# Post Your Balenciaga Finds



## fashion-cult

*Post Your Balenciaga Finds from around the web here!

FYI You may NOT post your own items.


for auction items:  
- post only the item name and link
- authenticate the item before posting
- no drama


for store items, please include: 
- the store name
- location, phone number
- items available
- prices (or see http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...yle-numbers-prices-all-balenciaga-144151.html)*


----------



## tcl

First post!

*05 Magenta Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-M...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Dolma Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-S-S-05-DOLMA-WORK-OFFICE-RH-BAG_W0QQitemZ330312130316QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item330312130316&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## aki_sato

*EB Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTH-BALENC...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Turquoise City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/michellek/items/BALENCIAGA_05_TURQUOISE_CITY


----------



## slinks

2007 GSH Black Work (Chevre)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## mischka

05 RT City OBO!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/noty..._Balenciaga_Rouge_Theater_CITY_BAG_Best_Offer


----------



## karenab

xxxxx

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150330675302&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D150330675302%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

The same one:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Chefdaisey/items/BRAND_NEW_BALENCIAGA_GGH__09_OFFICER_WORK


----------



## nicole2730

*F/W 05 BLACK CITY:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


*ANTHRACITE 07 GGH HOBO:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Anth...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*07 VERT FONCE SGH CITY:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-VERT-FONCE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mmmsc

2005 bronze city:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150330320826

2007 Vert Fonce City:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130290781545


----------



## imonpurseblog

Overstock has Marine Brief GSH $1299

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Balenciaga-Navy-Giant-Brief-Bag/3554870/product.html

only 1 left!

Green Floral City  $1199.99
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...m-Floral-Print-Satin-Bag/3420151/product.html 

White Floral City  $999.99 !
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...int-Medium-Satin-Satchel/3840775/product.html


----------



## mmmsc

white Twiggy:
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-w...in-Twiggy-satchel/SEARCH/213830900/detail.fly


----------



## pilatesworks

Anthra Twiggy,xxxxx

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330312843746


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

EB SGH CITY

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Balenciaga...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Fonce SGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-VERT-FONCE-CITY-BALENCIAGA-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ140306217353QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item140306217353&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ring my bell

Seller has listed as Giant Weekender but it is actually an Escapade.... 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190291149638&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## frankiextah

xxxxx brand new 09 BLACK GGH CITY xxxxx

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:3|65:15|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nicole2730

even tho it's only page 2, people are still not following the rules.  here is a reminder:



Addy said:


> *Rules for the Balenciaga Finds sticky:
> 
> *- Post ONLY the link
> - Authenticate the item BEFORE posting
> - *No chatter or comments*
> - No drama
> 
> 
> 
> Continued from the previous thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-here-please-read-rules-first-258831-120.html


----------



## Bags4Me2

*2007 GGH BLACK PART TIME chevre*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:5|294:50


----------



## TMitch6542

Bouton d'or make up at Ann's Fabulous Finds

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/n...eZSESSIDshop=1c26a18d91ce729e70d57144cfb979f1


----------



## Bags4Me2

*09 Balenciaga Giant City Officer Blue  SGH*

http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Balenciaga-G...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## christymarie340

07 VF messenger

http://www.constylement.com/product.php?productid=16390&cat=0&page=1


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

09 SGH MANDARIN CITY

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-MAND...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Alice1979

08 EB SGH CP BIN $249.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-ELECTRIC-BLUE-COIN-WALLET-POUCH-NEW-W-GSH_W0QQitemZ180335585592QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item180335585592&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Black PH First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-classic-04-black-First-by-Balenciaga-Pewter-HW_W0QQitemZ150331591208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item150331591208&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## darlinga

07 Black GGH PT 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BagsForReal/items/mint_07_jet_black_ggh_Part_time_Balenciaga_Bag


----------



## darlinga

^^ On ebay.  07 Black GGH PT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330313969811


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Ink Shopper*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/warrboo/items/New_Balenciaga_Ink_Shopper____HG_


----------



## tcl

2004 White PH Twiggy (that's what I THINK it is)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## tcl

*2008 Amethyst Twiggy *
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-AUTHENTIC-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Jira

*07 Black Work BIN $899.99*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Jira

*06 Ink Box* + *06 Camel Coin Purse*: BIN $1099
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-06-I...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## gotbighair

04 Lilac city!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-LILAC-BALE...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Jira

*New Black Coin Purse BIN $150*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Kamania/items/AUTH_BALENCIAGA_BLACK_MINI_COIN_PURSE__NEW____TPFer


----------



## Ellie Mae

*03 Ivory Besace/Hobo PH*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-2003-Balen...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318

*AND.. 05 WHITE Planet/Boobie*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-white-2005...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## christymarie340

GSH Mid-day in white

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-white-lambskin-Giant-Midday-large-tote/SEARCH/302276101/detail.fly


----------



## darlinga

08 Anthracite SGH City
http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-ONCE-08-AN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## muggles

mistake!


----------



## Ellie Mae

*2008 VERT THYME GIANT GOLD DAY
*http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_08_VERT_THYME_GOLD_GIANT_DAY

*2008 MARINE GGH CITY
*http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lana...IZE][/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE][B][SIZE=4]

[/B]


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Chocolate WE*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/Balenciaga_2005_Chocolate_Weekender


*2005 Navy WE*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/Balenciaga_2005_Chocolate_Weekender


----------



## TMitch6542

Maldives First on balenciaga.com

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...Handles/P-First-Lambskin.aspx#product-details


----------



## slinks

2007 Neiman Marcus LE 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lawchick

I don't have a link or all the correct info since I'm not a Bal girl but I wanted to share a find with you.  I stopped in to the Barney's outlet in Napa yestrerday and spotted a large white Bal bag with pink/orange/green/white spring floral like pattern.  It was a fabric bag with white leather trim and handles.  I don't know the style but it is a gorgeous spring/summer bag.  I wanted it so badly but I'm on a budget.  It was aroud $654.  It retails for $1600.  The phone # is (707) 224-0200.


----------



## slinks

F/W 2004 Grey WE 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/Balenciaga_F_W_2004_Grey_Weekender


----------



## ymichelle

*05 Indigo Twiggy* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260375041175


----------



## pinaygirl1208

_*bnwt anthra day 09
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/darlina/items/Balenciaga_09_Anthracite_RH_Day_BRAND_NEW
*_


----------



## TMitch6542

jaune twiggy
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=17&productId=756


----------



## ring my bell

BLACK WORK GSH

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-authentic...hash=item280322422498&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## Jira

*07 Vert Gazon RH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## gotbighair

04 Eggplant Twiggy

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00207.html#aBAL_2d00207


----------



## Jira

*06 Black Twiggy BIN $650*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## muggles

05 caramel twiggy
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/darlina/items/Balenciaga_2005_Caramel_Twiggy_Excellent_Condition


----------



## slinks

F/W 2008 RH Charbon Besace:

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=17&productId=750


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Black City:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120393640553&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## louis fanatic

07 Vert Deau GGH Brief:
http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Auth-Balenci...63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Seafoam City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/THAT-OH-SO-FAMOUS-06-BALENCIAGA-MiNT-GReeN-CITY-BAG_W0QQitemZ190295069467QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item190295069467&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Calcaire Box*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Calcaire WE*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:4|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Lilac First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/04-Authentic-Ba...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50


----------



## LostInBal

*06 Blue India *first

http://cgi.ebay.com/06-Authentic-Balenciaga-Blue-India-First-Bag_W0QQitemZ390038284554QQihZ026QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## weekender2

2007 mogano / cinnamon weekender!!!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bertiebluebird/items/BALENCIAGA_07_CHEVRE_MOGANO_CINNAMON_WEEKENDER


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Apple Green Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/vint...CIAGA_APPLE_GREEN_AG_DAY_BAG___RARE_HTF_COLOR


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Lattice City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LATTICE-MULTI-COLOR-CITY-BAG-NEW-2009_W0QQitemZ120395173348QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item120395173348&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## gotbighair

08 *Ruby* City GGH 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/authlondon/items/AUTH_BALENCIAGA_2008_GIANT_RUBY_CITY_GOLD_HW


----------



## christymarie340

Ink Purse
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ilik...nciaga__06_Ink_Purse_Bag___Discontinued_Style_


----------



## Jira

*New 07 Sienna RH City BIN $850*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2007...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1308


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Mystery Green City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2004...hash=item320352506634&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Marigold City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...9757.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=17&productId=771


----------



## aki_sato

*07 Plomb City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...9757.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=17&productId=773


----------



## nicole2730

*VERT GAZON DAY BAG:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Black GGH City*
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00186.html#aBAL_2d00186


----------



## Alice1979

08 Sapphire Envelope SGH

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-SAPP...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

09 Granny first

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-GRAN...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## nicole2730

*08 MARINE WORK*:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260380884330&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Damask Courier*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2006-06-DAMASK-COURIER-RAREST-OF-THEM-ALL_W0QQitemZ160323912133QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item160323912133&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1308


----------



## gotbighair

07 Ocean SGH City!!!  

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yummycookkie/items/Authentic_2007_Balenciaga_Giant_City_in_Ocean_GST

08 Marine SGH Mid Day

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/balihai88/items/Balenciaga_08_Marine_SGH_Mid_Day___mind_cond___auth


----------



## slinks

*2004 Seafoam Purse*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*
2007 Black Brief*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-JET-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jira

*06 Lilac Coin Purse BIN $139.92*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-COIN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Khaki City : 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-FALL...-LIKE-NEW_W0QQitemZ250395224712QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## aki_sato

*05 AG First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Apple-Gree...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## christymarie340

Vert Deau  PT!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/AUTH__BALENCIAGA_07_VERT_D_EAU_MOTORCYCLE_PART_TIME_BAG


----------



## crazyaboutbags

*08 Turquoise City *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lilah_72/items/Balenciaga_08_city_turquoise_RH


----------



## pilatesworks

09 GGH Officier PT :

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2009_GGH_OFFICIER_PART_TIME


----------



## cbarrus

'07 Violet GSH Work.  Chevre!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/taoo...NTIC_VIOLET_BALENCIAGA_GIANT_WORK_GSH_HANDBAG


----------



## gotbighair

07 Marigold SGH Work 

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...arigold Jaune Chevre GIANT WORK GSH Tote AUTH


----------



## TMitch6542

Barney's in Copley finally got their shipment of the current seasons bags, so they now have Granny and Maldives.  I wasn't looking for bags (on my way to shoes) so I don't know if they got Officer, but they did have a nice display of Maldives and Granny, for any of you that are looking to "touch" before you buy.


----------



## beauxgoris

nm


----------



## rollergirl

2004 Turquoise Twiggy at Ann's Fabulous Finds:  http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2004_turquoise_twiggy


----------



## gotbighair

05 RT day 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-R...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## ldbrown75

05 RT CITY!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ksid=p3907.m29&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## TMitch6542

2008 Ruby Mid-Day SGH

http://www.constylement.com/product.php?productid=16414&cat=0&page=1


----------



## ldbrown75

05 RT DAY!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-R...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## toujours*chic

I am not a Bbag girl so forgive my not knowing the lingo but I did happen to see a big purple bag at Barney's BH with simple hardware- it was like a big city bag- a work?


----------



## nicole2730

*F/W 07 VERT FONCE CITY (chevre)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-V...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Lilac First :

http://cgi.ebay.com/04-Authentic-Ba...0QQitemZ390040625958QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA


----------



## darlinga

06 Camel City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Bags..._sell__EUC_Camel_f_w_2006_Balenciaga_city_Bag


----------



## ChiChi143

08 Sapphire City

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-08-S...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## christymarie340

05 magenta purse!
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...8F8B.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=17&productId=789


----------



## christymarie340

ink shopper!
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=17&productId=788


----------



## kristie

* 05 Caramel Work!!!!!*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/hmwe46/items/Balenciaga_Work_05_2005_Caramel__Gorgeous_Bag__MUST_S


----------



## nicole2730

*04 ANIS Weekender*:

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...245.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=17&productId=782#


----------



## Lasmico

*2008 Anthracite day bag
*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-08-Balenci...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## gotbighair

*04 Eggplant City!*

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00175.html#aBAL_2d00175


----------



## pilatesworks

09 Black Planet: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2009...ver-used_W0QQitemZ120399345453QQcmdZViewItemQ


----------



## louis fanatic

Blueberry city

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balenciaga-City-Bag-Blueberry-Blue-Roi-06_W0QQitemZ250399551044QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item250399551044&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ruthfmc

For some reason, when I posted this link in "Authenticate" it bounced back here.  I'll try again, but in case it doesn't work....it's a amethyst, RCH Day on Bonanzle....$575 OBO!!!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Chefdaisey/items/Mint_Condition__08_RCH_Amethyst_Day__Rare_


----------



## muggles

09 rh black City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_09_Black_RH_City_Bag__TPF


----------



## mmmsc

09 Automne (Caramel) City
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Seafoam City : 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190298316290&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:US:1123


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 True Red PH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-TRUE-RED-04-CITY-PEWTER-HARDWARE-MINT_W0QQitemZ320356071942QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320356071942&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## gotbighair

*2005 F/W Magenta Purse*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=17&productId=789


----------



## gotbighair

*05 Apple Green City*

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...A Chevre Apple Green CITY Tote Bag Purse RARE


----------



## aki_sato

*06 Pale Rose First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2006...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Black First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-classic-0...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Khaki Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-04-KHA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Black WE*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nicole2730/items/Balenciaga_S_S_05_BLACK_Weekender___CHEVRE_Leather_


----------



## Jira

*06 Blueberry City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/BALENCIAGA_06_BLUEBERRY_BLUE_ROI_CITY_BAG


----------



## christymarie340

rouge vif city!
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00193.html


----------



## Jira

*04 Seafoam City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/THAT-OH-SO-FAMO...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black GGH City 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Vert Fonce GSH Day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=250402329562


----------



## livy1888

*06 Lilac Ghost!!!!!!! 
*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-NWT-BALENCI...QQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item220391061121


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Electric Blue SGH Part Time*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## yummybalenciaga

relisted Damask Courier!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=160326001657


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Jaune SGH Part Time*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/authlondon/items/AUTH_BALENCIAGA_2007_GIANT_JAUNE_PART_TIME_BAG


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Eggplant City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lovely/items/Balenciaga_2004_Fall_Winter_Eggplant_City


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Buoton D'Or Electric Yellow Work*
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00099.html#aBAL_2d00099


----------



## gotbighair

*07 Marine Twiggy*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/samnthascloset2/items/Balenciaga_2007_Marine_Twiggy


----------



## brandi1214

09 black weekender with new longer handles
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...577B.qscstrfrnt04?categoryId=17&productId=807

xxxxx


----------



## gro3602

2006 Ink PURSE style!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/06-Authentic-Ba...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Nanaz

2008 Sahara RH Day.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=4


----------



## Nanaz

2008 Saddle RH Day
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:middle:us


----------



## Nanaz

*2008 Marine City.*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-08-M...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50


----------



## gotbighair

*2008 Amethyst twiggy*

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-2...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Black City PH  *
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-04-BLACK-B...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## gotbighair

*2002 Caramel FBF*

http://cgi.ebay.com/02-Authentic-Balenciaga-Caramel-Flat-Brass-First-Bag_W0QQitemZ180344482325QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item180344482325&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Charmed05

2005 Turquoise City

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2005_turquoise_city


----------



## purseinsanity

BN, white Giant Midday:

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-w...dday-large-tote/cat60024/302276101/detail.fly


----------



## Babi

2004 Pumpkin City with PH
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=I%2BC&itu=UA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=14&po=LVI&ps=54


----------



## Babi

03 Caramel First PH
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-03-BALENCI...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## kobro

Was asking around and found a Pine Work at Bal NY. Contact Bill at

BALSTR001.NewYork@us.balenciaga.com


----------



## gotbighair

*04 Marigold Twiggy* 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-2004-Balen...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Lilac Mini Classique*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2004...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## mmmsc

04 Black City w/pewter HW:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110374213023


----------



## TMitch6542

Marine Work on Bluefly.com
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-marine-blue-lambskin-Work-satchel/SEARCH/302274001/detail.fly


----------



## imonpurseblog

White GSH MidDay on Bluefly (and Marine RH Work is still there)


----------



## Nanaz

GGH Charbon Day
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/imn2..._2009_GGH_Charbon_dark_brn_HOBO_BAG_AUTHENTIC


----------



## Charmed05

New condition 07 GSH black hobo

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=855a6837e1dad72521e88ea2349bf5cb


----------



## darlinga

07 Jaune Twiggy

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Bags...w_balenciaga_Jaune_Marigold_Balenciaga_Twiggy


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Blueberry City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2006-BLUEBERRY-CITY-Handbag-100-Authentic_W0QQitemZ260391669874QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260391669874&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## cbarrus

2007 Vert Fonce GGH Part Time

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/darlina/items/2007_Balenciaga_Vert_Fonce_Part_Time_GGH


----------



## cbarrus

2005 Black City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_05_Black_City___TPF_


----------



## muggles

2005 black city
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_05_Black_City___TPF_


----------



## ChiChi143

07 GGH Anthra City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/18662/items/3974635


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

GGH white hobo $450 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-AUTHENTIC-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Pumpkin First*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=ef83130b1ecd5243008dcc5466976736


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Pewter Planet*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...3DCB.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=17&productId=813


----------



## aki_sato

*03 True Red First*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...3DCB.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=17&productId=809


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Turquoise Mini Mini*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fash...iaga_2004_Turquoise_Mini_Mini_Coin_Purse_RARE


----------



## pilatesworks

05 RT work:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Madelynn/items/Balenciaga__05_Rouge_Theater_Work___RARE


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 EB RH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-City-bag-Electric-Blue-Regular-Hardware_W0QQitemZ190300181173QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item190300181173&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## gotbighair

*05 RT City *

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-05-BAL...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Lasmico

05 Dolma Twiggy

Balenciaga 05 Dolma Twiggy - TPF-er!


----------



## gotbighair

*04 Rose City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2004-ROSE-Motorcycle-City-bag-pink-RARE_W0QQitemZ110376406501QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item110376406501&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## gotbighair

*05 Apple Green Twiggy*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Apple-Green-05-Twiggy-Bag-RARE-purse-satchel_W0QQitemZ380117365437QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item380117365437&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Jira

*Black Aumoniere BIN $325*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-BALENCIAGA...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Eggplant CP :

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/fashion_junky/items/Balenciaga_2004_Eggplant_Coin_Purse


----------



## gotbighair

*2007 Rouge Vermillion Work GSH*

*http://cgi.ebay.com/FINAL-SALE-Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Giant-Work-Bag_W0QQitemZ170321170450QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item170321170450&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318*


----------



## kamania

Brand New Balenciaga 2005 Dolma Green Mini Mini Twiggy

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2005_dolma_green_mini_mini_twiggy


----------



## ChiChi143

Black GGH PT

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-07-Balenci...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Jira

*04 Rose City BIN $1000*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-STUN...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*05 Chocolate City *$1100.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/darlina/items/2005_BALENCIAGA_Chocolate_City


----------



## kobro

Mogano GSH Part-time

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Blondie1200/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_MOGANO_GSH_PART_TIME___TPF_


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Vert Gazon GGH Day!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2007...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Mystery Green Pewter Hardware City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2004-Mystery-Green-City_W0QQitemZ300308388061QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item300308388061&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1308


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Anthracite GGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63852&item=300308377349


----------



## gotbighair

*Electric Blue GSH PT*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Grey WE*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/michellek/items/04_BALENCIAGA_GREY_WEEKENDER


----------



## LittleDragon

2006 Black City BIN $1350 & 2005 Chocolate City BIN $795

http://cgi.ebay.nl/Balenciaga-Black...14&_trkparms=72:1399|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

http://cgi.ebay.nl/Balenciaga-City-...14&_trkparms=72:1399|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## nicole2730

*06 EMERALD COURIER:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

BIN $580


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Choco City : 
( re-posted because link did not work! )

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/darlina/items/2005_BALENCIAGA_Chocolate_City_OFFERS_


----------



## gotbighair

*07 Aquamarine GGH City*!!! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/angelalam5/items/Balenciaga_07_Aquamarine_GGH_City


----------



## Lasmico

09 BLACK GGH GOLD PART TIME


http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-09-BLACK-GGH-GOLD-PART-TIME-BAG-ALMOST-NEW_W0QQitemZ250408950455QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item250408950455&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## aki_sato

*2004 Anis City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-CITY...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*04 True Red Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Babi

04 rose city 1000$ BIN!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/aki_sato/items/Balenciaga___STUNNING__04_ROSE_City_Bag_Purse_RARE__


----------



## Babi

08 ruby day 700$ BIN
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/aki_sato/items/Balenciaga___STUNNING__08_Ruby_Day_Bag_Purse_RARE__


----------



## darlinga

09 Black GGH PT

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/warrboo/items/NWT_Balenciaga_Black_GGH_PT_2009


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
sorry guys but the links posted by babi bounced me back to this page...


----------



## mmmsc

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> sorry guys but the links posted by babi bounced me back to this page...


That means it is sold when that happens. I know NO CHATTING here, but thought I would clarify it for Pukasonqo


----------



## HandbagAngel

*08 Ruby Day* $700 BIN
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/aki_sato/items/Balenciaga___STUNNING__08_Ruby_Day_Bag_Purse_RARE__


----------



## nicole2730

mmmsc said:


> *That means it is sold when that happens*. I know NO CHATTING here, but thought I would clarify it for Pukasonqo



^^ no, it doesn't.,

there's a fluke with tPF and bonanzle links for some reason.

the rose city is still available:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/aki_sato/items/Balenciaga___STUNNING__04_ROSE_City_Bag_Purse_RARE__


----------



## BellaShoes

*2006 Blue ROI Blueberry WORK RH (Chevre)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200333122549&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*Electric Blue SGH City*_

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOLY-GRAIL-BALE...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mmmsc

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ no, it doesn't.,
> 
> there's a fluke with tPF and bonanzle links for some reason.
> 
> the rose city is still available:
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/aki_sato/items/Balenciaga___STUNNING__04_ROSE_City_Bag_Purse_RARE__


Nicole - I was not talking about the Rose City. I thought the one P was asking about was the Ruby Day from Babi? (the link she has listed anyway is for a $700 Ruby Day?) That one still bounces back from Bonanzle?!?!?! Rose City seems fine when you click on it. Babi had two links and I was talking about Ruby Day bouncing back.
Sorry for chatting here, just wanted to clarify again.


----------



## nicole2730

mmmsc said:


> Nicole - I was not talking about the Rose City. I thought the one P was asking about was the Ruby Day from Babi? (the link she has listed anyway is for a $700 Ruby Day?) That one still bounces back from Bonanzle?!?!?! Rose City seems fine when you click on it. Babi had two links and *I was talking about Ruby Day bouncing back*.
> Sorry for chatting here, just wanted to clarify again.



^^ no, ruby day still there.
it's a glitch with either purse forum or the poster not putting the entire link:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/aki_sato/items/Balenciaga___STUNNING__08_Ruby_Day_Bag_Purse_RARE__


----------



## pukasonqo

^^
i know, no chatting but just wanted to say thanks to nicole2730 and mmmsc for thier help with the links.


----------



## Dancedancedance

*Twiggy Truffle* $699 BIN or starting $559 - 1d6h to go, no bids

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Twig...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Jira

*07 Tomato Pochette*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clar..._Fall_Winter_Tomato_La_Pochette_Clutch___USED


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Black PH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-04-BLACK-BALENCIAGA-CITY-PEWTER-HARDWARE-RARE_W0QQitemZ110379162852QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item110379162852&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Nanaz

*06 Camel Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-06-C...6|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50

*05 Bordeaux Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-05-B...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

*06 Cornflower Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-06-C...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

*08 Saddle day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-08-S...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## christymarie340

ARGENT GGH City!!!!!
http://www.let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=BALAOG


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Blueberry City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Authentic-Balenciaga-City-in-2006-Blueberry_W0QQitemZ320362987529QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320362987529&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Chocolate Purse*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lovely/items/Balenciaga_2005_Fall_Winter_Chocolate_Purse


----------



## Jira

*05 Apple Green Day*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...4F6.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=17&productId=834#


----------



## strife00

*06 Ink Box*
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=17&productId=838


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Dolma City :

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/darlina/items/2005_BALENCIAGA_Dolma_City


----------



## nicole2730

*BUBBLE GUM WORK*:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nicole2730

*AQUAMARINE CITY:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jira

*NWT 06 Blueberry First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150341099275


----------



## gotbighair

*Electric Blue Twiggy*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Bag-...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 SGH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Balenciaga-SGH-07-Black-Work-bag-CHEVRE-MINT_W0QQitemZ200335339741QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item200335339741&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## pilatesworks

2006 Black Planet/Boobie :

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bert...06_BLACK_PLANET___BOOBIE_W__TAG__SLEEPER__BOX


----------



## pilatesworks

2002 Flat Brass Hobo:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bert...SUPER_COLLECTOR_02_2ND_SEASON_FLAT_BRASS_HOBO


----------



## Nanaz

*07 Plomb SGH Brief.*
http://cgi.ebay.com/HTF-Balenciaga-...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## pilatesworks

2004 Mystery Green City:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2004...0QQitemZ230338854513QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_


----------



## Cassy08

2009 Framboise Day : 

   [FONT=&quot]http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300310071044[/FONT]


----------



## Pinkydream

2007 Vert d´eau Twiggy

http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-Balenci...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Pinkydream

2008 GGH Bubble Gum Work

http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-Balenci...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Black SGH Part Time*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-09-Balenciag-SGH-Part-Time-Handbag-TPFer_W0QQitemZ220403470827QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item220403470827&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Eggplant Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Twiggy-Eggplant-2004-Bag-Rare-Excellent_W0QQitemZ110382455363QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item110382455363&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Turquoise WE*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lilah_72/items/Balenciaga_08_Black_Cherry_city_RH___MINT


----------



## strife00

*2004 Orange PH First*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/4909/items/4237708


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Gazon GGH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2007-Vert-Gazon-GGH-Day-handbag_W0QQitemZ300311048049QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item300311048049&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## nicole2730

*2004 MARRON TWIGGY:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170324045173&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Seafoam PH Flat Messenger*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/burukogepanda/items/Balenciaga_Seafoam_2004_Flat_Messenger


----------



## TMitch6542

Black SGH Flat Clutch
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-black-lambskin-giant-flat-clutch/SEARCH/302141301/detail.fly


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Bouton d'Or RH City!

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180351896186


----------



## Lasmico

*2007 GGH Vert Foncé Part Time*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Prad...ga_GGH_VERT_FONCE_Bag_CHEVRE_RARE_TPF_accept#


----------



## Lasmico

*2007 GGH Vert Foncé Part Time*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-07-Balenciaga-GGH-VERT-FONCE-Bag-CHEVRE-RARE-TPF_W0QQitemZ320365863183QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320365863183&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Black PH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-04-BLACK-BALENCIAGA-CITY-PEWTER-HARDWARE-RARE_W0QQitemZ110383677753QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item110383677753&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2002 Caramel FB First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/02-Authentic-Balenciaga-Caramel-Flat-Brass-First-Bag_W0QQitemZ180351718369QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item180351718369&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Grenat Purse*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-2006-GRENAT-CHEVRE-PURSE-UNUSED_W0QQitemZ130303178222QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item130303178222&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Argent SGH Day*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_sgh_argent_day


----------



## louis fanatic

*2004 Pistachio Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/04-Authentic-Ba...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## gotbighair

*2005 Caramel City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/koolforkatz/items/Balenciaga_2005_Caramel_City


----------



## BooYah

*2005 magenta weekender*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_24545wt_1851


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Cornflower City*
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....DA9F.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=17&productId=850


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Anthracite GGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-GGH-Anthracite-City-TPF-er_W0QQitemZ300312048895QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ebfe34ff&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Deco

*04 Lilac Twiggy.* 

http://www.let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=BALAOE


----------



## RealDealCollection

S/S '04 True Red Chevre & Python & Veau leather mini evening bag!!!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130303068211


----------



## pinaygirl1208

fbf camel first 
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...GA FIRST Tote Shoulder Cross Body Bag Caramel
[/B][/I]


----------



## Conni618

_*03 Olive Brown** PH!*_

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-03-OLIVE-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Eggplant City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2004-City-Handbag-EGGPLANT-RARE_W0QQitemZ300312611363QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ec06ca23&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2002 2nd Season Black FBF*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-FLAT-BRASS-FIRST-2002_W0QQitemZ300312616127QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ec06dcbf&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Jira

*07 Jaune Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:3|294:50


----------



## Jira

*02 Flat Brass Caramel Hobo *
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180353718505


----------



## beauxgoris

Pistachio City
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...9:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ht_769wt_1167


----------



## louis fanatic

*06 Blue India Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/06-Authentic-Balenciaga-Blue-India-Work-Office-Bag_W0QQitemZ400047976558QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d24b7b06e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## strife00

*07 Vert Gazon GGH Work!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-authentic-B...=66:4|65:10|39:2|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:192


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Damask Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Work-Damask-black-white-stripes_W0QQitemZ180353522734QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item29fde85c2e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A2%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A4%7C294%3A24


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Lilac MU*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...F8EA.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=28&productId=863


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Pistachio First*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...F8EA.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=28&productId=865


----------



## strife00

*04 Pistachio Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/04-Authentic-Ba...=66:4|65:10|39:2|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:192


----------



## nicole2730

*05 MAGENTA WORK:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-1321...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jira

*04 Gray PH Flat Messenger*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-04-G...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Ghost55

*AquaMarine City~ $765*..* you can be my twin!*

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-aquamarine-chevre-motorcycle-city-bag.aspx


----------



## beauxgoris

*2005 Magenta Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-1321...9:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Lilac Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## ladyisobel

grenat day
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lila...renat_day__rare__GREAT__Tpf__PRICED_TO_SELL__


----------



## Conni618

_*05 Olive Day Bag!*_
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lilah_72/items/Balenciaga_Vert_Olive_Day_HG___MINT___Tpf__


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*04 Anis Flat Clutch*_

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 French Blue Work*
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=872


----------



## tcl

*2005 Bordeaux Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## christymarie340

BN VERT D'EAU CITY!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scoobiesmomma/items/Balenciaga_2007_Vert_D_eau_City_BRAND_NEW


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

05 Black City RH
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ramborambo/items/BALENCIAGA_FALL_05_BLACK_CITY_BAG_CHEVRE_ALMOST_NEW_


----------



## christymarie340

EB city $1195
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_electric_blue_city


----------



## Jira

*07 Aquamarine Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-AQUA...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## tresjoliebags

'06 Truffle Work $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-WORK-Truffle-NWT-extra-tassels_W0QQitemZ190306462502QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c4f262b26&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Jira

*08 RH Ruby Besace BIN $1295*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Rose City *
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Rose...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## ehc2010

pale rose first and pale magenta city on yoogiscloset

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags.aspx


----------



## ehc2010

aquamarine GGH hobo, Neiman Marcus LE city at fashionphile

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...x?SearchTerm=balenciaga&Submit.x=0&Submit.y=0


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*09 Charbon GGH Day*_

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2009_charbon_ggh_day


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

french bue ggh PThttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180356797685&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## BellaShoes

Rogue Escape Pods (2 seperate auctions)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=200342253083

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rogue-Escape-Po...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## AngelJ

2005 Apple Green City

Link:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BHmommy/items/Balenciaga_2005_Apple_Green_City_Motorcycle_100__Auth


----------



## aki_sato

*08 Ruby Besace*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*08 Saddle mini mini*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=793


----------



## *~Karena~*

White giant midday
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-w...dday-large-tote/cat60024/302276101/detail.fly


----------



## *~Karena~*

09 praline MU
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-praline-lambskin-zip-cosmetics-case/cat60024/303738501/detail.fly


----------



## Jira

*02 Caramel Flat Brass Hobo*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-02-C...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Blue Glacier Twiggy!

http://www.constylement.com/product.php?productid=16427&cat=264&page=1


----------



## ehc2010

like new origan first $825 at yoogiscloset.com!


----------



## nicole2730

*S/S 05 BLACK CITY:*
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...A Chevre Black CITY Bag Purse Tote 05 RH Rare


----------



## BooYah

03 black city:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180357871252&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## nicole2730

*06 INK SHRUG:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-STUN...eNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_1042wt_1167


----------



## nicole2730

*06 ROUGE VIF DAY:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Day-...geNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Ghost55

*Dolma Green Work $850!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## pilatesworks

2007 Plomb GSH Hobo :

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2007_plomb_sgh_hobo


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Rouge Theatre Work;

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Madelynn/items/Balenciaga__05_Rouge_Theater_Work___RARE


----------



## nicole2730

*08 BLACK RH PART TIME:*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_black_part_time


----------



## Ghost55

*French Blue Day $795 BIN*

http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Authentic-Balenciaga-French-Blue-Day-Bag_W0QQitemZ390053052922QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad0f941fa&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Mr Pink

xxxx


----------



## muggles

04 Eggplant Twiggy

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2004_Eggplant_Twiggy


----------



## BooYah

2005 black city:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270393566864&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## nicole2730

*05 APPLE GREEN CITY*:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BHmommy/items/Balenciaga_2005_Apple_Green_City_Motorcycle_100__Auth


----------



## Jira

*06 Blueberry Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-06-B...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Jira

*06 Ink Shrug*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2006...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*04 Lilac First*_

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## hedy devine

2009 City Planet (various colors)

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Handbags/TopHandles/P-City-Planet-Lambskin.aspx

2009 Part Time Planet (various colors) 

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Handbags/TopHandles/P-Part-Time-Planet-Handbag.aspx


----------



## aki_sato

*03 Caramel Hobo*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2003-Caramel-FLAT-HOBO-messenger-bag-purse_W0QQitemZ170334344605QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27a8b7d59d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## nicole2730

*05 TURQUOISE CITY:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2005...NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_13087wt_1167


----------



## nicole2730

*09 White MORNING SMOC* (new style for f/w 09):

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-SMOC...eNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_7658wt_1167


----------



## aki_sato

*07 Sienna Day*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...E32.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=22&productId=797#


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*07 Plomb Brief SGH*_

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=881


----------



## ehc2010

mini bowling with pony hair!!!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-limited-edition-pony-hair-mini-bowling-bag.aspx


----------



## aki_sato

05 White Planet
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...C4A6.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=14&productId=871


----------



## ladyisobel

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lilah_72/items/Balenciaga_OFFER____TWO_BBAGS_IN_ONE____

08 marine courier with free 07 orange metallic evening bag !


----------



## Bullish

Smart Bargains has a few bags including darker green mid-day with ggh 

http://www.smartbargains.com

search: balenciaga


----------



## BooYah

*2005 turquoise work:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350204500432


----------



## mmmsc

clutch on bluefly (plus other wallets and MU's)
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-brown-lambskin-Giant-oversized-clutch/SEARCH/303913301/detail.fly


----------



## mmmsc

Ink (think it's ink, could be blueberry?) Courier
http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...br=105358969&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=105705679
(if link doesn't work: www.portero.com and then click Brands: Balenciaga)


----------



## BooYah

*2004 rose coin purse:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300316886789&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## BooYah

*2005 chocolate city:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160336496549&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## BooYah

2005 sky blue makeup clutch:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300316887699&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## BooYah

*2004 turquoise first:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300316886021&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## muzilulu

looks like 06 Ink Courier and  07 Pine Work

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...br=105389307&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=105736017

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...br=105358969&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=105705679


----------



## slinks

*2005 BORDEAUX WORK*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mmmsc

Black/multi lattice croc city:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...715&category=63852&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## shopdoc

Electric Blue City on AAF:

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_electric_blue_city

also 04 Pumpkin First

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2004_orange_first


----------



## lindacris

saw a black rh city at Bob Ellis in Charleston on sale for just over $1000


----------



## paddylover

07 Violet GSH WORK!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-authentic-BALENCIAGA-VIOLET-07-WORK-BAG-GSH-GIANT_W0QQitemZ280349812009QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414626a529&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## pilatesworks

2002 S/S Choco Flat Brass Hobo:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/DiaN...Balenciaga_2002_S_S_Chocolate_Flat_Brass_Hobo


----------



## Nanaz

*06 Emerrald Courier*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...1384QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## strife00

*04 Rose City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...40A8.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=28&productId=889


----------



## Jira

*07 RH Tomato City*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=883


----------



## aki_sato

*03 Olive City PH*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-03-OLIVE-B...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*Olive Hobo*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bertiebluebird/items/BALENCIAGA_2ND_SEASON_OLIVE_FB_HOBO___LAYAWAY_OK


----------



## AngelJ

2008 Magenta Day
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_magenta_day


----------



## scoobiesmomma

_*05 Magenta City*_

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAGENTA-BALENCI...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Plomb SGH Hobo on Anns Fabulous Finds:
( it had been on hold, but now is available again!)

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=047b90ca4d3d04a99013fba68e542c4a


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Ruby  gold giant day 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ame=STRK:MESELX:IT&viewitem=&salenotsupported

xxxxx


----------



## hmwe46

05 Caramel Work:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2005...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

VIOLET RH WORK
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=150348326570&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## Lasmico

*07 Plomb GGH Hobo*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-07-Balencia...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## strife00

*07 VG GGH PART TIME*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Balenciaga-...=66:4|65:10|39:2|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:192


----------



## karalittleton

-08 Electric Blue SGH Day 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Spri...ryZ63852QQitemZ170337489507QQsalenotsupported


----------



## pinkiestarlet

08 Electric Blue SGH PT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220423115986


----------



## christymarie340

08 Ruby City!

http://cgi.ebay.com/08-Authentic-Ba...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

07 ocean day rh

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2007...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## kai_415




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

04  SEAFOAM CITY  


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stunning-2004...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## christymarie340

Looks like a tomato work?

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ui/outlet/details?nodeId=1761&productId=13096&ssid=2857#


----------



## BooYah

*2004 lilac mini classique:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lovely-Balencia...s?hash=item3a4f02c8dd&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Jaune SGH City*

http://shop.ebay.com/items/__balenc...3A1QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQ_sopZ10QQ_scZ1


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Black Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Bags4Me2

*06 GRENAT Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1=CrossSell_LogicX&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## christymarie340

Ink WE!!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/Balenciaga_2006_Ink_Weekender___MINT_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Madarine RH Work*

http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=126892&rangeid=736


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-08-Balenci...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


ARGENT GSH PART TIME 2008


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...353F.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=28&productId=895

ELECTRIC BLUE GSH CITY


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

PALE MAGENTA RH WORK 08
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...353F.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=28&productId=893


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

08 ANTHRACITE RH DAY 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-FW-2...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Conni618

_*03 Olive Brown City PH!*_
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-03-OLIVE-B...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## pilatesworks

Just listed at Constylement : 

07 Mogano RH City:

http://www.constylement.com/product.php?productid=16430&cat=0&page=1

07 Bleu Glacier Twiggy : 

http://www.constylement.com/product.php?productid=16427&cat=0&page=1


----------



## paddylover

07 GGH MASTIC PART TIME


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lana..._GGH_MASTIC_PART_TIME______Brand_new__gold_ha


----------



## boslvuton

Hello ladies!  

I know many of you have been searching worldwide for some amethyst pieces without luck, so I was so surprised to see a beautiful amethyst rh city at my local Neiman Marcus!!

Also, I was SUPER surprised to see a violet makeup, just sitting pretty on the shelf!!!

So have at it ladies!!!  call Neiman Marcus Scottsdale AZ for these awesome Bal goodies!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

S.F. Neiman Marcus has a LE Neiman Marcus Blue city with Pewter (I think) hardware.  Price is $1695.00....


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

07  BLACK GGH PART TIME 


http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-PART...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Turquoise WE:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/rosyposie1/items/Balenciaga_2004_Turquoise_Weekender_


----------



## kobro

these are pics of the gsh mastic day that bill found for me at balny. i was eager for a mastic day w/rh, but they only had this one bag with gsh. still, it's a beauty, and someone should get this bag.  imo, mastic is one of the best neutrals made by balenciaga. goes with everything, but it's also a color with character. i was very tempted, but i'm really not a gh person. 

i'm not good at uploading pics, so if you want better ones (i can't seem to make them bigger), you can email bill; just put attn: bill in the subject heading at

BALSTR001.NewYork@us.balenciaga.com


----------



## louis fanatic

*03 Emerald First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-emer...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Sapphire RH Part Time*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-100-authent...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

BRAND NEW LILAC 04 MINI CLASSIQUE

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lovely-Balenc...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## hedy devine

*Grape SGH City*

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-grape-chevre-leather-city-giant-hardware-bag.aspx


----------



## Nanaz

*06 Lilac Purse*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...6455QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

AMETHYST  GGH WORK 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Bal...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MARRON 06 MEN'S WEEKENDER 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Bal...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Jira

*06 Lilac Coin Purse BIN $135*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LILA...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## BooYah

*2005 apple green city:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120429379128&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Jira

*07 RH Tomato Coin Purse BIN $250 *

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-T...QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported


----------



## aki_sato

*05 AG City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/burukogepanda/items/Balenciaga_Apple_Green_2005_City


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

06 blueberry work http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...3D51.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=28&productId=894


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

06 lilac work 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2006...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## christymarie340

Magenta RTT-$1399
http://www.let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=BALASG


----------



## louis fanatic

*05 Dolma City* - *BIN $1195*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-MOTO...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

*05 Teal Work* - *BIN $995*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-INK-...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

http://www.barneys.com/Handbags/HAN...fn1=designer&prefv1=Balenciaga&start=0&sz=151

Certain styles are on sale. Enjoy


----------



## avantgarde

Holt Renfrew Yorkdale (Toronto) 416-789-5377:

2009 Giant Silver HW City Granny Green - $1825 cdn 
2009 Giant Silver HW City Black - $1825 cdn

Was just there yesterday. SA mentioned only one of each available.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

bubblegum 05 mint  first

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beautiful-Bal...66:2|39:1|72:1685|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


04 marigold first 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beautiful-Balenciaga-2004-Marigold-First-Classique_W0QQitemZ250433678104QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3a4f02ab18&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1683%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Choco Work!

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenci...-work-bag-i-22107-s-259.html?images=true#img2


----------



## pilatesworks

I just got an email from David at Bal Las Vegas, he said he has the new colors in, and available! 
He is there right now, and ready to help anyone that is interested:

David M.
Balenciaga Las Vegas
702-732-1660


----------



## TMitch6542

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...hevre GIANT PART TIME GGH Bag Tote Vert Gazon


----------



## Nanaz

*NM LE Blue City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-City...1040QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Aarponen

*White GGH CITY* 
$ 1095 

http://www.rodeodriveresale.com/inc/sdetail/49209


----------



## paddylover

BAL Las Vegas currently now have GGH Raisin and GGH City 
The leather looks delish 

Please contact :

David M 
Balenciaga Las Vegas
702-732-1660


----------



## aki_sato

*03 Black City PH *
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280355127773


----------



## pilatesworks

03 Caramel First PH: 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/REREsaurus/items/Auth__Balenciaga_2003_CARAMEL_FIRST_with_PEWTER_HW_


----------



## Jira

*05 Rouge Theatre Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230347765952


----------



## Nanaz

*GGH VG PT*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## Jira

*04 PH Gray Flat Messenger *

http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-BALENCIAGA...66:2|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## trg05

07 Plomb GGH Hobo $1150 NWT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=3


----------



## Ghost55

*2006 Black City RH $1195*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2006_black_city__1


----------



## Ghost55

*Balenciaga Dark Brown Leather Work Bag $1299*


http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-dark-brown-leather-work-bag-i-22107-s-259.html


----------



## kobro

i'd been wanting a chevre mu for a while. i like them better than the agneau ones, as i like the mu when it's smooshy. i asked bill at balny to see what he could find for me. i ended up buying a beautiful distressed mastic/oatmeal mu. and it turns out they have a number of oldie makeups, so i'm posting pics. they have:
- another mastic
- several beautiful cafe mu in various types of leathers (veiny/smooth, etc.)
- a beautiful ivory/bone (?) mu - that off white color

all the chevre ones they had were gorgeous, but bill at bal can describe more specifically. _just put attn bill in the heading_. he's at

BALSTR001.NewYork@us.balenciaga.com

here are pics (although imo they look infinitely better irl than in pics):


----------



## paddylover

PART TIME GSH - CHARBON

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/delmilano/items/BALENCIAGA_CHARBON_GSH_PART_TIME_2008_A_W


----------



## paddylover

I just came back from BAL Costa Mesa (South Coast Plaza) and they have just opened a few boxes of their F/W 09 stocks.

These are the items that I have see myself :

Galet GGH Work
Raisin GSH City
Ciel GSH City
Tempete GSH City

They have GGH of the new inventory as well but have not completely taken them out of their boxes yet....

Call MARY at  714 668 0557  She's super nice and very knowledgeable!!!


----------



## Nanaz

*04 True Red First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=150350593422


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Ice Blue Shopper*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CityOfLight/items/BALENCIAGA__2005_Ice_blue_shopper__shopping_bag_


----------



## AngelJ

Bal LV  Ask for Mina (702)732-1660

Galet Work GGH  (only 1 left)
Raisin Work GGH (only 1 left)


----------



## darlinga

Eggplant Twiggy!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300321012746


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Pistachio Twiggy*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scoobiesmomma/items/Balenciaga_2004_Pistachio_Twiggy___Near_MINT__


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black GGH Day:

http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Balenciaga-G...Fer_W0QQitemZ320382330037QQcmdZViewItemQQptZU


----------



## Jira

*
07 Tomato RH Day*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=909#


----------



## MichK

*05 Black RH Work!! *

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-B...itemZ300321790738QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_


----------



## jenwong

Hi ladies, there is couple of bags, and pouchettes onsale hope u ladies can find something!!!!! 

http://www.barneys.com/Handbags + Accessories/SALEHANDACCESS,default,sc.html


----------



## deeliciouz

*07 Truffle GGH City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/shah718/items/AUTH_Balenciaga_2007_TRUFFLE_Giant_Gold_HW__GGH__City


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

Rouge vermillion city GGH- $1195

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=19


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Black Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_05_Black_Work__TPF_er_


----------



## Conni618

*S/S 2005 Black Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-S-S-...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## toety

2006 Rouge Vif Toilette (Large)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/once-in-a-blue-moon-Balenciaga-Red-Cosmetic-Beauty-Case_W0QQitemZ110401019312QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b469ddb0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1685%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Turqey First*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=923#


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Magenta First*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=922


----------



## ChiChi143

*07 Aquamarine GGH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/TDF-Balenciaga-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Matelasse $1199
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Balenciaga-Matelasse-Black-Handbag/3725545/product.html


----------



## aki_sato

*Another 05 Magenta First*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/danae/items/Balenciaga_2005_Magenta_First___tPF


----------



## aki_sato

*08 Amethyst CP*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mrsrubie/items/Balenciaga__08_AMETHYST_coin_purse__GORGEOUS___


----------



## Jira

*
09 Granny RH Day BIN $580*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/studiorj/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_09_Granny_Day


----------



## Jira

*
07 Tomato GSH City *

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Choco Work : 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## AngelJ

08 Amethyst Day

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Amethyst-RH-Day-AUTHENTIC-Handbag-Purse_W0QQitemZ200353206095QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea5fb4f4f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Ghost55

*Black First~ $839.99*
http://www.let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=BALAOH


----------



## bondgirl_77

Black Bal Makeup bag at Bluefly:

http://www.bluefly.com/cart/cart.jsp?_DARGS=/cart/cart_contents.jsp.1_A%3A_D%3A/atg/b2cblueprint/order/purchase/CartFormHandler.removeCoupon&_DAV=&_dynSessConf=-2989285377510820821


----------



## MichK

Some great finds at BalNY (oldies but goodies!)

Please ask for *Bill* at BalNY - he knows where all these treasures are.

GGH Days: (L-R) Seafoam, Ocean, Paprika (all 07).







Men's Day messenger bags: 05 Olive, 07 Ocean.


----------



## aki_sato

03 White WE PH
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:5|294:50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Turquoise City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Holy-GRAIL-Bale...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## ejsc55

I was just on Balenciaga.com and you can now shop online in the Uk.  I didn't see it here yet, if it is please close this thread.  Thanks! 

http://www.balenciaga.com/uk/en/eShopLanding.aspx


----------



## Ghost55

*Blue Day~ 2007 BIN $799*

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/AUTHENTIC-20...66:2|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Ghost55

*Magenta City 2008~ $1599 BIN*

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/AUTHENTIC-2008-PINK-MAGENTA-BALENCIAGA-CITY-BAG-MPRS_W0QQitemZ400055495173QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d252a6a05&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1240|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

fuchsiafirefly said:


> Lhttp://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LE-Neiman-Marcus-NM-GIANT-CITY-GSH-Tote-Bag_W0QQitemZ220437082117QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335312f005&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50.E. NEIMAN MARCUS WITH PEWTER HARDWARE. SUPER THICK AND CHEWY!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LE-N...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

HOLD ON, I DON'T KNOW HOW THIS GOT MESSED UP!
LE NEIMAN MARCUS, THICK AND CHEWY.


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Viol...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:5007 rh violet city, thick and chewy!


----------



## aki_sato

*06 Lilac CP*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/delmilano/items/BALENCIAGA_06_LILAC_Coin_purse_with_tags__dustbag


----------



## aki_sato

*08 EB City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/REREsaurus/items/RARE_Balenciaga_2008_ELECTRIC_BLUE_EB_City__TRADE_


----------



## bpurse

Now I can post! *06 Truffle Work!!!  *
http://cgi.ebay.com/2006-BRAND-NEW-TRUFFLE-BROWN-BALENCIAGA-WORK-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ140327579607QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20ac2cefd7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Fonce SGH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/abi319/items/BALENCIAGA_07_VERT_FONCE_CHEVRE_GSH_WORK__tPFer


----------



## Charmed05

2008 Ruby First
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=0a0ebcbabc8674ea09eef4a6ac1b0cf4


----------



## ehc2010

aquamarine ggh hobo
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...AGA Leather COBALT GGH Hobo Shoulder Bag AUTH


----------



## MichK

Lots of GGH Flat Clutches at Bal NY. Please ask for *Bill* of Bal NY.

Sapphire, Ruby, Praline, Pine, Bubblegum Pink, Automne, Amethyst. 







GSH Flat Clutches in Galet and Officier


----------



## bpurse

*09 Mandarin Weekender GSH 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-09-MANDARIN-ORANGE-SGH-WEEKENDER_W0QQitemZ270411480731QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ef5c7be9b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50*


----------



## ehc2010

Bill showed me photos of the GGH PTs (and one blue layette) at BalNY. I must say that the pommier GGH PT is SUPER TEMPTING. IT IS GORGEOUS and super saturated!!!!! I wanted to save myself for pourpe but...

Anyway I'm showing you girls so you can preempt me by buying these beauties up!


----------



## Jira

*07 Jaune RH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## louis fanatic

*04 Eggplant City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2004...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert D'eau Brief*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Balenciaga...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Ghost55

*Aquamarine City GGH~ $1515.00*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270408344422


----------



## Charmed05

*Mandarin First 2009*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2009_mandarine_first


----------



## happychica87

Bal LV had a Vert Deau GGH City, Sahara Twiggy, Officier Work, Autumme GGH Hobo, Amethyst GSH Hobo when i was there earlier this week.


----------



## umimaddicted

2006 Sapin Day bag:   http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-06-S...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## umimaddicted

2005 Bordeaux Day      http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-B...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## umimaddicted

2007 Tomato GSH Work!  http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Balenciaga...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## MichK

*05 Dolma City!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-D...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## angelalam5

*07 Aquamarine GGH City* 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170347095004


----------



## ehc2010

someone KILL ME NOW! VERT GAZON GGH PT!

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/Items/cd11832?sck=29652135&caSKU=cd11832&caTitle=BALENCIAGA%20Chevre%20GIANT%20PART%20TIME%20GGH%20Bag%20Tote%20Vert%20Gazon


----------



## aki_sato

*2002 FBF*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/burukogepanda/items/Balenciaga_Flat_Brass_Black_First_2002_Season_3


----------



## aki_sato

*07 Jaune CP*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/delmilano/items/BALENCIAGA_07_JAUNE_COIN_PURSE_with_tags__dustbag


----------



## Jira

*New 06 Cornflower Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/06-Authentic-Ba...=65:10|66:4|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## sasa4

i remember they have a silver envelope clutch.  this is saks in san antonio north star on sunday. i have bad memory and don't remember what else they had on sale. just gold and silver, that's all i remember.


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

07 GSH BLACK WORK-EBAY

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-BLAC...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## christymarie340

antha first $819
http://www.let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=BALAOH


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

SANGUINE WORK, EBAY.http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BALENCIAGA-...&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

07 GGH VERT GAZON HOBO-EBAY

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Spri...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## bpurse

07 Black PT with GGH!!!-RDC 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=930


----------



## bpurse

05 Black City-RDC!
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=931


----------



## pilatesworks

2002 Choclate Flat Brass Hobo : 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/burukogepanda/items/Balenciaga_Chocolate_Flat_Brass_Hobo_Flatbrass


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 GGH Part Time*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=930


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

08 CGH SAPPHIRE ENVELOPE CLUTCH-EBAY
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50S

08 SAPPHIRE RH DAY


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-F-W-...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50 

07 RH VIOLET CITY


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/Balenciaga_2005_Dolma_Weekender___MINT_MINT 05 DOLMA WEEKENDER-BONANZLE


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

07 GGH SANDSTONE WORK-BONANZLE

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Azaiba/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_SANDSTONE_GGH_WORK__TPF


----------



## ehc2010

2007 Sandstone GGH WORK

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Azaiba/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_SANDSTONE_GGH_WORK__TPF


----------



## pilatesworks

Men's Pewter HW WE !

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-STUN...0303028QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?


----------



## slinks

2004 Marron Weekender 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/Balenciaga_2004_Marron_Weekender


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

An 07 ggh black hobo with butter soft, smooth leather!
Neiman's at international plaza, tampa
contact josh or linda.


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 F/W Black Pochette*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...407&viewitem=&category=63852&salenotsupported


----------



## ehc2010

2007 Black GGH City
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=945
2007 Anthracite RH City http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=944


----------



## ChiChi143

*GSH Vert Fonce Brief*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lucch13/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_VERT_FONCE_GSH_BRIEF___OBO__


----------



## pilatesworks

MINT 05 Black City! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cbarrus/items/Balenciaga_2005_F_W_Black_City_


----------



## TMitch6542

Barney's Chestnut Hill just got a GSH Raisin Part-time today.  They only got one.  And a GCH Anthracite Metro.


----------



## strife00

NM Troy, MI has 3 holiday bowler bags for about $850 with the additional 25% off.


----------



## ehc2010

http://www.departementfeminin.com/?l=en#/product/84/

http://www.departementfeminin.com/?l=en#/product/83/


----------



## brunettetiger

09 Galet Part Time GGH - Brand new and really nice leather
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260437439924&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME%3AL%3ALCA%3AUS%3A1123&salenotsupported


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Ivory GGH Work at Constylement: 

http://www.constylement.com/product.php?productid=16420&cat=264&page=1


----------



## Jira

*NWT 05 Teal Shoebag*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220443276013


----------



## saff

*07 Plomb RH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## suretobuy

strife00 said:


> NM Troy, MI has 3 holiday bowler bags for about $850 with the additional 25% off.



SF NM also has the same three bags for the same price, I was there yesterday.


----------



## louis fanatic

*2003 BLACK CITY* BAG *PEWTER HARDWARE*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2003...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## kobro

just found:
barney's old stock
- several grenat works
- one ruby work/rh
- a couple of evergreen works/rh
- rh brief; i think it was cafe
contact
leoabea@aol.com

balny old stock
- evergreen rh work
- ruby rh work
- ruby rh day
contact bill at
newyork.store@us.balenciaga.com


----------



## kobro

i forgot to list...
barney's
- black cherry gch pom pom
- black cherry gch besace


----------



## kobe939

07 Red (not sure which red) GGH Day

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## AngelJ

2007 Vert D'eau RH Brief
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=&sspagename=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## MichK

*04 Marigold Flat Clutch with RH!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2004...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## MichK

*05 Dolma Shoulder with Boobie*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Balenciaga...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## MichK

*05 Chocolate City!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-C...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## mmmsc

vert gazon city:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy...7_VERT_GAZON_GREEN_CITY_RH_BAG_unique_5545241


----------



## tkdme

07 Aqua GGH City!!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/acqua-giant-gold-city-p-175.html


----------



## bpurse

*07 Neiman Marcus LE!   * 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2002 Caramel FBF*
http://cgi.ebay.com/02-Authentic-Ba...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## TMitch6542

White GSH Weekender
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-white-lambskin-Giant-weekender/SEARCH/303716001/detail.fly


----------



## Jira

*NWT 06 Rouille Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-NEW-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Eggplant Twiggy*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/will...Balenciaga_2004_Eggplant_Twiggy____1150__OBO_


----------



## aki_sato

*06 Pale Rose City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-CITY...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Black City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## aki_sato

*07 Sienna First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Rouge Theater City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/05-Rare-Bag-Bal...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Raisin SGH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-09-F-W-Bal...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## clare83nce

Sea Blue S/S09 Day Messenger bag 

http://www.theatticplace.com/product_view.php?category_id=0&product_id=1387


----------



## ehc2010

http://www.barneys.com/Ballet Flat/500187543,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/Buckle Ballet Flat/500187613,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Giant Covered Metro/00505001283877,default,pd.html

I am really feeling the shoes...!


----------



## shopdoc

Barney's-Chestnut Hill has an 07 GGH Black envelope clutch.


----------



## Nanaz

*09 GGH Raisin PT.*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## Nanaz

*Bouton RH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## goldilocks10023

EB GSH hobo at A Second Chance Resale, Lexington Ave and 77th, NYC (I think it's 77th).
Hadn't been priced yet, it was just dropped off today.  It looked yummy!

They also had a dark red (bordeaux?) twiggy for $600 and a dark brown work for $1300.  Both looked in decent shape, but I was in a rush and didn't look closely.


----------



## m-s-m-d

*Lilac RH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Purple-LILAC-City-PURSE-Bag_W0QQitemZ170354255658QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27a9e7a72a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## elle B

09 RH Day in Raisin 
http://www.barneys.com/Arena Classic Day/00505001292787,default,pd.html

I just bought one!


----------



## pilatesworks

2007 Black GGH Part Time: 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/Balenciaga_F_W_2007_GGH_Black_Part_Time___CHEVRE_W__FEET_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2001 FBF First Season*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/RARE_Balenciaga_2001_LE_DIX_FLAT_BRASS_FIRST__FBF_


----------



## Pinkydream

I just wanted to tell you about some oldies I found at trois pommes Zürich swiss.
05 bordaux Weekender ( yearcard missing, handles slightly warmed but amazing leather )
06 rouille Weekender ( amazing leather )
07 gsh f/w black day

I think they ship internationally but I'm not sure.

Good luck!


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Anthracite RH Part Time*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Prad...nciaga_Anthracite_Part_Time_tPFer_best_offer_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Rouge Theatre City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CeeJay/items/Balenciaga___2005_Rouge_Theatre_City_Handbag


----------



## MichK

*04 Pistachio Flat Clutch*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/AUTH__BALENCIAGA_04_PISTACHIO_FLAT_CLUTCH_BAG__TPF_


----------



## bedhead

*2005 Rouge Theatre City $1000 + $30 shipping*

http://nitrolicious.com/shop/2009/07/07/balenciaga-city-bag-rouge-2005/


----------



## meganka

*06 LILAC ENVELOPE CLUTCH BAG Le Pochette RH*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Moto...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:6|293:1|294:24


----------



## Ellie Mae

*Ocean Blue City*

http://strictlypursonal.com/Balenciaga/balenciaga_ocean_blue_leather_city_bag/


----------



## aki_sato

To clarify this is an 07 Aquamarine ^^



Ellie Mae said:


> *Ocean Blue City*
> 
> http://strictlypursonal.com/Balenciaga/balenciaga_ocean_blue_leather_city_bag/


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-09-Balenci...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported 

AN 09 RH FRAMBOISE DAY.


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2008...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

AN 08 GGH ELEC TURQUOISE PT.


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=360169112213

AN 04 PH PUMPKIN CITY.


----------



## imonpurseblog

I see Raisin, Storm (Tempete), Palm Tree (Pommier), Pebble (Galet)!!!

They don't have every style in all the colors, you'll have to look at each style though to see what they have.

They also have some more PT's and City bags with the planets (no new colors).

Check it out!


----------



## nycgirl191

My SA has these 2 Balenciaga clutches available.  They are currently $251ish (30% off $359) at the Off 5th in San Antonio, TX.  No tax if you live outside of TX and shipping is $15, I believe.

If you're interested, his name is Aaron, 210-641-8299 x109.  Let him know Tina sent you, and he'll take good care of you!


----------



## pilatesworks

2004 Seafoam Twiggy :

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/RERE..._SEAFOAM_greenTWIGGY_with_Pewter_hw_and_longe


----------



## pilatesworks

2004 Lilac City : 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/heartnsoul/items/HOLY_GRAIL_BALENCIAGA_2004_LILAC_CITY_____RARE_


----------



## bpurse

05 Olive Green Day-MINT!  
http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Olive-Gree...286.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=3&ps=5


----------



## aki_sato

04 Lilac First
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...B459.qscstrfrnt04?categoryId=28&productId=956


----------



## aki_sato

05 Indigo First
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...B459.qscstrfrnt04?categoryId=28&productId=955


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

a mastiC 07 first is still in BALENCIAGA MILAN STORE


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Magenta First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:6|294:50


----------



## dizzywizzy

2004 Mystery Green City with Pewter Hardware on RDC!!

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=962


----------



## christymarie340

lilac first $695
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-lilac-chevre-leather-first-motorcycle-bag.aspx


----------



## kobe939

09 Officier Part time

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa... Agneau PART TIME Bag Tote RH 09 Officer Navy


----------



## kobe939

07 Cinnamon GGH Work 

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...GA Chevre GIANT WORK GGH Tote Bag Mahogano 07


----------



## Lasmico

*OLIVE BROWN DAY*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190321171161&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2001 Black 1st Season FBF (No shoulder strap)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Auth...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## toety

CHOCOLATE FW05 WORK!!!
http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-dark-brown-leather-work-bag-i-22107-s-259.html
Price: $1,299.00 USD


----------



## beauxgoris

*2005 CARAMEL CITY!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-DARK...ms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## beauxgoris

*2005 BORDEAUX CITY!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50#ht_7303wt_1167


----------



## beauxgoris

*MARINE MAKEUP*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130318155733&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## beauxgoris

*AUTHENTIC 2001 LE DIX FLAT BRASS FIRST!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Auth...66:1|39:1|72:1205|293:5|294:25#ht_5886wt_1167


----------



## aki_sato

*07 Tomato City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Love...Tomato_RH_City_Handbag___Best_Offers_Accepted


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Bronze Metallic City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Lovelygarments/items/05_Balenciaga_BRONZE__Metallic_City


----------



## louis fanatic

*2007 Violet Courier*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2007_Violet_Courier___Chevre_


----------



## kmtlred

Ok, this is weird, but blondette.com has a Black GSH Day on sale for $875!
I have no idea if they normally sell Bals or if they just had this one piece... 
I would snap it up myself, but I already have a Black RH Day and just got a Courier, so I am BANNED (caps necessary).
Hope someone gets it, sounds like a great deal.


----------



## beauxgoris

*ROUGE THEATRE CITY*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Balencia...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1685|293:1|294:50


----------



## FiveClosets

2008 Magenta City!

Auth. Balenciaga Magenta City '08 Bag! Tpf - Bonanzle


----------



## beauxgoris

*JAUNE CITY*

AUTH Balenciaga Yellow leather motorcycle city bag - eBay (item 120449326613 end time Aug-16-09 21:15:00 PDT)


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Amethyst GGH WE*

BALENCIAGA 2008 AMETHYST GGH MAGENTA WEEKENDER BAG XL - eBay (item 280373549074 end time Jul-27-09 17:18:37 PDT)


----------



## pilatesworks

2006 Ink City!

Balenciaga 2006 INK City - Bonanzle


----------



## m-s-m-d

Erica has 2 galet rh city available

 ****** Online


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Pink Metallic Work*
Ann's Fabulous Finds - Haute Stuff at Cool Prices.


----------



## aki_sato

*02 FBF*
Balenciaga 2002 Flat Brass First - Brookline - Bonanzle


----------



## silverfern

*2002 S/S BLACK FLAT BRASS FIRST*

Balenciaga 2002 Flat Brass First - Brookline - Bonanzle


----------



## pilatesworks

2007 Plomb RH Work! 

Balenciaga 2007 Plomb/Steel RH Work - RARE and MINT! - Fremont - Bonanzle


----------



## pilatesworks

2007 Black GGH PT ! 

Balenciaga F/W 2007 GGH Black Part Time - CHEVRE W/ FEET! - Fremont - Bonanzle


----------



## beauxgoris

*GALET GGH CITY*

Auth 09 F/W Balenciaga Galet GGH City Handbag - tPFer - eBay (item 320400853333 end time Aug-17-09 15:59:39 PDT)


----------



## Jira

NM @ SF has the new *Street* style in Raisin, Tempete, and Black (all in RH). 

Retail: $1495


----------



## aki_sato

*03 Dark Chocolate City*
AUTH. SUPER RARE BALENCIAGA 03 DARK CHOCOLATE CITY PH BAG - Surabaya - Bonanzle


----------



## nicole2730

*08 CHARBON/ CHOCOLATE BESACE:*
Balenciaga F/W 2008 Charbon Besace Hobo - Brookline - Bonanzle


----------



## beauxgoris

*2008 TURQUOISE GGH PART TIME*:

Balenciaga 2008 Turquoise GGH Part Time EUC GORGEOUS !! - eBay (item 250464293977 end time Jul-20-09 17:56:33 PDT)


----------



## beauxgoris

*2009 OFFICER TWIGGY*

Balenciaga 2009 Officier Twiggy MINT - Bonanzle


----------



## beauxgoris

*09 POMMIER WORK*

09 Authentic Balenciaga Pommier Green Work Office Bag - eBay (item 390071714837 end time Jul-27-09 09:38:29 PDT)


----------



## beauxgoris

*S/S 2001 AUTH BALENCIAGA LE DIX CONVERTIBLE TOTE CLUTCH*

S/S 2001 AUTH BALENCIAGA LE DIX CONVERTIBLE TOTE CLUTCH - eBay (item 110415695765 end time Jul-26-09 17:00:00 PDT)


----------



## beauxgoris

*2009 RAISIN WEEKENDER RH*

BALENCIAGA Gorgeous 2009 RAISIN WEEKENDER - NEW! - eBay (item 270429917440 end time Jul-26-09 17:54:21 PDT)


----------



## beauxgoris

*2006 INK SHOPPER - SHOPPING TOTE*

BALENCIAGA INK '06 Shopping Tote/ Shopper, mint - New York - Bonanzle


----------



## beauxgoris

*TEMPETE 09 GSH POUCHETTE*

Brand New 2009 Balenciaga Tempete GSH Pochette - eBay (item 290332857904 end time Jul-29-09 19:53:08 PDT)


----------



## bpurse

08 Black PT GSH! 
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_black_sgh_part_time


----------



## bpurse

09 Automne Makeup!  

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...es/balenciaga/2009_automne_trousse_maquillage


----------



## beauxgoris

*BLACK LINEN CITY WITH SILVER HARDWARE*

Great Balenciaga bag used a few times!!! - eBay (item 140334527141 end time Jul-25-09 10:08:12 PDT)


----------



## amiekbs8

2008 Charbon RH Besace
Balenciaga Brass besace Hobo! RARE and discontinued! OBO! - Washington - Bonanzle


----------



## IStuckACello

Balenciaga floral + red patent (?) long clutch.
Forget the exact price, $3xx

Nordstrom Rack in Colma, 650-755-1444. Final sale.


----------



## pilatesworks

2007 Black GGH City:

Balenciaga 2007 Black Giant GGH City! - eBay (item 110415773287 end time Jul-26-09 23:27:02 PDT)


----------



## FiveClosets

*2008 Amethyst City, NWT! *


Balenciaga 08 Amethyst City RH, Brand NEW with Tags - Oklahoma City - Bonanzle


----------



## FiveClosets

2009 Automne GSH City, NWT!

Balenciaga Automne GSH City Brand NEW - Oklahoma City - Bonanzle


----------



## bpurse

07 Cafe GGH PT!  

Ann's Fabulous Finds - Haute Stuff at Cool Prices.


----------



## beauxgoris

*2002 Black FLAT BRASS FIRST CLASSIQUE - (WITH LONGER STRAP!) *

Balenciaga Authentic "FIRST" motorcyle black in leather - eBay (item 280375131430 end time Jul-28-09 03:02:46 PDT)


----------



## pilatesworks

09 F/W Galet GSH Work : 

BALENCIAGA 09 F/W GSH GALET WORK/ BAG/ HANDBAG - eBay (item 260451037528 end time Jul-28-09 15:59:38 PDT)


----------



## aki_sato

08 Black Chery City
Balenciaga 08 Black Cherry city RH MINT!*Tpf* - Barcelona - Bonanzle


----------



## divingcandie

These bags have arrived at NM, Troy, MI.

If you're interested in anything, give Lisa a call. She's wonderful.

This is the message I got from her:


*'Part-Time' -$1745 available in Galet (stone grey) and Raisen (eggplant purple)


*'City' Classic-$1695 available in Galet, Black, Pommier (green clover), 
and Tempete (storm blue)


*'Slim' Bag-$1825 available in Black, Tempete


Let me Know!

THANKS

Lisa Hamlin
248-635-8442
Handbag Department
Neiman Marcus Troy MI.


----------



## divingcandie

F/W 09 Bags with regular hardware are available at NM, Troy, MI. 

If you're interested, please give Lisa a call.

This is the message I got from her:



THESE JUST ARRIVED THIS A.M.!!!

*Balenciaga is Known for color*

*These are subdued, stunning bags that go day-to-night with a relaxed flare*

**'*City' Classic-$1395 available in Galet (stone grey), Ciel (sky blue), and Black

**'*Twiggy' Classic-$1295 available in Galet and Black

**'*First' Classic-$1195 available in Pommier (green clover), Raisen (eggplant purple), 
Tempete (storm blue), Ciel (sky blue), and Galet

**'*Day' Classic- $1095 Galet, Raisen, and Black

CONTACT ME WITH INTERESTS -very limited quantities

_Thank you_

Lisa Hamlin
248-635-8442
Handbag Department
Neiman Marcus Troy MI.


----------



## lastpurse

I am not really into Balenciaga, but I just wanted to share with those who are....

I was at the Barney's outlet in Sunrise, FL today, and saw the most beautiful brown crocodile Balenciaga for sale.

Original price was $14,441

Sale Price: $4,995

Still a hefty price but a great deal for someone looking for one.  Not sure what the style was.  It's the one I see most people carry, maybe the city?  Was a nice size.

Telephone number: (954) 331-1260


----------



## juldoc

Oh my I just made a very spontaneous purchase!  I have been wanting to try a Courier for an upcoming long car trip.  Bal Vegas has several and on a total whim, I picked an old '06 color in chevre... pale rose!  It is so pretty and will be here tomorrow!!  I will definitely post pics.  I hope I don't regret this.  I am usually so wary of light colored bags, but I couldn't resist this one! 

By the way, here is what else they have in the Courier:

2009 Black
2009 Anthra
2009 Officier
2009 Sanguine (Extra Courier)
2007 Natural chevre
2006 Ink chevre
2005 White chevre (Extra Courier)


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Was the bag plain croc, or embellished or woven? Do you remember the hardware color?


----------



## Nanaz

*09 F/W Raisin Courier.*
NEW Balenciaga 2009 F/W Raisin Purple Courier Messenger - eBay (item 320401417773 end time Jul-26-09 15:42:10 PDT)


----------



## bpurse

*07 Violet Twiggy* 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...F26B.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=28&productId=981


----------



## bpurse

*06 Ink Courier*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=984


----------



## lastpurse

I don't remember any embellishments on it.  I believe the hardware was gold.


----------



## sbelle

I'm not usually in this forum, but my NM SA sent me all kinds of pictures of their new bags, and she included a lot of the Bals. So I thought I'd post the pictures here in case that there might be something that someone is looking for!



























If you see something you need, PM me for my Neiman Marcus SA contact details.


----------



## sbelle

Looks like my SA sent more pictures than I thought! Here's a few more..


----------



## Jira

*F/W 05 Bordeaux Day*

Balenciaga 2005 Fall/Winter Bordeaux Day


----------



## FiveClosets

2009 Officier GGH City

BALENCIAGA Agneau GIANT CITY GGH Tote Bag 09 Officer: bw11486 Fashionphile - Buy, Sell, Consign Authentic Authentic Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Balenciaga


----------



## FiveClosets

*2007 Vert Gazon GGH City* 

NEW Rare Balenciaga Vert Gazon Gold Giant City GGH Bag - eBay (item 120452154722 end time Aug-01-09 11:13:42 PDT)


----------



## jbelle

... are in!

They have a nice selection of Raisin in both SGH and RH - and the leather on ALL of them is gorgeous.  Evenly distressed and thick!  Also a ton of Galet and Tempete (but since I wasn't interested in those colours, I can't recall all of them)!

Here's what I remember:

Pommier - new boxy style with CH, SGH City, RH Day, RH City, First
Raisin - RH City, RH Day, First, SGH City
Black - SGH Brief, SGH City, RH City, RH Day, RH Work, First
Mandarin - SGH Day - pretty smooth leather
RH Weave Work?
Framboise SGH Weekender
A few Maldives and the light blue pieces with SGH

Ask for Jill!  She's the sweetest SA ever.  (404) 266-8200


----------



## jbelle

Oh yeah, and a Black SGH Day


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Ink Courier*

Balenciaga 2006 Fall/Winter Greige Courier


----------



## aki_sato

*07 Tomato City *
07 Balenciaga Tomato RH City Handbag - Best Offers Accepted - Cincinnati - Bonanzle


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Apple Green City*
Balenciaga 2005 Apple Green City Arena Vintage Bag - eBay (item 330347454344 end time Aug-01-09 19:49:33 PDT)


----------



## aki_sato

*07 Aquamarine Twiggy*
Balenciaga 2007 Aquamarine Blue Twiggy Bag Purse - eBay (item 330347455646 end time Aug-01-09 19:59:07 PDT)


----------



## pilatesworks

2006 Ink Men's WE ! 

Balenciaga 2006 INK Men's Weekender BRAND NEW - Bonanzle


----------



## pilatesworks

01 F/W Le Dix Burgundy Pebbled Tote! 

F/W 2001 AUTH BALENCIAGA LE DIX BURGUNDY PEBBLED TOTE! - eBay (item 110417756636 end time Aug-02-09 17:00:00 PDT)


----------



## pilatesworks

2007 Black GSH PT at Ann's Fabulous Finds: 

Ann's Fabulous Finds - Haute Stuff at Cool Prices.


----------



## pilatesworks

2004 Marigold Twiggy! 

AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA 04 MARIGOLD TWIGGY GORGEOUS COLOR! - eBay (item 260454746592 end time Aug-04-09 08:25:13 PDT)


----------



## pilatesworks

07 GGH Works at Bal NY!
Pine GGH
Truffle GGH 
Cream GGH
Contact Bill at Balenciaga New York
T 212.206.0872


----------



## pilatesworks

09 Galet GGH PT , NWT ! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-authentic-N...QcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=ite


----------



## MichK

07 Black GGH Work

Balenciaga 07 Black GGH Work Bag - Hard to Find Chevre! - eBay (item 300334045375 end time Aug-04-09 21:33:16 PDT)


----------



## MichK

05 Black City

BALENCIAGA BLACK '05 CITY BRASS HARDWARE EXCELLENT - eBay (item 320405509979 end time Aug-02-09 18:55:11 PDT)


----------



## MichK

From the same seller:

1. 06 Ink City

BALENCIAGA 2006 INK DARK SEA CITY BAG HANDBAG CHEVRE - eBay (item 110418877252 end time Aug-02-09 15:43:32 PDT)

2. 05 Turquoise City

BALENCIAGA 2005 TURQUOISE BLUE CITY BAG HANDBAG CHEVRE - eBay (item 110418751969 end time Aug-02-09 09:13:14 PDT)


----------



## bpurse

08 Sky Blue City GGH!

Real Deal Collection : Balenciaga 2008 Spring/Summer Sky Blue Gold Giant City


----------



## bpurse

08 Marine Parttime
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_marine_part_time


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Gazon GGH City*

BALENCIAGA Green Leather Giant City Motorcycle Hand Bag - eBay (item 220459657018 end time Aug-05-09 09:47:35 PDT)


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Neiman Marcus LE Gunmetal City*

Balenciaga Giant City -Neiman Marcus '07 EXCLUSIVE-New - eBay (item 220459656945 end time Aug-05-09 09:47:21 PDT)


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Ruby SGH Work*

BALENCIAGA RUBY RED SGH SILVER GIANT WORK HANDBAG BAG - eBay (item 110419079120 end time Aug-08-09 07:24:47 PDT)


----------



## aki_sato

04 Seafoam City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nico...04_SEAFOAM_CITY_w_Pewter_Hardware_BEST_OFFER_


----------



## aki_sato

05 Magenta MU
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...5FEE.qscstrfrnt04?productId=995&categoryId=28


----------



## MichK

06 Cognac WE

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/louis_fanatic/items/AUTHENTIC_2006_Balenciaga_Cognac_Weekender


----------



## MichK

07 Plomb SGH Brief

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nico...07_PLOMB_BRIEF_with_SGH_and_CHEVRE_LEATHER___


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Rouge Theatre City! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2005_Rouge_Theatre_City_


----------



## aki_sato

*2003 Black City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy...E_BALENCIAGA_03_BLACK_PEWTER_HW_CITY_BAG__TPF


----------



## beauxgoris

*ROSE TWIGGY 2004*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...01707&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6365wt_1167



*APPLE GREEN '05 CITY*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...92947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6338wt_1167



*MARIGOLD CITY BAG*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-MUST...ef69edc2b&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#ht_7217wt_1167



*EGGPLANT 04 CITY BAG!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-AMET...bags?hash=item3ef69f0c0e&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## beauxgoris

*PEWTER CITY BAG*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...54304&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6369wt_1167


----------



## mona13

Mogano City

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-2007-MOGAN...bags?hash=item3354824f7d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## BellaShoes

*07 Plomb GGH Hobo*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-P...bags?hash=item3ca4731d1a&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## ehc2010

Went shopping again today and saw some new bals that got in YESTERDAY at NM FI.

What I saw: 
pourpre rh city, sgh pt, cgh city, first (no work)
black twiggy, shoulder
raisin sgh pt, raisin rh city, raisin first
pommier rh city, first- and others
ciel rh city
lots of galet

Sorry I was too hypnotized by the pourpre rh city to really care about anything else.

If anyone has specific requests please let me know. Alt you can call- Kymmie is the Bal specialist there and she's pretty helpful.

*sorry mods pls move to finds section!


----------



## ehc2010

there were a ton of galets. i *think* rh city was there too. again, the shipment came yesterday!!


----------



## aki_sato

*08 Vermillion (or Coral Red?) SGH*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=d1cca2e40d7e9e689ce9ad334495a651


----------



## bloomdl

Sorry if this is a re-post.  I was @ NM this past Saturday to return something & felt like wandering through the bbag area on my way out.  They finally got fall/winter colors in!  I saw Citys (cities?) with regular hardware, GSH & GCH; part times with GSH & GCH, the new boxy styles (large & small - sorry, I don't know the names of these), clutches & days with regular hw & GSH.  The colors they have are raisin, tempete (LOVE this color), pommier, pourpre, noir & ciel.  I don't think they had galet, chataigne, framboise or charbon, at least I didn't see them.  But I really only had eyes for pommier & tempete.  If I wasn't holding out for a s/s 2010 outremer part time, I would've snapped one up in pommier or charbon...if I could've chosen between the 2.


----------



## louis fanatic

*08 Vert Thyme GGH day*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2008_Vert_Thyme_GGH_Day_NEW__


----------



## ashshopstoomuch

05 Chocolate City

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-05-Balenci...bags?hash=item27aac56b7b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bellabags23

08 Amethyst Work

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Amethyst Work Tote

09  Anthracite GGH  Parttime

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...aTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant Part Time Tote


----------



## iluvmybags

*RARE CHERCHE MIDI SHOULDER BAG* 
$949.00 OBO 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashleysue/items/BALENCIAGA_RARE_CHERCHE_MIDI_SHOULDER_BAG_PURSE__2795_TPF

(in case the above link doesn't work - here's the link to the seller's booth:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashleysue)


----------



## christymarie340

KOP NM today: Pommier? (green) RH-day/first; CH city
Noix-RH PT & day, GSH PT
Raisin-there was a bunch I just don't remember
Red (new color)- work & city RH
Prailine & Manderine in RH work
and some woven firsts

there was A LOT of the new colors-they changed out their Dior section for balenciaga so if you're looking for something give them a call!


----------



## nicole2730

*07 AQUAMARINE PT*:
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=2c0b6863b0ed0c1a8c5d42397b7ad6db


----------



## ehemelay

SA at Nordstrom Sacramento told me this afternoon that they have two GGHs "in the back."  I was in a hurry and didn't have time to wait for him to grab them (and it seemed unfair to make him do the work for bags that I had no intention of purchasing!!) but if you are interested, they have in stock:

2008 GGH Black Weekender
2007 GGH Cafe Day


----------



## nicole2730

*2007 Natural (CHEVRE) Part Time:*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=4695d9a39610c36adcc8f35e00627183


----------



## nicole2730

*2005 OLIVE PURSE:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-BALEN...3354ac782a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_3014wt_921


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Black City: 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/RowanMayfair/items/LIKE_NEW_AUTHENTIC_2005_Balenciaga_Black_City


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*bubblegum 08 ggh pt with feet(from a tpfer)http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&item=230365426854&viewitem=&salenotsupported*


----------



## Nancy7

Balenciaga 'Giant City' Handbag $990

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/balenciaga-giant-city-handbag/17426/3132/1014412


----------



## Seliah

I saw the groovy leather woven Baenciaga bags marked down 40% off at Kirna Zabete.  They have them in the store but I didn't see them on kirnazabete.com.  I think this would work now and then seem fresh again in a year or so (like my 2007 neon pink Balenciaga City is perfect again now!). Only doing the 80s color pop thing with accessories.


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 EB SGH Envelope Clutch*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## BooYah

*2004 lilac first*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_11572wt_1167


----------



## pilatesworks

2009 Sanguine GSH Envelope Clutch!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2009_Sanguine_GSH_Envelope_NEW_


----------



## pilatesworks

2007 Black GGH City :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0413&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_8481wt_1165


----------



## CeeJay

WOW ... an Ostrich "Whistle" 

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BALEN...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/45123754IE/sts/sr_women80


----------



## pilatesworks

2003 Olive PHW City!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2003_OLIVE_PH_CITY_Extremely_rare_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Rasin GGH Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tkdcathy/items/2009_Balenciaga_Raisin_Purple_Giant_Work


----------



## MichK

From the same seller:

1. *Black 03 PHW First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-03-B...bags?hash=item45ed970fab&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

2. *07 Black GGH Hobo*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-B...bags?hash=item45ed946f42&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

3. *07 Black GSH Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-B...bags?hash=item45ed9458c8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

4. *09 Black GGH Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-09-F...bags?hash=item45ed94527e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## MichK

From the same seller:

1. *2005 Apple Green Twiggy*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...bags?hash=item19b5b4ba56&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

2. *2005 Caramel Twiggy*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...bags?hash=item19b5b4c3b0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## missty4

HandbagAngel said:


> 2009 Rasin GGH Work
> 
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tkdcathy/items/2009_Balenciaga_Raisin_Purple_Giant_Work




From same the seller:

1. *09 Pommier RH Work NWT
*http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tkdcathy/items/2009_Balenciaga_Pommier_Green_Work_Classic_H_W

2. *09 Tempete RH Work NWT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tkdcathy/items/09_Authentic_Balenciaga_Tempete_Storm_Blue_Work_Bag

3. *08 Charbon RH Work NWT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tkdcathy/items/2008_Balenciaga_Charbon_Work_with_Classic_H_W 

4. *09 Framboise RH Work EUC*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tkdcathy/items/2009_Balenciaga_Framboise_Work_Classic_H_W


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 NM LE Lilac City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2009...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## imonpurseblog

Barney's Dallas has what they are calling Mogano GSH Work.  
Also ... they have an Amethyst GSH Brief and Amethyst GSH POMPON


----------



## lil_fashionista

*2007 Mastic GGH Hobo*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lv_love/items/2007_Balenciaga_Mastic_Hobo_GGH__Quick_Sale_

Sellers booth

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lv_love


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

*Balenciaga 2008 Anthracite GSH City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/angelalam5/items/Balenciaga_2008_Anthracite_GSH_City


----------



## lulu22

I was at Holt Renfrew in Vancouver yesterday and saw an amethyst first. It looked a little scruffed up (may have been a return) and dry, but just wanted to put it out there!


----------



## Zombie Girl

*2009 PRALINE Day $695.00*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/REREsaurus/items/Balenciaga_09__PRALINE__Day_hobo_bag____TRADE_

*2004 Lilac First $695*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/REREsaurus/items/RARE_Balenciaga_04__LILAC__First____TRADE_

Both from same seller.


----------



## bpurse

07 Tomato City!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/RERE..._n_authentic_Balenciaga_TOMATO_City___smooshy


----------



## silverfern

*05 CHOCOLATE DAY!*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2005_Chocolate_Day_MINT_


----------



## TMitch6542

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-m...sized-square-tote/SEARCH/304264101/detail.fly


----------



## Jira

*06 Black Mini-Bowling *

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Balenciaga...bags?hash=item3ca4e486e2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

charcoal grey 08 rh work 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Balenciaga-Work-Anthracite_W0QQitemZ170373152748QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item27ab07ffec&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

electric blue gsh city 

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1021&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 NM LE Gunmetal City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Balenciaga-...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## ladyisobel

05 olive work !
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/woo25/items/WOW__BALENCIAGA_BNWT_2005_OLIVE_RH_WORK_


----------



## shopdoc

07 Black Day

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-day-07-chevre-p-242.html


----------



## bellabags23

09 Automne Parttime Planet   $1,450.00

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...A Agneau PART TIME Planet Bag Tote 09 Automne


----------



## bellabags23

05 Caramel City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_05_Caramel_City__TPF_er_


----------



## sbelle

My SA sent a bunch of pictures of new stock in several designer lines, and she included these Balenciagas. Thought I would share them here.





























She didn't send me any information about the bags, so if you have any questions you can contact her at kelly_ford@neimanmarcus.com. Make sure to put an underline mark between kelly and ford.


----------



## Jira

Just a reminder about posting store items, thanks! 



Addy said:


> *For store items, please include:
> - the store name
> - location, phone number
> - items available*


----------



## ehc2010

contact:

Rene Swierad
Designer Specialist
Luxury/Designer Handbags
Nordstrom Arden Fair
1651 Arden Way
Sacramento, CA 95815
916-646-2400 x1255
rene.swierad@nordstrom.com
www.nordstrom.com


----------



## ehc2010

btw the club is $1145. (more expensive than the day!?)


----------



## louis fanatic

*05 Olive City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/noty...GA_2005_OLIVE_CITY_HANDBAG_OBO_unique_5177232


----------



## HermesBirkin13

They have a F/W '08 Midnight Blue Work w/ GSH @ BalLV


----------



## Pinkydream

A vert fonce rh weekender just like delmilanos at bal paris george V.
And a mogano rh weekender, and pine twiggy and a pine giant day and an ivory rh day.


----------



## gibelle

05 black city
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/RowanMayfair/items/2005_Balenciaga_Black_City___LIKE_NEW_TPF


----------



## mnshopgirl32

Aaron from Nordstrom MOA called me yesterday, so I went to pick mine up. He has the Black with RH and the Chataigne with RH. The Chataigne is gorgy IRL, but I decided finally to go with the black. If you want one, call him at 952-883-2121 x1255 and tell him that Marlo referred you.

This bag is a much better proportion for me than the day! Will post pics after work.


----------



## ehc2010

^The clubs are quite large and wide. Kind of 3/4 of day height + wider. Anyway, Balenciaga SCP has the black, chataigne, and anthra.

Also at Bal SCP:
noix ggh work, ggh city, giant env clutch
pourpre ggh work, ggh city
tempete rh pt, first
pommier ggh pt, giant env clutch
anthra giant env clutch
ciel pencil, gsh midday
raisin new wallet
galet day
tons of covered stuff

sorry thats all i could remember


----------



## pilatesworks

NM LE 2009 Lilac City :

http://cgi.ebay.com/NM-LE-09-Lilac-...mQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3355059d51&


----------



## nicole2730

*2003 Black Weekender with Pewter Hardware*:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/UHG_Balenciaga_2003_Black_Weekender_Pewter_Hardware

*2003 Red Weekender with Pewter Hardware*:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/HG_Balenciaga_2003_RED_Weekender_Pewter_Hardware


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Navy WE :

http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-balenciaga-2005-weekender-bag-i-23297-s-165.html


----------



## pilatesworks

Rogue Pods!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/babs123/items/CHINTZY_ROGUE_POD__Great_with_Balenciaga_bags_

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/heartnsoul/items/ROGUE_POD_FOR_YOUR_BALENCIAGA_BAG


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Filenes Basement
Union Sq.
Cornflower First Bag (about $10xx)

Fisch for the Hip (NYC Consignment Shop)
(212) 633-9053
153 W 18th St.
1 Dark Gray w\ GGH city bag in the window, appears to be in excellent condition, for $10xx.


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Turqey CP*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silverfern/items/BALENCIAGA_2005_TURQUOISE_COIN_PURSE_LIKE_NEW


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Turquoise First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...bags?hash=item4ceaa74134&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Dolma City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-NEW-05...bags?hash=item4a9a3d47fd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Grey Twiggy*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1025&categoryId=28


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Black WE !

http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Balenciaga...255612c284&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Amethyst City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/emmers/items/Auth_Balenciaga_Amethyst_City_bag__2008


----------



## avia

NM LE Lilac 09

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dyyong/items/09_Balenciaga_NM_Limited_Edition_RH_Lilac_City


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Turquoise City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxi...05_TURQUOISE_BLUE_CITY_BAG_HANDBAG_CHEVRE_OBO


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Rose City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maximike77/items/BALENCIAGA_2004_ROSE_CITY_BAG_HANDBAG_CHEVRE_OBO


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Magenta City* from the same seller
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maximike77/items/BALENCIAGA_2005_MAGENTA_CITY_BAG_HANDBAG_CHEVRE_OBO


----------



## aki_sato

*04 TR first *from fellow TPFer
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Babi/items/HG_04_TRUE_RED_FIRST__by_Balenciaga


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Rouge Theatre City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...bags?hash=item2ea769459b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Grey First*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Balenciaga...bags?hash=item27ab37b8fd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## vlore

*'05 Apple Green Twiggy* $799 starting bid
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMAZING-05-APPL...bags?hash=item56348f6909&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Choco Work!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...cmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item


----------



## love2shop_26

Hi,
I wanted to share some pics that my SA sent me.  Please see her contact info below if interested.

*B A L E N C I A G A*​ *Here is a preview of our Balenciaga colors available for Fall! We have incredibly limited availability, so if you've been waiting or wondering about colors, now is the time to grab one before they're gone!*​ *Call or email with any questions or to place an order.*


*Laura Yuen
 CHANEL Specialist
CHANEL Accessories
Nordstrom Downtown Portland
503.224.6666 ext. 1390
Voicemail ext. 2183
laura.yuen@nordstrom.com
*​


----------



## love2shop_26

More:


----------



## love2shop_26

Forgot to add that you can hover over the picture to get the name.  She didn't send me any prices tho.


----------



## love2shop_26

Last one


----------



## ehc2010

pine green giant gold day
http://portero.com/balenciaga-dark-green-giant-day-bag.html


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Black City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Auth-05-Ba...bags?hash=item3355352e58&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aki_sato

*09 Raisin Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...bags?hash=item19b61c2b35&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## aki_sato

*2003 Black WE*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...A16.qscstrfrnt01?productId=1036&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*02 fbf*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...A16.qscstrfrnt01?productId=1034&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*05 AG Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxi..._2005_APPLE_GREEN_DAY_HOBO_BAG_HANDBAG_CHEVRE


----------



## aki_sato

09 Raisin Work
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/ciel-work-p-152.html?zenid=0e8e6924d1f83a041e4d27af70b78d88


----------



## aki_sato

*08 Marine GGH Day*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...A6.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1047&categoryId=28#


----------



## umimaddicted

I just got a call from the Orlando NM store:  Tiffany said there are now 12 Lilac City's in the warehouse and it sounds like this is the last shipment possibly.  Call Tiffany or your favorite NM SA soon if you want one.
401-264-5900 ext 2133


----------



## pilatesworks

2001 Navy Le Dix :

http://cgi.ebay.com/2001-Authentic-...=item25562de46c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_933wt


----------



## cosmosching

BTY,there are still 10 in stock.


----------



## umimaddicted

Here is another number of an SA who just called me.  There are 9 left now.

Katherine
650-630-7538
Neiman Marcus


----------



## tresjoliebags

For anyone in the Bay Area, I just returned my Lilac City to the NM at Stanford Mall. It's a gorgeous bag, but I couldn't see myself using it in the long run. Ask for Star, she's an awesome SA!


----------



## saira1214

cosmosching said:


> BTY,there are still 10 in stock.


 
Supposedly there are only five in stock now...


----------



## TMitch6542

Barney's at Chestnut Hill, MA still has several Rubisse bags with GSH.


----------



## aki_sato

*06 Black Box*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=7eb96e666af688b682e2751559fb624c


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Rouge Vif Purse*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2006...bags?hash=item19b6454fbb&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Raisin GGH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2009...bags?hash=item4a9a98cfc3&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


----------



## Ellie Mae

*GREEN GGH Day $875*

http://portero.com/balenciaga-dark-green-giant-day-bag.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Bordeaux City*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1071&categoryId=28


----------



## iluvmybags

$719 or BEST OFFER!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ashl...ARE_CHERCHE_MIDI_SHOULDER_BAG_PURSE__2795_TPF


----------



## ehc2010

VG GGH WORK! 

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...=BALENCIAGA Chevre Giant Work Tote Vert Gazon


----------



## kobro

RT City!!

http://shop.realdealcollection.com


----------



## kobro

Sapphire RH Day!

http://shop.realdealcollection.com


----------



## pebblesbb

Giant Compagnon - $440

use DOR218A for an additional $30 off

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-d...ontinental-wallet/SEARCH/303918501/detail.fly


----------



## REREsaurus

Hey girls, just got an email today with something exciting:

*Real Deal Collection has just reduced the price of tons of amazing Balenciaga bags and accessories in the **ON SALE** section of the website!

For ONE WEEK ONLY you can take an additional $75 off any item that is already on sale!  That is $75 off the already discounted price - it's the end of season, clearance sale!

Just enter the coupon code SALE75 in the online shopping cart when you place your order.  This coupon will expire at midnight on September 13th, 2009, Mountain Standard Time.  Only one coupon code can be applied per order.  Coupons cannot be combined.
*
She emailed this to me earlier this week, and this is only good Until September 13 -- so move it.

I myself have a little something coming from RDC and the "Sale" bags are showing moving to the "Sold" section quickly -- so... move it.


----------



## ehc2010

sandstone weekender
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-light-brown-lambskin-giant-weekender-bag.aspx


----------



## meganka

*07 PLOMB GGH WORK!!!!!!!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-BALENC...bags?hash=item33558d91c3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## kiwishopper

2003 Olive PH City


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2003_Olive_PH_City_VERY_RARE__Reduced_price_


----------



## Jira

*06 Blueberry City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## saira1214

saira1214 said:


> Supposedly there are only five in stock now...


 
Lilac City at NM Tysons!


----------



## mayen120

for those in the SF area, i was @ NM yesterday for FNO and they had tons of new stock, Club in black, the cute little shoulder in 3 or 4 colors and the cuff bracelets in 3 colors, raisin, black and something else, a Pommier day rh......a new boxy looking bag, think i also saw a twiggy in a lighter beige color???, sorry i couldnt take pics there were a lot of people


----------



## rhogiela

OMG Corey at RDC (www.realdealcollection) has _just_ listed two beautiful new works!

One is a chic black '07 work with ggh; AND the other is a scrumptious blue layette '09 work with ggh!

SOMEONE grab these!


----------



## aki_sato

The working link for the* 07 Work GGH:* 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...C8A.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1078&categoryId=28



rhogiela said:


> OMG Corey at RDC (www.realdealcollection) has _just_ listed two beautiful new works!
> 
> One is a chic black '07 work with ggh; AND the other is a scrumptious blue layette '09 work with ggh!
> 
> SOMEONE grab these!


----------



## ehc2010

2006 INK BOX LIKE NEW
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1085&categoryId=28


----------



## mariabdc

2009 Galet Work BNWT 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2009_GALET_WORK_classic_pebble_BRAND_NEW


----------



## mariabdc

2007 GGH Cafe Work BNWT

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_GGH_CAFE_WORK_brand_new_with_tags_


----------



## mariabdc

2007 SGH  Mastic hobo

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_MASTIC_SILVER_GIANT_HOBO


----------



## mmmsc

04 (??) Marron Twiggy:

http://luxury.malleries.com/auth-balenciaga-marron-distressed-leather-twiggy-bag-i-23295-s-259.html


----------



## isbltqe07

I was at Nordstrom Rack in Topanga , Ca and saw a couple of silver Balenciaga patent silver bowling bag at $ 569.00. I would have bought it if it were a different color.


----------



## pilatesworks

2008 Ruby GGH PT!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-authentic-B...ef868745e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_8841wt_1165


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Fonce GGH Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-07-V...bags?hash=item19b6630ac8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Turquoise Twiggy*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxi...UOISE_TWIGGY_BAG_HANDBAG_CHEVRE&#8207;&#8207;


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 EB SGH City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Fuchsiafirefly/items/BALENCIAGA_HANDBAG_08_GSH_ELEC__BLUE_CITY_TPF_R


----------



## MichK

07 Pine GSH City:

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/pine-giant-silver-city-chevre-p-175.html


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

09 LE NM LILAC CITY ON EBAY,http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190334921305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MichK

From the same seller:

1. 07 Vert Fonce Courier
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/taijassa/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_07_Vert_Foncé_Olive_Courier__TPF

2. 05 Taupe Compagnon
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/taijassa/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_05_Taupe_RH_Compagnon__TPF


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 EB SGH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...bags?hash=item3a52ed0f8e&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Madarine SGH Part Time*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...bags?hash=item3a52edb32c&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Galet SGH Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...bags?hash=item3ef87c96ef&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 EB RH Work*

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00098.html#aBAL_2d00098


----------



## missty4

Officier GGH Work!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-authentic-B...bags?hash=item414906d3da&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## clare83nce

Tempete Courier from a singapore website..
Price is quoted in Singapore dollars...

http://www.theatticplace.com/product_view.php?category_id=124&product_id=1529


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Grenat City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-rare...bags?hash=item1e585e7c98&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Galet RH Part Time*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Agne...bags?hash=item5ad379ccc8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2002 Pebble FB First*

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...Title=BALENCIAGA Carabou Original Le Dix Tote


----------



## aki_sato

*07 Violet Twiggy*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maximike77/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_VIOLET_TWIGGY_BAG_HANDBAG_CHEVRE‏‏


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 S/S Black WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Balenciaga...bags?hash=item255669adb5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Wildisthewind

$1795


----------



## Wildisthewind

This is in purple and is $1145


----------



## Wildisthewind

The strap can be made longer to cross your body and great as a shoulder piece.  Available in grey, green, burgundy, purple, and black..and is $695!
Bergdorf Goodman Exclusives (?)


----------



## Wildisthewind

$1925
contact info  peter@loubies.com


----------



## justonemore

isbltqe07 said:


> I was at Nordstrom Rack in Topanga , Ca and saw a couple of silver Balenciaga patent silver bowling bag at $ 569.00. I would have bought it if it were a different color.


 
Still there yesterday!


----------



## aki_sato

*06 Ink Box ^^*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110436579695&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## aki_sato

*06 Lilac WE*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LILA...bags?hash=item19b68ff2fc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Black Day!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...371485&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_525wt_1165


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Teal Work*

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/05-teal-chevre-work-p-255.html


----------



## Ghost55

*GGH White City: $1200*

http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-balenciaga-giant-city-bag-i-23320-s-165.html

*COMPAGNON Wallet Clutch Framboise 09 $425*

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...A Agneau COMPAGNON Wallet Clutch Framboise 09


----------



## Tooomz

****** has a bunch of 2009 bags up, Chataigne, Ciel, Pommier, etc.
*
Pourpre Giant Covered City*

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/pourpre-giant-covered-city-p-302.html


----------



## Alice1979

Barneys NY in Dallas has two cities RH and two cities CGH in lilac. Please contact my SA Erika if interested.

Erika
469-221-4724
ecerda@barneys.com


----------



## Tooomz

For *Amethyst* lovers:

Julian at Bal London has *GGH Handle Clutch* in Amethyst

Erika, 469-221-4724, ecerda@barneys.com  has Amethyst *GSH PomPom*, *envelope clutch* and *GGH Chic*


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Grey City*

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00228.html


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110438623052&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:I

THICK AND CHEWY 07 CAFE WORK.


----------



## Jira

*2004 Pistachio City**
*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/michellek/items/BALENCIAGA_04_PISTACHIO_CITY


----------



## luvette77

2007 GGH Mogano Day

xxxxx

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...ash=item41494da7b9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#payId


----------



## LeeMiller

Random but Filene's Basement in Washington, D.C. Connecticut Ave location have a navy colored first bag - - not sure the "real" color name for $1,099.  Might be a good deal if someone also has a Filene's coupon.


----------



## bpurse

*09 Black Twiggy* 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...bags?hash=item20ad744bad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bpurse

09 Sanguine Twiggy  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...bags?hash=item20ad6c7860&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Conni618

*2004 Eggplant City!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-04-E...bags?hash=item45ee654332&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## JT17

I received this notification from Real Deal in the last 30 minutes:

We have just listed 12 items, from classic oldies in chevre leather and rare, collectible colors to some of the latest season's offering in like new condition!

Balenciaga 2002 Spring/Summer Black Belt Strap Hobo
Balenciaga 2004 Spring/Summer Seafoam Long Messenger
Balenciaga 2005 Spring/Summer Bubblegum Work (Office)
Balenciaga 2005 Fall/Winter Caramel Work (Office)
Balenciaga 2007 Spring/Summer Naturel Beige First (Classique)
Balenciaga 2007 Spring/Summer Truffle Brown Brief
Balenciaga 2007 Fall/Winter Tomato Red First (Classique)
Balenciaga 2007 Fall/Winter Black Gold Giant Coin Purse
Balenciaga 2008 Spring/Summer Black Gold Giant Flat Clutch
Balenciaga 2008 Fall/Winter Black City
Balenciaga 2009 Fall/Winter Anthracite Part-Time
Balenciaga 2009 Fall/Winter Black Silver Giant Part-Time

Click Here to visit our website and see all the above offerings. Get 'em before they're gone!


----------



## missty4

I think someone was trying to look for this too?

*2004 Eggplant twiggy*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-RARE-...bags?hash=item27abf84032&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Eggplant City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_04_Eggplant_City__MINT__


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Magenta City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ramb..._2005_Magenta_City_Chevre_EXCELLENT_Condition


----------



## Valerka

Balenciaga

sky lambskin 'Giant Covered Midday' bag

BLUEFLY: $1,436.00


----------



## Valerka

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-sky-lambskin-Giant-Covered-Midday-bag/CART/304606101/detail.fly


----------



## Valerka

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-a...ng-medium-tote/cat430072/304606401/detail.fly


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Turquoise Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300351443697&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## aki_sato

*2002 S3 FBF*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Babi/items/Super_cool__Balenciaga_black_FBF_02_3rd_Season


----------



## MichK

*07 Truffle First*

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index....id=316&zenid=b8e20b61a05277e1aa600e7c7ed56342


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Juane GGH Part Time*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Balenciaga...bags?hash=item2ea827c6b1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Jira

*2005 Black City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...bags?hash=item2ea8278104&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Valerka

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-s...ered-Brief-bag/cat430072/304606201/detail.fly


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Denim Boobie*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=d3d21175275700bd9e5496b949afac04


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Holiday Linen City*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=d3d21175275700bd9e5496b949afac04


----------



## Valerka

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...tinental-wallet/cat60024/303918701/detail.fly


----------



## anitos

AMETHYST CITY on Fashionphile - Like New!!

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...A Agneau Amethyst CITY Tote Bag Purse 2008 RH


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Ink Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-INK-...bags?hash=item25569b7944&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

Neiman's in tampa has these thick and chewy bals:
Gsh galet pt, gsh black work(super chewy), cgh raisin city.
And gsh raisin pt.
Plus rh pommier money wallet.
And one le lilac first left!


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

09 CHATAIGNE GSH WORK!  THICK AND CHEWY!
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-825-Balenciag...bags?hash=item4ceb4a0b2a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pilatesworks

2009 Chataigne City! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-CITY...3ca626cc2b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_755wt_1165


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Officer CGH Mid Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Balenciaga-...bags?hash=item33562ddf0c&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Ruby SGH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...bags?hash=item3ca6276d4d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Olive Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missyabc123/items/NWT_Balenciaga_2005_OLIVE_Work_Chevre


----------



## aki_sato

Fuchsia - I think this is 07 Sienna ^^


fuchsiafirefly said:


> 09 CHATAIGNE GSH WORK!  THICK AND CHEWY!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-825-Balenciag...bags?hash=item4ceb4a0b2a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

04 MINT EGGPLANT CITY!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_04_Eggplant_City__MINT__


----------



## ieweuyhs

*2009 BALENCIAGA Leather Motorcycle The CITY Bag NWT Pourpre*

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/2009-BALENCI...384&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262#ht_4040wt_1167


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Plomb GGH Work ! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GGH-NEW-BALENCI...14973783b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_7181wt_1165


----------



## ehc2010

LIKE NEW AMETHYST RH CITY at fashionphile.com $1395


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Amethyst GGH Day*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/thavasa/items/Balenciaga_Amethyst_GGH_Day_New_in_Box_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Lilac WE*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/evie08/items/Balenciaga_Lilac_2006_Weekender___Pristine_Condition_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Gazon GGH City*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....286.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1112&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

Not sure what I was doing (must be the sign A.G.E), but here is the correct link:
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...FA6.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1104&categoryId=28

Apology to RDC and everyone who has checked the incorrect link out!


=aki_sato;12631173]*04 Holiday Linen City*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=d3d21175275700bd9e5496b949afac04[/QUOTE]


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 True Red Twiggy*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dizz...A_2004_TRUE_RED_PEWTER_HARDWARE_TWIGGY____OBO


----------



## pilatesworks

2004 Black PHW Twiggy! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dizzywizzy/items/BALENCIAGA_2004_BLACK_PEWTER_HARDWARE_TWIGGY____OBO


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Grey PHW Flat Messenger!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Househound101/items/Balenciaga_04_Grey_Flat_Messenger_PH


----------



## romanticomedy

*07 French Blue GGH City!*

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Balenciaga-C...bags?hash=item2ea8334bd2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## mmmsc

Bronze 04/05 Holiday Metallic City:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea843090f


----------



## Valerka

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-a...ing-medium-tote/cat60024/304606401/detail.fly


----------



## Gamegurl

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...tle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Covered Giant City Tote

Balenciaga Giant Hardware


----------



## kobe939

07 violet GSH city

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...itle=BALENCIAGA Chevre Giant CIty Tote Violet


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black RH Work!

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...5&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Chevre Leather Work Tote


----------



## Aarponen

http://www.rodeodriveresale.com/inc/sdetail/55271

Bouton Dór or what ever the shocking yellow is called first for under 900 dollars.


----------



## Aarponen

Aarponen said:


> http://www.rodeodriveresale.com/inc/sdetail/55271
> 
> Bouton Dór or what ever the shocking yellow is called first for under 900 dollars.


 
It is city not first, sorry.


----------



## Raffaluv

Sorry if this is not the right place to post - I didnt see an area for shoe finds 

Black & White Clog Sandal - Size 6.5 only - $1295. sale $521.93 

http://www.barneys.com/Clog Sandal/151115329,default,pd.html


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

04 BLACK PH CITY.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2004...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0d249f38


----------



## Jira

*07 Vert Fonce Weekender
*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dizz...07_OLIVE_VERT_FONCE_WEEKENDER___ONE_DAY_SALE_


----------



## meganka

all these from the same seller

*Balenciaga 2007 FW LE Magenta SGH City !*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dizz..._2007_FW_LE_Magenta_SGH_City____ONE_DAY_SALE_

*Balenciaga 2006 PALE ROSE DAY RH!* 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dizzywizzy/items/Balenciaga_2006_PALE_ROSE_DAY_RH___ONE_DAY_SALE_

*Balenciaga 2008 FW AMETHYST DAY GGH!*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dizzywizzy/items/Balenciaga_2008_FW_AMETHYST_DAY_GGH___ONE_DAY_SALE_

*Balenciaga 2008 FW AMETHYST DAY RH! *
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dizz...METHYST_DAY_RH___ONE_DAY_SALE__unique_8054308


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

04 EGGPLANT CITY!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Eggp...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b709f6f5


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

05 S/S BLACK CITY!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-CITY...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca66fc1e6


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2005...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33567b9fe8

05 F/W BLACK CITY!


----------



## tresjoliebags

09 Raisin RH City!
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

NEW 05 S/S BLACK CITY!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-BALEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4149b87657


----------



## meganka

*06 Ink Box*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-BEA...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item19b7136669


----------



## meganka

from the same seller

*05 TURQUOISE CITY*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/AUTH__BALENCIAGA_05_TURQUOISE_CITY_BAG__THE_HOLY_GRAIL_

*05 MAGENTA CITY*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/AUTH__BALENCIAGA_2005_MAGENTA_CITY_BAG__THE_HOLY_GRAIL_


----------



## Gamegurl

Balenciaga Black Giant Covered Hardware
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...tle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Covered Giant City Tote


----------



## Gamegurl

Balenciaga Lilac city 2006 original 
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...Title=BALENCIAGA Leather The Purse Tote Lilac


----------



## lovelygarments

09 Lilac GCH - available online at Barney's

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Giant Covered City/00505001753578,default,pd.html


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

ANYONE LOOKING FOR LILAC?  BARNEYS HAS QUITE THE COLLECTION.
CHECK IT OUT.........


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 NM LE Gunmetal City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b7177717


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 True Red First*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....912.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1125&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

Heaps of new goodies including the gorgeous *04 Marigold City*
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1123&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

And plenty of Courier:
*06 Greige*
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=958&categoryId=28

*06 VIF*
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1126&categoryId=28


----------



## vlore

Ann's Fabulous Finds has further reductions on all Balenciaga.
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga


----------



## mariabdc

New 2009 Praline Make Up - 275 USD

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/newbaglover/items/Balenciaga_make_up_clutch_praline___NEW


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Gonza GGH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Gian...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a4430483


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Raisin GGH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-NWT-Ba...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0d3dd1cc


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Pumpkin PH City*

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00215.html#aBAL_2d00215


----------



## roey

Barneys in Dallas a beautiful RH Pourpre Day with thick leather, nice texture and saturated color.  I passed, due to not being a Day kinda gal.

If you are interested, email Adrienne Randall - arandall@barneys.com


----------



## nicole2730

*2002 CARAMEL FLAT BRASS HOBO*:
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-BALENCIAGA...WH_Handbags?hash=item2a01f05756#ht_500wt_1162


----------



## nicole2730

*2007 VERT FONCE RH BRIEF:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-VERT-FONCE...WH_Handbags?hash=item20adb24e8a#ht_750wt_1147


----------



## shopdoc

Corn flower purse

http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/new_arrivals/cornflower_the_purse


----------



## meganka

*06 chevre lilac first*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/delmilano/items/BALENCIAGA_06_Lilac_first_with_tags


----------



## mo.space

*05 Sky Blue Twiggy*

only at 455 now, an hour to go, good buy!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170393264379


----------



## T20

*find's on Ebay ,, 

Magenta Weekender 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-2008-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439a606023

Vert Gazon (Grass Green) GGH day

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Gian...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a4430483

apple green Rh city

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0c34901b*


----------



## T20

*2006 lilac weekender*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2006...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c513359c4


*lilac weekender (!) not sure what season !!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LILA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b705148a

*vert D'eau RH city *

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item518d62b3e8


----------



## T20

*Bouton D\'Or* * city GGH @ barnyes* 

http://www.barneys.com/Barneys/BARNEYS,default,sc.html?q=balenciaga&prefn1=colorCode&prefv1=Yellow


----------



## romanticomedy

*2005 RH Bordeaux Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...78799&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2856wt_1153


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Black City!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250516644733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## inblueblue

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63889&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

xxxxx


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Amethyst RH City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ramb...a_08_Amethyst_City_Regular_Hardware_So_Rare__


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Turquoise City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silverfern/items/Balenciaga_2005_Turquoise_City___Near_New_


----------



## silverfern

New listings at *www.realdealcollection.com*

including:

2003 season 3 fbf, 
2003 Lilac City
2004 Light Turquoise City
2005 Calcaire City
2005 Caramel Twiggy
2005 Sky Blue Twiggy


----------



## weekender2

Balenciaga George V. Paris has a black cherry weekender!
e-mail
Boutique10gv@fr.balenciaga.com


----------



## voofy

BALENCIAGA 09 LILAC FIRST
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LILA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0d6dac9e


----------



## ymichelle

*2003 MASTIC WE* ?!
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...Title=BALENCIAGA Chevre Weekender Travel Tote


----------



## mo.space

2005 Sky Blue Twiggy!!

for $520!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170399261297


----------



## TMitch6542

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/studiorj/items/Brand_New_Authentic_Balenciaga_09_Noix_Day


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Anthracite SGH Part Time*

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-Balenc...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23039273a9


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Magenta First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0d7df14f


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Violet SGH Brief*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca6d857f7


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Lilac WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LILA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0d788494


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Turquoise WE*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/rosyposie1/items/2004_Balenciaga_Turquoise_Weekender


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2003 Olive PH City*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....E2C.qscstrfrnt01?productId=1117&categoryId=28


----------



## romanticomedy

Bal Cannes has an *GGH Amethyst Day* if anyone is looking for one


----------



## luvette77

05 Black Day, 05 Black Work at www.hgbagsonline.com


----------



## bpurse

RDC-06 Rouille City! 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1139&categoryId=28


----------



## bpurse

Bagpassion-06 Black City! 
http://bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00235.html


----------



## anmldr1

i was being bad, internet shopping and happened to check out the bbags on barneys website...they have LILAC in many different styles!! just though i would give everyone a heads up!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Gazon GGH Day*

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00243.html


----------



## Bags4Me2

07 Black Part Time

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-PART...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3356e924dd


----------



## Bags4Me2

09 CHATAIGNE (CHESTNUT) City

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-CITY...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3356d66676


----------



## MichK

*07 Mogano RH City!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45eef84a64


----------



## MichK

*04 Eggplant First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-AUTH-BALENC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414a1906e2


----------



## bpurse

*08 Charbon Part Time GSH*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...BAF.qscstrfrnt01?productId=1146&categoryId=28


----------



## rosebullet

*2007 Magenta City RH*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kapr...d_Edition_2007_Balenciaga_Magenta_Chevre_City


----------



## LoveM&S

Bluefry has Club for $796.00

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-brown-lambskin-Club-medium-hobo/cat20434/305511101/detail.fly


----------



## shopdoc

Bluefly has RH pompons in 4 different colors for $1436:

http://www.bluefly.com/Designer-Han...alenciaga/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly


----------



## Jira

*06 Cognac Oval*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maximike77/items/BALENCIAGA_2006_BROWN_OVAL_CLUTCH_BAG_CHEVRE


----------



## nicole2730

*05 BLACK WORK:*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31&products_id=255


----------



## kiwishopper

I think this is already posted but just to clearify, you can buy *UP TO 4 *accessories. You can even just buy one item and get $20 off. If you buy 4 items, the total discount would be $110 (just enter the correct coupon code at check out)
Sign up at www.realdealcollection.com and subscribe to the newsletter.

Take up to $110 off all Balenciaga accessories and small leather goods at Real Deal Collection.




Purchase 1 small leather good or accessory, take $20 off. Enter coupon code 1SMALL20
Purchase 2 small leather goods or accessories, take $45 off. Enter coupon code 2SMALL45
Purchase 3 small leather goods or accessories, take $75 off. Enter coupon code 3SMALL75
Purchase 4 small leather goods or accessories, take $110 off. Enter coupon code 4SMALL110

Enter the correct coupon code at checkout.  Our shopping cart now supports most countries worldwide.  Layway orders are welcome.  Choose "Print and Call" as the payment method for layaway and mention "layaway" in the special instructions area.  Click here to view our layaway policy.

Only small leather goods and accessories are eligible,  Click here to browse all eligible items.

Coupons cannot be combined. This offer expires at Midnight, Mountain Standard Time on Monday, November 2nd, 2009.


----------



## nicole2730

*2004 ROSE CITY:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-ROSE-BALEN...WH_Handbags?hash=item20aded4d30#ht_786wt_1167


----------



## TMitch6542

http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-BLACK-HOBO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20adeed0a2


----------



## MichK

From the same seller:

1. *Officier GGH Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2009_Officier_GGH_Work__TPF__

2. Marine GGH Envelope

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2008_Marine_GGH_Envelope_Clutch__TPF__


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

plomb gsh part time http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-P...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef0ee252


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

blueberry MU http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-Blueberry-2006-makeup-clutch_W0QQitemZ160374347771QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item25570e57fb


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Hey, ladies
              My SA at NM just sent me this pic and I'd love to share with you all.





             I know some of you are still looking for that gorgeous 09 lilac city, I asked my sweet sweet SA look, there are still some left in NM. So if you are interested, she can get your hands on them. Give Cynthia a call, at 19-949-375-3305, she is super nice


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Mystery Green PH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea8dcf5a2


----------



## HandbagAngel

How pretty!  I bet it must be very pricey too.


----------



## Z&J

Club, Shoulder & Pom Pom on bluefly
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-Handbags/_/N-1z13zffZ7aec/list.fly


----------



## Wildisthewind

sky blue First
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-sky-blue-lambskin-First-small-bag/CART/305536401/detail.fly


----------



## Wildisthewind

brown First
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-brown-lambskin-First-small-bag/cat340068/305536201/detail.fly



storm  Classic Mini Money 
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-s...let/newarrivals-cat60002/305530001/detail.fly

anthracite First
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-anthracite-lambskin-First-small-bag/CART/305536101/detail.fly


----------



## tillie46

I saw a Croc Balenciaga in a camel color at the Barney's outlet.  It was $4,500, which I understand is quite a bit under retail.  I called the store, and it was gone!  The BBag in your picture is beautiful.........but a little pricey!


----------



## drew2007

Balenciaga BLACK SLIM 
Z280419083916
Seller shevlinsara 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NW-BALENCIAGA-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414a47a68c


xxxxx


----------



## Bunkie

08 Charbon SGH Work http://tr.im/E8ME
06 Rouille RH Day http://tr.im/E8ML
05 Magenta RH Day AND Matching Boobie http://tr.im/E8MZ
xxxxx
07 Glacier Blue GGH Weekender http://tr.im/E8Nh
xxxxx

xxxxx


----------



## cbarrus

Raisin Day:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bags4me/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_09_F_W_Raisin_RH_Day_BNWT


----------



## juicy couture jen

08 Amethyst SGH Envelope Clutch

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-AMET...286.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=3&ps=6


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Black PH WE*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nico...2004_JET_Black_WEEKENDER_with_PEWTER_HARDWARE


----------



## pilatesworks

2004 Eggplant City! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200401155306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Conni618

_*08 Black GSH Day!*_

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5492138a


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

LE LILAC 09 CITY

http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-Balenciaga-City-2009-LIMETED-EDITION-LILAC-NEU_W0QQitemZ110454914002QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item19b7a03bd2


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

08 marine ggh pt new!http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-BALENCIAGA-GGH-MARINE-PART-TIME-AGNEAU-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ300365018255QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item45ef26748f


----------



## vlore

*'07 GGH Truffle Day!*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2007_ggh_truffle_day

*'07 GGH Cafe Brief
*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1122&categoryId=28


----------



## kiwishopper

RDC has a lot of new stuff listed

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc;jsessionid=11D763432EDD78B169FC0DFE8905072A.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Poupre RH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-NEW-2...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5911941b


----------



## missty4

*2009 Galet GGH Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270478987930


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Balenciaga White Giant Midday

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-white-lambskin-Giant-Midday-large-tote/SEARCH/302276101/detail.fly


----------



## vlore

*07 GSH Ocean Day*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_sgh_ocean_day


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Turquoise Twiggy*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/RERE...RARE_Balenciaga_05_TURQUOISE_Blue_Twiggy__Yum


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*BALENCIAGA PARIS GEORGE V HAS THESE ENVELOPE CLUTCHES IN GGH *
Noix                              Galet                       
Officier    
Pourpre
Framboise                  Bubble gum          Bleu ciel         
Chataigne
Raisin                            Pommier               Anthracite 
Charbon

*SILVER GIANT:*
Noix                              Gris (Stardust)       Charbon 
Bubble gum
Chataigne                   Automne                 Ciel Raisin
Pommier                     Tempête                 Pourpre          
Anis
Thym


----------



## Ghost55

*Maldives GSH part Time
Start bid: $1200
BIN: $1550

*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320444917274&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*Black day 2008~*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5492138a


----------



## Ellie Mae

BRAND NEW !!  2005 ROUGE THEATRE CITY 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320447344008&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luvi...h_2005_BALENCIAGA_ROUGE_THEATRE_CITY__Chevre_


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2007 black rh day http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-BALENCIAGA-Day-Schwarz-black-2007-3_W0QQitemZ180428776340QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item2a0264a394


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*2007 sandstone ggh hobo *http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-BALENCIAGA-HOBO-Sandstone-Giant_W0QQitemZ180428778948QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item2a0264adc4

from the same seller 05bordeaux firsthttp://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-BALENCIAGA-First-Bordeaux-2005-3_W0QQitemZ180428778528QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item2a0264ac20


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Magenta Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120490728536


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Seafoam City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/04-Authentic-Ba...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d26d547c5


----------



## MichK

*2005 Black City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/esrr229/items/Balenciaga_2005_Black_City


----------



## Ghost55

*Sky Blue City 2005
BIN~ $889
Start bid~ $799*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-SKY-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25573addf7


----------



## vlore

*'07 GGH Aquamarine Work*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_ggh_aquamarine_work


----------



## rosebullet

*08 Magenta SGH Brief

http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...arena-city-giant-brief-new-i-24427-s-244.html*


----------



## yueyue

Balenciaga Framboise GSH Flat Clutch

http://www.miotesorovintage.com/Store/handbags/balenciaga-flat-giant-clutch.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

rosebullet said:


> *08 Magenta SGH Brief*
> 
> *http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...arena-city-giant-brief-new-i-24427-s-244.html*


 this is amethyst  08


----------



## Ghost55

*Turquoise Twiggy 2005 
BIN~ $1395*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-RARE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27acf07bd9


----------



## silverfern

*2007 PLOMB WORK RH* - LIKE NEW
S$1680

Prestige Collector
#01-75A United Square,
101 Thomson Road Singapore 307591
Tel : (+65) 6256 - 7383
Facsimile : (+65) 6256 - 7383


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

wowwww  A SANDSTONE GGH WORK

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2007-Sandstone-GGH-Work_W0QQitemZ220509359220QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335761cc74


----------



## T20

*Apple green 05

city

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/baca..._2005_APPLE_GREEN_CITY____RARE_HOLY_GRAIL____

Twiggy 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bagmad73/items/2005_Balenciaga_Apple_Green_Twiggy

----

PISTACHIO 04

FLAT CLUTCH

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy...IAGA_04_PISTACHIO_FLAT_CLUTCH_BAG_V_RARE__TPF

---

vert D'eau 07

Part-time 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CeeJay/items/Balenciaga____07_Vert_D_Eau_Part_Time__RH_

city 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sugarplush/items/Balenciaga_2007_Vert_D_eau_City_Regular_Hardware

----

Mystery Green 04

city 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/evie08/items/Balenciaga_Mystery_Green_City_PH_Bag_2004*


----------



## T20

*

sandstone 07

Work GGH

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/esrr2...GH_Work__Rare_

Work RH

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clarimond/items/Balenciaga_Classic_Sandstone__Argile__Work_NEW_Chevre

*


----------



## T20

*

Lilac 06 

city :

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/smoochie/items/BALENCIAGA_LILAC_CITY_BAG_2006


weekender :

(1) http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxi...6_LILAC_LAVENDER_PURPLE_WEEKENDER_HANDBAG_BAG

(2) http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/evie08/items/Balenciaga_Lilac_2006_Weekender___Pristine_Condition_

******

Lilac LE 09

Day 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clarimond/items/Balenciaga_2009_LE_Lilac_Day_NEW*


----------



## T20

*
MASTIC 

GGH part-time

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/AUTH__BALENCIAGA_2007_MASTIC_GGH_PART_TIME_BAG__TPF

****

08 argent 

make up  

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mega..._Balenciaga_08_Argent_Make_Up___FREE_SHIPPING

****

Eggplant 

City 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bluedahlia/items/Eggplant_Balenciaga_City_Bag

****



*


----------



## T20

*These two goegeose " love them " *


*09 automne 

CGH city 
*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ehem...ciaga_2009_Automne_CGH_City_GCH_Excellent_OBO


08 BOUTON D'OR YELLOW 

GSH Work 


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy...A_08_BOUTON_D_OR_YELLOW_SGH_WORK_BAG__BRAND_N


----------



## mmmsc

GGH Sandstone Day:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Gian...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2303d2a36f

GGH Vert Gazon Day:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Gian...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a4c246be


----------



## drew2007

Black Giant GGH HOBO slim brief bag 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NW-BALENCIAGA-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25573e9bb1


----------



## nicole2730

*06 BLACK MINI TOILETTE CASE:*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-0...WH_Handbags?hash=item20ae0ee754#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Jira

*06 Blueberry First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-MOTO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54ac3c3e


----------



## aki_sato

Note: this bag doesn't seem to come with the shoulder strap..


T20 said:


> *Eggplant *
> 
> *City *
> 
> *http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bluedahlia/items/Eggplant_Balenciaga_City_Bag*
> 
> ******


----------



## MichK

*08 Vert Thyme GSH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27acefe988


----------



## cbarrus

Raisin Day:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bags4me/items/Authentic_09_F_W_Raisin_Balenciaga_RH_Day_Bag


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*2005apple green city *http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-2005-APPLE-GREEN-CITY-Bag-RARE_W0QQitemZ180432252099QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0299acc3


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2008 BLACK GGH WORK xxxxx


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/delmilano/items/BALENCIAGA_2008_S_S_BLACK_GGH_WORK


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Stardust Metallic GGH City*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....D7C.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1166&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Raisin GGH Part Time*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....D7C.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1163&categoryId=28


----------



## shopdoc

Raisin Work for $1276 at bluefly

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-blueberry-lambskin-Work-satchel/SEARCH/305536501/detail.fly


----------



## beating<3baby

*2006 truffle mini-bowling bag*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-06...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2ea8fdb1e2


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*NWT BALENCIAGA 2007 LE Magenta GSH City *

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BALENCIAGA-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0dfe4ff5


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*NWT BALENCIAGA Striped Damask City RH 2006 *

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BALENCIAGA-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0dfe3f39


----------



## mmmsc

2006 weekender:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Ligh...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27acfc0c92


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

amethyst covered MU http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HANDBAG-08-AMETHYST-CRH-MAKE-UP-CLUTCH_W0QQitemZ250532061902QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a54dfe2ce


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

black 09 gsh part time http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/oogiewoogie/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_Black_SGH_Part_Time__MINT_


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Seafoam City relisted @$1295*
http://cgi.ebay.com/04-Authentic-Ba...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0294ba33


----------



## aki_sato

*04 TR Twiggy*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dizz..._Twiggy_with_Pewter_Hardware___unique_9062514


----------



## aki_sato

*06 White Oval*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/purp...RE_DISCONTINUED_Balenciaga_2006_Oval_Clutch__


----------



## chloe.chloe

*Officier Brief *
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...12E.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1147&categoryId=28


----------



## chloe.chloe

*Raison City GGH*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/starsnhevn/items/WTS__Balenciaga_RAISIN_GGH_City__BNWT_


----------



## mmmsc

2007 Mogano PT:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120493791180&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## drew2007

RED Metallic Twiggy holiday 2005 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-NWT-BALENC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2557567d73


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Ink Shopper*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-INK-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef581e92


----------



## Ellie Mae

*08 GSH Anthracite PT*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-GSH-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef58fa81


----------



## mmmsc

2009 Pommier Green City:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-POMM...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a02b70ac0


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

balenciaga sandstone rh work http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/odd/items/Balenciaga_Sandstone_RH_Work_2007


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2008 sapphire rh cityhttp://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-bag-purse-borsa-CITY-purple-leather-RARE_W0QQitemZ120494608710QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0e09d146


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Khaki WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea9397c95


----------



## aki_sato

*03 Spring/Summer Black Hobo Messenger*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...DC2.qscstrfrnt01?productId=1170&categoryId=28


----------



## zumbame

Balenciaga 2005 Fall/Winter Rouge Theatre Day
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1068&categoryId=28


----------



## austin0607

Check Bluefly!

Dark Blue Giant Covered City
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-d...nt-Covered-City-Bag/CART/305751901/detail.fly

Raspberry Pompon
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-r...-drawstring-bag/cat60024/305511501/detail.fly


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*2007 anthra ggh part time*http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-07-Balenciaga-PT-Anthra-GGH-Chevre-Handbag-tPFer_W0QQitemZ220512907914QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335797f28a


----------



## zumbame

Balenciaga 2009 Spring/Summer Officier Part-time
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00238.html
TDF


----------



## LVLux

My SA just contacted me and said that they are offering the Morning Arena Bags in city & part time at 40% in addition to the matlese bags & RTW items-I have tried to find pics and can not locate what stye these bags are but thought I would post just in case anyone is interested.


SA's Info. below:


Taylor Yun 
BALENCIAGA
8670 MELROSE AVENUE
WEST HOLLYWOOD, CA  90069
P: 310.854.0557
F: 310.854.1050


----------



## LVLux

Here is her email:

ATT: Taylor
losangeles.store@us.balenciaga.com


----------



## luvprada

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-w...dday-large-tote/cat60024/302276101/detail.fly

Giant Midday White


----------



## LVLux

Here are the pics of the bags-I kinda of like them!






They have these in the City size and the Work size in Black, Poupre, and Chaitagne!!!


----------



## HappyAngel

2005 Metallic mini classique orange bag....

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-BALENCIAGA-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efa504244


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2008 black ggh envelope clutch!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2008-Black-GGH-Envelope-MINT-TPFer_W0QQitemZ110459932848QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b7ecd0b0


----------



## TMitch6542

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...overed-Office-bag/SEARCH/305752401/detail.fly


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Black Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maximike77/items/BALENCIAGA_2005_BLACK_WORK_HANDBAG_BAG


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Apple Green City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/baca...5_APPLE_GREEN_CITY_bag__EXCELLENT_CONDITION__


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2003 Black PH WE*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....418.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1036&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Officer RH Part Time*

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00238.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Grey City*

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00228.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*2005 turquoise first*http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-2005-TURQUOISE-Classique-First-Bag_W0QQitemZ190351433098QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c51d45d8a


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2009 LILAC  GIANT COVERED CITY

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kapriolle/items/New_Balenciaga_Covered_Giant_H_City_Lilac_2009


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Turqey City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0dfa5417


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Khaki City* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOLY-GRAIL-AUTH...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414abebbf0


----------



## TMitch6542

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-s...overed-large-hobo/SEARCH/301961501/detail.fly


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Argent RH Work*

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_argent_work


----------



## beating<3baby

2006 truffle mini-bowling bag. Relisted at £350
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-06...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2ea941c8ef


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Amethyst RH WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-2008-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439a606023


----------



## WillWork~4Bags

*Red Shrug* 

This is a real resale store in the St. Louis area.  The shop guarantees authenticity.  Contact info is shown on the website.  

http://www.hollywhirl.com/p-1553-balenciaga-paris-red-leather-bag.aspx


----------



## MichK

*2007 Vert Fonce GSH Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bag_gage/items/Balenciaga_2007_Vert_Fonce_SGH_Work


----------



## Jira

*07 Tomato City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439b9ed959


----------



## mochiblure

*Black First*

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-black-lambskin-First-small-bag/SEARCH/211060600/detail.fly


----------



## Bagsluver

Not bags but shoes at Bonzanle. Brand New and wish they were in my size 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Hersheysfabfinds/items/Balenciaga_pumps_shoes


----------



## kiwishopper

2005 Black City, "A" tag!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/49651/items/9291069


----------



## rosebullet

*2009 Lilac RH City*

Please contact Rebecca Doyle at Barneys via: rdoyle@barneys.com


----------



## kiwishopper

I just got my *Ink Shopper*! It is just lovely!! Here is one from RDC!!

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc;jsessionid=C4FD814A7FFBC137EB513A77869120F0.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1181&categoryId=28


----------



## yslalice

2 silver holiday bowling bags available at NMLC at Austin, TX. For the 24th and 25th they are $717 with 20% off and an extra 25% off if you use your NM card. They will ship for $12. Marsha is super nice!


----------



## luvprada

2007 Grass Green First at Yoogi's
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-grass-green-chevre-leather-first-motorcycle-bag.aspx#


----------



## luvprada

Black mini shoulder bag bluefly
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z13zffZ1abc/list.fly


----------



## Wildisthewind

From BG SA
"These gator shopping tote will be on sale on Monday, Dec 1.
They were originally $995 and will be marked down 40% to $597.
I have a limited quantity and if you want them, please indicate color (black and pink) and your information."

peter@petertay.com
Bergdorf Goodman
754 Fifth Avenue
New York, NY 10019
Tel: 212-872-2519
BBM: 3073F39A


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Bouton D'or RH WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-LIMITED-08...QQptZUS_CSA_MWA_Backpacks?hash=item35a51e54b1


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

electric blue 08 gsh city new! http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-Electric-Blue-Giant-City-Bag_W0QQitemZ160381066763QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item255774de0b


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

blue officer rh city http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUWERTIGE-Motorcycle-Handtasche-von-Balenciaga-blau_W0QQitemZ270490773356QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item3efa81a76c


----------



## iluvmiumiu

cream ponyhair with swarowski crystal studs City

http://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/other-designers/authentic-balenciaga-pony-hair-swarovski-crystal-city-bag-rare-/prod_1189.html


----------



## spenry

08 AMETHYST GSH CITY

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/auth..._2008_GIANT_AMETHYST_DARK_MAGENTA_CITY_SHW_BA


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Magenta City*
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00240.html


----------



## aki_sato

Another 'A' tag *Black City*
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00239.html


----------



## aki_sato

*08 Ruby First*
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/Balenciaga.html


----------



## aki_sato

38 Khaki Jacket
http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Auth-Balenci...mQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Outerwear?hash=item5d271bc607


----------



## luvprada

Yoogi's Closet is having 10% off until midnight Monday

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=19


----------



## redskater

for anyone looking for chevre leather, there is an 06 work in truffle at the Barneys in Las Vegas!  leather was super soft!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

amethyst ggh weekender http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Amethyst-Pink-Weekender-Giant-Gold-Hardware_W0QQitemZ270492673568QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efa9ea620


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Rouge Theatre City!*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/oogi...a_05_ROUGE_THEATRE_City___Exlnt_to_Near_Mint_


----------



## camommyof3

Tempete Shoulder at Bluefly.  Use code HOLIDAY15 for another 15% off making it $404!
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-tempest-lambskin-mini-shoulder-bag/cat20428/305536701/detail.fly


----------



## Jira

*08 Electric Blue Courier*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/katt...ic_Balenciaga_Courier_Electric_Blue_08__Used_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Poupre GGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CeeJay/items/BALENCIAGA___2009_Poupre_GGH_Part_Time


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Fonce SGH Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bag_gage/items/Balenciaga_2007_Vert_Fonce_SGH_Work


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Black PH WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-S-S-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea992398f


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Aquamarine GGH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-A...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414b1199e6


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Black Work :

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/psaseattle/items/2005_Balenciaga_Black_Work___GORGEOUS


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Black City : 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/psas...aga_Black_City___Smooshy_Iconic_Black_Puddle_


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Teal First : 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/glamrus1/items/RARE_2005_Balenciaga_Teal_Small_City_Handbag


----------



## spenry

*08 Pale Magenta GSH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Pale...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efa9eb724


----------



## rosebullet

2009 Stardust Beige GGH City

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/09-Auth-Bale...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad53c4633


----------



## rosebullet

2006 Pale Rose RH Day Bag

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BALENCIAGA-0...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efaa6854b


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2002 Caramel Flat Brass Hobo*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/psaseattle/items/2002_Balenciaga_Flat_Brass_Hobo______


----------



## BagsR4Me

Oversized Shopper Tote (only 1 in stock)...

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-e...ized-shopper-tote/SEARCH/305839001/detail.fly


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Black GGH City : 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/psas..._Black_GGH_City___THE_smooshy_black_one_you_w


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Anis City*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....735.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1193&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Noix GGH Work*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....735.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1164&categoryId=28


----------



## MichK

1. Black/Noir Stardust GGH Pencil
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/YFan...9_Fall_Winter_Stardust_Noir_Giant_Gold_Pencil

2. Amethyst Day at ******
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index....id=371&zenid=b8e20b61a05277e1aa600e7c7ed56342

3. 2005 Turquoise Work
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxi...GA_2005_S_S_TURQUOISE_WORK_HANDBAG_BAG_CHEVRE


----------



## Jira

*07 Tomato Coin Purse $250*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/purplecatnap/items/Balenciaga_coin_purse_2007_tomato


----------



## Ghost55

*Brown Giant Covered hardware City~ BIN $1099*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0e83bff2
*
French Blue Day RH~ $845*
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-french-blue-chevre-leather-day-bag.aspx

*Balenciaga Copper Arena City Classic Day~ $999*

http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...a-city-classic-day-bag-new-i-24423-s-244.html

*Black Day RH~ $779*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0e690d96


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Pourpre GGH Part Time*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2009...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ad9950c3


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Teal Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b84ed0f3


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2003 Black WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-BLACK-BALE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0334d66c


----------



## Conni618

*2004 Anis City on Bonanzle!*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CeeJay/items/BALENCIAGA___RARE_2004_Anis_City___


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2006 ink first http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc;jsessionid=8A8DA0D3538617433602AF192B3FA6A3.qscstrfrnt01?productId=1124&categoryId=28


----------



## pukasonqo

*NMA*
raisin cuff. small
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/puncturedkat/items/NIB_Balenciaga_09_Raisin_cuff__TPFer_


----------



## Conni618

*2007 Plomb RH Work!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-07-P...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45efab1c50


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Caramel City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/conn...05_Caramel_City_Bag__Gorgeous__unique_9981244


----------



## Livia1

*2009 Officier RH Day*


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2009_Officier_Day_RARE___FABULOUS_


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

amethyst 2008 cityhttp://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balenciaga-08-RH-Amethyst-City-handbag-bag_W0QQitemZ280435799469QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414b46b5ad


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2005 rouge theatre dayhttp://cgi.ebay.com/2005-ROUGE-THEATRE-BALENCIAGA-DAY-BAG-CHEVRE-LEATHER_W0QQitemZ150396097916QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23044e557c


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

08 sapphire mini moneyhttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/08-Auth-Balenciaga-Sapphire-Purple-Money-Wallet-Purse_W0QQitemZ110466204208QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b84c8230


----------



## missty4

*NWT 08 EB SGH Weekender*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270498400882


----------



## ehemelay

Large Sunday patchwork on Bluefly:

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-p...Sunday-large-tote/SEARCH/305511601/detail.fly


AND... Black RH Pompon on Bluefly:

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...ge-drawstring-bag/SEARCH/305511201/detail.fly


----------



## MichK

*S/S 2005 Black WE*!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2557bccb81


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Turquoise Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b86839b5


----------



## Z&J

Was there today, They received Outremer in the day and pom pom. My goodness this is the most unique color ever! 

The Sorbet pink. In my opinion it's a cross between 08 Bubblegum and 08 pale magenta. They only had a classic hw city.

The sand/tan color. Nice, they had a buch of styles.PT, First, City, Day. Some with giant silver. 

Turquoise. WOW this is the perfect turquoise. They had fist, city, pt, classic work. City with giant silver hw. 

So far no accessories have come in.

Call Cookie in Handbags and let her know Nina referred you.


----------



## REREsaurus

2009 Black City! $995 BIN!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260521201614&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## saff

04 Marron City

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-marron-brown-city-tote-i-25224-s-262.html

05 Grey First

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-chevre-grey-city-tote-2005-i-25222-s-262.html


----------



## nicole2730

^^ correction:

05 Grey First - *this is TAUPE from s/s 05*

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-chevre-grey-city-tote-2005-i-25222-s-262.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

amethyst gsh flat clutchhttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-HANDBAG-CLUTCH-GSH-AMETHYST-TPFR_W0QQitemZ260521204428QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca8461acc


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*2007 Sandstone GGH Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2007...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439be1829f


----------



## MichK

*2005 Magenta First!*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silverfern/items/Balenciaga_2005_Magenta_First


----------



## MichK

2009 Bubblegum Pink Pencil!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-PINK...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414b590600


----------



## mariabdc

09 Officier GSH compagnon wallet

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Exce...BALENCIAGA__09_GSH_OFFICIER__COMPAGNON_WALLET


----------



## mariabdc

09 Praline Make Up  BNWT 149 pounds/ 240 usd

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-pr...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item4a9cfa4f97


----------



## zumbame

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...&referer=cjunction_2178999_10436858_123627375

Balenciaga
blue goatskin 'Giant City' hobo


----------



## aki_sato

*Khaki Leather Jacket*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...E6F.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1117&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*Poupre SGH Clutch
*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...s/balenciaga/2009_gsh_pomegranate_giant_pouch


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Black A-tag City ! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2005_Black_City_HOLY_GRAIL__A__tag_


----------



## Wildisthewind

Originally $2395, now $1439

peter@petertay.com

Bergdorf Goodman
754 Fifth Avenue
New York, NY 10019
Tel: 212-872-2519
BBM: 3073F39A


----------



## juicy couture jen

2006 Grenat First on Diabro.net (has a W on metal plate tag) $16xx.xx (not sure if this is a mistake)

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_237/products_id/20969

2007 GGH Black Hobo at Tampa, FL Neiman Marcus, ask for Winnie! 813 877 5700 x 2123


----------



## allbrandspls

My SA Winnie from NM Tampa, Fl has sent me pics of available BAL.
Give her a call on 813 877 5700 x 2123


----------



## Jira

*04 Pistachio Flat Clutch $495*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy...AUTH__BALENCIAGA_04_PISTACHIO_FLAT_CLUTCH_BAG


----------



## MichK

*2004 Lilac First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2004...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2ea9d820cd


----------



## juicy couture jen

Cyclade Covered City!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-TURQ...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a036467be


----------



## TMitch6542

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Balenciaga-Arena-Covered-Office-Bag/4488032/product.html

They say it is an Office but I think it is a Street.  I don't think the Office has the back pocket.

There is also a Giant Folder:
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Balenciaga-Baby-Blue-Work-Tote/4488031/product.html


----------



## rosebullet

*2010 Outremer Velo*

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-2010SS-A...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19b8912f33


----------



## rosebullet

*Pourpre First*

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-BALENCIA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53de424aba


----------



## juicy couture jen

Outremer GCH City

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-ROYA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a036c3189


----------



## aki_sato

*06 Ink City*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=6a0f8cb3fc066e7d9b49e0a9c6e68a8a


----------



## aki_sato

*07 Ocean Make up*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=6a0f8cb3fc066e7d9b49e0a9c6e68a8a


----------



## Rapunchel

French Blue GGH part time!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e599fcf1d


----------



## luvprada

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-p...nday-large-tote/cat60024/305511601/detail.fly 

Bluefly Patchwork Sunday Large Tote


----------



## Valerka

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Balenciaga-Baby-Blue-Work-Tote/4488031/product.html

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Balenciaga-Arena-Covered-Office-Bag/4488032/product.html


----------



## Jira

*NWT 07 Tomato RH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290382333532&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Magenta Purse*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceca5c941


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*2007 BLACK GGH WORK*http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007-BLACK-GOLD-GGH-WORK-BAG-RARE-MINT_W0QQitemZ250549917756QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a55f0583c


----------



## silverfern

*06 Black Shoulder*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2006_Black_Shoulder_MINT_


----------



## LoveM&S

Bergdorf Goodman, a department store in New York, still has NM special edition long strap SGH Shoulder. Black, Raisn and Pommier.


----------



## MichK

Chevre goodies from Erica:

1. *06 Emerald Courier* 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31&products_id=386

2. *07 Tomato GSH Envelope*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31&products_id=134


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Lilac first*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...2B0.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1211&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*02 Caramel  FBF*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...2B0.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1209&categoryId=28


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pale magenta gsh pthttp://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-08-Pale-Magenta-SGH-Silver-Part-Time-GSH_W0QQitemZ220529169259QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335890136b


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sorbet sunday http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Auth-Balenciaga-Sorbet-Pink-Large-Sunday-Tote-Bag_W0QQitemZ400092577058QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d27603d22


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Cyclade SGH Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-2010-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0ede5aa3


----------



## ehc2010

SA INFO:
Rene Swierad
Gucci Specialist
Luxury/Designer Handbags
Nordstrom Arden Fair
1651 Arden Way
Sacramento, CA 95815
916-646-2400 x1256
rene.swierad@nordstrom.com
www.nordstrom.com


----------



## Julide

For store items, please include: 
- the store name: Ann's Fabulous Closeouts
- location, phone number: Online
- items available: 
- prices:$510.00
http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/new_arrivals/cornflower_the_purse


----------



## Jira

Barneys SF had a Raisin RH Day with spectacular leather -- thick but really soft and the distressing was perfect.

Info:
Barneys San Francisco
77 O'Farrell Street, San Francisco 
415-268-3500


----------



## Tagullah

Marine Blue Twiggy...


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bagm...ue_Balenciaga_twiggy_in_new_condition___tpfer


----------



## roussel

Nordstrom Arden Fair has 2007 Black GGH Weekender as of 12/19 $1995.  Also a 2008 black GGH envelope clutch, and a black GGH money wallet (didn't check what year).
They also have some Ruby left, City RH and First.


----------



## Jira

*NWT 05 Bordeaux Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2005...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ef68e4e1


----------



## ieweuyhs

*2010 SGH Work Sang *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bonzbayer/items/AUTH_2010_BALENCIAGA_WORK_BAG_W__SGH


----------



## lmka123

I was just at TJ Maxx and there was a  Balenciaga Bag in the Runway section of the store.  I think it was the covered Giant pompon style.


----------



## angelalam5

*08 Evergreen GSH Mid-day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...55437&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Vixy

07 Black First
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200420880875


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

officer gsh city http://cgi.ebay.de/Balenciaga-GIANT-CITY-IT-TASCHE-100-ORIGINAL-NEU_W0QQitemZ320462364634QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item4a9d0b9fda


----------



## pilatesworks

03 Red PHW First: 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/SUPER_RARE__AUTH__BALENCIAGA_03_ROUGE_RED_FIRST_PH_BAG


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

vert gazon rh part time http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga-07-Vert-Gazon-Part-Time-Bag-w-RH-HTF_W0QQitemZ150399953881QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2304892bd9


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Galet CGH Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Lovelygarments/items/NWT__1925_Balenciaga_CGH_Galet_Pebble_Work


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Bronze Metallic City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Lovelygarments/items/05_Balenciaga_BRONZE__Metallic_City


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Caramel City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/conn...05_Caramel_City_Bag__Gorgeous__unique_9981244


----------



## viciel

Had a ton of stuff when I was there today.

Lots of RH, GSH in Black, Sapphire(there was a really cute pouchette, pencil, and metro in the case besides the cities/part time hanging on the racks), Sahara(not sure if that's the official name since it's been a while I check into Bbags--but that's the color it reminded me of), a few maldives in not-the-most-popular styles like Pompom, etc.  There was a RH lilac first that caught my eye, very pretty, soft and feminine.  Also a couple Pommier/Green bags.  3-5 pieces of Clyde(the new aquamarine color?)  Sorry I was in and out of there really quick for some last minute Christmas shopping before they closed, so no spy pics.  Leather wise, it's a mixed bag.


----------



## Conni618

_*07 Plomb RH Work!*_

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-07-P...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a56249bb5


----------



## ruoruo

Hello Girls, 

Just want to share this sale news with you.
Matches website has some Bbags on sale for 30% off including the little GSH Pouchette and wallets

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/content/sale/content

hope you find what you like.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Browns Fashion (UK website)
If you live outside of EU, you get 15% VAT refund. For comparison purposes, today's currency exchange rate is about USD 160 = 100 pounds.

1. Orange (Mandarin?) CGH Pom Pon - 705 pounds
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/011E35350011.htm

2. Black GSH Pochette - 225 pounds
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/011E35430009.htm

3. Orange (Mandarin?) RH City - 630 pounds
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/011E35340013.htm

4. Raspberry (Pourpre?) RH Money - 170 pounds
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/011E35430008.htm

5. Black GSH Money - 195 pounds
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/011E35430010.htm


----------



## marla523

For anyone that likes the flap bags, they were on sale for $400 today, marked down from $900+....  My friend bought one in Mandarine, very pretty bag!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Sandstone GGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Edelweisschic/items/BALENCIAGA__SANDSTONE_2007_PART_TIME_GGH_MINT


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Noix GGH Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/oogiewoogie/items/Balenciaga_f_w_09_NOIX_GGH_Work__EXLNT_


----------



## luvprada

Black Suede Sac Messenger Bag at Yoogi's

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-black-suede-sac-messenger-bag.aspx


----------



## mona13

2009 Praline Courier
http://shopatbellasboutique.blogspot.com/2009/12/2009-balenciaga-praline-courier-69900.html


----------



## Jira

*NWT 07 RH Tomato Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d600e7b


----------



## angelalam5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...286482&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_985


*NWT Evergreen SGH Mid Day 08*


----------



## sasa4

*- austin neiman marcus last call
- 2 silver bowlers
- $717 and i think there might be an extra 30% off or 20% off, didn't pay too much attention. 
*


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 A-tag Black WE : 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...WH_Handbags?hash=item2558085812#ht_595wt_1165


----------



## sunny07

Hi ladies!  For anyone in the chicago area, there's a Balenciaga pom-pom in a brown/taupe color (sorry, after 2007 I'm clueless about colors!).  I *think* it's GSH, but I can't quite recall.  Currently on clearance for under $800!  (I think the exact price was $779)   Leather is ok- but then again, I'm not a fan of post-2007 leather.  When I last checked it out a few weeks ago, it had dustbag and all paper tags and was selling for around $1200.  Anyways, it's at the TJ Maxx in Evanston at 3337 Golf Road. (847) 982-9890  Someone get it- what a steal!!  Though I have to admit, I'm less than thrilled to see my beloved balenciaga at TJ Maxx...but that's another thread...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*07 black ggh work mint *
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-07-Balenciaga-Black-GGH-Work-Handbag-ULTRARARE_W0QQitemZ170425929765QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae2d5025


----------



## TravelBug

02 Caramel FBF @ AFF

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2002_flat_brass_caramel_first


----------



## juneofdecember

I was going to order sth. from Matchesfashion, coz they currently have sales going on. and today I found they have more new 2010 Bbags avaliable now. 
1) giant messenger style shoulder bag, which seems a new style to me, looks like the messenger before, but with longer strap. there are 3 colors avaliable, that I guess they are Anthracite, Sorbet, and Cyclade. (Correct me if I am wrong) 
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...aga-bal-x-237203-d94in-bags/14580?colour=blue 

2) Medium paper bag, avaliable in 2 colors, and I have no idea what they are! Maybe someone can tell?? 
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ga-bal-x-236701-agz0o-bags/14705?colour=brown


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*LILAC 06 WEEKENDER*http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-LILAC-LAVENDER-PURPLE-WEEKENDER-HANDBAG-BAG_W0QQitemZ120512132049QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f1533d1


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

GALET RH CITY http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Galet-City-Bag_W0QQitemZ230418060141QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a5fc936d


----------



## serene

few bags and a lot of clothes
http://store.giglio.com


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

JUST LISTED ON REALDEALCOLLECTION 

MAGENTA 05 DAY http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1226&categoryId=28


----------



## pilatesworks

2002 Caramel Flat Brass Hobo : 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2002..._Handbags?hash=item1c0f153623#ht_17317wt_1165


----------



## pilatesworks

2006 Lilac WE : 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LILA...iewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f1


----------



## MichK

*2006 Sapin City!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...02360&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2002 Pebble Flat Brass First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a565cd113


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Eggplant Twiggy*

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-chevre-eggplantpurple-twiggy-tote-mint-i-25630-s-262.html


----------



## bethct

TJMaxx (Runway store), Mt. Kisco, NY

I'm in no way an expect but it looked like a huge City bag to me - I believe it's the Work style.

It was brown (I know this isn't the proper name - my apologies).

I did write down the numbers - hope this helps.

N 0637 S
110506

$1399 - ticket said retail price is $1895 - there was 1 on the sales floor.

I took a photo with my phone but I need to run out and can't do it right now but I wanted to get the info posted. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## nazaluke

2010 NWT Bal CGH in outremer!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-2010-BALENC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414be45024


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Black Work! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-BLAC...H_Handbags?hash=item45f03a9675#ht_3203wt_1165


----------



## sasa4

saw on 12/31 at san marcos barneys outlet
2 silver bowlers for 47x USD + another 25% off


----------



## ven8

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Balenciaga-Arena-Covered-Office-Bag/4488032/product.html


----------



## pukasonqo

NMA
2008 marine blue balenciaga twiggy:
http://www.mylittleboutique.co.uk/ourshop/prod_625226-2008-marine-blue-balenciaga-twiggy.html


----------



## kiwishopper

****** has some new 2010 bags listed, including the holiday collection, anthracite medium sunday tote and a beautiful sang twiggy!!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24


----------



## Susan Lee

*BNWT 2009 NM LE Lilac City!*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/evie08/items/Balenciaga_NM_LE_City_Lilac_09_BNWT__


----------



## ieweuyhs

^^*accio sacculus*, you can try this "PFFIFTY" not sure if it's still valid.

*2010 Cyclade RH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-TURQ...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f2c2345

*2010 Cyclade RH First *
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-TURQ...WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f2b8c01#ht_500wt_1007


----------



## TMitch6542

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-white-lambskin-Giant-Midday-large-tote/SEARCH/302276101/detail.fly


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

RUBY 08 MU http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2008-RUBY-MAKEUP-CLUTCH-CITY-BAG-NWT-RARE_W0QQitemZ250559161481QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a567d6489


----------



## Rapunchel

Apple green city!

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## kiwishopper

Ann's Fabulous FInds has a black mini twiggy

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2005_black_mini_twiggy


----------



## vlore

*09 Black RH City* (BIN $1125)
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-BLAC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f3ae1c2


----------



## ehemelay

*'07 Plomb RH City!!!*


http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31&products_id=442


----------



## Ghost55

*Vert D' Eau Part Time~
$1250 BIN
Starting bid $999*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170428421866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Zombie Girl

*Balenciaga MINT 2007 Chevre Violet RH DAY
$1095*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ghost55/items/Balenciaga_MINT_2007_Chevre_Violet_RH_DAY_❤


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*bouton d'or twiggy *http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Balenciaga-Bouton-Dor-Twiggy_W0QQitemZ220537085746QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335908df32


----------



## weekender2

vert fonce courier

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/stbartschic/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_Vert_Fonce_07_Courier


----------



## Z&J

I went to check this out today. It's a Weedender Clasic HW and I believe it's Charbon.






QUOTE=bethct;13657120]TJMaxx (Runway store), Mt. Kisco, NY

I'm in no way an expect but it looked like a huge City bag to me - I believe it's the Work style.

It was brown (I know this isn't the proper name - my apologies).

I did write down the numbers - hope this helps.

N 0637 S
110506

$1399 - ticket said retail price is $1895 - there was 1 on the sales floor.

I took a photo with my phone but I need to run out and can't do it right now but I wanted to get the info posted. Hope this is helpful.[/QUOTE]


----------



## beating<3baby

2006 truffle mini-bowling bag

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-06-truffle-brown-mini-bowling-bag_W0QQitemZ200423758401QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2eaa2fda41

Also listed on bonanzle http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/blivlien/items/Balenciaga_06_truffle_mini_bowling_bag


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

06 calcaire pony city http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-06-Balenciaga-Calgaire-Ponyskin-City-Handbag_W0QQitemZ170429751956QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae67a294


----------



## aki_sato

*06 Ink City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2006...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f4338db


----------



## aki_sato

04 TR Twiggy 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-04-T...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414bf9a935


----------



## aki_sato

*2010 Sang Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Auth-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d2787b959


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Black PH Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-04-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efbb905d2


----------



## luvprada

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00238.html
*
Officer Part time*


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nordies Arden Fair has some 08 goodies leftover, contact Rene at 916-646-2400 X1256 if you are interested! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have her email too, so if you want to contact her that way instead you can PM me for it.


----------



## aki_sato

$999 sale is on now on bagpassion for selected items:
http://www.bagpassion.com/


----------



## umimaddicted

New Ink City!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-06-I...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59f57736


----------



## umimaddicted

New Sapin green City!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-06-S...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59f57a0b


----------



## MichK

From the same seller: 

1. *09 Pourpre Pencil*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CeeJay/items/Balenciaga____09_Poupre_Pencil

2. *09 Pourpre GGH PT*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CeeJay/items/BALENCIAGA___2009_Poupre_GGH_Part_Time


----------



## MichK

*04 Anis City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eastvillage/items/Balenciaga_Fall_Winter_2004_Anis_City


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Apple Green City*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....073.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1234&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 S/S Black City*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....073.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1233&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Rouge Vif WE*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....073.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1230&categoryId=28


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Eggplant Weekender! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Esmerelda/items/HG___2004_Balenciaga_Eggplant_Weekender


----------



## kiwishopper

*Ruby Besace*

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31&products_id=242&zenid=9f083aa7cfef9d929630a03735281be5


*05 Teal First*

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31&products_id=245&zenid=78411681019e69aa61d9b59f29e34b95


----------



## cinderellashoes

*Brand New '05 MAGENTA City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-M...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e59f79211


----------



## Jira

*07 RH Tomato Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Jira

*05 Indigo Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ca55661


----------



## NYCavalier

Balenciaga chestnut lambskin 'Classic Mini Money' medium wallet
Bluefly: $316.00  **only one left**

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...ney-medium-wallet/SEARCH/305596401/detail.fly


----------



## aki_sato

New arrivals on RDC:
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## luvprada

Bluefly Large Sunday
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-Handbags-Accessories/_/N-1z13zffZ1abc/list.fly


----------



## ccaccat

Some bbags (RH pourpre street, CGH city, RH black first, RH black work, RH PT, RH metro, CGH clubs, ...) on SALE at raffaello: 
http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/list_products.php?start=0&rangeid=736&routep=1&lim=12 Accdg to the site, they are from 2009 F/W.


----------



## NYCavalier

Outremer, Sorbet... Velo.... YAY!


----------



## ccaccat

Just want to give everyone a shout out that raffaello is on sale:
http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/list_products.php?start=0&rangeid=736&routep=1&lim=12

Saw a GCH city, GCH clubs, RH works, RH metros, RH PTs, etc. Think they are from 2009 F/W. This was already posted in the finds/deals thread but thought maybe posting this here as well would be more visible, in case anyone wanted to take advantage of the sale coz don't know how long it is for... So tempted to buy but holding off spending any more money after buying an RH PT and SGH envelope recently... 

In case this is the wrong place to post this... sorry mods!


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Pourpre RH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-09-P...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae8d0299


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2005 black city new with tags http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-Balenciaga-Black-City-2005-Chevre-Z-tag_W0QQitemZ320475359610QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9dd1e97a


----------



## aki_sato

*05 AG boobie*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2005...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25583d11d7


----------



## aki_sato

*Black Boobie*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Balenciaga-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ae786e99


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*noix ggh part time *http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-AUTHENTIC-NOIX-WALNUT-GGH-PART-TIME-EUC_W0QQitemZ140374819653QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20aefdc345


----------



## LoveM&S

09 Lilac First at Balenciaga New York.


----------



## vlore

*08 Turquoise PT $1295*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_turquoise_part_time


----------



## asiazoe86

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170430773641&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## mmmsc

Sandstone/Argyle Day bag w/GGH:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150406446317&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Gazon GGH Hobo*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....366.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1240&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Rouge Theatre Shrug*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....366.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1244&categoryId=28


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sandstone ggh brief http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-HANDBAG-07-GGH-SANDSTONE-TPRF_W0QQitemZ250565470498QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a56dda922


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

raisin rh cityhttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTH-Balenciaga-Raisin-City-Bag-2009-BNWT_W0QQitemZ250565044593QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3a56d72971


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

saddle gsh pt http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-HANDBAG-08-SADDLE-GSH-PT-TPFR_W0QQitemZ250565457538QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a56dd7682


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

marine 07 rh city http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_MARINE_CITY_bag_navy_chevre


----------



## MichK

From the same seller:

1. *2003 Lilac PH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silv...2003_Lilac_Pewter_Hardware_City_VG_Condition_

2. *2003 Emerald PH First*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silv..._Emerald_Pewter_Hardware_First_Classique_EUC_


----------



## vivi1205

Sang Day~ BNWT!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jennifer32/items/Balenciaga_2010_Sang_Day_Brand_New_with_tags__


----------



## NYCavalier

Balenciaga navy quilted stud lambskin top handle bag

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-n...gner-cat60024-4294963995/305154101/detail.fly


----------



## vlore

*07 GGH Cafe Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f07d4117

*Navy Motorcyle Jacket size 40*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-09-N..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets?hash=item45f07d3de4


----------



## vlore

*10 Castagna Velo *
http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-CASTAGNA-V...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20af0cc1a9
*
03/04 Olive City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-2004-OLIVE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20af0cb3ca

*07/08 Anthracite Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-2008-ANTHR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20af0c4803


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

electric blue gsh cityhttp://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Balenciaga-Electric-blue-GSH-city_W0QQitemZ130360379771QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a15897b


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pale magenta gsh city http://cgi.ebay.com/08-Balenciaga-Pale-Magenta-GSH-CITY-Handbag-from-TPFer_W0QQitemZ170434600641QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aeb19ec1


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

galet gsh city!http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-09-Balenciaga-City-Handbag-w-silver-GALET_W0QQitemZ120520391775QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f933c5f


----------



## wonderwoman9

http://bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00241.html

07 day


----------



## irishjj

07 Tomato City RH 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/tomato-city-07-chevre-p-267.html


----------



## irishjj

03 Emerald First!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2003...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa9952c3


----------



## irishjj

07 Mogano GGH Hobo New!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2003...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eaa9952c3


----------



## irishjj

06 Ink Box
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...BCA.qscstrfrnt01?productId=1256&categoryId=28


----------



## luvprada

2006 Cornflower Blue First
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1248&categoryId=28

Balenciaga 2007 Pre-Fall Tomato The Step/The Day-off
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00040.html


----------



## Susan Lee

2009 BNWT Galet RH Work
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/evie08/items/Balenciaga_09_Galet_Work_RH__BNWT__


----------



## vlore

*Brown (think it's Charbon) GGH Envelope*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/brown_ggh_envelope


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2005 rouge theatre day http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-100-AUTH-LEATHER-ROUGE-THEATRE-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ230427343011QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a68a38a3


----------



## vlore

*05 Apple Green City *
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1234&categoryId=28

*05 Chocolate Brown Work*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1254&categoryId=28


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga Sky Blue Chevre Leather First Classique Motorcycle Bag

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-sky-blue-chevre-leather-first-classique-motorcycle-bag.aspx


----------



## ehc2010

$867 Pommier Day from Diabro.net
http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_237/products_id/19876


----------



## Susan Lee

*2006 Holiday LE Natural Goat Hide City/Pewter HW BNWT*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/evie...006_Holiday_LE_Natural_Goat_Hide_City_PH_BNWT_


----------



## vlore

*08 Bubblegum Twiggy*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_bubblegum_twiggy


----------



## NYCavalier

Bal ballet flats $436 @ Bluefly

Kelly Green, Black & Dark Brown: http://www.bluefly.com:80/Balenciag...gner-cat20022-4294963995/304826101/detail.fly


----------



## vlore

*'10 Sahara Velo*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-VELO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a2184c4


----------



## luvprada

2010 Anthra Weekender
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html


----------



## Susan Lee

2007 Vert Gazon First

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/33435


----------



## TMitch6542

Barneys.com has Black RH Velo along with Black and Sahara CGH Velos.


----------



## luvprada

BALENCIAGA HANDBAG-07-GGH SANDSTONE

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5718f6c6


----------



## vlore

*09 Sky Blue First*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2009_sky_blue_first


----------



## cbarrus

2010  Outremer Velo!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120522589996&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

galet rh city http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2009-CITY-RH-Galet_W0QQitemZ330398700705QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ced4c14a1


----------



## LoveM&S

Sorbet RH Day at Bal New York.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

limited edition NEIMAN MARCUS GIANT CITY http://cgi.ebay.it/BALENCIAGA-CITY-GIANT-NEIMAN-MARCUS-edizione-limitata_W0QQitemZ300389272278QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDonna_Borse?hash=item45f0988ad6


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

SAHARA 2008 GGH CITY http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2008-Spring-Sahara-Beige-Gold-Giant-CITY-BAG_W0QQitemZ260543639582QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca99c701e


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 S/S Black City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-BLAC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33599d3bf1


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

violet 07 step http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-auth-Balenciaga-Step-in-CHEVRE-Sapphire-2007_W0QQitemZ160397841194QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item255874d32a


----------



## lilgecko

Hi ladies,

I didn't think this had been posted yet & I wasn't sure if it was common knowledge, but the pre s/s colors (sorbet, sang, outremer, etc) are available for purchase now on balenciaga.com  Enjoy!


----------



## REREsaurus

2009 NOIX GGH WORK! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-2009-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20af2e1085


----------



## MichK

*Stardust GGH Pencil*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/stardust-anthracite-ggh-pencil-p-396.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

lilac 09 first http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-2009-BALENCIAGA-LILAC-LE-FIRST-BAG-1195_W0QQitemZ130362163704QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a30c1f8


----------



## wonderwoman9

09 lilac day at fashionphile

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...5892&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Day Hobo Lilac


----------



## BagsR4Me

A few new bags on RDC:

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Magenta Boobie*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2005...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item255881ea04


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ruby 08 rh workhttp://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balenciaga-Work-Bag-Ruby-EXCELLENT-COND_W0QQitemZ170438485221QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aeece4e5


----------



## irishjj

******-Lots of Sunday Totes in!
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index....result&search_in_description=1&keyword=sunday


----------



## LuckyLisa

2006 Fall/Winter Rouge Vif Box

Real Deal Collection

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1271&categoryId=21


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

04 eggplant city http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-Balenciaga-Eggplant-City_W0QQitemZ150409660264QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23051d4768


----------



## Conni618

*04 Khaki City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-OLIVE-BALE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20af3a37da


----------



## shopdoc

08 Black cherry (FYI: description says chèvre but 08 black cherry should actually be Lamb skin) 

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_bordeaux_city


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

BALENCIAGA CANNES HAS SOME 08 BAGS LEFT

-amethyst ggh rtt
-sapphire weekender ggh
- sapphire ggh/gsh midday
-sapphire covered first
-sapphire  ggh pom pom

 YOU CAN CONTACT JORGE boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com


----------



## pukasonqo

amethyst day!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bagmadbags/items/2008_GSH_amethyst_balenciaga_day__TPFer


----------



## vlore

*05 Apple Green Weekender*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lulublue717/items/Auth__Balenciaga_05_S_S_Apple_Green_Weekender

*07 GSH Jaune PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/authlondon/items/AUTH_BALENCIAGA_2007_GIANT_JAUNE_PART_TIME_BAG

*09 Mandarin RH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lulublue717/items/Auth_Balenciaga_09_S_S_Mandarin_Work__New_


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Lilac MU : 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/love...iaga_Make_up_pouch_bag_lilac_2004_chevre_leat


----------



## Jira

*New 07 Jaune Shoulder*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e333b25


----------



## Conni618

*04 Pistachio City*

http://luxury.malleries.com/authent...tml?mall2SID=664d15441cef7f41cae3f7f2ae746dc5


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Lilac First*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silv...GA_2004_F_W_LILAC_FIRST_CLASSIQUE_HANDBAG_EUC


----------



## aki_sato

_03 Black PH First w/ long strap_
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silv...ga_2003_Black_Pewter_HW_First_Long_Strap_EUC_


----------



## mmmsc

2005 Choc City:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300392844421&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Rouge Theatre Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23052bed0c


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Magenta MU*
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-BALENCIAGA-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b9866246


----------



## cbrooke

Lilac clutch: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160399119499&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MrsShoeGal

PLOMB 2007 CITY RH
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/FiveClosets/items/Balenciaga_2007_PLOMB_Chevre_City_RH_handbag___HG_


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2008 mint argent gsh work !http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230432521985&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## vlore

*05 Bubblegum RH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca9e85575

*08 Electric Blue GGH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a57386e92

*08 Charbon RH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2008...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ced6bda5e

*08 Vert Thyme GGH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2008...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439d1e2cf6

*07 Tomato RH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BALENCIAGA-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e51af33

*07 Mogano Flat Messenger*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mint-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cebe6f7d9


----------



## weekender2

vert fonce day!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chan..._BALENCIAGA__FW_07_VERT_FONCE_DAY_BAG_____TPF


----------



## weekender2

2005 taupe city!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chantry5/items/GORGEOUS_RARE_BALENCIAGA_05_TAUPE_CITY_TPF


----------



## BagsR4Me

A couple of new bags added on RDC!

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## Livia1

*03 Lilac First * 

http://bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00247.html


----------



## irishjj

06 Sapin City-Mint 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/06-sapin-chevre-city-p-514.html?zenid=56df4e4186515d2a3b7f6082a83c88f0


----------



## irishjj

Outremer Twiggy! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-2010-JUST-O...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af2d964b


----------



## SKelly

xxx
you may NOT post your own items anywhere, at any time on tPF.


----------



## cbrooke

tempeste giant covered clutch: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220552155565&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1123


----------



## nazaluke

Just read *Jessdressed's *post and called Nordie's (Sacramento) to check on stock of days. In GSH, they have Tempete, Black and White. In RH, they have Vermilion, Bordeaux, Framboise, Bouton D'Or, Granny, Bleuet, Black. Also 2010 Sahara and Outremer. Sales tax applies if there's a Nordie's in your state, but they will ship free. Talk to Betsy in the Designer Handbag section. Phone 916-646-2400.


----------



## nazaluke

^^^Sorry that should be Leslie.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Nordstroms at Sacremento California has PT's with Feet in 
Electric Blue, Electric Yellow and Vermillion with SGH.


----------



## dizzywizzy

SA is Leslie (very sweet!!!)
(916) 646-2400 ext. 1255
Leslie.holsopple@nordstrom.com

2008 Ruby RH First
2008 Ruby SGH Mid-day

2008 Marine SGH Mid-day

2008 Magenta SGH Envelope Clutch
2008 Magenta Giant Slim Folder


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2003 Chocolate City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item519050ce4d


----------



## MichK

*2005 Grey Work*!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2005_Grey__Gris__Work


----------



## penjaxn

Talked to Leslie at Sacramento Nordstrom yesterday per jessdressed's post and I nabbed an *08 Black Cherry SGH City * but she also let me know she has a Black Cherry SGH Work as well if anyone is interested.  She said they list it as *Crimson*, you can let her know it is the Work she was talking to Ursula about on Sunday to jog her memory. Leslie is an absolute joy and a sweetie as others have said!  Her contact info is above in dizzywizzy's post 1283.


----------



## purses & pugs

08 Sapphire RH Work

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_WORK___2008_Sapphire


----------



## MichK

09 Officier RH WE

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...Title=BALENCIAGA Agneau Weekender Travel Tote


----------



## vlore

*06 Rust RH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2006-RUST-ORANG...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20af61b87c

*03 Caramel Flat Hobo w/ pewter hardware*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-CARAMEL-FL...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20af61e89b

*08 Chataigne CGH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mods..._2008_Chataigne_Chestnut_Brown_Covered_Work__

*07 Vert D'eau RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sugarplush/items/Balenciaga_2007_Vert_D_eau_City_Regular_Hardware

*09 Noix RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Rainbow0642/items/Balenciaga_City_Bag_Noix_2009_NWT_PF


----------



## anitos

Yoogiscloset has Origan City like new:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-grenat-chevre-motorcycle-city-bag-2.aspx


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*2006 Black Purse Style*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260549330483&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## TMitch6542

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-grey-lambskin-Giant-Envelope-clutch/SEARCH/305842001/detail.fly


----------



## pilatesworks

03 Lilac City : 

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1283&categoryId=28


----------



## pilatesworks

09 Bubblegum Pencil : 

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1286&categoryId=28


----------



## pilatesworks

08 Charbon RH Besace : 

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1286&categoryId=28


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Magenta WE : 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scoobiesmomma/items/_MINT__BALENCIAGA_2005_MAGENTA_WORK


----------



## pilatesworks

07 Vert Fonce WE : 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/woo25/items/AUTHENTIC_BN_BALENCIAGA_VERT_FONCE_WEEKENDER_ F


----------



## TMitch6542

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...ge-drawstring-bag/SEARCH/305511201/detail.fly


----------



## Livia1

Bal London has a *Raisin* GSH Pencil


Bal Cannes has the RH Pencil in *Anthra* and *Tempete*


Printemps has a GSH Pencil in *Pourpre*


----------



## luvprada

Lilac City
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=21


----------



## luvprada

Black Bracelet
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...98D05B33B7A228D83.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1288


----------



## Jira

*06 Ink Shrug*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330402809370&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sillykitty

Nieman's at the Oakbrook Mall, Chicago, IL has 08 Ruby & 09 Mandarin Works.  They also have 09 Raisin CGH PT (maybe city, not 100%) w gorgeous distressed leather and 09 Poupre GSH PT!  

They don't technically stock them, I asked if they carried them and the SA brought out an armfull from the back!  She said these were leftovers from when a customer orders one, but doesn't purchase it for whatever reason.

There were also '10 colors available as well.....


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Pistachio City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1284&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*03 Lilac First*
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00247.html


----------



## irishjj

08 Bubblegum MU 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1295&categoryId=28


----------



## irishjj

06 Ink Box 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1256&categoryId=28


----------



## irishjj

05 Rouge Theatre City 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1291&categoryId=28


----------



## Jira

*F/W 2005 Black Weekender*

http://cgi.ebay.com/05-Auth-Balenci...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5d27fede5e


----------



## voofy

2010 moutard city( only one left) at Saks Bocca Raton, Pls ask for Noha 561-393-9100


----------



## vlore

*07 Cafe GGH Day*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1293&categoryId=28


----------



## ladyisobel

Vert Fonce weekender

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/woo25/items/VALENTINE_S_SALE__BALENCIAGA_VERT_FONCE_WEEKENDER_


----------



## juicy couture jen

From Nordstrom Arden Fair:

We have received more of the Balenciaga Spring collection! Also available is the Velo in black! Please let me know if there is anything you are interested in as this collection is selling fast. I look forward to speaking with you soon.

Thank You,

Rene Swierad

Gucci Specialist

Luxury/Designer Handbags

Nordstrom Arden Fair

1651 Arden Way

Sacramento, CA 95815

916-646-2400 x1256


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Giant City Floral Leather  $1,349
http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...111488549&t=Cat-Refine.dept-11.cat-316.prod.1

Part Time Pink Leather Tote $1,349
http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...111488552&t=Cat-Refine.dept-11.cat-316.prod.2


----------



## tillie46

This afternoon, there was ONE Mutarde City at NM at the Galleria in FT. Laud.  Here's the phone # 1-954-566-6666    Good luck


----------



## cbarrus

I think this is probably Pommier.  I was surprised to see them selling it on their website:

http://www.bobellisshoes.com/balenc...ardwarezippertopdbhandleandshoulderstrap.aspx


----------



## ejsc55

BALENCIAGA CANARD Biker Anthracite Jacket 40 Leather: 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_CANARD_Biker_Anthracite_Jacket_40_Leather


----------



## vlore

*07 Mogano RH City*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_mogano_city


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Black City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335a3482dd


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Chocolate City*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....B32.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1292&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Cafe GGH Day*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....B32.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1293&categoryId=28


----------



## mmmsc

07 chevre Anthracite coin 

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=724&categoryId=28


----------



## jav821

2007 Mogano City

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_mogano_city


----------



## CeeJay

2005 Black Work!!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/slinks/items/Balenciaga_S_S_2005_Black_Work


----------



## mmmsc

2006 Gris Fonce shrug

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330404886998&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## vlore

*Electric Blue GSH Brief*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-ELEC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a830e0a

*Raisin RH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-RAIS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c103f976c

*Pommier Pochette*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-GREE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a8304a9


----------



## camommyof3

Las Vegas Balenciaga
(702) 732-1660
*Sahara Velo*
$1395

Las Vegas Barneys
(702) 629-4200  Ceasars Forum Shops
*Cyclade Velo*
$1395
Condition: the handles have a little color rubbed off. It's showing some white.  NOTE:  The SA called it "Town"

Las Vegas Neiman Marcus
(702) 731-3636  Fashion Show Mall
*Cyclade Velo*
$1395
Condition: some fingernail scratches on the back


----------



## NYCavalier

New Auth BALENCIAGA 08 Turquoise Blue Day

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Auth-BALENC...ps=63&clkid=7890492767953448619#ht_5057wt_941


----------



## tillie46

Balenciaga Moutarde, City with RH at NM five minutes ago..........#1-954-566-6666  Ask for EX.2241.........ask for Rosario.  If you charge it, they will send it to you.  Good luck!


----------



## SkyBlueDay

GGH lovers, I'm not sure whether this is the correct place to post this: if not, my apologies, and please feel free to re-direct!

I've just heard this morning that re-orders of some GGH items have arrived at Cultstatus in Perth, Western Australia.

As I'm more of a RH person, I did not ask what items specifically in GGH have arrived. However, I recalled some TPF'ers wondering whether any GGH would once again be available, so this may be an option. 

Also, Muggles - I'm not sure if you are still after a Bal wallet, but I think when I was last in Cultstatus a few weeks ago, there were some in there - a black with RH wallet and a few of the coin purses as well with GH.


----------



## LuckyLisa

Real Deal Collection- new mark-downs and new bags, including 2004 True Red First: 

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1298&categoryId=28


----------



## jav821

2008 Black Cherry Day

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_black_cherry_day


----------



## missty4

*Tempete RH Pencil* - $295 like new @ fashionphile
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Pencil Trousse Bag


----------



## irishjj

Several new "oldies" coin purses!

http://bagpassion.com/acatalog/balenciaga_accessories.html


----------



## purses & pugs

*2009 Tempete (Storm) RH City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1304&categoryId=28

*2005 Spring/Summer Black RH City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1233&categoryId=28

*2009 Fall/Winter Anthracite Grey RH City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1305&categoryId=28

*2005 Fall/Winter Olive Green RH Weekender*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1302&categoryId=28


----------



## weekender2

vert fonce day rh

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## NYCavalier

2006 Balenciaga Origan Chevre Motorcycle City Bag $1050


http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-grenat-chevre-motorcycle-city-bag-2.aspx


----------



## MichK

From the same seller:

*05 Teal Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-S-S-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab331cc2

*05 Caramel Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-C...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c532a9904


----------



## MichK

*09 Pourpre MU*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-POUPRE-RED...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20af941f7a


----------



## purses & pugs

*2010 Cyclade RH Pencil*

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/cyclade-pencil-p-487.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Framboise SGH Mid Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-1825-Balenc...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20af842f63


----------



## LuckyLisa

SORBET PENCIL 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sorbet-pencil-p-553.html


----------



## miumiufiend

*GSH BLACK CITY 09  *

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-silver-giant-city-p-314.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

rouge theatre 05 day http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Day-Handbag-2005-Rouge-Theatre-Holy-Grail_W0QQitemZ300398947591QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f12c2d07


----------



## Jira

*NWT 07 Jaune MU*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pixi...CIAGA_Make_Up_Pouch_Clutch_JAUNE_Chevre__NEW_


----------



## Jira

*NWT 07 RH Jaune Day*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pixieton/items/Auth_BALENCIAGA_Day_JAUNE_YELLOW___NEW__


----------



## NYCavalier

2010 Sang City RH

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sang-city-p-514.html


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Mint 09 Amethyst Day

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/amethyst-covered-reg-hw-day-p-371.html


----------



## cbarrus

2010 Black City:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Harp...ntic_2010_Balenciaga_City_Handbag___Black_B_O


----------



## NYCavalier

2005 Balenciaga Sky Blue Chevre Leather First

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-sky-blue-chevre-leather-first-classique-motorcycle-bag.aspx


----------



## NYCavalier

2005 Balenciaga Chocolate Chevre Leather First

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-chocolate-chevre-leather-first-classique-motorcycle-bag.aspx


----------



## hannahsophia

olive rh city, canard rh city, canard rh first were at balny last night.


----------



## Jira

*NWT 08 Electric Blue RH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-08-E...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27af8ff7d7


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Olive WE*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....087.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1302&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 True Red First*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....087.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1298&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2003 Lilac City*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....087.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1283&categoryId=28


----------



## deeth

For those of you who might still be looking for some F/W 09 colours:

Bal Cannes has still the following bags..

ggh pompom :charbon,anthracite ( 1265 euros) 
ggh part time :charbon,pommier,navy blu,framboise( 1275 euros) 
ggh city : raisin,anthracite , pommier, black ( 1245 euros) 
regular city: pommier,tempete (995 euros) 
regular part time :charbon (1125  euros) 

did not ask about sgh.

email boutique.cannes[a]fr.balenciaga.com


----------



## luvprada

AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA BLACK GOLD GIANT PART TIME BAG

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414d3a0f92

xxxxx


----------



## Livia1

*09 black GGH PT*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-BAL...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414d3a0f92


----------



## vlore

*05 Caramel Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-C...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c532a9904


----------



## cbarrus

2010 Medium Sunday in *Outremer!*:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/HarpersHandbags/items/2010_Auth_Balenciaga_Outremer_Med_Sunday_Bag


----------



## LuckyLisa

MORE new bags at Real Deal Collection!! 

Seafoam Ring Handle Hobo: 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1313&categoryId=28

Anthracite Day: 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1312&categoryId=28

Anthracite GSH City: 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1259&categoryId=28

Bubblegum Flat Clutch: 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1311&categoryId=28

There are several more new one's too. Too many to cut and paste right now.  
*
*


----------



## LuckyLisa

Tomate City at ******: 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/tomate-city-p-448.html


----------



## MichK

*06 Lilac Work!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-06-L...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f13e66d1


----------



## vlore

*Balenciaga Moto Jacket / Black / size 42*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2010...mQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Outerwear?hash=item4a9ebbd74d


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Anyone looking for one...just saw one in NM west palm beach


----------



## outtacontrol

Angeau Pencil! $295 @ fashionphile

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Pencil Trousse Bag


----------



## hedy devine

Marigold RH City
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-marigold-chevre-motorcycle-city-bag.aspx


----------



## MichK

^^ That's an 07 Jaune, rather than Marigold.


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 Amethyst SGH Mid Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1825-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305944b62


----------



## NYCavalier

09 Black City $945

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-black-chevre-motorcycle-city-bag-2.aspx


----------



## hedy devine

09 Lilac City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/lilac-city-p-563.html


----------



## FiveClosets

My SA at Neiman Marcus is holding a 2010 Outremer Day bag under my name until the end of day today.  PM me for her contact info.  You can charge-send the bag. (Mods, this is not my bag, nor do I receive any commission from its sale.)


----------



## LuckyLisa

05 Turquoise First

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1315&categoryId=33


----------



## LuckyLisa

03 Emerald Green First

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1314&categoryId=35


----------



## LuckyLisa

08 Black SGH Pom Pon

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1031&categoryId=28


----------



## irishjj

08 Electric Yellow Coin Purse 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...35F.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1316&categoryId=28


----------



## irishjj

06 Sapin Green Box 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1319&categoryId=28ox


----------



## irishjj

06 Truffle Box  
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1318&categoryId=28


----------



## Susan Lee

2010 Sang GSH City-BNWT

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sang_City_GSH__BNWT__


----------



## vlore

*06 Cognac RH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/06-Authentic-Ba...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a051346b8


----------



## putri duyung

Ciel Giant Silver City Bag  by  ****** at Ebay only

http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Auth-Balenci...WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad774d685#ht_5546wt_776


----------



## ehemelay

TONS of new consignment Bals on ****** online!  Too many beauties to mention, including some rare oldies:

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preowned-balenciaga-c-30_31.html?page=2&sort=20a


----------



## NYCavalier

'10 Olive GSH PT from Erica!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/olive-giant-silver-part-time-p-450.html


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Yellow City*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/0304-yellow-chevre-city-pewter-hw-p-568.html


----------



## aki_sato

*06 Camel Shopping*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/camel-shopping-p-577.html


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Khaki WE*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/04-khaki-weekender-p-575.html


----------



## TMitch6542

Sang Velo with Giant Covered Hardware:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-S10-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439d9fc336


----------



## BagsR4Me

S/S 2006 Cornflower Blue Box:
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1325&categoryId=28

F/W 2006 Blueberry (Bleu Roi) Box:
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1324&categoryId=28

F/W 2008 Ruby Silver Giant Handle Clutch:
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1323&categoryId=28

F/W 2009 Poupre LE NM Shoulder
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1322&categoryId=28

F/W 2005 Chocolate Twiggy:
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1321&categoryId=28

S/S 2005 Dolma Green Twiggy:
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1320&categoryId=28


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

cafè ggh part time http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/authlondon/items/Balenciaga_07_S_S_Cafe_GGH_Part_Time_Chever


----------



## lisenoktx

Balenciaga boutique going on on http://www.beyondtherack.com.  Most are reserved already, but keep checking....


----------



## LuckyLisa

*2008 Bubblegum City
*
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...U=cw16583&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau City Tote


----------



## mochiblure

*Cultstatus*

*RH Work stock*
Black, Mandarin, Raisin, Apple, Pourpre

Contact Olivia at info@cultstatus.com.au


----------



## mochiblure

*Balenciaga Cannes*

*RH Work stock from past seasons - 1075 &#8364;*
Charbon, Black, Vert Thyme, Amethyst, Rubis, Sky Blue

*Makeup stock - 325 &#8364;*
Maldives, Sanguine, Blue Layette, Granny, Evergreen, Black, Marine, Light Grey, Sorbet, Sahara, Mandarine, Vert Thyme, Charbon

Contact Sébastien at boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com


----------



## mochiblure

*Balenciaga London*

*Work in Giant Silver Hardware from past seasons*
Vert Thyme, Praline, Fuschia Pink

* Work in Giant Gold Hardware from past seasons*
White

Contact Jonathan at Boutique.Londres@uk.balenciaga.com


----------



## voofy

www.hgbagsonline.com has a new selection of bags and theres even a black pencil !!!!


----------



## ehemelay

Lovely Papeete RH City!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2010...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27afbacd3f


----------



## Pink_Katana

Stock in Balenciaga Cannes

Coin Purse sgh: mandarine, black, cherry, sahara, white, saddle, sanguine, charbon, anthracite, ciel, maldive, marine, raisin. 

Coin Purse ggh: ruby


----------



## Pink_Katana

Stock in Balenciaga Milan

Velo RH: Chestnut brown and Anthra


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Teal City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab65fa41


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Chocolate Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/_patina_/items/2005_Authentic_Balenciaga_Chocolate_Work_Bag_Chevre


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 SGH Ocean Day*

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2007_sgh_ocean_day


----------



## missty4

My hunt for 08 argent SGH PT has yielded these old-stock results. I hope someone finds something they like:

*All PT's*
Balenciaga Milan: _SGH _- Maldives, Granny. _GGH _- Bleu Layette
Balenciaga London: _SGH _- Sanguine, Coral Red, Vert Thyme, Electric Blue, Charbon. _GGH _- Charbon, Chataigne, Coral Red.
Balenciaga Cannes: _SGH _-  White, Saddle, Tempete, Black Cherry, Charbon, Mandarine, Vermillon, Pommier. _GGH _- Evergreen,  Black , Pommier,  Yellow, Charbon, Sky Blue, Bubble Gum, Framboise.


----------



## miumiufiend

^ To add to this:

Bal London has GGH Pom in Galet and Charbon! Also SGH Pom in Charbon and CGH Pom in Chataigne and Charbon. I was also told they had Sang SGH in PT.  Go get 'em!


----------



## NYCavalier

04 Anis City

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab30e965


----------



## NYCavalier

05 ROUGE THEATRE WORK

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-05-R...omen_s_Bags?hash=item3caa53e1b3#ht_883wt_1167


----------



## lovelygarments

Bal Navy Moto Jacket - size 44:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Balen..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets?hash=item1c1091e038


----------



## miumiufiend

I was strolling around midtown with DBF and scoped out the following: 

*At Bergdorf Goodman* 
CGH City in Olive
RH City in Canard
RH Pom in Sahara and Black
RH Weekender and Work in Black
GSH Work in Black
GSH City and PT in Black


*At Barneys*
Poms (CGH and SGH) in Pommier, Mandarin, a Dark Forest Green (don't know color name), Raisin, and Maldives


----------



## anmldr1

i was also at bg this weekend...they have an outremer first, sorbet city, sorbet first, cyclade gsh day and a sorbet gsh clutch


----------



## miumiufiend

^ Yes! In the glass case -- I was feeling up the ones outside so didn't get a good glimpse of the ones in there. 

SA said she'd gotten a lot of the "pink" so I'm guessing a lot of Sorbet. She's expecting more Olive and Canard, too. 

Also saw an Outremer hip bag - I think that's the name, it's the small one with the long strap you can double up - with GSH (the mini-GH), a Black one and Anthra, too.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*RH OFFICER CITY*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/REREsaurus/items/Balenciaga_2009_OFFICIER_City_Blue_Purple___SMOOSH_#


----------



## missty4

*04 Pistachio City*
http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-balenciaga-pistachio-city-tote-i-26294-s-262.html


----------



## NYCavalier




----------



## Livia1

On the UK site as well


----------



## vlore

*09 White RH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2009...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439db2d5d1

*10 Black CGH Day*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-giant-covered-day-p-598.html


----------



## NYCavalier

03 04 Black First PEWTER hardware
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jcsp...aga_03_04_Black_First_PEWTER_hardware___SALE_


----------



## NYCavalier

Balenciaga S/S 2003 Black First w/long strap  
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eastvillage/items/Balenciaga_S_S_2003_Black_First_w_long_strap


----------



## NYCavalier

2006 Balenciaga rouge vif first
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bubbleloba/items/2006_Balenciaga_rouge_vif_first


----------



## Susan Lee

BNWT 09 Pourpre Part Time Giant Silver Hardware

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_09_F_W_Pourpre_Part_Time_GSH_BNWT


----------



## Z&J

TONS of Bags, wallets etc.. on Bluefly!


----------



## dizzywizzy

2006 ROUILLE/ RUST CITY IN RH

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260561148012


----------



## whitepearl86

Z&J said:


> TONS of Bags, wallets etc.. on Bluefly!


 and they just added even more stuff!


----------



## TMitch6542

there's even one GGH Work
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-charcoal-lambskin-large-Giant-Work-bag/SEARCH/307064201/detail.fly


----------



## whitepearl86

apey_grapey said:


> what bags were available on bluefly? when i looked, most were gone except for the multicolors.


 check again 

right now they have
chocolate ggh work
black gsh pom
electric blue gsh work

they also had preline gsh city
and a mandarine or orange gsh part time
and an apple green gsh part time


----------



## mochiblure

Other larger bags I saw earlier include a Sang Covered Work, Pommier Covered Work and Black Cherry GSH Work.


----------



## batgirl77

Mandarin GSH part-time on Bluefly

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-m...rt-Time-large-bag/SEARCH/307064401/detail.fly

what I think is a Cyclade Medium Sunday Tote!!  (It's listed as a day, but it definitely isn't)
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-l...in-Day-small-tote/SEARCH/306955201/detail.fly


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Neiman Marcus LE Lilac RH City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maximike77/items/BALENCIAGA_LILAC_NEIMAN_MARCUS_LIMITED_CITY_BAG


----------



## saira1214

This may be a bit old now, but two weeks ago I was at NM in Oakbrook, IL.  They had a mandarin work, GGH raisin city, a RH cyclade, and a GSH or GGH poupre (sorry can't remember which).  Good luck!


----------



## kamania

There are a few Mini Mini CP in Maldives, Charcoal and Sky Blue 

Use "SMILE3" for $30 OFF off $150 (no need to be new customer)


----------



## Jira

^ Where is this? Bluefly?


----------



## kamania

Jira said:


> ^ Where is this? Bluefly?


 

Oh yes, sorry for the miss of key info


----------



## mmmsc

2002 FBF
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120537457358&_trksid=p2761.l1259


----------



## TMitch6542

For the bags on bluefly you really should be careful and check the measurements of the bag against what they call it.  It will certainly affect what discount you are actually getting.  There is a bag on there that is described as a WE but if you look at it on the model, I think it must be a work.  So the retail price listed is that of a WE which is about $100 higher than a work.  Your discount is not really 20% in that situation.  I don't remember the retail of the mini minis but they are listed as mini showing retail at $295.  I thought the mini mini retailed at 275. Anyway, you are still getting a discount but it may not be what you think it is.  More importantly, if you want a WE you'll be disappointed if you end up with a Work.


----------



## LuckyLisa

Looks like new stuff is showing up on ******! 

Sky Blue GGH Part Time
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/skye-blue-giant-gold-part-time-p-450.html


----------



## oliveowl

I was at the Nordstrom in Sacramento, CA on Tuesday and they had a Bounton D'Or Envelope Clutch and huge Bounton D'Or bag, maybe a weekender? They also had the Ticket in Poupre and Black, a Praline Day w/ RH and a Praline City and one other Praline Bag, a Drum in the Blue/Red/Green, a RH Pistachio City, a RH White First, the Hip in Black and Poupre, GH Coin Purses in Mandarine, Poupre and Black and Companions in Poupre and Black. as well as 3 different styles of the raffia and fabric earth color bags. I'm not sure what they are called.

Phew! I think that was most of it


----------



## French75

Here is a Galet RH City

http://www.departementfeminin.com/?l=fr#/product/888/


----------



## trg05

Outreamer 1250.00 / Best Offer xxxxx

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110502730804


----------



## luvprada

Bag Passion new items:
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00067.html
2005 Pre-Fall Bordeaux Shrug

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00173.html
Balenciaga 2007 Fall/Winter Marigold/Jaune Day

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00251.html
2007 Pre-Spring Marine Courier


----------



## irishjj

****** loading up new bags on website now! 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/index....2850917bea8b118a2b2ebad193&keyword=balenciaga


----------



## luvprada

Yoogi's Closet Cafe Giant Work
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-cafe-lambskin-giant-work-bag.aspx


----------



## NYCavalier

^ That is not a work, it is a part-time


----------



## vlore

*08 EB GSH Day*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/electric-blue-giant-silver-day-p-454.html

*08 EB GSH Brief*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/electric-blue-silver-giant-brief-p-565.html

*08 EB GSH Work*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/electric-blue-silver-giant-work-p-602.html
*
09 Galet CGH City*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/galet-giant-covered-city-p-308.html

*08 Pale Magenta GSH Work*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/magenta-silver-giant-work-p-558.html

*09 Pourpre RH Work*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/pourpre-work-p-603.html


----------



## tillie46

NM has one Olive City in RH that I just turned down.  I haven't seen it, but it's the only one they have, and they won't be getting any more for a few weeks.  Here's the phone #1-305-865-6161.....ext.#3402....ask for Rodi.............I hope someone on the PF gets it!


----------



## mmmsc

Bunch of new bags and wallets on Bluefly


----------



## adeener

^ I was just about to post a link to Bluefly too. Lots of really nice bags on there now!!! Giant work, work, weekender, giant clutch, giant envelope, giant city and more in neutral colors like brown and black.

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-Handbags/_/N-1z13zffZfrg/list.fly


----------



## LuckyLisa

New bags on Real Deal Collection!! 

2004 Dark Turquoise First
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...224.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1337&categoryId=28

2009 Fall/Winter LE Stardust Beige Gold Giant City
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...224.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1335&categoryId=28

among others...
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## yunces

tons of Balenciagassss in ******

bubblegum pencil : http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/bubblegum-silver-giant-pencil-p-626.html

canard first : http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/canard-first-p-621.html

canard sunday : http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/canard-large-sunday-tote-p-432.html

or check it out for more option : http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html?page=2&sort=20a


----------



## vlore

*08 Bubblegum Twiggy*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_bubblegum_twiggy

*05 Pink Metallic Work*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2005_pink_metallic_work

*09 Granny RH Day*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2009_granny_day


----------



## NYCavalier

Argent Giant Silver Traveller Clutch

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/argent-giant-silver-traveller-clutch-p-632.html


----------



## NYCavalier

Sahara Velo

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Classic Velo/00505003655719,default,pd.html


----------



## love2shop_26

Here are a couple of pics of bags that just arrived there. Contact Laura Yuen if interested:


----------



## Jira

*08 Electric Blue SGH Compagnon*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Five...a__08_Electric_Blue_GSH_Compagnon_Wallet_NWT_


----------



## TMitch6542

Someone should grab this

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...aga-bal-w-173084-d94jn-bags/10772?colour=grey#


----------



## NYCavalier

I called like a week ago about it. Was told they have no more Balenciaga sale bags 



TMitch6542 said:


> Someone should grab this
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...aga-bal-w-173084-d94jn-bags/10772?colour=grey#


----------



## NYCavalier

Sang Velo

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-BALENCIAGA...WH_Handbags?hash=item335ac5bc07#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## angelalam5

*08 Evergreen GSH Midday*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260564969692#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 S/S Teal Day : 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/connie91377/items/Balenciaga_S_S_2005_Teal_Day_Bag___Holy_Grail_


----------



## Susan Lee

2010 Sorbet Giant Silver Hardware Part Time-BNWT's

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sorbet_Part_Time_GSH_BNWT_


----------



## NYCavalier

*Black Velo* BIN $1,250.00 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...WH_Handbags?hash=item1c10c76d29#ht_793wt_1167


----------



## misstuberose

i had just given up a raisin city GGH bag that was reserved for me since the end of last week. it's the last piece at the milan boutique.

if you are looking for this bag, you may want contact the boutique.


----------



## Pink_Katana

Balenciaga Paris

Outremer stock: rh first, rh city, sgh city, sgh part time, twiggy


----------



## ehemelay

*Sanguine* SGH Envelope!!!
(pre-loved)

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sanguine-giant-silver-envelope-clutch-p-642.html


----------



## vlore

*Argent CGH Pom-Pom*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/argent-giant-covered-pom-pom-p-646.html


----------



## abitobling

Sapphire Traveler at RDC.  There's also a Pourpre classic cuff in the pre-owned section!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html?page=4&sort=20a


----------



## kiwishopper

www.realdealcollection.com

some wallets and rare First and City!


----------



## French75

04 pistachio city ! 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...063.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1339&categoryId=28


----------



## vlore

*09 Chataigne CGH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305d86885


----------



## Lady1mport

I was at Saks Naples:

Giant city (GSH) - Pourpre, Raisin, Ciel, and Chataigne.


----------



## irishjj

08 Marine CH First 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/marine...8.html?zenid=f8037b2850917bea8b118a2b2ebad193


----------



## irishjj

07 Tomato City

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/tomato-city-07-chevre-p-267.html?zenid=f8037b2850917bea8b118a2b2ebad193


----------



## oasis1313

I discovered (thanks to this forum) that the New York BAL has some of the black/white "crossword puzzle" Giant City bags.


----------



## NYCavalier

Sahara Velo $950!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lassa/items/Auth__Balenciaga_2010_Sahara_RH_Velo_City_Bag_EUC__


----------



## irishjj

Several new additions at RDC today! 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## CClementine

Nordstrom, Mall of America will carry the Town RGH in Black, Sahara and Olive. They expect the shipment any day.


----------



## vlore

*CGH Canard Work* is up on balenciaga.com!!!!


----------



## vlore

*CGH Sahara? Sunday* 
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...bag/newarrivals-cat60024/307185401/detail.fly


----------



## French75

Argent GSH Pompon at Galeries Lafayette in Paris (first floor)
Officier GSH Day & Officier GSH Pompon at Printemps in Paris (second floor)


----------



## dreachick2384

Noix weekender for $1299 at TJ Maxx Oakbrook IL off Midwest Road. Some light scratches, nothing big though. Nice smooth leather. No just bag, but all cards were there.


----------



## Livia1

*09 Pourpre RH PT*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2009_Pourpre_RH_PT_LIKE_NEW_


----------



## vlore

*Canard CGH City*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/canard-giant-covered-city-p-667.html

*Olive CGH City*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/olive-giant-covered-city-p-620.html


----------



## shopdoc

Bal-NY and Bal-Vegas have lots of GGH bags from 08.  Colors like sky blue, anthra, and charbon.


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 S/S Teal Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-S-S-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c537ec69f


----------



## missty4

*2003 Lilac PH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c10f4a46f


----------



## missty4

*
Argent CGH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-ARGE...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eabc667ec


----------



## Jira

*2005 Apple Green Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20afefeecb


----------



## Jira

*2007 Jaune RH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110507098247&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

woven first 2009 http://cgi.ebay.it/BALENCIAGA-BORSA-BAG-FIRST-WOVEN-retail1-365-cod-103208_W0QQitemZ370349198578QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDonna_Borse?hash=item563a884cf2


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

rouge theatre first http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-BALENCIAGA-First-Rouge-Theatre-2005-3_W0QQitemZ180481266411QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen?hash=item2a058592eb


----------



## vlore

Neiman Marcus @ Merrick Park, Miami

*Galet RH Day & CGH Day *!!!
*Canard RH Work*!!!
*Sorbet,* *Cyclade*, *Outremer* RH City, PT and First
*Cyclade SGH City*
*Sahara* Large Sunday, SGH City, SGH Pom Pom
*Sorbet* SGH Pom Pom
*Chataigne* Large Sunday

Call Neil Campo 786-999-1000


----------



## vlore

*Moutarde* RH City and GSH City at Bal online!!!
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Handbags/TopHandles.aspx#City/media/8037912311


----------



## saira1214

Blowout on ******!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Here is the website to ease people who are interested:
http://www.hgbagsonline.com/cart/ 



saira1214 said:


> Blowout on ******!!!


----------



## Ghost55

*Sanquine CP (coin purse)*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Zomb...thentic_Balenciaga_09_Sanguine_SGH_Coin_Purse


----------



## TMitch6542

Balenciaga.com has restocked the Giant hip in black with gold.


----------



## eight8ate

Bal New York has these styles in RGGH:  

Black Work
Black Town
Canard First
Moutard Town


----------



## viewwing

Neiman Marcus Las Vegas has Town in Black RGGH/RH and Moutard RH.


----------



## saira1214

2006 Ink City
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120542147296&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## saira1214

2010 Outremer City
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120542150389&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vlore

*05 Apple Green Twiggy*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxi..._2005_APPLE_GREEN_TWIGGY_BAG_HANDBAG_CHEVRE‏‏

*09 Praline SGH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eastvillage/items/Balenciaga_S_S_2009_Praline_GSH_Work

*09 Anthracite CGH Pom Pon*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Jasterock/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_Anthracite_Covered_2009_Pom_pon


----------



## Ghost55

*Granny City RH $939.99*
http://www.let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=BALAON


----------



## pursemonsoon

*Bluefly - Balenciaga violet lambskin 'First'*


http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-violet-lambskin-First-small-bag/cat20428/305845301/detail.fly


----------



## irishjj

08 Amethsyt Parttime GSH! 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/amethy...8.html?zenid=f8037b2850917bea8b118a2b2ebad193


----------



## irishjj

08 Ruby City GSH

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/ruby-s...2.html?zenid=f8037b2850917bea8b118a2b2ebad193


----------



## irishjj

07 Tomato Flat Messenger 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/tomato...1.html?zenid=f8037b2850917bea8b118a2b2ebad193


----------



## Jira

*07 Sienna Day*

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sienna-day-07-chevre-p-649.html?zenid=143a4b808fd06c2ac4abd3ba0eb37a16


----------



## misstuberose

from the bal cannes' Sebastien:

City GGH colors = black, evergreen, bleu layette, anthracite, bouton d'or fluo. 

Partime GGH colors = evergreen, bleu layette, framboise, bubblegum, pommier, charbon. 

Pompon GGH = saphir, charbon, pommier, evergreen, amethyst, anthracite, black. 

Work GGH = evergreen, pommier, pralines, amethyst, magenta, bleu layette, charbon, bubblegum, black, rubis, white. 

Midday GGH = argent, black cherry, amethyst, evergreen, anthracite, white. 

1 *argent* midday GGH left! 

just in case: boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com & saphir = sapphire, rubis = ruby

i think it may be a good idea to indicate sebastien in your subject heading as he's the one who listed this for me, so the response could be faster? he's a nice & helpful SA btw!


----------



## irishjj

07 Mogano Day GGH! 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/mogano...0.html?zenid=f8037b2850917bea8b118a2b2ebad193


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Mogano SGH Part Time*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2007...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20b001b0ee


----------



## French75

F/W 2004 Khaki City

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00256.html


----------



## Jira

*2007 Anthracite City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Authentic-...ptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item3cab36084a


----------



## NYCavalier

Black & Sahara GCH velos back in-stock @ Barneys

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Giant Covered Velo/00505003656341,default,pd.html


----------



## drati

03 black Pewter Hardware weekender:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/HG__Balenciaga_2003_Black_Pewter_Weekender_

05 black shoulder:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2005_Black_Shoulder


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Anthracite SGH Mid Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1825-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20b0053aa1


*2008 Ruby GGH Mid Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/1725-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20b001d777


----------



## Ghost55

*Dark Blue City $1199~*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c11060894


----------



## NYCavalier

EB Day $876

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-cobalt-blue-lambskin-Day-large-hobo/SEARCH/307507401/detail.fly


EB Brief $1,436.00

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-cobalt-blue-lambskin-Giant-Brief-tote/SEARCH/307508501/detail.fly


Mandarin Day $876

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-mandarin-lambskin-Day-large-hobo/SEARCH/307507601/detail.fly


----------



## NYCavalier

Holiday Work

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-i...-large-satchel/cat340068/307028201/detail.fly

EB Flat Clutch

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...-oversized-clutch/SEARCH/307508101/detail.fly


----------



## vlore

*Pommier GGH Envelope*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-a...tch/newarrivals-cat60024/307508401/detail.fly

*Praline CGH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/96315/items/13477430

*08 Magenta Courier*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CIAO...ENCIAGA_COURIER_MAGENTA_PINK_2008_MINT_W_TAGS


----------



## vlore

*09 Chataigner CGH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150424444963&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Black Shoulder: 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2005_Black_Shoulder


----------



## TMitch6542

Canard First RH
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-2010-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20b008e782


----------



## imonpurseblog

I was sent this picture of a Turquoise GGH City.  If anyone is interested, please call Bal LV.  They won't have it long, I was told it will only be there for a few days.  And it's GOLD HARDWARE!

Here's a picture


----------



## Rapunchel

*05 Turquoise city*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maximike77/items/BALENCIAGA_2005_TURQUOISE_CITY_BAG_HANDBAG_CHEVRE‏‏

*07 Black GGH city*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_Black_2007_GGH_City__Chevre_


----------



## vlore

*Chestnut Weekender*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...der-travel-bag/cat340068/307506801/detail.fly

*White Weekender*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-w...der-travel-bag/cat340068/307506901/detail.fly

*Origan Weekender back up*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-o...der-travel-bag/cat340068/307506701/detail.fly


----------



## pbdb

Giant Gold hardware Black City available in Bal Cannes
Contact: Attn: Sebastien
at boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com
perfect condition, no scratches...brand new


----------



## pbdb

also available Giant Gold Hardware Part Time in Black from Bal Cannes


----------



## NYCavalier

E has a black velo up on her site!!!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-velo-p-433.html


----------



## in paris

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silv...ciaga_2002_S_S_Chocolate_Flat_Brass_Hobo_EUC_


----------



## NYCavalier

Balenciaga 2009 Spring/Summer Officier Part-time

http://bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00238.html


----------



## TMitch6542

Bal NY has 2010 jackets in the following:


----------



## vlore

*raffia tote*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-grey-woven-raffia-large-tote/cat60024/307169501/detail.fly

*raffia shoulder*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-grey-woven-raffia-shoulder-bag/cat60024/307169401/detail.fly


----------



## saira1214

Argent RH Weekender
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-BALENCIAGA-ARGENT-WEEKENDER-CITY-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ300408724093QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1c15a7d

Black Cherry RH City
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Black-Cherry-City-Handbag_W0QQitemZ220575684847QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335b55d8ef

Tempete GSH Partime
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bella_n_scout/items/Balenciaga_Tempete_Part_Time_GSH

Pommier RH City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pvrichard/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_Palm___Pommier_Green_City__09_Mint


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sapphire GSH Day


----------



## MichK

02 Choco Flat Brass Hobo:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silv...hocolate_Flat_Brass_Hobo_EUC__unique_13572586

04 Black City:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silverfern/items/2004_F_W__Balenciaga_Black_City


----------



## aki_sato

*2010 Sang City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/adoll76/items/Authentic_BALENCIAGA_2010_Sang_City


----------



## vlore

*Sang SGH Day*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1357&categoryId=28

*08 Black CGH Pom Pon*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1355&categoryId=28
*
08 Ruby SGH Pom Pon*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1354&categoryId=28


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*2007 PLOMB GSH BRIEF*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/delmilano/items/BALENCIAGA_07_PLOMB_GSH_BRIEF_HG_bag_with_tags


----------



## wonderwoman9

Argent Traveller SGH

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anniebanany03/items/BALENCIAGA_ARGENT_SGH_TRAVELLER_CLUTCH


----------



## NYCavalier

E has a Papeete City RH up on her site

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/papeete-city-p-468.html

And a Sorbet Day RH

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sorbet-day-p-516.html


----------



## aki_sato

Balenciaga 3-Day Sale - take $100 off select bags on RDC
Use coupon code *SELECT100*


----------



## missty4

*08 Sapphire CGH Work* @ Portland Nordstroms


----------



## vlore

*10 GSH Sahara City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Auth-Balenci...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414de80d1d

*07 Jaune Step*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Authentic-...ptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item3cab347ca7

*09 GSH Noix Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eastvillage/items/Balenciaga_F_W_2009_Noix_GSH_Work_Bag

*10 RH Cyclade Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ExcessBaggage/items/Auth__Balenciaga_10_Cyclade_Blue_Day_Bag_SMOOSHY_


----------



## irishjj

'10 Castagna City  

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...65D.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1361&categoryId=28


----------



## NYCavalier

'10 Outremer City RH

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1362&categoryId=28


----------



## RealDealCollection

aki_sato said:


> Balenciaga 3-Day Sale - take $100 off select bags on RDC
> Use coupon code *SELECT100*



To clarify, this offer is only for items in Our  Selection category.


----------



## voofy

Balenciaga "CLICK" in anthra, castanga and papeete on www.hgbagsonline.com


----------



## aki_sato

New Ballet flats from ******:
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/shoes-balenciaga-c-20_47.html

Available in Sahara, Sang, Sorbet and Anthra


----------



## pbdb

Available in GSH City;
I have Sorbet, Olive, Moutarde, Cyclade, Canard, Outremer, Sang, Sahara, Raisin, Pommier, Automne, Mandarine, Ciel, Maldives. 

Mail: boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com


----------



## luvprada

GGH Cafe part time

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-cafe-lambskin-giant-work-bag.aspx


----------



## vlore

Neiman Marcus @ Merrick Park Coral Gables, FL has the following as of today:

Canard RH City
Canard GH First
Black Maxi Twiggy
Sahara RH Work, City, Pom Pon
Castagna RH Day
Anthra RH Weekender
Moutarde RH Town
Granny RH City, Work

Contact Neil Campo 786-999-1000


----------



## luvprada

2010 Spring/Summer Moutarde City

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00279.html#aBAL_2d00279


----------



## imonpurseblog

Balenciaga online has the Canard GSH City Again! with free keychain


----------



## ayana

*2009 Raisin Covered Metro:*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/snhk10/items/Authentic_MINT_Balenciaga_2009_Raisin_METRO__tPF


----------



## vlore

*07 Plomb RH Brief*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1366&categoryId=28
*
06 Grenat RH Day*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1365&categoryId=28
*
08 Sapphire RH Day*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1364&categoryId=28
*
08 Anthra RH Day*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1363&categoryId=28


----------



## luvprada

Apple green giant covered city

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-a...overed-City-bag/cat60024/307065101/detail.fly


----------



## Style_Baby

Off-Fifth @ Woodbury Commons 

4 Amytheste Chic styles- GSH - $379


----------



## aki_sato

Commonly known as *Pommier *


luvprada said:


> Apple green giant covered city
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-a...overed-City-bag/cat60024/307065101/detail.fly


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga GSH City in Mandarine, Maldives, Bianco, Sanguine and I think a Blue but can't remember which one
contact Hannah at Nordstrom (503) 224-6666


----------



## vlore

*06 Pale Rose Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260572287993&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## luvprada

Town in Black with RGH or Rose Gold
Nordstrom
(952) 883-2121 ask for Andrea


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga 2007 Fall/Winter Grape/Violet Giant (Silver) Work

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00282.html


----------



## delmilano

*06 black courier xxxxx*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/taij...hentic_06_Black_Courier_—_TPF_unique_13721711


----------



## weekender2

Rose Gold Giant stock at Balenciaga Paris George V

giant town --- sorbert, anthracite and canard 

giant city --- sorbert, anthracite 

giant part time --- canard 

Boutique10gv@fr.balenciaga.com


----------



## vlore

*09 Sanguine RH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Agne...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad837b802

*Emerald? RH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Leat...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad837ad7e


----------



## NYCavalier

Jaune City with SGH

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/REREsaurus/items/Balenciaga_07_CHEVRE_JAUNE_Yellow_City_SGH___BNWT_


----------



## vivi1205

Noix City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jennifer32/items/Balenciaga_09_Noix_City_RH


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Black PH City*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....755A.qscstrfrnt01?productId=545&categoryId=51


----------



## luvprada

2010 Spring/Summer Castagna City

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...869.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1361&categoryId=21


----------



## luvprada

2010 Outremer make up
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00269.html#aBAL_2d00269


----------



## NYCavalier

2005 MAGENTA FIRST

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...WH_Handbags?hash=item19bb0a99ca#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## vlore

*08 GGH Charbon Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290418216306&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Black PH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200453866582&_rdc=1


----------



## LoveM&S

Barneys NY on Madison Ave. Store has 07 Juane SGH Brief.


----------



## luvprada

2006 Camel Shopper

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00281.html


----------



## CeeJay

Moutarde Town with Rose Gold Giant Hardware - at Barneys NY/Chestnut Hill MA


----------



## luvprada

2010 Sang First

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...FD1.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1373&categoryId=21


----------



## luvprada

2009 Officier City

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00285.html


----------



## weekender2

from the same seller:

ink twiggy
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chantry5/items/GORGEOUS_RARE_BALENCIAGA__06_INK_TWIGGY_TPF

vert fonce day
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chan..._BALENCIAGA__FW_07_VERT_FONCE_DAY_BAG_____TPF

mogano twiggy
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chantry5/items/GORGEOUS_RARE_BALENCIAGA_F_W_07_MOGANO_TWIGGY_TPF


----------



## NYCavalier

05 Apple Green First

http://cgi.ebay.com/VHTF-2005-Balen...WH_Handbags?hash=item3a593992b7#ht_863wt_1167


----------



## evolkatie

08 Turquoise RH Work

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Mint-BALEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9fd7bb40


----------



## baglici0us

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220580603162


----------



## luvprada

2003 Fall/Winter Lilac First

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00247.html#aBAL_2d00247


----------



## Jira

*NWT 08 Electric Blue RH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c115c5cfe


----------



## Jira

*05 Dolma Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9fd54d22


----------



## pinkrose

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-r...east-west-satchel/SEARCH/307507201/detail.fly

raisin twiggy


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

07 jaune gsh part time http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-07-JAUNE-YELLOW-SGH-PART-TIME-BAG_W0QQitemZ330418962033QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee813e71


----------



## aki_sato

*03 Blue Jean First *on ******
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/03-blue-first-pewter-hw-p-719.html


----------



## mmmsc

2005 sky blue city:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Authentic-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335b27040b


----------



## mntncat

08 biker leather jacket sz. 38:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-BALENCIAGA..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets?hash=item2a05f1239a


----------



## voofy

2010 Black cabas tote bag 
www.hgbagsonline.com


----------



## TMitch6542

Cafe part-time with ggh
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-cafe-lambskin-giant-work-bag.aspx


----------



## vlore

*Tri-color Day*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-d...obo/newarrivals-cat20428/307028301/detail.fly

*AG Day*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1381&categoryId=28


----------



## anmldr1

Argent GSH Brief
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Arge...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230649a403


----------



## luvprada

Outremer Make up

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00269.html


----------



## MAGJES

xxxxx '05 Navy City

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1382&categoryId=28


----------



## sunshine074

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-a...t-Weekender-bag/cat60024/307508201/detail.fly


----------



## vlore

sunshine074 said:


> http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-a...t-Weekender-bag/cat60024/307508201/detail.fly



the color is called Pommier


----------



## mmmsc

xxxxx

2006 Griege Twiggy:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190385764161&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123

06 black planet boobie:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200456946788&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## muzilulu

The Day (Pommier) http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_237/products_id/19876
The Day (Raisen) http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_237/products_id/19097
The Day (Pourpre) http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_237/products_id/20772


----------



## saira1214

06 Lilac RH Work
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/RARE_AUTH__BALENCIAGA_06_LILAC_WORK_RH_BAG__CHEVRE

08 Sapphire RH Work
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/meganka/items/2008_Balenciaga_Sapphire_Work_EUC

05 Caramel RH Work
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/wiscnotes/items/UHG_Balenciaga_2005_Caramel_Chevre_Work_Bag

08 Electric Blue GGH Work

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bacaster/items/AUTH_BALENCIAGA_2008_ELECTRIC_BLUE_WORK_GGH_giant_gold_RARE_


----------



## saira1214

10 Sorbet GSH PT
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sorbet_Part_Time_GSH_BNWT_

04 Eggplant RH City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/keepthelegend/items/2004_Eggplant__Balenciaga_City___

07 Plomb RH City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sunnycloud/items/Balenciaga_2007_Chevre_Plomb_City_with_RH___HG_HTF

03 Black PH WE
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/__PRICE_REDUCED___Balenciaga_2003_Black_Weekender_Pewter_HW


----------



## NYCavalier

*SAPIN DAY Bag -2006 Chevre*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Auth...H_Handbags?hash=item4cee8cf0f3#ht_1140wt_1167

*JAUNE BRIEF GSH - 2007*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-JAUN...geNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_992wt_1167


----------



## PearlsnFlats

2009 black work at Neiman Marcus Orlando


----------



## mmmsc

2005 Dolma Day:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320509136162


----------



## vlore

*Black Cherry RH Courier*
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00289.html

*09 Noix GSH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/F-W-09-Balencia...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335ba74ade
*
07 Plomb GSH Brief*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/delmilano/items/BALENCIAGA_07_PLOMB_GSH_BRIEF_HG_bag_with_tags

*Automne GSH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/gnr2008/items/Balenciaga_AUTOMNE_City_GSH_Brand_NEW__


----------



## NYCavalier

*2004 Pistachio Green First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...WH_Handbags?hash=item25599bbdd3#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## aki_sato

*2005 Turquoise Mini Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5886bd9718


----------



## misstuberose

Balenciaga 2009 GGH Chataigne Part Time
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2009_ggh_chataigne_part_time


----------



## wongmandie

2005 Chocolate City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lina425/items/AUTH_BALENCIAGA__05_F_W_CHOCOLATE_CITY_CHEVRE_


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Navy Twiggy
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...F26.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1383&categoryId=28

05 Navy City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...F26.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1382&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Black PH WE*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/east...lenciaga_Black_Weekender_with_Pewter_Hardware


----------



## aki_sato

*2009 Havana Moto Jacket*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/adoll76/items/Authentic_BALENCIAGA_2009_Havana_Moto_Jacket_sz_36


----------



## aki_sato

*2009 GGH Chataigne Part Time*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=37615c9023d4a4043696dc60bc036bc8


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Black Work*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/05-black-chevre-work-p-677.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Black PH City*

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00272.html#aBAL_2d00272


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga 2004 Holiday Metallic Magenta Mini Twiggy

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1385&categoryId=21


----------



## aki_sato

I believe this is the Khaki Moto Jacket:
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/designers/index/women/balenciaga/011E12490005.htm


----------



## aki_sato

Camel Moto Jacket (I can't remember what's the official colour is called)
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/designers/index/women/balenciaga/011E12490004.htm


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Magenta City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-CITY...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5961932a


----------



## purses & pugs

*2008 Sapphire RH City*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-Balencia...omen_s_Bags?hash=item27b0b8f72f#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

lilac 04 mini classique http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Classique-Mini-Lilac-purple-Authentic_W0QQitemZ150430779312QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item23065f87b0


----------



## NYCavalier

hirshleifers in NY has the GCH Moutarde Velo


----------



## ehc2010

At balenciaga south coast plaza:
lime green ggh city (at least 2)
chataigne ggh pt
pommier ggh work
pommier rh city
canard rggh first
sorbet rh pt
sorbet gsh env clutch
moutarde rh city
moutarde rggh city
black rh town
black ggh pom pom
anthra ggh brief


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Actually, the chataigne is GSH, not GGH, I was sent pics of it last week.


----------



## NYCavalier

Moutarde & Black RGGH Towns at BG


----------



## ehc2010

dreachick2384 said:


> ^^Actually, the chataigne is GSH, not GGH, I was sent pics of it last week.



are you sure? i am quite certain there was a brown ggh pt on display. maybe not chataigne? but i was pretty sure it was.


----------



## aki_sato

Selected bags on sale on RDC ^^
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=18


----------



## chloe.chloe

*LE Lilac City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Shib...thentic_Balenciaga_Limited_Edition_Lilac_City 

*07 Aqua PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mage..._2007_Aquamarine_Part_Time_100__Authentic_HTF

*Sapphire First*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/InjiLove/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_First_08_Sapphire_RH_Like_NEW


----------



## CMUmom56

AFF has a '09 Bal PT in Chataigne w/GGH



http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2009_ggh_chataigne_part_time


----------



## misstuberose

and yes, the GGH mania lives on! 

just got an email from bal cannes' Sebastien:

Day bag ggh colors = evergreen, magenta, amethyst,  anthracite, black, white. 




misstuberose said:


> from the bal cannes' Sebastien:
> 
> City GGH colors = black, evergreen, bleu layette, anthracite, bouton d'or fluo.
> 
> Partime GGH colors = evergreen, bleu layette, framboise, bubblegum, pommier, charbon.
> 
> Pompon GGH = saphir, charbon, pommier, evergreen, amethyst, anthracite, black.
> 
> Work GGH = evergreen, pommier, pralines, amethyst, magenta, bleu layette, charbon, bubblegum, black, rubis, white.
> 
> Midday GGH = argent, black cherry, amethyst, evergreen, anthracite, white.
> 
> 1 *argent* midday GGH left!
> 
> just in case: boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com & saphir = sapphire, rubis = ruby
> 
> i think it may be a good idea to indicate sebastien in your subject heading as he's the one who listed this for me, so the response could be faster? he's a nice & helpful SA btw!


----------



## sunshine074

Charcoal Giant Work

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...-Giant-Work-bag/cat60024/307064201/detail.fly


----------



## sunshine074

Blue Day Bag

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-cobalt-blue-lambskin-Day-large-hobo/cat60024/307507401/detail.fly


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*balenciaga MILAN HAS AN ANTHRA RGGH PART TIME AND CANARD RGGH FIRST*


----------



## sunshine074

Charcoal Weekender

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...nder-travel-bag/cat60024/307063301/detail.fly


----------



## NYCavalier

2007 MARINE GGH PART TIME

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_MARINE_GGH_PART_TIME_blue_chevre


----------



## French75

Sapphire GSH Part time

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/LuxeAlcove/items/100__AUTHENTIC_BALENCIAGA_SAPPHIRE_PART_TIME_GSH


----------



## Z&J

Canard perf velo at Gretta Luxe


----------



## ehc2010

sahara perf city
canard perf city (really nice)
a bunch of croc cities (gray, pink, navy)

at neiman marcus fashion island


----------



## luxeshop

Barneys.com Arena Long Afternoon Tote - Marrone - 06?
http://www.barneys.com/Arena Long Afternoon Tote/00460806003764,default,pd.html


----------



## toca love

Diabro has rasin and pourpre RH days on sale for 867.39


----------



## Susan Lee

2010 Sorbet GSH Part Time BNWT

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sorbet_Part_Time_GSH_BNWT_


----------



## TMitch6542

Sahara RH Velo
http://www.barneys.com/Arena Classic Velo/00505003655719,default,pd.html


----------



## luvprada

VIF Rouge Box 2006
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...7A7.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1391&categoryId=21

2010 Sang Day
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1357&categoryId=21

2008 Spring/Summer Bouton D'or Makeup Clutch
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1389&categoryId=14

 Poupre Shoulder Pochette Bag
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-poupre-shoulder-pochette-bag.aspx

Sanguine Lambskin Leather First Motorcycle Bag 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-sanguine-lambskin-leather-first-motorcycle-bag.aspx


----------



## imonpurseblog

balenciaga.com US site has the new Giant Firsts and some Moutarde Work and PTs!  and Canard Work!


----------



## MichK

*2009 Raisin RH PT (brand new)*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Jasterock/items/Balenciaga_2009_Raisin_Part_Time__BRAND_NEW__


----------



## lccsue

Canard Velo!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2010_CANARD_VELO


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

black  or khaki?leather jacket
http://cgi.ebay.de/BALENCIAGA-100-AUTH-PERFECTO-LAMB-LEATHER-JACKET-42-NEW_W0QQitemZ150432139929QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Damenbekleidung_Jacken_M%C3%A4ntel?hash=item2306744a99


----------



## sunshine074

Brief 

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-e...xtra-large-tote/cat60024/307064501/detail.fly


----------



## luvprada

First in Sorbet

http://www.barneys.com/Arena First Classic/00505003657423,default,pd.html


----------



## lacibraz

Neiman's in Atlanta had the maxi twiggy in Canard, Black and Olive as of 5:00 today.  I hope they find nice homes!


----------



## imonpurseblog

I received this photo and my name came up for one of the Black RGGH Cities.  If you'd like my spot, email me.  I'm not sure if this is the exact bag you will receive, but it's one from the store they got in.


----------



## lunarlu

RGGH offerings at both Neiman Marcus SF and Barneys SF.  Overall they are pretty well stocked with the various S/S 2010 colors. 

For what I remember more specifically:
Barneys:
Black RGGH City, Town, and Day
Black GSH Work with the smooshiest, wrinkliest, and most fluffy leather I have ever felt!!  Truly puffy like everyone says it used to be.

NM:
Sahara RGGH City with very wrinkly leather, not smooth
Sahara RH Maxi Twiggy
Outremer RH Pom
Sorbet RGGH Town


----------



## hannahsophia

Balny had an electric blue ggh work, canard rose hw envelope and first, lime ggh city, raisin rh work, oliveggh day.


----------



## Jira

*NWT 10 Sang Click
*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-2010-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5b60cc7a


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Rose City : 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/AUTH__RARE_BALENCIAGA_04_ROSE_CITY_RH_BAG__CHEVRE


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Pommier CGH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-Balenciaga...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439e97786d


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga 2005 Fall/Winter Ice Blue City

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1392&categoryId=28

Balenciaga 2010 Pre-Spring Sang Giant (Silver) Mini Coin Purse
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00263.html


----------



## djrr

@ my local NM

perf. black city rhw 
perf. yellow city rhw
sorbet first rhw
sorbet pt sgh
sang pt sgh
black city sgh
sahara city sgh 
light olive city rhw
sahara maxi twiggy rhw
anthra maxi twiggy rhw
light olive maxi twiggy rhw
outremer pom pom 
outremer first rhw
fromboise mid day sgh


----------



## silverfern

*From the same seller:

04 Anis Flat Clutch*:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2004_Anis_Flat_Clutch_RARE_

*05 Caramel Twiggy*:
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2005_Caramel_Twiggy_GORGEOUS_


----------



## Jira

djrr said:


> @ my local NM
> 
> perf. black city rhw
> perf. yellow city rhw
> sorbet first rhw
> sorbet pt sgh
> sang pt sgh
> black city sgh
> sahara city sgh
> light olive city rhw
> sahara maxi twiggy rhw
> anthra maxi twiggy rhw
> light olive maxi twiggy rhw
> outremer pom pom
> outremer first rhw
> fromboise mid day sgh



Which NM is this?


----------



## vlore

*08 Sky Blue GSH Day*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_sgh_sky_blue_day_bag


----------



## ehc2010

sky blue gsh coin $199 at Barneys New York Outlet in Cabazon, CA.


----------



## Alice1979

NM Houston Galleria as of yesterday:

Canard city rh
Sahara city rh
Sahara perf city rh
Sahara pt rh
Sahara first rh
Outremer first rh
Cyclade first rh
Moutarde town rh
Raisin day rh
Raisin day cgh
Raisin Metro cgh
Black maxi twiggy rh
Black perf city rh
Raisin hip sgh
Pourpre hip sgh
Pale magenta shoulder rh
Holiday skyblue tricolor day rh
Blue/black patched city rh
Navy/natural large basket rh
Yellow/natural large basket rh

Ballerina flats cgh in black, galet, outremer, sahara, anthracite, pourpre, sorbet, and skyblue tricolor


----------



## French75

Galet Twiggy

http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTH-RARE-BALENC...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5b65c7d1


----------



## misstuberose

bagpassion.com has new bags!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

caramel 05 twiggy http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2005_Caramel_Twiggy_GORGEOUS_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 S/S Black Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bella_n_scout/items/Balenciaga_05_Black_Work_Chevre_RH_OBO


----------



## MAGJES

imonpurseblog said:


> balenciaga.com US site has the new Giant Firsts and some Moutarde Work and PTs!  and Canard Work!


Canard Work listed as available on Bal.com BUT I received an email from them that is is *NOT*.


----------



## French75

Mogano GGH Day

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Authentic-2007-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a06374a4f


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Magenta MU*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxi..._2005_MAGENTA_MAKEUP_CLUTCH_HANDBAG_BAG_PURSE


----------



## aki_sato

*06 Toilette Case*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nico..._06_BLACK_toilette_bag___discontinued_style__


----------



## aki_sato

*07 Plomb Work* from the same seller
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nico...LOMB_CHEVRE_work__NEW_PICS_EUC__BEST_OFFERS__


----------



## outtacontrol

09 Noix SGH Pencil!

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2009_sgh_noix_pencil_case


----------



## wonderwoman9

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/apple-green-first-05-chevre-p-749.html

apple first!


----------



## dawncq

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-r...e-large-satchel/cat60024/307507701/detail.fly

Bluefly gives an additional 10% off website wide!


----------



## dawncq

This mini coin wallet is cute too
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-charcoal-lambskin-mini-coin-wallet/cat60024/307065401/detail.fly

And this mini travel organizer
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...anizer/PREVIOUSLY_VIEWED/307066901/detail.fly


----------



## dawncq

really? that's quick.

Here's the officer mini coin wallet
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-dark-blue-lambskin-mini-coin-wallet/cat60024/307065801/detail.fly


----------



## dawncq

Black Covered Giant:

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-black-lambskin-Covered-Giant-medium-bag/CART/304263901/detail.fly

With an additional 10% off, it's a good deal


----------



## dawncq

chestnut? Work 

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-chestnut-lambskin-Work-satchel/CART/307063801/detail.fly


----------



## TMitch6542

Black Velo
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lacibraz/items/Balenciaga_2010_Black_RH_Velo


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

outremer rh part time http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dorasonia/items/Authentic_BALENCIAGA_RH_2010_Outremer_Part_time_Bag


----------



## pbdb

UPDATED BAL LONDON STOCK AVAILABILITY:
Contact Person: SA Jonathan or Jennifer (Anna is gone)
GGH city: sahara,charbon,chatagne,turqouise 
GSH city:sahara,granny,olive,pommier,mandarin,senguine,charbon and black


----------



## anmldr1

Argent GSH Brief
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Arge...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230687858c


----------



## ieweuyhs

Argent GSH Day

Outremer RH City

Sorbet RH Pencil


----------



## vlore

*Vert Gazon First*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_vert_gazon_first

*Large Sunday Patchwork *
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/09-sunday-patchwork-large-tote-p-575.html
*
Vert D'eau RH Brief*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/vert-deau-brief-07-chevre-p-254.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Indigo Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439eaec059


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pale magenta work http://cgi.ebay.com/Autentic-Balenciaga-Work-2008-Pale-Magenta-EUC_W0QQitemZ160423781749QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item255a00a575


----------



## vlore

*Sienna RH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a59d8c10a


----------



## ehc2010

at the balenciaga corner at Neiman Marcus Fashion Island. There is a new "neutral" patchwork city (browns, tans with whipstiching), white/straw(?) city with gold regular hardware. Also a BUNCH OF CROCS! They are on loan currently from Bal Paris.

blue croc pewter hardware city
brown croc pewter hardware city
GORGEOUS magenta croc silver hardware city
GORGEOUS red croc GOLD hardware city
red croc silver hardware work
bubblegum pink croc silver hardware city

You can see some of em in my photo.

They also have galet rh first, some perf bags, a black rh town with really nice leather.


----------



## roey

xxxxx

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-OLIV...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439ead4f6b


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

there is also a velo black for over 3000$  on ebay.com xxxxxx


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Blck City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lacibraz/items/Balenciaga_2005_F_W_Black_City


----------



## French75

*Pourpre RH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lvch...alenciaga_Pourpre_Pomegranate_RH_Work_Satchel


----------



## NYCavalier

Cyclade velo @ Barneys NY Madison


----------



## vlore

*08 Vert Thyme RH City*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_vert_thyme_city


----------



## MAGJES

'09 Raisin City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/yukongal/items/2009_FW_Balenciaga_Raisin_RH_City_Mint_


----------



## redskater

xxxxx 05 teal day xxxxx

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-S-S-..._Handbags?hash=item2c54174e8d#ht_14013wt_1142


----------



## livy1888

*04 BLACK PH FLAT MESSENGER 
*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-04-black-chevre-flat-messenger-bag_W0QQitemZ110519502053QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item19bb79c4e5


----------



## misstuberose

my constant hunt of ggh bags in my fave colours yields me this list from bal cannes' Cynthia, she's really good & responds fast!

and here's the latest they have as of today!

- part time : ruby,framboise,bubble gum,evergreen,charbon 

- pompom: sapphire,bubble gum,pommier ,charbon, 

- work: evergreen,bubble gum,pommier,amethyste,charbon,anthracyte,ruby 

- day: amethyste,charbon,white,evergreen 

unfortunately, none of these are my fave colours  sapphire comes close but i do not like pompon!


----------



## vlore

*07 Coral? GGH Day*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_ggh_coral_day


----------



## saira1214

^^I think that's Rouille.


----------



## ehc2010

Balenciaga moutarde flats and wedge, olive flats at bluefly.com

http://www.bluefly.com/_/N-1aaq/Ntt...ll/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly?init=y


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

outremer RH PART TIME http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balenciaga-RH-Part-Time-Bag-Outremer-10-TPF_W0QQitemZ230463032328QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item35a8aacc08


----------



## sunshine074

Patchwork

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...sic-Sunday-tote/cat60024/307275801/detail.fly


----------



## Alice1979

08 sky blue day rh

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-sky-blue-lambskin-day-bag.aspx

09 automne first

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-automne-lambskin-first-motorcycle-bag.aspx

09 poupre shoulder

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-poupre-shoulder-pochette-bag.aspx


----------



## bedhead

02 Monk Leather First 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2002...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c114272ac


----------



## pianoblue

Lilac, Frist, regular hardware
Barney New York, San francisco store.
see only one


----------



## cbarrus

Corey just listed some beautiful bags for giant hardware lovers:

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...2ED14245C5D66C4BC7.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=28


----------



## vlore

*07 Violet RH City*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_violet_city


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Black RGGH Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2010...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efeec932d


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2008 EB SGH Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-100-Auth-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3cac29cb9e


----------



## Jira

*NWT 2010 Anthracite Click*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/oogiewoogie/items/Balenciaga_2010_Anthracite_Click__BNWT_


----------



## Jira

*N**WT 2010 Sorbet RH Pencil
*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clarimond/items/Balenciaga_2010_Sorbet_Pencil_Brand_New


----------



## Jira

*NWT 2010 Cyclade Pencil*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clarimond/items/Balenciaga_2010_Cyclade_Pencil_Brand_New


----------



## misstuberose

EB GGH Work:
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00300.html


----------



## Adel'le

Lilac First

http://www.glampotboutique.com/search/label/Balenciaga


----------



## aki_sato

*Balenciaga Canard Leather Biker Jacket - 42*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-canard-leather-biker-jacket-42-p-753.html


----------



## aki_sato

*Canard Rose Gold Giant Hardware First*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/canard-rose-gold-giant-hardware-first-p-738.html


----------



## NYCavalier

outremer RH, anthra RGGH, black RGGH, cyclade rh bracelets @ BG


----------



## NYCavalier

*Bergdorf Goodman*:

Olive GSH Money Wallet
Moutarde GSH Money Wallet
Cyclade Makeup
Black Makeup
Outremer Giant Hip
Outremer First
Sahara RGGH City
Canard RGGH City
Olive Perforated RH City
Black GCH City
Sorbet RH City
Sorbet GSH City
Black GCH Work
Black RGGH Day


----------



## Susan Lee

09 Praline GSH Work BNWT'S

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_09_Praline_GSH_Work__BNWT_


----------



## foxymom

xxxxx 07 Vert Gazon GGH City!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2007...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cac4bc321


----------



## mzedith

BALENCIAGA 2006 Truffle Twiggy xxxxx

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/adoll76/items/Authentic_BALENCIAGA_2006_Truffle_Twiggy


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga 2006 Pre-Fall Grenat/Oxblood Men's Flap Messenger

http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00292.html#aBAL_2d00292


----------



## vlore

*09 Anthra RH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c11d03836
*
Bubblegum GSH Hobo*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-08-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c11dd58ad
*
07 Black GSH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-C...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a06677654
*
09 Pourpre RH Club*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sunnycloud/items/PRICE_DROP_____Balenciaga_2009_Poupre_Club_with_RH
*
07 Vert D'Eau RH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CeeJay/items/Balenciaga____07_Vert_D_Eau_Part_Time__RH_

*06 Lilac RH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy...__BALENCIAGA_06_LILAC_WORK_BAG__FREESHIPPING_

*08 Evergreen CGH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bal90/items/balenciaga_evergreen_08_covered_work_bag_excellent
*
10 Moutarde RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_2010_Moutarde_City___NEW__


----------



## vlore

*04 True Red PH First*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bleu...ALENCIAGA_TRUE_RED_FIRST_Bag_motorcycle_04_PH

*10 Castagna RH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missyabc123/items/NWT_Authentic_Balenciaga_Castagna_Brown_Day_2010

*10 Anthra Large Sunday*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clar...a_2010_Anthracite_Sunday_Large_Tote_Brand_New

*Cyclade Pencil*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clarimond/items/Balenciaga_2010_Cyclade_Pencil_Brand_New

*10 Black CGH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cno40/items/NWT_Auth_Balenciaga_CGH_DAY_2010_Black

*Pourpre GGH Money Wallet*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/putriduyung/items/Brand_New_Balenciaga_Money_Wallet_Poupre_GGH
*
Amethyst CH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/soli...st_Balenciaga_Day___Reduced_Price__TPF_Member


----------



## uliss

Balenciaga Arena Classic Day - Lilas 
http://www.barneys.com/Arena Classic Day/00505001754247,default,pd.html


----------



## NYCavalier

Barneys NY Madison has a Lilac (lilas) GCH Day


----------



## purses & pugs

*Bal London has these GGH bags and Towns left:*

Classic Town: sahara, sorbet, tomate, anthracite, black 
GSH: olive, canard, anthracite, black 
RGGH: cyclade, black, olive 

GGH part time coral red 
GGH City Turquoise 
GGH Weekender white 
GGH Pompon noix


----------



## kiwishopper

Bal in SCP (south coast plaza in Irvene LA) has Conrad town in GSH and Mutard town in RGH. They also have a mutard (mustard colour) money in RGH. They also have several moto jackets in olive, black and Conrad. Talk to Paige, she is very nice


----------



## vlore

*Neimans Merrick Park* has: 
Moutard RH Town 
Galet CGH Folder
Black Perforated City, First
Sahara Maxi Twiggy


----------



## ieweuyhs

Erica has new goodies up.

2009 Blue Layette RH PT

2008 Electric Turquoise GSH City

Electric Blue GSH Flat Clutch

2008 Rouge Vermillion GSH City

2008 Rouge Vermillion GSH Work

Sanguine GSH PT

Sanguine RH PT

Sanguine RH Work


----------



## Jira

*2006 Blueberry (Bleu Roi) City *

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260590170511&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## viewwing

Barneys at Las Vegas has Outremer and Sorbet Weekender!


----------



## mere girl

Bal London today have the following City GSH in store

sahara
granny
papette
pommier
tomate
sanguine
charbon
castagna
black

and a raisin GSH part-time


----------



## NYCavalier

Sang RH city

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2010..._Handbags&hash=item2a0685dc03#ht_17139wt_1167


----------



## NYCavalier

Marine GSH Flat Clutch 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clar...a_2008_Marine_Silver_Giant_Flat_Handle_Clutch


----------



## missty4

Wasn't sure if this is the right place to put this, but wanted to share.

From 4/22-4/25: Present receipts totaling $1,000 in same day purchases from South Coast Plaza boutiques at concierge locations and receive a $100 gift certificate to South Coast Plaza.

This includes Bal SCP

http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...aza-free-gift-purchase-april-22-a-572772.html


----------



## bedhead

Balenciaga bags discounted 15% this weekend at Mona Moore. Please note their main store is in Canada, but some of the bags are at their store in the US.

Photos of bags here: http://monaloves.com/post/543069313/balenciaga-at-mona-moore-please-call-or-e-mail

The prices are:
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Matalasse: $2395  15% = 2035.75
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Classic Weekender: $1895 -15% = 1610.75
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Giant City: $1895 -15% = 1610.75
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Classic Day: $1195  15% = 1015.75
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Classic Square: $2095 -15% = 1780.75
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Giant Brief: $1895 -15% = 1610.75
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Giant Folder: $2095 -15% = 1780.75
-[FONT=&quot]          [/FONT]Giant RRT: $2195  15% = 1865.75

These prices are in Canadian dollars.


----------



## redskater

Barney's in Dallas at the north park mall has an outremer day in rh.  ask for Summer!


----------



## roey

I received an email from my s/a Steve at the Costa Mesa boutique today stating they have two SGH Canard Cities in stock.  This is a final shipment so if you're looking for one give them a call -714-668-0557.


----------



## megt10

missty4 said:


> Wasn't sure if this is the right place to put this, but wanted to share.
> 
> From 4/22-4/25: Present receipts totaling $1,000 in same day purchases from South Coast Plaza boutiques at concierge locations and receive a $100 gift certificate to South Coast Plaza.
> 
> This includes Bal SCP
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...aza-free-gift-purchase-april-22-a-572772.html


 I purchased a bag from Balenciaga by phone during their last event from Steve and he stood in line and got the certificate for me. I didn't even know of the event until he emailed me to let me know that he had done it and then he sent it with the bag. So for anyone who can't make it this weekend but wants to get a bag I suggest calling and asking for Steve. He will go the extra mile for you.


----------



## jimmy

http://www.koodos.com/product/106160

Argent GSH City plus others


----------



## NYCavalier

^ That is Galet GSH City


----------



## TMitch6542

Barney's at Chestnut Hill, MA has 
Black Giant Rose Gold Day
Black Giant Rose Gold City.
Mustard Rose Gold Town
Mustard Giant Rose Gold Day
Mustard Giant Rose Gold City


----------



## Susan Lee

2010 Sang Giant Hip BNWT's
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sang_Giant_Hip__BNWT_


2007 Black GSH Hobo BNWT's
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_07_Black_Hobo_GSH__BNWT_


----------



## redskater

2006 sapin city xxxxx
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Auth...H_Handbags&hash=item4cef00236b#ht_1140wt_1142


----------



## aki_sato

*2009 Spring/Summer Sanguine Makeup Clutch*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1412&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*2004 Fall/Winter Black Twiggy*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1410&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*2004 Fall/Winter Lilac Twiggy*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1384&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Rose City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Balenc...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335c61f4be


----------



## aki_sato

*05 Navy City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/RARE_AUTH__BALENCIAGA_05_NAVY_BLUE_CITY_RH_BAG__CHEVRE


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Rose City* (different auction that posted earlier)
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/adoll76/items/Authentic_BALENCIAGA_2004_Rose_City


----------



## CClementine

BALENCIAGA ANTHRACITE SUNDAY

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220592510059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*galet gsh work!*http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-F-W-09-Galet-GSH-Work-Bag-/220595433776?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335c833130


----------



## ehemelay

Sz 42, Black w/black zippers moto jacket!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-BIKE...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0a19a35


----------



## Nanaz

*07 GGH Cafe City at Shirise for $1595.00*
*Ask for Dave 847-835-2595. The leather is awsome.*


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Sang GSH Midday BNWT's*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sang_Midday_GSH__BNWT_

*2009 Chataigne GSH City BNWT's*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_09_Chataigne_City_GSH__BNWT_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Gray Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2005...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c54435104


----------



## vlore

*09 Noix CGH Besace*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jennifer32/items/Balenciaga__09_Noix_GCH_Besace

*05 Teal RH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/connie91377/items/Balenciaga_S_S_2005_Teal_Day_Bag___Holy_Grail_

*10 Moutarde RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_2010_Moutarde_City___NEW__
*
08 EB GSH Brief*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Harp...aga_08_S_S_Electric_Blue_SGH_Brief___TPF___BO


----------



## ehc2010

At barneys.com, black rggh city and day:

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Giant City/00505005043224,default,pd.html


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Cyclade GSH Midday BNWT's*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Cyclade_Midday_GSH__BNWT_


----------



## aki_sato

New bags at RDC:
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## NYCavalier

Argent GSH Day

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1417&categoryId=28


----------



## CMUmom56

GGH Chataigne PT @ AFF



http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2009_ggh_chataigne_part_time


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*2003 BLUE JEAN CITY w/Pewter Hardware *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dana...3_BLUE_CITY_with_Pewter_Hardware__HOLY_GRAIL_


----------



## delmilano

*2008 charbon besace* messenger
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/taij...on_08_Besace_Messenger_&#8212;_Authentic__TPF

*2007 sandstone shoulder*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/taij...one_07_Shoulder_Clutch_&#8212;_Authentic__TPF


----------



## Livia1

*2007 S/S black GGH City*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...921.qscstrfrnt01?productId=1422&categoryId=28


----------



## outtacontrol

BUBBLEGUM GGH CITY FOR $945!!!!


http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bubblegum-pink-lambskin-city-giant-hardware-bag.aspx

Bouton D'Or  07 GGH CITY FOR 945!!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bouton-d-or-chevre-leather-city-giant-hardware-bag-2.aspx


----------



## saira1214

09 Poupre GSH PT http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balenciaga-Giant-Part-Time-Bag-New-2009-/110525116552?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bbcf7088


----------



## saira1214

Papeete RH PT http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Papeete-Part-Time-RH-bag-NEW-NWT-1495-/110521692568?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bb9b3198


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Sorbet GSH Part Time BNWT's*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/45452/items/14710747


----------



## BooYah

*2005 Turquoise City:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Balenc..._Handbags&hash=item335c9dbdb6#ht_16033wt_1167


----------



## Nanaz

*BalNY stock as of yesterday:*

*GSH City: Black, Canard, Pommier, Sanguine, Light Olive, Ceil, Chestnut and Papeet.*
*GGH City: Chestnut, and Charbone.*
*GSH Pom Pom: Bubble Gum Pink, and Sanguine.*
*GGH Pom Pom: Black, Raisin and Pommier.*
*GSH Sang Midday*
*GSH PT: Black, Anthra, Outremier, Pommier and Ceil*
*GGH PT: Charbone and Chestnut.*
*GSH Day: Maldives, Ceil, Pommier, Blue Layatte, Anthra, Black, Chatagne, Grannie, Poupre, Mandarine, and Automne.*
*GGH Day: Chatagne.*
*GGH Work: Mutarde, Poupre, Pommier, Chatagne, and Blue Layatte.*
*GSH Work: Parlaine, Poupre, Grannie, Mandarine, Framboise, Chatagne, Sanguine and Ceil.*


----------



## pilatesworks

There are some Balenciaga wallets on Bluefly right now:

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-Small-Goods/_/N-1z13zffZ7adw/list.fly


----------



## kicksarefortwids

Just spotted a grenat and truffle work (both RH) at Barney's San Francisco.  Be warned that the grenat has some strange colorings that appear to be a natural part of the leather and not due to damage or use (one of the handles is dark, the body is darker than other grenats I have seen in the past and the trim is very light).  It doesn't appeal to me but it is obviously a hard bag to find.  The truffle is a lighter truffle than others I have seen.

Also, they have both a Day and City in Moutarde with RGGH and a few fabric bags with regular GH.


----------



## wonderwoman9

french blue rh city
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pinkpuggy/items/Balenciaga_07_French_Blue_RH_City___mint_condition_

09 anthra gsh pencil
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pinkpuggy/items/Balenciaga_09_Anthracite_GSH_Pencil

pale magenta gsh cp
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pinkpuggy/items/Balenciaga_08_Pale_Magenta_GSH_Coin_Purse


----------



## Nanaz

*BalNY stock as of yesterday:*

*GSH City: Black, Canard, Pommier, Sanguine, Light Olive, Ceil, Chestnut and Papeet.*
*GGH City: Chestnut, and Charbone.*
*GSH Pom Pom: Bubble Gum Pink, and Sanguine.*
*GGH Pom Pom: Black, Raisin and Pommier.*
*GSH Sang Midday*
*GSH PT: Black, Anthra, Outremier, Pommier and Ceil*
*GGH PT: Charbone and Chestnut.*
*GSH Day: Maldives, Ceil, Pommier, Blue Layatte, Anthra, Black, Chatagne, Grannie, Poupre, Mandarine, and Automne.*
*GGH Day: Chatagne.*
*GGH Work: Mutarde, Poupre, Pommier, Chatagne, and Blue Layatte.*
*GSH Work: Parlaine, Poupre, Grannie, Mandarine, Framboise, Chatagne, Sanguine and Ceil.* 

*I hope this helps some of you.*


----------



## French75

Marine GGH PT !

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_07_Marine_GGH_PT_Gold_Giant_Part_Time


----------



## vlore

*10 Sahara RGGH City!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Balenciaga-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eacbec739
*
Black GGH Brief*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Blac...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c54491e25


----------



## aimond

http://www.koodos.com/shop/brands-balenciaga

RH City in Outremer, Moutarde, Sang, Framboise and Palm.


----------



## joyeaux

xxxxx Vert Fonce City! xxxxx

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130387166737&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## wonderwoman9

10 sahara day rh
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...KU=bw17921&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Day Hobo


----------



## mere girl

06 ink twiggy
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/06-Balenciaga...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35a901075a


----------



## CMUmom56

xxxxx '06 Rouge Box
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2006_rouge_vif_box



xxxxx '09 GGH PT in Chataigne -- xxxxx @ AFF

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2009_ggh_chataigne_part_time


----------



## French75

Officier GSH PT !!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Balenciaga-09-Bl...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3eff5c94aa

Bleu Electric / Electric Blue Weekender !

http://cgi.ebay.fr/SOLD-OUT-BALENCI...tem&pt=BENL_Damestassen_1&hash=item3a5a63f913


----------



## wonderwoman9

2010 sahara sunday

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-sahara-lambskin-Classic-Sunday-tote/SEARCH/306911401/detail.fly


----------



## NYCavalier

Sahara RGGH City

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Balenciaga-...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eacbec739#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## vlore

*09 White CGH Brief*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/rosyposie1/items/Balenciaga_White_2009_Brief_BNWTs_Covered_Giant_HW

*07 Mogano Step*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/zippoepson/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_Mogano_Cinnamon_Step_Chevre

*07 Anthra GGH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/addicted2days/items/Balenciaga_2007_Anthracite_GGH_Day_Bag

*06 Pale Pink Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/addicted2days/items/Balenciaga_2006_Pale_Pink_Day

*10 Outremer RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/area...T_Balenciaga_2010_Outremer_RH_City__Must_See_

*09 Black GSH Envelope*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/area...ic_BNWT_Balenciaga_2009_Black_Envelope_Clutch


----------



## vlore

*05 Gray Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190392258820&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vlore

*08 Bubblegum RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Shib...c_Balenciaga_2008_Bubblegum___Bubble_Gum_City

*Argent Coin Purse*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Kamania/items/AUTH_08_BALENCIAGA_ARGENT_COIN_PURSE___TPFer


----------



## littlerock

Purple CGH Pom Pon currently at $880

(listed as Raisin but it's really* Sapphire*)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Purp...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335cb6e127


----------



## MAGJES

2008 Emerald/Evergreen RH City!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTHENTIC-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5bc31e42


----------



## MichK

*2007 Vert D'eau City!*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sugarplush/items/Balenciaga_2007_Vert_D_eau_RH_City__MINT_


----------



## aki_sato

03 Olive First
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...8D2.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1423&categoryId=28


----------



## vlore

*Argent GSH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-ARGE...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3cac9c9059

*Pommier GSH Day*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/pommier-silver-giant-day-p-903.html

*Pourpre RH Day*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/pourpre-day-p-901.html
*
Magenta GGH Slim*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/magenta-gold-giant-slim-p-905.html


Neiman Marcus Coral Gables has a *Moutarde Town.* If interested call Neil @ 786-999-1000


----------



## kalilagirl

07 Violet GGH PT
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy99/items/VERY_RARE__AUTH__BALENCIAGA_07_VIOLET_GGH_PART_TIME_BAG


----------



## French75

2005 Rouge Theatre First

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1424&categoryId=28


----------



## Jira

*04 True Red First with Pewter Hardware*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-04-T...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a06d57f48


----------



## NYCavalier

Moutarde RGGH City *$1500*

http://global.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA_MOUTARDE_YELLOW_CITY_BAG_NEW_2010_WRGH/180503267325/item


----------



## vlore

*RGGH Black Town*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lana..._2010_BLACK_RGGH_TOWN___new_ROSEGOLD_hardware

*09 Raisin GGH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_09_Raisin_GGH_Work_Gold_Giant

*05 Apple Green City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy...GA_05_APPLE_GREEN_CITY_RH_BAG_unique_14914360

*06 Origan City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Sleddogs/items/2006_Balenciaga_Origan_City___Mint_


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

outremer rh city http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balenciaga-2010-Outremer-RH-City-NEW-/120565951780?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c124a6d24


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

lilac 06 coin purse http://cgi.ebay.it/Balenciaga-06-lilac-coin-purse-autentico-/200466232249?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2eacb7f3b9


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

raisin GSH MIDDAY 09http://cgi.ebay.de/BALENCIAGA-large-Arena-Handbag-purple-new-authentic-/130388732228?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5bc62944


----------



## sunshine074

Cyclade Money

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-s...tinental-wallet/cat60024/308326401/detail.fly

Moutarde Money
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-y...tinental-wallet/cat60024/308326601/detail.fly

Canard 
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-blue-lambskin-Compagnon-zip-wallet/cat60024/308326001/detail.fly


----------



## aimond

Balenciaga bags on BrandAlley today for people in UK. Black RH City has sold out but they do have Chocolate RH Citites left for £595.
http://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSMarque/Id-3745-Produit-0


----------



## ieweuyhs

VG GGH City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_07_Vert_Gazon_GGH_City_Gold_Giant

Sorbet GSH Giant Handle
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bunnyboo/items/NWT_Balenciaga_Giant_Handle_Sorbet_Clutch_Bag_2010_GSH


----------



## vlore

*07 Vert Fonce City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-07-Vert-Fo...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5bae4611
*
09 Officer GSH PT*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-09-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3eff5c94aa

*08 Vermillion GGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-08-V...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3eff5c76db


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

just listed  ON RDC *LIME GGH CITY 2010*http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1428&categoryId=28


----------



## ehc2010

At Balenciaga South Coast Plaza:

Both Chestnut and Charbon GGH CITIES and PART TIMES.

The CHESTNUT GGH CITY had THE MOST INCREDIBLE LEATHER!!!!


----------



## vlore

*Galet GSH City*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2009_gsh_khaki_city

*Jaune GGH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0d406b4


----------



## Jira

*06 Ink Shrug*

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa0f81f2a


----------



## Jira

*06 Blueberry First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-06-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a06e53356


----------



## NYCavalier

04 Seafoam PW City!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-S-S-...omen_s_Bags&hash=item4aa0f4465e#ht_662wt_1167

Sapphire GSH Part Time
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Purp...H_Handbags&hash=item2a06d51dee#ht_6188wt_1167

09 Black w/ Black Zips Moto Jacket Size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-BALENCIAGA...red_Jackets&hash=item1e5bba1528#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## weekender2

2007 chevre black ggh work

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f2be3ce4


----------



## DeryaHm

2006 chevre blueberry rh weekender xxxxx
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-06-B...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cacab9ca1#ht_863wt_1165


----------



## mntncat

White MOTO jacket 38

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-white-leather-biker-jacket-38-p-753.html


----------



## NYCavalier

Anthra GGH CITY AVALIABLE on Bal.com

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...ue=803072444(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)


----------



## NYCavalier

Black Cabas
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-2010-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5bc2c623#ht_924wt_941

Sorbet RH Town
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NWT-BALENC...ltDomain_0&hash=item19bc176a12#ht_2248wt_1167

Galet GSH PT
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-Balenciaga-...H_Handbags&hash=item2a06e5c8fd#ht_9935wt_1167


----------



## NYCavalier

Canard RGGH Day!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-RGGH...H_Handbags&hash=item4cef3a3ce1#ht_1001wt_1167


----------



## NYCavalier

Sorbet GSH City BNWT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123#ht_572wt_1167


----------



## juicy couture jen

*04 Pistachio City* 
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...caTitle=BALENCIAGA Chevre City Tote Pistachio


----------



## vlore

*Small Cyclade Sunday*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-l...Day-small-tote/cat340068/306955201/detail.fly


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*turquoise 2005  city*!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-2005-Turquoise-City-bag-rare-find-/180504773725?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Kleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item2a06ec445d


----------



## CClementine

I have not seen this posted. Neiman Marcus is now carrying Balenciaga online. They have a few citys, firsts and shoes. The bags are 10 year anniversary line that look to me just like the LE metallic bags from the 09 season. The good part is the price is still 1395.00 for a city! Black, Bronze and Rose are currently listed in RH.


----------



## CMUmom56

'09 GGH PT in Chataigne -- $1,570.50 @ AFF!!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga


----------



## vlore

*10 Black Cabas*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-2010-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5bc2c623

*Blue Layette GGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/s-s-09-Balencia...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b199cb04

*06 Origan City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b195d7db

*09 GCH Noix Club*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-BALENCIAGA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa106c151

*07 Rouille GGH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290433376852&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## NYCavalier

Cyclade Small Sunday Tote (with an  extra 10% off today!!)

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-l...in-Day-small-tote/SEARCH/306955201/detail.fly


----------



## cbarrus

I was in Neiman's in Charlotte, NC, today.  If anyone is interested in '09 colors and the Twiggy, they still had a Galet Twiggy and one in Pommier.  I also saw what I think was an Anthracite WE.  I didn't really look at these closely, but the WE looked very nice from what I saw.


----------



## vlore

*07 Mogano GGH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2007_Mogano_GGH_Work_Bag

*07 Black GGH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2007_Black_GGH_Work_Bag


----------



## cbarrus

Balenciaga.com has key rings!

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/SmallLeatherGoods/Others/P-Key-ring.aspx#view-color


----------



## Livia1

*05 black RH Day*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2005_Black_Day


----------



## NYCavalier

Bouton D'Or Chevre Leather GGH CITY!!!! $945!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bouton-d-or-chevre-leather-city-giant-hardware-bag-2.aspx


----------



## mere girl

Balenciaga London have the sorbet iphone case - £175


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

noix gsh pencil http://cgi.ebay.de/Authentic-BALENC...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item2a06ec9773


----------



## vlore

*Blue Layette? Large Matelasse*
http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-balenciaga...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2306f94942
*
Vert Fonce GSH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/F-W-07-Balencia...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335cef5a5d

*Galet GSH PT*
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-Balenciaga-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a06e5c8fd

*08 Charbon GSH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Balenciaga...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3eff8d7995

*05 Magenta Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2306e5b76d


----------



## NYCavalier

Outremer RH Pompon
http://www.barneys.com/Arena Classic Pompon/00505003657270,default,pd.html


----------



## cocoandjen

Charbon Weekender.  Bluefly lists as Charcoal.  $1356
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-charcoal-lambskin-Weekender-travel-bag/SEARCH/307063301/detail.fly


----------



## irishjj

Ruby Weekender @ Barneys Las Vegas!


----------



## Anna_525

New items on Real Deal Collection, plus more items on sale!


----------



## betty.lee

xxxxxx
08 sapphire gsh part time.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Purp...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a06d51dee


----------



## cocoandjen

Giant folder $1356:  http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-charcoal-lambskin-giant-tall-satchel/SEARCH/307065201/detail.fly


----------



## chloe.chloe

tomato GSH city
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/arealshepherd/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_2007_Tomato_GSH_City_CHEVRE


----------



## chloe.chloe

x olive work!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/_patina_/items/2006_BALENCIAGA_ORIGAN_OLIVE_WORK_RH_Chevre_Bag_Purse


----------



## vlore

*08 Vert Thyme GSH Brief*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ClaraAreys/items/Balenciaga_08_Vert_Thyme_SGH_Brief_priced_to_sell

*10 Papeete RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ClaraAreys/items/Balenciaga__10_Papeete_RH_City___Amazing_color

*08 Sahara Courier*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jenny1963/items/Amazing_2008_Balenciaga_Sahara_Courier
*
08 Chocolate? RH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/veeraporn/items/Auth_Chocolate_Balenciaga_Day_Handbag_2008_Excellent_
*
06 Truffle Medium Matelasse*
http://cgi.ebay.com/F-W-2006-Balenc...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335ceec94a


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Caramel Twiggy : 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110531584100#ht_500wt_990


----------



## cocoandjen

'07 Vert D'Eau Part-Time (RH)  $1200 http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CeeJay/items/Balenciaga____07_Vert_D_Eau_Part_Time__RH_


----------



## NYCavalier

Galet GCH City
http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-BALENCIAGA...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0700734f#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## cocoandjen

Black SGH Bowler 
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-black-lambskin-Giant-Street-bowler-bag/SEARCH/307921401/detail.fly


----------



## MichK

From the same seller:

*1. 2004 Black PH WE!*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2004_Black_Pewter_HW_Week_ender_

*2. 2005 Black Work *
*http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2005_Black_RH_Work*

*3. 2007 Black GGH WE*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2007_Black_GGH_Week_ender


----------



## MAGJES

2005 Rouge Theatre Work

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2005_Rouge_Theatre_Work


----------



## aimond

More Balenciaga on Koodos.com tomorrow for UK only.  Giant Part-times as well as Cities.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=214746&id=7534151933&l=1c484c7158


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

xxxxxSorbet RH City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/angelalam5/items/Balenciaga_SS10_Sorbet_RH_City___Like_New


----------



## silverfern

*2010 CANARD VELO*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2010_Canard_Velo__LIKE_NEW_

*2010 BLACK RGGH CITY*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxi...IAGA_BLACK_CITY_RGGH_ROSE_GOLD_GIANT_HARDWARE

*05 TURQY FIRST*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/LuckyLisa/items/Balenciaga_05_Turquoise_First_Classique_OBO_Trade

*07 PLOMB RH WORK*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eastvillage/items/F_W_2007_Balenciaga_Plomb_Work_Bag


----------



## bedhead

Neiman Marcus Paramus, NJ (Garden State Plaza mall) stock as of today:

Canard: RH City, SGH First
Outremer: RH Pom Pon, RH First, GSH City
Raisin: GSH City
Sorbet: GSH City
Pommier: RH Day, RH Twiggy, GSH Midday (I think, not super familiar with this style)
Lots of other stock in Cyclade, Sahara, and several other colors, plus a few items like patchwork bags and silver and gold Money wallets. They also had the limited edition NM exclusive ballet flats in Noir.


----------



## vlore

*06 Ink Weekender*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/p3t0t/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_2006_INK_weekender

*05 Black City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Bellabags23/items/Balenciaga_2005_Black_City_price_drop

*05 Bordeaux Twiggy*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/luxu...hentic_Balenciaga_2005_Bordeaux_Chevre_Twiggy

*09 GSH Galet Pom Pon*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/glamorous/items/_TPF__NWT_Balenciaga_bag_GSH_Pom_Pon_Galet_2009

*05 Black Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2005_Black_RH_Work
*
07 Mogano RH Brief*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/imindet/items/BALENCIAGA_O7_MOGANO__CINNAMON__BRIEF_RH___MINT__WOW_


----------



## MAGJES

_Ann's Fabulous Finds lists this as Khaki but it's Galet_

*2009 Galet GSH City*

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=92cbf93fef2e86e11b2c029ba75cd021


----------



## vlore

*08 Vert Thyme RH City*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_vert_thyme_city

*08 GSH Sky Blue Day*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_sgh_sky_blue_day_bag

*09 Black Men's Day*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2009_black_men_s_day

*06 Rouge VIF Box*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2006_rouge_vif_box


----------



## olidivia

NWT Tempete Part Time RH Buy-It-Now $1,250:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2009...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5bea6bd9


----------



## kiwishopper

Cory at Real Deal Collection just added a bunch of new stuff 

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## cocoandjen

kiwishopper said:


> Cory at Real Deal Collection just added a bunch of new stuff
> 
> http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


 
2003 Spring/Summer Emerald Green Weekender
2004 Fall/Winter Marron Aviator Helmet Bag
2005 Spring/Summer Camel Duffel Bag
2006 Spring/Summer Ink Purse
2007 Fall/Winter Black Twiggy
2007 Fall/Winter Violet Twiggy
2008 Fall/Winter Black Cherry Makeup Clutch
2008 Fall/Winter Charbon Bowling
2008 Fall/Winter Marine Mini Mini Coin Purse
2009 Spring/Summer Praline Coin Purse


----------



## mochiblure

Satine Boutique has some Balenciaga shoes on sale for 40% off (sorry not sure about specific styles) -- contact Naomi Chromoy at naomi@satineboutique.com if you're interested.


----------



## anitos

Holt Renfrew Montreal had Black city RGGH and Canard town RGGH and some other bags, but I can't remember....I was too mesmerized by the RGGH.... oh they also had a canard RH City.


----------



## vlore

*'10 Anthra RH Day*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/anthracite-day-p-470.html

*09 Automne RH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/coewcpe/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_Work_2009_Automne

*05 Sky Blue Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/coewcpe/items/Balenciaga_Work_2005_Sky_Blue_unique_15521032

*'10 Black Velo*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ckh04/items/Balenciaga_2010_Black_Velo_RH___Mint_

*06 Ink Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/nars503/items/Balenciaga_Ink_Work_Bag__Auth__gorgeous___

*'10 RH Outremer Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/besabonita/items/EUC_Balenciaga_2010_Outremer_Day_RH_OBO

*07 Tomato GSH Hobo*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/meganka/items/2007_Balenciaga_Tomato_SGH_Hobo

*08 Bouton D'Or RH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/BagP..._Spring_Summer_Buoton_d_Or_Fluorescent_Yellow

*07 GSH Plomb Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cad259a7e


----------



## mayen120

Imagine my surprise when i saw Bbags @ my local Nordies 


i also met the sweetest SA and she showed me the fall look book, 

and i pre ordered the new perforated city in blue roi 

anyway here is what i remember

black money wallet GGH - somebody please get this before i do 
black GGH slim

tempete SGH day
tempete SGH money wallet

not sure what Red but it was '08  - midday and clutch

they had a bunch or sorbet - first, 

cyclade part time SGH


and a whole lot more......PM me if you want SA info


----------



## mayen120

viewwing said:


> What was the red clutch you saw? What kind of hardware did it have?




SGH - i think it's coral


----------



## Nancy in VA

Outremer citys on Barneys site


----------



## NYCavalier

^^ RH http://www.barneys.com/Arena City Classic/00505003657089,default,pd.html


----------



## hannahsophia

neiman marcus at the garden state plaza and a couple of beautiful bals in:

papeete part time rh:






black rgh city with AMAZING leather. very thick and plump and wrinkly.


----------



## lilmissb

xxxxx

2005 Dolma Mini Mini Twiggy
http://closetsforsale.blogspot.com/2010/05/2005-balenciaga-dolma-green-mini-mini.html

2009 Black RH City
http://closetsforsale.blogspot.com/2010/05/2009-balenciaga-black-regular-hardware.html

2008 Electric Blue First
http://closetsforsale.blogspot.com/2010/05/2008-balenciaga-electric-blue-first.html

2008 Jaune Twiggy
http://closetsforsale.blogspot.com/2010/05/2007-balenciaga-jaune-twiggy-excellent.html


----------



## Aarponen

Officier ggh city

http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTHENTIQUE-SAC-...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item3effbb3a44


----------



## pilatesworks

Balenciaga dress on sale : 

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=34144799&TP=11227


----------



## o_luxurious

As of yesterday at *Neiman Marcus *in *Tysons Galleria *(VA/DC area):

- Perforated Moutarde City
- Black SGH First
- Black RH Town
- Black SGH Part Time

- Outremer Money Wallet
- Raisin SGH Hip
- Granny Green CGH Envelope Clutch

They had more inventory but these are the ones I remember for sure.

Store number: 703-761-1600


----------



## Desi

Plomb GSH Work: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eastvillage/items/Balenciaga_F_W_2007_Plomb_GSH_Work

Same Seller has Mastic GGH PT


----------



## irishjj

Bluefly has Anthra and Black Drums!

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-black-lambskin-Drum-small-bag/SEARCH/308447401/detail.fly


----------



## NYCavalier

Sang Sunday Tote 

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-red-lambskin-Classic-Sunday-tote/cat340068/306955401/detail.fly


----------



## NYCavalier

Bal NY:

Anthra Perf RH City
Black GGH City
Black GGH Work


----------



## vlore

New bag @ Barneys
*Multi-Stripe GGH City*
http://www.barneys.com/Mini Stripe City Classic/00505005045280,default,pd.html

*Jaune GGH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Lil_...ous_Balenciaga_EUC_Jaune_Part_Time_Bag_w__GGH

*Mandarin GSH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ruthie/items/BNWT_Balenciaga_bag_GSH_Part_Time_Mandarin_2009

*06 Sapin Mini Bowling*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lassa/items/Balenciaga_2006_Sapin_Mini_Bowling_Bag_Excellent____OBO
*
Raisin RH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/besabonita/items/NWT_Balenciaga_09__Raisen_Day_RH_OBO


----------



## NYCavalier

navy raffia and suede large shoulder bag
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-n...e-shoulder-bag/cat340068/307206201/detail.fly

black distressed lambskin oversized hobo
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...oversized-hobo/cat340068/306950601/detail.fly

light brown calfskin 'Papier' extra small tote
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-l...tra-small-tote/cat340068/306949401/detail.fly

grey distressed lambskin oversized hobo
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-g...oversized-hobo/cat340068/308430001/detail.fly

black leather 'Neo Classic' top handle bag
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...top-handle-bag/cat340068/307185101/detail.fly

dark green lambskin 'Weekender' 
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-d...der-travel-bag/cat340068/307063901/detail.fly


----------



## NYCavalier

cyclade Compagnon zip wallet
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-e...pagnon-zip-wallet/SEARCH/308326101/detail.fly

cyclade ballet flats
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-turquoise-leather-covered-stud-flats/SEARCH/308108501/detail.fly

olive ballet flats
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-olive-leather-Arena-flats/PDP_CROSS_SELL/307937701/detail.fly

moutarde ballet flats
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-mustard-leather-Arena-flats/PDP_CROSS_SELL/307937801/detail.fly


----------



## MichK

*Canard RH Pencil*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/taijassa/items/Balenciaga_Canard_s_s_10_Pencil___Authentic__TPF


----------



## vlore

*05 Chocolate City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/evie...__chevre___Chocolate_City_Regular_Hardware__G

*07 Black RH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Crred96/items/07_Balenciaga_Black_Work_AUTHENTIC

*06 Blue India PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Lil_Pocahontas/items/Gorgeous_Balenciaga_EUC_Blue_India_Part_Time_Bag

*10 Canard First*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/adoll76/items/Authentic_BALENCIAGA_2010_Canard_First___PICS_ADDED_

*Pourpre GSH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anniebanany03/items/BALENCIAGA_POURPRE_GSH_PART_TIME


----------



## NYCavalier

charcoal lambskin 'Giant Weekender' $1356

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-c...-Weekender-bag/cat340068/307064601/detail.fly


----------



## NYCavalier

*Noix GGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Authentic-...WH_Handbags&hash=item335d3b4a67#ht_632wt_1139

*Noix GGH Money Wallet*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...geNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ht_502wt_1139


----------



## Susan Lee

*09 Chataigne GSH Work BNWT's*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_09_Chataigne_Work_GSH__BNWT_


----------



## mere girl

08 ruby red city
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-BAL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item414fa0ad9e


----------



## mangosalmon

GSH Pom Pon Galet 2009
http://cgi.ebay.com/TPF-er-BNWT-Bal...H_Handbags&hash=item3cad0ec8cc#ht_7615wt_1116


----------



## olidivia

xxxxx Pale Magenta City $720 OBO:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Tenn...ga_Authentic_Pale_Magenta_City__sale_or_trade


----------



## ieweuyhs

Vert D'Eau RH City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/suga..._____Balenciaga_2007_Vert_D_eau_RH_City__MINT

Raisin RH Work
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/foreverpurse/items/Brand_New_Authenitc_Balenciaga__Work_FW09_Raisin


----------



## ieweuyhs

2009 Lilac RH Day
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/keep...Bag_in_2009_LE_Lilac_Brand_New_With_Tags_Atta

2010 Outremer RH Day
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/besabonita/items/EUC_Balenciaga_2010_Outremer_Day_RH_OBO

2007 Anthracite GGH Day
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/addicted2days/items/Balenciaga_2007_Anthracite_GGH_Day_Bag

2007 Black GGH Day
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jhal08/items/Auth_Balenciaga_07_Black_GGH_Day


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Rouge Theatre City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pvrichard/items/Balenciaga__05_Rouge_Theatre_City___New__Mint_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Black GGH Pom Pon*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clarimond/items/Balenciaga_2009_Black_Giant_Gold_Pom_Pon_Pompon


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Ciel Bracelet*

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2009_ciel_leather_bracelet


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Eggplant Twiggy*

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-chevre-eggplantpurple-twiggy-tote-mint-i-26809-s-262.html


----------



## mangosalmon

*AUTH Balenciaga motorcycle Gaint Part time bag-2009*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga..._Handbags&hash=item588748004e#ht_23328wt_1116


----------



## Desi

Neiman Marcus at Lenox Mall in Atlanta, GA had a lot of great bags over the weekend. 

I'm not sure if there is a new cream out since praline and sahara but it was one or the either. (leaning towards praline): Maxi Twiggy, GSH Work, First, GSH Pom Pon, Town

Canard first RH
Canard RH City
Canard Stardust City (never knew this existed- it wasn't labeled canard but was the exact same color as the first and city so i'm assuming it was canard also- please call and verify if you're interested)
Raisin GCH City
Black RG GH City 
Mandarin RH PT
Mandarin RH Pom Pon
Brown RH Velo (last one)
Tempete GCH Day
Black GSH Work and (Town? I think)
Black RH Maxi Twiggy
Outremer first

There was also an olive/khaki colored work- not sure of the exact color name but its new for this season. And they had a couple bracelet/cuffs, clutches and money wallets.

Thats all I can remember- they did have a nice selection. Most of the leathers are smooth- the Black RGGH has nice thick distressed leather as did all the praline bags. 

I checked with the SA there and they will do charge sends for anyone interested.


----------



## cocoandjen

Bag Borrow Steal private sales has:

Rose gold giant hardware City in "Blue" $1355
GGH City in "Black" though it looks rose gold from the pic $1295

Need a log in to access the sale www.bagborroworsteal.com.  1 of each left.


----------



## NYCavalier

Canard Compagnon
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-blue-lambskin-Compagnon-zip-wallet/SEARCH/308326001/detail.fly


----------



## lccsue

There is a tempete classic bracelet size medium at the Altanta Georgia Lenox Neiman Marcus - ask for Nina, she is just awesome!  Note that they can't ship internationally though.


----------



## MichK

*04 Black PH City!*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2004_Black_Pewter_HW_City

*Maldives Mini Mini*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silverfern/items/BNIB_Balenciaga_Maldives_Mini_Mini_Coin_Purse

*04 Pistachio City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scoobiesmomma/items/Balenciaga_2004_PISTACHIO_City__MINTY_Condition_


----------



## pilatesworks

2010 Canard RH City ! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2010_Canard_RH_City_BRAND_NEW___


----------



## MichK

*2007 Vert D'eau City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## delmilano

*08 ruby city*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bonesprit/items/authentic_BALENCIAGA_RUBY_08_RED_CITY_EXCELLENT


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*balenciaga  CANNES  has these colours in stock ! contact  JORGE  AT boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com  for further info  *
CLASSIC CITY 
outremer 
Sahara 
Vert olive 
Multicolor 
moutarde 
cyclades 
pommier 
granny 
black 
sorbet 
ciel 
evergreen 
white 

CLASSIC PART TIME 
Cyclades 
Moutarde 
Bubble gum 
sanguine 
outremer 
tampete 
raisin 
charbon 
canard 
ciel 
olive 
vermillon 
Black 
Sorbet 
evergreen 
mandarine 
white 
vert thyn 

CLASSIC WORK 
Blue Layette 
sky blue 
Magenta 
Raisin 
Bubble gum 
Black 
granny 
mandarine 
sanguine 
evergreen 
blue liturguique 
maldives 
rubis red 
vert thyn 
ciel 
white 
pommier 
vermillon 
cyclades 
blackcherry 
multicolor 
Praline 

CLASSIC DAY 
Rubis Red 
Black 
Blue Layette 
Blackcherry 
Saddle 
officier 
Evergreen 
Anthracite 
Framboise 
Vert Thyn 
Raisin 
Ciel 
Maldives 
Outremer 
Sky Blue 
Granny 
Pommier 
Mandarine 


TWIGGY 
Vert olive 
Ciel 
Black 
Cyclades 
Galet 
Outremer 
Moutarde 
Canard 
Charbon 
Sanguine 
Vert Thyn 
pommier 
Raisin 
White 

MAXI TWIGGY
Sorbet 
Noir 


Enjoy!


----------



## ieweuyhs

2008 Black GGH Flat Clutch
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chic...AGA_BLACK_GGH_GIANT_GOLD_HW_FLAT_CLUTCH__NM_w

2007 Black GGH Work
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2007_Black_GGH_Work_Bag

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_GGH_BLACK_WORK__gold_giant_hardware

Black GGH CP
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tokidoki/items/BNIB_2008_Balenciaga_Black_GGH_coin_purse

2009 Black GGH Pom Pon
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clarimond/items/Balenciaga_2009_Black_Giant_Gold_Pom_Pon_Pompon


----------



## pilatesworks

Bal Las Vegas is having a private sale on various bags, scarves, accessories on May 24th.
If you would like an email detailing what is going to be available before the sale goes public, contact : 

DAVID MENDEZ 
Balenciaga Las Vegas
702-732-1660


----------



## vlore

*'10 LE Leopard City!*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Azaiba/items/2010_Balenciaga_LE_Leopard_10th_Year_Edition_City

*06 Blue Roi (Blueberry) Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/joni...nciaga_2006_Blueberry__Bleu_Roi__Day_hobo_bag

*05 Bordeaux Purse*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/addicted2days/items/Balenciaga_2005_Bordeaux_Purse

*Raisin? Courier*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/adoll76/items/Authentic_BALENCIAGA_Violet_Raisin_Courier

*09 Chataigne RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/miss...c_NWT_Balenciaga_Chataigne_Chestnut_City_2009


----------



## mochiblure

*Papier Tote - Purple*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-purple-calfskin-Papier-tote/CART/308562401/detail.fly

*Papier Tote - Black*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-black-calfskin-Papier-tote/SEARCH/308562301/detail.fly


----------



## lccsue

*05 Magenta Work*

http://bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00306.html#aBAL_2d00306


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Navy City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-RARE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef81dc5e


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Gazon GGH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-City...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5c0ae90f


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 LE Leopard 10th Anniversary City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Azaiba/items/2010_Balenciaga_LE_Leopard_10th_Year_Edition_City


----------



## joseph9291

Secret sales has a load of Balenciagas
http://secretsales.com/listing/?col=1172&page=2


----------



## herbie44

Ladies, secretsales.com (UK site) has got a bal sale on!The site is similar to Brandalley or even koodos.com. I have just bagged a Tempete GSH City! For an additional 15% off your purchase you could try this code: myvoucher. It states on the site that the bags will be delivered before 8th June. They can also be returned to them for any reason within (I think) 7 days.


----------



## ieweuyhs

Outremer GSH City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/foxymom/items/Balenciaga_SGH_Outremer_City_100__Authentic


----------



## Anna_525

o6 Blue India RH PT

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc;jsessionid=EAF0AC37C39EC9BA30A5D816C7AC4F10.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1451&categoryId=28

09 Pourpre RH PT
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc;jsessionid=EAF0AC37C39EC9BA30A5D816C7AC4F10.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1450&categoryId=28

09 Sanguine SGH Midday
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc;jsessionid=EAF0AC37C39EC9BA30A5D816C7AC4F10.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1449&categoryId=28

08 Anthracite RH PT
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc;jsessionid=EAF0AC37C39EC9BA30A5D816C7AC4F10.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1448&categoryId=28

08 Vert Thyme RH PT
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc;jsessionid=EAF0AC37C39EC9BA30A5D816C7AC4F10.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1447&categoryId=28


----------



## saira1214

07 Juane GGH PT
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Lil_Pocahontas/items/Gorgeous_Balenciaga_EUC_Jaune_Part_Time_Bag_w__GGH

Super duper hot wedge sandals with GH!

http://www.barneys.com/Studded%20Slingback/500513948,default,pd.html

flat GH sandals

http://www.barneys.com/Studded%20Gladiator%20Sandal/500343764,default,pd.html


----------



## ieweuyhs

Raisin GSH City

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-CITY...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ead3cca0b


----------



## ieweuyhs

Sorbet Triple Tour Bracelet

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/SOLD-OUT-Sor...aultDomain_0&hash=item563a9a0f95#ht_500wt_997


----------



## vlore

*05 Olive Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b0d782a8

*08 Black GGH Brief*
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/100-Authenti...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b1c6ea0


----------



## ieweuyhs

2008 Covered RH Amethyst CP

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/New-2008-Bal..._WH_Handbags&hash=item255a828a88#ht_790wt_982


----------



## ieweuyhs

Cyclade GSH City
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/100-Authenti..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b1ca222#ht_500wt_997

Cyclade RH First
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/BALENCIAGA-T..._WH_Handbags&hash=item2a073982fc#ht_500wt_997


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

just received this email fromMY SA ,JORGE, CANNES BOUTIQUE 

"DEAR....

Here is the stock for Giant Work and Part Time updated 

Waiting List are open!!! 
jorge 

GIANT PART TIME OR ROSE 
Sorbet 
Black 
Cyclades 

GIANT PART TIME SILVER 
Blue Roi 
Anthracite 
Cannard 
Siegle 
Cycldes 
Pivoine 
Bois de Rose 
Galet 
Raisin 
Automne 
Black 
Charbon 
olive 
Vermillon 

GIANT WORK SILVER 
Ruby Red 
black Cherry 
Bois de Rose 
Blue Roi 
Pivoine 
Siegle 
Black 
Praline 
Mandarine 
Cycldes 
bubble Gum 

GIANT WORK GOLD 
bubble gum 
Pommier 
Framboise 
Evergreen 
Preline 
Sky Blue 
Brown 

GIANT WORK COVERED 
Tampête 
Bubble Gum 
Granny 
Ciel 
White 
Charbon 
pommier 
Sorbet 


Balenciaga Cannes
65 Bld de la croisette 
06400 Cannes
Tel:+33 4 89 12 20 30
Fax: +33 4 93 45 28 63
Mail: boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com


----------



## cocoandjen

Purple Papier http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-p...-extra-small-tote/SEARCH/308541101/detail.fly


----------



## Crazyinlv

Moutard Day at Hgbagsonline.com


----------



## benr

Some PTs just listed at RDC.


----------



## NYCavalier

Black Shopper

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...w18827&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Chevre Shopper Tote


----------



## cocoandjen

Beyond gorgeous Moutard GGH Day at SF's Barney's.


----------



## NYCavalier

Moutarde Velo!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/KTaylor/items/New__unused_Balenciaga_Moutarde_Velo_bag_Handbag

08 Turquoise Weekender
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/quilter_fran/items/EUC_Balenciaga_Turquoise_Weekender_2008

08 GGH Turquoise City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/foxymom/items/Balenciaga_GGH_Turquoise_City_100__Authentic


----------



## vlore

*08 Amethyst GSH Midday*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scoobiesmomma/items/BRAND_NEW_2008_Balenciaga_Amethyst_SGH_Midday

*10 Anthra RH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missyabc123/items/NWT_Authentic_Balenciaga_Anthracite_Day_S_S_2010

*09 Black GGH Pom Pon*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clarimond/items/Balenciaga_2009_Black_Giant_Gold_Pom_Pon_Pompon

*Outremer RGGH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/maxi...A_OUTREMER_CITY_RGGH_ROSE_GOLD_GIANT_HARDWARE
*
09 Framboise RH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/moonstarr69/items/Balenciaga_2009_Framboise_Pink_Day


----------



## NYCavalier

Canard RH Velo $1290

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Cherryjam/items/Balenciaga_2010_Canard_RH_Velo_mint


----------



## NYCavalier

2006 Black Purse
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2006_Black_Purse

2007 Black GGH Work Bag 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2007_Black_GGH_Work_Bag

2004 Black Pewter HW Week-ender!  
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2004_Black_Pewter_HW_Week_ender_

2005 Black RH Work 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2005_Black_RH_Work


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*07 anthra ggh work!*http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balenciaga-07-GGH-Anthracite-Work-/170490276335?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b20329ef


----------



## vlore

*10 Sahara RH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/raydeen10/items/Balenciaga_Sahara_RH_Day_2010

*04 Marigold Twiggy*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/stbartschic/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_Marigold_04_Twiggy_Bag

*04 Pumpkin PH Twiggy*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cgarthe/items/Stunning_and_rare_04_pumkin_Balenciaga_with_pewter_hw

*Pommier GGH Envelope*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lvch...Pommier_Giant_Envelope_Clutch_PRICE_REDUCED__

*07 Black GGH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2007_Black_GGH_Work_Bag

*06 Lilac Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy...__BALENCIAGA_06_LILAC_WORK_BAG__FREESHIPPING_


----------



## vlore

*07 Mastic GSH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_SGH_MASTIC_DAY__chevre_leather

*Castagna GSH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mariposa/items/Balenciaga_City_Castagna_Giant_Silver_HW_GSH

*Tempete GSH Street*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/glamorous/items/_TPF__NWT_Balenciaga_bag_GSH_Street_Tempete_2009

*08 Pale Magenta GSH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/emma_olive/items/08_Balenciaga_GSH_Pale_Magenta_Arena_City___OBO_

*07 French Blue RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pinkpuggy/items/Balenciaga_07_French_Blue_RH_City___mint_condition_

*06 Cognac? Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Chev...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255ac44ab3
*
05 Olive Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Chev...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad9a3b70c
*
05 Navy Blue City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-RARE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cef81dc5e
*
07 Jaune Step*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Authentic-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3cad6abeee


----------



## wonderwoman9

sorbet rggh city on bagstealorborrow/avelle. you have to sign up to view i think


----------



## Nanaz

*GSH EB Work.*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/steph_alwayz/items/Balenciaga_Electric_Blue_SGH_Work_Bag_RARE_FIND
*GSH EB Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/rmbaglover/items/Balenciaga_08_Electric_Blue_GSH_Day
*2010 GGH Anthra PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Edelweisschic/items/BALENCIAGA_ANTHRACITE_2010_S_S_GGH_PARTIME_NEW


----------



## Anna_525

Real Deal Collection has new items:

06 Blue Roi RH City
09 LE Giant Beige GGH City
08 Vert Thyme SGH Part-time


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Eggplant Purse*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2004...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f3129433


----------



## mntncat

2010 Leather Biker Jacket, Canard size 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Auth-Balenci..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets&hash=item5ad9c1c3ac


----------



## wonderwoman9

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pinkpuggy/items/Balenciaga_08_Pale_Magenta_GSH_Coin_Purse

pale magenta gsh cp


----------



## mochiblure

*Sunday Tote - Sahara*
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-sahara-lambskin-Classic-Sunday-tote/SEARCH/306911401/detail.fly


----------



## saira1214

x Moutarde RGGH PT!!!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Moutarde_RGGH_Part_Time___BNWT_

Sang RGGH PT 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sang_RGGH_Part_Time___BNWT_

10 Olive RGGH PT 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Olive_RGGH_Part_Time___BNWT_

10 Anthracite RGGH PT
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Anthracite__RGGH_Part_Time___BNWT_


----------



## jacico

06 Sapin City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/angelsandsome/items/AUTHENTIC_BALENCIAGA_CITY___2006_Chevre_Sapin


----------



## jacico

Black Planet:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/angelsandsome/items/AUTHENTIC_BALENCIAGA_PLANET___Black


----------



## sugarplush

*09 Tempete GSH Day*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/abn18/items/Balenciaga_09_Tempete_Storm_GSH_Day_Like_New__


----------



## vlore

*07 Ocean GSH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/meganka/items/2007_Balenciaga_Chevre_Ocean_SGH_Work___EUC
*
10 Sahara RGGH Town*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tearose2010/items/NWT_Balenciaga_2010S_S_SAHARA__RoseGold
*
07 Plomb GSH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pinkkitty138/items/Balenciaga_Plomb_GSH_PT_Part_Time

*Castagna GSH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mariposa/items/Balenciaga_City_Castagna_Giant_Silver_HW_GSH


----------



## French75

*Vert d'eau RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/suga...____Balenciaga_2007_Vert_D_eau_RH_City__MINT_


----------



## NYCavalier

Argent Giant Chic
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-p...-small-box-bag/cat340068/308628201/detail.fly


----------



## meowmeow

Got an email from an SA at the Bal outlet in Woodbury yesterday and just received pictures from her today on the handbags and accersories. Nothing really jumps out at me but I thought I would post them in case someone is interested. I do not have the prices on the items, but you can email Kira if you are interested. Tell her Kitty referred you 



Spring/Summer 2009 

An additional 35% off of all Pants, Shorts, Outerwear, and Tops (Non Knit)
An additional 20% off of all Dresses, Skirts, Knits, Accessories, Shoes, and Handbags
We have received some Men's Sneakers, which will be an additional 20% off. Unfortunately, we still have not received any Men's RTW.
Spring/Summer 2008 

An additional 50% off of all 2008 RTW and Shoes!!!


----------



## meowmeow

More pictures:


----------



## meowmeow

Still more coming ...


----------



## meowmeow

Two more to come after this batch ...


----------



## meowmeow

Last two! Enjoy!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Outremer Phone Strap
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-SS-2...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5b4a19c1#ht_706wt_1137


----------



## loveuga

xxxxx

*Pistachio City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scoo...UCTION____Balenciaga_2004_PISTACHIO_City__MIN

*'05 Black City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scoo...UCTION____ICONIC_Balenciaga_2005_Black_City_S


----------



## irishjj

*Bal.com* replenished their supply of Keyrings


----------



## vlore

*04 Anis City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2004...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c54b7aaa5

*05 Olive Day*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140405867176&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
*
09 Black GGH City*
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant City GGH Tote

*08 Amethyst RH Day*
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...KU=cw18987&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Day Hobo


----------



## chloe.chloe

Pale Magenta GGH PT 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bubblegum-chevre-leather-city-giant-hardware-bag.aspx


----------



## HandbagAngel

*Argent Giant Chic*

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-p...c-small-box-bag/cat60024/308628201/detail.fly


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*giant SILVER CITY  at balenciaga CANNES *(INCLUDING 2010 F/W COLOURS


Anthracite 
*blue Roi 
Siegle *
Noix 
Framboise 
olive 
Maldives 
Vermillon 
Saddle 
Black 
Ciel 
pommier 
White 
Sahara 
Blackcherry 
granny 
Cannard 
mandarine 
Charbon 
Blue liturgique


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Galet GSH City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dagny/items/Balenciaga_City_GSH_in_Galet___Brand_New_


----------



## cbarrus

Noix City:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bella_n_scout/items/Balenciaga_F_W_09_Noix_City_EUC_RH

Chataigne City:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/miss..._Chataigne_Chestnut_City_2009_unique_15909758


----------



## wonderwoman9

09 pommier envelope w/ggh
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anniebanany03/items/Balenciaga_Pommier_GGH_Envelope_Clutch


----------



## TXGirlie

10 Olive First RH

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/46778/items/15913236


----------



## DeryaHm

So, all of the sales elsewhere may make this less tempting, but Beymen's butterfly sale is May 29-31 this month, PLUS 30% off any non-sale purchase over 1000 TL. Combined with the weak TL, this could lead to some deals. A warning, the shipping may be a bit expensive, so maybe this is best for people in Europe or Asia or people whose HGs are on sale. I don't know what's on sale, and can't peek in today because I'll be at the F1 races all day today and tomorrow. But the last two months they've had a decent selection of Bal (although it's gone fast). 

My SA in the main store is Shafak Elmas +90 534 229 60 31. He speaks some English, but should be able to put you in touch with another SA if his English isn't good enough. I think Nuri may speak English.


----------



## vlore

*07 Anthra GGH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/livy...ENCIAGA_07_ANTHRACITE_GGH_PART_TIME_BAG__CHEV

*07 Vert Fonce GSH Hobo*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/shah718/items/EUC_Balenciaga_VERT_FONCE_GSH_Hobo__RARE_HG_
*
07 Black RH Brief*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/soul...ntic_Balenciaga_2007_Brief_Bag_retails__1695_

*07 Jaune Step*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/miss..._Balenciaga_Jaune_Step_F_W_2007_CHEVRE_Mint__

*09 Black RH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-BLAC...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07766668


----------



## vlore

*07 Pine Step*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_pine_green_step


----------



## momofgirls

****** Blowout Sale
Pencil and Coin Purse $195
Flat Clutch $495


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Canard RH Day*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missyabc123/items/NWT_Authentic_Balenciaga_Canard_Blue_Day_2010


----------



## ieweuyhs

2010 Outremer GSH CP
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/char...h_Balenciaga_Outremer_Giant_Silver_Coin_Purse

2007 Jaune MU
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/taij...07_Jaune_Makeup_clutch_&#8212;_Authentic__TPF

2007 Plomb First
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missyabc123/items/NWT_Authentic_Balenciaga_Plomb_2007_First_CHEVRE___

2004 Black MU
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silverfern/items/BALENCIAGA_2004_F_W_Chevre_Black_Make_Up_Clutch


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Apple Green City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/rmbaglover/items/Balenciaga__HG__2005_Apple_green_city


----------



## vlore

*06 INK WE*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/p3t0t/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_2006_INK_weekender
*
06 Grenat Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Azaiba/items/100__AUTHENTIC_06_Balenciaga_Grenat_RH_Work__CHEVRE__TPF

*Sanguine GSH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/LuxeAlcove/items/100__AUTHENTIC_BALENCIAGA_SANGUINE_PART_TIME_GSH_BAG

*10 Sang RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/adoll76/items/Authentic_BALENCIAGA_2010_Sang_City

*06 Sapin Mini Bowling*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lass...ga_2006_Sapin_Mini_Bowling_Bag_Excellent___PR

*05 Magenta City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/gingarita/items/Balenciaga_Magenta_05_City_chevre_excellent_tpf_RARE

*08 Amethyst CH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/soli...alenciaga_Day___Excellent_Condition___Smooshy
*
06 Lilac Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-RARE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cefa82bd0


----------



## Jira

Barneys SF has a GGH Black Brief as well as a GSH Black Brief


----------



## vlore

*05 Dolma City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/addicted2days/items/2005_Balenciaga_Dolma_City

*05 Magenta Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/addicted2days/items/2005_Balenciaga_Magenta_Day
*
08 Anthra GGH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/cocochanelly/items/2008_Balenciaga_Anthracite_City_Bag_w__GGH


----------



## Jira

*2006 Ink Shrug*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320541014830&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## littlerock

Just came from Neiman Marcus, from memory:

Olive RH Work
Beige patchwork City
Beige Patchwork S/M Sunday
Blue Patchwork City
Tomate RH Day
Tomate RH City
Tomate RH First
08 Evergreen First
Outremer RH First
Black RH Twiggy
Black Maxi RH Twiggy
Black RH First
Black perf RH First
Black RH Pom Pon 
Black RH Day
Pommier RH Twiggy
Pommier CGH City
Canard RH Town
Canard  SGH First
Sahara SGH First
Sahara SGH Day
** Also some Pourpre bags (I think Pourpre) but I can't recall in which styles..


----------



## thegraceful1

As of 5/30 Bal SCP  (I'm sure I had missed alot of styles but it was too much to take in

City
RGGH: Bleu Roi & Noir
SGH: Boise De Rose, Seigle, Cypres
RH: Bleu Roie, Arthacite, Sahara, Bleu Roi, Castagne

Velo: Bleu Roi

First: Cypres, Bleu roi, seigle, pivone


----------



## weekender2

GRIS PERLE (ARGENT)
at Balenciaga Cannes

Classic Weekender
Pom Pom

Please contact Jorge
boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com
Tel:+33 4 89 12 20 30


----------



## vlore

*07 Aqua GGH Hobo*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/willowsmom/items/2007_Balenciaga_Aqua_GGH_Hobo____755_OBO


----------



## vlore

*07 Vert Gazon PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Tate...lenciaga_Chevre_Vert_Gazon_Part_Time_City_Bag

*07 Vert D'eau GGH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/saira1214/items/Gorgeous_Balenciaga_07_Vert_D_eau_GGH_City__OBO

*Black Cherry GGH Midday*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/putriduyung/items/Brand_New_Balenciaga_Midday_Black_Cherry_GGH


----------



## French75

*Galet RH City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1464&categoryId=28

*Vert Thym GSH City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1462&categoryId=28


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

UPDATED LIST OF GIANT CITIES AND PT AVAILABLE IN CANNES STORE 



GIANT SILVER PT 
blue roi 
sky 
pivoine 
bois de rose 
siègle 
cannard 
black 
anthracite 
raisin 
automne 
charbon 
olive 
vermillon 
galet 
ciel 


GIANT GOLD PT 
Charbon 
pourpre 
White 
evergreen 
Castagna 
sky 

GIANT ROSé GOLD PT 
Pivoine 
Cycldes 

GIANT COVERED PT 
olive 
blue roi 
pivoine 
cyclades 
black 


GIANT CITY GOLD 
Pourpre 
black 
sky 

GIANT CITY ROSé GOLD 
Anthracite 
Sorbet 
Blue Roi 
Cyclades 

GIANT CITY SILVER 
cannard 
siègle 
white 
crimson 
black 
granny 
ciel 
mandarine 
charbon 
blue liturgique 
anthracite 
cyclades 
olives 
vermillon 
pivoine 
maldives 
automne 
ciel 
pommier 



Balenciaga Cannes
65 Bld de la croisette 
06400 Cannes
Tel:+33 4 89 12 20 30
Fax: +33 4 93 45 28 63
Mail: boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com


----------



## thegraceful1

*Black City GGH*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Blac...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item439fa2c547


----------



## irishjj

04 Marron Twiggy 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/04-mar...3.html?zenid=7c6e44f6f65066c2830feaa5a4363b43 

09 LE Pewter City!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/pewter...53.html?zenid=7c6e44f6f65066c2830feaa5a4363b4


----------



## French75

*Noix RH City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bella_n_scout/items/Balenciaga_F_W_09_Noix_City_EUC_RH


----------



## aeross

05 Day in Bordeaux 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....1045&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1310wt_1137


----------



## MissPrivé

Selfridges London:
(can't remember all)

GSH City Castagna, Cyclade, Moutarde 1125 £
GSH Day Castagna 795 £
GSH Part Time Castagna, Cyclade 1155 £
GSH Weekender Castagna 1345 £
GSH Work Cyclade 1175 £

Exotics:

GSH Pompon Chestnut Alligator  about 13'000 £
GSH City Outremer Alligator  about 13'000 £

Selfridges & Co
400 Oxford Street
London
W1A 1AB
Tel: 0800 123 400 
+44 113 369 8040 (from overseas) 
customerservices@selfridges.com


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Galet GGH Pom*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/rmbaglover/items/2009_Balenciaga_Galet_GGH_Pom_Pon


----------



## lovejimmychoo

I contacted the below store about inventory on Giant Gold Hardware handbags in stock and Nadia was kind enough to give me a full list below.  Hope this helps someone.

BALENCIAGA
Galeries Lafayette - RDC
40, boulevard  Haussmann 75009 Paris
T: +33 1 48 78 12 29
F: +33 1 44 56 02 73

email: GaleriesLafayette.RDC@fr.balenciaga.com

*City giant gold hardware:* 
Sahara (cream/beige) 
Acajou (brown) 
Charbon (dark brown) 
Noir (black) 
Layette  (baby blue) 
Pommier (apple green) 


*Part time giant gold hardware*: 
Sahara (cream/beige) 
Acajou 
Charbon 
Noir 
Sang (blood red) 
Pourpre (pomegranete) 
Layette (baby blue) 

*Pompon giant gold hardware*: 
Bubble gum 
Raisin ( grape purple) 
Pourpre  
Noix (hazelnut) 
Galet (grey) 
Anthracite (dark grey) 
Acajou 
Noir 
Blanc (white) 
Pommier 
Saddle (sand brown)


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Olive Town*

http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=156641&rangeid=736


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Moutarde Perforated Work*

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-42405.html



*2010 Olive Velo*

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-42419.html


----------



## pilatesworks

2010 Olive RGGH Money Wallet! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2010_Olive_RGGH_Money__Like_New_


----------



## aki_sato

*04 Eggplant City*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/04-eggplant-chevre-city-p-568.html


----------



## aki_sato

More bbags on sale on ******: http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preowned-balenciaga-c-30_31.html?page=2&sort=20a

Bubblegum GGH PT
Electric Turquoise SGH PT
Cornflower Shoulder - 07 Chevre
Pink Silk Shoulder - 05 Limited Edition
Raisin Twiggy
Vert Gazon Work - 07 Chevre
Bronze Metallic Coin Purse - 05 Limited Edition
Rouge Theater First - 05 Chevre


----------



## m371554

*Cult Status - Current Stock List*
Prices in AUD with/without tax
info@cultstatus.com.au
66 King Street, Perth WA
+61894818886


Besace	Giant Silver	1,995 	1,814 	Sky Blue
Cuff - single	Classic	275 	250 	Black
Cuff - single	Giant H/W	275 	250 	Black (Silver) ,  Anthracite (Rose) , Canard®
Cuff Triple Wrap	Giant H/W 	295 	268	Black (Silver) ,  Anthracite (S),  Anthracite (Rose) 
Brief	Classic	1,995 	1,814 	Blue Glacier, Sandstone
Brief	Giant Silver	2,495 	2,268 	(Silver) Black
Cabas	Classic	1,495 	1,359 	Anthracite, Black, Castagna
City	Classic	2,150 	1,955 	White, Apple green,  Outremer,  Black,  Raisin, Sang, Sorbet, Tomato (orange), Mustard
City	Seasonal SS10	2,150 	1,955 	raw silk in natural with papeete leather trim and GOLD regular hardware.
City	Perforated RH	2,150 	1,955 	Black, Cyclade, Sang, Anthracite, 
City	Covered Giant	2,850 	2,591 	Sang, Orange, Cyclade
City	Giant GOLD	2,650 	2,409 	Turquoise
City	Giant Silver	2,650 	2,409 	Castagna, Sahara, Sang, Sorbet
City	Giant Rose Gold	2,650 	2,409 	Canard,  Olive, Cyclade
Club	Classic	1,795 	1,632 	Black, Pourpre
Club	Covered Giant	2,350 	2,136 	Black
Coin Purse	Covered Classic	545 	495 	Amethyst
Coin Purse	Giant hardware	545 	495 	(Silver) Framboise, (Gold) Black, (G) Saddle, (G) Ruby, (G)Amethyst
Compagnon	Giant Silver	895 	814 	SOLD OUT
Courier	Classic	1,895 	1,723 	Raisin, Apple,  Noix, Sky Blue, Black, China Blue, Sang, Castagna, Anthracite
Day	Covered Giant	2,195 	1,995 	Sang, Anthracite, 
Day	Classic	1,695 	1,541 	Sapin, Black,  Argento, Antracite, Autumn
Day	Perforated RH	1,695 	1,541 	Olive  
Day	Giant Silver	2,095 	1,905 	Galet, Cyclade, Sang
Envelope	Covered Giant	1,595 	1,450 	Black, Galet, Raisin
Envelope	Giant Silver	1,495 	1,359 	Praline, Raisin, Black, China Blue Antracite, Castagna, Sang
Envelope	Giant GOLD	1,495 	1,359 	SOLD OUT
First	Classic	1,895 	1,723 	White, Mandarin, Granny, Black, Apple, Galet
First	Classic	1,995 	1,814 	White
Folder	Classic	2,850 	2,591 	Officer
Handle	Giant Silver	1,195 	1,086 	Officer, Black,  Poupre, Royal, Sang, Galet, Cyclade, Sorbet, amethyst, 
Handle	Covered Giant	1,295 	1,177 	Black, Marine
Handle	Giant GOLD	1,195 	1,086 	SOLD OUT
HIP	Giant Silver	1,195 	1,086 	Antracite, Sang, Black, Outremer
Makeup	Classic	695 	632 	Sky Blue, Bubblegum
Makeup	Covered Classic	795 	723 	Sapphire
Mini Mini Purse	Classic	445 	405 	Framboise, Officer, Maldives, Apple, Raisin
Mini Money RH	Classic	625 	568 	SOLD OUT
Mini Money RH	Giant Silver	695 	632 	Black, Galet
Money	Giant Silver	795 	723 	Amethyst (Silver)
Money	Perforated RH	750 	682 	Antracite, Black
Part Time	Classic	2,295 	2,086 	Raisin, Cyclade, Black
Part Time	Perforated RH	2,295 	2,086 	Black,  Papeete
Part Time 	Giant Silver	2,795 	2,541 	Autumn,  Apple, Pourpre, Castagna, Cyclade, Sang, Orange, Raisin, Black, Sorbet, Outremer
Part Time 	Giant Rose Gold	2,795 	2,541 	Antracite, Cyclade,  
Part Time	Covered Giant	2,950 	2,682 	Antracite, Cyclade, Sang, Orange, Black, China Blue
Pom Pom	Classic	2,195 	1,995 	Noix, Galet, Antracite
Pom Pom	Covered Giant	2,995 	2,723 	Antracite 
Pom Pom	Giant Silver	2,850 	2,591 	Castagna, Antracite , Black,   Sang
Pouch	Classic	895 	814 	Galet
Pouch	Giant Silver	995 	905 	Galet
Street	Classic	2,195 	1,995 	Sky Blue, Noix, Pommier
Town	Classic	2,050 	1,864 	Black, Sang
Town 	Giant HW	2,495 	2,268 	Black (silver), Antracite(S), Sang(S) , Cyclade (Rose),  Antracite®, Canard®
Twiggy	Classic	1,895 	1,723 	Ivory, Anthracite, Raisin, Orange, Sorbet, Black
Twiggy	Perforated RH	1,895 	1,723 	 Antracite, Papeete
Velo	Classic	2,150 	1,955 	SOLD OUT
Velo	Perforated	  2,150 	1,955 	China Blue
Velo	Covered Giant	2,850 	2,591 	Black
Weekender	Classic	2,650 	2,409 	Anthracite, Black, Sorbet, Sang
Weekender	Giant Silver	3,095 	2,814 	SOLD OUT
Work	Classic	2,495 	2,268 	Mandarin,  Raisin, Pourpre, 
Work	Perforated RH	2,495 	2,268 	Black, Anthracite
Work	Giant Silver	2,950 	2,682 	(Silver) Black, Autumn,  Raisin


----------



## drati

07 black GGH city:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/delmilano/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_BLACK_GGH_CITY


----------



## NYCavalier

Moutard Perf City

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Balenc...H_Handbags&hash=item3a5b7fd070#ht_1165wt_1139


----------



## takeoutbox

my SA has these on hold for me, on sale for $1049CAD. i'm passing, if you are interested pm me for her contact info.


----------



## imonpurseblog

I am passing on a Blue Roi RH City, Seigle RH City, Anthra RH Velo and maybe a Seigle and Black RH Velo.  Somebody buy these before I change my mind! PM me for pics.  I have them on hold for a few more hours.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*TEMPETE GSH MIDDAY *http://cgi.ebay.it/BALENCIAGA-MIDDAY-GSH-/150450814716?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2307913efc


----------



## ehemelay

"Boxwood" messenger in grey/blue/red combo:

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-t...ood-messenger-bag/SEARCH/308387601/detail.fly


----------



## ieweuyhs

2004 Marron Twiggy
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2004_Marron_Twiggy__Rare_oldie_

2010 Moutarde First
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2010_Moutarde_First_


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*2010 olive rose gold giant city*http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Balenciaga-Light-Olive-Giant-Rose-Gold-City-RGGH-/180516492326?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a079f1426


----------



## Livia1

*04 Rose City*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...4BD.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1469&categoryId=28


----------



## roey

08 Ruby SGH PT:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scar...ga_2008_Ruby_Rubisse_SGH_Part_Time__MINT__TPF

09 Chataigne SGH City:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scarrlettred/items/Balenciaga_2009_Chataigne_SGH_City__MINT__TPF


----------



## NYCavalier

Blue Roi SGH PT!

http://cgi.ebay.com/2010-Fall-Winte...H_Handbags&hash=item45f34d35c1#ht_2065wt_1139


----------



## Jira

*2006 Rouge Vif Purse*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220618467340


----------



## cocoandjen

RH Mandarin Travel Clutch

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-m...el-wallet/PDP_CROSS_SELL/307066301/detail.fly


----------



## juicy couture jen

*Papeete RH Day
*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Pape...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cefd2aef4


----------



## TMitch6542

F/W 2010 Colors on Balenciaga.com!


----------



## -jjjjjan

GGH PTs GaleriesLafayette.RDC@fr.balenciaga.com

Charbon
Pommier
Pourpre
Chataigne
Acajou
Sahara


----------



## o_luxurious

*RGGH City bags *available online at Balenciaga.com in Black and new FW 2010 colors!


----------



## NYCavalier

Outremer Perf City!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Balenc...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07afdbe2#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## hungry_jacqs

VG GGH part time! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/item/Balenciaga_07_Vert_Gazon_GGH_Part_Time_Gold_Giant_PT


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

olive rggh part time http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Olive_RGGH_Part_Time___BNWT_


----------



## MAGJES

Brand New Outremer Work
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00276.html


----------



## MAGJES

2009 Officier GGH Work
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2009...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bcec2943


----------



## French75

Printemps in Paris just received its first bags in Seigle, Bleu Roi, Pivoine & Cypres


----------



## kobro

Bill at Bal NY has a very saturated black gsh square clutch with strap!

balsTR001.NewYork@us.balenciaga.com

attn: bill


----------



## mmmsc

denim city:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180518543001&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## thegraceful1

*09 GSH Galet City*

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2009_gsh_khaki_city


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

seigle rggh envelope!!http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-SEIGLE-ENVELOPE-CLUTCH-BAG-W-GIANT-RGH-/180518771969?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07c1dd01


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*bois de rose envelope rggh *http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-ROSE-ENVELOPE-CLUTCH-BAG-W-GIANT-RGH-/180518773411?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07c1e2a3


----------



## Livia1

*08 Sapphire RH City*


http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/coewcpe/items/Balenciaga_RH_City_2008_Saphire_EUC


----------



## viewwing

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1480&categoryId=14


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*2007 LE MAGENTA CITY*http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Balenciaga-2007-rh-LE-MAGENTA-CITY-bag-Chevre-/180519089966?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07c6b72e


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

CANARD RH CITY http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-BALENCIAGA-2010-Canard-Blue-City-RH-Handbag-/300436358506?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f367056a


----------



## Rema85

SEIGLE RH CITY and PIVOINE GIANT FIRST http://www.brownsfashion.com/designers/index/women/balenciaga.htm

SEIGLE RH CITY and SEIGLE GIANT FIRST
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/categorylist/designer/womens_balenciaga


----------



## mintee

Bal Milan : Charbon GGH PT


----------



## ladycornflake

Starts June 16th.
Spoke to SA in Bristol (a smallish store) and she said that there will be a few Bbags in S/S colours on sale. No classics, but the Work will be included. Today they had a gorgeous Outremer Work in stock!

Larger stores will obviously have more stock, so more of a chance to grab a bargain! 
My poor credit card!


----------



## MAGJES

2009 Raisin GGH Part Time

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Balenciaga...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cefe38342
http://www.kristensshoes.com/aquatalia_shoe_collection.html


----------



## lunarlu

Neiman Marcus San Francisco:

2 Bois de Rose SGH Cities
Bois de Rose RH Town
Blue Roi RH First w/ great color saturation and very wrinkly leather
Blue Roi RH City, color saturation not really as impressive as the First but still nicely wrinkled
Castagna RH Velo w/ very nice, wrinkly leather
Olive Maxi Twiggy
Some seigle and pivoine stuff (sorry can't remember it too specifically)

Barneys SF:
Black GGH Brief


----------



## lunarlu

Also there is a Argent GSH Pompon on Fashionphile's website: 
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...5&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant Pompon Tote


----------



## ieweuyhs

2007 VG Real Coin Wallet?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-Owned-100-A...ultDomain_0&hash=item335decf268#ht_720wt_1093


----------



## ieweuyhs

2007 Tomato RH Day
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/joni...omato__Rouge__RH_Day_hobo_bag_unique_16328929

2009 Lilac RH Day
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/keep...iaga_Limited_Edition_Lilac_Day_tags_attached_


----------



## ieweuyhs

Olive RGGH Money
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2010_Olive_RGGH_Money__Like_New_

Black RGGH Money
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/clarimond/items/Balenciaga_Black_Rose_Gold_RGGH_Money_Wallet


----------



## hungry_jacqs

x Raisin GGH part time x
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/_patina_/items/Rare_Balenciaga_Giant_Raisin_Part_Time_Bag_Gold_HW_GGH


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

RUBY 2008 RH WORK http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-08-Ruby-Rubisse-RH-Work-/320547785840?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2230c70


----------



## wonderwoman9

06 white first
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-06-W...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2232b48

08 Ruby work
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-08-R...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2230c70

08 black cherry city
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-08-B...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa222f4d0

08 pale magenta cp gsh
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-08-P...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa2252b8d

09 anthra pencil gsh
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-09-A...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa2253695


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*seigle covered city *
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-SEIGLE-GIANT-CITY-BAG-BRAND-NEW-2010-/180520443523?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07db5e83


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*black rggh city*http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-BLACK-GIANT-CITY-BAG-W-ROSE-GOLD-HARDWARE-/180520438705?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07db4bb1


----------



## Rema85

Matches have 30% off the moto jacket in khaki but it seems that there is only a size 34 left. 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...lenciaga-BAL-X-180174-985-jackets-KHAKI/19456


----------



## jydeals1

If anyone is looking for the Click, Galeries Lafayette still has some: 

- black 
- sang 
- sahara 
- sorbet 
- outremer 
- cyclade 
- acajou


----------



## NYCavalier

Barneys NY has:

09 Lilac RH Day
Bois De Rose RH City
Bois De Rose RGGH Envelope 
Bleu Roi RH Velo
Bleu Roi RH First
Bleu Roi RH City
Black GSH First
Black RGGH City


----------



## lccsue

*Galet City* on HG Bags
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/galet-city-p-224.html


----------



## jes_y89

2010 Fall color Blue Roi SGH
SA: Nicole
Neiman Marcus Bellevue
Tel: 425-452-3300


----------



## slinks

Black chevre Day 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silverfern/items/Balenciaga_Yummy_Black_Chevre_Day_Bag_GUC_


----------



## Jasterock

Black Cherry GSH coin purse!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dotcat/items/Authentic_BALENCIAGA_Black_Cherry_GSH_Coin_Purse


----------



## cbarrus

2005 F/W Black City:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2005...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5c7bfe39


----------



## patsyesq

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270591549711&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## NYCavalier

*Seigle GCH City BIN: $1600*

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ing-please-read-updated-rules-432632-138.html


----------



## silverfern

*05 Turquoise City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Moto...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa23b90fc#ht_600wt_1139


----------



## NYCavalier

NYCavalier said:


> *Seigle GCH City BIN: $1600*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ing-please-read-updated-rules-432632-138.html



Oops... here is the link.. http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-SEIG...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a07db5e83#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## NYCavalier

Sang RH Town

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-2010-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item20b18b2ad5#ht_805wt_911


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I just received an email from my SA!  They received the Limited Edition Embossed Lizard Classic City in Gris and Black. They have leopard lining on the inside. They are only availble in the classic city style. Quantities are very Limited! They were able to reorder a few of the previous seasons colors. Here are the colors and styles for which has been ordered: 

*BLACK:* 
GGH Part Time 
*SANG:* 
GGH City 
*CANARD:* 
GRH First 
GRH Town 
GRH City 
*OUTREMER:* 
Classic Part Time 
Classic First 
*SORBET:* 
Classic Part Time 
Classic Twiggy 
Classic Day 
*SAHARA:* -----They do have the Sahara in store as of right since it was carried over to FW2010 collection. 
GCH Weekender 
*OLIVE:* 
Classic City 
*POUPRE:* 
GSH Part time 

They also have the Rose De Bois, Seigle, Cypres, Bleu Roi, and Pivoine from the new FW2010 collection. If you have any questions please contact Mary.


BALENCIAGA
South Coast Plaza 
3333 Bristol Street 
Costa Mesa, CA 
92626 
714.668..0557 
714.668.0557


----------



## lccsue

Holts Vancouver just received a couple of 2010 Black Envelope Clutches w/ GSH
Price is $1195 Cdn I believe. Ask for SA Chloe


----------



## imonpurseblog

Ashley at Bal LV has a few Click purses in!!  Also, Anthra RGGH!! City is also available.  Please ask for Ashley, this is a bag I had waitlisted for.    Ashley at Bal Las Vegas:  1-702-732-1660


----------



## ruoruo

www.brownsfashion.com has moto leather jacket on sale... 920 Pounds

someone please grab them..

they also have a few patchwork bags on sale


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

updated list of cities from BALENCIAGA CANNES, FRANCE

GIANT SILVER CITY
Black
Crimson
automne
mandarine
white
granny
maldives
charbon
pommier
ciel
cyclades
light olives
Murier
pivoine
bois de rose
blue roi
siègle

GIANT GOLD CITY

Black
evergreen
blue layette
anthracite
castagna/acajou
sahara


GIANT OR ROSE "NEW" CITY

Pivoine
blue roi
cyclades

GIANT COVERED CITY

tampête
pommier
charbon
maldives
anthracite
cannard
moutarde
siègle
mandarine
cyclades
sanguine
granny
light olive
blue roi


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

GOLD GIANT PART TIME LEFT IN CANNES 
GIANT GOLD PART TIME 

evergreen 
charbon 
blue leyette 
bubble gum 
chataigne 
castagna 
sahara


----------



## BVLover0710

2009 Neiman Marcus Limited Edition Raisin Hip with giant silver hardware xxxxx

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/angelalam5/items/Balenciaga_2009_Raisin_GSH_Hip_NM_LE_New


----------



## Ghost55

*Magenta 2005 Day~*
*BIN~$850*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Bags4Bubbles/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_2005_Magenta_Day_Handbag

*Teal 2005 Day~*
*BIN $525*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Bags4Bubbles/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_2005_Teal_Day_Handbag


----------



## saff

New Black SGH PT for AUD$1,995 xxxxx

http://www.beverlymoda.com/Product-sale-balenciaga-part-time-black-silver-giant-hardware-new-24.aspx


----------



## Jira

*2006 Black Shopper*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Auth...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ceffcb7b5


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Balenciaga cannes received murier gsh city !


----------



## hannahsophia

BalNY has received a few Sang City bags with giant gold hardware and a few Part Time's in black with giant gold hardware. Ask for Michelle.


----------



## tingy

Black GGH EC! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-09-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item5d29867925#ht_7984wt_960


----------



## aki_sato

*2006 Black Pony CP*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=bb989fbd7d743d4a0d0743503ab16359


----------



## vlore

*Noix GSH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-EXCEL...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5c7bc13d


----------



## littlerock

Barney's NY (in Beverly Hills) has a brand new, perfect condition 2006 Granat Work.. with reg hardware. Cames with all tags and tassels too! It's not on display, they keep it in the back so you'll have to ask them to bring it out.

The assoc that was helping me was named Kevin 310-276-4400 ext 5593

Hope someone gets it!!


----------



## mere girl

*06 Grenat work*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170502423837&ssPageName=ADME:B:FSEL:GB:1123


----------



## H2O

galeries lafayette paris has sgh galet pompon and city


----------



## Jira

*2007 Jaune Makeup Clutch*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/taijassa/items/Balenciaga_Jaune_07_Makeup_clutch_—_Authentic__TPF


----------



## Rema85

MyTheresa has new stock in, including Bois Du Rose, Seigle and Anthracite. Lots of rosegold hardware too!

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/presh...d=895&cat=172&dsefu=off&et_cid=48&et_lid=5125


----------



## hannahsophia

Barneys.com seemed to have just added:
Arena Giant Chic - Rubis 
Arena Giant Pompon - Blue Layette 
Arena Giant Feed Sac - Vert Thym


----------



## chloe.chloe

Mogano GGH Part Time
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-MOGA...H_Handbags&hash=item4cf007b436#ht_1164wt_1139 

Very Gazon GGH Day
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5c2d4771#ht_600wt_1139 

Lime Green GGH City
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5bf85dec#ht_686wt_1139[/B][/B]


----------



## chubbiebunnie

(Sorry, mods! I believe this is where to post, but feel free to move it! Thanks )

RDC is doing a 10% coupon code towards future purchase based on what you spend from now to June 30th! 

Just thought I'd share  Happy shopping!

http://www.realdealcollection.com/index.sc.htm


----------



## thegraceful1

Seigle RGGH City

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-CITY...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1387f0d7


----------



## NYCavalier

black fabric and leather 'Giant Covered City' bag

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...nt-Covered-City-bag/CART/308629801/detail.fly


----------



## maxxout

Balenciaga '05 "A" tag Teal Weekender   $800.00  

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/pvrichard/items/Balenciaga__05__A__tag_Teal_Weekender__Stunning_


----------



## Susan Lee

*Canard RGGH Part Time* 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10__Canard_RGGH_Part_Time__BNWT_

*Anthracite RGGH City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10__Anthra_RGGH_City__BNWT_

*Cyclade RGGH City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Cyclade_RGGH_City__BNWT_

*Anthracite RGGH Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10__Anthra_RGGH_Work__BNWT_

*Moutarde RGGH city*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10__Moutarde_RGGH_City__BNWT_


----------



## MissMerion

Find a galet ggh pompon at Bal Paris GV


----------



## maxxout

Galet Balenciaga SGH Day
HarpersHandbags
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/HarpersHandbags/items/Galet_Balenciaga_SGH_Day___B_O

Argent Balenciaga SGH Brief
HarpersHandbags
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/HarpersHandbags/items/Argent_Balenciaga_SGH_Brief_NWT__B_O


----------



## NYCavalier

Outremer RH City
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/HarpersHandbags/items/EUC_Outreamer_City_R_H__B_O


----------



## hannahsophia

balny has a murier gsh city


----------



## KayMomto3

Caramel 01 Le Dix flat brass First at RDC

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1493&categoryId=28


----------



## KayMomto3

04 grey Purse with PH at RDC

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1501&categoryId=28


----------



## o_luxurious

*Black GGH Part Time* back in stock on Balenciaga.com - $1,895


----------



## troethke

****** has a RH Canard Town xxxxx


----------



## o_luxurious

*Black RGGH City *on barneys.com - $1,795

*Seigle RGGH Envelope Clutch* on barneys.com - $1,025

*Bois de Rose RGGH Envelope Clutch *on barneys.com - $1,025


----------



## o_luxurious

Balenciaga.com has *Velo* bags listed!

Colors: Bois de Rose, Seigle, Bleu Roi, Anthra, Black

Price: $1,445


----------



## absolutelyfuzzy

**You can not post your own invite codes here**


----------



## klow-chloe'

*Anthracite RGGH PT F/W 2010*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/miss..._F_W_2010_Anthracite_RGGH_Part_time_Rose_Gold


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Rouge Theatre City! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/16672224


----------



## NYCavalier

Outremer RH City
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-cobalt-lambskin-City-medium-satchel/cat340068/309308501/detail.fly

Anthra Maxi Twiggy
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-grey-lambskin-Maxi-Twiggy-satchel/cat340068/309392501/detail.fly

Canard Perf City
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-blue-lambskin-City-medium-satchel/cat340068/309308701/detail.fly

Sahara Perf City
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-beige-lambskin-City-medium-satchel/cat340068/309308801/detail.fly

Beige Patchwork City
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...medium-satchel/cat340068/309309001/detail.fly


----------



## Zombie Girl

2007 Vert D'eau City $999
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ghos..._CHEVRE_Vert_D__Eau_RH_Shiny_and_HTF____tPF_r

2007 Plomb GGH Part Time $1099
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_07_Plomb_GGH_Part_Time_Gold_Giant

2009 Raisin Twiggy $975
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/raisin-twiggy-p-252.html


----------



## Jira

*07 Jaune Makeup Clutch*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/taijassa/items/SALE_—_ONE_DAY_ONLY_Balenciaga_Jaune_07_Makeup_clutch


----------



## vlore

*Vert Fonce RH Brief*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160448437847&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Black RGGH Town*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sair..._Amazing_Leather_100__Authent?from=1oTNEvfvDA

*2009 Limited Edition Lilac RH City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2009_LE_Lilac_City_100__Authentic_MINT


----------



## vlore

*08 Argent? RH Day*
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...KU=cw19383&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Day Hobo


----------



## mellara

Barneys NY has Castagna RGGH in Day and City


----------



## mere girl

anthracite Giant Covered Pencil - New
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-BAL...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item20b1bd7f3f


----------



## maxxout

05 caramel city  

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/Store/Category.aspx?&Page=2&Sort=5&catid=17140


----------



## maxxout

^^^     05 sky blue city, right next to it


----------



## Jira

*2005 Magenta Day*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ghost55/items/BALENCIAGA_DAY_CHEVRE_MAGENTA_RH_EUC_HTF__


----------



## brunettetiger

09 Blue Layette Work SGH:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260624626795&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## brunettetiger

2010 Siegel Work SGH


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260625902232&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## NYCavalier

LE 10th Ann. Animal Print First
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LIMI...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b1aa681e#ht_3908wt_913


----------



## delmilano

*2010 Sang Classic Ballerina Flats
*http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1498


*2006 Black Purse*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1500&categoryId=28

*2010 castagna vélo*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1497&categoryId=28


----------



## dizzywizzy

2006 Black 'Purse' Bag $1,099!!!!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2006_Black_Purse


----------



## maxxout

2003 Blue Jean City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/will...ic_2003_Balenciaga_Blue_Jean_City_w_Pewter_HW


----------



## Jira

*F/W 2005 Black City *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/LivingLife/items/Balenciaga_Black_City_2005_Chevre_Z_EUC


----------



## Ghost55

*Raisin Pencil GSH $325*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5c5fb0f8


----------



## vlore

*07 Rouille GGH Day *
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a01c0158


----------



## juicy couture jen

*Brown Envelope Wallet on Bluefly.com $436*

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-b...ope-medium-wallet/SEARCH/309309801/detail.fly


----------



## cocoandjen

Black GSH Flat Clutch $525

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-black-giant-flat-clutch-bag.aspx


----------



## mintee

Bal Cannes

GGH Pom Pon
- Evergreen
- Entracite
- Black
- Ruby
- Bubblegum
- White


----------



## mintee

Bal London

GGH Pom Pon
- White
- Evergreen
- Pourpre
- Bubblegum


----------



## xlana

For those in the Bay Area, _Labels_, a cosignment store in Walnut Creek has a Sand/ivory (I'm sorry I don't know the exact color since I am a Bal newbie!) City with the regular hardware for only $625. Condition was pre-loved, handles were darkened, and there were some minor spots on the bag. 

You can call their number: (925) 952-4566 if you want to inquire more!


----------



## bagstobuy

There is a papier tote at the Filenes on W79th street and Broadway in the display cabinet selling for approx $1000 in a light cream/white color.


----------



## NYCavalier

07 Juane City (Chevre!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2007...H_Handbags&hash=item19bd82ba0b#ht_6244wt_1139


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Sang RGGH Part Time BNWT's*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sang_RGGH_Part_Time__BNWT_


----------



## Livia1

*2008 Ruby Mini Mini Coin Purse!*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/aest...Auth__Balenciaga_Mini_Mini_Coin_Purse_Ruby_08


----------



## weekender2

Galet RH Part-time

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CityOfLight/items/BALENCIAGA__F_W_09_GALET_RH_PT_unique_16800029


----------



## maxxout

NOIX City RH

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...A41.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1504&categoryId=28


----------



## NYCavalier

Argent RH Day

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...KU=cw19383&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Day Hobo


----------



## drati

06 ink box

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/42219/items/16704002


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pourpre gsh city http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2009_gsh_pourpre_city?eZSESSIDshop=7328d6cb499bd0ce25ca32e8ba7c3f02


----------



## NYCavalier

10 Anthra RGGH City! BNWT! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10__Anthra_RGGH_City__BNWT_

Anthra RGGH Work! BNWT! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10__Anthra_RGGH_Work__BNWT_

Sang RGGH Part Time! BNWT! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sang_RGGH_Part_Time__BNWT_

Chataigne Work GSH! BNWT! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_09_Chataigne_Work_GSH__BNWT_


----------



## NYCavalier

Moutard RH Town
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-2010SS-Bale...WH_Handbags&hash=item19bd9381f0#ht_882wt_1139


----------



## ehemelay

Lots of neutral-colored Twiggies in stock at Shirise in Glencoe, IL.  Black, Anthra, Sahara, etc.

Also a Light Olive RH Day in the window display!!


----------



## missty4

*Seigle SGH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260629790510

*Seigle RGGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-BALENC...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19bd9caad9
*
2009 Raisin SGH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-Fall-Winte...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c558889ea

*2007 French Blue GGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Fren...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255bac26e7

*2007 Violet SGH city*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/94026/items/16794061

*2007 Paprika GGH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tarchin/items/100__AUTH__Balenciaga_2007_Chevre_GGH_Paprika_Day___TPF
*
2007 Jaune City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_City_2007_Juane__Chevre_


----------



## klow-chloe'

*Anthra F/W 2010 RGGH Part Time :*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_BNWT_F_W_2010_Anthracite_RGGH_Part_Time

*07 Vert d'Eau Day :*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/miss...ert_d_Eau_Day_Chevre_so_huggably_soft_&#9829;

*05 Apple Green First : *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bunnyboo/items/Balenciaga_2005_Apple_Green_First_Rare_PRICE_DROP


----------



## klow-chloe'

*10 Sang GSH City :*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Spik...uth_Balenciaga_Giant_Silver_Sang_City_USD1750

*10 Sang RGGH City :*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Spikenard123/items/100__Auth_Balenciaga_ROSE_GOLD_Sang_City_USD1750

*10 F/W Black RGGH Part Time *
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Spik...Auth_Balenciaga_ROSE_GOLD_Nero_Part_Time_USD1

*10 Moutarde RGGH Part Time*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Spik...lenciaga_Moutarde_Part_Time_Rose_Gold_USD1800


----------



## klow-chloe'

*09 Raisin GGH Part Time*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/durbina/items/GORG_BALENCIAGA_09_RAISIN_PURPLE_GGH_GOLD_PART_TIME_BAG

*10 Moutarde RH Part Time*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySo...__10_Moutarde_RH_Part_Time___FREE_KEY_HOLDER_


----------



## klow-chloe'

*07 Vert Gazon GGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

*10 Seigle RGGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63852&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

raisin FLATS  ON YOOX ! SIZE 6 OR 6.5http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BALENCIAGA/dept/previewwomen/tskay/6383154F/rr/1/cod10/44222820UJ/sts/sr_previewwomen80


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*2007 LE MAGENTA CITY *
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Balenciaga-2007-rh-LE-MAGENTA-CITY-bag-Chevre-/180529221756?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0861507c


----------



## Nanaz

2007 GSH Plomb Work
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bonesprit/items/BALENCIAGA_2007_PLOMB_GSH_WORK_BAG_EXCELLENT


----------



## foxymom

*2008 Amethyst GGH Hobo!*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Lil_Pocahontas/items/Gorgeous_Balenciaga_EUC_Amethyst_Hobo_w__GGH


----------



## jilly

i was at NM fashion island on friday, july 2nd, and saw a pivoine maxi twiggy, seigle folk, BdRose town, and the lizard embossed city in black. there were more bags, but these stood out


----------



## Nanaz

GGH Turq. City and GGH Coral City at Bal Vegas. Ask for Ashley.


----------



## sidsemo

Balenciaga Raffia beach bag:

http://webshop.nathalieschuterman.com/product/brand-balenciaga/raffia-beach-bag


----------



## sidsemo

Balenciaga city patchwork blue on sale:

http://webshop.nathalieschuterman.com/product/brand-balenciaga/city-classic-patchwork


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

amethyst ggh hobohttp://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Lil_Pocahontas/items/Gorgeous_Balenciaga_EUC_Amethyst_Hobo_w__GGH


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*black gsh work*http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Jasterock/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_2009_Black_GSH_Work__tPF_

pourpre gsh part timehttp://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Jasterock/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_2009_Pourpre_GSH_Part_Time__tPF_


----------



## viewwing

At Norstrom Portland OR

Seigle rggh town
castagna rggh city
black rggh city
pivoine city
pivoine folk
white sgh envelop clutch
raisin mini mini
tempete sgh cp
pommier rh city


----------



## chloe.chloe

*VERT GAZON GGH CITY! *http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-City...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5c9c5ae4


----------



## chloe.chloe

*Automne GGH City *http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga__09_Automne_GGH_City


----------



## NYCavalier

*2009 LE Lilac City *
http://www.purseblog.com/redirect/b...ga_2009_LE_Lilac_City_100__Authentic_MINT_OBO

*2006 Pale Pink Purse*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2006_Pale_Pink_Purse_100__Auth__Rare_

*2007 Black GGH Traveler *
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/sair...lack_GGH_Traveler_Wallet__OBO?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## dpgyrl026

2010 City, Seigel (NEW!) xxxxx

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-NEW-B..._WH_Handbags&hash=item20b1f001f1#ht_710wt_913


----------



## mere girl

emerald green chevre twiggy
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Authentic...=ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a5c8a4ba9


----------



## o_luxurious

*Lizard-Embossed City *and* First *bags on Balenciaga.com!

City - $1,445.00

First - $1,245.00

Both styles have colors *Fer* (lilac/grey) and* Black*.


----------



## o_luxurious

*Murier SGH City* on Balenciaga.com!!! - $1,795.00


----------



## missty4

*Outremer SGH Part Time*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b2001df3


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2001 Caramel "Le Dix" 1st Season First*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1493&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Blueberry Purse*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/addicted2days/items/Balenciaga_2006_Blueberry_Purse


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Khaki Purse*

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=f0172d9b5381ac2b015e7a869e9635b0


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Granny RH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Gran...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item255bcca948


----------



## weekender2

2008 Argent rh work

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/emxowm/items/Balenciaga_Argent_Work


----------



## anmldr1

xxxxx
*
NO posting your own items here - please READ THE RULES*


----------



## weekender2

Galet gsh part-time
cultstatus, Australia
info@cultstatus.com.au
ask for Bryony


----------



## awml

From Cannes (excl. the F/W'10 collection)...

city RH = black, sanguine, granny, pommier.
city GGH = evergreen, blue layette, castagna.
city GSH = black, black cherry, mandarine, white, granny, maldives, charbon, pommier, ciel, cyclade, light olive, moutarde, sahara.
city RGGH = out of stock
Day GSH =  black, black cherry, marine, praline, automne, sanguine, mandarine, charbon, pommier, sorbet.
Day GGH = magenta, white.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

balenciaga grey leather jacket size 38http://cgi.ebay.com/iconic-rare-BALENCIAGA-LEATHER-MOTO-PERFECTO-JACKET-/280532632702?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WC_Blazers_Tailored_Jackets&hash=item41510c447e


----------



## Jira

*07 Jaune RH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110557421587


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Black Z-Tag City  

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/adoll76/items/Authentic_BALENCIAGA_2005_Black_City


----------



## Nanaz

*Outremer PT at Bal Vegas from Ashley.*


----------



## aimtree

*fashionphile.com*

 sorbet pencil
sapphire MU
argent RH day


----------



## Nanaz

Anthracite RGGH City and PT at Barney's.com
http://www.barneys.com/Handbags/HAN...efn1=designer&prefv1=Balenciaga&start=0&sz=82


----------



## baglici0us

*GGH ANTHRACITE MADNESS!*

*Balenciaga 2007 Spring/Summer Anthracite Gold Giant Work*

at RDC http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1521&categoryId=28


*Balenciaga 2008 Fall/Winter Anthracite Grey Gold Giant Pompon*

at RDC http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1514&categoryId=28

and i just snapped up the 2007 GGH Anthracite City from there too.


----------



## dreachick2384

Tempete GSH PT
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_2009_Tempete_GSH_Part_Time

07 Anthra GGH PT
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_2007_Anthracite_GGH_Part_Time


----------



## French75

Grenat RH Work
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-S...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item3f0179bf16


----------



## Jira

*07 Aquamarine Day*

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...KU=cd19450&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Day Hobo


----------



## o_luxurious

*Balenciaga City 10th Anniversary Animal Print LE* *First *and *City* bags online at *Balenciaga.com*

City 10th Anniversary Animal Print *First* - $1,595.00

City 10th Anniversary Animal Print *City* - $1,795.00


----------



## christymarie340

KOP NM today:

LE Gray & Black embossed city's
Mand. RH city
black RH city & first
Siegle SGH city
LE looked metallic: silver velo (I think)


----------



## ieweuyhs

2009 LE Lilac RH Day
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/keep...ited_Edition_Lilac_Day_tags_attached__REDUCED


----------



## Susan Lee

*2008 GSH Black Cherry Work*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_Black_Cherry_2008_GSH_Work_MINT


----------



## juicy couture jen

*Argent 2008 RH City
*
http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_237/products_id/22715


----------



## NYCavalier

BG has one outremer first *ON SALE *for $76X!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They also had an anthra gsh city with the most gorgeous leather EVER!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

SANDSTONE 07 FIRST http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Balenciaga-Tasche-First-Bag-/120593791290?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Kleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item1c13f3393a


----------



## mochiblure

At Bal NY today:

Seigle RH Velo in Suede
Cypres RH Work in Suede
Large Papier Tote with a beautiful vertical striped design that looks painted on
Black Lizard Embossed City
Bleu Roi GSH Town
Olive RGGH Town
Olive RGGH Part-Time


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pivoine rh coin pursehttp://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balenciaga-Coin-Purse-Pivoine-Peony-2010-/200497205720?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eae9091d8


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*2007 black ggh part time *http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_2007_Black_GGH_Part_Time_Chevre_MINT_Gold_UHG


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*BLUE OFFICIER 09 RH DAY*http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Livia/items/Balenciaga_2009_Officier_RH_Day


----------



## Susan Lee

*2007 Chevre Black GGH Traveler Wallet*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2007_Black_GGH_Traveler_Wallet__OBO


----------



## NYCavalier

Papeete RH Day!

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-green-lambskin-Day-large-hobo/SEARCH/309475201/detail.fly


----------



## Livia1

*2005 Turquoise City*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...206.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1534&categoryId=28


----------



## Livia1

*2006 Olive brown City*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1536&categoryId=28


----------



## Livia1

*2007 Black RH Day*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...06.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1530&categoryId=28#


----------



## Jira

*2005 Rouge Theatre City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balenciaga-05-Rouge-Theatre-City-Bag-Mint-/190421308734


----------



## MarieG

*Balenciaga 2005 Fall/Winter Magenta First (Classique)*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1442&categoryId=18

*Balenciaga 2002 Fall/Winter Chocolate Flat Brass First*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1351&categoryId=18

*Balenciaga 2006 Spring/Summer Cornflower Blue Shoulder*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1499&categoryId=18


----------



## Pynky

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx* - It is against the rules to promote your own auctions. Please take a minute to view our Forum wide rules. Thank you!


----------



## Jira

*2007 Jaune RH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180536315694&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Lady1mport

Galet GSH City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anniebanany03/items/BALENCIAGA_GALET_GSH_CITY


----------



## LoveM&S

Barneys New York, Madison Ave. has:
Croco City - Navy blue, Pommier Green, and Lilac (darker than 09 lilac. Very beautiful color.)


----------



## hannahsophia

balny has a vert'deau city rh


----------



## NYCavalier

Argent RH First
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Balenciaga...WH_Handbags&hash=item2308ab5181#ht_663wt_1139


----------



## aki_sato

*2005 Spring/Summer Apple Green Planet Clip*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...2AE.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1540&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

*2005 Fall/Winter Navy Planet Clip (Boobie)*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...2AE.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1538&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

2005 Fall/Winter Black & White Canvas Planet Clip

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...2AE.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1539&categoryId=28


----------



## maxxout

lime green city..rh
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...8444&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau City Tote Lime


----------



## o_luxurious

Barneys in NY as of yesterday.

From memory:
Granny SGH City
Granny SGH Part Time
Granny SGH Work
Black RGGH First
Black RGGH City
Bleu Roi RH First
Bleu Roi RH City
Seigle RH City
Seigle RH Velo
Black GGH Brief
Fur Lizard-embossed First
Fur Lizard-embossed City
Anthracite CGH Metro
Anthracite RGGH Work
Castagna RGGH City
Bois de Rose RH Part Time
Bois de Rose RH City

Bois de Rose RH Money Wallet
Granny RH Makeup
Anthra RGGH Money Wallet
Anthra and Bois de Rose Compagnon Wallet

660 Madison Avenue, New York
(212) 826-8900


----------



## BooYah

*2004 eggplant twiggy:*

*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_4766wt_1139*


----------



## juicy couture jen

Bal Las Vegas has Maldives, Bleu Layette, Framboise, Black (before the change), Charbon GSH CPs.  They also have one Blue Roi RGGH CP available too.


----------



## o_luxurious

o_luxurious said:


> Barneys in NY as of yesterday.
> 
> From memory:
> Granny SGH City
> Granny SGH Part Time
> Granny SGH Work
> Black RGGH First
> Black RGGH City
> Bleu Roi RH First
> Bleu Roi RH City
> Seigle RH City
> Seigle RH Velo
> Black GGH Brief
> Fur Lizard-embossed First
> Fur Lizard-embossed City
> Anthracite CGH Metro
> Anthracite RGGH Work
> Castagna RGGH City
> Bois de Rose RH Part Time
> Bois de Rose RH City
> 
> Bois de Rose RH Money Wallet
> Granny RH Makeup
> Anthra RGGH Money Wallet
> Anthra and Bois de Rose Compagnon Wallet
> 
> 660 Madison Avenue, New York
> (212) 826-8900


 
Remembered a couple more:

Black CGH Velo
Bleu Roi RH Day


----------



## aki_sato

Today only - with any Balenciaga Leather Jacket purchase, receive a 15% off coupon to ****** for a FUTURE purchase.  Coupon will be good for 30 days.


----------



## aki_sato

2004 Black Compagnon Wallet
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=8d0068a82f5a0032ff797b3405f7fa2d


----------



## aki_sato

05 BG City
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...E11.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1544&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

Cannard Jacket in 38
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/12128/items/17247237


----------



## aki_sato

Cannard Jacket in 38
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/12128/items/17247237


----------



## hannahsophia

o_luxurious said:


> Barneys in NY as of yesterday.
> 
> From memory:
> Granny SGH City
> Granny SGH Part Time
> Granny SGH Work
> Black RGGH First
> Black RGGH City
> Bleu Roi RH First
> Bleu Roi RH City
> Seigle RH City
> Seigle RH Velo
> Black GGH Brief
> Fur Lizard-embossed First
> Fur Lizard-embossed City
> Anthracite CGH Metro
> Anthracite RGGH Work
> Castagna RGGH City
> Bois de Rose RH Part Time
> Bois de Rose RH City
> 
> Bois de Rose RH Money Wallet
> Granny RH Makeup
> Anthra RGGH Money Wallet
> Anthra and Bois de Rose Compagnon Wallet
> 
> 660 Madison Avenue, New York
> (212) 826-8900


 

I went in last night and they had a seigle suede velo that was soooo  pretty. Their seigle rh velo on display had the softest leather. They also had an anthra rh day with great leather too.


----------



## nicole2730

*2006 Damask Courier*:
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...w20170&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Fabric Courier Hobo


----------



## dizzywizzy

2010 Lady Wallets with SGH in Black & Sang!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sang-giant-silver-lady-wallet-p-1073.html


----------



## aimtree

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jennifer32/items/Balenciaga__09_NOIX_Twiggy

Noix twiggy


----------



## o_luxurious

*2010 F/W Sahara* available on Balenciaga.com

City in Sahara - $1,445.00

Also available in more styles.


----------



## o_luxurious

*Papier *bags available on Balenciaga.com!

Ligne Papier A5 (Small Papier Tote) - $1,195.00, available in Anthracite

Ligne Papier A4 (Medium Papier Tote) - $1,345.00, available in Black and Anthracite

Ligne Papier A3 (Large Papier Tote) - $1,545.00, available in Black and Anthracite



*Instead of aged brass HW, these have aged gold plated HW


----------



## hannahsophia

hgbagsonline has 200 off bal jackets today only.


----------



## Jira

*2007 Jaune RH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Auth-Balenci...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a09021be4


----------



## Jira

*2005 Rouge Theatre City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230504914392&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LoveM&S

Barneys New York in NYC has the 10th Anniversary metalic First - Black, Bronze and Pewter (or metalic gray.)


----------



## aki_sato

New goodies on RDC including:
*Balenciaga 2004 Fall/Winter Light Turquoise Twiggy*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...101.qscstrfrnt03?productId=1547&categoryId=28


----------



## aki_sato

Tempete Jacket 
36-44
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-tempete-leather-biker-jacket-p-1018.html


----------



## aki_sato

Black Jacket
38-44
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-black-leather-biker-jacket-p-978.html


----------



## maxxout

noix-silver-giant-work

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/noix-silver-giant-work-p-1070.html


----------



## weekender2

Argent gsh midday

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Pinkydream/items/Balenciaga_Argent_Midday_bag_with_sgh__NEW_


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

argent gsh midday(another one!) http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_2008_Argent_SGH_Midday_Mid_Day_Silver_OBO


----------



## cbarrus

NWT 2005 Navy Blue City:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c56445c45


----------



## aimtree

SCP balenciaga store costa mesa
outremer click
outremer first


----------



## pixiejenna

Barneys in Chicago

Anthra envelope RGGH
I think it was Pivione city RGGH
BDR city & first
Blue Roi RH city
What looked like a cypres(it was green) lizard embossed city 
And something I've never seen before it must be a LE but it looked like a taupe suede velo. Sorry I didn't get the name of it, I just should have whipped my phone out and taken a pic of it


----------



## yunces

Balenciaga Work Holiday 2010 x http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/putriduyung/items/MINT_Balenciaga_Holiday_Work_RH__Trade__


----------



## weekender2

truffle chevre city

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/92224/items/17591477


----------



## cbarrus

2006 F/W Grenat Work:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/debelliemag/items/Balenciaga_Grenat_Work_CHEVRE_leather_


----------



## LoveM&S

I posted about Barneys 10th anniversary First bag. I found a pic of it.
http://www.barneys.com/10th Anniversary Iridescent First/00505006236120,default,pd.html
It was hard to know the colors in the store. But I think Barneys New York in NYC has Black and Bronze. One of them might be Raisin. It is hard to tell what is the color of those because of the store's lighting. And dark gray or pewter kind. When I checked the black one, it has the white and purple pattern inner.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

noix rh money wallethttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NWT-09AW-Auth-Balenciaga-Noix-Money-Wallet-Purse-/110568269050?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19be61e4fa


----------



## juicy couture jen

*Cannes boutique as Siegle and Bois De Rose GSH Hip available.  Ask for Sebastian. *


----------



## o_luxurious

Just remembered Barneys NY had several Croc-embossed bags a few weeks ago. 
One I remember for sure is Canard (dark blue) Croc-embossed SGH Part Time.


----------



## saira1214

10 Anniversary Lizard Embossed City in Fer

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojo...th_Annniversary_Lizard_Embossed_Fer_City_BNWT


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2003 Emerald PH First*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-03-E...=270614340065&ps=63&clkid=6633017394556538312


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Marine WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c565b5a2d


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

anthracite rggh city http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-NEW-BALENCIAGA-ANTHRACITE-RGGH-city-bag-1795-/130417782843?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5d81703b


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2001 1st Season "Le Dix" Caramel Flat Brass First*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...790.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1493&categoryId=28


----------



## TXGirlie

2010 Sorbet RGGH City!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/rmbaglover/items/Balenciaga_2010_Sorbet_RGGH_City_Trade_


----------



## madeofdreams

Just received an email from my SA from Nordstrom, Seattle with the following new arrivals at their store. There are some really cool oldie colours like Granny, Petrol Blue (I think this is Tempete but I am not sure?), Sorbet and classic blacks. 

Giant Pompon in Vert Green  
Giant Mid Day in Bordeaux  
Giant Violet Pompon 
Giant covered City in black 
Classic Day in Bordeaux  
Giant Mid Day Bianco  
Giant Folder in Bianco 
Giant Folder in Black 
Arena Drum in Sorbet  
Classic Part Time in black $1545 (I also have the Classic City in black in the store $1445)
Giant Day in Black
Classic Day in Light Blue 
The First Classic in Granny $1245
The First Classic in Pourpre  
The First Classic in Petrol Blue  
Giant Folder in Maldives  
Giant City in Light Blue $1795
The Classic Day in Granny  
The Classic City in Pommier Vert Green  
Giant Work in Marine Multi Color weave  
The Club in Pourpre  
Giant Folder in Petrol Blue  
Giant City with Rose Gold hardware in Light Olive $1795
The Club in Chataigne $1145
The Giant Mid Day in Mandarine  

I uploaded some of the photos she sent me. Please contact Peggy Urban for prices and photos (she's really lovely to work with.) 

Her contacts as follow:
Peggy Urban
206-628-1253 (Direct with voice mail) 
Email: peggy.urban@nordstrom.com 
She works Mondays-Fridays, 8am to 5pm but drop her an email or a voice mail for her to call back


----------



## juicy couture jen

*NWT 2008 Argent GSH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-100-AUTHENT...ULDER-BAG-/140437125984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## hannahsophia

I stopped by balny today: Saw vert d'eau sgh town gorgeous looked like seafoam they also had a rh city. Saw cypress lizard embossed leather city looked more emerald compared to not embossed cypress very pretty. Nacre looks dirty white with a hint of pink, they had nacre rggh parttime but i think it got sold. They also had piovine rggh and sgh city/parttime. They had cypress and seige suede. Siege is softer than cypress. Lots of murier in gsh. I think they are low on stock. They also had a gorgeous vert d'eau triple tour bracelet gsh.


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Black Lizard Embossed City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-LIZARD-EMBOSSSED-BLACK-CITY-2010-/260646906622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## maxxout

2007 Plomb rh Work

http://cgi.ebay.com/Grey-Balenciaga...-Hardware-/290461951772?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## Susan Lee

*2006 Lilac Weekender *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojo...iaga_2006_Lilac_Weekender__Pristine_Condition__


----------



## tsuarsawan

Balenciaga London has a *Pourpre* *Courie*r &* Noix*  in *classic weekender*.
Ask fo Seyna or Julian.


----------



## cbarrus

2005 Black F/W (Z-tag) City:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/penguin5/items/BALENCIAGA_BLACK_05_2005_CITY__TRUE_CLASSIC


----------



## hedy devine

Sapphire Day

http://www.constylement.com/product.php?productid=16589&cat=0&page=1


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Fonce City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130419319171&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## tsuarsawan

Chataigne GGH City & Part time Balenciaga Avenue George V


----------



## weeniepop

*2007 Violet Day*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk:80/Authentic-...=item255c90dfb9&autoredirect=off#ht_719wt_920


----------



## Jira

*2007 Aquamarine Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390225909147


----------



## naling

Barney's Dallas! Isn't it GORGEOUS? Above it in the display is an anthracite RGGH envelope, too, if anyone was looking for that!


----------



## JEKOBON

Dear all, i have emailed to several parts of the world looking for a brand new outremer gsh pt from the boutique/stores. (im not that a fan of evilbay & bonanzle) Sad news is i still havent found any. However, i did get a whole lot of list from the SAs/contact person that i emailed. First up is from Australia. (Prices are a wee bit steep!) 

*Classic City* 2150 , 1955 (With tax, Without Tax)

Apple green,  Outremer,  Raisin, Anthracite, Pivoine, Seigle, Sorbet, Bleu Roi

*Covered Giant City* 2850, 2591

Sang, Orange

*Giant Silver City*2650, 2409

Castagna, Sahara, Black, Anthracite

*Giant Rose Gold City*2650, 2409

Cyclade, Black, Seigle, Pivoine, Anthracite

*Classic Part Time*2,295 	2,086 	

Raisin, Cyclade, Black, Pivoine

*Part Time	Perforated RH*2,295 	2,086 

Black,  Papeete

*Part Time Giant Silver*2,795  2,541 	

Autumn,  Apple, Pourpre, Castagna, Cyclade,  Orange, Raisin, Black,  Anthracite, Murier, Noix

*Part Time Giant Rose Gold*2,795 	2,541 	

Antracite, Black, Seigle
*
Part Time	Covered Giant*2,950 	2,682 	

Antracite, Cyclade, Orange,  China Blue


----------



## saff

I enquired about some combos at Bal NY. This is as of yesterday.

City in Seigle with rose gold and silver hardware
City in Murier with rose gold hardware and with silver hardware
City in Pivonne with silver hardware.
Part time in Murier with silver hardware
Part time in Bois de rose with silver hardware
Part time in Sahara with silver hardware
We only bought the gold hardware in black and anthracite we are replacing
the gold hardware with rose gold hardware.

Giant Hip in Blue roi with silver hw and rose gold, seigle in rose gold, and rose with silver hw.


----------



## JEKOBON

Next is from  boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com (sebastien)



Parttime Outremer RH or covered giant. 
Parttime RH Canard. 


Parttime GGH I just have evergreen, charbon, blue layette, castagna, chataigne. 
Parttime GSH bois de rose, pivoine 
Parttime RGGH Black, bois de rose, pivoine


----------



## JEKOBON

Lastly, from gallery@jeanbrown.com.au (Australia too.) 


*GSH Part time* 2775,2497.50 (With tax, Without Tax)

Sorbet, Cyclade, Sang 

*Giant Rose Gold City* 2650, 2385

Cyclade, Sorbet

*Giant Covered City* 2850, 2565

Papeete


----------



## jemjs

fileens basement in flushing has town (canard)


----------



## JEKOBON

JEKOBON said:


> Dear all, i have emailed to several parts of the world looking for a brand new outremer gsh pt from the boutique/stores. (im not that a fan of evilbay & bonanzle) Sad news is i still havent found any. However, i did get a whole lot of list from the SAs/contact person that i emailed. First up is from Australia. (Prices are a wee bit steep!)
> 
> *Classic City* 2150 , 1955 (With tax, Without Tax)
> 
> Apple green, Outremer, Raisin, Anthracite, Pivoine, Seigle, Sorbet, Bleu Roi
> 
> *Covered Giant City* 2850, 2591
> 
> Sang, Orange
> 
> *Giant Silver City*2650, 2409
> 
> Castagna, Sahara, Black, Anthracite
> 
> *Giant Rose Gold City*2650, 2409
> 
> Cyclade, Black, Seigle, Pivoine, Anthracite
> 
> *Classic Part Time*2,295     2,086
> 
> Raisin, Cyclade, Black, Pivoine
> 
> *Part Time    Perforated RH*2,295     2,086
> 
> Black, Papeete
> 
> *Part Time Giant Silver*2,795 2,541
> 
> Autumn, Apple, Pourpre, Castagna, Cyclade, Orange, Raisin, Black, Anthracite, Murier, Noix
> 
> *Part Time Giant Rose Gold*2,795     2,541
> 
> Antracite, Black, Seigle
> 
> *Part Time    Covered Giant*2,950     2,682
> 
> Antracite, Cyclade, Orange, China Blue


 

oops forgot to add in email contact: info@cultstatus.com.au


----------



## ladyisobel

Yummy Argent weekender.
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/woo25/items/INCREDIBLE_BALENCIAGA_ARGENT_WEEKENDER_BN_


----------



## H2O

argent city
http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_237/products_id/22715


----------



## suchagirl

s/s '05 Indigo City, $1250

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-indigo-blue-city-tote-2005-springsummer-i-30423-s-262.html


----------



## TMitch6542

Balenciaga.com now has Murier bags.

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Handbags/TopHandles/P-City-Lambskin.aspx


----------



## Jira

*2007 Jaune Makeup Clutch*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120608410743&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## fatcat2523

Reebonz.com is having Balenciaga event these few days...there is alot of Bal bag!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Anthracite RH City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130422391358


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Officer Twiggy*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....1FB.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1573&categoryId=28


----------



## Jira

*2007 Jaune SGH Part-Time*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_2007_Jaune_SGH_Part_Time_GSH_Silver


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Mogano GGH Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-MOGANO-GGH-WORK-2007-Chevre-/330462379019?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## mere girl

2005 Teal Blue First 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-First-Bag-Teal-Blue-2005-/250684912641?pt=Women_s_Bags


----------



## H2O

sand suede folk messenger
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/FOLK-MESSENGER-BAG-p-13392.html#

blue suede folk messenger
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/FOLK-MESSENGER-BAG-p-13546.html#

light brown wallet
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/CLASSIC-MONEY-PORTEMONNAIE-p-13823.html#

black rggh small cosmatic bag
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/SMALL-COSMETIC-BAG-p-13956.html


----------



## Livia1

Selfridges in Trafford Center Manchester has (one or more) *Anthra RGGH City*


----------



## o_luxurious

*Baby Blue *(not sure which blue/season) *GGH Work* available on Balenciaga.com! Also available in *Black*.

Price: $1,995.00 USD


----------



## misstuberose

Balenciaga Framboise Lambskin Giant Work Bag from Yoogi's Closet:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-giant-work-tote-bag--op.aspx


----------



## vlore

*07 Violet RH Brief*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dorasonia/items/Weekend_SALE___BALENCIAGA_07_Violet_RH_Brief
*
LE Lime GGH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Pinkydream/items/Balenciaga_LE_Lime_GGH_City_new__TPF_
*
Seigle Triple Tour Bracelet*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/eastvillage/items/Balenciaga_Seigle_Triple_Tour_Bracelet

*Moutarde GSH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/hardcore_harlot/items/Brand_New_Balenciaga_Moutarde_Day_SGH_2010_TPF


----------



## beauxgoris

NM Tysons Va

Green Suede City bag with pewter hardware
Blue Suede City bag with pewter hardware


----------



## Kanebo

Pine Green City Original HW x
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/zuzu/items/Balenciaga_City____07_Pine_Green___Gorgeous_


----------



## Nanaz

07 Vert D'eau GGH City
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170531030756&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

07 Tomato GSH City
http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Balenciaga-T...ver-TPFer-/170531034994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

07 GSH Pale Magenta City
http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Balenciaga-P...ong-pinks-/170531041979?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

I KNOW IT WILL BE A POPULAR STYLE !!

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Classi...cse&utm_campaign=shopstyle08&source=shopstyle


----------



## pixiejenna

At BalLV they are starting to get items in Nacre in. Right now they have a Nacre: First, GSH envelope and the cuff bracelets. You can email Ashley Richas @ lasvegascaesarsforum.store@us.balenciaga.com


----------



## Jira

*2007 Mogano GGH Brief*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_2007_Mogano_GGH_Brief_Gold_Chevre


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Navy City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga-2005-Navy-Blue-City-New-tags-/190434827753?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## mmmsc

Green 2010 Limited Edition 10th Anniversary City (embossed lizard)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-GREE...G-LIMITED-/180551509113?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## saff

Murier RGGH PT!!

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/GIANT-PART-TIME-TOTE-p-13949.html#


----------



## vlore

*Black Cherry GSH Pompon*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Azaiba/items/08_Balenciaga_Black_Cherry_GSH_Pompon_NEW_tpf

*Sorbet Drum*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/vivi813/items/100__AUTHENTIC_Balenciaga_Sorbet_Drum__tPFer_
*
Bois de Rose GSH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/city..._BOIS_DE_ROSE_Part_Time_bag_GSH_receipt_TPFer


----------



## suchagirl

GGH Tomato Part Time '07 on ******!
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/07-chevre-tomato-gold-giant-part-time-p-1142.html


----------



## LoveM&S

Bal Cannes has:
RH Day: Ruby, Ciel, and Granny 
RH First : Pommier,Sahara,Saddle,Tempete,Granny,Bois de rose, and black.


----------



## cbarrus

2006 Grenat Work:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Gren...521?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa42c0e19


----------



## BellaShoes

BagPassion is having a clearance sale...

2006 Spring/Summer Rust/Rouile Day $700                                                   0          
2005 Pre-Fall Caramel Purse   $750                                                         
2002 S/S Burgundy Pebbled Flat Tote  $1299                                           
2006 Pre-Fall Cement/Greige Shopper $999                                            
2005 Spring/Summer Bubblegum Pink Day $699                
2005 Pre-Fall Bordeaux Shrug  $899                
2006 Pre-Spring Pale Rose/Rose Pin Day $699               
2005 Pre-Spring Sky Blue Work $999 
2005 Pre-Fall Calcaire First    $699              
2005 Holiday Satin Shoulder  $499               
2007 S/S Vert Gazon City    $1499             
2003 Fall/Winter Olive Brown First  $1399
2005 Spring/Summer Calcaire Work    $899             
2005 Pre-Fall Magenta First   $999  
2006 Fall/Winter Camel Shopper  $999


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> BagPassion is having a clearance sale...
> 
> 2006 Spring/Summer Rust/Rouile Day $700 0
> 2005 Pre-Fall Caramel Purse $750
> 2002 S/S Burgundy Pebbled Flat Tote $1299
> 2006 Pre-Fall Cement/Greige Shopper $999
> 2005 Spring/Summer Bubblegum Pink Day $699
> 2005 Pre-Fall Bordeaux Shrug $899
> 2006 Pre-Spring Pale Rose/Rose Pin Day $699
> 2005 Pre-Spring Sky Blue Work $999
> 2005 Pre-Fall Calcaire First $699
> 2005 Holiday Satin Shoulder $499
> 2007 S/S Vert Gazon City $1499
> 2003 Fall/Winter Olive Brown First $1399
> 2005 Spring/Summer Calcaire Work $899
> 2005 Pre-Fall Magenta First $999
> 2006 Fall/Winter Camel Shopper $999


 
It was announced to email subscribers this morning... here is the link

http://bagpassion.com/acatalog/onsale.html

Once you find the bag on the website, follow these instructions:

*If you are interested in any of these items, please email us at sales@bagpassion.com so we can send you an invoice manually with the adjusted price.  Thank you.



SALE ENDS AUGUST 31, 2010 @ MIDNIGHT!
*


----------



## patsyesq

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160472749984&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## wonderwoman9

amethyst ggh envelope x

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anniebanany03/items/BALENCIAGA_AMETHYST_GGH_ENVELOPE_CLUTCH

mastic ggh hobo x
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/anniebanany03/items/BALENCIAGA_MASTIC_GGH_HOBO__OBO


----------



## justpeachy4397

Galet GSH work at ******
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/galet-silver-giant-work-p-1145.html


----------



## 2shai_

*Barneys NYC*
Black GGH brief
Black RGGH Pom Pom
Black RGGH First
Seigle RGGH Hip
Canard RGGH Money
Amythest GSH Pom Pom
Lots of Black GSH Styles

*Bergdorf Goodman NYC*
Seigle and Black RGGH Bracelet
Seigle RGGH Hip
Pivonie RGGH Hip
Black RGGH Midday
Seigle RH City and Day
Anthra RH Velo, Folk
Lots of RH and GSH Black or Anthra


----------



## Livia1

*2003 PH Lilac First *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/silv...003_Pewter_HW_Lilac_First_EUC_unique_18386796


----------



## Ladylu1

City seigle rh

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/125159/items/18411827


----------



## flirtsy

Espace Harroch in Nice, France 

- has the keyrings on sale for 27 euros. Only pink and white left though.


----------



## dragonette

Sorbet Drum x

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/vivi...ly_SALE_price__Balenciaga_Sorbet_Drum__tPFer_


----------



## Bethc

2005 Indigo City @ RDC

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1579&categoryId=28


----------



## luvprada

Got a note from Renee Nordstrom Sacremento
They have the following in stock:
Giant Money Rose Gold-Black
Giant Town Rose Gold-Black
Giant Pompon Rose Gold
Giant City Rose Gold-Castagna
City Suede-Militaire
City Suede-Officer
Work Suede-Black
City-Pivoine
Lizard City-Castagna
Lizard City-Cypress
Velo Black
Folk (she describes as a new flap over cross body bag) pivoine, black, anthra


----------



## Jira

*2007 Jaune RH Coin Purse*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Denaroo/items/Balenciaga_Coin_Purse____07_Jaune___Brand_New_


----------



## vlore

*05 Grey Work*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1583&categoryId=28

*05 Black Work*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1582&categoryId=28


----------



## pixiejenna

My SA in the Downtown Portland Nordies just emailed me some new items they got in.

Classic Suede City (militaire)                                        
Classic Suede City (officier) Until I saw this pic I only seen the Militaire & Seigle

Classic Lizard City (castagna)        
Classic Lizard City (noir)                           
Classic Lizard City (cypress)

You can email him at Behrooz.Tahmasebi@nordstrom.com


----------



## NYCavalier

Castagna  Velo

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1497&categoryId=34


----------



## ajl2424

*please read our rules - only warning*


----------



## vlore

*Charbon GGH Envelope*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ekua/items/BNWT_Balenciaga_Envelope_Clutch_frm_Bluefly__tpf_member
*
Canard GCH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/herpinkrib/items/Balenciaga_2010_Canard_CGH_City_Brand_New

*BDR GSH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/city...a_BOIS_DE_ROSE_Part_Time_bag_GSH_receipt_TPFe
*
Pommier GGH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Pinkydream/items/Balenciaga_Pommier_GGH_Part_time_bag__TPF__mint


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Bois De Rose RGGH Part Time *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Bois_de_Rose_Part_Time_RGGH_BNWT


*2007 Black GGH Traveler Wallet*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2007_Black_GGH_Traveler_Wallet__OBO


----------



## MissMerion

Updated stock just received from Bal Cannes

Giant Covered City
Anthracite 
Maldives 
Canard 
Pivoine 
Blue Roi 
Pommier 
Tampête 
Cycldes 
Granny 
Green olive 
Sanguine 
charbon 
castagne/acajou 

Giant City Silver 
Granny 
Mandarine 
White 
Ciel 
Vermillon 
Maldives 
Pommier 
Black 
Crimson 
Sky 
Charbon 

GIANT SILVER PART TIME 

Mandarine 
séigle 
bois de rose 
ciel 
pivoine 
pommier 
charbon 
Green Olive 
Cyclades 
Crimson 
Automne 

GIANT PART TIME GOLD 

Evergreen 
White 
Castagna 

GIANT PART TIME OR ROSE 

Black 

CITY CLASSIC 

Black 
Ciel 
Granny 
Pivoine 
White 
Mandarine 
Sanguine 

TOWN GIANT SILVER 

Cyclades 

TOWN OR ROSE 

Pivoine 
Vert olive 

TOWN CLASSIC 

Vert Olive 
Bois de Rose 
Pivoine 
Papeete 


GIANT DAY SILVER 

Ruby 
Charbon 
Crimson 
Mandaribe 
Blue Roi 
pommier 

GIANT DAY GOLD 

charbon 

GIANT COVERED DAY 

Anthracite 
Black 
Framboise 
White 
Praline 
Pommier 
Maldives 
Rubi 
Amethyste


----------



## mmmsc

2009 Charbon GGH Pom-Pom:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220663425705&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## vlore

*Noix GSH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Auth-Balenci...828?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2ad444bc


----------



## thegraceful1

Seigle Velo

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bf24017f


----------



## mere girl

BNWT GGH anthracite City

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-Balencia...691877907?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a5e667c13


----------



## mochiblure

Work GSH/RH stock at Balenciaga Cannes:

Work GSH
Black Cherry, White, Praline, Bleu Roi, Bois de Rose

Work Regular Hardware
Black, Evergreen, Black Cherry, Charbon, Rubis, White, Praline, Ciel, Sanguine, Mandarine, Granny, Pommier, Blue Layette, Bois de Rose, Pivoine

Contact Sebastien at boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com if interested.


----------



## kobro

Black moto jacket, size 42.

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1593


----------



## vlore

*Murier GSH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-SGH-...835?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb08db97b

*Sorbet Iphone Case*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Clas...326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb0702916
*
08 Black Cherry RH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2008...143?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5889906ab7

*Raisin RH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adbb76bc5

*Black Cherry GSH Flat Clutch*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ilovebags123/items/Balenciaga_Flat_Clutch_in_Black_Cherry


----------



## missty4

*2007 Cafe GGH Brief*
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3360a3fd37


----------



## vlore

*07 Ocean RH Brief*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Bell...iaga_Brief__OCEAN__EUC__2_Payments_OK____TPF_


----------



## luvprada

Nordstrom Seattle SA Ryan Inwards - 206-628-1255

Two mid-days with GSH - looked like Tempete and possibly Turquoise
Folder with GSH - amethyst, antracite, magenta
Weekender praline
Drum sorbet
City RGGH light green (not sure which green sorry )


----------



## crazyaboutbags

2010 Vert D'eau RGGH
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/vert-deau-rose-gold-giant-city-p-1173.html


----------



## vlore

*Nacre RGGH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-NACR...563?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a11b323
*
BDR GCH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-ROSE...563?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a11ab53


----------



## hedy devine

luvprada said:


> Nordstrom Seattle SA Ryan Inwards - 206-628-1255
> 
> Two mid-days with GSH - looked like Tempete and possibly Turquoise
> Folder with GSH - amethyst, antracite, magenta
> Weekender praline
> Drum sorbet
> City RGGH light green (not sure which green sorry )


 
I was there on Saturday and I'm pretty sure the "light green" was olive.


----------



## ashtray-girl

Ink Work 2006
ebay germany
899,-&#8364; + shipping 

x

http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-BALENCIAGA-Work-Ink-2006-/180554053288?pt=Kleidung_Accessoires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item2a09dc36a8
x


----------



## Susan Lee

*Size 40 Canard Moto Jacket BNWT'S**

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_Canard_Size_40_Biker_Jacket_BNWT__


2010 Cyclade RH Part Time*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/QUICK_SALE__Balenciaga_2010_Cyclade_RH_Part_Time


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Turquoise City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_2005_Turquoise_City


----------



## pixiejenna

@ barneys in Chicago 

Narce city rggh and one other bag this color but the style escapes me
Murier rh velo they had 2 or 3 other bags in this color but the styles also escapes me too  
Suede velo light brown
Suede city in light brown & black
LE first in iridescent raisin, dark silver, & black with SILVER hardware!


----------



## mochiblure

Kirna Zabete had a Nacre Part-Time with RGGH over the weekend


----------



## Windelynn

Hi girls,

I was at Holts @ Bloor yesterday and saw two Bal bags on sale. I believe they are the First City bag with the tassles. The price was around 935. The colors available were Olive and a caramel color.







Hurry!


----------



## Swissflower

Nordstrom Seattle has the olive city RGGH, saw it in person, stunning bag.
Call Ryan there, he is so sweet.


----------



## vlore

*Argent GSH Brief*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/durbina/items/BALENCIAGA_BNWT_ARGENT_GSH_SILVER_BRIEF_BAG


----------



## Jira

*2006 Grenat Purse*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190441518797&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hypnosis

A friend shared this with me:

SGH Envelope Clutch in: tempete, white, mandarin, amethyst, anthracite, evergreen

RGGH Black/Castagna city
RGGH Black pompon
RGGH Black town
RGGH Black hip
RGGH Black money

Behrooz Tahmasebi
Nordstrom Downtown Portland
503.224.6666 ext. 1255


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Chocolate Work*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Balenciaga...238?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf19dd8ee


----------



## NYCavalier

Moutarde RGGH City

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Giant City/00505005043248,default,pd.html


----------



## viewwing

Raisin GGH Pompon

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Gold...H_Handbags&hash=item5d2af17c26#ht_13000wt_960


----------



## missduhr

*Officer GGH City!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Balenciaga-City-GGH-officer-1800-brand-new-/160478331673


----------



## 2shai_

*Bergdorf Goodman NY*
Seigle RGGH Day
Seigle RH Day
Black GSH Envelope Clutch
Murier GSH Envelope Clutch
Black RH Day 
Black RGGH Mid Day
Murier, Nacre, Blue Roi, Black, Seigle RGGH Bracelet
Black RGGH Town
Black RH Town
Black GSH Work
Nacre, Seigle, Blue Roi, Black RGGH Hip
Seigle Makeup 
Blue Roi Makeup

and more but I forgot what they had but mostly RH.


----------



## Nanaz

*2007 GGH Black PT*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HAND...572?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5ea8523c


----------



## vlore

*BDR Velo*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2010_BOIS_DE_ROSE_VELO

*Argent GCH Day*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/kimwsy/items/BNWT_BALENCIAGA_ARGENT_GIANT_COVERED_HARDWARE_DAY__TPF_

*Violet GSH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/durbina/items/BALENCIAGA_VIOLET_GSH_WORK_OFFICE_BAG_SUPER_MINT

*Plomb GSH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ehemelay/items/BALENCIAGA__07_Plomb_SGH_City___Excellent_condition
*
French Blue GGH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_2007_French_Blue_GGH_Part_Time_Gold_PT

*Truffle RH Work*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/SALE______899_00__Balenciaga_2006_Truffle_RH_Work


----------



## silverfern

04 *Eggplant* Flat Clutch!

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/slinks/items/Balenciaga_F_W_2004_Eggplant_flat_clutch


----------



## vlore

*White GGH Brief*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/ggh_white_arena_giant_brief


----------



## vlore

*Cafe GGH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_2007_Cafe_GGH_Part_Time_Chevre_Gold_PT

*Black Cherry RH City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/houdinidog/items/Balenciaga_Handbag_Black_Cherry_City
*
05 Turquoise City*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/MySophie/items/3_day_SALE____Balenciaga_2005_Turquoise_City


----------



## weekender2

ANTHRACITE RGGH WEEKENDER

at departement feminine

http://www.departementfeminin.com/#/product/1265/


----------



## Livia1

*Pourpre First*, Selridges, London


*Galet RH Pencil + CP RH*, Harvey Nichols, London


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Pale Rose Box*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-06-P...633?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230a2bd331


----------



## tsuarsawan

Balenciaga Cannes has Sorbet RGGH Town & Olive RGGH Town...


----------



## Ladylu1

City seigle rh
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lana..._2010_SEIGLE_CITY__brand_new__unique_18997808


----------



## o_luxurious

Giant Mini Money in Black (SGH) on bluefly.com - $340.00

Giant Mini Money in Anthracite (SGH) on bluefly.com - $340.00

Giant Mini Money in Castagna (SGH) on bluefly.com - $340.00


----------



## o_luxurious

Envelope RH Wallet in Castagna on bluefly.com - $436.00


----------



## o_luxurious

Bleu Roi Giant Hip (SGH) on barneys.com - $765.00

Anthracite Giant Hip (RGGH) on barneys.com - $765.00


----------



## o_luxurious

*Vert d'Eau* RH First on barneys.com - $1,245.00


----------



## TXGirlie

Sahara City on Bonanzle
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/rmbaglover/items/2010_Balenciaga_RH_Sahara_City


----------



## mere girl

eggplant coin purse
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270633087338


----------



## HandbagAngel

*Frentch Blue GGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/miss...____Balenciaga_2007_French_Blue_GGH_Part_Time


----------



## HandbagAngel

*Bleu Roi Velo*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-10-B...159?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0a5cf32f


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga 2010 Spring/Summer Canard/Petrol City  Perforated
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00323.html#aBAL_2d00323


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2004 Rose City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/addicted2days/items/Balenciaga_2004_Rose_City


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Murier Day*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/besabonita/items/NWT_Balenciaga_2010_RH_Murier_day


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Grey Work*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....442.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1583&categoryId=28


----------



## weekender2

Galet giant covered work
barneys.com

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Giant Covered Work/00505001283679,default,pd.html


----------



## wonderwoman9

GGH Amethyst PT
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Pinkydream/items/Balenciaga_Amethyst_GGH_PT_Part_time_NEW__TPF_


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Bois De Rose RGGH Part Time *

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Bois_De_Rose_Part_Time_RGGH__BNWT_


----------



## tillie46

Balenciaga flats in sorbet and orange at NMLC at Sawgrass Mills outlet in Sunrise, Fl.  the phone # is 1-954-846-9777


----------



## drati

Men's weekender, sapin 2006 (with pewter HW and bigger handle drop):

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-06-S...H_Handbags&hash=item5d2b0978a7#ht_13744wt_960


----------



## wonderwoman9

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ghost55/items/Balenciaga_2007_GREIGE_Day_Chevre__645_tPF_r__


2007 Greige Day x


----------



## NYCavalier

Officer RH City

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/koolforkatz/items/Balenciaga_2009_Officier_City


----------



## xichic

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-red-orange-city-bag--p.aspx

awesome bag! i would have so bought this if i didnt just buy a new Bottega Veneta bag.... !


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Canard City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/dorasonia/items/BALENCIAGA_10_Canard_RH_City_Bag__Mint_Condition_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Vert Gazon GGH Day*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/qteestuff/items/100__Authentic___Balenciaga_2007_Vert_Gazon_GGH_Day


----------



## 2shai_

2009 Galet GGH Pom Pom

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/rmbaglover/items/2009_Balenciaga_Galet_GGH_Pom_Pon


----------



## maryalicerose

Hi all! 

thought you may like to know that Balenciaga SS10 collection is 20% at Jean Brown Gallery in Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## Nanaz

Any one looking for Suede bags, here is a good site.
http://www.departementfeminin.com/?l=en#/productList/22//


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*2008 Black GGH Day*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/tarchin/items/Balenciaga_08_GGH_Black_Day___Tpf?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## shopdoc

CGH NOIX pompon

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-l...-Giant-Pompon-bag/SEARCH/308554201/detail.fly


----------



## MAGJES

2010 *Sorbet* Day

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lhicks415/items/MINT_Balenciaga__10_S_S_Sorbet_RH_Day_


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 F/W Black Weekender*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-BLAC...681?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f079179


----------



## Anna_525

Went to Neiman Marcus at the King of Prussia Mall in PA. I saw the following (as much as I can remember):

ALL RH:
First -Murier, BDR, Pourpre
Velo - Seigle, Murier, Castagna
City - BDR, Seigle, Murier, Castagna
Part time - Sahara
Weekender - Sahara
Maxi Twiggy - Sahara, and I think there was a Castagna
Maxi Twiggy perforated - Blue Roi
Street style - Murier
Midday - Pourpre

Covered Pompon - Murier

SGH CITY - Black

NM limited edition - craquele:
City - Brown, Black, BDR
First - Brown, Black, BDR


----------



## Anna_525

^Adding to the list above -

Pivoine RH in First, City
Castagna RH Folk


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2003 Lilac City*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chem...03_Lilac_pewter_hardware_Balenciaga_city__tpf


----------



## saira1214

Pommier GSH PT

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/scarrlettred/items/Balenciaga_2009_Pommier_Green_SGH_Part_Time__MINT__TPF?from=1oTNEvfvDA


----------



## yunces

BALENCIAGA - 2008 Coral GGH Part-Time!! 

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/CeeJay/items/BALENCIAGA___2008_Coral_GGH_Part_Time__


----------



## hedy devine

*2006 Blue India Purse*

http://bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00324.html


----------



## vlore

*VF GGH PT*
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/lunarlu/items/Balenciaga_Vert_Fonce_GGH_Part_Time


----------



## mntncat

*2010 Red Moto Jacket Sz. 44*

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Auth-Balenci..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets&hash=item5d2b3844c0


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Anthracite RGGH Town*

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Town_Anthracite_RGGH_BNWT


----------



## Susan Lee

*2005 Bordeaux RH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_2005_Bordeaux_City


----------



## viewwing

the iphone cover is now available in a bunch of colors on the bal website


----------



## viewwing

Blue drum on bluefly. not sure which blue though.
Maybe cyclade.

http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-blue-lambskin-Drum-small-bag/cat60024/309309401/detail.fly


----------



## pixiejenna

Cross Perf at LV store 
SA: Ashley Richas 
email: lasvegascaesarsforum.store@us.balenciaga.com

City:

bleu roi
tomate
black
plum(taupe/gray)

Work:

black
plum(taupe/gray)
black
tomate


----------



## Jira

*2004 Eggplant Flat Clutch*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150499711979&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Maggien

Violet/Eggplant??? Compagnon

http://cgi.ebay.com/TRES-GENIUS-BAL...H_Handbags&hash=item43a1f80221#ht_1297wt_1139


----------



## vlore

*Stardust RH Pochette*
http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-Auth-BALEN...860?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b557ae2c


----------



## BooYah

*2004 Eggplant Twiggy*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...996&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_922


----------



## justpeachy4397

Sang weekender x

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sang-weekender-p-1245.html


----------



## vlore

*Nacre RGGH City*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/nacre-rose-gold-giant-city-p-1240.html


----------



## luvprada

Black Cherry City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-cherry-city-p-740.html


----------



## luvprada

Bag Passion
OCTOBER 2 AT 12:01 AM UNTIL OCTOBER 3 AT 11:59 PM

ENJOY A 5% DISCOUNT ON ALL OUR BEAUTIFUL HANDBAGS

IF YOU'RE A RETURNING CUSTOMER, PLEASE TAKE ANOTHER 5% OFF


----------



## Jira

*2006 Blueberry Day*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Sucrates/items/Balenciaga__06_Blueberry_Day___Rare_


----------



## vlore

*04 Black Pewter Messenger*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/TatertotTPF/items/04_Balenciaga_Black_Pewter_Messenger_Bag_OBO

*10 LE Lime GGH City*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_2010_LE_Lime_GGH_City_MINT__Almost_New__

*09 Framboise GGH City*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_2009_S_S_Framboise_GGH_City

*05 BG Day*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/addicted2days/items/Balenciaga_2005_Bubblegum_Pink_Day


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Indigo City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...661?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c57d67d8d


----------



## yunces

New Balenciaga Noix Pompon GGH 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/putriduyung/items/100__Authentic_Balenciaga_New_Noix_GGH_PomPon

Balenciaga City Seigle RH http://www.bonanza.com/booths/putri...e_RH_City_almost_new__Trade___unique_21265442


----------



## aki_sato

*2005 Indigo City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...661?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c57d67d8d


----------



## sasha671

Red work GGH at La Resale on Madison ave/80th street in NYC. $900. IME with them price can be negotiated. Bag looked to be in like new condition. light scuffing on corners, handles looked great. Here is pic of the tag so expert can tell us what color and year this is


----------



## luvprada

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/murier-silver-giant-city-p-1250.html

Murier SGH


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Bleu Roi SGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Blue_Roi_GSH_Part_Time__BNWT_

*2010 Pivione RGGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Pivione_RGGH_Part_Time__BNWT_


----------



## maxxout

2005 Chocolate City

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Brow...321?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230aa94b11


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Black RGGH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Black_RGGH_City__BNWT_


----------



## LoveM&S

Bal Cannes has:
RH Day - charbon,pommier,ciel, raisin,tempete,thym,argent


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga 2005 Fall/Winter Rouge Theatre Twiggy
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1644&categoryId=28


Balenciaga 2005 Fall/Winter Rouge Theatre First (Classique)
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1643&categoryId=28


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Pale Rose Weekender*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-06-P...181?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230aad03a5


----------



## 2shai_

Bergdorf Goodman NY

Black GSH City
Black RH City
Black RH Town
Black GSH Town
Seigle RH Town
Seigle RGGH Day
Black, Olive, Murier GSH Money 
Black, Murier GSH Envelope Clutch
Black RGGH Midday
Black, Bois de Rose RH Velo
Bois de Rose CGH Envelope Clutch
Black GSH Compagnon Wallet
Black GSH Work and many other colors but I can't remember all of it
Black, Blue Roi, Seigle, Murier Make up
Murier RGGH Bracelet
Seigle, Murier, Blue Roi Hip in either RGGH or GSH
Sorbet GSH work and RH day.
Black or Anthra GSH Day (Many in stock)
Black RH Pom Pom
Black and Bois de Rose Crackle LE City


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Black SGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Black_GSH_Part_Time__BNWT_

*2008 Charbon GGH Day*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_2008_Carbon_GGH_Day

*2010 Anthra Velo*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/rmbaglover/items/Balenciaga_2010_Anthra_Velo_OBO_Trade_


----------



## pilatesworks

Canard Moto Jacket, size 40! 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_Canard_Size_40_Biker_Jacket_BNWT__


----------



## cbarrus

2007 Mogano Part Time:

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1657&categoryId=28

2005 Olive Green Work:

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1656&categoryId=28


----------



## cali_to_ny

*MOUTARDE RGGH DAY*

http://www.barneys.com/Arena Giant Day/00505005043323,default,pd.html


----------



## mochiblure

*From Bal LV:*
GSH Pompon
Anthracite, Mandarine, Automne, Sanguine, Framboise, Granny, Bubble Gum Pink

GGH Pompon
Raisin, Charbon, Black

Covered Pompon
White, Granny, Maldives, Pourpre, Bubble Gum Pink, Framboise, Ciel, Castagna

They also have RH City and RGGH Town in Light Olive. 

Contact Chiemi at lasvegascaesarsforum.store@us.balenciaga.com if interested.


----------



## saira1214

Anthracite GGH City!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tarchin/items/Balenciaga_10_S_S_GGH_Anthracite_City___Tpf

08 Black GGH Day!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tarchin/items/Balenciaga_08_GGH_Black_Day___Tpf

09 Praline GSH PT!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tarchin/items/Balenciaga_09_GSH_Praline_Part_Time___Tpf


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

anthra ggh city http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-10-S-S-GGH-ANTHRACITE-CITY-BAG-TPF-/260675233444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb17466a4


----------



## Stacy31

2009 Pommier City 
2010 Cyclade City

www.fashionphile.com


----------



## penjaxn

Just wanted to pass on some info from Leslie @ Nordstrom. She helped me find a 2008 SGH Black Cherry earlier this year so when they assess inventory, she gives me a heads up.



*Balenciaga Stock 10/8/10*​ 

*Nordstrom Arden Fair*​ 


*Arena Classic*​ 

*First*​ 

*Praline, Petrol Blue, Galet, Ciel, Lt. Blue, Sorbet, Pourpre, Outremer, Granny, Black*​ 


*City*​ 

*Pivoine, Granny, Sorbet, Nacre, Pommier, Blue Patchwork, Pommier Color Block, Black*​ 


*Work*​ 

*Chataigne, Lt. blue, Vert Evergreen, Black*​ 


*Day*​ 

*Granny, Framboise, Lt. Blue, Sahara, Bordeaux , Black*​ 


*Weekender*​ 

*Praline, Black*​ 


*Town*​ 

*Pivoine, Moutarde, Black*​ 


*Part Time*​ 

*Black*​ 


*Folk*​ 

*Pivoine, Anthracite, Black*​ 


*Pouch*​ 

*Pourpre, Black*​ 


*Coin*​ 

*Voilet, Black*​ 


*Mini Coin*​ 

*Argent, Violet*​ 


*Messenger*​ 

*Black*​ 


*Drum*​ 

*Sorbet, Black*​ 


*Travel*​ 

*Sorbet, Black*​ 


*Trolley*​ 

*Black*​ 


*Money*​ 

*Pourpre, Sahara , Praline, Moutarde, Pommier, Lt. Blue, Sorbet, Outremer, Black*​


----------



## penjaxn

Continued...

 Ticket
 Sahara, Sorbet, Outremer, Black


 Compagnion
 Pourpre, Black

Arena Classic Suede
 Town
 Officer, Black


 City
 Militaire, Corde, Officer, Black


 Work
 Militaire, Black



Arena Classic Lizard
 First
 Castagna, Black


 City
 Castagna

Arena Classic Cross
 City
 Almond, Blue Roi, Black



Papier
 S.Satchel
 Castagna, Black


 L.Satchel
 Castagna, Black

Runway

 Alphabet Tote


 Sac  S10
 Military/Bleu, Noir/Jaune

Paille
 Hobo
 Vert/Cognac



Giant Silver
First
Canard


 City
 Cyclade, Maldives, Petrol Blue


 Work
 Crimson, Bordeaux , Black


 Weekender
 Black


 Midday
 T.Moro, Lt. Blue, Marine Blue, Black


 Pompon
 Maldives, Crimson, Black


 Folder
 Petrol Blue, White, Black


 Hip
 Moutarde, Sang, Cyclade


 Day
 Petrol Blue, Black


 Slim
 Violet, Amethiste, Black


 Hobo
 Black


 Part Time
 Bouton Yellow, Blue Layette, Black


 Envelope Clutch
 Lt. Blue, Anthracite, Evergreen, Amethiste, White, Mandarin


 Money
 Mandarin, Black


 Compagnion
 Black


 Coin
 Lt. Blue , Maldives , Mandarin, Black

Giant Rose Gold
 Town
 Sahara

Giant Gold
 Weekender
 Black


 PomPon
 Black


 Slim
 Black


 Money
 Black






Leslie Holsopple

Leslie.Holsopple@Nordstrom.com 

(916) 646-2400 ext. 1255

Nordstrom Arden Fair

1651 Arden Way

Sacramento, CA 95815


----------



## saira1214

10 Seigle RGGH PT!!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Seigle_GSH_Part_Time__BNWT_


----------



## putri duyung

sorbet S/S 10 flat size 38
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yunces/items/BNIB_Balenciaga_Sorbet_Ballerina_Flats_size_38___REDUCED


----------



## shopdoc

Stardust Sgh pencil at bal outlet in woodbury commons for $205! They had more than one as of yesterday.  Also 20% off sunglasses.


----------



## redskater

08 Amethyst giant first x

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ginga...hyst_08_FIRST_Giant_Covered__hardware_gorgeou


----------



## nicole2730

*Balenciaga 2004 Black Aviator Bag* x
$100.00 OFF!!
Enter code "BGAVI" at checkout

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2004_black_aviator_bag


----------



## missty4

*08 Grey Moto Jacket with chunky silver zips size 36* x

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/evgi5...GA_08_GREY_leather_jacket_with_silver_zippers


----------



## veebreeze

SS10 Anthracite Town RH

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/taijassa/items/Balenciaga_Town_Anthracite_—_Authentic__TPF


----------



## cali_to_ny

Barneys NYC has an *Outremer Pom RH*


----------



## 2shai_

Barneys NYC
Murier RGGH City
Anthra RGGH Day
Murier RGGH Money
Castanga RGGH Compagnon


----------



## denises

Balenciaga RH Day 
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-green-lambskin-Day-large-hobo/cat60024/309475201/detail.fly
Last one!!!


----------



## Livia1

Cream coloured pouch (Coin Purse) is available when purchasing the perfume + body lotion

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat18030756


----------



## tsuarsawan

Cannes Boutique
Ruby GSH Pom. Pourpre, Castagna & Galet RH Pom.
Black Cherry GSH Flat clutch...


----------



## mntncat

*Red Moto jackets:*

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Auth-Balenci..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets&hash=item2a0b11270a


----------



## covertanjou

Livia1 said:


> Cream coloured pouch (Coin Purse) is available when purchasing the perfume + body lotion
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat000287cat18030756



You also get a make-up pouch if you spend $130 on Bal products.  If you buy the perfume and body lotion, you also get the make-up pouch.  Great deal!


----------



## kemiqb

x *You are not allowed to post your own listing here*


----------



## luvprada

Tempete Weekender

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/tempete-weekender-p-1277.html


----------



## Jira

Just a reminder that only store and authenticated items may be posted in this thread. All others will be promptly removed, thanks


----------



## Susan Lee

*2005 Apple Green Day*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2005_Apple_Green_RH_Day__Holy_Grail__


----------



## hedy devine

Balenciaga 2009 Spring/Summer LE Metallic Cherche Midi Clutch

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1327&categoryId=18


----------



## vlore

*08 anthra courier*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_anthracite_courier


----------



## vang

Cannes Boutique has new stocks of RH City in Blue Roi and Seigle.


----------



## maxxout

Flat brass First, Caramel

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...=cd21560&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Chevre First Tote

(just noticed .... no strap)


----------



## shopdoc

GGH Truffle:

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...caTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant City GGH Tote


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Black Twiggy*
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130446251718


----------



## drati

2009 galet courier

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Balenc...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c056554b#ht_484wt_1156


----------



## AECornell

I don't have a link, sorry, but there is a yellow (Moutard?) Perfo Part Time at Filene's Basement in Union Square for $1195.


----------



## Jira

*2007 RH Tomato City*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Shibu...aga_2007_Brilliant_Tomato_City_Chevre_Perfect


----------



## luvprada

Blue Roi GSH City

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/blue-roi-silver-giant-city-p-1064.html


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga 2007 Pre-Sprng Vert Gazon/Grass Green Work
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00332.html#aBAL_2d00332

Balenciaga 2009 Pre-Spring Mandarine Work
http://www.bagpassion.com/acatalog/BAL-00328.html#aBAL_2d00328


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Galet GGH Pom Pon*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/steph_alwayz/items/_On_Hold__Balenciaga_2009_F_W_Galet_GGH_Pom_Pom


----------



## Prufrock613

*Mandarin City w/ boobie*

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenci...ndarin-chevre-motorcycle-city-planet-bag.aspx


----------



## mmmsc

2009 Grey (Argent?) Courier:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Balenc...803?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c056554b


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Key Ring in Papeete, Tomate and Anthracite*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Key_Ring_BNWT_

*2007 Mogano RH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MySophie/items/or_TRADE___Balenciaga_2007_Mogano_RH_Part_Time_EUC_


----------



## jolynn

Bal London is currently carrying

Maxi Twiggy - moutarde, canard, olive, black 

Mini-mini - Blue Roi, galet

Part Time - GGH chataigne, charbon
              - GSH olive, thyme green, chataigne, charbon, black 

RH Work  - maldives, granny, olive, charbon, black


----------



## H2O

rggh black move
http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-47015.html


----------



## cbarrus

2007 Vert Fonce GSH Part Time:

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/oogie...ga_2007_f_w_VERT_FONCE_SGH_Part_Time_w__feet_


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga 2009 Fall/Winter Ciel Silver Giant Besace Messenger

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1628&categoryId=28


----------



## NYCavalier

2008 Mini mini *$192.38*
http://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_saddle_porte_monnaie


----------



## pixiejenna

Bal Jackets on sale at ****** $1295-1495!!! http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-leather-jackets-c-55.html


----------



## LoveM&S

Lilac Croc City on Barneys website.
http://www.barneys.com/Croc City Classic/00505003653111,default,pd.html


----------



## mere girl

'french blue' (?) GGH City
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Authentic...711785910?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a5f9641b6


----------



## hedy devine

*Sapphire RH City*
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-city-bag-jk.aspx


----------



## vlore

*Black GGH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...041?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f042f7681

*Black GGH Pom Pon*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Blac...525?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a2ac678d


----------



## luvprada

Black Giant Covered Pom Pom
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-giant-covered-pom-pon-p-1279.html

White Giant Silver Envelope Clutch
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/white-giant-silver-envelope-clutch-p-642.html

Balenciaga 2006 Spring/Summer White (Blanc) Planet Clip
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1662&categoryId=28


----------



## mere girl

08 charbon City RH
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-Ci...540025927?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item35ad41a047


----------



## satsukiyun

Bal Costa Mesa
1-714-668-0557

Little First Charm: Black
Price: $345

Keyring: Murier, Anthracite
Price: $165

Mimi City Mirror Keyring: Pivoine, Anthracite, Nacre
Price: $245

Mimi Ballerina flat shoe keyring: Light pink,dark pink, yellow, red, green, light blue
Price: forget to ask


----------



## o_luxurious

Giant Move-On Clutch - $685.00 in Murier with SGH on the Balenciaga website.


----------



## mere girl

rouge Vif courier 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-Co...461816399?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2c5868ae4f


----------



## vang

Balenciaga store in Las Vegas,The Forum Shops has Town in the following color:

Pine in Classic Suede 
Black Classic 
Murier Covered 
Murier Classic 
Nacre Classic


----------



## ieweuyhs

Bal Cannes has the Ballerina Shoe Charms:







Bubblegum, Framboise, Papeete, Moutarde, Outremer, Lime Green, Red. 

Price is 125 EUR, inclusive of VAT; or 104.52 EUR exclusive of VAT + 10 EUR shipping = 114.52 EUR


----------



## MAGJES

2010 Sorbet RH Day
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lhicks415/items/WEEKEND_SALE__10_Balenciaga_S_S_RH_Sorbet_Day_MINT


----------



## MichK

*2005 Indigo City!!*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/silverfern/items/Balenciaga_2005_S_S_Indigo_City_Excellent_


----------



## silverfern

*2010 F/W ANTHRACITE GSH CITY*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MichK/items/Balenciaga_2010_Anthra_GSH_City_ALMOST_NEW_


----------



## justpeachy4397

Galet city and castanga work at ******


----------



## capbaggirl

Giant Stitch Bag....New design? available at mytheresa.com 

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/GIANT-STITCH-BAG-p-14749.html#

US$755


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Bleu Roi RH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Shibu...leu_Roi_Part_Time___NEW__NWT__unique_22154097


----------



## vlore

*Black GGH Work*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...041?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f042f7681


----------



## Prufrock613

*Tempete City SGH*
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-chevre-leather-city-giant-hardware-bag-l.aspx
Wish I could grab it, but life got in the way!


----------



## luvprada

Balenciaga Emerald Green Leather Box Bag
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-dolma-green-leather-mini-twiggy-motorcycle-bag.aspx


----------



## maxxout

RDC has PURSES

BLUEBERRY
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1700&categoryId=28


INK 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1699&categoryId=28


SAPIN
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1658&categoryId=28


----------



## cali_to_ny

Ann's has a PURSE style in Emerald...http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2006_emerald_the_purse


----------



## REREsaurus

NM in Stanford mall had as of today:

Murier rh pt
Murier first
Murier velo
Murier sgh hip
Nacre rh city
Outremer rh pom pom
Mandarin pom ?
Seigle sgh hip
Seigle rh city
Sahara perfo first
Black perfo first
Black rh town
Black rh city
Black crosscut perfo maxi twiggy
Blue crosscut perfo maxi twiggy
Castagna maxi twiggy
Castagna velo
Castagna rh city
Castagna first
Glitter papier bags!

A bunch of lizard embossed bags, and a lot of pivione bags too. 

I might have left something out... but they had a lot of the same color Bbags.


----------



## cali_to_ny

At Neiman's in White Plains, NY today:

MURIER - RH Folk, RGGH Hip (adorable!)
BDR - RH City
CASTAGNA - RH Velo
SEIGLE - RH City
NACRE - RH City, RH First
MILITAIRE SUEDE -  City
BLUE SUEDE - City
CANARD - RH Part Time, RH First
BLACK - RH Pom, GSH Pom, RGGH Hip

**GRAY LIZARD EMBOSSED RH Hip** (never seen this one before - a beauty!)

Cuff Bracelets - Tempete and Holiday Multi
Money Wallets - Cyclade, Seigle, Castagna

A bunch of black Perforated bags, and some glittery pink, gold & black Papier Totes


----------



## HerRubySlippers

2006 Cornflower Blue Boobie on Bon:

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/CeeJay/items/Balenciaga____06_Cornflower_Blue_Boobie__


----------



## luvprada

Black City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-city-p-1315.html

Black First
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-first-p-1316.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

BOIS DE ROSE CITY http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-city-bois-rose-/270660918943?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f04a5de9f


----------



## patsyesq

Brown messenger x

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160502275361&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## pixiejenna

On bal.com

Charbon GGH city
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...andles/P-Giant-City-Lambskin-Gold-Plated.aspx

Charbon GGH PT
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...pHandles/P-Giant-Part-Time-Lambskin-Gold.aspx

Charbon GGH Work
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...e=803177828(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)

Charbon GGH Pom Pom
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...e=803168257(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)

LE Cross Perf City in Lead
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...e=804067933(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)

Iphone case in several colors! Back, Anthra, Murier, Segiel
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...one-Pouch-Small-Leather-Goods.aspx#view-color


----------



## Conni618

*05 Turquoise City!* 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-05-T...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0bb755f9


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Galet GGH Pom Pon*

http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-BALENCIAGA...621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0bc1769d


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Carbon GGH Pom Pon*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/emma_olive/items/_SALE__Balenciaga_09_Charbon_GGH_Pom_Pon



*2009 Noix GGH Pom Pon*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/putriduyung/items/Balenciaga_New_Noix_GGH_PomPon


----------



## shopdoc

07 Marigold City: 

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...1613p&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Chevre City Tote Bag


----------



## mayen120

anybody a fan of greens?

I saw a granny city rh and the darker green...not sure of the color, covered hardware ,@ NM last call in Orlando, FL

additional 30% off, I only asked for the price of the granny city, it was $700+


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Black WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/FABULOUS-2005-0...893?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb273a825


----------



## mere girl

06 ink city x
http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/safrin08/items/Balenciaga_06_Ink_City___Mint_


----------



## vlore

*07 VF GSH City*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/luvin...a_2007_Vert_Fonce_SGH_City_Excellent__CHEVRE_


----------



## IslandBB

As of last week:

Barney's NY Beverly Hills had MANY styles in black.

Also:

Mini-compagnon in white, black and brown were available for $475 in RH.  Ask for Kathleen- very nice S.A.


----------



## drati

Another rare purse in 04 eggplant:

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/YFan/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_2004_Eggplant_Purse

And from the same seller a 03 lilac twiggy:

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/YFan/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_2003_Twiggy_in_Lilac

and vert fonce GGH hobo:

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/YFan/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_2007_Vert_Fonce_Hobo_with_GGH


----------



## French75

^^ I think it's a 2004 Lilac Twiggy, since the twiggy style didn't exist in 2003 (and 2003 Lilac is lighter)


----------



## French75

2009 Pourpre RH City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/camommyof3/items/Balenciaga_2009_City_POURPRE_RH_tPF


----------



## French75

2003 Caramel First !!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


_- Please make sure to have bags authenticated prior to posting in the deals thread. Thanks!_


----------



## tsuarsawan

MALLERIES *Outremer GSH PT*

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-giant-part-time-satchel-gsh-outremer-i-32625-s-342.html


*Black GSH PT*

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-giant-part-time-satchel-gsh-black-i-32624-s-342.html

*Seigle GSH Work*

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-giant-work-seige-i-32433-s-356.html

*Rare Balenciaga Chocolate Brown 2005 Work Tote Bag*
*Balenciaga Olive Green Agneau The Purse Tote Bag Handbag*
*Balenciaga Chocolate Monk Leather First Tote 2002*
*Balenciaga Chevre Bordeaux Box - Mint*
*Balenciaga Calcaire City Fall/winter 2005 Handbag*
*Balenciaga Chevre Grey First Tote 2005*


----------



## mere girl

05 caramel city
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2005-Balencia...698012129?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3362a069e1


----------



## txrosegirl

2 purse style at RDC 
2006 F/W Grenat

2006 S/S Lilac
*
*


----------



## vlore

Lots of new bags at RDC

*Granny RH City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1723&categoryId=28

*Electric Blue RH City*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1722&categoryId=28
*
Argent RH Weekender*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1720&categoryId=28


----------



## mochiblure

Satine Boutique has the following SLGs in stock for 15% off:

Make-Up: Black
Coin Purse: Black, Pink
Wallet: Black, Pink
Contact Naomi Chromoy at naomi@satineboutique.com for details on SLG color and type.


----------



## pixiejenna

On Bal.com Glitter/Milkyway items

Money http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...allets/P-MilkywayMoney-Papier.aspx#view-color

Coin Purse http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...e=804113394(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)

Papier A3 http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...spx#Milkyway Ligne Papier A3/media/8041131591


Papier A4 http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...spx#Milkyway Ligne Papier A4/media/8041133131


----------



## pixiejenna

Forgot one more the pouch http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal.../Others/P-Milkyway-Pouch.aspx#product-details


----------



## vlore

*08 Black GGH Work* *$1450*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MAGJES

This looks to be an '06 Rouille Work.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...201?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item483da585e1


----------



## LoveHandbags!

x  2005 Turquoise Boobie

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1730&categoryId=28


----------



## vlore

*Sanguine GSH Envelope*
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1728&categoryId=28


----------



## justpeachy4397

2005 Black City at ******


----------



## beauxgoris

So I had a chance to check out NM tysons today and they had some fantastic bags:

* glitter papier totes in silver/beige and black <--- to frickin die for! 
* glitter coins and clutch
* glitter cross body bag
* suede city rh moss green
* suede city rh soft blue
* pink xl pom pom rh
* rh wallets: black, canard, anthra
* gold hardward black wallet
* anthra hip gsh
* craquele bags: bronze and pink (black was sold out the SA told me).


----------



## beauxgoris

also a new glitter long clutch


----------



## mpgtown99

2007 Anthracite City and Plomb Day at yoogiscloset.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-anthracite-city-bag--hh.aspx
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-plomb-day-bag-a.aspx


----------



## vlore

*05 Dolma City $595
*http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missyabc123/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_DOLMA_City_S_S_2005

same seller *Mogano RH Brief *
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missy...F_W_2007_MOGANO_Brief_MINT____unique_23109844


----------



## tickledpinkk

is this for real? and for only $130?! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00141cat000149cat000199cat29160731cat25240736


----------



## maxxout

2003 Fall/Winter Lilac City
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1737&categoryId=28

2004 Fall/Winter Lilac City
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1736&categoryId=28


----------



## txrosegirl

*05 silver metallic work at ******:* http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/05-silver-metallic-chevre-work-p-981.html

someone please get it before i do


----------



## angelalam5

08 Black GGH Brief



*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - Please do not link to your own auction*


----------



## crazyaboutbags

*Balenciaga Ciel Biker Jacket from *******

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preowned-balenciaga-ciel-water-leather-biker-jacket-40-p-946.html


----------



## cali_to_ny

A lovely SA Patricia from Neiman's in White Plains, NY sent me an e-mail today for their Black Friday (one day only) promo.  Spend at least $100 between the hours of 9:00 am and 2:00 pm and get a $50 NM gift card.  A pretty good deal if you're looking to buy some Bal accessories.


----------



## cali_to_ny

*AMETHYST GSH HOBO*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/pinkkitty138/items/Balenciaga_Amethyst_GSH_Hobo_unique_23194846


----------



## vlore

*Moutarde GSH Envelope*
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-025-BALENCIAG...299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a358cf63

*Murier GSH City*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Muri...638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb2a51766
*
Black Trapeze*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fall-2010-Balen...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a60bcd406


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Cafe GGH Day*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BagPassion/items/Balenciaga_2007_Pre_Spring_Cafe_Giant__Gold__Day_Bag


----------



## mere girl

I have received an e-mail from Balenciaga stating that Limited Edition GGH cities are on-line now...in peony, charbon and bleu roi (UK)


----------



## m_lim

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...ant-City-Lambskin-Gold-Plated.aspx#view-color


love!!


----------



## mochiblure

Bleu Roi GGH City on Bal.com: http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...e=804267702(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm guessing it's Blue Roi. . . but it doesn't say for sure Cross Pampille at barneys.com

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Cross-Pampille/00505007563614,default,pd.html


----------



## Karenada

just on the balenciaga website and have seen not one but three different colours from this season in ggh i.e. blue royal, charbon and peony. I thought they said they cancelled ggh city in any colour, seriously have they being lying to us just to keep suspense. Shame budget cant fund for this cause i would have really liked the blue royal in GGH


----------



## vlore

*Peony GGH City*
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...e=804267701(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)


----------



## txrosegirl

yoogi's closet: *vert fonce GGH hobo**  *http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-sapin-chevre-leather-city-giant-hardware-hobo-bag.aspx


----------



## bluemoon123

Contact Trey at 704-442-7900 ext. 2173


----------



## pixiejenna

Barneys on Oak St in Chicago

Papier Milkyway CP's in pink and blue (I got the black )

Papier I believe it was the A5 in the holiday milkyway black/silver! 

Papier Milkyway messenger in black

RH Murier work. 

A small Cross Pampille in a green I'm guessing is Cypress and a medium Cross Pampille in blue I'm guessing was Blue Roi.

They had a few bags in Bois de Rose but I wasn't paying that close attention as I was on a Milkyway mission lol.


----------



## vlore

*Black GGH Brief*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/abbyergr/items/_MINT__Balenciaga_GGH_Giant_Brief__Black_08___REDUCED__

*05 Holiday Metallic Rose/Pink Day*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/magen...CIAGA_05_HOLIDAY_METALLIC_ROSE_PINK_DAY__MINT


----------



## cali_to_ny

Neiman Marcus White Plains NY:

Murier Folk
Castagna Velo
Acier Suede Velo
Militaire Suede City
Murier RGGH Hip
Castagna Giant Hip
Seigle Giant Hip
Poupre giant Hip
Black Lizard RH Hip


----------



## kat99

bluemoon123 said:


> Contact Trey at 704-442-7900 ext. 2173




quick note that they are 33% off their retail prices


----------



## TXGirlie

x GSH Amethyst PT!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/rmbaglover/items/2008_Amethyst_Balenciaga_GSH_PT


----------



## mere girl

black GGH flat handle clutch
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTH-BALE...471?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3362f10407


----------



## purseinsanity

Ciel Moto Jacket, size 40!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preowned-balenciaga-ciel-water-leather-biker-jacket-40-p-946.html


----------



## Prufrock613

Iridescent First Black/Blue (I'm guessing it is Anthra) on sale 
Iridescent First Raisin on sale
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sred...1sRgCKfWrLrugtyfUQ&invite=CMKWvvkK&feat=email>

These are available for presale today.  The sale starts Dec 2.

You can contact Adrienne Ford at 469.221.4726


----------



## Prufrock613

White Day 08 
http://luxfiend.com/product.sc?productId=206&categoryId=7


----------



## babyontheway

My nm sa has a black and bronze first bag and a holiday (tricolor) hobo on presale. Pm for sa info


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*ARDOISE 2011 WORK ON LEAM.COM*http://www.leam.com/it/brands/balenciaga.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=19166&category_id=565


----------



## lovelygarments

Neiman Marcus has some of the 10th Anniversary bags on sale:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...bc%26N%3D4294967029%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...bc%26N%3D4294967029%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...bc%26N%3D4294967029%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## mochiblure

Barneys has the Iridescent First in Anthracite and Black on sale today for $749 as well as the Chain Handle Saddle bags for $1499: http://www.barneys.com/Handbags-Acc...ult,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Balenciaga


----------



## mochiblure

Barneys also has Balenciaga shoes on sale including ballet flats from $329 and up: http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES10,default,sc.html?prefn1=designer&prefv1=Balenciaga


----------



## pixiejenna

07 Mongano GGH CITY!!!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/livy99/items/AUTH__BALENCIAGA_07_MOGANO_CINNAMON_GGH_CITY_BAG_CHEVRE

x


----------



## vang

My friendly and helpful SA,Jackie, from Las Vegas (The Forum Shops) store just emailed me,informing me the 30% marked down on bags, wallets and shoes starting tomorrow.

New 2011 collections will also come in this week.

In additons, Balenciaga also launched its first limited collection of watches.  Only 1,000 were made, and the first 50 that are sold will be the ones directly from the runway show!  There will be different band options that will be sold separately from the watches as well.


----------



## vang

chloebagfreak said:


> Is it the actual Balenciaga store that you are talking about?
> Thanks!


 

Yes, I am talking about he Balenciaga store,specifically in Las Vegas,The Forum Shops. I don't know about the online store or other stores,but I guess other stores should be having sales too???


----------



## vang

mysassylady said:


> can you give us her email and contact number and could you please post pics if she sent you some?
> 
> TIA!!!


 






Her email:lasvegascaesarsforum.store@us.balenciaga.com

Balenciaga 
The Forum Shops at Caesars
3500 Las Vegas Boulevard South
N23
Las Vegas, NV 89109

Phone: 702.732.1660
Fax: 702.732.7599


----------



## missty4

an excerpt from my email:

_It's that time of the year... We are starting pre-sale today, 30% off. We officially go on sale to the public on December 2nd.

The sale will include :
        Majority of the Women's Ready-to-Wear --> excluding the Leather Motorcycle Jackets, leather pants, and Edition pieces
        Majority of the Women's Shoes --> excluding the Arena Flats
        Some Handbags --> Holiday First/City/Day, the Chain collection, some of the Lune bags, the College collection, and the Pony Fourrure Tote

















_


----------



## am2022

Guys, BALENCIAGA JACKET IN TEMPETE SIZE 36  is being held for me at NORDSTROMs , Houston.
ALSO a CIEL color in size 38.

I don't think i will be getting them as i need a size 38 in tempete.

call antonio lopez at 832 201 2700 and tell him than anna referred you.

its now 40% off

so from $ 2595 , its around $ 1560
good luck girls!!!

For sizing:  the 36 tempete fits like a 2
                  the 38 ciel fits tighter than the tempete : so like a 2 also


----------



## kiwishopper

Real Deal Collection has several new Bals up today!

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc;jsessionid=11D763432EDD78B169FC0DFE8905072A.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=28


----------



## cbarrus

2005 NWT Bordeaux Day:

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/FiveC...a_2005_Bordeaux_Day_bag_NWT___unique_23554953


----------



## Susan Lee

*2007 Vert Gazon RH Work*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2007_Vert_Gazon_Work__Regular_Hardware


----------



## pixiejenna

Several bags on sale some are the LE lizard embossed

http://www.raffaello-network.com/english/fashion-product-list/736/0/1/15/Balenciaga-Handbags.html


----------



## foxymom

*amethyst ggh hobo!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...286?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb1c4cc9e
*


----------



## Prufrock613

3 bags:
Anthra Pom Pon http://www.coutureusa.com/p-3595-balenciaga-anthracite-pompon-handbag-497717.aspx
BdR Craquele City http://www.coutureusa.com/p-3617-ba...-exclusive-city-classic-craquele-handbag.aspx
Murier covered Work http://www.coutureusa.com/p-3566-balenciaga-murier-covered-giant-work-handbag.aspx


----------



## pilatesworks

Bal LV has just received a  SS / 2007 Truffle GGH City from Paris ! 
Ask for David, tell him Leslie sent you!


----------



## txrosegirl

yoogis closet has a *2007 pine GGH city*

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-green-city-giant-hardware-bag-p.aspx


----------



## shopdoc

Black first, $895

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...1263&caTitle=BALENCIAGA Chevre First Tote Bag


----------



## 2shai_

07 Sandstone GGH Work

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/sandstone-gold-giant-work-07-chevre-p-1395.html


----------



## txrosegirl

*4 x towns at ******! 
* 
black SGH

canard RH

moutard RH 

olive RGGH


----------



## pixiejenna

Marine GGH work!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/marine-gold-giant-work-07-chevre-p-1395.html


----------



## silverfern

x oldies at RDC: 

04 Lilac Twiggy
04 Eggyplant Purse
03 Chocolate PH First
02 Chocolate FBFirst
02 Chocolate FBHobo

www.realdealcollection.com


----------



## H2O

Light Blue Cross Mini Pampille
http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Cross-Pampille-Mini/00505007563379,default,pd.html

Green Cross Mini Pampille
http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Cross-Pampille-Mini/00505007563447,default,pd.html


----------



## kiwishopper

****** have several Black and Anthracite bags up, city, work, part time and velo!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html


----------



## Jira

*08 Coral (Vermillon) RH Day*

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/corral-red-day-p-1403.html


----------



## French75

2009 Sanguine Silver Giant Envelope Clutch on RDC :

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...72F.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1728&categoryId=28


----------



## LoveM&S

Bal Cannes has RH Day: blackcherry, granny,thym,tempete,silver,charbon,white.

The silver one seems 08 Argent. Cynthia said it is 08 Silver. Here is a pic which she sent.


----------



## saira1214

'10 Anthra Mens Day PH
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojog...__10_Anthra_Mens_Day_with_PH__Mint_Condition_


----------



## French75

*2008 RH Work !*

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2008_marine_work


----------



## H2O

sgh town in powder blue (nuage?)
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/011A35550004.htm

black Pampille
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/011A35530005.htm


----------



## cali_to_ny

Neiman Marcus White Plains NY 2011 stock today:

NUAGE GSH CITY
NUAGE RGGH FIRST
ARDOISE GSH PT
PRALINE GSH CITY
ANTHRA GSH CITY (I think, it was in a case)


----------



## Prufrock613

NM Willow Bend in Plano, TX has a black Craq. Anniversary First on the sale table.


----------



## pixiejenna

@ barneys in Chicago 

RGGH castgna pom pom


----------



## Susan Lee

2010 Neiman Marcus Bronze Anniversary City BNWT's

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_Bronze_10_Year_Anniversary_City___BNWT_


----------



## AmandaCHQ

boutique of Las Vegas has a RGGH city in anthracite,I know someone is looking for it.

call Ashley,702 732 1660,she is very kind and helpful.


----------



## Livia1

*04 Eggplant First*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/silve..._Eggplant_Classique_First_Bag_unique_23986877


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

_*BLACK 2010 ROSE GOLD GIANT PART TIME*_ http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-BLAC...514?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a61746282


----------



## misstuberose

GGH Charbon envelope clutch:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-arena-giant-envelope-clutch-bag.aspx


----------



## mere girl

Black Balenciaga Leather Jacket size 40
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Bal...06637?pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item53e543ba4d


----------



## mere girl

mogano GGH City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/livy9...GA_07_MOGANO_CINNAMON_GGH_CITY_BAG_CHEVRE_OBO


----------



## MissMerion

Italy: "San Carlo" Turin Bal retailer has SS 2011 PRALINE rh - only 1 NUAGE rh city - ARDOISE rh city first (and other style).


----------



## French75

Noix RH City
http://www.constylement.com/product.php?productid=16618&cat=264&page=1


----------



## shopdoc

GGH Bleu Roi is available online


----------



## luvette77

Seigle RGGH City 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/seigle-rose-gold-giant-city-p-1295.html


----------



## pixiejenna

NM @ northbrook mall has the following

RH castganga velo
RGGH privone city
SGH black city, PT, day, first
Cross perfect blue roi maxi twiggy 
RH blue roi city


----------



## cali_to_ny

Barneys has suede velos online:

tan  http://www.barneys.com/Baby-Diam-Classic-Velo/00505007555817,default,pd.html

acier blue http://www.barneys.com/Baby-Diam-Classic-Velo/00505007555756,default,pd.html


----------



## Chloe_concord

Hi, my dear SA at Barnys has a blue iridescent first available for 2nd cut starting 12/22 for 60% off. Please PM me if you are a serious buyer.


----------



## MichK

*2005 Apple Green MU!*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/silverfern/items/BALENCIAGA_2005_Apple_Green_Make_Up_Clutch_Bag


----------



## txrosegirl

*2008 Marine Work at AFF*

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_marine_work


----------



## mmmsc

new business card holder, Bal.com has them in nacre (white) and sea green, but not black. They sent me an email and said these Bal stores have the black:

New York: 212-206-0872 
Las Vegas  Forum: 702-732-1660 
Costa Mesa: 714-668-0557 

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/SmallLeatherGoods/Others/P-Single-Card-Holder.aspx


----------



## Livia1

*08 Sapphire Mini Mini Coin Purse*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/authentic-BAL...867?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4155799223


----------



## French75

09 RH Raisin Day

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=96b10950388bc9da9e04ef2718e26785


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Outremer SGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dagny/items/Sale___Today_Only___Balenciaga_Outremer_Part_Time_with_GSH_unique_24230062


----------



## nazaluke

Lilac RH Day at Yoogi's!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-day-bag-a.aspx


----------



## cali_to_ny

Neiman Marcus, White Plains NY has *NUAGE*:  GSH City, RGGH First, RH Money Wallet!


----------



## French75

Sandstone GGH Work !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BALEN...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0ce1b1e9#ht_720wt_1141


----------



## A Simple Girl

Giant First Sale at http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/fashion/shoes/bags/011E35520011.htm


----------



## violetgirl

Yoogi's Closet has a Noix RH Part Time!

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-city-bag-a.aspx


----------



## sidsemo

B-bags sale at Rafaello Network http://www.raffaello-network.com/ra...php?rangeid=736&prodrange=Balenciaga Handbags

Really good prices!


----------



## pixiejenna

Grenadine RGGH city
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/grenadine-rose-gold-giant-city-p-1000.html

Mimosa velo
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/mimosa-velo-p-1467.html


----------



## luvprada

Vieux Rose Velo
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/vieux-rose-velo-p-1466.html


----------



## kiss_p

NM 10 year anniversary Craquele City in Boise Du Rose, 25% off the sale price:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294964863%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## MissMerion

Grenadine first and city rh @ San Carlo - Turin


----------



## nazaluke

Take an extra 15% off Bals with the code 15NewYear at fashionphile.com.


----------



## luvette77

Officer Silver Giant Part Time
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/officer-silver-giant-part-time-p-1498.html


----------



## compulsivepurse

2005 Apple Green Day $950 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bunnyboo/items/Balenciaga_2005_Apple_Green_Day_RH_Bag


----------



## hedy devine

Light blue Bal Moto Jacket at Nordstrom Mall of America.  Size 42 or 44 (can't remember).  Clearance priced at $1525 (if I recall correctly).


----------



## luvette77

2010 Moutard Silver Giant City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/moutard-silver-giant-city-p-1496.html


----------



## luvprada

Paprika Day 2007

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1793&categoryId=28

Paprika City 2007

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1792&categoryId=28


----------



## violetgirl

'09 Officer Part Time RH

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_2009_Officier_RH_Part_Time_MINT


----------



## mere girl

black 2005 S/S twiggy
http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/cbarrus/items/Balenciaga_2005_Spring_Summer_Black_Twiggy


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Giant First (looks like 2010 Peony)

£720.00

+44 (0) 207514 0000 (UK)

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/brownsdesignersalt/index/women/balenciaga/011E35520011.htm


----------



## kiss_p

NM exclusive first in noir.  25% off the sale price.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod109210084&eItemId=prod109210084&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=common%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253F_requestid%253D44588%2526N%253D4294967029%2526st%253Ds


----------



## cbarrus

Canard Maxi Twiggy:

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/REREs...XI_Twiggy_in_Canard_teal_blue_gray__BEAUTIFUL


----------



## maxxout

RDC just posted new bags.
2007 Magenta City and others
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...C1E.qscstrfrnt05?productId=1802&categoryId=28


----------



## kiss_p

NM exclusive first in bronze. 25% off the sale price.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...mCat=cat000000cat000141cat14210731cat13030738

Please note: For some reason, the balenciaga's don't show up in the sale section. So, you may want to check the links from time to time, to see if they're in stock.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

x 09 Lilac City x

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/angelalam5/items/Balenciaga_2009_Lilac_NM_City_LE__Like_New


----------



## vang

Bal.Pairs hasTwiggy in these colors: 
- Chataigne (medium brown) 
- Vert d'eau (sea water) 
- Framboise (Raspberry) 
- Pommier (apple tree)


----------



## citychick

New colours on Bal UK website!


----------



## NYCavalier

citychick said:


> New colours on Bal UK website!



US too!


----------



## luvette77

RH Seigle City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/seigle-city-p-1446.html


----------



## vivi1205

x Noix Street!!!! x
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jenni...aga__09_Noix_RH_Street_final_price_drop______


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*balenciaga cannes* just received 

BLACK ROSE GOLD GIANT CITY
GRENADINE ROSE GOLD GIANT CITY
ARDOISE ROSE GOLD GIANT CIY


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

FRENCH BLUE GGH PART TIME 
http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_2007_French_Blue_GGH_Part_Time_Chevre_Gold_MINT


----------



## mere girl

chataigne RH City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/REREs...HATAIGNE_rich_Brown_City__ABSOLUTELY_STUNNING


----------



## baglici0us

ardoise RGGH City

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/ardoise-rose-gold-giant-city-p-1517.html

E also just put up RGGH Anthracite City and a Part time in her preowned section!


----------



## sidsemo

A really good selection on sale at Nathalie Scheutermann - several citys and cluthces!! 

http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/sale#brand[]=balenciaga


----------



## NYCavalier

Black RGGH PT!!!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-giant-rose-gold-part-time-p-1241.html


----------



## Radissen

05 Apple green first
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-Fi...471859849?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item1e60ba9689


----------



## sidsemo

1 swedish kronor is 6,92 USD. So the clutch would be 577 USD. She does offer international orders. You can contact her here: webshop@nathalieschuterman.se  Hope you get it!!


----------



## roey

*Black SGH PT*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/scarrlettred/items/Balenciaga_2007_Chevre_Black_SGH_Part_Time_MINT_TPF


----------



## LH405

Black and White striped Damask City from RDC x
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1789&categoryId=28
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## mere girl

Bleu Roi City with GSH
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GSH-BALENCIAG...766?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155ee5c2e


----------



## Prufrock613

*Red Leather Giant Envelope Clutch GGH*

http://luxury.malleries.com/balenciaga-red-leather-giant-envelope-clutch-i-34591-s-259.html


----------



## mere girl

brand new '10 olive city
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220722813727


----------



## Livia1

*Blue*, *Khaki*, *Dark Green*, *Anthracite* leather jackets on sale (30%):
http://www.departementfeminin.com/#/designerList/


----------



## naling

Bal City Center in LV has a few Noix items left! According David the SA, the only Noix items left in the US?!


----------



## ValentineW

Holt renfrew in vancouver had a couple more balenciaga's left as of today. I didn't check the other ones but it was 799 for the firsts, it was hard to walk away... 

I wonder how the sales are at other holt renfrews!


----------



## pilatesworks

2009 Khaki Moto Jacket, size 40:

http://sites.google.com/site/lanatolia/09khaki40


----------



## sassy702

x

Balenciaga 2010 F/W RH Black Day x


http://www.bonanza.com/booths/luxury_lush/items/Balenciaga_2010_F_W_RH_Black_Day__BRAND_NEW___OBO


----------



## cbarrus

Here's something I have never seen on bal.com - Twiggies!

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Handbags/TopHandles/P-Twiggy.aspx#view-color


----------



## mere girl

^^ Twiggies on the UK site too!


----------



## saira1214

Bleu Roi RGGH Envelope Clutch http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Blue_Roi_RGGH_Envelope_Clutch__BNWT_

Vert D'eau RGGH PT and City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Vert_Deau_RGGH_City__BNWT_

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Vert_Deau_RGGH_Part_Time__BNWT__


----------



## elpiz2000

I've been in LEAM in Rome today and I've seen an Ardoise City RH and an Envelope RH one. Also a Nacre City RH.
They're also available on their site www.leam.com


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Castagna RGGH Part Time*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Castagna_RGGH_Part_Time__BNWT__


----------



## MAGJES

2006 *INK* Purse

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1818&categoryId=28


----------



## 2shai_

2011 Ardoise GSH Day


http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/Matches-Fashion/womens_balenciaga/balenciaga-BAL-Z-173081-D94JN-bags-GREY/46749


----------



## citychick

Ardoise Maxi Twiggy
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lanatolia/items/BALENCIAGA_2011_Maxi_Twiggy_Ardoise_BNWT


----------



## Livia1

*Galet GSH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/REREs...T_Pebble_Gray_SGH_City__Brand_new__SO_AMAZING


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Bois De Rose RGGH Part Time *

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Bois_de_Rose_RGGH_Part_Time__BNWT


----------



## weekender2

2009 black clutch/pochette

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-09-B...673080264?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item1c18ad13c8


----------



## misstuberose

Officier GSH P/T!
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/officier-silver-giant-part-time-p-1498.html


----------



## NYCavalier

Straw Balenciaga city $555
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...dbag/28903/1761/3147&posRow=0&posCol=2&page=1


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

SAPPHIRE GGH PART TIME http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HANDBAG-08-GGH-SAPPHIRE-PT-TPFR-/250760069686?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a62770236


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

AMETHYST 08 GSH PT http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HANDBAG-08-GSH-AMETHYST-PT-TPFR-/250760068292?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6276fcc4


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

07 CHèVRE CAFE' GGH PThttp://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-HANDBAG-07-GGH-CAFE-PART-TIME-TPFR-/250760056302?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6276cdee


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Anthra 2011 part time on hgbagsonlne


----------



## HandbagAngel

*Pourpre RH Work*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Sandr...ic_Balenciaga__09_Poupre_Work_unique_25257377


----------



## cbarrus

2009 Pourpre Work:

http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/bacaster/items/AUTH_BALENCIAGA_2009_POUPRE_WORK_LIKE_NEW_RED_SALE__


----------



## cbarrus

Officier SGH Part Time:

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/officier-silver-giant-part-time-p-1498.html


----------



## cali_to_ny

GSH TT bracelets in Vieux Rose and Mimosa on Matches.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/Matches-Fashion//balenciaga-bal-z-236345-d94on-jewellery-ROSE/46385

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/Matches-Fashion//balenciaga-bal-z-236345-d94on-jewellery-YELLOW/46386


----------



## French75

*09 Tempête RH City*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1828&categoryId=28


----------



## camommyof3

07 Black Courier
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/starsnhevn/items/BALENCIAGA_BLACK_07_COURIER


----------



## saira1214

Pivione RGGH City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Pivione_RGGH_City__BNWT_

10 Anthra GSH City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Anthracite_GSH_City__BNWT__


----------



## Livia1

*03 Emerald Green First*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/puncturedkat/items/EUC_Balenciaga_S_S_2003_Emerald_Green_First__TPFer_


----------



## luvprada

2008 Marine Work


http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/on_sale/hot_hot_haute_sale/2008_marine_work


----------



## mmmsc

2007 Vert Gazon Afternoon and a few others:

http://www.portero.com/brands/balenciaga/balenciaga-07-vert-gazon-afternoon.html


----------



## French75

2005 Dolma city
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1835&categoryId=28


----------



## atlgirl

Officier GGH city at yoogiscloset.com


----------



## cali_to_ny

*Black Maxi Twiggy* at Neiman Marcus in White Plains, NY yesterday!


----------



## ap.

*Tempete GSH City*
http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-balenciaga-tempete-city-bag-purse-i-35043-s-356.html

*Taupe Cross City w/ mini Gold Hardware*
http://luxury.malleries.com/authentic-balenciaga-taupe-city-cross-bag-i-35045-s-356.html


----------



## NYCavalier

*07 Vert Gazon Work RH*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_07_Vert_Gazon_Work__RH__New_Pictures_

*2010 Seigle Suede City*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2010_Seigle_Suede_City___Gorgy_

*2006 Pale Pink Purse*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2006_Pale_Pink_Purse

2004 Pistachio RH Flat Clutch!! 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2004_Pistachio_RH_Flat_Clutch___RARE


----------



## madbrinks238

*2002 Black First*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/YFan/items/Balenciaga_Flat_Brass_First_2002___Black__2nd_Season


----------



## faintlymacabre

*2008 Bouton d'Or Twiggy!*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/muzilulu/items/Authentic_Mint_Balenciaga_08_Electric_Yellow_Twiggy_


----------



## bag_novice

Hey all, 

I just dropped by the store during lunch break, and certain winter garbs, bags (non motorcycle : ( ) and flats are 50% off. Just thought you should know : )


----------



## pilatesworks

2006 Pale Pink Purse: 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2006_Pale_Pink_Purse


----------



## Susan Lee

*2007 Vert Gazon RH Work*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_07_Vert_Gazon_Work__RH__New_Pictures_

*2010 Seigle Suede RH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/saira1214/items/Balenciaga_2010_Seigle_Suede_City___Gorgy_

*
2010 Castagna RGGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga__10_Castagna_RGGH_Part_Time_BNWT__


----------



## naling

Hi ladies! Bal LV City Center has a black velo and what looks like a vieux rose or grenadine (the pictures had bad lighting) velo in stock. Also a men's classique Bridge bag and a CGH hobo in Noix!


----------



## Livia1

Vert Thyme GSH Flat Clutch

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MyFav...rop__Balenciaga_08_GSH_Vert_Thyme_Flat_Clutch


----------



## Ann4621

If you are looking for a 2010 Siegle RH, it's now available on balenciaga.com

I'm so excited because I just brought one. Can't wait to see the bag!!!


----------



## Livia1

Bal Cannes has the RH Envelope Clutch in *Pivoine*, *Bois de Rose* and *Outremer*.


----------



## NYCavalier

Mimosa RGGH PT 


http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/GIANT-PART-TIME-TOTE-p-16092.html


----------



## pixiejenna

On Bal.com!!!

Mini Pom pom only in black http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...gs/P-Mini-Pompon-Classic.aspx#product-details

SGH thong sandals for some reason it doesn't show the image but if you go to the shoe section you can see it. http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Shoes/P-Giant-Silver-Thong.aspx#product-details 

mirror key case only in black http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...Others/P-Mirror-Key-Case.aspx#product-details

Single card holder anthra and narce http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...ers/P-Single-Card-Holder.aspx#product-details


----------



## pixiejenna

RGGH androise city http://www.bonanza.com/booths/REREs..._content=25540700&utm_campaign=booth_follower


----------



## REREsaurus

Yesterday at NM in Palo Alto I saw:

11 Anthra SGH PT
11 Praline PT rh
Outremer Pom rh
Murier PT rh
Nacre First
Seigle Folk
Black Maxi Twiggy

A bunch of Metallic Papier totes


----------



## misstuberose

Raisin GGH Work!
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/raisin-gold-giant-work-p-458.html


----------



## Line C

x 2008 Amethyst SGH Part Time!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/pinkpuggy/items/Balenciaga_08_Amethyst_SGH_Part_Time


----------



## tatertot

x Blue Glacier Day http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MotoS...ic_Balenciaga_07_Day_in_Blue_Glacier_COMPLETE


----------



## mere girl

05 chocolate city - HG bags

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/chocolate-city-05-chevre-p-1618.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

CANARD SGH CITYhttp://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-city-canard-sgh-/270699638172?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f06f4ad9c


----------



## pixiejenna

08 Marine GGH city!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2008...528?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a62d72eb0


----------



## Hypnosis

Ardoise SGH Envelope Clutch

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/GIANT-ENVELOPE-CLUTCH-p-16219.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ivory 07 chèvre gsh city http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Balenciaga-Ivory-GSH-CITY-Extremely-rare-/170598041130?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b86f862a


----------



## katiya2009

Balenciaga slingbacks 150$ on Yoox.com 

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BALEN...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/44242559LV/sts/sr_salewomen80


----------



## o_luxurious

*Bleu Glacier* GGH WE! 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/durbina/items/25579636


----------



## o_luxurious

*Anthra* RGGH Hip (NWT)!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missyabc123/items/25664562


----------



## nazaluke

Castagna RGGH Work on bonanza!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/baglo...ciaga_2010_F_W_Castagna_RGGH_Work_tPFer_MINT_


----------



## mere girl

04 pistachio City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/abn18/items/Rare___2004_Balenciaga_Pistachio_City___Holy_grail___TPFer


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*BLACK GIANT SILVER PART TIME*http://www.bonanza.com/booths/delmilano/items/BALENCIAGA_BLACK_GSH_PART_TIME_2009


----------



## BRITT

Hello bags lover.I thought you might be interested that a balenciaga city black rose gold is avalaible in Harvey Nichols. I couldnt believe my eyes I bought the same bag 6 months ago and thought I had the last one.
Hurry.....


----------



## Susan Lee

2010 Anthra SGH City

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Anthra_GSH_City___BNWT__


----------



## purses & pugs

2009 Charbon GGH City

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Anita...ENCIAGA_GIANT_CITY_GOLD_HARDWARE_2009_CHARBON


----------



## Jira

*F/W 2005 Black City*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/luvin...BALENCIAGA_2005_BLACK_CITY_Jet_Black__Chevre_


----------



## 2shai_

RGGH Days on bal.com


----------



## Livia1

*Black RGGH Envelope Clutch*

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/giant-envelope-clutch-94130.html


----------



## aimtree

mini poms on bal.com


----------



## French75

2004 Lilac weekender on RDC !
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1854&categoryId=28


----------



## NYCavalier

ardoise rggh day on bal.com!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*balenciaga CANNES  can now ships international, also current season colours , this is the list of what they have in stock, contact JORGE  for any questions 




Giant City Silver 1245 
Charcoil (Dark Brown) 
Grenadine 
Granny (Light Green) 
White 
Crimson 

GIANT CITY ROSE GOLD 1245 
pivoine 
Grenadine 
Black 
Anthracite 

WORK GIANT OR ROSE 1325 
mimosa 

WORK GIANT SILVER 1325 
Black 
Anthracite 
Sanguine 
White 

PART TIME SILVER 1275 
Crimson 
Grenadine 
Black 
Mimosa 

PART TIME OR ROSE 1275 
Grenadine 
Black 
Nuage 

Balenciaga Cannes
65 Bld de la croisette 
06400 Cannes
Tel:+33 4 89 12 20 30
Fax: +33 4 93 45 28 63
Mail: boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com
www.balenciaga.com *


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Navy City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Chevre-CITY-Tote-Bag-Purse-RH-2005-Indigo-/390287954012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adef9905c


----------



## pixiejenna

On Bal.com they now have current season colors for the twiggy & mini pom (they only had black listed when they first went up bal.com maybe a week or two ago)

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Handbags/TopHandles/P-Twiggy.aspx#view-color

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...derBags/P-Mini-Pompon-Classic.aspx#view-color


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

LEAM.COM just LISTED a VERT MENTHE 2011 WORK http://www.leam.com/it/brands/balen...=flypage.tpl&product_id=35970&category_id=565


----------



## cody

In case anyone is interested, I'll share my information from Julian. BAL LONDON has:

RH Money:
militaire
cypress
v'eaux rose
vert d'eau
chataigne
charbon


----------



## faintlymacabre

****** has a Dark Night Work 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/dark-night-work-p-1713.html


----------



## brahh

2010 F/W BLACK VELO 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ladie...CIAGA_2010_F_W_BLACK_VELO_SATCHEL_HANDBAG_OBO


----------



## French75

2007 Violet GSH Part Time 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/violet-silver-giant-part-time-p-1724.html


----------



## d&blover84

2009 Galet CGH City
x

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/vampi...ENTIC_BALENCIAGA_CGH_CITY_2009_GALET_GRAY_BAG


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Rouge Vermillion GGH City in ******

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/rouge-vermillion-gold-giant-city-p-1350.html


----------



## Blueberry12

Stockholm ladies...

Nathalie Schuterman has 2 Dark grey distressed leather Balenciaga Shearling aviator jackets on sale.

70 % off.


One size 40, I don´t remember the other.

The sale ends on wednesday.

http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/

( Only at the store , not online.)


----------



## 2shai_

Some bags I spotted while out shopping today.

*Barneys New York*
Vieux Rose RGGH City and other VR bags
Ardoise RH Folk
Lots of Pommier bags

*Bergdorf Goodman NYC*
Black RGGH Day
Praline RGGH Day
Black RGGH Town
Vieux Rose RGGH Town
Ardoise GSH EC
Black and Anthra RGGH Continental Zip Wallet (really wanted to get one but too pricey for me)
Murier GSH Continental Zip Wallet
Murier RGGH Bracelet
Black RGGH Hip


----------



## Jira

*2006 Ink Shrug*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300524429332&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

SORBET RH CITYhttp://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-city-sorbet-rh-/270705917758?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07547f3e


----------



## luvette77

*Canard GSH Part Time* *at Fashionphile*
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...aTitle=BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant Part Time Tote


----------



## NYCavalier

*2004 MYSTERY GREEN PHW TWIGGY!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-Balen...omen_s_Bags&hash=item3a634103a1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## atlgirl

*Anthracite GGH Work at Yoogi's Closet*


----------



## hchangb

item name:BALENCIAGA ARENA GIANT CITY FIRST LT GRAY LEATHER BAG
item number:180624741501
seller: missmilanshop
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...741501&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6451wt_932


----------



## mmmsc

2003 (I think) Pewter HW Black first
http://www.portero.com/balenciaga-first-mini-motorcycle-bag-black-lambskin-aged-silver-hardware.html

Also at Portero: lots of motorcycles jkts


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Black City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-EUC-Black-City-Balenciaga-Bag-Chevre-2006-tpf-/130487182461?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e61a4647d


*2005 RT City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Red-Balenciaga-Handbag-Worldwide-Ship-No-Reserve-/160546523146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256151880a


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*NOIX GGH WORK* 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-NOIX-WORK-GGH-/330531595640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf537e578


----------



## cbarrus

2004 Marron Twiggy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-EUC-Marron...188?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e61a74d84


----------



## elpiz2000

Sebastien from Balenciaga Cannes just emailed me saying he'll receive on April the GGH collection in Black and Anthracite for the following models: Work, Part Time and City.
For any informations contact Sebastien at:

Balenciaga Cannes
65 Bld de la croisette 
06400 Cannes
Tel:+33 4 89 12 20 30
Fax: +33 4 93 45 28 63
Mail: boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com


----------



## o_luxurious

*Praline* RGGH City - http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-part-time-tote-94049.html

*Black* RGGH Envelope Clutch - http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-envelope-clutch-94130.html

*Militaire* RGGH City - http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-city-tote-94663.html


----------



## Fashion1

Neiman Marcus in Boca Town Center Mall (Boca Raton, FL) has (among others) a RH Black Envelope Clutch, a Murier First, Praline RGGH Part Time, Black GSH Weekender and Part Time.


----------



## cali_to_ny

At Barney's NYC today:

Dark Night Folk (2)
Mimosa GSH Pom Pon
Mimosa RGGH First
Mimosa RH City
Mimosa RH Money Wallet
Mimosa RH Cuff Bracelet
Vieux Rose Velo
Vieux Rose GSH TT Bracelet
Pommier Day
Black RH Envelope Clutch
Black RGGH Cuff Bracelet
Nacre Covered Besace Hobo
Nacre RH Compagnon Wallet

Papier Totes in gorgeous Cognac and Red colors


----------



## cali_to_ny

Got this pic from Bal NY (they also have 2 of these at Barneys in NYC as of today).


----------



## French75

2004 seafoam flat messenger

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ehemelay/items/auth_Balenciaga_2004_Seafoam_PH_Flat_Messenger___EUC__


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

GALET GSH CITY http://cgi.ebay.fr/BALENCIAGA-GALET-GSH-CITY-SAC-BAG-MINT-TPF-/280628840757?pt=FR_YO_Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item4156c84935


----------



## cali_to_ny

At Neiman Marcus, White Plains NY today:

Ardoise Velo & GSH Part Time
Moutarde RH Town
Black RH Town
Mandarin and Raisin RH Day
Grey Lizard and Grenadine Lizard RH Hip Bags
Black GSH Hip
Grenadine GSH Envelope Clutch (gorgeous!!!)
Praline GSH Envelope Clutch


----------



## cali_to_ny

The Bal website (US) also has a bunch of the new colors in cuff and TT bracelets!

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/SmallLeatherGoods/Others.aspx


----------



## French75

'09 Tempete First
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missm...ALE___BALENCIAGA_TEMPETE_first_handbag__TPFer_

'06 Black First
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/cbarrus/items/BALENCIAGA_BLACK_FIRST__2006_S_S

'07 Mogano GGH Work
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bettybbags/items/Balenciaga_07_Mogano_GGH_Work__Lots_of_Drapey_Chevre


----------



## Amaryllix

At NM Beverly Hills (as of yesterday, 2/19), there was:

Anthra SGH City
Black RGGH City
Nuage RGGH First
Nuage SGH City

among other goodies.


----------



## nazaluke

New bags at RDC!

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...CCB1E7F4A694D354DE.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=28


----------



## French75

2009 beige moto jacket
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/delmilano/items/09_BEIGE_BALENCIAGA_BIKER_JACKET


----------



## sonyaGB

****** as a pre-order for a work Vert Menth


----------



## Jira

*2007 Jaune GSH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2007...223?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f8edbc47


----------



## TMitch6542

Gretta Luxe, Wellesley, MA has the following as of this afternoon:

Nuage:
RH Town, RH City,RH Courier, RH Velo; SGH Pom Pom

Ardoise:
GSH Day ( nice leather); Giant Companion wallet; RH First

Militaire:
RH Hip; RGG Work; RGG Day

Mimosa:
SGH Day - leather is very, very soft

Grenadine:

SGH Day, RH Day; RH Hip

Vieux Rose:
RGG Day

That's all I can remember.


----------



## Livia1

MyTheresa has a *Vieux Rose RGGH Envelope Clutch*

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/giant-envelope-clutch-96036.html


----------



## reneeluvscoach

*tPF* AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CGH CITY 2009 GALET GRAY BAG 
$1,395.00 OBO, free ship
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/vampi...ENTIC_BALENCIAGA_CGH_CITY_2009_GALET_GRAY_BAG

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - No comments allowed


----------



## missty4

Spy pics at Downtown Portland Nordstrom:











*Praline RGGH Day *


----------



## patsyesq

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160549371846&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Authentic Balenciaga black 2175.00 lizard cassette x


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Framboise GGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Lovelygarments/items/Balenciaga_09_GGH_Framboise_Part_time_Handbag_OBO


----------



## HeathJo

Barney's Dallas--Album of Key Bal Bags. Was there yesterday and there were many, many more. Contact Felicia at fknapp@barneys.com for more info.

https://picasaweb.google.com/bnyhandbags/Balenciaga?authkey=Gv1sRgCMPIj-ux9_SjcA&feat=email#


----------



## ieweuyhs

Bal Cannes has these Croc GGH Double Tour Bracelets - 345 EUR (or 288.46 EUR less VAT)

Mod pic





Camel





Dark Brown





Green


----------



## NYCavalier

Browns has the 'PAMPILLE' BUCKET BAG on sale:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/011A35530005.htm


----------



## Livia1

*Bobble Key Holder*

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/classic-bobble-key-holder.html


----------



## Livia1

*Vert Menthe RH PT*

http://www.leam.com/en/brands/balen...=flypage.tpl&product_id=35970&category_id=565


----------



## French75

Tempete RH City
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1828&categoryId=28


----------



## French75

2004 Light Turquoise Twiggy
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1547&categoryId=28


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Black GGH city and Pom on Bal.com/us


----------



## NYCavalier

*Moutard Perf City $989.99*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BALEN...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b90ad747#ht_4978wt_936


----------



## o_luxurious

10 Cyclade SGH City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/MySophie/items/Balenciaga_2010_Cyclade_SGH_City__Never_Used_

06 Grenat Day
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missyabc123/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_Grenat_Oxblood_Day_2006_MINT__


----------



## o_luxurious

****** has pre-orders avail for:

11 Anthracite CGH City
11 Anthracite RGGH City
11 Anthracite SGH City
11 Ardoise RH City
11 Ardoise RGGH Part Time
11 Ardoise SGH City
11 Ardoise Velo
11 Black RGGH Town
11 Black RGGH City
11 Black SGH City
11 Grenadine CGH City
11 Grenadine RGGH Part Time
11 Grenadine SGH City
11 Nuage RGGH Part Time
11 Nuage SGH City
11 Vieux Rose RGGH City
11 Vieux Rose RGGH Part Time


----------



## mere girl

muscade size 42 Bal moto jacket
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-Mo...88158?pt=Women_s_Clothing&hash=item35b048323e


----------



## French75

2007 Vert Foncé first
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_vert_fonce_first

2007 Tomato First
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_tomato_first


----------



## MissMerion

Vert Menthe rh city and work
Dark night rh work
available @ San Carlo - Turin


----------



## NYCavalier

*NM Short Hills*
Black RGGH City
Nacre RGGH City
Sahara RGGH City
Nuage SGH City
Mimosa RH City
Navy LE Lizard City
Ardoise Sunday Tote
Ardoise carry on roller luggage
Sahara Maxi Twiggy
Sarara RGGH Hip
Black RGGH Hip
Vieux Rose RGGH Work

Lots more I can't remember


----------



## pixiejenna

Raisin GGH work $1995 on ******!!!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/raisin-gold-giant-work-p-458.html

10 yr anniversary lizard city in black also at ****** $1395

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-lizard-city-10-yr-anniversary-bag-p-977.html


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm on a roll tonight montago GGH work

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bettybbags/items/Balenciaga_07_Mogano_GGH_Work__Lots_of_Drapey_Chevre


----------



## French75

07 vert d'eau GGH city !
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2007_ggh_sea_green_city

10 Pivoine GGH City
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2010_ggh_pivoine_city


----------



## mere girl

magenta 05 City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/magenta-city-05-chevre-p-1017.html


----------



## TMitch6542

Rouge VIF Purse
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/rouge-vif-purse-06-chevre-p-280.html


----------



## French75

05 Turquoise work
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/isun83/items/2005_Balenciaga_Turquoise_Work___Gorgeous___


----------



## nazaluke

2002 Flat Brass Caramel First!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missy..._Balenciaga_Flat_Brass_Caramel_First_LIKE_NEW


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

black  rggh city

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Black-RGGH-City-BNWT-/200581264718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb393354e


----------



## mere girl

anis twiggy
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lovely-Balenc...780722149?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a63b223e5


----------



## mere girl

mystery green twiggy
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Beautiful-Bal...780722220?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a63b2242c


----------



## French75

x

05 Calcaire first
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Calc...809?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07c09f21


----------



## maxxout

Several new bags including:

*2005 Black City*

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1879&categoryId=28


----------



## sonyaGB

www.balenciaga.com has the new papier ligne (sp?) bags on it with free bobble keychains


----------



## 2shai_

GGH Cities on Anns

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2007 black ggh day http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Balenciaga-F-W-Black-GGH-Day-/250781498772?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a63bdfd94


----------



## mere girl

2011 anthracite City with GSH
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-CI...743900136?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item33655c9be8


----------



## French75

08 Black Cherry Day
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-cherry-day-p-1152.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Lilac WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-Weekender-Purple-Leather-Tote-Handbag-/380321008859?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588ce60cdb


----------



## French75

*2010 le Lime GGH city*

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2010_ggh_lime_green_city


----------



## vlore

*09 Black GGH PomPon*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2009_ggh_black_pompon


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 GGH Part Time*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-G...674?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b79ccf42


----------



## ponyupvintage

I was at the Portland, Oregon Nordstroms today and they had what was marked as a "vermillion" color day bag. I am not an expert, but when I search the threads it is the color that I was looking at today. It was new, of course and marked at $995!
I am looking for a day, but not that color. Is it possible they have stashed it at their shop since 2007? Or was it released later too?


----------



## pixiejenna

Black GGH city on Bal.com http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...ity-Lambskin-Gold-Plated.aspx#product-details

Also Barneys on Oak st. in Chicago had a mimosa RGGH first. One bag I don't know the name of the style it was made out of the woven raffia bags but it wasn't rounded it was reticular shaped it looked like it was a papier bag but obviously not in leather it was a medium green. Black CCH velo, they had several bags in vieux rose & praline sorry I don't recall the styles.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*balenciaga cannes just received , dark night rggh velo, anthra rggh city , praline rggh velo *

email JORGE  for further info


----------



## anitos

True Red Pewter hardware Makeup Clutch 295$!
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-trousse-maquillage-small-clutch-bag-0104.aspx


----------



## Swissflower

SCP has received dark night RGGH VELO


----------



## maggiesze1

2010 Outremer Twiggy

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2010_outremer_twiggy?eZSESSIDshop=94654dc83acb042b7a8186d2f6c0d3b1


----------



## 2shai_

09 Raisin GGH City

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2009_ggh_raisin_city


----------



## kate79

Bal NY has the GSH Envelope Clutch in Mimosa and Grenadine


----------



## saira1214

Juane RH City 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-Agne...919?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2561e32097


----------



## cbarrus

2005 "A" tag Black City:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260746155874&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## missty4

*2002 Black FBF Flat Black First *
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2002...H_Handbags&hash=item1c19f2a72c#ht_1734wt_1116


----------



## mmmsc

mere girl said:


> ^^^^^ apologies - redskater has asked for a rivet to fully authenticate this Rouge Vif bag! Sorry....


^^Authentic  2006 Rouge VIF

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2006...355?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19f9d3bb

from same seller:


2008 Ruby Basace:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2008...396?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19f426c4

2007 Vert D'Eau City:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...439?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19fa510f

2008 Argent City:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2008...835?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19fa1beb

2005 Bubblegum City:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...216?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19f3c468


----------



## Livia1

*Nacre GSH City*


http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...alenciaga-bal-z-173084-d94jn-bags-WHITE/48170


----------



## French75

Outremer GSH part time
http://cgi.ebay.fr/BALENCIAGA-BLUE-...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c19f8d781


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*Vert Fonce RH Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007-VERTE-FONCE-DARK-OLIIVE-DAY-BAG-/120695437173?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a023775


----------



## mmmsc

07 Anthracite city:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a008243


----------



## pilatesworks

05 Dolma Day: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1a01b023#ht_2756wt_1139


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

black 05 day http://cgi.ebay.it/BALENCIAGA-black-day-bag-BORSA-/220751566818?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3365d197e2


----------



## mmmsc

2004 Turquoise City
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2004...624?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a0156a8


----------



## rollergirl

Aloha Rag has the Bow bag, for those who were looking.


----------



## saira1214

Grenadine GSH City 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_11_Grenadine_GSH_City__BNWT___

Praline RGGH City 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_11_Praline_RGGH_City__BNWT___

Anthra GSH City

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Anthra_GSH_City___BNWT__


----------



## French75

2004 Rose twiggy
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120695370643&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## iBag

rggh militaire city
http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Giant-City/00505009951211,default,pd.html


----------



## aimtree

mini first keychain on real deal collection this morning in apple green!


----------



## aimtree

Other great finds at "real deal collection.com" listed today include:

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28

2007 violet first
2009 granny city
2004 light turquoise twiggy
2002 black monk leather first
2005 apple green first
2007 aquamarine maltese (med)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2010 black rggh city 

*http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Black-RGGH-City-BNWT-/200585783493?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb3d828c5*


----------



## pixiejenna

At Barneys on oak st Chicago they had a dark night folk, black GCH velo, black town, praline rggh clutch, black cross perf maxi twiggy, two cross perf pamlie (sp?),


----------



## crazyaboutbags

08 Argent Silver in ******
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/argent-silver-giant-mid-day-p-1408.html

10 LE Lime green:
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/argent-silver-giant-mid-day-p-1408.html


----------



## French75

'10 Militaire suede city
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/militaire-suede-city-p-1862.html


----------



## saira1214

Milky Way Coin Purses

Lilac
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_Milky_Way_Mini_Purse_Lilac___BNWT__

Fuchsia
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_Milky_Way_Mini_Purse_Fucshia___BNWT__

Beige
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_Milky_Way_Mini_Purse_Beige___BNWT__

Marine
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_Milky_Way_Mini_Purse_Marine__BNWT__

Seigle RGGH Money Wallet
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Seigle_RGGH_Money_Wallet__BNWT___


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Anthracite RGGH City
*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_11_Anthracite_RGGH_City__BNWT___


----------



## mmmsc

Mogano Day
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2007...073?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a1e0441


----------



## mmmsc

Greige City
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-GREI...860?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a233f44


----------



## maxxout

BLACK 2002 PEBBLED FLAT BRASS 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-BLAC...482?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a239f72


----------



## susieserb

09 Beige Moto jacket size 40~
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Leat...red_Jackets&hash=item43a5c915a3#ht_922wt_1141


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*07 GGH Aqua Work*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tarchin/items/Balenciaga_2007_GGH_Aqua_Work___TPF___Rare


----------



## Livia1

*Black GSH Envelope Clutch*

http://www.railso.com/women/clutch-bags/balenciaga/balenciaga-black-giant-envelope


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Lots of new bags at Bal.com
RGGH velo in ardoise and black
Dark night- several styles
Hip bags in RGGH and SGH...


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Handbag Goddess said:


> Lots of new bags at Bal.com
> RGGH velo in ardoise and black
> Dark night- several styles
> Hip bags in RGGH and SGH...


Also, "WHITE" city in RGGH and sgh


----------



## French75

2004 Black city

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...3B2.qscstrfrnt02?productId=1914&categoryId=28


----------



## iBag

militaire rh envelope
http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/product/category-bags/arena-classic-envelope

dark blue riva
http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/product/category-bags/bla-vaska-runda-studs

black riva
http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/product/category-bags/svart-skinn-silver-studs


----------



## christymarie340

dark night folk!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/dark-night-folk-p-1903.html


----------



## Oulaliscious

Hi Everyone...

I'Ve been MIA quite a while but considering the upcoming golden caravan super sale in vienna (where I bough a blue courier and a vert d'eau clutch last year about 70% off) is coming up and maybe some of you are around (or wanna hop on a plane train whatever  theres also dior gucci  tods prada and some other brands but I dont remember them all.

Last time I went they had current collection as well as rare old finds, even some 05 bags... all between 30 - 70% off depending on style and colours...

I dont know if im allowed to post the homepage but the event takes place march 17-19th
Schubertring 10-12
1010- Vienna /Austria

Good Luck Ladies

oula°


----------



## cbarrus

2006 Greige City:

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/REREs...6_GREIGE_Gray_Beige_CHEVRE_CITY__Yum_Num__OBO


----------



## delmilano

*2008 Argent GSH Day*
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280643724642&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## iBag

Arena Rogue Hip
http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Rogue-Hip/00505009951655,default,pd.html


----------



## iBag

vert menthe folk
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/vert-menthe-folk-p-1222.html


----------



## Livia1

*Dark Night RGGH Envelope Clutch*

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/giant-envelope-clutch-99467.html


----------



## susieserb

Black Motorcycle Jacket with Black Zips; new with tags size 44.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...76079&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_814wt_1141


----------



## LuckyLisa

x
Cyclade Perforated City
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1917&categoryId=28
Sang Perforated City
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1916&categoryId=28


----------



## mere girl

05 black City 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-city-05-chevre-p-1921.html


----------



## maxxout

RED

Sang Perforated City

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1916&categoryId=28


----------



## mmmsc

2008 Black Cherry City 
http://www.portero.com/brands/balenciaga/balenciaga-bordeaux-arena-city-classic-motorcycle-bag.html

and 2004 Black City
http://www.portero.com/brands/balenciaga/balenciaga-04-black-city.html

$100 off using code SPRING


----------



## mere girl

ROUGE THEATRE CITY
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/adoll76/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_05_ROUGE_THEATRE_City


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

murier rggh pt http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Murier-RGGH-rose-gold-PT-part-time-bag-tPF-/190514129844?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2c5b86ebb4


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Vert menthe city and part time at ******!


----------



## iBag

and vert menthe rggh day at matches
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...alenciaga-BAL-Z-173081-D94JO-bags-GREEN/45405


----------



## CeeJay

^^Matches also has the City Perf Cross and the Large Riva bags ...


----------



## mere girl

mere girl said:


> Plomb? GSH city brand new
> BNWT Balenciaga 2007 Chevre GSH City Bag Steel Grey
> 
> Sorry - don't think that link works from iphone - it is newly listed on eBay


plomb?? city GSH - new
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-Balencia...791628027?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a64588cfb


----------



## LuckyLisa

New bags at RDC, including:
Light Olive PerforatedVelo
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1927&categoryId=28

Cypress Velo
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1928&categoryId=28

Seafoam Long Messenger
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1925&categoryId=28


----------



## outtacontrol

RDC

pale magenta ggh coin $345
le lime ggh city $1195!!!
paprika ggh day $1395
Lots of ggh & velos & metallics


----------



## cbarrus

2006 Black Twiggy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130500411740&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123

And, from the same seller, Black GGH Clutch:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130500411740&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## maggiesze1

Automne SGH Flat Clutch:

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/automne-silver-giant-flat-clutch-p-1930.html


----------



## thedseer

new bags on ******, including vert gazon city

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/vert-gazon-city-07-chevre-p-1929.html


----------



## NYCavalier

06 Black Purse!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/greathandbags/items/Balenciaga_2006_Black_Purse_NEW_PRICE____


----------



## Conni618

*Ten New Listings on RDC!* 

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28

2002 F/W Black Flat Brass First
2003 F/W Blue Jean First
2004 F/W Eggplant Twiggy
2005 S/S Turquoise Twiggy
2007 S/S Anthracite Gold Giant Day
2007 S/S Cafe Gold Giant Day
2007 F/W Black Gold Giant Day
2007 F/W Violet Day
2008 F/W Black First
2010 F/W Black Cross Perforated Maxi Twiggy


----------



## mere girl

2002 caramel flat brass first
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/caramel-flat-brass-first-p-1160.html


----------



## scoobiesmomma

*2007 Black GSH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tarchin/items/Balenciaga_2007_GSH_Black_Part_Time___Feet___Chevre___Tpf


----------



## pixiejenna

BDR RH mini pom

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/bois-de-rose-mini-pom-pon-p-1946.html

Nacre sgh mini pom

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/nacre-sitver-giant-mini-pom-pon-p-1948.html


----------



## Livia1

*Cognac Suede RH City*


http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/suede-giant-city-tote.html


----------



## christymarie340

x black shopper!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/whitemistnyc/items/Balenciaga_Shopper___Shopping_Tote_in_Black__TPF_


----------



## irishjj

Galet Club-New!  

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/luvmybags13/items/Balenciaga_Galet_Club_NEW__


----------



## faintlymacabre

2009 Khaki moto jacket!  Size 40

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dagny/items/Balenciaga_09_Khaki_Moto_Jacket____Size_40


----------



## pixiejenna

Come take a look at 12 Balenciaga items just listed at RDC:

S/S 2009 Maldives City
S/S 2009 Anthracite Silver Giant City
F/W 2009 Black Silver Giant Part-Time
F/W 2009 Galet Gold Giant Part-Time
F/W 2009 Galet Silver Giant Pouch
F/W 2009 Noix Mini Money Wallet
F/W 2009 Pourpre (Pomegranate) Silver Giant Part-Time
S/S 2010 Black Rose Gold Giant Town
S/S 2010 Castagna Ticket
S/S 2010 Castagna Rose Gold Giant Town
S/S 2010 Light Olive Rose Gold Giant Envelope Clutch
S/S 2010 Sang Silver Giant Hip

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## pixiejenna

Also a 2008 Fall/Winter Anthracite Gold Giant Maxi Besace

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...61A.qscstrfrnt04?productId=1919&categoryId=28


----------



## mmmsc

Lots of Moto Jackets in all sizes and colors:
http://www.portero.com/brands/balenciaga/2011-balenciaga-vert-de-gris-leather-biker-jacket-42-1.html


----------



## pilatesworks

2008 Marine GSH Part Time:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_13820wt_905


----------



## Nanaz

2008 GGH Marine City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/solin...aga_Marine_City_with_Giant_Gold_Hardware__GGH_


----------



## CeeJay

A variety of bags at Kirna Zabete (NYC):  http://www.kirnazabete.com/designer...medium=email&utm_campaign=Balenciaga_Handbags


----------



## christymarie340

blue roi folk
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/blue-roi-folk-p-1950.html


----------



## 2shai_

Bal NY has Black and Anthra GGH City and PT available.


----------



## mmmsc

2004 Turquoise City:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2004...712?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a801c20


----------



## susieserb

2011 Blk/Blk Motorcycle Jacket x size 44 x

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Balenciaga-...red_Jackets&hash=item43a620d981#ht_814wt_1141


----------



## maxxout

Several 2002  flat brass bags at RDC


----------



## 2shai_

Ocean or Blue glacier GGH Hobo?

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2009_ggh_hobo


----------



## iBag

two toned cgh day
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...alenciaga-BAL-Z-258052-DB9NN-bags-WHITE/45416


----------



## mere girl

_New_  06 Rouille City - HG Bags
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/rouille-city-06-chevre-p-1921.html


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Nuage SGH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_11_Nuage_GSH_City_BNWT__
*
2011 Black RGGH Envelope Clutch*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_11_Black_RGGH_Envelope_Clutch__BNWT__


----------



## cbarrus

2005 Chocolate City:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Balenciaga-...165?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1a9e19ad


----------



## Livia1

*Dark Night GSH Velo*


http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...balenciaga-BAL-Z-263244-D94JN-bags-NAVY/45431


----------



## Livia1

These are available for a pre-shooping event at *MyTheresa*.


*Rubis Suede Town Classic*
http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/classic-town-suede-bag-101167.html

Blanc Light RGGH Envelope Clutch
http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/giant-envelope-clutch-101163.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

DARK NIGHT RGGH ENVELOPE http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-NAVY-BLUE-ENVELOPE-CLUTCH-BAG-NEW-2011-/180647931414?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0f74ae16


----------



## maggiesze1

x Apple Green Mini Twiggy:

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2005_apple_green_mini_twiggy


----------



## LoveM&S

Bal Cannes has: a RH sorbet maxi twiggy.
RH Day: silver,granny,black cherry,anthracyte


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Vert menthe rh city at Barneys LV- ask for Tiffany!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

anthra rggh city http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2010-F-W-Anthracite-RGGH-City-/250800348012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a64dd9b6c


----------



## Fashion1

Neiman Marcus in Boca Raton, FL has a Bois De Rose First, Vieux Rose RGGH Work, White RGGH Envelope Clutch, among others.


----------



## Swissflower

Nordstrom in Seattle has a dark night city with rose gold RGGH, nice leather I must
say. Won`t last long!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Sandstone GGH Work*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_2007_Sandstone_GGH_Work_Giant_Gold_Chevre


----------



## Nanaz

2007 RH Anthracite Work.
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lhicks415/items/Balenciaga__07_RH_Anthracite_Work___NEW_PICS___


----------



## maxxout

Several 2005 Bags....Black Work, Black Weekender, Chocolate City

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...363?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5beec3c3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Balen...912?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5be8f5a0

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5bee9856


----------



## pixiejenna

Barneys in Chicago has a RH Vert Menthe city!!! Several cross papmilie bags in small and large in green and purple. A dark night or black folk(it was in the bottom shelf off in the case so I couldn't tell which color it was). A small pink straw tote. And a few papier line bags in green. A mimosa money, and a few of the milky way coin purses.


----------



## diYchante

Bal paris got so many RGGH, I feel like in heaven!
Mimosa RGGH city
Black RGGH city
Some dark blue,dark green, and light green (Olive?) RGGH city I don't know the name of the colors
Black RGGH work
Grenadine RGGH town
Pink (like bubblegum?) RGGH city
Pink (bubblegum?) GSH city
Anthra RGGH town
Mimosa mini pompon
Orange (??) giant pompon

well I can say that the stock was quite great!


----------



## LoveM&S

Bal London has RH Day: praline, granny, militaire, sang, sorbet, vieux rose, mandarin, nuage, chateigne and anthracite.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

******* JUST LISTED A VERT MENTHE RRGH CITY AND DARK NIGHT RGGH CITY !!*


----------



## tastangan

****** just listed a Anthracite Brogue Giant Covered City. It has very faint hints of gold under the perforated trim 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/anthracite-brogue-giant-covered-city-p-1990.html


----------



## citychick

Vert Menthe RH City
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-ci...667?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f08f584b3


----------



## NYCavalier

Sang GGH City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/raven810/items/BALENCIAGA_SANG_GGH_CITY__10_BAG


----------



## mere girl

'05 black work
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/conni...Balenciaga_Black_Work_2005___Chevre_Stunner__


----------



## CeeJay

Gretta Luxe (Wellesley, MA) had a *Vieux Rose RGGH PT* (with really nice leather) available.  Also,  *Nuage* & *Grenadine* City's as well as a *Nuage GSH Velo*  (really nice).


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Many, many new bags at Bal.com
Lizard first, SGH velo, RGGH velo, brogue city, RGGH hip...
Lots of eye candy!!!


----------



## tsuarsawan

*Balenciaga 06 Rouille RH City* 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/pinkp...ouille_RH_City___super_distressed_with_chevre


----------



## sidsemo

20 % off Balenciaga at Railso.com with code FB2000

http://www.railso.com/designers/balenciaga

Be quick - just 24 hours....


----------



## French75

'07 Sandstone GGH Work !
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missty4/items/Balenciaga_2007_GGH_Sandstone_Work_Giant_Gold_Chevre


----------



## maxxout

Lots of oldies JUST listed at RDC    and a RED too, and more.


2002 Spring/Summer Black Flat Brass First (Classique)
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1998&categoryId=28

2003 Fall/Winter Chocolate City (well, there's no chocolate color to choose from)
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1993&categoryId=28


2005 Fall/Winter Magenta Twiggy
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1997&categoryId=28

2005 Spring/Summer Turquoise Twiggy
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1996&categoryId=28

2005 Fall/Winter Olive Green City
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1994&categoryId=28

2006 Fall/Winter Rouge Vif Work
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=1992&categoryId=28


----------



## mere girl

Bleu Roi, anthracite, charbon and black GGH Cities on www.balenciaga.com UK site...


----------



## simurgh

Barneys new york: 
- white GCH besace
- granny and black GSH cities
- granny GSH part time (according to the SA - I don't know what it looks like to confirm)
- medium pink (grenadine?) and black RH envelope clutches
- black RGGH envelope clutch
- lots of white with RGGH
- lots of pompon medium and mini in the RH with perforated leather (I probably have the wrong name for these - they're the shape of the pompon but seem to be smaller than the regular ones)


Bergdorf's new york: 
- RGGH dark night and black envelope clutches
- lots of hips
- GSH grenadine envelope
- lots of days


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

NEW STOCKS IN BALENCIAGA CANNES STORE, CONTACT JORGE FOR FURTHER INFO 
Giant Silver City
Vert Menthe 
Mimosa
Charbon
Granny
Praline
Black
Nuage

Giant cITY Rose Gold
Anthracite
Black
Pivoine
Praline

Yellow Gold
Anthracite

City Brogues
Grenadine
Vieux Rose

Velo Giant Or Rose
Praline

Velo Classic
Praline

Velo Brogues
vieux Rose
Ardoise

Work Giant Or Rose
grenadine
Black
Pivoine
Charbon

Work Giant Silver
Sanguine
White
Black
Grenadine
Praline
Nuage
Dark Night

Part Time Giant Silver
Crimson
Black
Grenadine
Praline

Part Time Giant Yellow Gold
Charbon
Anthracite

Part Time Giant Or Rosé
Praline
Anthracite
Dark Night
Black

Classic City

Blue Roi
Grenadine
Praline
Nuage
Mimosa
Dark Night
Black
Anthracite
Grenadine
Pivoine
Granny
City Classic Cross Galet


Balenciaga Cannes
65 Bld de la croisette 
06400 Cannes
Tel:+33 4 89 12 20 30
Fax: +33 4 93 45 28 63
Mail: boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com


----------



## citylicious

08 Marine GGH City

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/dmk11747/items/__RARE___BALENCIAGA__08_Marine_Blue_City_GGH_Pre_Owned


----------



## girlfromars

NEW Balenciaga Part Time SS2010 Papeete / Seaform GSH 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/irenelily/items/NEW_Balenciaga_Part_Time_SS2010_Papeete___Seaform_GSH

x


----------



## mere girl

Bal boutique Mount St London
Giant envelope clutches ...

Giant Silver Envelope we have:
black
anthracite
castagna
dark night
nuage
ardoise
militaire
vieux rose

Giant Rose Gold Envelope we have:
ardoise
black
dark night
militaire
praline


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Praline RGGH City BNWT's*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_11_Praline_RGGH_City__BNWT

*SGH Electric Blue Work *

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/TatertotTPF/items/RARE_BALENCIAGA_ELECTRIC_BLUE_GSH_WORK_BAG


----------



## mere girl

ink city
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/addicted2days/items/Balenciaga_2006_Ink_City


----------



## mere girl

eggplant city
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/katherine/items/Authentic_2004_Balenciaga_Eggplant_City


----------



## amjac2wm

Midtown Authentic in Hoboken, NJ, which is a luxury consignment shop, has a black men's messenger. I believe that the do phone sales.


----------



## nikoflame

just to let you guys know

the bal uk online store has a promotion going on ! 

they're giving out a matching keyring when you buy a bag from the Papier range. namely, the A3, A4 and the messenger bag. 

p/s: the US store has the same promotion too


----------



## lil_fashionista

08 Turquoise GGH City

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2008_ggh_turquoise_city


----------



## Livia1

*Petrole Suede City*

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/classic-city-bag.html


----------



## am2022

ive shopped from imelda's aspen before.

so call now ladies!  
465 East Hopkins Ave · *Aspen* Colorado 81611 · 970.544.9946.

25% off on balenciaga first
Good luck!


----------



## juicy couture jen

New items at RDC:

2002 F/W Black Flat Brass Hobo 
2005 S/S Turquoise City 
2006 S/S Cornflower First (Classique) 
2006 F/W Rouge Vif Medium Hook Box 
2007 F/W Ivory Twiggy 
2009 F/W Ciel (Sky Blue) Silver Giant Giant Besace 
2009 F/W Raisin Covered Giant Pompon 
2010 S/S Moutarde Town

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## NYCavalier

Ardoise RGGH City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/ardoise-rose-gold-giant-city-p-2040.html

Blue Roi RGGH City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/blue-roi-rose-gold-giant-city-p-1319.html


----------



## bloomdl

I've been lusting after a brogue velo or pt since I read about them, so I contacted Jorge @ Bal Cannes for pics of their brogues.  I can't see any contrasting color beneath the perforations, so I've asked for closer pics, but here are the ones he initially sent.  I'll update with close-ups if I get any.
Ardoise brogue velo:






Vieux Rose brogue velo:





And they have a praline rggh velo too:


----------



## nicole2730

*2005 S/S Black WEEKENDER*
http://cgi.ebay.com/67-36-BALENCIAG...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c4decced#ht_9272wt_868


----------



## outtacontrol

*04 eggplant city!!!!!!*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/katherine/items/Authentic_2004_Balenciaga_Eggplant_City


----------



## Rubyredtea

2011 Nuage Giant Silver Hardware City

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_11_Nuage_GSH_City_BNWT__


----------



## Rubyredtea

2011 Grenadine GSH City

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_11_Grenadine_GSH_City__BNWT___


----------



## Rubyredtea

2011 Praline RGGH City

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_11_Praline_RGGH_City__BNWT

2010 Castagna RH Part Time

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Castagna_RH_Part_Time____BNWT__


2010 Sahara GSH Part Time

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sahara_GSH_Part_Time__BNWT__


----------



## icecreamom

Neiman Marcus Last Call, Orlando, FL
407 264 2988
Yesterday, closing time they had: 5 Balenciaga City bags. 
Colors (new at this so excuse me if I'm wrong): White, off white, light pink, navy blue and brown.
Price $1,064


----------



## cali_to_ny

*MINI FIRST KEYCHAIN IN NUAGE!!*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/nepherisis/items/AUTH_NEW_Balenciaga_MINI_FIRST_Key_Chain_or_Bag_Charm


----------



## mmmsc

2005 teal weekender

http://www.portero.com/brands/balenciaga/balenciaga-05-teal-weekender.html

Camel shopper or bowling?

http://www.portero.com/brands/balenciaga/balenciaga-camel-leather-bowling-bag.html


----------



## CeeJay

1)  Dark Knight RGGH Part-Time on MyTheresa.com 
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-part-time-tote-101809.html

2)  Grenadine Large Bobble also on MyTheresa.com 
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/classic-bobble-key-holder-102919.html


----------



## citychick

ROUGE VIF TOILETTE
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-TO...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23102ad96d


DARK NIGHT BOW
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-Bo...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f09490f04


BOUTON D'OR COIN PURSE
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Balenciaga-co...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0948004d


----------



## juicy couture jen

New items at RDC

2001 F/W Black "Le Dix" Pebbled Flat Brass First
2002 Spring/Summer Caramel Flat Brass First
2002 Fall/Winter Black Flat Brass First (Classique)
2005 Fall/Winter Black Weekender
2006 Spring/Summer Ink Box
2006 Spring/Summer Lilac Box
2006 Spring/Summer Lilac Purse
2007 Spring/Summer Anthracite Gold Giant City
2007 Fall/Winter Black Gold Giant Money Wallet
2007 Fall/Winter Marigold (Juane) Silver Giant City
2008 Fall/Winter Argent Silver Giant Pompon
2009 Fall/Winter Pourpre (Pomegranate) City
2010 Fall/Winter Castagna Suede Town


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*DARK NIGHT RGGH PART TIME*http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-DARK-NIGHT-GIANT-ROSE-GOLD-PART-TIME-BAG-NEW-/250809968015?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6570658f


----------



## miu miu1

11 VM RGGH City on ******!!!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/vert-menthe-giant-rose-gold-city-p-1987.html


----------



## yunces

*PT Sang SGH NEW!!* http://www.bonanza.com/booths/CeeJay/items/Balenciaga___Sang_GSH_Part_Time___NWT_


----------



## shamrock0421

Just received a note from my SA in the NYC Bal store.
She let me know that they just received a surprise shipment of the VR w/GGH.

It was only sent to the five US boutiques.

While GGH is not for me, I thought some of you ladies might be interested.

Please contact Andrea - she's absolutely amazing to work with and the BEST at picking out some righteous leather!!!!


----------



## riry

Vert Menthe RH City at Barneys Beverly Hills store today. 
310-276-4400


----------



## LoveM&S

shamrock0421 said:


> Just received a note from my SA in the NYC Bal store.
> She let me know that they just received a surprise shipment of the VR w/GGH.
> 
> It was only sent to the five US boutiques.
> 
> While GGH is not for me, I thought some of you ladies might be interested.
> 
> Please contact Andrea - she's absolutely amazing to work with and the BEST at picking out some righteous leather!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1390450


 
I received an email about GGH from them, too. 
They received - Vieux Rose GGH in CITY,  WORK, AND PART-TIME. 
They will recieve -Praline, and White with GGH in City, Part time, Envelope and Work styles. The Praline will be next to ship in May and the White will come in June.


----------



## weekender2

white city with rggh on my theresa

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-city-tote-98983.html


----------



## Nanaz

2008 Grey moto jacket with silver zipper.
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/pinkpuggy/items/Balenciaga_2008_grey_moto_jacket__sz_38


----------



## oreo713

This afternoon I was at NM Last Call in Jersey Gardens 908-994-1911

In the jewelry showcase they had three multicolored leather cuff bracelets - 2 small, 1 medium...priced at $86.00  and a pair of ballet flats in black craquele in a size 40 and there were a few other pairs in other sizes.  If you buy at NM Last Call tomorrow, you are eligible for 15% off your entire purchase if you  use your NM card.
That 15% offer is only good through 4/28/11.


----------



## mere girl

05 chocolate city
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/chocolate-city-chevre-p-569.html


----------



## BalMama58

Hi Ladies, 

I just wanted to share these pictures my SA from Neimans just sent me. They Got in a ton of new City's in Rose Gold. PM me for his details.


----------



## aimtree

Some bags are on fashionphile are now on sale 10% off, you don't see it on the main page you have to click on them individually for it to come up with the reduction


----------



## mmmsc

2009 Black City
http://www.designersocial.com/product.asp?productID=1863


----------



## christymarie340

NM at KOP

ardoise RH city
mimosa? (yellow) RH city
anthra RGGH city
black 1st RGGH (I think)
prailine? (beige) RH work and city


----------



## mere girl

05 turquoise city
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lovel...ciaga_turqoise_City_from_2005_Mint_condition_


----------



## mere girl

2004 black weekender 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lovel...e_Balenciaga_black_pewter_hardware_weekender_


----------



## LoveM&S

I received an email from my Bal NY SA about next season colors. It seems they will put you waiting list for the next season bags.

She said - *"Please note champagne was not purchased for any of our stores."*


----------



## mere girl

2005 Calcaire City
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/abn18/items/Balenciaga_2005_Calcaire_City___Amazing_leather__


----------



## Nanaz

2010 RH Outremer PT.
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/CeeJay/items/Balenciaga___2010_Outremer_Part_Time__


----------



## Livia1

*2004 Rose City*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missyabc123/items/Authentic_Balenciaga_ROSE_City_2004_CHEVRE_Mint___


----------



## Nanaz

2011 Black moto jacket with Black zipper size 44
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...415685&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_905wt_932


----------



## Livia1

*2005 Indigo City*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/luvin...CIAGA_2005_S_S_INDIGO_CITY_Excellent__CHEVRE_


----------



## BagsR4Me

New bags listed on RDC website:

F/W 2007 Cinnamon (Mogano) Day
F/W 2007 Marigold (Jaune) Day
F/W 2007 Violet Day
S/S 2008 Bubblegum Day
F/W 2009 Silver Giant Galet Day
F/W 2009 Silver Giant Raisin Handle Clutch


----------



## BagsR4Me

Sorbet Classic Pretty
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Sorbet_Classic_Pretty___BNWT__

Outremer Classic Pretty
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Outremer_Classic_Pretty___BNWT__

Pivione RGGH Money Wallet
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Pivione_RGGH_Money_Wallet_BNWT_

Ciel RH Work
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_09_Ciel_RH_Work_BNWT_


----------



## mere girl

2005 caramel purse
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/docserpa/items/Balenciaga_Handbag__Purse__tote_2005_city_size_chevre


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2009 Galet GGH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/steph_alwayz/items/HG_RARE_Balenciaga_2009_F_W_Galet_GGH_City


----------



## Livia1

*Vert Menthe RGGH City*

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/giant-city-tote-102287.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

raisin ggh part time http://www.bonanza.com/booths/durbina/items/GORG_BALENCIAGA_RAISIN_GGH_PART_TIME_RARE_


----------



## kitmey

x 2008 Balenciaga GSH City Argent

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-AREN...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27babbf34f


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Castagna SGH Money Wallet *
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Castagna_GSH_Money_Wallet____BNWT__

*Black SGH Compagnion Wallet *
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_Black_GSH_Compagnon_Wallet__BNWT_


----------



## mere girl

2004 eggplant weekender
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rare-2004-Bal...78?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f09c75f02


----------



## Alick

*2010 Cyclade GSH Weekender! *

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Cyclade_GSH_Weekender__BNWT__
x


----------



## Alick

* 2010 Cypress RGGH City! *

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_10_Cypress_RGGH_City__BNWT


----------



## Alick

*2011 Grenadine GSH Envelope Clutch*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojogonzales/items/Balenciaga_11_Grenadine_GSH_Envelope_Clutch__BNWT__


----------



## anitos

Holt Renfrew Montreal yesterday had : grenadine rggh town, dark night rggh first, black/grey rh city, vert menthe rh city, black rh first.


----------



## LuckyLisa

New Listings at Real Deal Collection: 
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28
F/W 2004 Bone White Twiggy (chèvre)
S/S 2005 Sky Blue Weekender (chèvre)
F/W 2005 Calcaire City (chèvre)
S/S 2006 Origan City (chèvre)
S/S 2010 Black City (agneau)
F/W 2010 Seigle Folk Messenger (suede veau)
F/W 2010 Seigle Velo (agneau)


----------



## simurgh

Holt's toronto has (among other things) 
- black (true black!  really good looking color) sgh city
- blue calfskin city (the smooth one with the boobie hardware) & one other color
- many many sgh hips, including  a medium brown I haven't seen in a long time (castanga?)
- same medium brown sgh compagnon wallet
- dark night town (think it might have been rggh)
- dark night first (think it was rh)
- black rh first


----------



## BookWriter

Balenciaga on Neiman Marcus LAST CALL clearance rack in Miromar Outlets (Estero, near Ft Myers & Naples) FL:

10801 Corkscrew Rd # 50 Estero, FL 33928-9463 - (239) 947-0465

Bag shows some leather discoloration on front (two small blackened areas where it appears the silver may have rubbed off). Price was $717 (or thereabouts) tagged in orange for 65% off that.

I'm a Kooba gal myself but saw this while Kooba-hunting today. NM Last Call also has a BOGO going, including other Balenciagas. Maybe someone wants to give this poor dear a home...


----------



## mere girl

anthra 2011 GSH City
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-CI...63?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3367918aab


----------



## mere girl

Black Rose Gold Work 2011
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ROSE-GOLD-BAL...354?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4159a0bfea


----------



## Livia1

*Militaire RGGH Day
Militaire RGGH Velo*
at Le Bon Marché in Paris.


Lots of *Pencils *and *Pouches *at Printems in Paris.


*Mimosa* Anniversary Mini Mini First at Printems in Paris.


----------



## MAGJES

2007 VG Work
$1345.00
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/JenBu77/items/Balenciaga_Chevre__2007_Vert_Gazon_Work_Pristine_OBO_tpf


----------



## hrhsunshine

x Sanguine RH Work!!!  

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/tarchin/items/Balenciaga_2009_Sanguine_RH_Work___TPF


----------



## Jira

*2006 Rouge Vif Day*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Day-...970?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb7fe1d72


----------



## hrhsunshine

Neiman Marcus (Troy Michigan)

Pourpre GSH Hip
Moutarde RH Town
Framboise (?) RH Work
Praline GSH EC
2 Blue Roi RH City (if you are ok with some scratches on a new bag)


----------



## Jira

*2006 Emerald Weekender*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-WEEK...988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb7ffe68c


----------



## rensky

BAL London for latest inventory of PTs:

We currently have the following: 

classic part time: black, anthracite, charbon, dark night, nuage, miliatire, granny 
giant gold part time: charbon 
giant rose gold part time: dark night, anthracite and black 
giant silver part time: white, vieux rose, ardoise, olive, dark night, chateigne, charbon, anthracite and black 

Tax free prices are as follows: 
classic part time: £812.50 
giant part time: £962.50 

Shipping to the USA is £80 

Enjoy!


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2006 Ink Work*

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/missy...iaga_INK_Work_2006_CHEVRE_____unique_36399374


----------



## mere girl

pommier GGH Envelope Clutch
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yunces/items/RARE_100__Balenciaga_Envelope_Clutch_Pommier_GGH_like_new


----------



## CeeJay

*Dark Brown* oversized Crocodile Papier Tote - at DecadesTwo


----------



## yunces

Balenciaga Cannes received Praline GGH in Work, Part Time and City! 
Email Sebastien for more info


----------



## mmmsc

2003 Black City PW:
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/betty...alenciaga_2003_S_S_Black_City_JET_BLACK__tPF_

2007 Vert Gazon city:
http://cgi.ebay.com/07-Auth-Balenci...CI&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=64873475079464605


----------



## purses & pugs

*2011 Ardoise SGH Cty*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/LineC/items/Balenciaga_2011_SGH_Ardoise_City__tpf_

*2010 Black SGH City*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/LineC/items/Balenciaga_2010_SGH_Black_City__tpf_

*2010 Outremer RH City*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/LineC/items/Balenciaga_2010_RH_Outremer_City__tpf_

*2005 Olive City*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/LineC/items/Balenciaga_2005_Olive_City__tpf_


----------



## pixiejenna

Bal.com has a small  selection of GGH money wallets http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...Gold-Plated.aspx?xtor=EPR-690#product-details and  envelope clutches http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...tches/P-Giant-Envelope-Gold.aspx?xtor=EPR-690 and part times http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...mbskin-Gold.aspx?xtor=EPR-690#product-details in limited colors.


----------



## BagsR4Me

2010 F/W Black Moto Leather Jacket (size 42)

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/jojog..._F_W_Black_Moto_Leather_Jacket_Size_42_BNWT__


----------



## louis fanatic

Authentic Balenciaga *Bordeaux Purse* 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/qteestuff/items/100__Authentic_Balenciaga_Bordeaux_Purse


----------



## weekender2

2006 chevre black city!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/chant...AGA_SS_06_BLACK_CITY__FABULOUS_CHEVRE_LEATHER


----------



## CeeJay

*Chocolate Work* on the 'bay ...


----------



## pixiejenna

Barneys on oak street in Chicago had a rh mimosa city, CGH velo(regular not the brogue)


----------



## mere girl

2011 praline Emvelope Clutch with RGGH
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ROSE-GOLD-BAL...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415a065831


----------



## mere girl

anthra Day with RGGH
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALENCIAGA-DA...83?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3367ed75ff


----------



## bobo_sg

Anybody is a club21 classic member.  Got 10% discount for Balenciaga.Anbody care to share.


----------



## MAGJES

2010 *Bleu Roi SGH Work*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Blue-Roi-GSH-Work-MINT/36471277


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

I just got an email from my SA at the boutique in Costa Mesa, CA that they are having a pre-sale today for their 30% off sale on June 2. He emailed me some of the pictures and he said he will send the pic for their RTW collection on the second email (I'm still waiting) I posted the pictures in my blog. Let me know if you need his info. He's really really nice.


----------



## XOXOHERMES

x
PUMPKIN WITH PEWTER HARDWARE FIRST

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-rare-Balenciaga-2004-Pumpkin-Orange-Pewter-Hardware-First/36588023


----------



## mere girl

officier GSH Flat Clutch
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-GSH-Flat-Clutch-officier-TPF-NEW/36601155


----------



## nicole2730

*S/S 05 BLACK WE*:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...H_Handbags&hash=item2c5ce4c1ef#ht_8533wt_1019


----------



## HandbagAngel

*Canard RGGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/ROSE-GOLD-BALENCIAGA-blue-CANARD-10-PART-TIME-MINT-BAG/36626262


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

Balenciaga RTW including motojackets on sale this June 2 @ South Coast Plaza. My SA emailed me the pics. x


----------



## CeeJay

Gretta Luxe (Wellesley, MA) is having a sale .. which includes Balenciaga bags.  I know that they had the Vieux Rose RGGH PT last time I was there ...


----------



## Livia1

*09 Raisin GSH Envelope Clutch *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Envelope-Clutch-Raisin-with-GSH/36695377


----------



## HandbagAngel

*Praline RGGH Envelope Clutch*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/ONE-WEEK-SALE-ROSE-GOLD-BALENCIAGA-envelope-clutch-PRALINE/36520646


----------



## SohoChic

Hello,

 My SA at Neiman Marcus has a Balenciaga bag for sale.  The bag is a Balenciaga City Bag in green(ONLY) leather with perforated red under lining. $1945 SALE $1303. The green is like a light mint green. If you are seriously interested please PM me.  I can't post her information on an open forum.

Also she has two Balenciaga light weight metallic silver/lavendar and silver/gold totes that were $1445 Sale $968.


----------



## gaslight

*Cyclade First*

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-First-Classic/00505003655382,default,pd.html


----------



## French75

2009 Raisin city
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Purple-City-Regular-Hardware-2009-Raisin-best-offer-relist/36806043


----------



## French75

2008 Sapphire RH city
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-AUTH-Balenciaga-2008-Sapphire-City-RH/36796721


----------



## Nanaz

07 GSH Violet Day
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Balenc..._WH_Handbags&hash=item43a7775713#ht_720wt_932


----------



## Nanaz

*Militaire RH Work at bal Vegas. Ask for David. 702-262-1636.*


----------



## French75

*Ruby GSH Flat Clutch !*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Balenciaga-Ruby-Flat-clutch/36901234


----------



## cbarrus

2003 Caramel First with pewter hardware:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2003-Dark-Caramel-Pewter-HW-First-Classique/36952468


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

praline 2011 city http://cgi.ebay.it/BALENCIAGA-BORSA-MODELLO-CITY-PRALINE-2011-/180676164549?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2a11237bc5


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sanguine rh work http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2009-SANGUINE-RH-WORK-TPF-/260796001478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb8a72cc6


----------



## pixiejenna

Pre-orders are up on ******!!! http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html?page=1&sort=20a


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Bordeaux Box! 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-CHEVRE-2005-Bordeaux-Box-tpf-LAST-DAY-SALE-EUC/36913398


----------



## rachiem

x Vert Menthe city x
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290573942840


----------



## LVLux

Automne PT x

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Part-time-GSH-Automne-2009-NWT-OBO-TPF-/36519791


----------



## Jira

*2006 Blueberry City *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2006-Blueberry-Blue-Roi-RH-City-CHEVRE-Like-New-/37006962


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

coquelicot rose gold giant part time on my theresa!!

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/giant-part-time-tote-106039.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

Neiman Marcus in Troy Michigan (248-643-3300) has SALE on 2 Lizard Embossed Classic Firsts ($843 each).  SA is Aida Vink.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*black rh city *
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-city-Black-rh-/270762049653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0aad0075


----------



## mere girl

2005 turquoise first
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...EDE.qscstrfrnt03?productId=2087&categoryId=28


----------



## slinks

*2005 Apple Green MU clutch!!!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-2005-Apple-Green-Make-Up-Clutch-Bag/37035490


----------



## pixiejenna

I just noticed E still has a preorder for  a champagne SGH city up I know that color was not ordered by the boutiques(in the US at least).

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-champagne-silver-giant-city-p-2200.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*2007 marine gold giant part time!*http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2007-Marine-GGH-Part-Time-Gold-Chevre-Excellent/37065166


----------



## mpgtown99

2005 Chocolate city at yoogi's closet

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-brown-lambskin-motorcycle-city-bag-0510.aspx


----------



## MidNiteSun

some bags from NM in Charlotte, North Carolina.  contact Trey Ashcraft at 704-442-7900 ext 2173.  pls tell him Nancy referred you.


----------



## Aluxe

Barneys Outlet 
Leesburg, VA, (703) 779-4995
Beige Twiggy $395


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH Work*

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...rk_bag/Product.aspx?p=3151981&pc=1949748&cl=4


----------



## Jira

*2002 Black Flat Brass First *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Flat-brass-First-2002-Like-New-/37096098


----------



## icecreamom

Balenciaga flats Size 9 Calf Hair on the white/black0gray/blue color combo. Price is $284-30% off. NMLC Orlando


----------



## NYCavalier

hirshleifer's dept store on long island, ny has 

*coq rggh city's*
vert menthe rh city
white & black rh citys

ship outside NY, no tax

PM me if you need SA info


----------



## CeeJay

2005 Bordeaux/Burgundy City on the 'Bay ... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-CITY...951?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23117c05af


----------



## gingerfarm

There was a lilac milky way papier tote on the sale table at Neiman Marcus Palo Alto this afternoon for ~$900.

They also have some of the new colors in.


----------



## maxxout

*2005 INDIGO WEEKENDER*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Weekender-Indigo-Blue-05/37202898


----------



## maxxout

*2003 CARAMEL FIRST*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-2003...4406?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6709951


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Canard Maxi Twiggy*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-blue-CANARD-10-maxi-twiggy-BAG-great-colour-/37116090


----------



## cali_to_ny

At Neiman Marcus White Plains, NY today:

Coq GSH City (omg - TO DIE FOR!!!)
Coq RH City
Bleu Paon RH City (brighter than Cyclade, very distressed/veiny)
Mimosa RH City
Coq RH Town
Cyclamen RH Town
Papyrus RH Town
Bleu Lavande GSH Town
Papyrus GSH Town
Coq RH zip-round wallet


----------



## gaslight

Bleu Lavande GSH Part Time and Papyrus GSH Part Time!

http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-52566.html
http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-52567.html


----------



## mrs_Rick_s

Barneys online has a Papyrus RGGH City and a Cyclamen(sp?) SGH Day!


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Turquoise Flat Clutch! 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-RARE-PRISTINE-2004-Light-Turquoise-FHC-CHEVRE/37298807


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2007 Mogano SGH City*

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/mogano-silver-giant-city-07-chevre-p-2196.html


----------



## anitos

Cyclamen Rggh City on ******


----------



## azhangie

*2008 Turquoise Twiggy *

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170652650819&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH City* and *RH Town* on Barneys website

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Classic-City/00505012128617,default,pd.html

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Classic-Town/00505012128518,default,pd.html


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Coquelicot PT GSH at ******

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/coquelicut-giant-silver-part-time-p-2194.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Apple Green WE*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Apple-Green-Balenciaga-Chevre-Leather-Weekender-/300567903777?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fb3e3e21


----------



## gunsandbanjos

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...cts.aspx?&d=2439432&pc=633324&cl=2&ppc=633315

Some fabulous reductions on Balenciaga at Browns Fashion. Would love to have bought this http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc..._jacket/Product.aspx?p=2553186&pc=633324&cl=2

but not in my size unfortunately.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## ehemelay

Barneys.com is adding F/W colors.  Coquelicot and Blue Lavande are available right now...


----------



## mrs_Rick_s

Like New Sang RH Day!
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-sang-day-bag-0608.aspx


----------



## Tropicalsun

30% off Bal Ligne Papier Totes at matchesfashion.com
http://******/kU0FWe


----------



## mere girl

red paper closet clutch at matches - £290

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...balenciaga-BAL-Z-253458-DBCOK-bags-PINK/46505


----------



## LoveM&S

Raffaello Network has summer sale now. All their Bal stocks are on sale.
http://www.raffaello-network.com/english/fashion-product-list-view-all/736/Balenciaga-Handbags.html


----------



## amjac2wm

Gretta Luxe started their summer sale today! They have a Vieux Rose Day on sale for 25%off, and they ship. Phone number is 781.237.7010 .


----------



## mere girl

vert menthe Work
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-BALENCIAG...312?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415ae1ac00


----------



## Livia1

*06 Black RH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-RH-City-in-Jet-Black-Chevre-perfect-/37398548


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2011  faLL WINTER BAGS ARRIVED IN CANNES , EMAIL OR CALL THE STORE FOR FURTHER INFO 
Work Giant Or Rosé
Black
grenadine
Anthra
Bleu lavande
Coquelicot

Work Giant Silver
White
Anthra
grenadine
Sanguine
Bleu lavande

City Giant Or Rosé
Black 
Anthra
Pivoine
papyrus
bleu Lavande
Coquelicot

City Giant Silver
Black
Praline
Granny
Charbon
Papyrus
Bleu lavande
Coquelicot

city Giant Gold
Praline
Anthracite
Vieux Rose
bianco light

Giant Part Time Or Rosé
Black Anthra
Nuage
Grenadine
Papyrus
Bleu Lavande
Coquelicot

Giant Part Time Silver
Crimson
Praline
grenadineDark night
Papyrus
Bleu lavande
Coquelicot

Giant Part Time Gold
Black
Charbon
Praline
Bianco light

Classic Velo
Anthra
Praline
Coquelicot
Black

Classic City
Black
Anthra
Praline
Granny
Blue Roi
Pivoine
nuage
Grenadine
Mimosa
dark Night
Papyrus
Coquelicot

Part Time Classic
Black
Anthra
Charbon
Blanc
Praline
Sanguine
Cyclades
Grenadine


----------



## LVLux

Balenciaga.com has the carmel leather jacket on sale in 2 sizes for 1289. 50%OFF
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...ue=803712155(BAL-Cruise2008WomenMasterCatalog)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

galet gsh envelope !

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Galet-GSH-Envelope-Clutch/37410693


----------



## hk318

Links to sales item available on balenciaga.com:

$995 tp $489 Milkyway Ligne Papier Messenger

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...lkyway-Ligne-Papier-Messenger.aspx#view-color


$1,795 to $889 Ligne Papier A4 Natte

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Handbags/Totes/P-Ligne-Papier-A4-Natte.aspx

$1645 to $819 Milkyway Ligne Papier A3

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Handbags/Totes/P-Milkyway-Ligne-Papier-A3.aspx

$545 to $269 Milkyway Money Papier

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/bal...s/P-MilkywayMoney-Papier.aspx#product-details

$835 to $409 Double Strap Sandal

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Shoes/P-Double-Strap-Sandal.aspx

$725 to $359 Covered Gladiator Sandal

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Shoes/P-Covered-Gladiator-Sandal.aspx

$545 to $269 Flat Tube Sandal

http://www.balenciaga.com/us/en/balenciaga/Women/Shoes/P-Flat-Tube-Sandal.aspx


----------



## authenticplease

the following bags are available at Jeffrey ATL. contact William at (404) 237-9000 

40% off of retail


----------



## shamrock0421

*SORBET* GSH FLAT CLUTCH!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-GSH-Flat-Clutch-in-Sorbet/37411715


----------



## lil_fashionista

Canadian Ladies, Holt Renfrew has some 2010 fall RH Coin Purses and SLG's on sale.  Spotted black and nuage cp's at the Bloor St store for $179.  Also Black & Fuchsia Milky Way clutches are now $469 (50% off) Milky Way Money wallets are $329 at Yorkdale & Bloor St stores.


----------



## yunces

work murier sgh 2010 x
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260802597929&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

city nuage sgh 2011 x
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260802606623&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

pt outremer rh 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260802610392&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## NYCavalier

Sang Twiggy
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-10-Sang-Red-Twiggy/37522832


----------



## yunces

Balenciaga Part Time Coral Vermillion GGH 2008
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Incredible-08-Balenciaga-Coral-Vermillion-GGH-Part-Time-EUC/37559989


----------



## Jira

*S/S 2005 Black Weekender *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-Balenciaga-2005-S-S-Black-Weekender-No-Kidding-/37594499


----------



## clevercat

Harvey Nichols Manchester - *lots* of Bal sale stock.
I was running through this morning, this is all I can remember seeing, but I know there were other things there

Vert (a really deep green, so would it be Vert Thyme? I'm not so good on the colours I wouldn't choose for myself  )First RH,  £295
The same colour Coin Purses £110
Pale pink small silver hardware First £725
White, as above
Bracelets - white £110

There was much more, including some suede RH Cities - am on my way into a meeting now, but just wanted to post this here in case anyone sees something they love!


----------



## simurgh

Overstock.com has white rh mini pom pon and day for $920

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Leather-Mini-Shopper-Bag/6032187/product.html

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ther-Hobo-Bag/6030813/product.html?rcmndsrc=2


----------



## miuuuuu!

*MINT Outremer GSH Part Time*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/outremer-silver-giant-part-time-p-2266.html

*Black RGGH Work*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-rose-gold-giant-work-p-2268.html

*Emerald First Pewter Hardware*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/03-emerald-first-pewter-hw-p-2262.html


----------



## NYCavalier

******* F/W BAGS *

Cyclamen Part Time
Papyrus Silver Giant Part Time
Pre-order Blue Paon City
Pre-order Blue Paon Silver Giant City
Pre-order Papyrus Giant Rose Gold Part Time
PRE-ORDER Papyrus Silver Giant City

Lots of black & anthra too

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html?page=2&sort=20a


----------



## rachiem

x Muriers
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-BALENCIA..._s_Handbags&hash=item43a7ee314c#ht_500wt_1204
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Auth-BALENCIA..._s_Handbags&hash=item43a800a422#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## txrosegirl

*2008 Marine SGH Part-Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-Marine-SGH-Part-Time-GSH-PT-SILVER-PILLOWY-/37714043


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RGGH City*

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p.../balenciaga-BAL-B-173084-D94JO-bags-RED/51767


Under "designer colour" it says Grenadine, surely it must be a mistake or this colour has two names (it has happened before).


----------



## pilatesworks

BDR GSH Work: 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Bois-de-Rose-SGH-Work-Like-New-STUNNING-LEATHER-/37747195


----------



## KaraNV

Black RGGH Pom Pon:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Black-RGGH-Pom-Pon-MINT-/37762502


----------



## NYCavalier

*MORE 2011 F/W PREORDERS AT *******

Pre-order Blue Lavendar Part Time
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-blue-lavendar-part-time-p-2277.html

PRE-ORDER Blue Lavendar Rose Gold Giant City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-blue-lavendar-rose-gold-giant-city-p-2278.html

PRE-ORDER Blue Lavendar Silver Giant City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-blue-lavendar-silver-giant-city-p-2273.html

Pre-order Blue Paon City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-blue-paon-city-p-2241.html

PRE-ORDER Coquelicut Rose Gold Giant City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-coquelicut-rose-gold-giant-city-p-2188.html

PRE-ORDER Coquelicut Silver Giant City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-coquelicut-silver-giant-city-p-2272.html

Pre-order Coquelicut Velo
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-coquelicut-velo-p-2276.html

Pre-order Cyclamen City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-cyclamen-city-p-2274.html

PRE-ORDER Cyclamen Silver Giant City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-cyclamen-silver-giant-city-p-2275.html

PRE-ORDER Papyrus Silver Giant City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-papyrus-silver-giant-city-p-2185.html


----------



## LVLux

Bluefly Green papier tote A3-


----------



## NYCavalier

Lots of hips at BG

Blue Lav RGGH
Coq SGH
and lots lots more, looked like a gorgeous Bal rainbow!


----------



## clevercat

Selfridges London have a Flat Hobo - Covered Hardware, *Sapphire* - a colour I haven't seen in-store for ages. Anyway, as usual I was running through the store with no time to ask the price - but it looked *beautiful*.


----------



## Pinkydream

Cocquelicot rggh City at myTheresa.com


----------



## jeaniep

Envelope clutch in praline at annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## Pinkydream

At mytheresa.com pre shopping event for those who are subscribed to email list:
Blue Lavande RGGH City
Cyclamen RGGH Hip
Black suede PHW Parttime


----------



## Livia1

*2005 Rouge Theatre City!!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-F-W-Rouge-Theatre-City-Bag-MINT-condition/37859760


----------



## authenticplease

Jeffrey ATL has all three colors still of the handled/shoulder strap totes in the first photo along with the canvas tote in the last photo available...... Everything is 50% off now!!  William, Jackie, or Keith will be happy to help.......404 237 9000



authenticplease said:


> the following bags are available at Jeffrey ATL. contact William at (404) 237-9000
> 
> 40% off of retail


----------



## pilatesworks

2005 Bordeaux Box: 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-CHEVRE-2005-Bordeaux-Box-July-4th-SPECIAL-tpf/37963243


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*CANARD GSH CITY *

http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Canard-SGH-City-/170663344699?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27bc53fa3b


----------



## chloe speaks

Autumn Flat Clutch x

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Automne-SGH-Flat-Clutch/37986202


----------



## Jira

*Black 2003 PH First*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-F-W-2003-Pewter-Hardware-Black-First-Bag-MINT-/38022788


----------



## MissMerion

*2005 turquoise work*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Gorgeous-Balenciaga-2005-Turquoise-Work-Chevre-TPF/37965632


----------



## cbarrus

2005 Chocolate City:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-Chocolate-RH-City/38069406


----------



## French75

Officier GSH Flat Clutch
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-GSH-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4cf869e7b8


----------



## NYCavalier

*SANG RH CITY!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Sang-RH-City-Excellent-Pre-owned-Condition/38076832


----------



## Conni618

*05 Gray City!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-BALENCIAGA-2005-F-W-GRAY-CITY-Excellent-CHEVRE-RARE-/38132719


----------



## Pinkydream

Cyclamen rggh Parttime and
Papyrus rggh Money at myTheresa.com


----------



## MissMerion

cyclamin first + town
BL rh weekender + velo
papyrus rh work
coquelicot rh work
@ alducadaosta.com


----------



## am2022

x

Ann's fabulous finds have a 2007 VIOLET SGH WORK BAG!!!


----------



## missty4

*2008 Vert Thyme GGH Work * 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-08-Vert-Thyme-GGH-Work/38173816


----------



## KaraNV

*Balenciaga 2009 Pourpre RH Work *


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Pourpre-RH-Work/38182039


----------



## KaraNV

Balenciaga 2010 Sang RH Day

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Sang-RH-Day-Like-New-/38182031


----------



## lovelygarments

At Bal LV

Mimosa Click - so cute!

Coquelicot RH city - gorgeous leather

Papyrus RH city - another one with gorgeous leather

Python Tote Bag in blue and green tie dye type of effect - there is the large size at Bal City Center (Jin can help you there) and the smaller tote in the Bal Forum Shops (where Chiemi is) - these bags are gorgeous!!!

Chiemi showed me lots of bags, and the ones above really stood out to me.


----------



## Alick

*2011 Coquelicot RGGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Coquelicot-RGGH-Part-Time-BNWT-/38204489


----------



## cumbaroll

I was at Gurnee Mills on Wednesday and saw a beige/praline colored BAL city.  It was selling for $1300+.  Can't remember.  Someone please get it.  I'm so sad that I'm on a purse ban.


----------



## crazyaboutbags

****** just got new 11 F/W bags 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html?page=2&sort=20a

Bleu Paon RGGH PT
Bleu Paon GSH City
Champagne RH City
Champagne GSH City
Coquelicot RH Velo
Cyclamen Twiggy
Cyclamen RH City
Cyclamen RH PT
Papyrus GSH City
Lots of new Anthra's & Blacks


----------



## crazyaboutbags

*Blue Paon City*

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preorder-blue-paon-city-p-2241.html


----------



## HandbagAngel

*Praline RGGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/ROSE-GOLD-BALENCIAGA-2011-praline-part-time-BAG-MINT-tpfer/38403021


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 Magentat City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-BALENCIAGA-2005-Magenta-CITY-Handbag-/250850123595?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a67d51f4b


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Black Moto Jacket size 42 BNWT's

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...Motorcycle-Leather-Jacket-Size-42-BN/36472039

2011 Coquelicot RGGH City BNWT's

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Coquelicot-RGGH-City-BNWT-/38204799*


----------



## pixiejenna

Just posted on ******.com 2011 Balenciaga Eggplant Leather Biker Jacket - SILVER ZIPS
$1,995.00

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/2011-balenciaga-eggplant-leather-biker-jacket-silver-zips-p-2325.html


----------



## mere girl

Navy 05 twiggy
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/navy-twiggy-05-chevre-p-2331.html


----------



## mere girl

05 caramel first
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/camel-first-05-chevre-p-2335.html


----------



## tiramisu95

Bal in LV have a few limited ed mini first available! I don't know the exact name of the colors. there was a medium grey, bright blue, bright pink and a tan/beige color.


----------



## French75

2004 Black city with pewter hw
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-S-S-2004-Pewter-Hardware-PH-Black-City-Rare-/38565252

2008 argent GSH city
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MINT-Balenciaga-2008-Argent-SGH-City/38567076


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

noix ggh part time 09 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-F-W-2009-Noix-GGH-Part-Time-Giant-Gold-PT/38541969


*praline rggh envelope clutch*http://www.bonanza.com/listings/11-Balenciaga-Praline-Rose-Gold-RGGH-Envelope-Clutch-/38555413


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*militaire rggh town *http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Balenciaga-Town-Bag-Tasche-Military-Green-/180694250479?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2a123773ef


----------



## am2022

2005 teal work
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-TEAL-RH-Work/38344694


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2010 Pivione RGGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New-Balenciaga-10-RGGH-Pivione-Part-time-Handbag/38596590


*2005 RT Twiggy*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-05-Rouge-Theatre-Twiggy-Handbag-Chevre/38596578


----------



## French75

07 Mogano RH Day
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-DAY-2007-FALL-WINTER-MOGANO/38582719

07 Mogano RH Part Time
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Castagna-Chestnut-Part-Time-EUC-/38584797


----------



## MAGJES

^^^^
The second one is '09 Castagna.


----------



## mntncat

09 Navy Moto Jacket with Black Zip

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Marine-Moto-Jacket-BNWT-/38605047


----------



## riry

2008 Anthracite GGH Pom Pon

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-ANTHRACITE-GGH-Pom-Pon-Rare/38070022


----------



## saira1214

Bleu Lavand RGGH PT

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/blue-lavendar-rose-gold-giant-part-time-p-2346.html

Cyclamen GSH City

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/cyclamen-silver-giant-city-p-2275.html


----------



## BellaShoes

*2010 S/S Canard Moto Jacket w/ Grey zips* 
Size 42

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2166&categoryId=84#


----------



## mere girl

black work with GSH 2011
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...17?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c1d6666b5


----------



## maggiesze1

2010 Sorbet RH City:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-3892-balenciaga-sorbet-lambskin-motorcycle-city-bag.aspx


----------



## ohlalah

*2006 Camel/Cognac Weekender *
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-4105-balenciaga-camelcognac-lambskin-leather-weekender-bag.aspx


----------



## French75

*2009 Officier Flat Clutch*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-GSH-Officier-Flat-Clutch/38691981


----------



## baglici0us

*Bleu Lavande RGGH Envelope Clutch 
Bleu Lavande RGGH City**

Cyclamen RGGH PT*

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/designers/balenciaga/bags.html

I just bought the BL city  it was tough deciding between the clutch and the city


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Tempete Moto Jacket size 40 BNWT's*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-10-Tempete-Moto-Leather-Jacket-Size-40-BNWT-/38710571


----------



## purseinsanity

Violet GSH Work!

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2007_violet_gsh_work


----------



## purseinsanity

Brand new Silver Metallic 2005 First!

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2005_silver_metallic_first


----------



## purseinsanity

Praline Envelope Clutch w/GSH:

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2009_gsh_praline_envelope_clutch


----------



## riry

Coquelicot RGGH Work!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-RGGH-Coquelicot-Work-TPF/38792816


----------



## ohlalah

*'09 Tempete GSH Work* 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Tempete-GSH-work-very-rare-tpf/38814079


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Yesterday saw a beautiful GSH Tempete City at Nordstrom, MOA in Minneapolis (confirmed with year card)

Fabulous SA was there, new to me, his name is Mike Lam (952-883-2121 ext. 1250) he was a sweetheart!


----------



## cbarrus

2011 Dark Knight City:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-New-2011-Balenciaga-Dark-Night-City-Bag/38820148


----------



## mmmsc

Black shrug 2006
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Blac...=230638944824&ps=63&clkid=1605880213173808873


----------



## mmmsc

07 Sandstone Work
http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-07-S...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bb75343d


----------



## VintageLVoe

Sahara RGGH Hip

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mint-Balenciaga...WH_Handbags&hash=item4aad318cfb#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## mere girl

03 black first
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2170&categoryId=28


----------



## baglici0us

*Silver Silver RH City*
http://www.leam.com/en/brands/balenciaga/balenciaga/balenciaga-donna-borsa-argento-93567.html


----------



## Livia1

*Vert Fluo City*

http://www.alducadaosta.com/ita/product/2027430032


----------



## mere girl

neons, silver cities, new colours all on-line on www.balenciaga.co.uk


----------



## pbdb

Rose Fluo City available at mytheresa.com


----------



## baglici0us

Coquelicot RGGH midday at farfetch

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/balenciaga/search/schid-62616c656e6369616761/balenciaga-large-midday-bag-item-10101646.aspx


----------



## CeeJay

Gretta Luxe (Wellesley MA) has a number of fab bags available: 
1)  Coquelicot GSH Velo 
2)  Vert Menthe RGGH PT (beyond stunning!) 
3)  Vert Menthe GSH Velo 
4)  Bleu Lavande RGGH PT (gorgeous!) 

.. and many others!


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Papier A4 Tote in Bleu Roi BNWT's

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Papier-A4-Blue-Roi-Tote-BNWT-/38994507

2011 Papier A3 Tote in Blue Royal BNWT's

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Papier-A3-Blue-Royal-Tote-BNWT-/38968972

2010 Cypress SGH Part Time BNWT's

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-10-Cypress-GSH-Part-Time-BNWT-/38985180*


----------



## pbdb

available again Rose Fluo City and Fluo Bleu Town at Balenciaga.com both US and UK


----------



## BellaShoes

*2010 Pine Moto Jacket*, Size 40, gray metal zips.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...49?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item5d2fbb8239


----------



## mere girl

moutarde RH Day
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...50?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a68b12cb6


----------



## Jira

*2004 Lilac City*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Balenciaga...991?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5e346c8f


----------



## mere girl

2008 Vert Thyme PT with GSH
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-S-S-Vert-Thyme-GSH-Part-Time-EUC-/39054017


----------



## BellaShoes

x

*Balenciaga Moto Jackets* (all regular version, not cropped)

Ciel/ Gray zips Size 38
Canard/ Gray zips Size 38
Rouge Red/ Gray zips Size 42

http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Women...n=1&_ssn=luxuryonbudget&_trksid=p3911.c0.m282


----------



## ohlalah

*2011 Militaire RH Work*

*http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-WORK-MILITAIRE-GREEN-2011-BAG-MINT-SALE-/39107644*


----------



## French75

2003 caramel Flat Clutch !!
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2171&categoryId=28

2005 black first
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=c4f8bea055f49dd61f60a6597fd40e99


----------



## Livia1

*Noix GSH Flat Clutch*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Noix-GSH-Flat-Clutch-LIKE-NEW/39137011


----------



## Livia1

*09 Sanguine RH Day*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Sanguine-RH-Day-WRINKLES-/39116171


----------



## cbarrus

2009 Noix City:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Oh-so-rare-Stunning-Balenciaga-09-NOIX-City-RH-OBO/39136043


----------



## kobe939

I think this is a light olive GSH City.

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-G...328?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cba9396c8

Black RH WE

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMAZING-Oversiz...101?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf9112dbd


----------



## ohlalah

*2004 Pistachio RH Flat Clutch*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2004-Pistachio-Flat-RH-Flat-Clutch-EUC/38588518


----------



## gunsandbanjos

City Vert Menthe S/S 2011
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...45?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item336a166ec9

x


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*balenciaga cannes just received gsh part time in

bleu atlantique
bleu paon
 parme(dusty pink) 
contact JORGE  for further info...
*


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot Suede City*

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/classic-city-tote-113098.html


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Apple Green City!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALENCIAGA-2005...590?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e65ce9e1e


----------



## Livia1

*Rose Fluo City*

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...er_bag/Product.aspx?p=3151972&pc=1949748&cl=4


----------



## pbdb

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> *balenciaga cannes just received gsh part time in
> 
> bleu atlantique
> bleu paon
> parme(dusty pink)
> contact JORGE  for further info...
> *



Hi CG,
I also got the same from my SA: Sebastien
Email:  *boutique.cannes@fr.balenciaga.com  ATTN: Sebastien *
Hope you don't mind I post pics as he sent me these as well.
Atlantique GSH PT
Ble paon GSH PT
Blue Paon RH City
Parme GSH PT


----------



## ohlalah

New listings at RDC:

2004 Light Turquoise Handle Clutch
2007 French Blue Twiggy
2010 Outremer Twiggy
2010 Outremer City
2008 Marine City

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/category.sc?categoryId=28


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Vert Sauge GSH City at ******

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/vert-sauge-silver-giant-city-p-2427.html


----------



## MAGJES

2007 Tomato SGH City
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=8b91ea269f991953ef3df9fd2e77c566


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Blue Fluo/Neon City in mytheresa

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/classic-city-tote-113264.html


----------



## regeens

Blue Paon and Papyrus City in Alducadaosta 

http://www.alducadaosta.com/ita/product/9300121024

http://www.alducadaosta.com/ita/product/2027430007


----------



## clarimond

Marron Suede Folk on mytheresa.com

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/classic-folk-suede-flap-bag.html


----------



## pixiejenna

Northbrook NM has the best selection there since I've been looking at Bal.
BL shg town
BL fb city
Both the light silver and dark silver metallic city
Rh cyaclym city
Perf black first
Black folk
Anthra rggh town
Anthra fb town
Anthra shg city
A red and black turn lock bags (sorry I'm not sure of the name for these non MOTO bags)
BDR rggh envelope clutch 
That's all I can remember


----------



## missty4

NM honolulu has 3 bags on display that really stood out for me in terms of leather. 

RH coquelicot city (very distressed)
RH papyrus city (silky with shine; big, broad, rumply wrinkles not microdistressed)
RH F/W 2010 anthra town (very glossy and silky soft big wrinkle distressed, has slight green undertone)

And a very veiny (crackly white lines all over the body, including handles too) papyrus rggh part time. The veins make it look more like galet. But it is on the dry side


----------



## riry

2007 Jaune RH Day! 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-MINT-Balenciaga-07-Jaune-RH-Day/39383367


----------



## mere girl

04 lilac weekender
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INSANELY-...901?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c7dd3305


----------



## MidNiteSun

Call Audrey if you have any questions.  
(214) 363-8311


----------



## margaritas

Coquelicot Day, Weekender and Envelope GSH on http://www.departementfeminin.com/


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*vert menthe rggh velo*http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-Velo-Vert-Menthe-rose-gold-giant-/270797184055?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0cc51c37


----------



## Crazyinlv

Coq MU http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Classic-Makeup/00505012137893,default,pd.html


----------



## mrs_Rick_s

2011 Coq City with GSH...100 bucks off 
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2011_sgh_coquelicot_city


----------



## KaraNV

BALENCIAGA CYPRESS LIZARD 10TH ANNV CLASSIC CITY 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-MINT-BALENCIAGA-CYPRESS-LIZARD-10TH-ANNV-CLASSIC-CITY/39382866


----------



## clarimond

There is a 2009 FW Tempest SGH Day $1495 in Nordstrom
Please contact Mike by email (Mike.G.Lam@nordstrom.com) or phone (952-883-2121).


----------



## riry

07 Vert Fonce RH Day

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-07-Vert-Fonce-RH-Day-MINT-condition-chevre-/39483847


----------



## Adel'le

07 Vert Fonce GGH Part Time!!

http://www.facebook.com/glampot#!/p...61598056426.249134.95649506426&type=1&theater


----------



## riry

05 Rouge Theatre Day

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenicaga-Day-Hobo-handbag-Rouge-Theatre-2005-chevre/39553034


----------



## Livia1

*F/W '11 Rust / Orange Brulee RH City*


http://www.leam.com/en/brands/balenciaga/balenciaga/balenciaga-donna-borsa-ruggine-94708.html


----------



## jeaniep

AnnsFabulousfinds.com just marked down some of their Bal items!


----------



## mere girl

05 pewter weekender
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INSANELY-...294?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c813dcbe


----------



## BagsR4Me

Militaire RH City
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Militaire-City-RH-PRICE-REDUCED-/39432940

08 Black GSH Envelope Clutch
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-Black-GSH-Envelope-Clutch-PRICE-REDUCED/39432970


----------



## clarimond

mytheresa.com has Metallic Anthracite City in stock! 

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/classic-city-bag-115003.html


----------



## Livia1

30% off on:

*Militaire Twiggy*
*Brown Lizard First*
*Blue Roi Lizard First*
*Ardoise First*

at Holly Golightly, Copenhagen http://hollygolightly.dk/


----------



## Livia1

*F/W '11 Rust / Orange Brulee RH City*

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...ge_bag/Product.aspx?p=3221789&pc=1949748&cl=4


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pourpre  09 first http://cgi.ebay.com/Balenciaga-First-Pourpre-MINT-/110731226896?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19c8186f10


----------



## rollergirl

In case anyone is still having a hard time finding one, NM in Atlanta has at least 2 of the purple metallic LE Cities as of a few minutes ago.  Really nice, satiny finish.  Pretty.

I looked at the other metallics, and I was impressed.  There is a beautiful, distressed and squishy light silver Town and an even better anthra or dark silver metallic Velo.  Ask for Nina, who is the Balenciaga specialist, if you're still looking.


----------



## mere girl

black RGGH Town
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...16?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a695f7c68


----------



## Tokyo

RH coquelicot (2011 AW) City and Town and GH bags at Selfridge at Trafford Centre Manchester UK.


----------



## ohlalah

*2010 Moutarde RGGH PT *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Moutarde-RGGH-PT-BNWT-/39644934


----------



## ohlalah

*Orange Brule/Renard RGGH City *

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-city-tote-115615.html


----------



## crazyaboutbags

*Neon Orange City*

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/fluo-classic-city-tote.html


----------



## mere girl

05 rouge theatre City
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-Rouge-Theatre-RH-City/39702012


----------



## Dopey1030

Atlantique RGGH Town
Nordstrom Mall of America
SA - Mike.G.Lam@nordstrom.com


----------



## riry

04 Eggplant City

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/04-eggplant-chevre-city-p-1800.html


----------



## riry

05 Black City

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-Balenciaga-2005-Black-City-Bag/39726184


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*bleu lavande AND PAPYRUS  rh pom pom available at BALENCIAGA ATHENS*


----------



## ohlalah

*VERT THYME GGH WORK*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-VERT-THYME-GGH-WORK-Rare-and-Hard-to-find-/39649958


----------



## chubbyshopper

My theresa has the orange brûlée rggh city and a metallic silver velo (very tempting)


----------



## pbdb

BONZ
*CYCLAMEN RGGH PT*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Cyclamen-RGGH-Part-Time-BNWT-/39899080

*BLEU LAVANDE GSH PT*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Bleu-Lavande-GSH-Part-Time-BNWT-/39898525

*CYCLAMEN GSH PT*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Cyclamen-GSH-Part-Time-BNWT-/39899223

*BLUE PAON GSH PT*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Bleu-Paon-GSH-Part-Time-BNWT-/39899372


----------



## pbdb

BONZ

*CYCLAMEN GSH CITY*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Cyclamen-GSH-City-BNWT-/39899638


----------



## iBag

bal.com has GGH velo in black and anthra


----------



## ohlalah

*2010 Mimosa RGGH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Mimosa-RGGH-City-Mint-Rare-Gorgeous-OBO/39731191


----------



## ohlalah

*Twiggy oldies at ******:*

04 Seafoam Twiggy Pewter HW
04 Turquoise Twiggy
05 Bordeaux Twiggy
05 Dolma Twiggy
05 Taupe Twiggy
06 Ink Twiggy

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/preowned-balenciaga-c-30_31.html


----------



## chloe speaks

I had heard that some were looking for a 

*Cocquelicot Envelope Clutch GSH*

There is at least one at Bergdorf's NYC


----------



## mere girl

mint rouge theatre City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/rouge-theater-city-05-chevre-p-2483.html


----------



## mere girl

07 jaune city
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/jaune-city-07-chevre-p-373.html

light olive city
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/light-olive-city-p-2484.html


----------



## NYCavalier

*2009 Canard Perforated RH City!!!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Canard-Perforated-RH-City-Mint-Rare-/39731330


----------



## mere girl

07 black FLAP clutch
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-flap-clutch-07-chevre-p-2502.html


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Coquelicot SGH City BNWT's*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Coquelicot-GSH-City-BNWT-/40033521


----------



## CeeJay

XX'04 Lilac RH City XXX
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2004-Lilac-RH-City-RARE-GEM-/39987239


----------



## crazyaboutbags

*2002 Black FBF City at *******

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-first-02-chevre-flat-hw-p-1545.html


----------



## cali_to_ny

Bal NY has a *Coq RGGH Day*


----------



## clevercat

Selfridges London: There is *the* most beautiful BL RGGH Mid Day....the BL looked more purply than anything I have yet seen in this colour. Didn't get the price. as usual, SA's more interested in talking to each other than a customer - but ask for Richard if you are interested, he's brilliant.


----------



## less1126

04 Lilac Weekender

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-04-LILAC-WEEKENDER-THE-RAREST-OF-THE-RARES-EXCE/40126217


----------



## NYCavalier

Orange Brule RH City

http://www.brownsfashion.com/Product/City_classic_leather_bag/Product.aspx?p=3221789


----------



## mere girl

Bleu Roi PT RGGH
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Bleu-Roi-RGGH-Part-Time-Near-MINT-/40271805


----------



## regeens

x *Amethyst *08 Twiggy RH $1,250 (Bonanza) or $1,349 BIN OBO (ebay). x

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Amethyst-08-Twiggy-RH/40294157

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...814?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5ef765ee


----------



## delmilano

09 galet day rh 
(mod please delete my previous post because the link was errored, thank you)
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/FOR-TWO-DAYS-ONLY-Balenciaga-Day-RH-Galet-Pebble-09-TPF/40201194


----------



## saira1214

2007 Black RH Work!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c8781d81#ht_500wt_1351


----------



## saira1214

08 Argent City!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c8780b33#ht_500wt_1351


----------



## pbdb

*ORANGE BRULE RH CITY*  at Matches

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...nciaga-bal-b-115748-d94jt-2-bags-ORANGE/53119


----------



## Dopey1030

Atlantique RH City / DN GH City
Bal LV


----------



## CeeJay

*Orange Brulee City* at Barneys/Copley (MA); ask for Claire or George.


----------



## rachiem

Poupre First x

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-BALE..._s_Handbags&hash=item43a971dff8#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## NYCavalier

06 Ink City
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a9626877#ht_500wt_1349


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*metalliC ANTHRA 2011 CITY*http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Limited-Edition-Metallic-Argent-Fonce-Anthra/40408102


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*black rose gold giant hip *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-2011-Balenciaga-Black-Handbag-w-Rose-Gold-HW-/140601743400?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bc845828


----------



## BalMama58

Hello Ladies!!

My SA at Neiman's just contacted me about two limited edition City's. First pictured is a classic perforated City in Cyclaman- like a fuschia, and the second is only available at Neimans- it is their exclusive, the City Purple Metallic featured in their Book if any of you saw it. PM me if you would like his contact information. 

Have a good day ladies!
Claudia


----------



## wonderwoman9

praline rggh tt

http://licel.blogg.no/1315212776_balenciaga_praline_rg.html


----------



## wonderwoman9

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-tPF-AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-GSH-DAY-HOBO-BAG-2008-MARINE-BLUE/40423321

marine gsh day


----------



## drati

05 turquoise first

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Lariat-small-13-bag-handbag-/190573559663?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c5f11bf6f#ht_3681wt_1074


----------



## purse-nality

neon collection - rose fluo city...
http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/2027430034


----------



## Ashaaazim1

Went to WoodBury Commons outlets in NY two days ago there was a Marine Moto Jacket & a ceil . sized 36 unfortunately not a fit for me. BUT if any of you ladies are interested they were priced at........ I don't even want to say... $1258!  

 
Call Regina Jackowiak
(845) 928 2006


----------



## Conni618

*2003 Black Pewter Weekender!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2003-F-W-PH-Black-Weekender-CHEVRE-LK-NEW-RARE/40475491


----------



## Jira

*2004 Eggplant City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MINT-Balenciaga-2004-Eggplant-Classic-RH-City-Bag-RARE-/40509547


----------



## Pinkydream

Papyrus & black Maxi Twiggys at ******

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/papyrus-maxi-twiggy-p-972.html


----------



## chloe speaks

*Cocquelicot Mini Pom-Pon GSH*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-NWT-Aut...-Pon-Giant-Silver-Hardware-2011-/130573082907


----------



## NYCavalier

Papyrus Maxi Twiggy
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/papyrus-maxi-twiggy-p-972.html

Black Maxi Twiggy
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-maxi-twiggy-p-2546.html


----------



## riry

2005 Black RH City- Z tag!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Black-RH-City-2005-/40563782


----------



## christymarie340

NM @ KOP:

papyrus RH city, RG town & RH first
black RH city
black RG town
lots of papier bags


----------



## iBag

aqua ggh city
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=2274#

aqua ggh hobo
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=2273#

black cherry sgh day
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?categoryId=28&productId=2272#


----------



## kiwishopper

Erica has Orange Brule pre-order for
RH City and GSH City!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html?page=2&sort=20a


----------



## LoveM&S

Just received an email from Aloha Rag about Bal sale. Their email address is: love@aloharag.com.

Hello all!

To celebrate Aloha Rag&#8217;s 20th Anniversary, we&#8217;d like to say a Special Thank You to our VIP customers by having a Balenciaga SECRET Sale!! All current available stock will be 30% OFF!

Please note the following:


ALL SALES FINAL &#8211; no returns or exchanges will be accepted. Any items sent back to us will be refused and shipped back at the customer&#8217;s expense.



Due to popularity and limited stock, for the CITY style, we will have a limit of 1 per customer. (there are no limits as to how many items you can order for other styles. So you can order 1 City & 2 Firsts, etc.)



The Membership discount will NOT apply. However your order total will accumulate toward your Membership Account.



Minor cosmetic imperfections, including but may not be limited to scuffs/scratches, leather and/or color variation are natural characteristics of Balenciaga and are to be expected. 



Orders will be processed on a first come first serve basis. Please note that even if you submit your order we might not be able to process it if the merchandise becomes out of stock. In such cases, Aloha Rag will responsibly destroy your credit card information.



Attached is an order form for your convenience which you may e-mail back to us or you may fax to 808-589-2051.

Please find below a COMPLETE list of our current stock, as well as a stock list with stock photos in the attachment. 

**ALL styles/colors/items are included below so if it is not listed we do NOT have it in stock and will NOT have it in the future.**


FIRST   $871.50 (Original Price $1245) 
10 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;Outremer, Sorbet
09 Fall/Winter Collection&#8212;Charbon, Chataigne, Pommier, Raisin
09 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;Charbon, Granny, Sanguine


GIANT FIRST with Silver Hardware   $1116.50  (Original Price $1595)
10 Fall/Winter Collection&#8212;Murier
10 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;Black, Outremer, Sahara, Sorbet


LIMIT 1 PER CUSTOMER for the CITY

CITY   $1011.50 (Original Price $1445)
11 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;Mimosa, White
09 Fall/Winter Collection&#8212;Pommier

CITY SUEDE  $1011.50 (Original Price $1445) &#8211; Cognac



TOWN SUEDE $941.50 (Original Price $1345)&#8212;Cognac


TWIGGY  $871.50    (Original Price $1245)
09 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;Granny


BOW  $1116.50   (Original Price $1595)
11 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;White


PAPIER TOTE  $1256.50   (Original Price $1795)
11 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;Black, White


PAPIER LEDGER  $1256.50   (Original Price $1795)
11 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;Black, Red


TUBE $1186.50 (Original Price $1695)
11 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;Black


GIANT BRIEF with Silver Hardware $1116.50 (Original Price $1595)
07 Fall/Winter Collection&#8212; Jaune D&#8217;or, Mogano


GIANT HIP with Silver Hardware $535.50  (Original Price $765)
11 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;Bianco, Mimosa

SMALL ACCESSORIES 

MAKEUP $346.50 (Original Price $495)
09 Fall/Winter Collection&#8212;Pommier, 
09 Spring/Summer Collection&#8212;Maldives, Praline


GIANT TRUSSE  $605.50 (Original Price $865) - Truffle


If you have any questions, please feel free to let us know.  Thank you very much.

Sincerely,

Aloha Rag Customer Support


----------



## saira1214

Tons of Maxi twiggies for pre-order on ****** as well as Orange Brulee pre-order.


----------



## French75

*2001 Le Dix Peebled Black first !*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-Authentic-Balenciaga-Le-Dix-Pebbled-Black-First-2001/40685338


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*vert menthe rggh day* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-11-Rose-Gold-GH-Vert-Menthe-Day-MPRS-/290610442265?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a9bb7019


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*nuage rggh city *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Nuage-RGGH-City-MINT/40809121


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

noix ggh city
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-F-W-2009-Noix-GGH-City-Giant-Gold/40786092


----------



## pixiejenna

****** has a sale for coats.

Code "eggplant" is now $500 off (was $200 off) for Balenciaga Fall 2011 Leather Jackets!!  New arrival Cobalt is included!  THIS WEEKEND ONLY!!  Take advantage of this great deal before it ends and while we still have your size!  *Classic Black and Pre-owned Jackets are excluded.


----------



## cbarrus

Sahara Maxi Twiggy:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-10-FW-SAHARA-MAXI-TWIGGY-Squishy-drool-worthy/40821571


----------



## NYCavalier

OB RH City- Barneys San Fran


----------



## ohlalah

*05 S/S Black Weekender! *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-Balenciaga-05-S-S-Black-Weekender-5-Day-Price-/40834420


----------



## ohlalah

*BNWT 2011 LE Neon Green Lizard Embossed City  *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fabulous-Balenciaga-LE-NEON-green-lizzard-City-2011-BNWT-TPF/40835857

*BNWT 2011 Cyclamen RGGH City *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/YUMMY-Balenciaga-Cyclamen-RGGH-rose-gold-City-2011-BNWT-TPF/40835449

*BNWT 2011 Coquelicot GGH City *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/STUNNING-Balenciaga-COQUELICOT-GGH-City-bag-2011-BNWT-TPF-/40834885


----------



## mere girl

2004 pistachio first
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...57?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item336c21d769


----------



## ohlalah

*2003 Blue Jean First w/ Pewter HW *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2003-Blue-Jean-First-w-Pewter-HW-SUPER-RARE-/40861134


----------



## mere girl

cypress lizard city
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-10-Yr-Anniversary-Cypress-Lizard-City-WOW-/40858001


----------



## melovepurse

Balenciaga.com has a special offer on the *Fluo Town, City & First* - comes with a matching ballet slipper keychain!


----------



## mmmsc

Black Maxi twiggy
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT-BALENCIAGA-BLACK-MAXI-TWIGGY/29218804


----------



## cbarrus

2005 Chocolate Work:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-Chocolate-Work-Bag-CHEVRE/40927090


----------



## RhiannonMR

Bleu Roi City

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Find-B...922?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a143291fa


----------



## HandbagAngel

*2005 S/S  Black WE*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenciaga-05-S-S-Black-Weekender-5-Day-Price-/190578220063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5f58dc1f


----------



## Line C

*2008 Sapphire RH City x*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciga-2008-Sapphire-RH-City/40982272


----------



## Line C

*2009 Pourpre GGH Pom Pon*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Pourpre-GGH-Pom-Pon/40982108

*2010 Sang SGH Lady Wallet*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Sang-SGH-Lady-Wallet/40982453


----------



## mere girl

black boobie!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Planet-Boobie-Bag-Accessory/40926993


----------



## mzedith

x

BALENCIAGA Ivory/Cream Twiggy x
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Bag-Twiggy-Ivory-Chevre/40927158

BALENCIAGA 2005 Chocolate Twiggy 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/2005-Balenciaga-Chocolate-Twiggy-CHEVRE/40926782


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*CYCLAMEN RGGH CITY *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-CYCLAMEN-pink-ROSE-GOLD-GIANT-rggh-City-fw-2011-NEW-/180728133222?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D2954939675203306137


----------



## citychick

03 LIGHT CARAMEL PH FLAT CLUTCH
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2171&categoryId=28


----------



## Hermancat

Coquelicot RH City back in stock on balenciaga.com


----------



## LadyCupid

Christina Abro
Chanel Accessories
Neiman Marcus, Troy
work: 248.643.3300 ext. 2180
cell: 248.217.5191
christinaabro@gmail.com

JUST IN -- Brand New Fall Balenciaga Colors!!
 Classic City $1445 
Light Atlantic (blue)
Parme (light pink)


 Classic Velo $1445


Also coming in silver or rose gold giant hardware. ($1795) now taking pre-orders.


+BONUS INCIRCLE POINTS ON BALENCIAGA PURCHASES & OTHER VENDORS THIS WEEKEND FOR MODERNIST EVENT! 


Please ask if you need more details. Enjoy your weekend, everyone 

Tell her Wen referred you.


----------



## Q luvs tokidoki

****** has coupon code 
&#8206;$100 off coupon, code "schouler" off purchase of $500 or more. NO EXCLUSIONS!


----------



## NYCavalier

Orange Brule RH Town
Orange Brule Brogue Part time

Hirsh - Long Island, NY


----------



## TMitch6542

Gretta Luxe in Wellesley, MA has

2 RH Orange Brulee Cities
a Orange Brulee Folk
a BL Velo with GSH
A burgundy color "dot" City with small gold hardware, leather is very shiny
Vert Sauge First
Vert Sauge RH Day
Still several Papyrus with GSH --Day, Velo
a Papyrus RH Hip
Blue Paon Day with GSH
a Papyrus mini mini coin purse

and a few more bags that I can't remember.


----------



## belovaldi

There is a Velo RGGH OB on its new arrival, and as of now, the time I'm posting, it is still available! It won't be soon, knowing how fast mytheresa Bal stocks gone 

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/giant-velo-tote.html


*mods, sorry if this is a wrong place to post, but this is a chance of a lifetime! please feel free to delete it if it's OOS*


----------



## mere girl

black town RGGH
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mint-ROSE...319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415dd0ffdf


----------



## mmmsc

looks to be Vert Fonce - ("Olive Brown") Work GGH:
http://www.portero.com/index.php/ca...73/s/balenciaga-olive-leather-giant-work-bag/


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Marine Moto Jacket*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/HTF...Leather-Moto-S-S-11-MARINE-Crop-OBO-/41170843


----------



## Livia1

*Vert Sauge RGGH City*

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/giant-city-tote-121523.html


----------



## KaraNV

Electric Blue Work GSH

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BEAUTIFUL-ELECTRIC-BLUE-BALENCIAGA-WORK-BAG-TOTE-W-GSH-OBO/41590627


----------



## j0yc3

Bergdorf's have blue, purple and blue suedes in city and velo. Also the dot cities as well as Parme with RGGH which I really think is stunning.


----------



## mere girl

mogano RH City
http://www.bonanzamarket.co.uk/listings/Balenciaga-2007-Mogano-City-Chevre-Insane-leather-/41886576


----------



## belovaldi

Is anyone still looking for coquelicot? Reebonz have some (and other FW 11 colors too)
http://www.reebonz.com/event/balenciaga-32?page=2

The price is quite alright!

xxxx


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*relisted electric blue gsh work *http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-ELECTRIC-BLUE-BALENCIAGA-WORK-BAG-TOTE-W-GSH-relist-due-to-no-payment-/41902710


----------



## HeathJo

Lots of coq bags at NM Dallas also, as well as new Parme with Rggh part time. Ask for Amanda.


----------



## sakura

OB RH City at Barneys Chicago.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*black lizard city*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Lizard-Embossed-Black-City-10-Year-Anniversary-Bag-/110755530318?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19c98b464e


----------



## CeeJay

'07 Tomato GSH City on Bonanza! 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-Balenciaga-07-Tomato-SGH-City/41961713


----------



## CeeJay

'08 Amethyst GSH Part-Time on Bonanza! 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-Balenciaga-07-Tomato-SGH-City/41961713


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*rouge theatre 05 city*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-05-Rouge-Theatre-City/42022903


----------



## Dopey1030

Atlantique RGGH Hip at Barneys Dallas


----------



## belovaldi

Atlantique RGGH City on My Theresa
http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/giant-city-tote-122209.html


----------



## TMitch6542

Orange Brulee Velo
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/orange-brulee-velo-p-2638.html


----------



## Handbag Goddess

'07 Plomb SGH city at hgbagsonline!!!


----------



## tatertot

Balenciaga '09 TEMPETE / STORM Blue Money Wallethttp://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...Blue-Money-Wallet-QT-Patooty-25-pics/42160420


----------



## Dopey1030

Papyrus RGGH Town at Nordstrom Mall of America
mike.g.lam@nordstrom.com


----------



## ohlalah

*2005 F/W Black RH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-F-W-2005-Black-City-INSANE-LEATHER-/42240648

*2007 Mogano RH City *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2007-Mogano-City-Chevre-Insane-leather-/42240686


----------



## roey

Coquelicot GGH City at Bal LV.  Ask for Mazin.  702-732-1660.


----------



## saira1214

Coq RGGH PT at ******
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/coquelicut-giant-rose-gold-part-time-p-2204.html

BL GSH PT
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/blue-lavendar-silver-giant-part-time-p-2207.html

Cyclamen Twiggy
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/cyclamen-twiggy-p-2286.html


----------



## PinayRN

if u r looking for ob city, there is one available in barneys beverly hills. look for jennifer.


----------



## maxxout

2002 Burgundy Suede Besace Messenger, Pewter H.

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....36.qscstrfrnt03?productId=2340&categoryId=28#


----------



## Dopey1030

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html?page=2&sort=20a

Coquelicot city
Coquelicot rggh city
Cyclamen sgh part time
BP city
BP rggh part time
BL twiggy
Atlantique rggh city


----------



## mere girl

and coquelicot twiggy
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/coquelicut-twiggy-p-2287.html


----------



## KaraNV

Authentic 2009 Balenciaga Framboise GSH flat clutch

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-2009-Balenciaga-Framboise-GSH-flat-clutch-MINT/42039742


----------



## Alice1979

08 argent city rh, $1195

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-18866-balenciaga-argent-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.aspx


----------



## mmmsc

2005 black day
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260877365736&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## riry

2008 Anthracite GGH PomPon

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-COVETED-BALENCIAGA-ANTHRACITE-GGH-LARGE-POM-BAG-TOTE/42368166


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*black 2010 rggh town *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-S-S-Town-Black-with-RGGH-stunning-/42372801


----------



## ohlalah

*2008 Saddle RH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-08-Saddle-City-New-/42391542


----------



## mere girl

2005 black aviator pod-pocket bag

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2345&categoryId=28#


----------



## redskater

some great stock at Crystals at City Center in Las Vegas!

there are 4 GCH flat clutches, rasin, Sanguine, Tempete and one other color (can't remember)  They are tucked in a drawer so you have to ask for them. There is also quite a bit of the new colors, Atlantique, Parme, Coc, and there is one 
RGGH Papyrus Velo with the most incredible leather I've seen in a while.  Reminded me of 07 chevre.  

Ask for David, he also had a marine GCH  city with goregous leather as well.


----------



## mbdisfan

Looks like an Ink City to me!!

http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=16883


----------



## Jira

*2005 Apple Green First*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Balenc...398?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bdfa1bbe


----------



## cbarrus

2006 Rouge VIF City:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-Rouge-...103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bdfa264f


----------



## Tropicalsun

2011 Orange Brulee RH City

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110763873...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## ohlalah

2005 Bordeaux Weekender

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2005_bordeaux_weekender


----------



## authenticplease

Spy pic of the Balenciaga Wall from Jeffrey ATL....404 237 9000 ask for William, Jackie, Keith or Vincent for item details....let them know you are from tPF:O).


----------



## PinayRN

Papyrus Velo Rggh at Crystals City Center Las Vegas. Look for Chizuko.


----------



## Dopey1030

Papyrus maxi twiggy at ******
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/papyrus-maxi-twiggy-p-2689.html


----------



## Alice1979

06 Lilac twiggy, $795

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/p-19002-balenciaga-lilac-chevre-leather-twiggy-motorcycle-bag.aspx


----------



## mere girl

HG bags has an 03 lilac city and an 05 dolma city...


----------



## Conni618

*05 Chocolate Twiggy!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Chocol...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e68041711


----------



## NYCavalier

Cyclade SGH PT
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Cyclade-GSH-PT-Mint-OBO/42647888

Mimosa RGGH City!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Mimosa-RGGH-City-Mint-Rare-Gorgeous-OBO/42646745


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*sang gsh flat clutch*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-flat-clutch-GSH-Sang-/190595557299?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2c606167b3


----------



## leamb

(sorry abt the post above mods)

not sure if you guys can see this, but there's an 

*Orange Brule RH Town here!*
http://kepris.com/product_details.php?prodid=1274


----------



## NYCavalier

Neon Blue Lizard Town
http://www.barneys.com/Imprime-Lézard-Classic-Town/00505012141319,default,pd.html?q=balenciaga


----------



## PinayRN

2009 Officier GSH Part time

http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180749786661&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## mere girl

sanguine GSH FC
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Sanguine-GSH-Flat-Clutch-RARE-STUNNING-/42820413


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Papyrus RGGH PT
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/papyrus-rose-gold-giant-part-time-p-2386.html

Outremer RH Velo
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/outremer-velo-p-2702.html


----------



## NYCavalier

Coq SGH City
$1595
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/coquelicut-silver-giant-city-p-2461.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

coquelicot city  on rdc
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc;jsessionid=6306CD13BA2B8B8E3F8FFF849E75FCE8.qscstrfrnt03?productId=2367&categoryId=28


----------



## LoveM&S

My Bal New York SA sent me an email about the Holiday collection. They received all four colors - Gris, Glycine, Bordeaux and Cement Citys. They have gold and sliver new hardwares. 

I'm not sure if they already recieved them or not, but they will carry the Work, the Money, the Continental wallet, the Pencil and the bracelets besides the City.


----------



## NYCavalier

Was listed as coq earlier.. now it's listed as *2008 coral*



NYCavalier said:


> Coq SGH City
> $1595
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/coquelicut-silver-giant-city-p-2461.html


----------



## cupcakegirl

****** has some 2012 holiday colors on pre-order:
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html


----------



## ohlalah

Orange Brulé  RGGH City
 
http://www.reebonz.com/item/balenciaga-giant-city-tote-1


----------



## NYCavalier

2010 Castagna Maxi Twiggy
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2010_castagna_maxi_twiggy


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Cyclamen RGGH Part Time BNWT

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Cyclamen-RGGH-Part-Time-BNWT-/42753359
*


----------



## NYCavalier

Blue Paon RGGH Day
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-day-bag.html


----------



## ccheng82

2008 Coral City x

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-Balenc...WH_Handbags&hash=item256917824d#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## cupcakegirl

******** has a 2012 Holiday Gris Poivre Silver Giant Part Time for $1,695.00:
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-2012-holiday-gris-poivre-silver-giant-part-time-p-2720.html

and some more 2011 F/W bags on pre-order:
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html?page=1&sort=20a


----------



## NYCavalier

Orange Brule RH Town
Orange Brule GCH PT

Hirshleifer&#8217;s, Inc.
2080 Northern Blvd.
Manhasset, NY  11030
(516) 627-3566


----------



## Crewgrl05

2011 Cyclamen Mini Pom Pon classic

SA - Kelli Schmitz
Neiman Marcus, Bellevue, WA
425-452-3300


----------



## iBag

bal.com has the holiday collection now (city,velo,pt,clutch,wallets and keychains)


----------



## luvette77

*Downtown Portland, Oregon Nordstrom:*

GSH Black City
GSH Black Velo
RGGH Black Part Time
RGGH Papyrus Town
RGGH Militaire Town

RH Bleu Lavande Town
RH Black Velo
RH Black Town
RH Metallic Silver City
RH Metallic Silver Town
RH Black First

RH Brown Suede City
RH Brown Suede Town
RH Gris Fonce Verde Suede City
RH Gris Fonce Verde Town
RH Moss Suede Work

There were Holiday Colors were present, but I honestly didn't pay attention to them. Not into the leather at all. They also had one of the patent leather black cities.


----------



## iBag

OB rh city
http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_237/products_id/24835


----------



## leamb

Neon blue and pink towns and velos 

http://www.reebonz.com/event/balenciaga-36


----------



## French75

2003 Lilac MU
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfbd57a10


----------



## French75

2005 Navy Work
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c20ff7e0c


----------



## cupcakegirl

******:
Mint condition Rouge VIF Box - 06 Chevre
$895.00

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/rouge-vif-box-06-chevre-p-2730.html


----------



## CeeJay

All of the Holiday mGH City bags (and a few Velos) at the Barneys/Copley store. They had the Gris Ciment (which is a very light Grey with definite light blue undertones), Chataigne, Gris Poivre mGSH and the Bordeaux mGGH. 

Also an Anthra RGGH Part Time (had to have been a return because the Copley store never carries the Part Time). 

Ask for Linda ...


----------



## delmilano

*05 Black Weekender*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-05-black-weekender-TPF/43375542


----------



## pixiejenna

Barneys Chicago/Oak St has the holiday citys in gris poivre and bordeaux.


----------



## leamb

OB RH city alert!

Reebonz.com


----------



## phelsuma

2010 Light Olive City RH
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Light-Olive-City-Bag-OBO-or-Trade/42155196


----------



## pbdb

*Cyclamen RGGH PT* at mytheresa.com


----------



## Aluxe

(Some) Balenciaga bags at 40% barneys presale. Call for specific bags.


----------



## authenticplease

AllB bags on this wall at Jeffrey ATL are available for presale at 30% contact William at slam12@bellsouth.net or 404 237 9000


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*papyrus 2011 rggh town *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-FALL-2011-PAPYRUS-ROSE-GOLD-RGGH-TOWN-BAG-NEW-100-AUTH-/43667337


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*papyrus rggh envelope clutch*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-New-Balenciaga-2011-Papyrus-RGGH-Envelope-Clutch/43659351


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*marine ggh day*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Gold-Giant-Day-Bag-Marine-Blue/43594788


----------



## cupcakegirl

Erica has everything on her website marked down:
http://hgbagsonline.com/


----------



## maxxout

PEWTER HARDWARE  (on sale)

2003 Spring/Summer Emerald Green First
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2265&categoryId=18


2003 Fall/Winter Olive Brown First
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2266&categoryId=18

2004 Spring/Summer Bone White Ring-Handle Hobo
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2290&categoryId=18

2004 Spring/Summer Seafoam Ring-Handle Hobo
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2291&categoryId=18


on bonanza, not on sale

04 black mu
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...-up-bag-pewter-hardware-clutch-pouch/43669748

04 black city
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-black-04-city-perfect-/43669656


----------



## maxxout

^^^
Further discounts at RDC .

Discount any order (layaway too) placed by Midnight MST Nov. 30th:
SAVE $25 with "THANKS25" on orders under $500
SAVE $50 with "THANKS50" on orders $500 to $999
SAVE $75 with "THANKS75" on orders $1000 to $1499
SAVE $100 with "THANKS100" on orders $1500 to $1999
SAVE $150 with "THANKS150" on orders over $2000


----------



## CeeJay

An '03 Mystery Green (Pewter HW) First up on the 'bay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Milan-Stati...904?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ab4742b8


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Last Call at Grapevine Mills, Dallas, TX has two baleniciagas right now, a papyrus city with regular HW, and pink (don't know what the official color is) GC Pom pom.


----------



## Q luvs tokidoki

*Rose 04 City!* 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-04-Rose-City-Amazing-/43805820


----------



## Crazyinlv

2007 VF GSH City on Malleries.com...under strictly pursonal
www.malleries.com/authentic-balenciaga-khaki-brown-giant-silver-city-i-52078-s-245.html


----------



## pilatesworks

04 Black PHW WE: 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...-CONSIGNMENT-12-10-2004-BLACK-PH-WE-/43791418


----------



## karenab

Balenciaga Two Tone buckle brogues on Sale at BARNEYS!!!!  


http://www.barneys.com/Apron-Toe-Loafer/501065722,default,pd.html?cgid=SHOES05


----------



## lisenoktx

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Last Call at Grapevine Mills, Dallas, TX has two baleniciagas right now, a papyrus city with regular HW, and pink (don't know what the official color is) GC Pom pom.



it's vieux rose town, GH. Good price - 1,119.  The City is sold.


----------



## cali_to_ny

*ORANGE BRULEE RH TOWN*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-2011-RH-TOWN-ORANGE-BRULEE-BNWT-100-AUTHENTIC-/190610052061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c613e93dd#ht_885wt_1141


----------



## mere girl

08 marine RH City
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Amazing-Balenciaga-2008-Marine-City-Rare-tpf/44010839


----------



## mere girl

agneau miniGSH ...gris cement?
http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...er_bag/Product.aspx?p=3457488&pc=1949748&cl=4


----------



## NYCavalier

*2010 Seigle Suede RH City!*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...RH-City-Luxurious-Edgy-and-Gorgeous-/43984261


----------



## mere girl

agneau 'red' 2012 velo with adjustable strap
http://www.brownsfashion.com/Produc...andbag/Product.aspx?p=3457491&pc=1949748&cl=4


----------



## mmmsc

03 true red first
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authen...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f10fdd535
03 black first
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authen...725?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f10f376a5


----------



## mmmsc

05 black city
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...939?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c21b2045b


----------



## Conni618

*04 Pumpkin First *

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270867382303?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Conni618

*04 Khaki City* (Mislabled 06 Light Olive)

http://www.malleries.com/-balenciaga-city-handbag-in-light-olive-2006-i-52943-s-2627.html


----------



## Pinkydream

Anthra mGH PT at the old price of 1275 Euros
http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/giant-part-time-tote-128923.html

Black mGH envelope old price of 675 Euros
http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/giant-envelope-clutch-128925.html


----------



## weekender2

holiday collection on barneys.com


----------



## LoveM&S

I just received an email from my Bal NY SA about new season colors. They are taking orders now.
She said "*We did not buy the Vert Poker in any of our stores.*" Sorry, I did something wrong and white is not included in the swatch. But there is white in this season.


----------



## authenticplease

These two bags are available at Jeffrey ATL....current sale is 40% off retail.  Contact William at slam12@bellsouth.net


----------



## chloe.chloe

tomato (?) GSH city on fashionphile! 

http://www.fashionphile.com/product_detail.php?product_id=18233


----------



## aimtree

Selfridges in London has "click" coin purses in 2011 coquelicot, atlantique, papyrus,grenadine
Also castagna brown from 2010


----------



## nicole2730

*2006 LILAC work* x:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c21fb1243#ht_720wt_1398


----------



## capbaggirl

2005 Black City "Z" Tag x

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...ntent=44413262&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&


----------



## minilou

Balenciaga Crocodile Papier SS12
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2652295247.183555.366694640247&type=1&theater


----------



## mere girl

pale magenta RH Work
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pale-Mage...39?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e69727193


----------



## LuckyLisa

New bags on RDC, including True Red City with Pewter Hardware!!

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/product.sc?productId=2479&categoryId=28


----------



## 7teen

NEW Limited Edition Balenciaga Classic First 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Limited...475?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43abcf2233


----------



## iceshimmer27

Balenciaga classic city In Orange Renard

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Classic-City/00505012570010,default,pd.html?cgid=HANDB01


----------



## 2shai_

Blue Roi GGH City

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Giant-Gold-City-Blue-Royal-Lambskin-/130618379212?_trksid=p3286.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4970717270645775084


----------



## 7teen

Arena Classic Velo in Ardoise

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...850?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43abd336a2


----------



## cupcakegirl

Erica has some of the new 2012 S/S colors up!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html?page=1&sort=20a


----------



## cupcakegirl

04 Dark Turquoise PH First:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/EUC-04-Balenciaga-Dark-Turquoise-PH-First-tPFer-/44609852


----------



## NYCavalier

*2010 JET Black GSH City! *
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...er-Hardware-Mint-Chewy-and-JET-Black/44600957


----------



## mere girl

A few Bals on Sale at Browns Fashion
http://www.brownsfashion.com/Products/Sale/Women/Accessories/Bags/Products.aspx?pc=1949830&cl=4
if you click on the EC you sill see it is red, not black.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Boxing day sale @ Cruise in Newcastle,

Bals are at 30 off, inventory :

2 x papyrus rh work
2 x papyrus rggh work (price after discount about 760+ pounds)
1 x white rh city
1 x orange brule gsh city
1 x moss green brogues part time with orangey red color in the perforations
2 x dark knight gsh  envelope clutch
1 x white medium gsh hip
1 x dark knight medium gsh town


----------



## Jira

*2007 Vert Gazon GGH Day*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MINT-S-S-2007-Vert-Gazon-GGH-Day-Bag-HG-Balenciaga-GORG-/44819632


----------



## Dopey1030

2011 Papyrus RGGH Velo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-2...&ps=63&clkid=5301414132660608715#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Dopey1030

2011 Orange Brule RH City
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-2...&ps=63&clkid=5301413982165638282#ht_500wt_922


----------



## cupcakegirl

****** coupon code "newyear" for $100 off and free shipping.  New, pre-owned bals and jackets included.

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handbags-balenciaga-c-22_24.html


----------



## mere girl

pale magenta work re-listed...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pale-Mage...07?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e699bf97b


----------



## AMJ

*2009 Galet RH City on AFF!!! New!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2009_galet_city*


----------



## REREsaurus

-Gris Poivre mrgh City (really distressed and with some white lines) at NM SF
-Beautiful Dark Violet mrgh City at Barney's SF


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i had a very good experience with this store, so i decided to post its new arrivals 


*www .modashop.net*
 has *gris poivre and black rose gold giant pompon*,

gris poivre  and black mini rggh envelope clutch http://www.modashop.net/balenciaga-282011D94IO.aspx


----------



## mere girl

City in emerald suede

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-CITY-RH-SUEDE-EMERALD-PRISTINE-/44993877


----------



## Jira

*2007 Rouge Vermilion Day*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230726682386


----------



## mere girl

coquelicot RGGH City
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-New-2011-Balenciaga-RGGH-Coquelicot-City-tPF-member/44997449


----------



## marusik

NEW Maxi Twiggy Bleu Lavande
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...466?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43abcfe192


----------



## cbarrus

2006 Camel WE:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...625?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23186c4af9


----------



## Livia1

*07 Jaune CP*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2007-Jaune-Coin-Purse-EUC-Condition-/45185526


----------



## Livia1

*09 Tempete MM CP*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Tempete-Mini-Mini-Coin-Purse/45186808


----------



## iceshimmer27

A Violet city at Barneys.

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Classic-City/00505014948763,default,pd.html?cgid=MAIN05


----------



## pilatesworks

04 True Red PHW MU! 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/SAL...ntent=45189888&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&


----------



## jun3machina

2005 indigo city

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...215?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337050c37f

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/SAL...GO-2005-CHEVRE-City-Vibrant-and-GUC-/45189768


----------



## NYCavalier

Dark Violet RGGH Triple Tour
http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Giant-...t/00505014061011,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*gris poivre velo on alducadaosta.com*
http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/2028020027


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*black rose gold giant pom pon on mytheresa*
http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/giant-pompon-132396.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

coquelicot rggh velo

http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/giant-12-velo-tote.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

Pourpre Covered Flat Clutch!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...998?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab2e695de


----------



## iceshimmer27

Dark Night City at Barneys

http://www.barneys.com/Arena-Classic-City/00505010727164,default,pd.html


----------



## Jira

*2006 Grenat Purse*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ac8f4017


----------



## mere girl

2004 yellow city
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...004-Yellow-City-Bag-Pewter-Hardware-/45390769


----------



## LoveM&S

NM has not only current season ones, but also old season bags on their web.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...er2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&navid=viewall


----------



## Jira

*2006 Ink City*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ICONIC-BALE...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b8b0e153


----------



## NYCavalier

Hirsh stock update - penney@hirshleifers.com 

ARENA "GIANT PENCIL" HOLDER - Black
"ARENA CLASSIC TOWN" - Orange Brule
"GIANT TOWN" - Black, Light Grey
"PART TIME" LAMBSKIN COVERED - Orange Brule
ARENA CLASSIC FIRST W/ RH - Black, Green, Cobalt
"CLASSIC CITY" RH - Light Grey, Dk Purple, Coq, Black
"NEO" FOLK FLAPOVER MSGER W/ CLASSIC HW - Black, Cobalt, Coq
CITY MINI SILVER HW - Black, Dk Purple
ARENA GIANT HIP WITH ROSE GOLD HARDWARE - Black, Cobalt


----------



## pixiejenna

If you haven't already read on purseblog NM.com now has Bbags online and they have a few old colors up too!

Pourpre first 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00226cat41310749cat41540747&isEditorial=false

Pourpre club hobo
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00226cat41310749cat41540747&isEditorial=false

Pourpre SGH hip
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00226cat41310749cat41540747&isEditorial=false

Sahara first
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00226cat41310749cat41540747&isEditorial=false

Sahara perf first
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00226cat41310749cat41540747&isEditorial=false

Canard perf first
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00226cat41310749cat41540747&isEditorial=false

Castgna first
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00226cat41310749cat41540747&isEditorial=false


----------



## Jira

*2007 Mogano GGH City*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...561?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aca381b9


----------



## iBag

Neiman Marcus is selling bal online now

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...1310749&parentId=cat000226&masterId=cat000149


----------



## Jira

*F/W 2005 Black Weekender*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-05-Black-Weekender-Bag/45484556


----------



## BellaShoes

*Shopper Tote Noix *
http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Shopper-Tote-Noix-20072


----------



## BellaShoes

*2010 Canard RGGH Town*

http://constylement.com/product.php?productid=16740&cat=0&page=1


----------



## mmmsc

04 Khaki City
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COVETED-BAL...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item519cf38483


----------



## mere girl

blue lavander Work
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43acb35e04


----------



## gotbighair

*2010 Black RGGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bla...re-Part-Time-RGGH-2010-Pristine-TPF-/45494416


----------



## airina666

2011 Mimosa RH City! Brand New! 

http://let-trade.com/v30/product_detail.php?pid=BALAOX


----------



## kitechick

*Balenciaga Moto Leather Jacket Canard S/S 2010, size 42/44 (US 10/12)*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-original...cken_Mäntel&hash=item43acbca9c1#ht_776wt_1189


----------



## mere girl

Coquelicot RH City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE...405?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4161aa3edd


----------



## mere girl

pourpre RH City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43acbd62f7


----------



## mere girl

*RUBY* RH City
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-Ruby-Rubisse-RH-City-STUNNING-/45612644


----------



## riry

Sanguine GSH Envelope Clutch
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...H-Envelope-Clutch-RARE-MINT-AMAZING-/45584338

Noix GSH Flat Clutch
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Noix-GSH-Flat-Clutch-RARE-PERFECT-/45568407


----------



## riry

Sanguine GSH Flat Clutch
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Sanguine-GSH-Flat-Clutch-LIKE-NEW-STUNNING-/45627889


----------



## willowsmom

Ruby Day:
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/SAL...2008-Beautiful-More-pictured-in-link/45637440


----------



## Susan Lee

*2005 Olive RH Work MINT!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-OLIVE-RH-Work-MINT-Never-Carried-Looks-New/45370334


----------



## Valerka

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ciaga,/brand,/2102/cat.html?sort=New+Arrivals


----------



## CeeJay

Bunch of great bags at Gretta Luxe (Wellesley, MA): 

-->  Bleu Paon GSH City (gorgeous leather!) 
-->  Vert Sauge RH City & RH First 
-->  Bleu Paon GSH Day 
-->  Cobalt mGSH City - YUMMY!! 
-->  Coquelicot RH City 
-->  Gris Poivre RH Mid-Day 

.. and  many more!!


----------



## pixiejenna

HG bags has some new bags up(a few holiday chevre in ciment) and a handful of bracelets too! Bracelets http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/jewelry-balenciaga-c-48_49.html


----------



## mere girl

Orange Brulee RGGH PT
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/GoRRRgeous-Balenciaga-Orange-Brule-RGGH-P-T-BNWT-/45825266


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*rose blush and rose bruyere mini rggh part time   *

http://www.modashop.net/balenciaga-282009D94JO.aspx


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

gris poivre rggh part time 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-GRIS-POIVRE-ROSE-GOLD-PART-TIME-2012-S-S-NEW-WITH-TAGS-LOVELY-LEATHER/45696273


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

rose blush mini rggh envelope
http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/9300196014


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

2011  anthra rggh work on department feminine http://www.departementfeminin.com/#/product/1951/


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

gris poivre mrggh  city 

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/giant-12-city-bag.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

11 Black RH First!!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Black-RH-First-2011-S-S/45831795


----------



## French75

2005 Rouge Theatre Courier !
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2005_red_courier


----------



## minnie04

****** just posted gris poivre city rggh .


----------



## TMitch6542

I'll add to CeeJay's list of bags at Gretta Luxe

Dark Violet RH Town
Gris Poivre RH Hip
Cobalt RH Hip
White City with mGRG - very pretty
Black "Kraft"
Black (I think) new style Folk
Ciment mGSH Hip


----------



## BellaShoes

There is what appears to be a Canard with Mini GSH First $1795 at Nordstrom in Walnut Creek!


----------



## christymarie340

Pretty green town with mini RGH at Last Call in Philly


----------



## BellaShoes

RDC has two newly listed WE.... 11 Poppy RGH WE and a 09 Pommier Green GSH WE


----------



## NYCavalier

*Gris Poivre RGGH City*
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...6&itemId=prod138450002&parentId=&cmCat=search

Lots of new Bals on nm.com!


----------



## cali_to_ny

*New Folk style in Gris Poivre on Matches...*

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/Matches-Fashion//balenciaga-BAL-C-285346-D94IT-bags-GREY/57050


----------



## BellaShoes

*07 Sandstone WE!!!!!!!!!!!! *
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Weekender-2007-Sandstone-CHEWY-CHEVRE-LEATHER/46055081


----------



## cali_to_ny

*Gris Poivre* GIANT 12 Folk Style -  first one I've seen with mGH!

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-12-neo-folk-leather-bag.html


----------



## BellaShoes

Bonanza Rush Sale! 

*2011 SGH Dark Knight Velo! $1500!*http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-SGH-2011-VELO-DARK-NIGHT/45779899


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

black 2012 rose gold giant mini part time 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-SPRING-2012-BLACK-MINI-ROSE-GOLD-MRG-PART-TIME-BAG-NEW-100-AUTH-/45767387


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*rose bruyere mini rggh day *
http://www.departementfeminin.com/#/product/2278/


----------



## NYCavalier

04 Mini Mini Coin Purse in Pistachio 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...in-Purse-CP-in-Pistachio-GUC-HTF-OBO/46796371


----------



## BellaShoes

*2010 Anthracite RH Velo*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/EUC...content=47776601&utm_campaign=booth_follower&


----------



## Harper Quinn

2005 Balenciaga first

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...s_Handbags&hash=item4ab3c65674#ht_7410wt_1163


----------



## crazyaboutbags

*Mint 09 Raisin GGH Work from *******
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/raisin-gold-giant-work-p-2948.html


----------



## NYCavalier

*Gris Poivre Rose Gold Mini Giant Day*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/gris-poivre-rose-gold-mini-giant-day-p-2930.html


----------



## mmmsc

2005 Z tag black city

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ad1054c0


----------



## cbarrus

2006 Pony Hair City with pewter hardware:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/200...-City-Pony-Hair-with-Pewter-Hardware/48415811


----------



## cali_to_ny

*Bleu Indigo mGSH Day*

http://www.laprendo.com/item.php?itemID=12511

Description says "removable shoulder strap"??


----------



## BellaShoes

Anns Fabulous Finds
*2011 Papyrus GSH Work*
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2011_gsh_papyrus_work


----------



## MAGJES

BellaShoes said:


> Anns Fabulous Finds
> *2011 Papyrus GSH Work*
> http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2011_gsh_papyrus_work


 

They changed it today to Ardoise instead .


----------



## Chloe_concord

Hi, my SA has one gray pom pom bag on sale from $1895 to $1139.00 at Nordstrom. Please PM me for her info.


----------



## cupcakegirl

******...

"Through the weekend ONLY!  Use code "weekend2" for $100 off and FREE Shipping on any order of $600 - NO EXCLUSIONS!!!"


----------



## Bridgit66

Real Deal Collection great sale this weekend!!
Get 5% off with Free Shipping now through Sunday on all orders (international & layaway included) at Real Deal Collection! During checkout, simply enter Coupon Code "SWEETDEAL" and click the "Apply Coupon" button.
www.realdealcollection.com


----------



## cola262

x pourpre city x

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...City-RARE-EUC-with-tags-100-Auth-TPF/49384851


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Bleu Roi RGGH Envelope Clutch *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...Roi-Envelope-Clutch-or-trade-for-Bal/47045291


----------



## alicap22

Bal NY has TONS of the little mini bbag keychains in all colors...blue lavande, black, anthra, poppy, blue cobalt, dark violet, gris poivre, cyclamen(?), dark night I think.  $345


----------



## Lakotan

New arrivals at us bal website


----------



## Harper Quinn

Teal first from 2005
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...74?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab42b774e


----------



## Harper Quinn

Violet day bag (I am sorry I don't know the exact name of the colour) with SGH in Bon Genie, Geneva


----------



## Livia1

*09 Pourpre RH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-RH-City-2009-Pourpre/51829261


----------



## Jira

*Fall/Winter 2005 Black Weekender *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-BLACK-Weekender-RH-2005-EUC-FAST-SALE-/51928581


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

2005 Choco Day! 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-Choco-Day/45380517


----------



## French75

08 Ruby GGH Flat Clutch
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/2008-Authentic-Balenciaga-GGH-Flat-Clutch/52762691


----------



## Sophieselt

I just heard from my SA's at Nordstrom that she has a Giant-Covered hardware
on sale in the color Argent--about $700 or so off the retail price-brand new- never sold-
PM if you want her name and direct line--she is holding it for awhile--

I hope someone can give it a good home as I cannot right now!


----------



## Sophieselt

Anyone interested-

They have a 2008, First in the bright red at Neiman's in Oak Brook, IL
(Chicago suburb-)
New, on the shelf with extra tassels in the pocket and a metal (remember those?) ID tag in the inside--I think it was 1010.00 or something like that-

If anyone is interested- it sure was cute!


----------



## Anna_525

My sister-in-law got this by email today....and I went NOOOOOO....why can't it be next month when I have the funds????? 

Balenciaga Handbag Sample Sale
February 21-23
Tues-Thurs 10-6
381 Fifth Avenue
(35-36 Streets) 2 Floor

Sample & stock sale. Limited supply of Balenciaga handbags. The City Bag in black, grey, navy and red, now $990. The Classic Work Bag, now $1,090. Limit 2 handbags per customer. All sales final. Credit cards and cash accepted. No checks.

Go to: 

http://www.lazarshopping.com/


----------



## mere girl

Bleu Roi RH City

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Blue-Roi-RH-City-EUC-Smooshy-Drapey/53844631


----------



## mere girl

2012 Dark Knight Town with RGH

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280832651625


----------



## mmmsc

2007 Vert Gazon Day GGH
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110830957422&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Valerka

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Balenciaga-Lilac-Satchel-Handbag/6470333/product.html


----------



## mmmsc

2005 Z tag Chocolate city
http://www.portero.com/balenciaga-cafe-brown-raised-brass-hw-city-bag.html


----------



## cupcakegirl

coupon codes for ****** (good through this weekend):

"ladybug" for $100 off and free shipping
"hgjacket2" can be used for any Balenciaga Jacket - $200 off and free shipping


----------



## cupcakegirl

Marigold flat clutch:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-F-W-2005-Flat-Clutch-Marigold-/170794365611?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27c42332ab#ht_500wt_1045


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOO! RealDealCollection.com (RDC) is having a sale!

_Get 5% off with Free Shipping now through Monday on all orders (international & layaway included) at Real Deal Collection!

During checkout, simply enter Coupon Code "SWEETDEAL" and click the "Apply Coupon" button. Coupon expires Monday, March 5th at Midnight MST_


----------



## Livia1

*05 Caramel City!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...amel-City-Bag-Gorgeous-Chevre-Oldie-/58655151


----------



## TMitch6542

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p.../balenciaga-bal-c-285346-d94it-bags-RED/55651


----------



## jeaniep

Annsfabulousfinds.com just posted some new items


----------



## smally

07 Violet Day 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...83?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19ce549f9f


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

seigle rggh  part time!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/2010-Balenciaga-Seigle-RGGH-Part-Time/59632551


----------



## LoveM&S

Hamilton silver hardware pink City $1299 at TJ Maxx Wall street store. 
Also they have a Glazed black City that the picture below. Didn't check the price.


Bal will have two limited edition metalic colors soon. One is a pale pink metalic like 05 season one. I was very excited to hear about the pale pink metalic from my SA and didn't remember the other color well. I think it will be sliver. But I'm not sure about it.


----------



## NANI1972

x Balenciaga Part Time PT *2008 MARINE* GSH x

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...918?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3372ed9ce6

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-GSH-Part-Time-EUC-tPF-LOTS-OF-PICS-/60668611


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

2004 ph first!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-2004-Black-First-with-PEWTER-Hardware-EUC-OBO/60879441
2005 Bordeaux first
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-2005-Bordeaux-Wine-Maroon-First-Bag-EUC-OBO/60888781
2002 suede first
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-2002-Black-SUEDE-with-PEWTER-Hardware-EUC-OBO/60887141
2005 teal first
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-2005-TEAL-Blue-First-Bag-EUC-OBO/60887881
Go go go


----------



## dizzywizzy

Rare 2004 Black Flat Handle Clutch!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BAL...E-CLUTCH-CHEVRE-euc-OBO-TRADE-tpfer-/60908041

from same seller 2010 Seigle Triple Tour Bracelet!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BAL...ET-WITH-REGULAR-HARDWARE-M-OBO-TPFER/60861271


----------



## anitos

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewitem?itemId=330699818942&index=20&nav=SEARCH&nid=03644655437

Turquoise GGH City


----------



## Julierose

2004 Rose Chevre x
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...725?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a716df8ed


----------



## Jira

*2006 Lilac City*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-RA...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41638a3cc4


----------



## hrhsunshine

*2005 Olive RH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...-Bag-Rare-to-find-in-this-condition-/61994321


----------



## feedbackq

*2012 BALENCIAGA GIANT CITY SILVER HAMILTON GRIS POIVRE*

Pics

TJMAXX, Framingham, MA


----------



## mere girl

ruby CP
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Gorgeous-Red-EUC-BALENCIAGA-Ruby-Coin-Purse-250/62171741


----------



## HelleV2

Chocolate Work Z tag 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BAL...-CHEVRE-TPF-BEAUTIFUL-PRICED-TO-SELL/62801251


----------



## NYCavalier

*2010 Anthracite SGH City*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...-21-Giant-Silver-Hardware-City-Mint-/61978851


----------



## cupcakegirl

*2003 Blue Jean PH First:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-F-W-BALENCIAGA-BLUE-JEAN-FIRST-PEWTER-HARDWARE-PH-03-/320868465065?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab54039a9#ht_3481wt_949


----------



## cali_to_ny

Bal.com USA has the flat handle clutch in *Rose Bruyere*:

http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/shop-products/accessories/women/handbags/classic/balenciaga-handle_804754759.html


----------



## Dopey1030

2009 Officier RH City
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-Officier-RH-City/63061461


----------



## cbarrus

2005 F/W Black Day:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-F-W-Black-RH-Classic-Day-Bag-Excellent-/47041431


----------



## purses & pugs

Atlantique RGGH Money Wallet

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-2...ultDomain_0&hash=item4cff7fe57f#ht_500wt_1207


----------



## nicole2730

*2004 EGGPLANT MU*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BAL...-PURPLE-MAKE-UP-Clutch-Pouch-Bag-EUC/62429151


----------



## pixiejenna

Beyond the rack has a Hamilton mSGH in Glycine under the luxurey bags that started on the 17th and the sale ends in 7 hours for $1699.99. 

Not sure if the link will work but here it is http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/23670/LUX031668?filter[size]=&sortBy=&category= .


----------



## willowsmom

2007 Plomb Work:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-2007-PLOMB-Work-HTF-Beauty-OBO/63877981


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

bleu lavande gsh work http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-BALENCIAGA-F-W11-BLEU-LAVANDE-GSH-WORK-/320872114713?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab577ea19


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

amethyst 08 rh day http://www.ebay.com/itm/2008-F-W-BALENCIAGA-AMETHYST-DAY-REGULAR-HARDWARE-08-/320871883046?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab5746126


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

camel rh dayhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-F-W-BALENCIAGA-CAMEL-DAY-REGULAR-HARDWARE-06-/320871880003?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab5745543


----------



## cocobean1793

Just received an email from Balenciaga with this online offer :
ONLINE EXCLUSIVE  RECEIVE A COMPLIMENTARY PAPIER INSIDER PURSE FOR THE PURCHASE OF ANY PAPIER HANDBAGS  Limited quantity offer

Not sure if it's just for the USA site or not but this is the link for the  site. I have ordered from there in the past and the service is good, bags arrives carefully wrapped and boxed.
Just thought I'd pass this on to any interested Bal fans......

http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Email from ******:*

"This weekend ONLY!! ****** coupon codes just added. Use coupon "white" for an additional $100  off and free shipping!!  any item over $600, Marco Tagliaferri, Chloe and Celine excluded.

Code "jacket4" can be used for any Balenciaga Jacket - $200 off + FREE SHIPPING - we just restocked sizes in all colors avail and added this AMAZING Beige quilted Biker!!"


----------



## Honeylicious

2005 BLACK CITY Chevre Leather
www.bonanza.com/listings/INSANE-BAL...G-CHEVRE-LEATHER-AMAZING-DISTRESSING/64603081


----------



## nicole2730

*2004 EGGPLANT TWIGGY*:
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ult...tion-2004-Balenciaga-Eggplant-Twiggy/64705131


----------



## mere girl

08 marine CP
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...n-Purse-CP-Take-a-Marine-home-today-/65754951


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hi All,

My SA, Marie, just let me know that the stunning Bronze and Pink Metallic Citys are coming to the City Center Bal boutique in Vegas.  Arrival is March 29.







Here is her contact information:

MARIE at
Balenciaga Las Vegas City Center
		 			Crystals at City Center Suite 220
		         		 			3720 Las Vegas Blvd South
		  		          			89109
                  			LAS VEGAS
         		 			NEVADA

         		 			P+1 702 262 1636
		 		 			P+1 702 262 9422

MODS:  After posting this, I wondered if I should have put this just in the FINDS Thread.  Pls move it there, if needed.  THANK YOU!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Vert Poker Rose Gold Mini Giant City: :greengrin:
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/vert-poker-rose-gold-mini-giant-city-p-3048.html


----------



## nicole2730

x *BLACK PH CITY *from *2004 *x
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...-Pewter-Hardwear-City-Purse-Bag-VGUC/63728621


----------



## purses & pugs

*Officier SGH Midday*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Officier-GSH-Midday-bag-Mint-Condition/65057371


----------



## mere girl

2010 Black RGGH City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...29?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3373ed5051


----------



## Honeylicious

2012 Balenciaga DARK VIOLETTE Purple mRGH City 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/2012-Balenciaga-DARK-VIOLETTE-Purple-mRGH-City/67527701


----------



## cupcakegirl

Orange Brulee Work:
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/orange-brulee-work-p-3074.html


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

I asked my SA to give me a list of the Giant21 bags he still had...

PM me for his contact if you are interested!
All through Nordstrom and can ship internationally. 

Granny (mint green) Giant Covered Midday
Tempest GSH Day
Black GSH Day
Black GSH Part Time
Maldives GSH Pom Pom
Ardoise GSH Part Time


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

Continued from above...

General older stock:

Pivoine Classic Town
Grenadine RGGH Town
Light Olive RGGH Town
Praline RGGH Town
Mimosa Classic Town
Purple Suede City
Brown Suede City
Black Suede City
Castagne Classic Work
Light Silver Classic City & Town
Biano Light RGGH Hip
Sorbet Classic First
Poupre Classic First

Again, PM me for my SA contact. Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

*MIKE G. LAM* 
_DESIGNER HANDBAG SPECIALIST_
_NORDSTROM MALL OF AMERICA_
TEL: 952-833-2121 ext 1255
E: MIKE.G.LAM@NORDSTROM.COM


----------



## LadyCupid

*2 more pics*

*MIKE G. LAM*
_DESIGNER HANDBAG SPECIALIST_
_NORDSTROM MALL OF AMERICA_
TEL: 952-833-2121 ext 1255
E: MIKE.G.LAM@NORDSTROM.COM


----------



## leamb

For the Singaporean tPFrs especially: 

S$1648 for RH Bals, this seasons colors

http://www.deal.com.sg/deals/singap...esome-Colour-Options-Limited-Stocks-Available


----------



## Jira

*2006 Cognac Oval Clutch
*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-20...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3374694b17


----------



## pixiejenna

****** has a code for this weekend for a extra $100 off and free shipping it's "holiday" they also marked down coquelicot, ciment, & blue indigo are additional $100 off.


----------



## Balvert

Orange Brulee RH Work @ Reebonz.com

http://www.reebonz.com/item/balenciaga-classic-work-tote-82


----------



## cupcakegirl

07 cafe make-up, $195!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Make-Up-07-Cafe-Chevre-EUC/72401261


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Cyclamen SGH Part Time BNWT'S*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Cyclamen-GSH-Part-Time-BNWT-/72440421


----------



## leamb

Rouge Vif city!!! x

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHE...UGE-VIF-CITY-RED-REGULAR-HARDWARE-06/72878461


----------



## hrhsunshine

*2004 PISTACHIO CITY*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Pistachio-City-2004-amazing-condition-/72787071


----------



## Lakotan

Just got a word: dark violet with gold hardware will be available from bal-las vegas on april 21!


----------



## airina666

Blue Paon GGH City 

http://www.malleries.com/balenciaga-blue-paon-ggh-giant-gold-city-bag-i-63249-s-340.html


----------



## mere girl

orange brulee RGGH work

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOLD-OUT-...639?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4164c4f8ff


----------



## hrhsunshine

*LIMITED EDITION DARK VIOLET GGH!!!!
CITY, PART-TIME, VELO 
(Both 21 and 12 HW)*

 Just got the news that this LE version is releasing in the next several days. 
 Marie at Balenciaga City Centre in Vegas (702-262-1636) says you can reserve yours before they are released to the public.
Photos will be available in the next couple of days. Hope she will send shots of all the styles.  There are a few shots on the GH Thread in the main Bal forum.


----------



## hrhsunshine

I just got the inventory available for the 
*DARK VIOLET LIMITED EDITION GGH*
Marie at Bal City Center in Las Vegas just stated that* this inventory is for the ENTIRE U.S.* (for ALL the BAL STORES in the U.S.)...so this is super limited!

GIANT GOLD 21
   City  55         
   Velo  32
   Part Time  24
   Envelope  16

   GIANT GOLD 12
   City  47
   Velo  30
   Part Time  22
   Envelope  13
   Money  29

   CLASSIC GOLD
   City  55
   Velo  40
   Part Time  32
   Envelope  21
   Money  20


   Again, this is for the whole US!!!


You can reserve with Marie at 702-262-1636


----------



## pixiejenna

****** has a sale going on right now here is the email she sent out.

End of season coupon blowout!  Good for this WEEKEND ONLY!!!  Codes below.  Item must be a value of at least $600.  Any free shipping is for UPS ground within the US and USPS Priority Mail International.  No limit per client!!

$400 off Balenciaga Leather Jackets (black excluded) - "jack400"
$100 off handbags + FREE SHIP (Chloe, Celine, Proenza Schouler, any Pre-owned) - "spring100"
$200 off handbags + FREE SHIP (Balenciaga, Mulberry, Bottega, Givenchy, Gucci, YSL) - "spring200"


----------



## Conni618

*Dark Violet with Gold Hardware* Variety at South Coast Plaza
*Available to reserve tonight for tomorrow!  Phone Mary!*

Got this email from her this afternoon!
_I am happy to announce that we are launching the SS12 DARK VIOLET GOLD HARDWARE Limited Edition in Classic Hardware, Giant Gold 21 Hardware, and Giant Gold 12 Hardware  tomorrow, 4/21. It&#8217;s exclusive ONLY to BALENCIAGA US boutiques. There are a variation of sizes that are offered in this hardware. Below are the following styles we are expecting:
_
 Giant Gold 21Hardware (original giant studs)
·         City
·         Velo
·         Part Time
·         Envelope

Giant Gold 12 Hardware (new giant studs)
·         City
·         Velo
·         Part Time
·         Envelope
·         Money (wallet)

 GOLD Classic Hardware
·         City
·         Velo
·         Part time
·         Envelope
·         Money

_Quantities are very limited!!!  WE ARE ALMOST SOLD OUT !!!!!!!  We offer FREE ground shipping and other shipping options as well. International shipping starts around $70, depending on the country of destination. If you are interested and would like to place a reserve for any of these styles&#8230; please contact me asap! I also included a charge send form to guarantee your order. If you happen to stop by or call the store, please ask for me.. I&#8217;d be more than happy to help with any questions you may have!!! I will be at the store today until 9 PM&#8230;

This is my schedule for the next few days:
            Saturday 4/21- 11:30-8PM
            Sunday 4/22- 10:30-6:30 PM
            Monday 4/23- OFF
            Tuesday 10-6 PM

 Your business is much appreciated and I hope to hear from you soon!!!
Best,_
_Mary_

 BALENCIAGA
South Coast Plaza
3333 Bristol Street, Suite 2231
Costa Mesa, CA 92626

* Ph:   714-668-0557
Fax: 714-662-0907*


----------



## citychick

Blue Jean First
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2003-Blue-Jean-First-/75468831
Eggplant Twiggy
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/HG-...LANT-TWIGGY-REGULAR-HARDWARE-04-RARE/75186141
Eggplant Weekender
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Gorgeous-Balenciaga-2004-Eggplant-Weekender-/73724471


----------



## edgy

OB RGGH City
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-city-tote-148687.html


----------



## cupcakegirl

Outremer Drum: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Outremer-Blue-Lambskin-TWIGGY-Motorcycle-Bag-/221007522826?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3375132c0a#ht_7447wt_227


----------



## cupcakegirl

*05 Caramel Box!!!*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Caramel-Box-/180867879446?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1c90d216#ht_697wt_1012


----------



## CeeJay

Probably the last of the Mini-Mini CP's that you will find (I believe they are being discontinued) at Gretta Luxe (Wellesley, MA).  They have: 
-->  2 Coquelicot MM CP's 
-->  1 Vert Poker MM CP 
-->  2 Dark Knight MM CPs 

In addition, they had some SUPER gorgeous bags: 
-->  Rose Bruyere mRGGH Part-Time (stunning combo) 
-->  Coquelicot mRGGH Part-Time (amazing leather) 

and many others.  Ask for Kelly or Jen ..


----------



## NANI1972

Jojo is getting in some G21 and G12 S/S 2012 bags. If you want her contact info and the list PM me your email addy and I will forward her info to you!


----------



## missmoimoi

Gee, so tempting but I can't.


----------



## Jira

*2007 Vert Fonce Weekender*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2007-Vert-Fonce-Weekender/77515631


----------



## edgy

bal.com has
vert poker polly, mini pompon, pencil m, 12 rgh velo, 12 sgh city and gsh money
parme city, pt, velo, gsh city and gsh velo


----------



## mere girl

*mogano city!*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/2007-Mogano-RH-City-CHEVRE-Balenciaga/77768261


----------



## mere girl

2005 grey city
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-Balenciaga-2005-GREY-CITY-EUC/78411091


----------



## edgy

vert menthe rggh velo 
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/giant-velo-tote-149365.html?quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=478122840


----------



## myomyomyo

for all you violet fanatics 

http://www.balenciaga.com/en_US/shop-products/accessories/women/online-exclusives


----------



## NANI1972

2011 Coquelicot RGGH Velo! BNWT! $1,795.00 http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Coquelicot-RGGH-Velo-BNWT-/79290911

 2011 Atlantique GSH City! BNWT! $1,795.00  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Atlantique-GSH-City-BNWT-/79287173

 2011 Atlantique RGGH City! BNWT! $1,795.00  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Atlantique-RGGH-City-BNWT-/79286961

2011 Black RGGH City!BNWT! $1,795.00  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Black-RGGH-City-BNWT-/79286587

x


----------



## NANI1972

x


2011 Orange Brulee RGGH Work! BNWT! $1,950.00

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Orange-Brulee-RGGH-Work-BNWT-/79329139


----------



## NANI1972

x 2011 Bleu Lavande RGGH City!BNWT! $1,795.00. x


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Bleu-Lavande-RGGH-City-BNWT-/79332401


----------



## mere girl

black maxi twiggy
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35bbea677c


----------



## mere girl

bleu paon RH City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...33?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3375b2af39


----------



## NANI1972

2011 Bleu Lavande RGGH City!BNWT! $1,795.00

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Bleu-Lavande-RGGH-City-BNWT-/79710497


----------



## NANI1972

2011 Anthracite RGGH Work!BNWT!$1,950.00 http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Anthracite-RGGH-Work-BNWT-/79774265

2011 Blue Paon GSH City!BNWT!$1,795.00  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Blue-Paon-GSH-City-BNWT-/79774825

2011 Bleu Lavande RGGH Velo!BNWT!$1,795.00 http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Bleu-Lavande-RGGH-Velo-BNWT-/79774505


----------



## nicole2730

*2005 ROUGE THEATRE* day bag:
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-Rouge-Theatre-Day/79732485


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Orange Brûlée RGGH Town BNWT'S*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Orange-Brulee-RGGH-Town-BNWT-/79862803


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Papyrus RGGH City (old giant 21 HW!) BNWT'S *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Papyrus-RGGH-City-BNWT-/80091799


----------



## Melle255

Now discontinued from last season, but one available with my SA. Let me know I you're interested!


----------



## mere girl

orange brulee RGGH City on HG bags
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/orange-brulee-rose-gold-giant-city-p-3165.html




5000 posts!!


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Taupe City!
*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Balenc...658?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231d741aca


----------



## Honeylicious

gorgeous 2011 Black RGGH Velo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Black-RGGH-Velo-BNWT-/80327795


----------



## cupcakegirl

*******:*

A new coupon code this weekend ONLY for items over $600 use code "7478" to get an additional $100 off + FREE SHIPPING.  NO EXCLUSIONS!

Code "1244" to get an additional $400 off Balenciaga Leather Jackets (Black is excluded).


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Bleu Lavande RGGH Work BNWT'S*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Bleu-Lavande-RGGH-Work-BNWT-/80453717

*2011 Vert Sauge RGGH City BNWT'S*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Vert-Sage-RGGH-City-BNWT-/80452921

*2011 Coquelicot GSH Town BNWT'S*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Coquelicot-GSH-Town-BNWT-/80450225

* 2011 Bleu Paon RGGH Part Time BNWT'S*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Blue-Paon-RGGH-Part-Time-BNWT-/80327397


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Papyrus RGGH Work BNWT'S*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Papyrus-RGGH-Work-BNWT-/80449247

x


----------



## nadnosnibor

2008 Chevre city bag in Bubblegum Pink 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-2...777?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6589b1c1

and on bonanza: 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...ink-CHEVRE-Excellent-Condition-T-tag/80914297


----------



## baglover90

2004 Pumpkin City!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...WH_Handbags&hash=item43b010617e#ht_1042wt_922


----------



## amandacasey

OMG PAPYRUS RGGH PT!!!!

****** 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/papyrus-rose-gold-giant-part-time-p-2386.html


----------



## Susan Lee

*2010 Cypress GSH Envelope Clutch*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...H-Envelope-Clutch-BN-Without-Yr-Tag-/80981177


----------



## sjunky13

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-City-Rose-Bruyere-Rose-Gold-RGGH-Like-new-tpf-/81018139

WOW! Bruyere Rose Gold RGGH


----------



## LoveM&S

Bal New York recieved some new season colors - Cassis, Gris Tarmac, Jacynthe, and Rose Thulian.


----------



## cupcakegirl

******* Memorial Day Blowout SALE!*
"...we just added further reductions on many of the 2012 Balenciaga, plus use the coupons for extra savings.  All stock must go to make room for the new collections! Codes below:

"memorial200" $200 off + free shipping for ALL bags except Chloe and Marco T, including pre-owned
"memorial100" $100 off + free shipping for all others (order must be $600 or more)
"memorial400" $400 off + free shipping on Bal leather jackets"


----------



## mere girl

2007 sandstone RH City
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-CITY-2007-SANDSTONE/81175875


----------



## tamy

some bal bags on sale at barneys.com! 

also saw 3 leather cities, 2 of them are hamilton.. also some non-leather bags

happy shopping!


----------



## gymangel812

Lavender brass hw city on sale at nm Orlando.


----------



## NANI1972

2011 Orange Brulee GSH Work! BNWT!
$1,950.00 OBO 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Orange-Brulee-GSH-Work-BNWT-/81376491


2011 Atlantique GSH Velo ! BNWT!
$1,795.00
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Atlantique-GSH-Velo-BNWT-/81379273

2011 Vert Sauge RGGH City!!BNWT!
$1,795.00
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Vert-Sauge-RGGH-City-BNWT-/80452921


----------



## Jira

*2005 Rouge Theatre City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...atre-Holy-Grail-City-MINT-condition-/81386171


----------



## NANI1972

2011 Bleu Lavande GSH City ! BNWT!
$1,795.00

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Bleu-Lavande-GSH-City-BNWT-/81380017


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 F/W Atlantique RGGH Work BNWT's

*http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Atlantique-RGGH-Work-BNWT-/81864521*

2011 F/W Anthracite SGH Part Time BNWT's*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Anthracite-GSH-Part-Time-BNWT-/81865049

*2011 F/W Black SGH Work BNWT's

*http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Black-GSH-Work-BNWT-/81866369*

2011 F/W Papyrus RGGH Town BNWT's*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Papyrus-RGGH-Town-BNWT-/81865967

*2012 S/S Dark Night mRGGH City BNWT's*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2012-Dark-Knight-MRGGH-City-BNWT-/81865493


----------



## Fashion1

2009 Pourpre Club at Neiman Marcus at Lenox Mall in Atlanta, Ga.


----------



## cupcakegirl

******* coupon code!*
"We just added further reductions on many of the 2012 Balenciaga, plus use the coupons for extra savings.  All stock must go to make room for the new collections!  Coupon is good for ALL NEW Balenciaga Handbags and all Balenciaga Leather Jackets. - Code is "200bal".  It's good for $200 off + FREE Shipping."


----------



## cumbaroll

They have three Bal bags and a wallet at the Scottsdale Barneys. They are the leather with cotton striped markings. They also have the wallet as well.


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Turquoise Work!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140769984294?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## pixiejenna

****** has a handful of the F/W bags in and a ton of pre-orders for the F/W season. The ones with pics of the bags are ones they have in stock the rest are pre order

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/handba...-fallwinter-2012-c-22_94.html?page=1&sort=20a


----------



## mere girl

*black Rose Gold mini Pom Pon*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINT-ROSE...454?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4166d4d516


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 F/W Atlantique SGH (GH 21) City BNWT's*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Atlantique-GSH-City-BNWT-/82244725


----------



## citychick

2004 Anis Twiggy 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lovely-Ba...55?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a75c1e9db


----------



## ladyisobel

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-RUBY-PART-TIME-GSH-EXCELLENT-/81628371

Ruby part time.


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 F/W G21 Anthracite GSH Velo BNWT'S*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Anthracite-GSH-Velo-BNWT-/82422387

*2011 F/W G21 Bleu Lavande GSH City BNWT'S *
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Blue-Lavande-GSH-City-BNWT-/82422265

*2011 F/W G21 Anthracite GSH City BNWT'S*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Anthracite-GSH-City-BNWT-/82422103


----------



## LuckyLisa

New Bags on RDC: 
Balenciaga 2006 Spring/Summer Black Shoulder Pochette Bag
Balenciaga 2007 Fall/Winter Vert Fonce 21 Silver Giant Part Time
Balenciaga 2008 Fall/Winter Dark Grey Suede Camera Flap Bag
Balenciaga 2008 Fall/Winter Amethyst (Fuschia) City
Balenciaga 2008 Spring/Summer Vert Thyme City
Balenciaga 2009 Spring/Summer Autumn Brown City
Balenciaga 2009 Spring/Summer Sanguine Red Part Time
Balenciaga 2010 Fall/Winter Vert D'eau City
Balenciaga 2012 Spring/Summer Coquelicot Red Maxi Twiggy
Balenciaga 2012 Spring/Summer Poppy Red (Coquelicot) City


----------



## BHmommy

Ann's Fabulous Finds SALE!! Today only June 14th, use discount code "SUNKISS" for 10% off everything on website. *Excludes Hermes, Rolex, Cartier and VCA

Following "oldie" Bals available:

2002 Black FBF:
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2002_black_first

2007 Jaune Day:
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2007_marigold_day

2011 Dark Night Work:
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2011_dark_night_work


----------



## cupcakegirl

******:
Erica has added coupon codes for Bal 2012 F/W *PRE-ORDERS*!!!

- Buy 1 bag - get $50 off your order and free shipping - code "pre50"
- Buy 2 bags - get $200 off your order and free shipping - code "pre200"


----------



## starryapple

Saw 2 canvas city ($9xx) and a canvas money ($2xx) wallet at BH Barney's
Canvas city at BH Neimans $10xx


----------



## NYCavalier

Balenciaga Vieux Rose RGGH City

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Vieux-Rose-Work-with-Giant-Rosegold-Hardware-Gorgy-and-Chewy-/82294271


----------



## crazyaboutbags

*New stock 2012 F/W at ******:*

*12 Cumin RH City:*http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/cumin-city-p-3324.html

*12 Gris Tarmac mRGGH City:*http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/gris-tarmac-rose-gold-mini-giant-city-p-3325.html


----------



## Caliblu

Argent GSH City!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16082528425...ELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_544wt_922


----------



## cupcakegirl

2007 Vert Fonce Day, $895:
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/vert-fonce-07-chevre-p-3319.html


----------



## crazyaboutbags

******** *has New discount codes for pre-order of the 12 F/W collection*

Spend $1000, save 10% and FREE shipping - code 10pre

Spend $2000, save 15% and free shipping, code 15pre

If you are looking to buy a clutch, code pre50 is still good for $50 off and free shipping!


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 F/W GH 21 Coquelicot RGGH Velo BNWT'S*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Coquelicot-RGGH-Velo-BNWT-/83477831


*2011 F/W Coquelicot SGH Town BNWT'S*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Coquelicot-GSH-Town-BNWT-/83475621


----------



## Caliblu

*2005 Turquoise First *

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Auth-B...397?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25724e1f4d


----------



## Jira

*2005 Rouge Theatre Weekender*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...045?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c289c6f55


----------



## Nanaz

Barneys NY has the Cumin in:
RH City
RH Velo
RH Town
Velo with Rose Gold
Ask for Leo.


----------



## BellaShoes

*ACQUA GGH CITY!!! $1300*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-City-Acqua-GGW/83670713


----------



## cali_to_ny

Rafaello Network Balenciaga Sale (raffia, vert poker, cobalt, glycine...also what looks to be a black rh first for $1053 US!)

http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/list_products.php?rangeid=736&prodrange=Balenciaga%20Handbags


----------



## mere girl

porte monnaie -gris ciment (?) Hamilton leather - GGH!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-B...03?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c28a0a997


----------



## babyontheway

If anyone is interested my Nm SA has these 2 bags on sale. Serious buyers only- pm me for details


----------



## nymifashion

Barneys in NYC still has the blue/white stripe bags and wallets, now 60% off.


----------



## CeeJay

*Gretta Luxe* (Wellesley, MA - 781.237.7010) has a bunch of GREAT bags available: 
> Blue Cobalt Large Day (w/ regular HW) 
> Blue Cobalt Town
> Gris Ciment First 
> Rose Bruyere mRGH Part-Time - GORGEOUS!! 
> Rose Thulian Kraft, City & Day 
> Cumin City 
> Mangue City, Velo & Day GSH 
> Gris Tarmac Large Day 

and many others!  email Kelly - kelly@grettacole.com


----------



## Aluxe

Sandstone City with RH

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261057215877&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## cupcakegirl

******' ebay store has 4 Spring 2012 bags with starting bids of $995!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-Balenciaga-Rose-Bruyere-Velo-Bag-/400307564897?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3430b161
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-Balenciaga-Rose-Bruyere-Rose-Gold-Mini-Giant-City-Bag-/180919991915?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1fabfe6b#ht_3842wt_865
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-Balenciaga-Blue-Indigo-Rose-Gold-Mini-Giant-Part-Time-Bag-/180919991180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1fabfb8c#ht_3804wt_865
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Auth-Balenciaga-Blue-Cobalt-Part-Time-Bag-/390437049707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae7dc956b#ht_3814wt_865


----------



## maxxout

*2005 BORDEAUX PURSE*

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-2005-Fall-Winter-Bordeaux-Purse-BAL-2708.htm


----------



## cupcakegirl

*Amethyst Work!* 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/amethyst-work-p-1613.html


----------



## cupcakegirl

*2008 Saddle Brown Mini Mini Coin Purse, BIN $155:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenciaga-2008-Saddle-Brown-Mini-Mini-Coin-Purse-/200787154082?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ebfd8d4a2


----------



## ppinkiwi

*08 Rubisse RH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-Ruby-Rubisse-RH-City-NEAR-MINT-/84609003


----------



## brunettetiger

09 Black GSH City
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ba...730?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc84e8892


----------



## Jira

*2004 Eggplant Flat Clutch*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...782?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d02e48dfe


----------



## Jira

*2006 Rouge Vif City*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-Chevre...672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8a23e08


----------



## Jira

*2004 Eggplant Makeup Clutch*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...=522257582174299348&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&


----------



## Jira

*2006 Bleu Roi Purse*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Authen...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2917a4c3


----------



## NANI1972

2005 Camel Crocodile City  $9900

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2005_camel_crocodile_city


----------



## cupcakegirl

09 Officer RH City, starting bid $995 (no bids yet), ends tonight:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400308633879?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4876wt_865


----------



## cupcakegirl

09 Tempete RH Day, $799.95 or BO:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENCIAGA-2009-TEMPETE-DAY-BAG-RH-MINT-WITH-TAGS-/290743670121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b1ac5569#ht_4269wt_873


----------



## Conni618

_*2004 Pistachio City!*_

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2004-Pistachio-city-gorgeous-oldie-/85199877


----------



## pixiejenna

****** has a sale this sat & sun $100 off everything no coupon needed


----------



## crazyaboutbags

*F/W 2012 Lagoon RGGH PT at ******
*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/lagon-rose-gold-mini-giant-part-time-p-3423.html

*F/W 2012 Bleute RGGH PT at *******

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/blue-acier-rose-gold-mini-giant-part-time-p-3424.html

*F/W 2012 Latte RGGH PT at ******
*
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/latte-rose-gold-mini-giant-part-time-p-3425.html


----------



## Jira

*2006 Camel Shopper*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...187?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8e7d48b


----------



## silverfern

Black 2001 Le Dix Classique/First

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-2001-Le-Dix-Flat-Brass-First-Classique-bag/85385071


----------



## bumblebees

Barneys is having a sale on the Argent City for $869 if anyone is interested. It's an amazing deal but, unfortunately not a color I like so much for me. Here is the link to the item:

http://www.barneys.com/Balenciaga-A...utm_medium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary

Good luck!!


----------



## saira1214

This is likely Ciment. Argent was from 09.


----------



## LuckyLisa

New bags at RDC!!

Balenciaga 2004 Fall/Winter Pistachio Green City
Balenciaga 2004 Spring/Summer Mystery Green Pewter Hardware City
Balenciaga 2005 Spring/Summer Apple Green City
Bottega Veneta 2007 "Mystery Green" Woven Hobo Braid Handle Bag


----------



## mere girl

*2005 S/S* black First
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...04?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c66c3dd98


----------



## cupcakegirl

******:
"TODAY ONLY - All Balenciaga New Handbags are 10% off!  Prices already reduced on site!"


----------



## brunettetiger

08 BubbleGum Pink GGH Work!!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-GGH-Bubble-Gum-Work-Rare-TPF/85787639


----------



## cupcakegirl

*06 Rouge VIF Purse:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Rouge-VIF-Purse-EUC-/330768087992?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03507bb8

*06 Rouge VIF Work:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Rouge-VIF-Work-2006-Chevre-/330768076946?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03505092


----------



## LadyCupid

Please let christina knows Wen referred you. TQVM

Christina Abro
[FONT=verdana, sans-serif]Chanel Accessories[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, sans-serif]Neiman Marcus, Troy[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, sans-serif]248.979.5840[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, sans-serif]ChristinaAbro@gmail.com[/FONT]


----------



## LadyCupid

Part 2
Please let christina knows Wen referred you. TQVM

Christina Abro
[FONT=verdana, sans-serif]Chanel Accessories[/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana, sans-serif]Neiman Marcus, Troy[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, sans-serif]248.979.5840[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, sans-serif]ChristinaAbro@gmail.com[/FONT]


----------



## cupcakegirl

*2007 Ocean Flat Clutch w/ GGH, BIN $550:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2007-Ocean-Flat-Clutch-GGH-Chevre-MINT-/300749046319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46060a422f


----------



## mere girl

2008 vert thyme City
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-S-S-VERT-THYME-City-with-UNBELIEVABLE-Leather-/87006005


----------



## pixiejenna

Two hamilton items up for sale on RDC.
Bordeaux velo $1645
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...1DD2D8672580054A6349023F9DB73B1E.qscstrfrnt04

Gris Fonce PT $1795
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...1DD2D8672580054A6349023F9DB73B1E.qscstrfrnt04

Also several  bags up for presale in lagon, mango, and bluethe on ******.


----------



## luvprada

She has an incredible selection. I was "bad" and bought a couple of items  Can't wait for them to get here.

*The  entire site is marked down for a Mid-Summer Sale!  All items marked  $100 off!!  Sale items were reduced even further!  Plus the Coupon Codes  below are still on till tonight at midnight.*​ ​ *Tons of new Fall 2012 Balenciaga just added * *- *Take 10% off and free shipping for any new current stock Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta and ALL Shoes, including YSL Tributes!  No limit per client.  *Code is "10new"*.  
​


----------



## Conni618

*04 Anis Clutch*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d3f47170


----------



## Conni618

_*04 Seafoam City!*_

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/2004-Balenciaga-Seafoam-City-pewter-hw-super-rare-/87183017


----------



## cbarrus

Black 2011 G21 Rose Gold City:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Black-City-2011-w-Rose-Giant-Hardware/87238945


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 F/W G21 BLACK with Rose Gold GH Work BNWT's*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Black-RGGH-Work-BNWT-/87315335


----------



## nicole2730

*2007 Black SGH Work*: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=775f288f7352212e3b79c6e28727d9e8


----------



## cbarrus

2005 Chocolate Work:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...875?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6742d7bb


----------



## citychick

04 Seafoam City Pewter Hardware
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41691a94ce


----------



## mmmsc

2002 Flat Black Hobo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2002-S-S-Black-Flat-Brass-Hobo-UHG-/87563073
Seller also has 05 Black City


----------



## LOREBUNDE

2005 Black first at Annsfabulousfinds!


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 F/W Coquelicot GSH Town BNWT'S*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Coquelicot-GSH-Town-BNWT-/87673391


----------



## nova_girl

Navy blue Papier tote for $899 at the TJ Maxx in Alexandria, VA (Potomac Yard). I forgot to take a picture but it was in great condition, had the mirror, contrallato card and dustbag. I don't believe they do charge sends so unfortunately only local ladies will be able to take advantage of this one.


----------



## mmmsc

04 Black Twiggy with Pewter HW:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320963431743&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Conni618

_*Apple Green City AND Pod!*_

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2004-Apple-Green-City-EUC-Very-HTF-/87901635


----------



## cbarrus

2005 Turquoise City: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## nova_girl

Neiman Marcus Last Call in Potomac Mills has a tan/brown (I'm not sure of the exact name) First available for pre-sale for $1,027, and a black Papier tote for $1,089. I think the prices I listed are correct but if they're not I shouldn't be too far off. Please ask for Marietta.


----------



## JBeep

My friend who is on the waiting list got informed a few minutes ago, thought would be nice to share the news


----------



## cupcakegirl

email from ******:

Via a facebook promo - Gris Tarmac wins and gets an extra $100 off the already reduced sale (for NEW, current stock bags ONLY).  They are $200 off retail + the coupon from below works - ending tomorrow at midnight eastern time!

Through the weekend ONLY!  $100 off all Balenciaga (NEW current stock), Mulberry and all shoes.  

Plus use coupon code "bv" for an additional 10% off.  It can be used on ANY item.  NO EXCLUSIONS!


----------



## fiatflux

Barney's online has lots of new items in Lagon today - I know they didn't have them yesterday because I checked, so get while the getting's good! 

Classic Velo: http://www.barneys.com/Balenciaga-A...utm_medium=PurseBlog.com&utm_campaign=Primary
Pencil case: http://www.barneys.com/Balenciaga-P...52,default,pd.html?q=balenciaga lagon&index=0
Work: http://www.barneys.com/Balenciaga-A...869,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=20 
City RG: http://www.barneys.com/Balenciaga-A...77,default,pd.html?q=balenciaga lagon&index=1
Giant RG Portemonnaie: http://www.barneys.com/Balenciaga-A...99,default,pd.html?q=balenciaga lagon&index=2
Classic Hip: http://www.barneys.com/Balenciaga-A...751,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=44
Classic First: http://www.barneys.com/Balenciaga-A...685,default,pd.html?cgid=womens-bags&index=44


----------



## Conni618

*04 Khaki!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2004-Khaki-City-Chevre-Near-mint/88297549


----------



## cupcakegirl

*05 caramel twiggy:*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2005_caramel_twiggy

*04 khaki first:*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2004_khaki_first


----------



## Jira

*2006 Rouge Vif City*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-Chevre...226?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca01a152


----------



## BHmommy

2004 black city with Pewter Hardware @RDC

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....inter-Black-Pewter-Hardware-City-BAL-2980.htm


----------



## Jira

*2007 Jaune Work*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...323?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ca6b49b3

*2010 Jaune Mini First Keychain*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Balenci...578?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20ca6b9cba


----------



## silverfern

*04 S/S Black Pewter Hardwear First Classique*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BAL...vre-Jet-Black-PH-First-EUC-Tpfer-OBO/89062111


----------



## CeeJay

The ORIGINAL "Le Dix" (2001) Caribou Pebbled Leather Flat Brass First ... 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...x-FBF-Chocolate-Brown-Gold-Tag-Mint-/89991739


----------



## edgy

vert poker silver hw city
http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=214459&rangeid=736


----------



## LibJames

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-RE...Lambskin-Leather-Motorcycle-City-Bag/88458315

x


----------



## purplewithenvy

RGGH Seigle Day

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...2022144865633027234&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=4&


----------



## molee808

Online Exclusive: Receive a gift with your Arena handbag!!!
http://www.balenciaga.com


----------



## luckyblackdress

Lavender bal part time at Marshall's near Tyson's corner. Giant silver. 1299 still available (didn't buy it)


----------



## bmatencio

x

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Balenciaga-City-GCHW-Agneau-Gray/90461445


----------



## CeeJay

2001 "Le Dix" Caribou Flat Brass First - 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...866?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2323041a92


----------



## mere girl

cyclamen Velo with RGGH

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Velo-Cyclamen-RGGH-tpf-member/91190745


----------



## iuvcoach

Black City mSGH $1495.00 or OBO plus $30.00 shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300786873765?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## mdmd

http://hgbagsonline.com

All Balenciaga Bags are still reduced by $100!!  Use code "4bal200" for ANOTHER $200 off and FREE Worldwide shipping - our BIGGEST sale of the season.  Code is good for any IN STOCK Balenciaga item (handbag or jacket).  Order must be at least $800.  Code is also good for ALL pre-owned - any brand.


----------



## Jira

*2006 Ink Shopper*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416c410204


----------



## CeeJay

2010 Outremer RH City on the 'Bay .. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAREST-BALE...340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abcf1f8a4


----------



## BHmommy

*Ruby* GGH Flat Clutch 
*$545*

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/balenciaga-ruby-gold-giant-flat-clutch-bag.html


----------



## smally

Coquelicot City with RH 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...34?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d5eb94b2


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Atlantique RGGH GH 21 Work BNWT'S*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Atlantique-RGGH-Work-BNWT-/92347951


----------



## iuvcoach

DV Velo RH


http://www.ebay.com/itm/300792833697?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## baglover90

Authentic Brand New Balenciaga 21012 *DARK VIOLET* Velo RH on bonanza! 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Brand-New-Balenciaga-21012-DARK-VIOLET-Velo-RH/92459779

Authentic Balenciaga '08 Pourpre Brogue GCH Flat Clutch
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Balenciaga-08-Pourpre-Brogue-GCH-Flat-Clutch/92619757


MINT Balenciaga 2011 Bleu Lavande RH First
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MINT-Balenciaga-2011-Bleu-Lavande-RH-First/92583607


----------



## yoyotomatoe

2009 Noix GGH Part time

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...654?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d5ff38e6


----------



## CeeJay

One of the newer styles from the Papier Line; this one also has a Long Shoulder strap for cross-body use 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1145-Balenc...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2c1ee881

_*Note to mods; I put the add'l wording in as this style is not as familiar to many folks .. please delete if you feel the need* _


----------



## CeeJay

Looks like Vert Fonce GGH City on the 'Bay .. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec240b08e


----------



## CeeJay

Men's *Grenat* Day bag on the 'Bay: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUTTERY-RAR...000?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337d0b9478


----------



## CeeJay

2007 *Mogano* City on the 'Bay: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...843?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbaf1923


----------



## MissMerion

(Not sure this is the right place, so please delete my message if I posted it in the wrong thread, thanks)

BALENCIAGA SALE - TAKE 50$ OFF ON RDC
Take $50 off any Balenciaga order of $700 or more, now through Sunday on all orders (layaway included) at Real Deal Collection!
During checkout, simply enter Coupon Code "BBAG50" and click the "Apply Coupon" button


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hi Bal Pals,

So I was on a quest for the last 24 hours to find the most distressed/wrinkled Classic Gold HW Black Citys from the limited edition collection.

I contacted ALL SIX U.S. stores.  Here are the most distressed LE Black Classic Gold Citys they have to offer.  If you move quickly, you may be able to buy one of them!!

The store and SA are at the top of each bag's photo.  If you contact any of these SAs about the bags below, tell them Sun referred you and it's about the LE classic gold black City she was considering.  That way, they know which bag to look for.

I bought the one that was my love.  These are the other amazing bags I had to choose from.  They are so beautiful and the SAs were so helpful, I'm hoping TPFrs snatch them up! 


*Contact: Andrea at NYC Bal Store*
She referred to this bag as the "upper left" bag.  It was in a photo of 3 black citys and this was the upper left bag in that photo.  The most beautifully distressed of the trio.












*Contact: Jailyn (pronounced Eileen) Asst Mgr of Bal Harbour FL store*
Jailyn's Bag #1
Beautiful wrinkles!






*Jailyn's Bag #2 (Bal Harbour Store)*
AMAZING wrinkles on this one and more distressed





*Contact: Chiemi at Forum Shops in Vegas*
The distressing on this is most similar to my 2010 black city. It's evenly distressed.  The front and back panels are stunning. One side panel is wrinkled.  One side panel is smooth.  The black is a slightly softer black, not super jet black.


----------



## authenticplease

US shipping only...
This is at Fantastic Finds on Sandy Springs Circle in ATL. 404-303-1313. Ask for Eli
$599


----------



## angelala

2012 F/W Giant Silver Mini Pompon in Mangue

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ba...638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324ede466


----------



## Livia1

*2009 Officier GGH Work*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200846161266?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## fayden

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BAL...r-Moto-Denim-Silver-US10-12-2011-S-S/95213791

Leather Moto Denim/Silver US10/12 2011 S/S


----------



## maxxout

RDC has a nice sale now.  I copied this from the site.


Take $100 off any Balenciaga order of $800 or more, now through Sunday on all orders (layaway included) at RealDealCollection.com!

During checkout, enter Coupon Code "BBAG100" and click the "Apply Coupon" button.


----------



## chloe speaks

x
2004 True Red with Pewter hardware

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...ity-Pewter-Hardware-Chevre-OBO-tpfer/96017809


----------



## Livia1

*2009 Officier GGH Work*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-Au...781?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec3a498e5


----------



## MissMerion

Take $100 off any order of $800 or more, now through Friday on all orders (layaway included) at Real Deal Collection!

During checkout, simply enter Coupon Code "SAVE100" and click the "Apply Coupon" button.

Coupon expires Friday, November 23rd at Midnight MST and cannot be combined with other coupons or applied to orders placed prior to this email. Good for any items in our store. Order total must be at least $800 excluding shipping charges and tax.


----------



## outtacontrol

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=3269


04 EGGPLANT CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outtacontrol

sorry for the double post, but that link is incorrect. Here is the correct link to the black 05 city:

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=3226


----------



## Harper Quinn

Murier City. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321032865869?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## kobe939

Cumin city bidding at $699, only 2 hours to go. 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130810024958&index=14&nav=SEARCH&nid=81916730567


----------



## lisahopkins

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Castagna-Velo-Gorgeous-Mint-Priced-to-Sell/97139673


----------



## lisahopkins

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...PT-Rose-Gold-Giant-Hardware-Stunner-/97143451


----------



## lisahopkins

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Vieux-Rose-Giant-Rose-Gold-Hardware-Work/97135229


----------



## NYCavalier

Coq RGGH PT

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...PT-Rose-Gold-Giant-Hardware-Stunner-/97143451

Vieux Rose RGGH Work
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Vieux-Rose-Giant-Rose-Gold-Hardware-Work/97135229

Castagna RH Velo

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Castagna-Velo-Gorgeous-Mint-Priced-to-Sell/97139673


----------



## thithi

Please contact Catherine at the Phoenix location if you're interested.  Stores number is (602) 337-6000.  I have her cell if you want to call/text her - pm me for that info.

They're available in burgundy, navy, and hunter green, all $929.


----------



## mere girl

2007 sandstone GGH PT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cdc763e5


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Some rare finds:

2007 black city GGH
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...ity-Chevre-Leather-TPF-mint-and-rare/97663571

Tempete city GSH
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-GSH-Tempete-City-TPF/96978241


----------



## iuvcoach

2012 Black Velo RH 
$1250 obo plus $25 shipping


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Balenciaga-Black-Velo-RH/97902251


----------



## Rema85

F/W styles on sale from the UK retailer Cruise:
http://www.cruisefashion.co.uk/premium/womens/balenciaga/sale


----------



## charatian

thithi said:


> Please contact Catherine at the Phoenix location if you're interested.  Stores number is (602) 337-6000.  I have her cell if you want to call/text her - pm me for that info.
> 
> They're available in burgundy, navy, and hunter green, all $929.


Hi, would you please to email me the sa info?I am new to this forum so I am not able to pm. my email address is x. Will delete this post when I get the info. Thanks a lot.


----------



## thithi

charatian said:


> Hi, would you please to email me the sa info?I am new to this forum so I am not able to pm. my email address is x. Will delete this post when I get the info. Thanks a lot.



I sent you an email.


----------



## nadja2

Hi all.. Beyond the rack is having a Bal sale now. Quick!!


----------



## mere girl

Gris Poivre Weekender - 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/authentic...081?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416f7bbf29


----------



## thedseer

Anis city - $1,000

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=b0295c5cf65a551557fe3690e2571b6f


----------



## balenciagaluv

BALENCIAGA ROSE BRUYERE WEEKENDER 2012 BAG  

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26115204...IDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_966

BALENCIAGA F/W 2011 ATLANTIQUE WORK BAG 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18105876...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_959wt_966


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

06 Grenat Work, 1,300$ AFF (so many great oldies have turned up here lately 

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/balenciaga/2006_grenat_work#


----------



## rycechica1016

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-CITY-Magenta-1000000-Autentic-Rare-Colour/99813347

listed for magenta but i think it is amethyst with an S tag.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

2003 PH White First!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/200...ardware-and-long-strap-super-rare-in/98985933


----------



## French75

2004 True Red City with PH !
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-24-HOUR-SALE-2004-True-Red-City-PH-tpfer/100492643


----------



## mere girl

Blue Roi PT RH
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...045?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ceed618d


----------



## tannersheppard

Natural Canvas And Red Leather 'Edition Ottoman Dupionne' Tote
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-n...-Ottoman-Dupionne-tote/p/316573501/detail.fly


----------



## chicksie

Found this Balenciaga ! It's from 2008 but I find amazing how the leather looks even better, something like vintage !

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-2008-Violet-Weekender-/190786882453?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c6bc8cb95


----------



## Aluxe

(darkish) Red suede balenciaga city for $929 at Barneys NY Outlet in Leesburg VA. (703)779-4995. Store will ship to you (not sure about international purchases though).

Tell 'em Mrs. John sent you, please. Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

*2011 Turquoise GGH City! *for $1700

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/2011_ggh_turquoise_city?eZSESSIDshop=94db85ffef39ed53e3a4fbd625e15508


----------



## hrhsunshine

Marie at Bal City Centre in Las Vegas received another shipment of Curry RH City

One of the newer arrivals


----------



## kaits33

Yowzas!!!
2011 ggh papyrus city

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/sh...eZSESSIDshop=1658c1f83443e9f9fae1bb451d679fa0


----------



## hrhsunshine

Anthracite RGGH (G21) Envelope Clutch (only 1 left in entire company!)

Aida Vink at Neiman Marcus in Troy Michigan 
(248) 643-3300
Aida_Vink@neimanmarcusstores.com


----------



## French75

2006 Rouge Vif Work !
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...Chevre-Rare-and-Stunning-VGUC-tpfer/103244763


----------



## yoviv

2004 Rose City

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/2004-Rose-City-Near-Mint-Balenciaga/103299793


----------



## Joycece

Vancouver HR got lots of colors in every style but only few choices for wallet.


----------



## mere girl

Blue Lavande GSH Work
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...85?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4170b20d75


----------



## hrhsunshine

*2008 Ruby City $1250 OBO*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-Ruby-City-MINT-1250/104163303

*2009 LE Lilac RH City $1125 OBO*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-LE-Lilac-City-1125/104163639


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ann's Fabulous Find is offering 10% off almost all items for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Nanaz

2012 Blue Lagon Classic City. Great price.
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2012-Lagon-RH-City/104301797


----------



## hellodiep

Town Gris Tarmac with classics hardware at Neiman Marcus. 
I got the bleu mineral with gold hardware from Lana. Great SA!

857-600-8628 she will text photos


----------



## Kayzee

Balenciaga The Club Bag, color grape, 2009 collection, discontinued style

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-Handtasche-Modell-Club-Schultertasche-original-mit-Rechnung-TOP-/121064981070


----------



## hrhsunshine

*2008 Sapphire RH City* Near Mint $1225 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-Sapphire-RH-City-Near-Mint-1225/104597957

*2010 Canard Perforated RH Day* $1025 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Canard-Perforated-RH-Day-1025/104597187

*2008 Ruby RH City* Mint $1225 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-Ruby-City-Mint-1225/104595263


----------



## Susan Lee

*2012 Dark Violet GGH GH21 Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...-GGH-Part-Time-BNWT-EXTREMELY-RARE-/104756897


----------



## purses & pugs

*09 Tempete SGH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2009-GSH-Tempete-City-TPF/104109063


----------



## CeeJay

2011 Atlantique RGGH City on Bonanza: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MINT-Balenciaga-Atlantique-RGGH-City-Bag-Discontinued-GH-21-TPF-MEMBER/105233215


----------



## Susan Lee

*2008 Electric Blue GGH Part Time*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2008-Electric-Blue-GGH-Part-Time-MAJOR-HG-/105240227


----------



## leamb

x
Charbon RH city
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenciaga-Charbon-City-Bag-/181090563326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a29d6b4fe


----------



## slinks

x 2003 Shearling Aviator bag  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261177551732


----------



## slinks

x F/W 2004 Lilac flat clutch!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Balenc...lutch-Pouch-Bag-Great-Condition-/251240196576


----------



## cupcakegirl

*OUTREMER rh city:*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Outremer-RH-City/105910829


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

2004 Pumpkin City PHW!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Sup...mpkin-City-with-pewter-hw-gorgeous-/105790357

2003 White Classique PHW too 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/200...rdware-and-long-strap-super-rare-in/105790305

x


----------



## French75

*2006 Rouge Vif Work !*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121077375245?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Aqua city ggh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...558?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33807d1e86


----------



## mere girl

04 eggplant flat clutch
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...39?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item33809368b3


----------



## mmmsc

Steel blue (anthracite?) pencil case:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...193?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2328acdac1


----------



## Nanaz

2011 Bleu Lavande Rose Gold Work.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...054?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2312a0ee


----------



## Jira

*2005 Dolma Twiggy*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MINT-Balenciaga-2005-DOLMA-Chevre-Twiggy-Never-Carried/108134539


----------



## hellodiep

My SA sent me this, Lana at Neiman Marcus. 
857-600-8628 
Lana_chu@neimanmarcusstores.com


----------



## TaraP

*2012 Black RH City *

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-Balenciaga-2012-F-W-Black-RH-City-with-Great-Leather-/108507173


----------



## Livia1

*2005 Rouge Theatre City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-ROuge-Theatre-RH-City/109219207


----------



## cupcakegirl

*05 Turquoise RH First:*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-Turquoise-RH-First/109323613


----------



## lulu09

balenciaga 2011 Coq City 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...049&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=111046114782&


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Balenciaga triple tour bracelet, starts at $125.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300887185336?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Ladylu1

Im Spain,
Work rh coquelicot, 900
Work rh cumin, 900
Work rh black, 1000
Velo rh cassis, 900
http://shoppingstyleshop.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## Ladylu1

In Spain,
Work rh coquelicot, 900&#8364;
Work rh cumin, 900&#8364;
Work rh black, 1000&#8364;
Velo rh cassis, 900&#8364;
http://shoppingstyleshop.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## mere girl

Magenta First
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...n_s_Handbags&hash=item4d0b20c630#ht_370wt_958


----------



## TaraP

A few pretty Bals in this lovely tPFers booth...

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/omgpurses?s=2

2007 Balenciaga Vert Gazon City with GGH 
Anthracite Weekender with GGH
2010 Cyclamen City with RH
2009 Officier City with GCH 
2006 Caramel Twiggy


----------



## lindacris

yellow city bag today was spotted at TJ Maxx in Birmingham, Alabama.  Price was $1100 or so.


----------



## Sue247

Balenciaga RH City 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-RH-City-2011-F-W-Coquelicot/111076065


----------



## cupcakegirl

2010 Sahara RH City:
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/201...Moist-chewy-35-pics-Priced-to-sell-/111195957


----------



## Jira

*2005 Indigo City*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...652?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6e1a80a4


----------



## Honeylicious

*Ardoise mini pom with SGH.*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Ardoise-GSH-Mini-PomPon-BNWT/103961025


----------



## jtcates

hello. I just wanted to share with you all these pictures of mini B-Bags from Sebastien of Balenciaga Paris...really cute and very tempting!!!


----------



## luckyblackdress

a few bal's on ruelala.  http://www.ruelala.com/event/69249
if not a member, I can email an invitation too.


----------



## atrain

Not sure of the proper style names, but I believe this is a Folk in a gorgeous blue suede for $823, the straw bags are $697. Found at Last Call Neiman Marcus at Arizona Mills in Tempe.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

A few on YOOX today


----------



## pixiejenna

Black classic city on groupon goods for $1200 final sale no returns.
http://touch.groupon.com/?deal_id=gg-balenciaga-city-classic-bags


----------



## Im3b

Hi all,

My lovely SA in Nordstrom(my fav store) texted me this morning about this beautiful Balenciaga Giant City in Sangrine color and the best part is...it is on SALE! However, i already have 3 of these bags. I really don't think I should get another one now so here im, sharing this great news with you guys! 
If anyone of you are interested, please PM me so I can share my SA's info with you =)


----------



## TaraP

A few lambskin & goatskin Black & Anthracite bags on Bluefly....

http://www.bluefly.com/_/N-1aaq/Ntt...ll/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly?init=y


----------



## Harper Quinn

Pourpre day with gsh
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Day-POURPRE-With-GSH/113083039


----------



## Anna_525

Quite a few listed on www.annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## roxies_mom

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-COURIER-ARGENT-2008/113951549

x


----------



## jpg0150

Rubisse/Ruby Ggh RTT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a2ce14476


----------



## holleigh

A number of lovely items (bags / purses etc) on this new (and 100% reliable) site ..

http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/


----------



## cbarrus

2012 A4 Papier Tote:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Black-Balenciaga-A-4-Papier-Tote/114583353


----------



## mere girl

Bals on sale on Cruise Fashion

http://www.cruisefashion.co.uk/premium/womens/balenciaga/bags-and-purses


----------



## hellodiep

My Neiman Marcus SA has one velo on for pre sale. It's the orange perforated velo.

It's 30% off.


----------



## hellodiep

In velo, not city. ^^^^ this is supposed to be above post.^^^^


----------



## Gvamty

My SA Rachel at Barney's New York location has the following Bals on sale









You can txt get at +1 (917) 674-9718


----------



## Indiana

x black Mini Pompon on ebay..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111080536349?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## moi et mes sacs

A couple on Yoox today


http://www.yoox.com/uk/45202051QL/i...s=sr_bagsaccwomen80&cod10=45202051NA&sizeId=1


----------



## cupcakegirl

*04 Pistachio RH First:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2004-Pistachio-First-Bag-RARE-/261226961441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd2571a21


----------



## arcaedia

Hi all,

Just wanted to let anyone know who wasn't aware that Gilt has giant 21s and a few other bags for sale now-mostly black giant 21s but one or two others as well.  I know a bunch of you girls (and guys!) have been wanting to buy one since it's been discontinued so this looks like a good chance.  BTW-in no way do I work for/know anyone that works for Gilt, just thought this might be a good opportunity for people who love the G21 to snatch it up.


----------



## pearlgrass

GILT has a bunch of Balenciaga City, Part Time, Velo  !!


----------



## kareeweber

I just purchased a Giant 21 Rose Gold City in Anthracite at Gilt...very happy!!   T

And there's still few left at the following link:

http://www.gilt.com/search?q.query=balenciaga&q.rows=48&q.start=0

Good luck!
*
*


----------



## TaraP

pearlgrass said:


> GILT has a bunch of Balenciaga City, Part Time, Velo  !!



If anyone is still going to purchase from Gilt use code *MY30* at checkout for 30% off.


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at Jeffrey Atl.  Contact William at 404-237-9000.

40% off org retail


----------



## authenticplease

And shoes too!

View attachment 2220029

View attachment 2220030


View attachment 2220031


----------



## authenticplease

Reattaching first 3 photos


----------



## beduina

Arena dark knight studded sandals size 36

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251289620618?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Susan Lee

*2011 Ardoise RGGH Work *

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230999637579?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Ms.Digit

Balenciaga on Ruelala for anyone interested.  I believe they are final sales.


----------



## kareeweber

Hey there's a new sale at Reebonz -an Australian online seller.  This firm looks similar to Gilt and sells to a long list of countries. They even cover shipping, taxes and duty! This removes some of the guess work about buying internationally!

And right this minute there are lots of choices...Work Bags(many colors), lots of Part Times and a few City and First bags...   

http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/2399467?page=viewall&order=default

Cheers!!


----------



## mere girl

gris tarmac mGGH City

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe..._WH_Handbags&hash=item41745bf71e#ht_416wt_958


----------



## Frugalfinds

Balenciaga on MYHABIT today.


----------



## citychick

2003 Mystery Green First!!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...77?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ac5fee91d


----------



## nicoleadrianna

If anyone is looking for a new G21 rose gold city in black, the Nordstrom in Sacramento has one! I was shopping and the SA brought it out, she said its from 2010. Nice even distressing, gorgeous bag! Just thought I would share in case anyone is still looking for one!


----------



## Heart Star

The Bal boutique at City Centre in Las Vegas had several G21 part times and cities available. I was surprised at how many they had!


----------



## smiles1

Bal bags on Rue La La again right now: https://www.ruelala.com/event


----------



## Tinn3rz

Black Day with RGH on Ann's....looks like super smooshy leather. There's also a Boise de Rose Day with GRGH


----------



## nicoleadrianna

Hi ladies! My SA Courtney at Nordstrom Arden Fair called me this afternoon to let me know they just received a metallic gold city with pewter hardware for 60% off at $718! This bag isn't for me, but I thought I would pass along the info if anyone is interested. They can ship!


----------



## luckyblackdress

Anthracite  city, giant rghw @ bluefly

Also have a work (didnt check specs, looks black from thumb img)


----------



## lulu09

black city
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111118578570&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## beduina

Sahara Work GGH 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251304781125?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dark night Part Time

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...s&hash=item3a82e7a9e6&clk_rvr_id=500553791261


----------



## maxxout

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/New-Arrivals_c28.htm

2002 Caramel Besace
2002 Caramel Flat Brass Hobo
2002 Black Flat Brass Hobo 
2003 Mastic Besace 
2005 Turquoise City
2005 Magenta Purse
2007 Juane City

That Magenta Purse is an older listing so I will post its address below. Saw it at their shop last week But forgot to post it.

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...Winter-Magenta-Pink-Purple-Purse-BAL-3467.htm

They also have several 03-04 pewter bags, mainly Firsts and a Lilac City still.


----------



## mere girl

Bal Black Quilted moto - size 42 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...oats_Jackets&hash=item35c9c427e5#ht_254wt_958

Bal black/khaki Quilted moto - 42

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...oats_Jackets&hash=item35c9c43386#ht_273wt_958


----------



## Luxuryphilia

Balenciaga on beyondtherack.  Men's Courier is selling at $599, as compared to the regular price of $1245.


----------



## mere girl

Bal Velo - dark violet with RH -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-Velo-Dark-Violet-with-RH-Immaculate-/281143896173


----------



## lulu09

x Coq City with RGGGH....
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-RGGH-City-in-2011-coquelicot-/120848981


----------



## tatertot

Pink Raffia summer Bal tote http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Authentic-Pink-Raffia-Straw-Tote-Bag-REDUCED-/120900011


----------



## cbarrus

Balenciaga Metallic Marine City - 2013 S/S

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/-13...tent=121615025&utm_campaign=item_alerts_grid&


----------



## mere girl

Dark Knight G21 GSH City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...n_s_Handbags&hash=item2a303c0b23#ht_235wt_958


----------



## Conni618

_*05 Chocolate City!  $875.*_

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Chevre-City-Chocolate-43615


----------



## Jira

2006 Blueberry City

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OH-SO-RARE-...608?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51b0b5ecb8


----------



## TaraP

*Tangerine Classic Cuff Bracelet size Medium*

A few, 4 to be exact, left at HG Bags. On sale and code *tenoff4* still works. Total comes to $112.50.... 

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-tangerine-medium-classic-bracelet-p-4310.html


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Light Olive Part Time @ Yoogi's - http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...ambskin-leather-motorcycle-part-time-bag.html

Balenciaga Automne City @ Yoogi's - http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...mbskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-25432.html


----------



## mere girl

blue indigo RGGH porte monnaie

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1e7f024185#ht_347wt_958


----------



## cupcakegirl

*05 caramel city!!!*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BALENCIAGA-2005-Caramel-City-Bag-Excellent-Condition-Tan-Purse-Handbag/124039745


----------



## nicoleadrianna

2006 Emerald rh city. MINT!! Sold by ****** on eBay!


----------



## Suzzeee

Bal - Pine Makeup/Clutch bag -- starting bid $125 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232f205fc2


----------



## lulu09

Cyclamen Day

http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...au-lambskin-leather-day-shoulder-bag-receipt/


----------



## mere girl

2012 black RH City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4176db2ca2#ht_529wt_958


----------



## TaraP

*Balenciaga Leather Studded Sandals - Coral -$350*

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/balenciaga+...at1290030&activeCats=cat10006,dsw12cat1290030


*Balenciaga Leather Studded Sandal - Beige - $450*

http://www.dsw.com/shoe/balenciaga+...at1290030&activeCats=cat10006,dsw12cat1290030


----------



## mere girl

2013 black messenger
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1e80369f29#ht_674wt_958


----------



## mere girl

2004 black City 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Black-2004-City-Classic-Chevre-/126730771


----------



## hrhsunshine

2009 OFFICIER First!!!  $684.99

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rar...-Navy-Blue-First-Mint-Gorgy-30-Pics/126855729


----------



## TiaraM

I was calling around today as I am trying to get old of a Suede Part Time (have found one now), anyway, the SA in Harrods BAL got confused and came back saying she had a PT in Anthracite in Giant 21!!! Hardwear, don't hold me to it but if anyone wants a Giant 21 it's worth giving Harrods London a call.  I don't think she was confusing Giant 21 with Giant 12 hardwear as she said the hard wear was really huge


----------



## Livia1

*2009 Pourpre RH City* 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/LIKE-NEW-Balenciaga-2009-Pourpre-RH-City/128173259


----------



## XCCX

A 2011 praline midday with GSH $1137!

http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...aga-praline-lambskin-leather-giant-midday-bag


----------



## cupcakegirl

*2011 Orange Brulee RH City, $1069.69*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/2011-Balenciaga-ORANGE-BRULEE-City-Fall-ready-Mint-condition-35-pics/128290807


----------



## scrumpy

purple pompon x
http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk..._2873112-Balenciaga-Giant-Covered-PomPon.html


----------



## MAGJES

Please be aware that this bag is incorrectly described as UltraViolet when in fact it is Dark Violet.

www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENIC-Balen...862?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af601ae06


----------



## amn3

Balenciaga bags on sale at Belle & Clive 

http://www.belleandclive.com/browse/sales/details.jsp?categoryId=cat1720242


----------



## amn3

Some more bags in gorgeous colors and at great prices 

http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/stock/


----------



## mere girl

2013 black/gold messenger

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1e82087dde#ht_674wt_958


----------



## XCCX

Praline Midday

http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...aga-praline-lambskin-leather-giant-midday-bag


----------



## cupcakegirl

Sale @ ******!  Here are the coupon codes:

* 200bag- $200 off and free shipping - orders of $600 or more
* 400jack- $400 off any leather jacket and free shipping
* wrist -  free shipping on bracelets


----------



## clevercat

Lagon 21RGGH Work in Selfridges London today!


----------



## authenticplease

Hi ladies!


Jeffrey's Atl is starting sale!    30% off retail. Shoes only this sale season....bags sold out before sale

Contact William at 404-237-9000


----------



## authenticplease




----------



## Livia1

I was in Malmö, Sweden, yesterday and saw a *Rouge Cardinal RH City* and *Rouge Cardinal G12 Silver City* at *30%* off: 
http://www.abcd-fashion.com/index.php/malmoe


----------



## DitsyPrint

Velo , Clutch and Giant Black City on SALE in UK!! Also a red triple tour bracelet reduced  

I have bought my Bals for the year so hope someone lucks out!

http://www.london-boutiques.com/balenciaga

Amazing! I just got a Pamela Love necklace half price!


----------



## sparkledust

Just a link to the balenciaga private sale online: 
www.balenciaga.com/us/women/gallery/private-sale_gid26247

have fun!


----------



## Indiana

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111239947...23.l2649#ht_506wt_958&clk_rvr_id=561700896658


City


----------



## cupcakegirl

****** sale:

Extended tonight till midnight!  US shoppers get your items in time for X-mas with free 2nd day air!

Sitewide sale is on!  Plus an extra $200 off Balenciaga coupon is active and extra 10% off coupon for all other stock!  Balenciaga pre-orders will arrive on this Thursday.

Code "10extra10" takes an extra 10% off and free 2nd day air shipping or USPS Express International - excludes Marco Tagliaferri. 

Code "200xmas" is good for $200 off any Balenciaga Bag and free 2nd day air or USPS Express mail International.


----------



## crazyforbag

I saw Cosco have the black city with GHW selling at under $1400+tax.


----------



## pearlgrass

Saw a Balenciaga Town at Costco, Danville today.

Color: Black
H/W: mG Rose Gold
Price: $1399

Sooooo tempted to get it !!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Got an email from ****** this morning:

"2 days only!  Nearly the entire site is on sale. Huge markdowns on Bottega, Mulberry, Balenciaga, Chloe, plus more!
$200 off Balenciaga Bags and Jackets is back!
Code "200santa" is for an extra $200 off any Balenciaga handbag or leather jacket over $500
Code "celeb10" is for an extra 10% off and free shipping on all other stock."


----------



## kateincali

Black agneau twiggy. $650 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171217047454


----------



## mere girl

cassis RH Town

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1e85d352de#ht_320wt_958


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

2011 Coquelicot RGGH 21 Velo 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...-Velo-in-MINT-Condition-CITY-TRADE-/137252179


----------



## Sophia

2011 Black RGGH 21 Part Time

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-1...299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e7802c83


----------



## MAGJES

2004 Chevre Black Twiggy with Pewter Hardware!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121254609183?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## weekender2

Black chevre day!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Ba...-from-05-06-/121257207284?hash=item1c3b7e25f4


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

NEW Balenciaga 2012 Dark Violet GGH 12 Velo
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-Balenciaga-2012-Dark-Violet-GGH-12-Velo/138733521


----------



## cupcakegirl

red bracelet w/ double row of gold studs, $229; but you can use code ENJOY40 for $40 off!
http://www.bluefly.com/Balenciaga-red-leather-studded-cuff/SEARCH/331021501/detail.fly


----------



## NikkNak728

black 2013 bal city 




http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=301079467634


----------



## Harper Quinn

gris poivre part time with mini rose gold hardware 
http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...bskin-leather-part-time-shoulder-bag-receipt/


----------



## KaraNV

Balenciaga 2007 Chevre Ocean Blue Silver GH 21 Part Time MINT 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RAR...an-Blue-Silver-GH-21-Part-Time-MINT/143492703


----------



## Sssy

Balenciaga  RED 2003 

CLICK


----------



## mere girl

black/silver mini pom

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...131115548199?hash=item1e87187e27#ht_405wt_958


----------



## NikkNak728

rosé thulian city
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=301098102797&roken=Y1qisT


----------



## NikkNak728

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=301098000884&roken=cUgayN#


----------



## Indiana

True Red First with Pewter!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111280996991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## aimtree

Hi, just saw on ebay.co.uk that the person who makes Rogue pods has made around 20 more, has 4 listed now, I think her first new batch in a few years! I know people loved these in the past, so just giving a heads up


----------



## mary79

http://www.highfashionsociety.com/n...51-balenciaga-giant-city-brogues-bag?sef=hcfp


----------



## megan1970

Balenciaga City Bags & Purses: http://www.fashionbloodhound.com/new-in


----------



## Conni618

*2004 Pewter Hardware Ivory City!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...630?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2336d7c4be


----------



## sodapop21

*Balenciaga First Bag 2004 Fall/Holiday Rare Pewter Colour*  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...70?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item461bac9746

(I hesitate to buy it but I prefer to find my perfect cross body bag!).


----------



## mere girl

2008 ruby First

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1e8831ffb4#ht_250wt_922


----------



## CeeJay

'07 CHEVRE leather RH HW Black Part-Time!!!  

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Black-07-Part-Time-Chevre-Excellent/150972453


----------



## kateincali

2008 Arena Classic Work Bag, Black with Regular Antique Brass Hardware
$700 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Arena-Classic-Work-Leather-Bag-Black-RH-2008-TPF-/221388871191


----------



## Harper Quinn

Flat turquoise clutch with giant G21 gold hardware
http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...neau-lambskin-leather-flat-handle-clutch-bag/


----------



## ElainePG

New Balenciaga Classic Anthracite Town
$1200 or Best Offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271428082165


----------



## Virginiamb

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/guaranteed-authentic

2009 Olive Bal Moto Jacket


----------



## occhang

Orange Mini City
$637.50!!
http://www.shirise.com/Balenciaga-C...Handbag/PAHKADFNBEEKOOLM/Product#.Uyr1qcX7Lco

They also have a Mini Twiggy for 657.50!
http://www.shirise.com/Balenciaga-Mini-Twiggy-Black-Handbag/PAHKADPMCOEFIEMK/Product#.Uyr5H8X7Lco


----------



## Jira

*2007 RH Jaune City*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...y-hand-bag-purse-Mustard-Yellow-/271429069229


----------



## ElainePG

Balenciaga Envelope Clutch, New With Tags

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271433384592


----------



## occhang

http://www.shirise.com/SHOES/3494/dept going out of business sale!

only a few sizes left. I just snagged a pair of Balenciaga ballet flats!


----------



## CeeJay

2007 Chevre Black GGH Part-Time
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...-Gold-Hardware-Part-Time-/157436317?st_id=750
[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## rainneday

TJMaxx online has some listed, this one is called a Tote on their site: http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/handbags/departments/just-in/Leather-Giant-12-Tote/1000016303
And two "pouches": http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/handbags/departments/just-in/Leather-Accented-Pouch/1000016312
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/handbags/departments/just-in/Leather-Accented-Pouch/1000016311


----------



## rainneday

Rouge Theatre First http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-The-First-in-red-Rouge-Theatre-/271457833548?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3425d24c

Marigold? First: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271457840682?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## rainneday

2004 Eggplant Purse: http://shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-2004-Fall-Winter-Eggplant-Purple-Purse-Shoulder-Bag-BAL-4710.htm;jsessionid=9061F32249268502B5900089080FBCB3.m1plqscsfapp06#


----------



## rainneday

Raisin Twiggy https://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-Twiggy-Raisin-56772#


----------



## rainneday

Beautiful Sapphire First, has been authenticated in the Authenticate This thread: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-08-Sapphire-First-Bag-Rare-And-Mint-/231232018018?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d6809662


----------



## rainneday

UNUSED Raisin Day: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141288586999?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT was authenticated in Authenticate This thread. Seller also has a Mogano UNUSED Day for sale, has not been in Authenticate This thread yet, needs additional pic of rivet.


----------



## rainneday

rainneday said:


> UNUSED Raisin Day: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141288586999?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT was authenticated in Authenticate This thread. Seller also has a Mogano UNUSED Day for sale, has not been in Authenticate This thread yet, needs additional pic of rivet.



Seller added rivet.


----------



## BPC

Department Feminine is having a 20% off sale on their small leather goods through 5/18. Balenciaga included.
You need to log in to view the prices with the discount. Provided you've already been added to their Balenciaga list. 
http://departementfeminin.com/en/accessories/small-leather-goods/

I just got this wallet for $363.41 and the Coin Purse for 179.40. 

They have  various wallets, porte monnaie, and clicks in different colors.


----------



## luckyblackdress

Found these quilted jackets in Sand at yoox. 931 plus they have a 10% off code.
Of course, its not like they're going to add a ton more pics, but yoox usually has authentic...

http://www.yoox.com/us/41396787IA/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=41396787IA&sizeId=


----------



## Jefferson1k

Hi saw these at my local LV Neimans on presale. Pm for SA info


----------



## hellodiep

My SA has mini twiggy for presale at NM. He said $1315~ sale $881 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pm for contact


----------



## rainneday

2014 light blue, listed as a bowling bag not sure if that is the proper name. http://www.ebay.com/itm/261485787049?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## rainneday

2006 Rouge Vif City, x Has been in A T thread.http://www.ebay.com/itm/321418055021?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Sssy

*APPLE GREEN CITY* 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291153551991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
It's on German ebay but maybe seller will post internationally. Worth asking


----------



## rainneday

2004 Eggplant City: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221452429663?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## rainneday

2012 Vert Poker Part Time:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-NWT-BALENCIAGA-VERT-POKER-GREEN-CLASSIC-PART-TIME-MOTORCYCLE-ARENA-BAG-/231246291039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d75a605f


----------



## mere girl

Orange Brulee Town with rose gold hardware - 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281339684...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_564wt_958


----------



## mere girl

BNWT 2002 choc FBF! (this doesn't belong to me BTW)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...n_s_Handbags&hash=item233b6fc156#ht_674wt_922


----------



## ElainePG

Balenciaga Dark Green Cherche Midi Chain Link Leather + Stingray Bag
MSRP: $2300
BIN: $425, or best offer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131211119446


----------



## Livia1

*Coquelicot RH Envelope Clutch *

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...56?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19ee949d1c


----------



## Honeylicious

2011 Atlantique Rose Gold Town 
http://deluxemall.com/balenciaga/18...ion-balenciaga-town-atlantique-rose-gold.html


----------



## Honeylicious

2011 RGGH Black City 
http://deluxemall.com/balenciaga/182948-1800-balenciaga-city-black-rose-gold-giant-21-hardware.html


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

balenciagas on sale at nathalie schuterman!
http://www.nathalieschuterman.com/en/sale#brand[]=balenciaga


----------



## Sssy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...712?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19eec700f0
Apple Green First


----------



## tireebabe

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221466708642?redirect=mobile

Black City with regular hardware


----------



## rainneday

Maldives City http://www.ebay.com/itm/131217164295?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## ElainePG

$2300 Balenciaga RARE Dark Green Leather + Stingray Classic Cherche Midi Bag

*JUST RELISTED at $265*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131218603652


----------



## rainneday

2008 Anthracite City
https://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-City-Anthracite-60088


----------



## rainneday

Raisin Day, New condition, may need to ask for additional pic of the back of the tag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131220147788?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## rainneday

rainneday said:


> Raisin Day, New condition, may need to ask for additional pic of the back of the tag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131220147788?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Seller added pic.


----------



## rainneday

2004 Mini Black Classique: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131203843062?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Loveheart

PT in blue lavande and papyrus rggh! 

http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_875619-Balenciaga.html


----------



## rainneday

Ulta Violet Boston (like new) http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-ultraviolet-lambskin-leather-boston-bag.html


----------



## rainneday

2006 Rouille Courier: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-cognac-chevre-leather-courier-bag.html


----------



## rainneday

2002 Hobo (flat brass): http://www.ebay.com/itm/221478454839?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Originally sold by Real Deal here (more info.): http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC3863-Balenciaga-2002-Spring-Summer-Caramel-Flat-Brass-Hobo-/300995380709?nma=true&si=UImx8gRED4%252B%252FQ9LkO%252BLc6SDYYxk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## rainneday

2007 Violet Day http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Authentic-MINT-condition-Balenciaga-2007-Violet-RH-Day-CHEVRE-/183161259


----------



## rainneday

Sapphire Day: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2008-Sapphire-RH-Day-Bag-/291182995499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cbdbe82b

Looks good to me, but please run by A T thread as well, if interested.


----------



## Jira

*2006 Origan RH City*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Brand-New-Balenciaga-Bag-2006-Rare-color/251558551601


----------



## Livia1

*2005 Rouge Theatre Day*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...atre-Holy-Grail-Excellent-Condition/186152349


----------



## Ms.Digit

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/handbags/Leather-Giant-Satchel/1000028083?colorId=NS1003462

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...ant-12-Work-Tote/1000016306?colorId=NS1003583


----------



## Ms.Digit

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...i-Twiggy-Satchel/1000020210?colorId=NS1003462


----------



## kareeweber

Regarding Rainneday's July 3rd post [Sapphire Day: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2...item43cbdbe82b]. 

For anyone who might be interested, I just noticed that the bag has been relisted with a substantial price drop!! 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cbdbe82b


----------



## rainneday

2005 Bordeaux City: https://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Chevre-City-Tote-Bordeaux---61648


----------



## leamb

2005 Apple Green City 

http://hauteclassics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=3329


----------



## TaraP

2004 Eggplant Weekender

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Holy-Grail-...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f0b38da4


----------



## LoveHandbags!

2007 (chevre)  SS Anthracite First @ Real Deal Collection:


http://www.shop.realdealcollection....FF516C393E2F6E1270312E69BB40D8.m1plqscsfapp04


and  


2005 (chevre) FW Chocolate Brown City (also at RDC):


http://www.shop.realdealcollection....FF516C393E2F6E1270312E69BB40D8.m1plqscsfapp04


----------



## sdkitty

for the first time I saw a Bal bag at san diego NR yesterday.  It was a tiny orange bag - looked kind of like a City but scaled way down.


----------



## leamb

For those looking - Amethyst city!!

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Agneau-City-Amethyst-62075


----------



## Sssy

Smocked - very rare on ebay
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-H...564870?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item20e9ce4cc6


----------



## LoveHandbags!

2012 Black Neo Folk Messenger in New/Like New Condition $650 with free shipping 

Also, there is a "Today Only Site Wide All Designer Sale" providing an additional $75 off of purchases $350 or more (use code NEWLOOK at checkout)

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/balenciaga-2012-black-neo-folk


----------



## Greengoddess8

Anyone looking for an AG first....there is one on eBay. FYI I don't know the person or authenticity. But, it looks good. http://www.ebay.com/itm/231295740865?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catash

2005 Rouge Theatre City: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-RARE-10...719?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d21fbef4f


----------



## Livia1

*2005 Black City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Holy-Grail-2005-Black-Z-tag-Balenciaga-City/196479509


----------



## Livia1

*2005 Black City A tag!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191280809108


----------



## Sssy

RTT Looks like Violet. Very rare.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c4482bd30


----------



## Conni618

*2004 Marron City!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oldies-Aler...507?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f23b898b


----------



## rainneday

2008 Rubisse First:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-FIRST-Handbag-Agneau-Lambskin-Leather-F-W-08-Rubisse-RUBY-RED-MINT-/141396239058?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Sssy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d23b2df2d
The cutest thing ever


----------



## Ms.Digit

Red Classic Work
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...lassic-Work-Tote/1000028082?colorId=NS1003426


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Calcaire City!*

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Chvre-City-Calcaire-64278


----------



## Sssy

Le Dix 2002 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...728?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cf2fe670


----------



## Sssy

Apple Green Day 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...119?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cf30322f


----------



## cupcakegirl

*new OUTREAMER rh city:*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-New-Balenciaga-City-Outremer-Royal-Blue-Rh/203348939


----------



## Catash

2010 GSH Canard City: 

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/balenciaga-2010-sgh-canard-city


----------



## rainneday

Mogano City: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag-in-Mogano-/181524769183?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a43b8299f


----------



## Catash

Sapphire City!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Classic-City-2008-in-Sapphire-Purple-/207549684


----------



## Livia1

*2011 Coquelicot RH City*
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2011-Coquelicot-City/204361669


----------



## friponne

Red Shrug in a good nick:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281442091062?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
- looks good to me but auth. it first just in case.


----------



## mere girl

2003 F/W red First

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...alenciaga/red-leather-first-bag-1182910.shtml


----------



## Catash

2005 Olive City: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-Olive-City/94213181

x


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Catash said:


> 2005 Olive City: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-Olive-City/94213181
> 
> x



There's also this one on therealreal  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-5


----------



## Livia1

*2008 Ruby RH City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/2008-Balenciaga-Ruby-Rubisse-RH-City-EUC-Smooshy-Soft-/210504865


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Rouge theatre first on fashionphile!  x https://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Chevre-First-Rouge-Theatre-66735


----------



## Loveheart

Vert poker RH city 

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...iaga-Classic-City-in-Vert-Poker-Lambskin.html


----------



## Indiana

Black Chevre First!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111479847...sid=p3984.m1558.l2649&clk_rvr_id=709412602600


----------



## Catash

Mostly bags from 2012 season but there are quite a few nice colors!


----------



## Sssy

Work, Outremer.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sac-BALEN...07?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item1e9326921f


----------



## Greengoddess8

I know someone was looking for a black GSH PT

http://shop-hers.com/products/62576-georgette-balenciaga-shoulder-bag


----------



## Greengoddess8

Pink sorbet 2010 part time, too
http://shop-hers.com/products/64909-georgette-balenciaga-shoulder-bag


----------



## Sssy

2003 Black City 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...86?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27ee6f8942


----------



## Sssy

2005 Black City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2619a7b1


----------



## Livia1

*2005 Black City*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-City-2005-Black-Chevre-Offers-Welcome-/213798538


----------



## friponne

Pebbled black camel Aviator Helmet:
http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nicolas-Ghesquiere-Balenciaga-2004-Fall-Winter-Pod-Aviator-Helmet-Pebbled-Black-/331349141905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d25f2a991


----------



## Sssy

2006 Grenat City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2006-Bale...56?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ed8a905dc


----------



## Sssy

2003 Black First 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...11?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item418973b6f7


----------



## airina666

RGGH Velo in orang brule 2011

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NE...147?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25968851a3


----------



## Conni618

_*2005 Bordeaux City*_

http://www.fashionphile.com/BALENCIAGA-Chvre-City-Bordeaux-69298


----------



## Sssy

Rouge Red First 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...301?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ef7451dd


----------



## Sssy

2003 Black First
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...245?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9af3dcf5


----------



## Catash

AG Work!

http://www.portero.com/balenciaga-apple-green-distressed-lambskin-arena-classic-work-tote-bag


----------



## Sssy

*2002* Black Flat Brass First
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261655136897


----------



## Sssy

*Le DiX * 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed94ace12


----------



## Catash

Vert Gazon City: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58b84b2ae3


----------



## Sssy

2003 Mastic First
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-C...571278?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3a9b7a108e


----------



## Catash

Galet SGH Work!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...915?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259934949b


----------



## Catash

2004 Rose City!

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/pink-leather-borsa-1276483.shtml


----------



## Joycece

Holiday rouge city

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-city-bag-100-authentic-54623971a632b640f747ecfa


----------



## mayfairdolly

xVert Jade SS 2014 First with Giant 12 Silver Hardware - at (UK and Europe only ... sorry  )) Secret Sales at £699 instead of retail at £1085 - x

I just tried to post the link but you don't have access unless you sign up to Secret Sales. So.....

1) Go to www.secretsales.com
2) You need to be registered as a user and then search in "Outlet" -> "Handbags" and refine your search (top search bar "Refine") to include Balenciaga.
3) The First, is fittingly, the first item and there's only 1 bag! 

x


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton City*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...78?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19f7911afa


----------



## Sssy

2005 Magenta Twiggy 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-Auth...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a47d5cb9f


----------



## Harper Quinn

Rose Thulian day with giant silver hardware: http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...-Giant-12-Arena-in-Rose-Thulian-Lambskin.html


----------



## Catash

Galet RH City 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...627?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f7cff9b3


----------



## Catash

Vert Gazon City 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...196?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259ae2516c


----------



## Sssy

Ink City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171575671376?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mmmsc

New "ombre" bag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191445793925?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mere girl

30 % off black classic metallic edge city at Cruise
http://www.cruisefashion.com/balenciaga-classic-metallic-edge-city-bag-770714?colcode=77071491


----------



## clevercat

2004 Eggplant City!!
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...CB669FBFD1ADC35EB6D77A030C26EA.m1plqscsfapp06


----------



## Catash

clevercat said:


> 2004 Eggplant City!!
> http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...CB669FBFD1ADC35EB6D77A030C26EA.m1plqscsfapp06



Need to add two more:
2005 Bordeaux City
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-2005-F-W-Bordeaux-Chevre-City-Handbag-BAL-5486.htm

And 2005 Rouge Theater First
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....Theatre-Red-Chevre-First-Handbag-BAL-5485.htm


----------



## ceridwen

two Rouge Theatre bags have surfaced at ******, a City and a Work:

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-05-chevre-rouge-theatre-city-p-4859.html

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-05-chevre-rouge-theatre-work-p-5255.html


----------



## missmoimoi

3 compartment tote, mark down at Holt Renfrew 1249 cad


----------



## Sssy

2005 Magenta, First
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...546?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259cf84632


----------



## Catash

2007 Vert Fonce GGH City!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...164?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f44434214


----------



## Sssy

Electric Blue, First
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-BALE...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d53c6b520


----------



## Catash

2012 Dark Violet RH City!

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-city-dark-violet-73095


----------



## EmileLove

Rouge Hamilton City!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...503?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae32b0dbf


----------



## mere girl

blue acier suede city - 
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/BALENCIAGA-S...39?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item418e47505b


----------



## ClarieT

2003 olive brown first (sorry if somebody already posted this find)
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...t-In-03-Olive-Brown-W-Pewter-Hw-Obo/203116241


----------



## Catash

2008 Amethyst RH City! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418e5e451c


----------



## Mendezhm

Jaune chèvre first! &#128155;
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-first-marigold-jaune-73904


----------



## Loveheart

vert lichen metallic edge on NPN
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...c-Edge-Velo-in-Vert-Lichen-Chevre-As-New.html


----------



## rhialouise

From fashion file 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b0b2abab7


----------



## mommyof5

Ebay Balenciaga Spring 2010 Outremer day bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261732933769?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catash

2007 Sandstone Work:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...928?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339c4b49f8

2004 Eggplant First!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae353f1f7


----------



## Catash

2010 Outremer Velo! 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2010-Outremer-RH-Velo/229796206


----------



## Sssy

2002 Olive First 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...920?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58bd1608d0


----------



## J O Y

2002 Olive FBF

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381129459920


----------



## J O Y

2006 Lilac Purse

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181643752809


----------



## Livia1

*Hamilton Rouge Velo* (it looks fine but I'd ask for more pics to be sure)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/celeb-FAV-C...802?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3aa05e4cea

*Hamilton Rouge Hip*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Balenci...069?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259e12ad35


----------



## Mendezhm

'11 Anthracite G21 city with rghw

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...leather-giant-21-rose-gold-part-time-bag.html


----------



## squidgee

2011 RH Coquelicot City:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/46303/category/9/


----------



## Greengoddess8

AG day. http://www.malleries.com/balenciaga-day-classic-studs-i-186089-s-2887.html


----------



## Catash

2008 Sapphire City: http://fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-city-sapphire-68832


----------



## Mendezhm

08 Sahara Work (extra 15% off with code JANWINTERSALE)

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/balenciaga-sahara-lambskin-leather-work-bag-39628.html


----------



## squidgee

2005 LE Metallic Orange First:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/46459/category/9/


----------



## Catash

2007 LE Magenta City
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...748?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f4587ab3c


----------



## Catash

2010 Papeete City

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/2010-papeete-city-p-5301.html


----------



## Mendezhm

'13 Hamilton City Bordeaux rggh!!

http://m.bonanza.com/listings/Balen...-Gold-12-Holiday-city-100-authentic/143529067


----------



## Sssy

Black Multi-Zip Hobo
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...808?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a4b39bdf0


----------



## Sssy

2006 Lilac City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111580439602?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## grkbella03

There's several edge styles for sale on Rue La La - I just scored the blue roi envelope in silver metallic edge. There's still some of them available as well as other balenciagas for spring.


----------



## Sssy

Apple Green Mini First
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141554619975?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## miasvault

Hey Bal lovers, just a quick FYI that My Habit has 2 Firsts available for ~1300. A blue and a green. 

http://www.myhabit.com/ref=pe_21843...A2FQH5MKFWIG0B&ref=qd_em_women_A2FQH5MKFWIG0B

ETA: lots of other stuff too!

http://www.myhabit.com/homepage?#s?...ner&node=15743631&ref=qd_designer_ref_brand_3


----------



## saira1214

2011 Coq RGGH City

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-rose-gold-city-coquelicot-73901

2008 Sapphire RH City 
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-city-sapphire-68832


----------



## Catash

Got a text from the SA from Las Vegas boutique. Rose Bonbon and black clutch. $749 each.


----------



## Sssy

Burgundy Pebbled LE DIX Tote !!!
http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/balenciaga/p-3027194.html


----------



## Sssy

Apple Green Day
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4d6804f7


----------



## mere girl

blue lavande RH Hip - 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...05?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e993f4f55


----------



## tatertot

Nacre Day http://www.ebay.com/itm/111591327933


----------



## Sssy

2006 Black Weekender 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-095-BAL...622?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51cb8ae1e6


----------



## Sssy

Apple Green Day
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...891?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fb7471ab


----------



## Sssy

2007 Twiggy Sienna/ Tabac
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...159?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c4ddaefcf


----------



## squidgee

2005 Caramel First:
http://fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-first-caramel-75304


----------



## Catash

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f46c03ec4


----------



## sodapop21

https://secretsales.com/listing/?col=11775&page=1

there are some bags on the secretsales website (beige mini city, brown bags)


----------



## Catash

2007 violet city!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-...507?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e522816b


----------



## Catash

2007 Mogano City!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1545-Balenc...112?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339dad3440


----------



## RightasRain

2009 Maldives City 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171672529675?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## EmileLove

2003 Emerald First!!

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-first-emeraude-75300


----------



## Sssy

2007 Black First 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...305?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27f8e6cac9


----------



## MAGJES

Vert Fonce Alert!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...897?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e1e0a79


----------



## Catash

2011 Bleu Lanvande

Seller sent me extra photos and the bag appears authentic!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251838654444?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

2012 Cumin RGGH Work!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...307?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fbd3d543


----------



## Catash

2008 Sapphire City!! 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...aga/purple-leather-handbag-city-1416395.shtml


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2007 Black chevre work

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/black-work-chevre-p-5344.html


----------



## keywi100

I think that this is electric blue GGH
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/mobile/details?nodeId=3165&page=1&productId=72737


----------



## keywi100

A ton of new city bags are on sale on bluefly http://m.bluefly.com/balenciaga/han...4-_-2015_02_16_W_Presidents_Day_3PM-_-privacy


----------



## Sssy

Apply Green City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...392?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f94e7248


----------



## Catash

Officier Part-time!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...ith-Gorgeous-Leather/166227253?st_id=17111033


----------



## RightasRain

2005 Pewter Metallic First

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/47429/category/3/


----------



## PikaboICU

I'm not sure if this bag has been posted yet but just in case it hasn't...  

I see a lot of wishlists for the older Turquoise City style and while this is a First, it is an "05" in Turquoise and it is absolutely gorgeous!
Anyway, thought I would share it, in case it's on anyone's wishlist..


http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-2005-S-S-Turquoise-Blue-First-Classique-Handbag-BAL-5159.htm;jsessionid=EAADCB13FF5447B4186F645E0A5176F5.m1plqscsfapp02


----------



## Radissen

2013 Red Hamilton Hip
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Balenci...905?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a04bfac1


----------



## RightasRain

2005 S/S Black First "A" tag

http://shop-hers.com/products/112356-lizobelscloset-balenciaga-satchel


----------



## RightasRain

Sapphire City! 

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-city-sapphire-68832


----------



## Greengoddess8

2005 Apple Green A tag 
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=5605


----------



## squidgee

Black City with GGH

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-gold-city-black-76623


----------



## Indiana

'06 Cognac First






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151597586523?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catash

Gilt currently has the Bal flash sale! 
gilt.com


----------



## Catash

Poker Fonce

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...iaga/green-leather-handbag-city-1470942.shtml


----------



## Catash

Python City!
http://departementfeminin.com/en/designers/balenciaga/3635-dark-blue-python-classic-city.html


----------



## squidgee

2003 Lilac First on Bonanza: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-Lilac-2003-First-Pewter-Hardware-Rare-Bag/191845615

... and the same one on eBay with BIN and auction option: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121576548126


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hey all,

Not used to posting in the shopping thread, hopefully I'm doing it right!  Just felt like sharing that if anyone is interested in slightly discounted Bal wallets, there are a bunch on MYHABIT in a sale that opened today.  

Mostly greys and blacks, but some cute colors.

Slight preview:


----------



## RightasRain

kerryisntreal said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not used to posting in the shopping thread, hopefully I'm doing it right!  Just felt like sharing that if anyone is interested in slightly discounted Bal wallets, there are a bunch on MYHABIT in a sale that opened today.
> 
> Mostly greys and blacks, but some cute colors.
> 
> Slight preview:



That's very nice of you! You can post it in the "finds" thread!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Hello hello...

Just made a new thread about this because I was unaware of this (awesome) one!

Felt like sharing that if anyone is interested in slightly discounted Bal wallets, there are a bunch on MYHABIT in a sale that opened today. 

Mostly greys and blacks, but some cute colors.

Slight preview:


----------



## Catash

2010 Light Olive City:
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/balenciaga-2010-light-olive-city


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Blue Roi Metallic Edge chevre City

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/blue-roi-gold-metallic-edge-city-chevre-leather-p-4990.html


----------



## squidgee

2007 LE Magenta City:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...d=100011&rk=4&rkt=10&mehot=pp&sd=111606132778


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Bubblegum Work RH

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...532?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aa3e353ec


----------



## RightasRain

2006 Rouge Vif First 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171697446295


----------



## RightasRain

2010 Light Olive City RGGH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/141588648775


----------



## RightasRain

2004 Marigold First 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...llow-First-Bag-Gorgeous-and-RARE/261792244544


----------



## RightasRain

2004 Turquoise First

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...turquoise-leather-handbag-first-1436049.shtml


----------



## RightasRain

2005 Chocolate First

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-chocolate-1962448/?tref=closet


----------



## Catash

2006 Camel City
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-city-tote-camel-76617


----------



## RightasRain

2008 bouton d'or city

http://m.ebay.com/itm/381175199676


----------



## squidgee

2007 Black RH City

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331497266416?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## RightasRain

2007 Bleu Glacier City

http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/balenciaga/p-3430444.html


----------



## Sssy

Raisin Day
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-MINT...908?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4f2750ac


----------



## coach_a_holic

Day GSH Violet
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-day-hobo-violet-77333


----------



## coach_a_holic

City giant rose gold 12 anthracite

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-city-anthracite-77484


----------



## coach_a_holic

Velo GHW dark violet

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-velo-gold-hardware-dark-violet-77260


----------



## coach_a_holic

Weekender Giant 12 RG Bleu paon

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-rose-gold-weekender-bleu-paon-77430


----------



## coach_a_holic

2004 Orange Metallic First

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2004-metallic-orange


----------



## coach_a_holic

2005 Pink Metallic City

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2005-pink-metallic-city


----------



## Catash

Vert Poker City: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/48202/category/3/


----------



## keywi100

Balenciaga sale on Rue La La. I just received the email this morning.


----------



## RightasRain

2007 Vert d'Eau City seller will send additional photos on request and you can call or email. 

http://sellyourhandbag.com/handbags...no-5030v-vintage-lambskin-shoulder-bag-purse/


----------



## RightasRain

2007 Vert d'Eau is also on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...760?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4861f850


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2008 Bouton D'Or City 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/48203/category/9/


----------



## coach_a_holic

Mogano Chevre GGH Day
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-gold-day-hobo-mogano-77332


----------



## jellyv

coach_a_holic said:


> Mogano Chevre GGH Day
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-gold-day-hobo-mogano-77332




^Caution on the stated color: this isn't how Mogano normally photographs. (Doesn't look like Mogano to me.)


----------



## coach_a_holic

jellyv said:


> ^Caution on the stated color: this isn't how Mogano normally photographs.



This is the color listed on Fashionphile, I recently purchased a similar bag but it was listed as cafe.


----------



## EmileLove

2003 olive brown 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-city-bag-/221713253219?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f23c363


----------



## scrumpy

Cultstatus in Australia have a few brand new g21 models old stock and will ship check them out Fiona is very helpful


----------



## squidgee

Black flat brass First from F/W 2002 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-B...item3f48c0416f


----------



## coach_a_holic

Black chevre purse
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-purse-black-77595


----------



## coach_a_holic

Anthracite 21 GRGH Work
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-rose-gold-work-anthracite-77873


----------



## coach_a_holic

Ann's Fabulous Finds
Today only save $100 on Balenciaga Bags
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga


----------



## ceridwen

Apple Green First

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...842?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9b6c545a


----------



## EmileLove

2005 Chocolate City:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...iaga/brown-leather-handbag-city-1471370.shtml


----------



## squidgee

2003 Lilac First:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4fbe8a41


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2007 Balenciaga Cafe GGH Part time:
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2007-ggh-cafe-part-time


----------



## EmileLove

2007 Mogano RH City:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-07-Magano-City-Bag/301566469189


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Magenta Chèvre work:
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-work-magenta-76541


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Balenciaga Silver metallic edge chevre leather 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-city-black-new-78498


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Chocolate Twiggy

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2005-chocolate-twiggy


----------



## mtstmichel

New without tags Black Metallic Edge City 
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-city-black-new-78498


----------



## MiuMiuholic

05 Teal Twiggy :

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2005-teal-twiggy


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2011 Brand New Coquelicot RH City:

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2011-coquelicot-city


----------



## shayna07

A classic black RH city

http://m.ebay.com/itm/221720656661?nav=SEARCH


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Blue Lazuli Velo pre order:

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/blue-lazuli-velo-p-5428.html


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Apple Green Twiggy
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-Apple-Green-Twiggy-BNWT-/244372001


----------



## scrumpy

g21 rose gold Castagna work
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...-Castanga-Agneau-with-Rose-Gold-Hardware.html


----------



## squidgee

2005 Turquoise with matching Boobie:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121601314319?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## squidgee

2007 RH Black City:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234da7e5da


----------



## RightasRain

2007 Magano City relisted http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...984?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46370e78a0


----------



## gigisunsetblue

mint condition 2009 lilac city
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281639262083?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## RightasRain

Sky Blue Work &#128525;

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-work-sky-blue-78361


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2004 Marron  Twiggy

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2004-marron-twiggy


----------



## PikaboICU

*Bubble Pink City*

http://https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-tote-bag-bubble-pink-2056035/?tref=category


----------



## Greengoddess8

2008 sapphire  http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2008-sapphire-city


----------



## pookybear

2005 turquoise city (not sure if this was posted before already): http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Balenciaga-2005-Turquoise-City/245409195

edit: looks darker than the other turquoise that's listed, hmm maybe it's not turquoise? can someone help verify?


----------



## pookybear

2005 rouge city http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-loved-Balenciaga-City-Rouge-Circa-2005-/281641918797


----------



## squidgee

2011 Coquelicot Velo:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141616958844


----------



## squidgee

2006 Rouille Work:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Balenc...33?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item20f9074dd5


----------



## Catash

2010 Outremer RH City!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...hing-Crossbody-Strap/246593162?st_id=18187529


----------



## RightasRain

2005 Taupe City

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-city-taupe-79469


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Item: 2005 Turquoise Cith RH (relisted) with matching boobie 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c506f7c80


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Item: 2008 Electric Blue GGH Work
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...oducts/balenciaga-2008-ggh-electric-blue-work


----------



## RightasRain

2005 Bubblegum Twiggy. Extra 15% off sale items "MARCHSALE23"

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bubblegum-chevre-leather-twiggy-bag.html


----------



## coach_a_holic

Black Part Time 21 GSH
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-part-time-black-79767


----------



## coach_a_holic

White Brief 21 GCH $495
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-leather-giant-21-covered-brogues-brief-white-63515


----------



## pookybear

2005 Green Apple City http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-2...een-Apple-Leather-City-Bag-RARE-/231521215203


----------



## squidgee

2012 Mangue PT:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/49063/category/9/


----------



## RightasRain

2005 Chocolate First 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/2005-Chocolate-Balenciaga-First-Bag-Chevre/48420681


----------



## RightasRain

2006 Black First

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...Black-Chevre-First-Bag-Handbag-Purse/93696297


----------



## Sssy

BNWT Rouge Vif City 2006
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Bale...840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4637b0b738


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2004 Marron RH City

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...ontent=247993885&utm_campaign=booth_follower&


----------



## Nolia

2010 Lime Green & Beige/Black Woven "City" $956 


http://www.shop.realdealcollection....n-Beige-Black-Woven-City-Handbag-BAL-3857.htm


----------



## coach_a_holic

Dark Violet City 21 GGH
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-gold-giant-21-city-dark-violet-80649


----------



## coach_a_holic

Anthracite 21 RGGH Velo
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-rose-gold-velo-anthracite-80648


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Black Chevre Work

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/BALENCIA...502?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c998137ce


----------



## Catash

Vert Poker City:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...mbskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-48207.html


----------



## kateincali

2009 NAVY Leather Motorcycle Biker Jacket Size FR 38
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2009-NAVY-B...iker-Jacket-Size-FR-38-RARE-TPF-/221733797124

2013 BLACK Leather Motorcycle Biker Jacket Size FR 38 Silver Zips
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-BLACK-...cket-Size-FR-38-Silver-Zips-TPF-/221714083245


----------



## coach_a_holic

Black 21 GSH Part Time
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-part-time-black-79767


----------



## coach_a_holic

03 Black PH First  ***Already Sold**** 
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....ack-Chevre-Pewter-Hardware-First-BAL-5709.htm


----------



## Conni618

*2012 Gray Hamilton Velo!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Bal...lton-Velo-MGSH-BNWT-/249417809?st_id=18186627


----------



## Sssy

2005 Magenta First
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9d041cc7


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2007 Ocean City RH Chèvre
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/marine-city-p-5424.html


----------



## coach_a_holic

Anthracite City 21 GSH
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-city-anthracite-81438


----------



## coach_a_holic

Black Chevre First RH
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-first-noir-black-80819


----------



## coach_a_holic

Pompon Poupre Red RH
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-pompon-poupre-red-80818


----------



## coach_a_holic

Rouge Cardinal Mini City mGGH
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-mini-city-rouge-cardinal-79701


----------



## coach_a_holic

Vert Jade Velo RH
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-classic-velo-3


----------



## Catash

2004 Anis First!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...974?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fe8c5c76


----------



## Catash

2007 Jaune/Marigold Day!
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-day-hobo-19


----------



## clevercat

Papyrus RGGH PT 
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...ambskin-with-Giant-21-Rose-Gold-Hardware.html


----------



## pookybear

'12 Mangue City
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/mangue-city-p-5423.html
(use Code "15bell" for extra 15% off on top of great sales price )


----------



## squidgee

2005 Black First:

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-first-noir-black-80819


----------



## AngieBaby15

*Ann's Fabulous Finds

2014 GGH12 Bleu Persan City - $1600
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...oducts/balenciaga-2014-ggh12-bleu-persan-city

2012 Latté Velo - $850
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/balenciaga-2012-latte-velo
 *


----------



## clevercat

Black Town with silver G12
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...Black-Lambskin-with-Silver-Tone-Hardware.html


----------



## scrumpy

Some fab bags on Naughtipidgins Nest great seller
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_875619-Balenciaga.html


----------



## squidgee

2005 Magenta City:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/49993/category/9/

2005 Metallic BronzeCity:
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/49994/category/9/


----------



## RightasRain

Apple Green City

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-2005-APPLE-GREEN-CITY-BAG-REGULAR-HARDWARE-/131493886406

Apple Green First

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Apple-Green-First-/111653137141


----------



## RightasRain

2005 Metallic Bronze City

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Balenciaga-2005-Metallic-Bronze-City-Bag-/181724294552


----------



## coach_a_holic

Sapphire RH City
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-city-sapphire-82337


----------



## coach_a_holic

Praline 21 GSH Part Time
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-part-time-praline-81755


----------



## coach_a_holic

Ultraviolet Mini City mGSH
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-silver-mini-city-ultraviolet-82260


----------



## Indiana

Dark Night Town!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/8ooboo/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Balenciaga 2005 Chèvre Black Planet 
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....9D30A844E3EBF5F1032A14D4492EB9.m1plqscsfapp05


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Bubblegum Work Chèvre

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....-Summer-Bubblegum-Pink-Work-Tote-BAL-5740.htm


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2006 Cognac Day Chèvre 

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-2006-S-S-Cognac-Caramel-Day-Hobo-Bag-BAL-5741.htm


----------



## AngieBaby15

*2012 Gris Ciment City - $1100*
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...oducts/balenciaga-2012-gsh12-gris-ciment-city


----------



## TaraP

*2011 Orange Brulee RH City

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-2011-orange-brûlée-city-p-5463.html

Code "15bell" still works.... *


----------



## Indiana

Anthracite City with mRGGH


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261866034283?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## squidgee

2007 Black First:

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-first-black-new-83360


----------



## coach_a_holic

Perforated Polka Dots City RH Orange Sanguine
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-perforated-lambskin-polka-dots-city-orange-sanguine-82917


----------



## Sssy

Raisin RH City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...Domain_3&hash=item3cf8c7f179&autorefresh=true


----------



## Sick4Marc

2005 Pewter Metallic Work 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...6&cadevice=c&gclid=COjSkr7eoMUCFdgGgQodfp0AqA


----------



## EmileLove

2002 caramel flat brass first:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...486?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff7d8ca6


----------



## noobie

Part Time RGGH Coquelicot

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...uelicot-Lambskin-with-Rose-Gold-Hardware.html


----------



## RightasRain

2011 Coquelicot City 

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-city-coquelicot-83701


----------



## Bags4Me2

BALENCIAGA NAVY PAPIER BAG A4 WITH ZIP

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ba...ails-Usd1685-Super-Soft-Leather-Sell/64467451


----------



## noobie

RGGH Work in Castagna

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...-Castanga-Agneau-with-Rose-Gold-Hardware.html


----------



## pookybear

'06 Truffle City Bag http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291461845487


----------



## Catash

2010 Vert D'Eau RH City! 
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-2010-vert-jade-city


----------



## Sssy

2011 Ardoise Day
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251951296110?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## annmarpar

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-bag-6


Rosebonbon Day


----------



## TaraP

Bleu Lazuli mGGH Velo for sale and in stock!

*15bell *works for 15%off....



http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/blue-lazuli-gold-giant-g12-velo-p-5369.html


----------



## TaraP

2007 Black Part Time - Chevre

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-2007-black-part-time-chevre-p-5515.html


----------



## TaraP

Raisin continental Wallet....

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-2009-raisin-wallet-p-5499.html


----------



## coach_a_holic

Violet Step Chevre RH
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-step-violet-84457


----------



## coach_a_holic

Lagon First RH
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-first-lagon-84647


----------



## clevercat

2004 Anis chèvre City!!
Plus quite a few more oldies.
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....44A1E0D98B53817182DB77E18BE4DF.m1plqscsfapp05


----------



## Greengoddess8

2005 blue INDIGO twiggy 
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/balenciaga-2005-indigo-twiggy


----------



## AngieBaby15

2005 Indigo Twiggy
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/balenciaga-2005-indigo-twiggy


----------



## wuwumi

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/favo...ic-city-arena-lambskin-leather-medium-satchel

Powder Pink City


----------



## noobie

Cumin RH City 

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...-Balenciaga-Classic-City-in-Cumin-Agneau.html


----------



## Livia1

sorry, wrong thread


----------



## mere girl

2011 ardoise First - 

http://snobshopper.tictail.com/prod...rey-blue-motorcycle-classique-shoulderhandbag


----------



## madigan

Some Bal bags are 40% off at Barneys for the designer sale  Looks like wallets, clutches, backpack, mini city, tool kit. Probably varies by store. Also shoes!!


----------



## Sssy

2005 Metallic First 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALENCIAG...594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d32fd4bc2


----------



## solitudelove

Saw these beautiful bags in the store today! The mini cities are so cute! Only the 3 orange bags and the day bag were marked down though. Some of the other brands have bags on sale as well.

(sorry for the flipped photos! not sure why they're like that..)


----------



## Catash

Ink City! 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-3287683/?tref=closet


----------



## solitudelove

More bags on sale at Holt Renfrew!


----------



## s.tighe

f/w 2011 Coquelicot City on TheRealReal. $945.


https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-giant-first-bag-4


----------



## Sssy

The Street in Raisin
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251983796502?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2007 Vert D'eau City RH at RDC

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-2007-Spring-Summer-Vert-Deau-City-BAL-5913.htm


----------



## Catash

MiuMiuholic said:


> 2007 Vert D'eau City RH at RDC
> 
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-2007-Spring-Summer-Vert-Deau-City-BAL-5913.htm



And an Oldie Alert! 2004 Light Turquoise City!
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-2004-Fall-Winter-Light-Turquoise-City-BAL-5812.htm


----------



## scrumpy

naughtipidginsnest sale
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_431369-SALE.html


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

30% of bunch of styles with code sale30!
http://www.cruisefashion.com/sale-p...ale_12jun&Filter=AFLOR^Womens|ABRA^Balenciaga


----------



## Greengoddess8

Two Dolma 05 cities

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...298?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9c61b212

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...902?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9c45bc46


----------



## s.tighe

f/w 07 Cinnamon/Mohagano City on Ebay $875

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...787?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9c81cebb


----------



## s.tighe

08 Vert thyme RH Day on AFF $800


----------



## s.tighe

Balenciaga 05 fuschia city on eBay NOW. xx


----------



## Catash

Vert Menthe RH City! http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/52419/category/3/


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2007 Le Magenta City at RDC

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....D54230F8108B86A502C115008EA9EF.m1plqscsfapp03


----------



## Greengoddess8

x 2006 Camel box
http://shop-hers.com/products/161664-raeday-balenciaga-shoulder-bag


----------



## Greengoddess8

x 2005 chocolate first
http://shop-hers.com/products/161670-raeday-balenciaga-shoulder-bag


----------



## BPC

Department Feminine - Just got an email about their sale.

Blue Snakeskin (Python) city with silver hardware is $1,791.43 for those members that don't pay VAT (US, Canada, etc.)

http://departementfeminin.com/en/designers/balenciaga/all/3635-dark-blue-python-classic-city.html


----------



## Catash

MiuMiuholic said:


> 2007 Le Magenta City at RDC
> 
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection....D54230F8108B86A502C115008EA9EF.m1plqscsfapp03



Another one:

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-magenta-88610


----------



## Sssy

Oldie, Multizip
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...349?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe2f3215


----------



## s.tighe

06 rouge vif city on Tradesy


----------



## s.tighe

Rouge Chèvre Holiday Hamilton HIP on eBay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161748106826?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Burgundy Metallic Edge City @ RDC

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....mmer-Burgundy-Metallic-Edge-City-BAL-5948.htm


----------



## Sssy

Chocolate Pebbled Caribou First- Flat Brass
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Bale...017?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe65e899


----------



## s.tighe

On Tradesy shortly: 2005 Chocolate City (NOT my listing or my bag, just know the person who is posting it, will post link when it is up)


----------



## s.tighe

Link for above listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-dark-brown-4020067/


----------



## s.tighe

Turquoise '05 First with spare tassels on Tradesy for $642
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-satchel-blue-4046002/?tref=category


----------



## s.tighe

06 Ink City on eBay. Same seller has 07 Blue City... (Aquamarine?)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d34d88c74


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Apple Green City!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BAL...816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5677c17218


----------



## clevercat

Burgundy ME City on RDC
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....mmer-Burgundy-Metallic-Edge-City-BAL-5948.htm


----------



## Catash

Never carried Vert D'Eau City! 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Nev...c-Purse-100-Authentic-Or-Money-Back/267813957


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2006 Ink Box @ RDC

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....ring-Summer-Ink-Box-Shoulder-Bag-BAL-6016.htm


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone here from Stockholm , Sweden?

The NK boutique of Nathalie Schuterman has a Black Papier Zip Bucket bag at % 60 off.
Nathalie Schuterman, Plan 1
Tel: 08-762 82 09
Retail is about $ 1300.
About $ 520 now.


----------



## Sssy

Day 2007 Mastic /Oatmeal
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261965209778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## luxetherapy

Balenciaga city in Automne on Fashionphile!

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-automne-91510

Black city with Giant 21 gold HW on Fashionphile

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-city-black-91122


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2005 Bordeaux City on Yoogiscloset 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/balenciaga-bordeaux-chevre-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2004 Khaki Purse on Yoogiscloset 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/balenciaga-khaki-chevre-leather-purse-bag.html


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2002 Caramel Flat Brass Hobo @ RDC

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-02-S-S-Caramel-Flat-Brass-Hobo-BAL-6044.htm


----------



## mere girl

beige nougatine mini - twiggy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...b8dfa8b&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=121708293658


----------



## mere girl

2002 camel flat brass hobo - 

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/BALENCIAGA-R...09?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item4199934b1d


----------



## mere girl

2003 black weekender

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/BALENCIAGA-2...20?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item4199c37be0


----------



## luxetherapy

Extra shoulder strap in anthracite on Fashionphile! 
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-shoulder-strap-black-91082


----------



## mere girl

2004 marron city!! 

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/BALENCIAGA-PRELOVED-2004-MARRON-CITY-BAG-SAC-/281756132903?


----------



## EmileLove

Bobble key ring:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...balenciaga/bag-charm-balenciaga-1784103.shtml


----------



## Baghera

At NM Tysons Galleria at the clearance table.  Additional 25% off marked price


----------



## luxetherapy

2007 Magenta City on RDC!

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-2007-Fall-Winter-Magenta-Limited-Edition-City-BAL-5945.htm


----------



## Mendezhm

2007 Violet City
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-violet-92809


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2006 Emerald city @ RDC
http://shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-06-S-S-Emerald-Green-City-Bag-BAL-6094.htm


----------



## EmileLove

2005 teal day:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-leather-turquoise-blue-hobo-bag-5060956/?tref=category


----------



## shayna07

2004 Marron Twiggy 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/2004-Balenciaga-twiggy-In-Marron-/221846300125?nav=SEARCH


----------



## EmileLove

2010 Outremer City w/ RH:
http://hgbagsonline.com//cart/balenciaga-2010-outremer-city-p-5681.html


----------



## mere girl

2003 mastic city
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252051910998


----------



## MiuMiuholic

2007 Black Part time with G21 in Chèvre @ fashionphile 
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-gold-part-time-black-86963


----------



## Sssy

2006 Black City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...lack-68D323-/252055640679?hash=item3aafafda67


----------



## mere girl

red chevre hamilton first 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...r-first-bag-/271957299037?hash=item3f51eb0f5d


----------



## anthrosphere

Two Balenciagas spotted at my local Crossroads Trading Co. consignment store. I know the topmost bag costs $600. Not sure about the red one. If you are in Sacramento area you can definitely check it out yourself. Hope these two beautiful bags find a new home soon!

*Contact and directions:*

Crossroads Trading Co.
Arden Square Shopping Center, 2935 Arden Way, Sacramento, CA 95825
(916) 972-9900


----------



## Catash

2005 Bordeaux Twiggy! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...-Red-medium-/161795484272?hash=item25abc32a70


----------



## friponne

2006 Emerald box!  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221855248949?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## EmileLove

Holiday hamilton city in silver:
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...products/balenciaga-2013-metallic-silver-city


----------



## s.tighe

Gilt.com has a sale on new bags in current season colors: vert pinede, rouge cerise, gris fossile, bleu obscur, black, as well as some past season colors. RH / GSH / GGH. 

Silver ME City in Rouge Brique. 

Mini city, Classic city,  First, PT, Work, Papier, Pompon, Canvas totes, backpacks, various clutches and pouches.


----------



## Mendezhm

Black 02 first at Fashionphile!

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-black-94899


----------



## tatertot

Pivione Work w/ free rouge pod http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...C-/171898997947?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## Sssy

2005 Work with matching taupe pod
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...e-Rogue-Pod-/252063816977?hash=item3ab02c9d11


----------



## MiuMiuholic

A lot of oldies goodies have been listed at RDC
2004 Eggplant first
2004 Black First 
Just to name a couple
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga_c91.htm


----------



## MiuMiuholic

New goodies at RDC
1. 2004 Black first
2. 2005 Black City
3. 2005 Bordeaux Day
4. 2006 Ink First 

http://shop.realdealcollection.com/...6197C37A877C21C15BC208EDD7EAF7.m1plqscsfapp01


----------



## Catash

2006 Ink City
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-satchel-2

I got extra photos from them for authentication. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Sssy

2006 Cornflower City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252071936565?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sssy

2003 Lilac First - Pewter HW
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...er-hardware-/262023465465?hash=item3d01d0c9f9


----------



## missmoimoi

Day GSH Holt Renfrew Vancouver today


----------



## Meaghanb123

Neiman's has their event going on with code BET2GET through Wednesday where you get a double value gift card back so if you spend $2000 you get a $600 gift card. Also Neiman's is 8% cash back right now on ******.


----------



## Indiana

'09 Khaki Moto


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...-2009-Fr-38-/111776714547?hash=item1a06694f33


----------



## mayfairdolly

For all those in the UK, Channel Islands and ROI, here's a treat:

http://www.**********.co.uk/private-sales/designer-footwear-and-bag-evening-edit.html?brand=107

All authentic, fantastic finds. If I hadn't just bought a Black City with 12 GGH and a Black First with RH I would be buying one of these beauties! 
Enjoy


----------



## mayfairdolly

Sorry guys - the aboved link doesn't work - soooo frustrating!
Just go to Brand Alley and find the Bals there. 
You have to sign up at www.**********.co.uk
Good luck!


----------



## sandc

Gris Poivre with rggh! Love this bag and it's from an awesome seller!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNW...-Poivre-G12-mrggh-Rose-Gold-HW-City/284941382

She also has Pourpre & Curry!  

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Like-New-Balenciaga-2009-Pourpre-Rh-City-Perfection-/285226746

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Like-New-Balenciaga-2013-Curry-Rh-City-Insane-Leather/285314414


----------



## scrumpy

BNWT part time anthracite with G21 hardware from reputable seller

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...in-with-Giant-21-Silvertone-Hardware-New.html


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Oldies have just been listed at Realdealcollection
1. 2004 Marron City
2. 2004 Pistachio City
3. 2005 Black City 
http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga_c91.htm


----------



## Harper Quinn

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...-Forest-Green-Perforated-Glazed-Lambskin.html
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...mbskin-with-Giant-12-Shiny-Gold-Hardware.html

Gorgeous rare to find forest-green work and deep violet city from a very reputable seller


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Chocolate City, $875!*

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-chocolate-98982


----------



## Cheli

- Nordstrom 
- Montgomery Mall (DC Metro area-Bethesda, MD)
- Balenciaga Classic First (black with silver hardware) and Classic Work (cognac with gold hardware)
- ON THE CLEARANCE TABLE-was returned from online purchase
$1214.98 for First and $1256.98 for Work.


----------



## coucou chanel

Balenciaga Metallic Edge City?
Sorry, I'm not well-versed in Balenciaga.

Found it at my local TJ Maxx today. I was a bit surprised; isn't this from the current season?


----------



## Sssy

2004 City, Rose
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381435936562?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sssy

2006 Ink City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262084694868?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Catcook

There's a classic city Lilac on Fashionphile.  A "Y" tag.


----------



## Sssy

Oldie- Ivory Shrug
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-BALE...255807?hash=item3d06cf53ff:g:gegAAOSwA4dWKTbL


----------



## st.love

Just wanted to let you all know that Gilt is having a Balenciaga sale, there are tons of Cities in all colors & hardware, I just picked up a City with G12 hw for $1499!

Go shop your hearts out!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Hamilton First *(fyi, this is a Danish site but there is an english version as well).

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/4...82&rt=&road=&search=&sort=&status=&AC=2#Reply


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Black City! * 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...255222?hash=item280b1ebb36:g:LlkAAOSw14xWNVJe


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Caramel City!* 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...632067?hash=item1a087e1bc3:g:aWwAAOSw14xWNVYz


----------



## trg05

*2015 Bl City GH !*
http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2015-Bale...icity-Guarantee-tPFr-/281850518046?nav=SEARCH


----------



## trishaluvslv

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-city-bleu-paon-103200

BALENCIAGA Chèvre Silver Metallic Edge City Bleu Paon $1750


----------



## leamb

Amethyst city on AFF!


----------



## Loulou2015

B tag rose city on FP! very good condition RH cheep

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-rose-104012


----------



## Catash

'07 Magenta City and '05 Black First and Chocolate City on Fashionphile!


----------



## Sssy

2005 black City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391320730832?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ElainePG

*Balenciaga Metallic Edge City Black*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...=item4645437bdb:g:EL0AAOSwf-VWWHCM&rmvSB=true
$1695 or best offer


----------



## Alice1979

I saw this on sale at the Nordstrom Houston Galleria, $470.98 from $765 (?) yesterday afternoon.


----------



## scrumpy

Brand new Anthracite part time with g21 hardware on naughtipidginsnest very trusted seller

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...in-with-Giant-21-Silvertone-Hardware-New.html


----------



## Baghera

At Off Fifth Potomac Mills


----------



## squidgee

Hi ladies! Just saw a mangue Velo, rose peche part-time and some other Bals at Saks Off 5th Great Mall in Milpitas! Sorry no pics as husband dragged me away before I had the chance


----------



## s.tighe

2001 Flat Brass First in Red. Didn't even know this bag existed until I found one in the "oldies 2001-2004" club.

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-vingtage-shoulder-bag-rouge-10355074/?tref=category


----------



## Mendezhm

Great find at Yoogi's!!

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/60954/category/9/


----------



## aksaiyo

Black Hamilton First 

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-golden-pearly-first-black-107748


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Navy City!  * 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Super-Price-Offer-2005-S-S-Balenciaga-City-Rh-Navy-Blue/309789171


----------



## PikaboICU

*2010 OUTREMER City*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2010-OUTREMER-City-MAJOR-HOLY-GRAIL-no-longer-available/172046368247?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131227121020%26meid%3D38efa10207664835affef4ddb4ba4696%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D262219299446&autorefresh=true

ETA
*Well that went FAST LOL  
Good for Ceejay! *


----------



## s.tighe

2005 Rouge Theater First 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALENC...760597?hash=item25b43e2155:g:0ewAAOSw14xWOsTV


----------



## lms910

Just ordered a black giant town from Departement Feminin sale!! Came to $1000 exactly with my welcome email of 10% off!!


----------



## s.tighe

2005 Rouge Theater CITY! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...3518&clkid=2446512208823246820&_qi=RTM2247628


----------



## s.tighe

2003 PH Emerald First

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...437005?hash=item4647731c8d:g:rrkAAOSwLN5WkD6l


----------



## s.tighe

2005 Caramel City w/ best offer option

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...257520?hash=item2eea787170:g:~ZkAAOSwv-NWa3DX


----------



## s.tighe

2004 Mystery Green First 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...640012?hash=item2a5f9b4e0c:g:FpoAAOSwuYVWmSz9


----------



## keywi100

Lots of b bags on bluefly- including a few metallic edge bags http://m.bluefly.com/sale/balenciag...2016_01_17_W_LongWeekendSale_Sun_PM-_-privacy


----------



## Harper Quinn

Rose bruyere velo with rose gold hardware- lovely neutral pink
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...-Giant-12-Rose-Gold-Velo-in-Rose-Bruyere.html


----------



## monella

Just came across this Balenciaga City in the rare giant rose gold hardware! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291669847404?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## aksaiyo

Balenciaga Mini Mini City Keychain, light purple, not sure what color it is exactly
Broken/split top zipper tassel and missing lobster claw clip
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/balenciaga-11355634/?tref=category


----------



## GinaGeorge

2012 Giant 12 City in Cassis/Burgundy
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-C...245000?hash=item43e8d77c48:g:sN4AAOSwpRRWplly


----------



## Catash

2004 Yellow First!

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-yellow-112387


----------



## s.tighe

02 Flat Brass First in Black on Tradesy

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag-black-10589173/

*Link won't work... Listed on Tradesy as "motorcycle black cross body bag," item #10589173 in "cross body bags" category.


----------



## s.tighe

04 Pistachio Mini-Classique

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BALENC...116369?hash=item2eeb2d6511:g:epIAAOSwoydWrAXH


----------



## s.tighe

05 Apple Green First

https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-55


----------



## s.tighe

07 Mogano (?) First
https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-60


----------



## s.tighe

04 Anis Mini Classique

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/balenciaga-motocross-mini-classique-bag-1


----------



## thompk

s.tighe said:


> 07 Mogano (?) First
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-60



It's a 2004 FW Marron First for anyone that's looking for a great oldie and an earlier bag.


----------



## jellenp32

A colequit first just came up on annsfabulousfinds.com.
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co.../bg-k0114-14-balenciaga-2012-coquelicot-first


----------



## PikaboICU

05 Turquoise First..   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Loved-Balenciaga-Turquoise-First/161965864933?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20131231084308%26meid%3D7c9707bb3f914aef9fd04d306f1ecada%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D24%26rkt%3D24%26sd%3D252263163042


----------



## Sssy

2005 Chocolate Twiggy
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...585236?hash=item2ca8162794:g:8XIAAOSwuWVWE8PW


----------



## anthrosphere

Balenciaga Pom in SGH and coral color. $1,119

http://www.saksoff5th.com/leather-bucket-bag/0400088957873.html


----------



## jellenp32

Blue Persian GSH hip
http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...114-12-balenciaga-2014-gsh12-persian-bleu-hip


----------



## s.tighe

04 Rose flat clutch (right now only visible to first look participants - goes general 8/8)

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/balenciaga-motocross-flat-cluch


----------



## anthrosphere

5 yummy Balenciagas for sale on CoutureUSA:

http://www.coutureusa.com/m-233-balenciaga.aspx?cat=4


----------



## muchstuff

...until midnight MST Feb 10th, coupon code SAVETEN.


----------



## Sssy

Murier City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...191347?hash=item3d10e11473:g:VxAAAOSwnLdWs7Sn


----------



## miasvault

Magenta City RH on Fashionphile! http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-magenta-104126

Why, oh, why am I relegated to Ban Island right now?! I can't even dip a toe in the water right now, I'm living so far in the dense brush of the island!


----------



## anthrosphere

CoutureUSA is having a sale right now for Valentine's Day. Shop now: http://ow.ly/Y0CTM


----------



## PikaboICU

I happened upon this: AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA* 2015 MGSH VERT TREFLE MINI CITY*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-2015-MGSH-VERT-TREFLE-MINI-CITY/201513948161?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D34864%26meid%3D8a698907fab04389887952b41bd62c9d%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D182016603958


----------



## muchstuff

HG Bags has a black Hip with gold G12 hardware, lovely combination, for pre-order at $795

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-22_103/black-gold-giant-g12-hip-p-4407.html


----------



## muchstuff

HG Bags weekend sale extended plus coupon...

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?ca=2e204899-4334-4533-bc7c-e634ac38804d&c=be2ee780-d8ea-11e5-8373-d4ae52724810&ch=be4afb00-d8ea-11e5-8373-d4ae52724810


----------



## Loulou2015

Balenciaga 2005 SS Dolma Green Chevre Leather Planet Shoulder!

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....er-Planet-Shoulder-BAL-6808.htm?categoryId=-1


----------



## muchstuff

HG Bags 20% off coupon code "20foryou", 25% off Bal jackets code "25JACK"

http://www.hgbagsonline.com/cart/


----------



## BeautyLin

Toronto: bloor has the first, metallic edge in a new dark color with Gold hw,i believe is the new bleu nuit color, they also have the town with the new silver plates, the leather is smooth and beautiful, also black ME city with silver however lady looking at it seemed quite interested. Yorkdale has the bleu nuiit city ME in Gold hardware, grey ME with silver hardware. Both places have the new bleu acier ME in the velo and mini, with silver, but they didnt order color for the city


----------



## BeautyLin

Sorry correction, bloor has the PARTTIME, not the first in ME bleu nuit. Looks like city but shorter and a lot wider. This is all at holt renfrew


----------



## PikaboICU

Wow Look at this Orange Velo! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-1985-Authentic-BALENCIAGA-Velo-Shoulder-Crossbody-Golden-BAG-Orange/201519696793?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D35830%26meid%3D13e1282251234829ac4ee1f1eca3a9ac%26pid%3D100010%26rk%3D13%26rkt%3D24%26sd%3D111917045490


----------



## jellenp32

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...225-05-balenciaga-2015-gsh12-blue-lazuli-town

A super vibrant blue!


----------



## s.tighe

A SEA of 2004 EGGPLANT leather!! 2004 Eggplant Ring Handle Hobo. Purple lovers, rejoice!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-hobo-bag-purple-13040065/?tref=category


----------



## Louliu71

From a trusted Uk consigner

Balenciaga City in Anthracite Lambskin with Giant 12 Rose Gold Hardware


http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...ambskin-with-Giant-12-Rose-Gold-Hardware.html


----------



## aksaiyo

Grey 2013 Hamilton First 
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322033443593


----------



## kateincali

anthracite city with GHW

www.ebay.com/itm/-/301904862956


----------



## muchstuff

2004 true red First on HG Bags

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-105_106/balenciaga-2004-red-first-chevre-leather-wpewter-hw-p-6021.html


----------



## muchstuff

Now that's definitely blue...

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-22_103/blue-highlight-city-silver-hw-p-5937.html


----------



## Loulou2015

Oldie Pewter first! 

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-first-pewter-119239


----------



## Loulou2015

BALENCIAGA 2002 BURGUNDY FLAT BRASS LE DIX TOTE CARIBOU!!

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/pr...lenciaga-2002-burgundy-flat-brass-le-dix-tote


----------



## kateincali

Balenciaga City Magenta 2005 Motorcycle Bag Chevre Leather 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-City-Magenta-2005-Motorcycle-Bag-Chevre-Leather-TPF-/322060496090


----------



## Indiana

2011 Coq City!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...395402?hash=item1a11c6de4a:g:f-4AAOSwbwlXDMo3


----------



## Catash

AG City! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...b24d1ff&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=282004989665


----------



## LostInBal

08 Black City

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Authentic-BALENCIAGA-CITY-S-S-2008-in-BLACK-Classic-Hardware-/152057549940?hash=item2367561474:g:f00AAOSwQjNW9Aas


----------



## Louliu71

hobo in marine blue from a  Uk seller

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...-Blue-Chevre-with-Giant-21-Gold-Hardware.html


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Another 08 Black - this time a twiggy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111970977345?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge Theatre First!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311596441497?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga sale on tradesy!


----------



## muchstuff

Does this even happen? I've never seen it before and wasn't sent an email...!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for the heads up.  LVs are also on sale.  Too bad I don't have the funds right now to buy any of my over 100 Loves


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  LVs are also on sale.  Too bad I don't have the funds right now to buy any of my over 100 Loves



It's over...very very weird. I think they may have had a glitch in their system, I've never seen a site-wide sale like that, unadvertised, and for such a short period. My theory? In their haste to get out their ode to Prince sale (they had a special sale on purple items), someone screwed up and for a short period of time it was a site-wide sale. Just a theory...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> It's over...very very weird. I think they may have had a glitch in their system, I've never seen a site-wide sale like that, unadvertised, and for such a short period. My theory? In their haste to get out their ode to Prince sale (they had a special sale on purple items), someone screwed up and for a short period of time it was a site-wide sale. Just a theory...



i noticed my closet was on sale for like 2 seconds... well, about an hour, but then .. poof... gone.

AFF *is* having a Bal sale today (Fri. 4/22)... $125 off any Bal purchase... although she's also on Tradesy, so waiting for the coupon would get you $200 off there...


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i noticed my closet was on sale for like 2 seconds... well, about an hour, but then .. poof... gone.
> 
> AFF *is* having a Bal sale today (Fri. 4/22)... $125 off any Bal purchase... although she's also on Tradesy, so waiting for the coupon would get you $200 off there...



I've been told that Tradesy shut down the sale due to comments made about the sale being a distasteful way of profiting from someone's death. Fair point.


----------



## zestypasta

Turquoise 05 first on the Real real, and it's real....no doubt...see tag pic in last photo enlarge. $476 steal!


----------



## Michelle1x

Balenciaga Day Messenger (new) on amuze for $535.  Looks to be a turquoise color - but they don't say.
http://www.amuze.com/products/day-messenger-bag#.VxuiIPkrKUk


----------



## baybay0359

Hey guys,

Neiman marcus has a promotion going on where it is $200 off select purchases, and balenciaga is included! I just bought a black giant hip for 655!


----------



## LostInBal

*06 Rouille Work!!!*

http://www.ebay.es/itm/BALENCIAGA-ROUILLE-WORK-HANDBAG-CHEVRE-LEATHER-Regular-Hardware-BURNT-ORANGE-/172005245398?hash=item280c4fc1d6:g:39EAAOSwiwVWT1Nz


----------



## muchstuff

25% off listed price, Bag Borrow or Steal

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/buy/designers/balenciaga


----------



## muchstuff

These are just too cute...

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-22_103/balenciaga-key-chain-p-4330.html


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Fashionphile Rouge Theatre City

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-rouge-theatre-123415


----------



## cocopuff

Dark yellow gold hardware metallic edge in black goat leather 

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Balenciaga-Cla...Handbag-WITH-RECEIPT-/222097271917?nav=SEARCH


----------



## LostInBal

05 S/S Black First "A" tag for $259

http://www.ebay.es/itm/AUTH-Black-B...152289?hash=item1a137da9e1:g:Bs0AAOSwRH5XKbsz


----------



## ponypie

A slew of golden oldies - many chèvre - on ******!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-105_106/


----------



## clevercat

Chèvre Anis Purse!

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Anis-Chartreuse-Chevre-Purse-RDC-7031.htm


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

My SA has this bag on sale at Nm -- $1215 from $2025.. PM for SA INFO


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

my SA has this now $375 from $635... PM FOR Sa info


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

My SA has this now $1650 from $2750!!!! NM pm for SA info


----------



## StefaniJoy

ROUGE THEATER 05 CITY BAG on EBAY right now!!


----------



## StefaniJoy




----------



## Baghera

saw a grey ostrich first (around $3K from 5k) at Nordstrom on presale


----------



## StylishMD

Balenciaga private sale on NM today, shoes, bracelets, a few bags (not really impressed with those)


----------



## anthrosphere

Some Bals on sale at the arden fair Nordstrom for their half yearly sale. Mostly just backpacks, really. I didnt check the prices but feel free to call them if you are interested.
916-646-2400


----------



## muchstuff

eggplant City on eBay...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/311623535332?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## LostInBal

2011 Coquelicot City RH


http://www.videdressing.us/leather-handbags/balenciaga/p-4900921.html


----------



## Livia1

*2006 Rouille Twiggy

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-2...841094?hash=item2a69835506:g:NYgAAOSwmtJXUrKB
*


----------



## muchstuff

Magenta City 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Giant-City-Bag-Magenta-/401131699307?hash=item5d654ffc6b:g:BW8AAOSwLnBXU2Bb


----------



## pfb82

30% off  select motorcycle bags in balenciaga taipei. Now at NT42K.


----------



## LostInBal

05 denim First PH!!

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Authentic-Ba...093268?hash=item1a14dbb714:g:bj0AAOSwLnBXVUCa


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i've been wanting a flat crossbody for a quite a while and i scored a really good deal today and wanted to share. they are usually 735 or 755 i think, but NM has them for 570/558 with a 50 off coupon, so 520/508 for either a blue or black w/free shipping. they also have the envelope clutches on sale for about 900.


----------



## scrumpy

Couple of nice bags in NPN sale
http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_431369-SALE.html


----------



## luxlover

Neiman Palo Alto seen today. $1,110 plus additional 25% off.


----------



## *~*Sparkles*~*

10% off everything at Yoogis Closet with code JUNE16SALE for 2 days only.


----------



## muchstuff

Bag Borrow or Steal has a 30% off sale with promo code SITEWIDE 30 until tomorrow midnight PST. A nice black Day with GSH...and a Y tag classic black City, as well as a few other nice bags in the BUY section!


----------



## s.tighe

(What appears to be a...) 2004 Dark Turquoise PH MU clutch on Tradesy. (Inaccurately listed as 2006 outremer).
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-clutch-outremer-blue-17013742/?tref=category


----------



## honey52

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Balenciaga-Metallic-Edge-Envelope-Crossbody-Bag-Red/prod182090041/p.prod

*Metallic Edge Envelope Crossbody Bag, Red*
*Original: $1,335.00  NOW: $994.00
Extra 35% off : $646.10
*


----------



## muchstuff

red 2012-13 Holiday Hamilton City on eBay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...992768?hash=item41ad8424c0:g:5mkAAOSw-KFXdDeP


----------



## muchstuff

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-rouge-theatre-132858


----------



## LostInBal

05 F/W Black City

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-B...996895?hash=item3d1f2c38df:g:UPsAAOSwRQlXgBGK


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge Theatre City.

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-rouge-theatre-132858


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Rouge Theatre City.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-rouge-theatre-132858


Sold, sorry, this was moved here by the mods and is a dupe of an earlier post.


----------



## laurenpeabody

Studded t-strap sandals 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262525081080?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2648


----------



## s.tighe

2004 Mystery Green First
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...026172?hash=item33bb60f6fc:g:y4gAAOSwYSlXh9qV


----------



## Anna_525

Light Olive Work RGGH on ******  http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenc...ga-olive-rose-gold-giant-g22-work-p-6213.html


----------



## muchstuff

Beautiful amethyst gold G21 hobo on RDC...

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....2EEAB6EB4B1234B20B956EA55E5C2.p3plqscsfapp004


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful amethyst gold G21 hobo on RDC...
> 
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection....2EEAB6EB4B1234B20B956EA55E5C2.p3plqscsfapp004


Card says lambskin, and it looks like lambskin, too


----------



## alla.miss

Classic *Metallic Edge Iridecent* City @ bysymphony 

https://www.bysymphony.com/balenciaga-classic-mini-edge-iridescent-city-shoulder-bag-52575.html


----------



## muchstuff

05 Denim and boar leather First...

http://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-brownblue-denim-and-leather-classic-first-shoulder-bag/


----------



## muchstuff

04 anis make up clutch on eBay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...703461?hash=item236e427125:g:AsoAAOSwIgNXjm34


----------



## alla.miss

These are available @ The Corner, Berlin, Germany 
e-mail Martina m.radonjic@thecornerberlin.de if interested


----------



## CeeJay

A gorgeous 2007 Violene/Violet (Grape) Work with the G21 Silver Hardware on ******!!!  Yum, yum!!!  
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenc...rape-work-wsilver-giant-hw-chevre-p-5489.html


----------



## LoveM&S

Off 5th site finds:
Pompon: http://www.saksoff5th.com/main/Prod...4&P_name=Balenciaga&N=302023728&bmUID=lpj.qP7

Day: http://www.saksoff5th.com/main/Prod...3&P_name=Balenciaga&N=302023728&bmUID=lpj.IY7


----------



## muchstuff

Received an email this morning from Ann's Fab Finds, $200 off all Bals today only plus upgraded USPS priority shipping with code ILUVBAL. Not sure but you may have to have signed up for wishlist notifications.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga ?redirect_mongo_id=57ab97446a7b50000d000590&utm_source=Springbot&utm_medium=Web&utm_campaign=Email


----------



## Conni618

*F/W 2005 Black City, with Best Offer!*
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...CONVERTIBLE+CLASSIC+CITY+SATCHEL+BAG&_sacat=0


----------



## muchstuff

Don't know much about RueLaLa but they have a sale on...

/www.ruelala.com/boutique/96287/?utm_source=boutiqueopen&mid=7219804&jb=716&e=clh@telus.net&u=1438634&j=21815&l=37_HTML&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=11am-


----------



## muchstuff

Trendlee weekend sale, 10% off over $500, code  WEEKENDTREAT

https://www.trendlee.com/


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

2005 Taupe chevre Day 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-authen...aupe-chevre-Very-good-condition-/262605066804


----------



## Luv n bags

There are some very pretty Balenciaga City bags on Overstock.com.  There is one color called "rouge cherished" that looks like maroon.  Also have a two beautiful blue cities.  One is a mini city.
 Look online for the $40 coupon.  I believe the price is $1399 for the City and $1815 for the Mini City.  Free shipping!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Rue LaLa has a sale on violet prune (colour looks redder in their pics?)

https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/96...l=37_HTML&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=11am-


----------



## CeeJay

tigertrixie said:


> There are some very pretty Balenciaga City bags on Overstock.com.  There is one color called "rouge cherished" that looks like maroon.  Also have a two beautiful blue cities.  One is a mini city.
> Look online for the $40 coupon.  I believe the price is $1399 for the City and $1815 for the Mini City.  Free shipping!!!


Just clarification .. they probably meant "Rouge Cerises" .. which is NOT the current Maroon .. but the 2015 F/W Rouge Cerises color.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Ann's fabulous finds has a bleu roi Work bag with giant silver hardware....it's so tempting!


----------



## muchstuff

S/S 04 yellow first on Fashionphile.

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-yellow-112387


----------



## muchstuff

Reebonz has a sale on, if you're looking for a Town they have a couple.

https://www.reebonz.com/event/t2053...ail&utm_content=new-1&utm_campaign=new-events


----------



## PikaboICU

2004 Eggplant City!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga-city-bag-Purple/131941180786?


----------



## muchstuff

05 caramel First on Yoogis...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/balenciaga-caramel-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-first-bag.html


----------



## muchstuff

05 turquoise First on eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122152492210?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## PikaboICU

Couple really nice & pampered oldies on Real Deal today...
Wish I wasn't Bal banned for the next decade. LOL

Gorgeous '05 Turquoise!! 








And an '05 Black


----------



## aksaiyo

Black Hamilton Velo on EBay 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/232096801836


----------



## Jira

*2006 Ink Work: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...869863?hash=item465604dc67:g:VIcAAOSwLnBX4tec


----------



## PikaboICU

Gorgeous 05 Turquoise First on Ann's FF


----------



## alla.miss

Yoogi's has a special 15% off all Balenciaga products!
Use code Balenciaga15 at checkout @ https://www.yoogiscloset.com
During October 5-7 only


----------



## PikaboICU

*You get ALL 3 items! Black City Bag with Planet & Mini First Keychain!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252569799121?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## LoveM&S

Off 5th at Great Mall California finds. I'm totally out of touch about color names, so I don't know those bags' colors.
Day: $1099.99
Part time: $1199.99


----------



## muchstuff

05 apple green City on RDC...
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....72370FA1A5C9213038E434568A0FC.p3plqscsfapp001


----------



## XCCX

A brand new red clutch with g12 ghw!
Great price!!

http://theluxurycloset.com/ar/women/balenciaga-red-lambskin-leather-giant-gh-envelope-strap-clutch/


----------



## XCCX

A brand new red clutch with g12 ghw!
Great price!!

http://theluxurycloset.com/ar/women/balenciaga-red-lambskin-leather-giant-gh-envelope-strap-clutch/


----------



## PikaboICU

What an interesting bag on Fashionphile.. 
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-veau-papier-basket-tote-piscine-blue-146901
*"Veau Papier Basket Tote Piscine Blue"*


----------



## muchstuff

For any of you looking at the 05 magenta WE on TRR, here are some additional pics they sent me. Looks like a bit of a  hot mess IMHO unless you're looking for a DIY...gotta wonder why they didn't send additional pics of the back of the bag...


----------



## LoveM&S

Many Bal bags are listed on Off 5th site now.
https://www.saksoff5th.com/Balencia...?Ns=P_saleprice|0&Ns=P_saleprice&Ne=395181059


----------



## PikaboICU

seagullz said:


> Wow I think that's was the one but it sold out so fast yeah.  Thanks for helping!



Drat well there's a few on the 'bay but they're a little more expensive.. $225 each.
There's a black & a brown one..
I see them often on TRR so if you don't get one on eBay- or you want to wait, I can watch for you & post here when another comes up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Balenci...824570?hash=item2ef6020aba:g:hyQAAOSwFe5Xy1oo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Balenci...434478?hash=item2a734391ae:g:7D4AAOSwFe5Xy0nZ


----------



## PikaboICU

Lovely Holiday Colored Bracelets at TheRealReal, good prices.
https://www.therealreal.com/sales/w...127&order=newest&price_from=&price_to=&utf8=✓

$145.00






$175.00 20% off code




$175.00


----------



## ksuromax

@BalenciagaKitte 
http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/...sic-zip-around-leather-cross-body-bag-1036616


----------



## muchstuff

2017 holiday Bals on HG bags...

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-22_103/


----------



## MonsieurMode

*BALENCIAGA Winter 2016 Pre-Sale from Barneys

PM me for SA info if interested!

*


----------



## lvchanelboy

Balenciaga sale at Saks 30% off. PM me for SA info.


----------



## loveshoes1

Off5th has a lot of bags listed right now.


----------



## mere girl

Black holiday Hamilton chèvre velo 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Bal...3A8328235c1580a5eb220ab1c1fff38973%7Ciid%3A22


----------



## muchstuff

HG Bags has a couple of 2017 holiday bags available for pre-order.

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-22_103/


----------



## Magayon_ako

City Moutarde on eBay .... item ending soon


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks sale 30%. PM me for SA info


----------



## muchstuff

Lovely 05 chocolate City on a Canadian site, Love That Bag. Prices are in CDN dollars. (roughly $980.00 USD) Alice, the owner, is great, and does layaway.

http://www.lovethatbag.ca/collections/balenciaga/products/balenciaga-dark-brown-city-bag


----------



## romanticomedy

There is a 09 Officer Day in SGH listed on Vestiaire !


----------



## muchstuff

Yoogis has a poupre brogues City in what looks like excellent condition.

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/76277/category/9/


----------



## muchstuff

Never been much of an exotics fan but saw these at Nordstrom Vancouver (python)...


----------



## muchstuff

An 05 magenta City

http://luxurygaragesale.com/collect...r-distressed-classic-city-studded-satchel-bag


----------



## muchstuff

ink Twiggy on eBay...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-Balenc...409012?hash=item33c4b32d74:g:gTsAAOSwux5YThBt


----------



## muchstuff

05 black City on eBay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/152374799267?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks is having their gift card event and all Balenciaga bags are included. PM for my SA's info


----------



## mere girl

08 ruby RH City 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...942936?hash=item28285e0818:g:rEkAAOSw241YcNB-


----------



## LostInBal

Wow!!!! Alert oldie lovers!!!
A 01 FB Caramel tote!!!
http://www.vestiairecollective.es/m...bolso-first-de-cuero-balenciaga-3388424.shtml


----------



## mere girl

2011 anthra GSH Day
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...801749?hash=item1ebf422415:g:mTIAAOSwt5hYZ~Qx


----------



## mere girl

metallic edge city rose fluorescent pink

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...838384?hash=item3ad7b18470:g:NtQAAOSw-0xYeIo~


----------



## LostInBal

01 FB black tote caribou leather gold tag!!

http://www.vestiairecollective.es/m...o-bandolera-de-cuero-balenciaga-3381521.shtml


----------



## alla.miss

I would like to share with all bal lovers a reputable retailer  with a wide range of Balenciaga bags available : https://www.vitkac.com
This is a large department store in Warsaw, Poland (like Saks, Harrods, etc) and they have a 10% for first order, ship worldwide excluding Russia and claim vat exclusion for those outside of EU.
They still have some bals on sale.
Ps I don't work there [emoji102]


----------



## Rocket_girl

Blackout Bals on Bluefly 18% off!  -- http://www.bluefly.com/


----------



## samantro

2013 curry classic City
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-S-S-...000669?hash=item28292546dd:g:Fn8AAOSw44BYfNns


----------



## scrumpy

2010 Castagna city with gsh 
https://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipi...kin-with-Giant-21-Silver-Hardware-As-New.html


----------



## muchstuff

05 black City...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...617794?hash=item237cdb89c2:g:IgkAAOSwt5hYY0~z


----------



## muchstuff

RDC has listed a bunch of Bals on eBay as auction items with some fairly attractive opening bids...


----------



## muchstuff

RDC has a two day Valentine sale, 10% off, code LOVE10.


----------



## alla.miss

Sang Courier bag @ Culta Status Australia on sale

https://cultstatus.com.au/collections/sale-bags/products/balenciaga-courier-1795967#.WKGMUhRvzUQ


----------



## squidgee

2005 (Z-tag) Rouge Theatre First on Fashionphile!
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-rouge-theatre-162649
Price: $525


----------



## LostInBal

03 Dark Caramel City!!

http://www.ebay.es/itm/RARE-2007-ba...134618?hash=item2120dadb1a:g:mogAAOSwCU1Yqnxv


----------



## Indiana

Praline Hip!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...235484?hash=item1a2654b5dc:g:y9MAAOSwtfhYrZl-


----------



## muchstuff

2002 suede multi zip/pewter hardware...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...521469?hash=item237e85507d:g:dscAAOSw2gxYrhk3


----------



## muchstuff

2007 jaune marigold? Day with GSH...

https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...cts/bg-l0210-04-balenciaga-2007-gsh-jaune-day


----------



## CeeJay

'08 Amethyst Make-Up! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282372991922?ul_noapp=true


----------



## CeeJay

05 Magenta Chevre City!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Gorgeo...365479?hash=item25d04afda7:g:iCYAAOSwWxNYsKW9


----------



## CeeJay

An '05 'Z' Chevre RH City .. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...812096?hash=item237ea84440:g:Gd0AAOSwEzxYY1K0


----------



## piosavsfan

Apple Green City 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/192110730703



Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Newbie posting what I think/hope is a find from 2001:

https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...leather-bag-flat-brass-hardware/id-v_2332653/

"Very rare black pebbled caribou leather bag designed by Nicolas Ghesquière..."


----------



## Catash

Multiple oldies:
01 Le Dix Hobo:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...009997?hash=item4b13756d4d:g:x1UAAOSwdGFYxAo8

04 True Red First:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...ssique-Handbag-w-Pewter-Hardware/322389565527

04 Yellow/Marigold First:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...e-Handbag-w-Pewter-Hardware-Mint/322441775127

04 Rose First:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bal...36ed6c4&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=322441775127

05 Rouge Theatre First:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bal...046897?hash=item4b1366bb31:g:fXcAAOSwax5Ywsv-

04 Light Turquoise MU
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...473521?hash=item33ca2ff871:g:KLAAAOSw32lYwrlp

04 Anis MU
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...985128?hash=item4b1365c9e8:g:ih8AAOSw32lYwruh


----------



## piosavsfan

Eggplant city
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58c5c3189c6fcf58f904f53b

Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Conni618

*2004 Marron City!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...603353?hash=item3d35fa5559:g:0D0AAOSwWxNYy385


----------



## Conni618

*2003 Blue Jean First!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...616098?hash=item3d35fa8722:g:-6gAAOSw4A5Yy4R-


----------



## SilverStCloud

Two oldies in the First style!

2003 Rouge First in pewter hardware
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222445975279

2004 Cafe First in pewter hardware
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222445887418


----------



## LostInBal

04 Dark Turquoise First PH!! 

http://www.ebay.es/itm/2004-Balenci...345514?hash=item4b1413226a:g:hZ4AAOSwax5Y0Zu2


----------



## mere girl

2008 Ruby RH 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...788754?hash=item282e054392:g:KGIAAOSw9GhYb~CT


----------



## mere girl

2007 Cafe GGH

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...787835?hash=item282e053ffb:g:dIwAAOSwZQRYcMVu


----------



## Julide

Crocodile City

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-crocodile-city-black-149463#


----------



## LostInBal

*Rare 03 Cafe First PH!!*

http://snobshopper.tictail.com/prod...k-turquoise-blue-w-pewter-hardware-super-rare

*03 Rouge First PH!!*

http://snobshopper.tictail.com/prod...ique-bag-w-pewter-hardware-new-condition-nwts

*04 True Red First PH!!*

http://snobshopper.tictail.com/prod...ondition-motorcycle-classique-shoulderhandbag

www.snobshopper.tictail.com


----------



## CeeJay

Gorgeous Rouge Vif on ******!!! 
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenc...006-rouge-vif-city-chevre-leather-p-6855.html


----------



## muchstuff

2002 Monk First with pewter HW...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-Balenc...817410?hash=item4b1466a102:g:OBUAAOSwuLZY2POc


----------



## piosavsfan

Emerald First 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Balenc...813055?hash=item4b14668fff:g:nskAAOSwax5Y2PDV


----------



## bagladyfrog

Neiman Marcus Last Call Grapevine Mills Mall in Texas.  Too many to list details but they were all ~25% off


----------



## bagladyfrog

20% off of $650 Neiman Marcus Last Call Grapevine Mills Mall in Texas


----------



## muchstuff

2001 Black Flat Brass Le Dix First Gold Tag...

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-2001-Black-Flat-Brass-Le-Dix-First-Gold-Tag-Bag-/182515379355


----------



## mere girl

2004 seafoam First
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...027613?hash=item1ec4dfe9dd:g:kg4AAOSwU8hY5lT2


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

2004 Black City 
http://www.ebay.es/itm/Stunning-Bal...329446?hash=item3adcd94426:g:xWEAAOSwB09YSIFH


----------



## muchstuff

2002 Black Suede Multi-Zip Messenger w/ Pewter Hardware
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...420941?hash=item238226910d:g:dscAAOSw2gxYrhk3


----------



## mere girl

Galet with GGH part time 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...056904?hash=item3ae3639308:g:x9IAAOSwcB5ZDcjG


----------



## muchstuff

05 indigo City...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/152526452703?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jeanstohandbags

2013 Red Hamilton Velo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201914097159?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## muchstuff

04 Eggplant First on Yoogis...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-eggplant-leather-motorcycle-first-bag.html


----------



## muchstuff

05 caramel City on ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...752258?hash=item2cbf1a9882:g:cn4AAOSwCU1Y0WWC


----------



## muchstuff

Lagon G12 Part Time on eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...832799?hash=item2a822115df:g:G~0AAOSwo0JWG0rJ


----------



## MonsieurMode

Balenciaga pre-sale at Barneys. All 30% off. PM me for SA info. Can ship within USA.


----------



## Conni618

*2004 F/W Anis City!  $285!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...646301?hash=item33ce8c7f9d:g:FM0AAOSw3gJZFV~m


----------



## muchstuff

2013 pearly bronze LE City on Yoogis...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/balenciaga-bronze-chevre-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html


----------



## muchstuff

07 tomate City on Trendlee...

https://www.trendlee.com/collection...y-classic-studs-handbag-leather-medium1510559


----------



## BPC

07 Mogano City
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-...Satchel-Bag-/332213103021?hash=item4d5971a9ad


----------



## muchstuff

Nordstrom Vancouver pre-sale is on and they're going fast...Holt Renfrew also has some on pre-sale.


----------



## Conni618

*2004 Eggplant City!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...110651?hash=item2cbf7b9dfb:g:ezMAAOSwYvFZHjR0


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cultstatus in Australia 20% off all full priced Balenciaga styles

From the e-mail:
OFFER ENDS STRICTLY SUNDAY 28TH MAY 2017 6PM WST
Use "CULTSTATUS.SALE" at checkout 

https://www.cultstatus.com.au/collections/balenciaga


----------



## muchstuff

Holiday 2013 pearly bronze City on Yoogis...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/balenciaga-bronze-chevre-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html


----------



## chriseamon

Found these at my local TJ Maxx!!


----------



## chriseamon

Another super lucky find at TJ Maxx


----------



## muchstuff

I'm guessing 08 sapphire Day with CGH

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...618621?hash=item4b1a1c707d:g:mvUAAOSwxu5ZE0Gm


----------



## muchstuff

05 olive Day,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-2005-Olive-Green-Chèvre-Day-Bag-MINT/152593575875?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

Anyone looking for a hobo?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...355049?hash=item238782da29:g:NHkAAOSwhQhY3b3L
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...358666?hash=item238782e84a:g:yBQAAOSwYvFZIjqc


----------



## muchstuff

2002 Multi-zip suede messenger/pewter HW...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...352952?hash=item238782d1f8:g:dscAAOSw2gxYrhk3


----------



## jellyv

Barneys, Blackout City AJ in Marron Caramel at 50% off*  $1479*
http://www.barneys.com/product/balenciaga-blackout-city-aj-bag-504858664.html


----------



## kateincali

black leather messenger bag, $875
https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Black-Leather-Messenger-Bag-5648e555d14d7b0226002b1a
additional photos

NWT black boston shoulder bag, $1460
https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Boston-Shoulder-Bag-Satchel-Black-57e595b76a58309111008a3a

NWT work padlock XS gray vernis tote, $1845
https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Work-Padlock-XS-Gray-Vernis-Tote-5636a6564e95a38050004847


----------



## muchstuff

Metal edge iridescent City on TRR...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-2016-metallic-edge-iridescent-city-bag


----------



## muchstuff

05 olive Day, mint.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...050005?hash=item23891a2f55:g:idkAAOSwiBpZcWVg


----------



## Catash

Not sure if it was posted before:
2005 Chocolate City
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...mbskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-86142.html


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Black Caribou Flat Brass Tote on RDC $800 
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....8350037717D0C1E.p3plqscsfapp004?categoryId=-1


----------



## Conni618

_*2005 Apple Green City!*
http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-apple-green-192179_


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Another Black Caribou Flat Brass Tote (this one is a Gold Tag!) on Ebay - Linda*s***Stuff - $800 obo 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## ksuromax

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...353391?hash=item33d4ca33af:g:CGcAAOSw8GxZkczy
anyone looking for ME iridescent city?


----------



## PursePassionLV

Blue Metallic edge city
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/bg-l0803-10-balenciaga-blue-classic-metallic-edge-city


----------



## ksuromax

'Z'-tag Black City 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/222629334528?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649&rmvSB=true


----------



## christymarie340

I found a gorgeous black city for $1299 at the runway TJ max in Langhorne PA if anyone is local and looking!


----------



## muchstuff

Outremer City on Yoogi's...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...mbskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-86947.html


----------



## muchstuff




----------



## muchstuff

If only the City was my style.......2004 pumpkin EUC
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...710946?hash=item2cc6133e62:g:~h0AAOSwAc1ZssyF


----------



## muchstuff

2009 tempete Pompon with GSH...
http://www.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-P...=item2a8d1126c4:g:sw4AAOSw9YNZs76G&rmvSB=true


----------



## muchstuff

Hamilton City from trusted tPFer...
https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/balenciaga-city-classic-hamilton/53879632?refreshtsusersession=1


----------



## ksuromax

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/253145630768?ul_noapp=true
City in Mogano from 2007


----------



## muchstuff

2003 lilac City ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...616696?hash=item2cc67c9df8:g:nhIAAOSwg0BZvZQf


----------



## muchstuff

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-RARE-Ba...321894?hash=item1c922a2d26:g:RisAAOSwugtZvvVQ


----------



## muchstuff

HG Bags has a bunch of 06-08 bags, besace messengers, weekenders, couriers...

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-105_106/


----------



## muchstuff

Looks like a rouge theatre maxi twiggy on TRR...

https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-motocross-classic-maxi-twiggy-bag-9


----------



## muchstuff

RDC just listed some lovely covered giant hardware bags from 2010...

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga_c91.htm


----------



## anthrosphere

Balenciaga City $1199.99 in a beautiful denim blue with gold giant hardware. Palm Beach outlet TJ Maxx in Florida.


----------



## Colby21

TJ Maxx online 
$1299
https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...95444?colorId=NS1003537&pos=3:10&N=3258590146


----------



## Colby21

Colby21 said:


> TJ Maxx online
> $1299
> https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...95444?colorId=NS1003537&pos=3:10&N=3258590146



Wallet too 
$499
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/Made-In-Italy-Leather-Wallet/1000235557


----------



## Colby21

Last one I swear. Raining wallets at TJ Maxx. $499
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/Made-In-Italy-Leather-Wallet/1000266890


----------



## muchstuff

Graffitti City small on Trendlee...

https://www.trendlee.com/collection...aga-city-graffiti-bag-leather-small1444496690


----------



## LoveM&S

Off 5th in Great Mall, Mipitas CA. Sorry, I didn't check the prices.


----------



## peacebabe

Highly sought after 2005 yummy Chevre Black City !!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...027648?hash=item33d82afb80:g:BZAAAOSwMf1Zpzzn


----------



## peacebabe

Another 2005 rare gem !!! And it comes with the even rarer matching Planet for conveniently extend the strap !!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...575521?hash=item2cc7ad2a21:g:aCAAAOSwuZlZ2qm-


----------



## peacebabe

Another 2005 rare gem !!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-...998818?hash=item2a90dc8a22:g:3TsAAOSwQm9Z1RMk


----------



## muchstuff

Lovely GGH vert fonce Part Time on Fashionphile...

http://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-gold-part-time-vert-fonce-204601


----------



## muchstuff

Eggplant City on HG Bags, needs some love...

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-105_106/balenciaga-2004-egglplant-city-chevre-p-7273.html


----------



## peacebabe

Papier Drop Bucket at unbelievable price! I own one, so comfortable to use and the leather is awesome 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222678732422?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649&rmvSB=true


----------



## peacebabe

Rare gem ! Black Flat Brass First 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Authentic-Black-Leather-Medium-Sized-Purse/152751738765?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## peacebabe

Rare gem 2005 Indigo Blue First ! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciag...975467?hash=item2a9296b02b:g:bcgAAOSwX0NZvjPE


----------



## peacebabe

2005 Caramel work 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...945727?hash=item2cc869eb3f:g:BvcAAOSwH3hZ684Y


----------



## peacebabe

2004 Pewter Purse 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenciaga-tote-bag-black-13302151/?tref=category


----------



## peacebabe

2002 Caramel FBF 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...e-shoulder-bag-caramel-7654246/?tref=category


----------



## peacebabe

2002 Pewter Suede First 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/balenc...are-bgk050209-satchel-16513027/?tref=category


----------



## muchstuff

Iridescent City, not enough pics for authentication but I can't imagine this was faked...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Suerta

*Apple Green City* in very good condition
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Orig-Balenciaga-Chevre-Classic-City-Apple-Green-Bag-Tasche-Top-Zustand-RARITAT/322799024702?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=46153&meid=d3efe7d003b24008a2ac66e2acd8f4c7&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=132373162771&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## peacebabe

Plum FBF     

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...477143?hash=item2a93092797:g:8mYAAOSwkLhZ8B9z


----------



## Conni618

*2003 PH Red Makeup Clutch!  *

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...807184?hash=item2391f80a10:g:7KQAAOSwlaRZ~QwK


----------



## muchstuff

Nordstrom Vancouver just got a shipment in in both the regular and small. And they'll ship. PM me for my SA's info if you're interested.


----------



## muchstuff

05 turquoise First, I've purchased from the seller.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Turquoise-...004814?hash=item3f8ab4324e:g:ELAAAOSwWxNYzC-z


----------



## peacebabe

2005 Chocolate Box

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-2005-...709349?hash=item3af68f99e5:g:vfIAAOSwyKxZ~9Qs


----------



## pjrufus

Bal on Ruelala today.

Out of my price range, but some pretty colors.


----------



## ksuromax

@peacebabe  this one has your name on it!  
https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...-Women-Balenciaga/7561171/7730730/Balenciaga/


----------



## ksuromax

@SomethingGoodCanWork  have a look, it's listed as 2017/2018 AW 
https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...-Women-Balenciaga/7569227/7738786/Balenciaga/


----------



## ksuromax

and here's a link to the calfskin, if anyone is interested 
https://www.italist.com/en/Women/Ba...sic-City-Bordeaux/9330157/9499764/Balenciaga/


----------



## muchstuff

04 true red First EUC...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...480818?hash=item3d4ec41eb2:g:POgAAOSw32lYzNM-


----------



## MonsieurMode

Pre-Sale at Barneys Chicago - they're all 30% off (I believe, didn't like any enough to check) and they will ship or be picked up next Tues, the 21st. 


Note: There is the Bazar Crossbody in Green/Red/Blue/White stripes and the Bazar Wallet and Pouches (small and large) in the Orange/Camel/Grey/White in the lower-right corner!

I don't have a dedicated SA at this store anymore so you'd have to call them up and speak to the handbags department if you see anything you like.


----------



## atlantis1982

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...tallic-edge-city-medium-textured-leather-tote


----------



## dichka

They are on sale. Just presold the beige one at nordstrom. $1290. They had black, wine and beige in the large. In the small ME was a beautiful gray suede.


----------



## nashpoo

Yup! My Nordstrom sa is pre selling a couple city bags right now


----------



## Catash

barneys.com has a good selection on sale!!


----------



## lavy

Saks has started their sale as well and there are a few balenciaga on sale!


----------



## UpTime

Hey guys, I saw these black and white on the sale rack this morning. Contact my SA Philip asps to get your sz +16504929072


----------



## UpTime

Philip also has these sale bags


----------



## alla.miss

BROWNS UK has an extra 20% off sale items today!
They have already several Bags at 40% off including small blackout cities (in RED!!! and electric blue), bazaar shoppers, blackout mini cities (in black as well!!), a reporter in pink, and some more.
code for extra 20% off sale s BLACKOUT

https://www.brownsfashion.com/ru/shopping/small-red-blackout-city-bag-11783392
https://www.brownsfashion.com/ru/shopping/small-blue-leather-blackout-city-bag-12200160
https://www.brownsfashion.com/ru/shopping/mini-black-blackout-city-bag-11909146


----------



## alla.miss

Departement Femenin France has a beautiful small city in rouge cardinal at 30% off
If you still haven't seen it 
Now 906,25 Euro (vat excluded) plus extra 10% when you register
(To access black friday price you need to register)
http://www.departementfeminin.com/e...c-city-small-aged-bag-with-brass-hardware.php


----------



## ksuromax

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Bale...ements%3D&eItemId=prod134750757&cmCat=product
Small BO on sale!


----------



## Suerta

https://www.vestiairecollective.de/...er-first-balenciaga-handtaschen-4881221.shtml

Beautyful 04 yellow first with pewter hardware on Vestiaire.  If only it had a shoulder strap...


----------



## LoveM&S

Found at NM Last Call at Great Mall in Milpitas, CA.
I don't know the official name, it's a sea-foam blue small backpack with regular gold hardware. A small black backpack with 12 giant hardware. The Work with regular gold hardware, the leather is dry side. The backpacks are $1549 and the Work is $1595.


----------



## muchstuff

Eggplant First on RDC...

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....t-Purple-First-Classique-Handbag-RDC-8573.htm


----------



## muchstuff

Faashionpile has a F/W 2016 calfskin City in red, looks lovely, what was the red for that season? Having a senior moment...it's not rouge cerise...

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-city-rouge-cerise-220690


----------



## MAGJES

MINT 2005 Chevre DOLMA City at ****** - $1495
Here's the link.
http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/balenciaga-c-105_106/balenciaga-05-chevre-dolma-green-city-p-4859.html

25% off with code  (*25newyear*)


----------



## alla.miss

ME compact Wallet (not the card case I suppose) 335$
some one was looking for
http://www.lastcall.com/Balenciaga-...Dbalenciaga&eItemId=prod46470819&cmCat=search

and a card case 280$
http://www.lastcall.com/Balenciaga-...Dbalenciaga&eItemId=prod46470821&cmCat=search


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...769251?hash=item2a9c3b7723:g:SRMAAOSwB3BaBSWo
Valentine's BO in red, at ridiculous price tho...


----------



## CeeJay

A fabulous oldie .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...985151?hash=item4414fe487f:g:KEIAAOSws5BaXP2m


----------



## muchstuff

Anyone looking for a 2011 coquelicot City?

https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...11-28-balenciaga-2011-coquelicot-classic-city


----------



## bevw56

cuddly !

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Bale...309651?hash=item36298c87d3:g:oHAAAOSwQN5aTnlX


----------



## mere girl

2004 flat messenger in mystery green
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...726229?hash=item44161c3fd5:g:2oMAAOSwY3daXPzf


----------



## muchstuff

Pretty decent looking black giant covered HW City on Fashionphile...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-covered-brogues-city-black-225743


----------



## allbrandspls

For those in Sydney Australia 
TK Max Chatswood
One weekender blk giant gold hardware $1799.95
One city blk giant silver <$2000
One blk papier tote $1800


----------



## taho

Backpack $897
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wallet $280 (sorry didn't get price of mini, store was closing)


Work $1575 (I believe this might've been posted a few months ago, so no price change it appears)
All bags at NM Last Call Milpitas


----------



## baglici0us

Wow! What is this bag and how have I not seen it before??

https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...0117-08-balenciaga-black-giant-21-gold-sphere


----------



## ksuromax

https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-blue-leather-classic-city-rh-tote-p110962
City in Outremer


----------



## Conni618

_*2004 Eggplant Ring Bag!  *_
_https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...717229?hash=item33e1fbf22d:g:hp0AAOSwfpBagK7p_


----------



## ksuromax

Grey Town plate 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-veau-amp-plate-silver-town-vert-tilleul-184805


----------



## muchstuff

For those of you who liked my denim and boar leather Day bag, here's another at a very good price!
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-bag-62


----------



## muchstuff

Bordeaux? City on TRR...

https://www.therealreal.com/product...els/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-575


----------



## muchstuff

S/S 2013 red Holiday Hamilton...
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-city-red-leather-satchel/22920060/


----------



## muchstuff

F/W 2016 red vibrato City...

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-city-rouge-cerise-231275


----------



## Indiana

Lovely little Hip..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

RDC has a prototype clutch and a caramel suede multi zip First... @aalinne_72 ...

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....rototype-Leather-Wristlet-Clutch-RDC-8731.htm
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....Suede-Multi-Zip-Motorcycle-First-RDC-8732.htm


----------



## CeeJay

HG .. '05 Rouge Theatre City! https://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-Balen...001499?hash=item2aa1ab8f1b:g:phsAAOSwirdalwvw


----------



## LoveM&S

Found at Off 5th Milpitas, CA
Red small City with black handles $1119.  Sorry for a blurry photo.


----------



## muchstuff

Red lipstick Hamilton City...

ttps://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balenciaga-RARE-2013-Hamilton-Lipstick-Red-Chèvre-Goatskin-City-Bag-GHW-Exc/323120762304?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## ksuromax

06 Grenat Work
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BALENCIAGA-CLASSIC-WORK-LARGE-HANDBAG-in-Burgundy-Red-color/232628022256?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=48507&meid=91a0adb66a054428b251f8036b164fa8&pid=100022&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=282259217285&itm=232628022256&_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048


----------



## CeeJay

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-caribou-le-dix-tote-chocolate-234718 .. @aalinne_72 ...


----------



## muchstuff

Gorgeous F/W 05 black Twiggy on eBay, apparently mint.... @peacebabe 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/balenciaga...963281?hash=item3f96718b51:g:Il8AAOSw9t1apqN4


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Almost bought but want one a bit darker blue Gorgeous Classic  chèvre City in Navy - Z 2005 England:
https://www.ebay.es/itm/100-AUTHENT...410980?hash=item5206eb6f24:g:jnoAAOSwdTJahuox


----------



## muchstuff

A couple of fabulous pewter HW bags from a respected tPFer... 04 true red and 04 black City bags!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## fayden

Really nice dolma work

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...365398?hash=item239cabe156:g:ApoAAOSw0KFasSD7


----------



## Lanier

Beautiful seafoam first on the RDC website:

https://shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Seafoam-Pewter-Hardware-First-RDC-8835.htm


----------



## muchstuff

05 olive Day bag, lovely smooshy leather...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...ag/173231139797?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_tr


----------



## muchstuff

Gorgeous 2005 A tag black City from trusted tPFer on eBay...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-RARE-...539479?hash=item3d5e350a97:g:KIIAAOSwb3laJ3Mq


----------



## muchstuff

03 Blue Jean fixer upper, no strap...

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-blue-jean-238694


----------



## peacebabe

2005 RARE & discontinued Shrug in amazing price !! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...381310?hash=item33e68dbf3e:g:bHEAAOSwLoparCPj


----------



## ksuromax

A bit beaten up, but priced accordingly, Apple Green Day 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...m=222909725604&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850


----------



## ksuromax

Blue Paon, City 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...m=263556213311&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## peacebabe

RARE & SUPER CUTE Click Coin Purse from lovely tPF'er 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

Very nice black A tag First coming from Canada...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...723070?hash=item4d71806a7e:g:IfIAAOSwl9dZym5m


----------



## muchstuff

RDC has a pristine S/S 2013 red Hamilton City...

https://www.shop.realdealcollection...eather-Classic-Hardware-City-Bag-RDC-8938.htm


----------



## mere girl

2003 dark caramel city
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...n-suede-city-balenciaga-handbag-5634365.shtml


----------



## anthrosphere

I just saw this on my Nordstrom app! Looks like they are finally selling Bal bags on their website. Super cool!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Farfetch is having a sale now, some Bal bags up to 50% off.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

OMG! This card case is 60% off, 94 EUR. *94*!!! Sit on my hands! Sit on my hands! I do not need it! I do not need it! I want the one with the new Bazar stripes. Deeeeeep breathing. But I feel like I'm losing money when not buying this one 
https://www.farfetch.com/pt/shoppin...-case-item-12313426.aspx?storeid=10952&from=1


----------



## CeeJay

NET-A-PORTER has a number of Bal bags on sale:  https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...&npp=60&image_view=product&designerfilter=592


----------



## CeeJay

A HG for many .. with the wonderful Chevre leather:  https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-mogano-253593


----------



## CeeJay

Another Mogano Chevre PT with GSH on FP - https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-silver-part-time-mogano-254899


----------



## CeeJay

MyTheresa .. lots of Bal merchandise on sale!!!  https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/sale.html?designer=3869&loc=f?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Black Classic Town in the UK
https://www.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-...739541?hash=item3d66534a15:g:ZJcAAOSw9t1auh-H


----------



## muchstuff

RDC has several oldies listed, including this beauty...
https://www.shop.realdealcollection...ate-Brown-Nappa-Village-Tote-Bag-RDC-9013.htm


----------



## Bags4Me2

Balenciaga.com (USA) 
Handbag Sale-30-40% off including a few 
Classic City w/long strap, short strap, ugly strap, classic strap etc


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

https://www.vite-envogue.de/detail/index/sArticle/1192189
Key holder yellow mini City


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

My very pink dream boots from Bal
https://www.vite-envogue.de/en/wome...1281/balenciaga-ankle-boots-in-pink-size-d-38


----------



## ksuromax

Fashionphile has a few gems, some are very reasonably priced 
Caribou tote 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-caribou-le-dix-tote-chocolate-234718
Vibrato calfskin red City 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-city-s-rouge-cerise-254972 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-city-s-rouge-cerise-254093
Beige BO 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-perforated-blackout-city-beige-ocre-218192


----------



## ksuromax

Hamilton Chevre 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-gold-city-rouge-245149


----------



## CeeJay

Nordstrom's has some cute bags on sale at 40% off!!!  
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/balenc...me/Brands/Balenciaga&color=blue/ blanc/ rouge


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Chocolate City* ~ Nice condition, nice price!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...589645?hash=item3d67aff44d:g:ieUAAOSwZsFbDquO


----------



## muchstuff

2005 Rouge Theatre City on FP (not rouge vif as listed)...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-rouge-vif-256648


----------



## jeanstohandbags

2005 Rouge Theatre Weekender U$780!  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Weekender-Classic-Studs-Handbag-Leather/123178648765?var=null


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> 2005 Rouge Theatre Weekender U$780!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Weekender-Classic-Studs-Handbag-Leather/123178648765?var=null


Same bag on the Trendlee website is $725 less 10% (CODE FIT10) until June 11th. Someone please buy it and put me out of my misery, I've been staring at it for a week now 
https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...der-classic-studs-handbag-leather237790175526


----------



## kadmia

FYI, if anyone's eyeing the 05 Indigo work on TRR, I previously bought and returned it--very significant musty storage odor. Disappointed to see that they reposted it without disclosing the odor. But if odors don't bother you, the leather is gorgeous, the color saturated, and the price is right!


----------



## ksuromax

Stripy City with long strap on sale 
https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Balenciaga-Classic-City-bag-1179368


----------



## CeeJay

A MEGA-DEAL at The Kingdom, *40% off on this bag*!   Ask for Arianne (the S/A) - (818) 912-6990


----------



## muchstuff

Ombre? vibrato City on FP...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-gold-city-ombre-marron-black-257144


----------



## Antigone

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gorgeou...104686?hash=item3b0eaa2f2e:g:V98AAOSw8S9a4dyj


----------



## Antigone

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gorgeou...103699?hash=item3b0eaa2b53:g:nKgAAOSwnoVa4edb


----------



## Antigone

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gorgeou...105404?hash=item3b0eaa31fc:g:-38AAOSw75xa4d9~


----------



## Iana24

Just added to sale yesterday. Long strap city in grey elephant color. Both sizes classic and small. 35% off. Scored the classic yesterday and seems like some are still in stock

https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Balenciaga-Metallic-Edge-City-bag-1179381

https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Balenciaga-Metallic-Edge-City-S-bag-1179380


----------



## CeeJay

A bunch of the Triple-S sneakers are available at The Kingdom - ask for *Arianne *(the S/A) - (818) 912-6990 .


----------



## CeeJay

While I don't like these, apparently a bunch of other folks do .. especially at *50% off!*!!  At The Kingdom - ask for Arianne (the S/A) - (818) 912-6990


----------



## muchstuff

Original graffiti City on FP...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-graffiti-printed-agneau-classic-city-s-black-263526


----------



## muchstuff

EGGPLANT Weekender on FP...

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-weekender-eggplant-264594


----------



## muchstuff

Italist sale...

https://www.italist.com/en/women/ba...rch&sort_field=insert_time&q=&limit=60&skip=0


----------



## alla.miss

Logo strap on sale 

https://www.julian-fashion.com/en-US/product/47651/balenciaga/bag-accessories/logo_shoulder_strap


----------



## sakura

02 black FBF 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Iconic-Aut...2-Black-FBF-Flat-Brass-First-Bag/323326758775


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Plomb GSH Day, AFF Ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge theatre City on Fashionphile...mislabeled as rouge vif.

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-rouge-vif-256648


----------



## CeeJay

While FP says that this is Rouge Vif, I don't believe it is .. but instead, appears to be the Holy Grail of the '05 Rouge Theatre! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-rouge-vif-256648


----------



## muchstuff

Two mogano PTs, one with GSH and one classic. Same seller I bought my mogano Day from...

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/2007-cinnam...508356?hash=item41e77b8dc4:g:LZYAAOSwaENbSkGd
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/2007-cinnam...514699?hash=item41e77ba68b:g:mjQAAOSwYXBbSkK1


----------



## muchstuff

I don't recall seeing this colour before...Blackout City S in rouge groiselle on FP...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-perforated-blackout-city-s-rouge-groseille-267816


----------



## peacebabe

Awesome RT Shrug by a lovely tpfer !!! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...w=balenciaga&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0


----------



## sakura

Magenta 2005 Twiggy!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...-Infamous-Buttery-Chevre-Leather/323352969624


----------



## muchstuff

Gorgeous 05 caramel City EUC from a trusted tPFer...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga..._sacat=169291&_nkw=balenciaga&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## CeeJay

OLDIE Alert .. Weekender (Blue Jean?) .. with Pewter Hardware on the RealReal 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-weekender-bag


----------



## muchstuff

Black ME Town (silver HW) at Holt Renfrew, Vancouver. B tag. They ship...it's their only one I believe!


----------



## muchstuff

Le Dix cariboo gold tag Document bag (can't remember what it's actually called)  on FP for a very good price...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-caribou-le-dix-tote-chocolate-234718


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Le Dix cariboo gold tag Document bag (can't remember what it's actually called)  on FP for a very good price...
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-caribou-le-dix-tote-chocolate-234718


It was called the Caribou FB Hobo; used to have one back in the day ..


----------



## muchstuff

Like-new immaculate F/W 2014 Black ME City with silver HW, trusted tPF member. Gorgeous bag!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...bZ4e7&_sop=10&_nkw=balenciaga&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## kadmia

FYI, I just returned a Twiggy to The Real Real. It looked like a black 2004 with pewter hardware, but was actually a 2004 Seafoam that had been dyed black. Just a warning if it pops back up and they don't mention it!!


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Unicorn alert.......an oldie in new condition! Grey City with giant 21sikver hardware

https://opulenthabits.com/collections/balenciaga/products/anthracite-classic-city


----------



## LostInBal

Alert ladies!! No shoulder strap but it’s sooo rare! 
01 Brown FB First Caribou leather!!!

https://m.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-20...808069?hash=item3b199d4685:g:aaQAAOSwx0Fbgnf9


----------



## muchstuff

Lilac City on FP...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-lilac-280100


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Website says it’s a 2006 dark purple city on Fashionphile
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-encre-279364


----------



## CeeJay

OhHelloDoll said:


> Website says it’s a 2006 dark purple city on Fashionphile
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-encre-279364


This is an *'06 INK ("Encre")* .. a dark purple with black/blue undertones ..


----------



## Conni618

_*2003 Light Caramel!  Super Rare and Beautiful from a trusted tPF'r!*_

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Balenciaga-2003-Light-Caramel-City/263918270425?hash=item3d72c137d9


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

https://www.ebay.es/itm/Balenciaga-...039329?hash=item4b4ddf7ce1:g:yeQAAOSwUKhbjlLD

Beautiful red Everyday medium tote.


----------



## ksuromax

Tattoo A6 small tote 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Ba...100012.m1985&_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## CeeJay

Cute Balenciaga Graffiti Wallet .. https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...iti-money-wallet-noir-black-multicolor-282226


----------



## CeeJay

A bunch of Bal bags (and clothing/shoes) on Gilt.com - 
https://www.gilt.com/brand/Balencia...7d0&page=1&division=Women&department=Handbags


----------



## muchstuff

Very hard to find, Velo Riva bag by tPF seller!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Velo-Tote-RARE-2010-Riva-Edition/173538993575


----------



## ksuromax

Gorgeous chewy thick leather from a trusty Seller
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-COLOR...188290?hash=item3d73959682:g:KRAAAOSw~V9Z1bmn


----------



## CeeJay

Unbelievable *2007 S/S Vert Gazon* in amazing condition and a great price!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...754344?hash=item3d7436d028:g:6woAAOSwiFtbm84S


----------



## CeeJay

A *2005 'A' (Spring/Summer) CHEVRE City bag* in fab condition on the 'bay .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...232321?hash=item214823e381:g:KKEAAOSwizRboY4W


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&autorefresh=true
HG Apple Green Day


----------



## CeeJay

Whoa momma .. a prized oldie, an  *2003 Olive/Green Weekender* .. with Pewter Hardware!!!!!!!  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...419181?hash=item239c9d712d:g:6pMAAOSwH1VasBdo


----------



## akarp317

Apple green city, nice price 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-MDCnmrB7Ejo


----------



## akarp317

2 of them!

https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-PAE1Sv6aPZ4



akarp317 said:


> Apple green city, nice price
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-MDCnmrB7Ejo


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

https://www.vite-envogue.de/damen/t...nciaga-bazar-s-handtasche-in-blau-und-schwarz

New with tags Bazar in Germany!


----------



## CeeJay

This is a pretty rare bag; looks like the color *ANIS* (one of my personal favorites) .. kinda cool IMO! 
https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...s/balenciaga-leather-embellished-shoulder-bag


----------



## CeeJay

Nice Python bag, at a pretty decent price! 
https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...motocross-classic-city-python-bag-03vnz2p05pc


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

https://www.labellov.com/balenciaga-classic-back-suede-hobo-bag.html 
I like this one but suede sounds high maintenance.


----------



## CeeJay

*2006 F/W Marron (Olive Brown) *on FP.  Looks like it may need some refurbishing though .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-olive-brown-284063


----------



## CeeJay

Wow .. the original *2005 'Z' Tag Magenta City*! 
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-city-pink-leather-satchel/10176358/


----------



## CeeJay

Another rare bag (heck - it took me 8 years to find mine!) .. the *2010 Anniversary Leopard City*!!  
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...source=crt&utm_campaign=d&utm_content=display


----------



## Iamminda

A 2005 Z tag Black City on FP in “Good” condition as defined by FP.  

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-black-288720


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/it...etter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=18-10-01&


----------



## ksuromax

Pewter First 2005 chevre, obviously 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-first-pewter-279519


----------



## CeeJay

Wow .. these bags are pretty rare in this condition (which looks to be pretty good)!!!  An *2006 S/S Ink ("Encre") City* .. with CHEVRE leather!!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-ink-290558


----------



## muchstuff

S/S 09 mandarin City listed as pristine...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pristine-C...=item4d7f20c2f9:g:KZ8AAOSwdcZa6149:rk:13:pf:0


----------



## CeeJay

A Graffiti bag (City Small) at Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-graffiti-printed-agneau-classic-city-s-black-297506


----------



## muchstuff

Black cherry City...
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-black-cherry-lambskin-leather-satchel/23698922/


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223189612127 
what a cutie!!


----------



## muchstuff

Ultraviolet City, listed as "like new"...
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-city-purple-leather-shoulder-bag/24235743/


----------



## ksuromax

More or less decently priced Tattoo A6 (small) tote in great condition 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...dy-Tote-Bag-/253949017824?hash=item3b208a7ee0


----------



## CeeJay

For those of you who like the Tote/Hobo, different Bal bags .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=item4d7fc1a70b:g:j1YAAOSwMn5b1E57:rk:82:pf:0


----------



## CeeJay

Whoa .. super rare oldie - maybe the *'04 Mystery Green First* with the Pewter HW???  Alas, without a strap, but might be kind of cool to put a silver chain strap on it!!  
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-first-emeraude-295274


----------



## CeeJay

A super fun *Bazar Shopper XS Tote* on FP .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-bazar-shopper-tote-xs-blue-white-293894


----------



## CeeJay

CeeJay said:


> Whoa .. super rare oldie - maybe the *'04 Mystery Green First* with the Pewter HW???  Alas, without a strap, but might be kind of cool to put a silver chain strap on it!!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-first-emeraude-295274


My dear friend and "oldie" expert told me that this is actually the *'03 Emerald First* .. thanks ~M~ !!!


----------



## Antigone

https://www.c21stores.com/products/tote-bag-balenciaga-3?color=Black&via=5bce3e9a69702d49da01b94d,5bce3e9c69702d49da01bd7f

Medium Air Hobo

https://www.c21stores.com/products/...3e9a69702d49da01b94d,5bce3e9c69702d49da01bd7f

Small Air Hobo

 $789


----------



## muchstuff

I'm pretty sure someone was looking for a Bazar in this colour way?
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...lor-vintage-crafted-lambskin-l-tote/24288304/


----------



## CeeJay

A nice *2009 F/W Poupre City* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-poupre-301541


----------



## CeeJay

A super-cute *Graffiti *Printed Papier A6 Tote at Fashionphile .. 
*https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-graffiti-printed-papier-a6-zip-around-tote-black-304702*


----------



## jeanstohandbags

2002 S/S Caramel Flat Brass First FBF - 2nd season with the soft buttery leather - includes strap & mirror
$400 or best offer 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Brown-Leather-Balenciaga-Motorcycle-First-Bag/113363768129


----------



## alla.miss

https://www.luisaviaroma.com has 20% with code DOT20 and some Balenciaga stuff is included, eg. graffiti bazars in different sizes
italist.com has 15% off some Bazars as well


----------



## CeeJay

A Vibrato (calfskin grained leather) in the Small City - *Rose Jaipur* color, at Fashionphile! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-city-s-rose-jaipur-304939


----------



## muchstuff

I'm guessing 2004 true red Twiggy (leather interior tag)...pewter HW
https://www.therealreal.com/product...iaga-motocross-classic-twiggy-bag-I8gJpGf2RGE


----------



## taho

At the BrandOff in LABI Shinjuku


----------



## muchstuff

Blue everyday tote for $798 at Bergdorf Goodman!
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Bal...294964288&eItemId=prod138170139&cmCat=product


----------



## muchstuff

FP has a black strap with classic HW, no logo...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-arena-shoulder-strap-black-309453


----------



## ksuromax

RT Day!!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/223263160435


----------



## CeeJay

Looks like a gorgeous *2005 Magenta First* in great condition on The Real Real ..
https://www.therealreal.com/product...oss-classic-first-bag-b11X2ZYsHbU-oYA_Pk1avOA


----------



## CeeJay

.. and 'lo and behold, a *2008 F/W Amethyst City* on the 'Bay .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...=item286f94d6fd:g:5wwAAOSw~VBcAzCX:rk:44:pf:0


----------



## CeeJay

Now, this is a super-rare find .. a *2005 F/W Rouge Theatre Weekender* bag!!!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/223268273479?ul_noapp=true


----------



## CeeJay

I just LOVE my bag just like this, so thought I would pass it on .. a *2012 Holiday Hamilton (Chevre) City* bag.  While the listing says Anthracite, it looks like the Black one that I have .. 
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-4266621.shtml


----------



## CeeJay

A cute White-version *City S Graffiti* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-graffiti-printed-classic-city-s-white-312716


----------



## CeeJay

A *Burgundy Air Hobo CALFSKIN* on The Real Real .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-2017-arena-leather-air-hobo


----------



## CeeJay

Can't even begin to say what a marvelous color this is .. a *2015 S/S Bleu Lazuli City* at Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-bleu-lazuli-311997


----------



## CeeJay

The Real Real has this listed as 2005, but that is not correct .. this is a *2008 S/S Vert Thyme (Chevre) City* bag .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-mikfEN7YY6Y


----------



## CeeJay

.. and yet again, they are also likely wrong with the year on this and CERTAINLY the color - "Storm"???  This is either a *2006 S/S Lilac City* (which would be Chevre)  -OR-  possibly the 2009 F/W Special Edition Lilac (Agneau), but my bet is on the 2006. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-hqtgFM4IcDg


----------



## CeeJay

A pretty nice pre-loved *2009 S/S Sanguine City* on The Real Real .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-BLQRobwClao


----------



## CeeJay

This is kind of fun, especially if you like striped bags with Red in them!!!   A *2017 Papier A4 Zip-Around Tote* at The Real Real .. 
*https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-2017-papier-a4-zip-around-tote-RJ934yRFo3A*


----------



## CeeJay

*2010 Cypress | 10-Year Anniversary Lizard-embossed City*  .. with that wonderful animal print interior!!!   I had this bag at one time; fab color and loved the lizard look! 
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...dium-green-lizard-skin-leather-tote/24513241/


----------



## CeeJay

OMG .. a super rare hen is on The Real Real (_and they stupidly say 'Sang'_) .. HECK NO, this is either an *'03 Red* or *'04 True Red* with Pewter Hardware!!!!  
https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-motocross-classic-flat-clutch-g84Sp4aFaEs


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> OMG .. a super rare hen is on The Real Real (_and they stupidly say 'Sang'_) .. HECK NO, this is either an *'03 Red* or *'04 True Red* with Pewter Hardware!!!!
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-motocross-classic-flat-clutch-g84Sp4aFaEs


There's been a Twiggy sitting for weeks...cheap...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...iaga-motocross-classic-twiggy-bag-I8gJpGf2RGE


----------



## maggiesze1

Small Panier Raffia Striped Tote
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/bal...9300287935&P_name=Balenciaga&N=306622828+1553


----------



## CeeJay

A nice *2009 F/W Poupre City* at Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-poupre-319356


----------



## maggiesze1

Black city
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/bal...mefium&N=0&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622828


----------



## CeeJay

A *2005 S/S Apple Green Twiggy* on The Real Real .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-hzQzrvwsd9Y


----------



## maggiesze1

Dark grey ME city
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/bal...lenciaga&N=4294911570+306622829&bmUID=mvr9L9D


----------



## CeeJay

A *Black & White Graffiti City* bag at Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-graffiti-printed-classic-city-black-white-318774


----------



## maggiesze1

Small cabas tote
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/bal...name=Balenciaga&Ntt=balenviaga+cabas+tote&N=0


----------



## maggiesze1

Extra small Arena classic reporter
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/bal...P_name=Balenciaga&Ntt=balenciaga+reporter&N=0


----------



## maggiesze1

Small silver city [emoji7]
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/bal...name=Balenciaga&Ntt=balenciaga+paper+tote&N=0


----------



## CeeJay

Super rare City 'prototype' on The Real Real .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-leather-satchel-bag


----------



## maggiesze1

Extra Small Bazar Stripe Shopper
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/bal...=Balenciaga&Ntt=balenciaga+stripe+shopper&N=0


----------



## muchstuff

Medium black Bazar at Bergdorf Goodman for $975...
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Bal...294964288&eItemId=prod138770163&cmCat=product


----------



## piosavsfan

Ridiculously cheap Juane day. I have this bag and the leather is amazing.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-giant-21-day-bag-rxAuRgM9aEY


----------



## CeeJay

Gotta love this Color .. an *Ultraviolet Papier A4 Tote* at the Real Real .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-papier-a4-tote-ppaAAthaiBA


----------



## CeeJay

A gorgeous  *2010 Outremer GSH City* with the old Silver Giant Hardware .. looks to be in great condition on the 'bay .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=item2ac02e973d:g:dYsAAOSwPrdcKaGc:rk:21:pf:0


----------



## maggiesze1

Black envelope clutch with strap
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/bal...P_name=Balenciaga&Ntt=balenciaga+envelope&N=0


----------



## CeeJay

*2012 Pewter/Bronze Holiday Hamilton City* on the Real Real (Hamilton is Chevre leather) .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-F3GMpDQ9TXo


----------



## muchstuff

Pearly bronze City on eBay...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=item2f292d8ade:g:8o0AAOSw1hJcDDMk:rk:12:pf:0


----------



## maggiesze1

BB crossbody with chain
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/bal...&Ntt=balenciaga+quilted+leather+crissbody&N=0


----------



## maggiesze1

ME beige city
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/bal...lenciaga&N=4294911570+306622829&bmUID=mvQmxw8


----------



## CeeJay

A nice *Graffiti City S* bag on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-graffiti-printed-agneau-classic-city-s-black-327149


----------



## ksuromax

@CeeJay 
did you score yours already? if not, here's a new on sale! 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/ae/en/product/1053864/balenciaga/fringed-printed-leather-tote


----------



## ksuromax

Matches has some good prices 
https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Balenciaga-Bazaar-Shopper-S-1212623
https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Balenciaga-Bazar-shopper-M-1179394


----------



## CeeJay

A gorgeous *2015 S/S Bleu Lazuli City* on the 'Bay .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...h=item215205ba49:g:7OcAAOSw~5dcUfi1:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## CeeJay

Same seller on the 'Bay .. a *2015 S/S Rose Berlingot City* (I love this color!) 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...h=item215205ae59:g:sUoAAOSwo4VcUfX0:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## muchstuff

Iridescent metallic edge mini City on Rebag...

https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...-metallic-edge-handbag-leather-mini9988113997


----------



## CeeJay

A beyond GORGEOUS *'05 Bordeaux CHEVRE City* on the 'Bay from one of TPF's finest Bal gals .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...h=item2ce46d0dc1:g:aLMAAOSw~JFcKsz1:rk:7:pf:0


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223362612530
such a yummy Raisin in very rare style Street, brilliant back pocket! mint condition! trusty Seller!


----------



## christinemliu

TJMaxx has a few Classic Cities online:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/Made-In-Italy-Classic-City-Aj-Leather-Bag/1000429955

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...y-Leather-Satchel/1000430022?cs=PDP&rrec=true

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/product/Made-In-Italy-Leather-City-Bag/1000429970?cs=PDP&rrec=true


----------



## fayden

Emerald 03 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...=item3640161eaa:g:ph4AAOSwwSJb6h~s:rk:65:pf:0


----------



## cbarrus

Someone may like this one with the original giant hardware  Beautiful color, too. Respected seller.

https://shop.realdealcollection.com...Giant-Hardware-Lambskin-City-Bag-RDC-9679.htm


----------



## fayden

I think this is a Khaki first?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...871/113510183050?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...d-envelope-strap-clutch-rouge-lipstick-298998
such a beauty!!


----------



## CeeJay

A *number* of Balenciaga items on sale at Gilt.com .. 
https://www.gilt.com/boutique/13091...1249&lsi=40348dee-08a8-4a6c-ac94-12ed096512fe


----------



## fayden

Gray 05 city super cheap! 

https://outlet.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-anthracite-330085


----------



## fayden

Nice Dolma 05 City

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...rentrq:e844fc561680ad787e620344fff884c0|iid:1


----------



## CeeJay

A Logo strap at Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-logo-shoulder-strap-black-337187


----------



## CeeJay

A beautiful *2006 S/S Ink Twiggy* at Fashionphile (color looks pretty good!!!) .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-twiggy-ink-337896


----------



## Rumbabird

Black Classic Continental Zip Wallet on sale at NM.
Was $595, now $264.

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/bale...zip-wallet-prod147050008?childItemId=NMV151R_


----------



## muchstuff

Very well-priced rouge theatre First on TRR...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-7_1nIonXDHQ


----------



## peacebabe

Rare model Shrug in excellent condition 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...h=item340402fa1e:g:c2AAAOSwFalcY2LD:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Another Rouge Theatre - this one is a City - $469 or best offer (from Japan)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...evre-City-Classic-Brass-Hardware/173796683960


----------



## fayden

Light Turquoise 2004 First

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-hRVNcJk3WwI


----------



## fayden

Mastic First 2004 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...rentrq:10cbe6031690a86016320c65fffa4a6e|iid:1


----------



## fayden

*Apple Green City!*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-City-Green-Leather-Bag/202592003528


----------



## fayden

*Magenta 05 City*

https://www.ebay.com/i/292962839144...rk=13&rkt=30&sd=143136489666&itm=292962839144


----------



## fayden

Nice black shoulder strap 

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-arena-shoulder-strap-black-341470


----------



## muchstuff

PLAIN black strap on FP...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-arena-shoulder-strap-black-341470


----------



## fayden

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:2b12ddfb1690a860f4ce5ac0ffe8cbd7|iid:1

*Seafoam* 2003 City.


----------



## fayden

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Balen...rentrq:2b1812f31690a86019e8e65affe92e45|iid:1

*Black Flat Brass First* 2nd Season


----------



## muchstuff

Rubisse City on eBay, one small bit of damage on the back but otherwise looks almost new from what I can see.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item3fbbe4501f:g:4IcAAOSwBBRcdvzl:rk:51:pf:0


----------



## muchstuff

Gorgeous 2005 bordeaux City, trusted tPFer...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=item2ce620ddbb:g:aLMAAOSw~JFcKsz1:rk:39:pf:0


----------



## muchstuff

(Pricey) F/W 02 Burgundy multi zip First on eBay and Luxury Garage Sale...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...=item56c19edc74:g:v44AAOSw0TpceWhw:rk:11:pf:0


----------



## CeeJay

A Gorgeous *2015 S/S Bleu Lazuli City* at Fashionphile; this color is truly amazing!!!!
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-bleu-lazuli-343938


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. used to have this way back in the day; a *2007 F/W Ocean GSH Part-Time* (Chevre Leather)!!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-silver-part-time-ocean-345440


----------



## CeeJay

The leather on this is gorgeous and the color still looks pretty intact.  *2006 S/S Ink (Encre) First *.. chevre leather .. at Fashionphile: 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-encre-345946


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge theatre First on Tradesy...
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-red-leather-x-others-satchel/24992332/


----------



## CeeJay

The description says "Poupre", but I'm pretty certain that this is more likely to be the *2005 F/W Rouge Theatre Weekender* .. on The Real Real: 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-motocross-classic-city-weekender-RfsvSiMnzEE


----------



## fayden

I think this is a 2005 Teal! 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-iIrCTvMpV8w


----------



## Rumbabird

Ok Bal lovers, I still have my training wheels on, so please forgive me, and jump in, if anything I'm posting here looks off the mark.  xxx 
Here is the link:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...nciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-YQUxz2K9r50

Thanks!


----------



## Michelle1x

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...059051?hash=item23b802fd6b:g:mwAAAOSwZGJciZGL


----------



## Michelle1x

looks like a TPF member is selling this 2005 Turquoise
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...400038?hash=item56c39354a6:g:wgoAAOSwDXxcq-GO


----------



## fayden

Faded Blue Jean 2003!

https://outlet.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-silver-city-blue-jean-351185


----------



## CeeJay

Looks like the *2012 Holiday Hamilton - Rouge First *with Gold HW on The RealReal ..
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ross-classic-first-bag-tOrUPnLZPRI?position=0


----------



## CeeJay

*Graffiti Wallet* on FP:  https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...iti-money-wallet-noir-black-multicolor-367298


----------



## ksuromax

Fringe clutches 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...473471?hash=item3b224bf3ff:g:Hk4AAOSwTJZcZy5O
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...473476?hash=item3b224bf404:g:m64AAOSw-o9cZzMB


----------



## ksuromax

@Kmora 
ref to our chat a couple of days ago, NAP still has this clutch in stock
https://www.net-a-porter.com/ae/en/...bazar-graffiti-printed-textured-leather-pouch


----------



## english_girl_900

Saw a TON of gems in the Balenciaga outlet at Bicester Village today: G21 cities (a black and a dark grey, can't remember the hardware colour I'm afraid), G12 towns, at least a couple of RH cities, several ME cities in regular and S sizes, a good number of S cities, maybe 3 or 4 BO cities, one BO city S (which I wanted SO badly I can't even tell you) and about 3 or 4 mini cities. There were also Bazaars in the larger and middle sizes. (ETA haveing perused the Bazaar club, they may have been the M and S rather than L and M; it's my first time seeing them in person so not 100% certain).
Contact details are:

+44(0)1865 911 930
bicester.village@balenciaga.com
As an example of the markdown, the BO city S (the only one I checked the price on) was orignally £14XX (£1475 I think?) and it was selling at the outlet for £725.


----------



## CeeJay

TA-DAH ... a gorgeous *RED Cabas XS Laundry tote* and I know someone was looking for this; it's on Fashionphile!!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-fringe-xs-laundry-cabas-red-373507


----------



## Conni618

*2013 Chevre' Hamilton City, Pearly Bronze-Gray
(From a trusted tPF'r)*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...078062?hash=item1cd1fc9e6e:g:eFMAAOSwXIFc6uZn


----------



## CeeJay

*2004 Black Chevre City* (Pewter Hardware) on eBay .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...533795?hash=item23bda48f63:g:4y4AAOSw5npckZGr


----------



## CeeJay

*2006 Ink City* (Chevre leather) in amazing condition .. on eBay: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2006-Balen...512429?hash=item23bda43bed:g:sPkAAOSwtTBc7U1Z


----------



## muchstuff

Eggplant First on Yoogis...
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-eggplant-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-first-bag.html


----------



## muchstuff

99% sure it's a rouge theatre City on TRR, even with their God-awful lighting...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...cross-classic-city-bag-ll-UJz3iPag?position=0


----------



## ksuromax

rare breed, lambskin ME
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-bleu-abyss-lambskin-leather-metallic-edge-city-s-bag.html


----------



## CeeJay

*What has happened with Fashionphile?? .. they keep on getting the leather wrong!!! * This beauty is a *2006 F/W Marron City* .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-olive-brown-380458


----------



## muchstuff

Suede multi-zip burgundy? Besace $395 less 20% on TRR...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...assic-besace-hobo-bag-0_3mfaCK4e8?position=16


----------



## jeanstohandbags

2005 Z-Tag Black City with Classic/Regular Hardware $505 or make offer from luxury.garage.sale on ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Satchel-Bag/372693419587


----------



## CeeJay

Wow, oh wow, oh wow .. if I could still do Part-Time with the "original" GH, I would TOTALLY be all over this .. a gorgeous *2007 F/W Ocean (Mer) GSH Part-Time* on eBay .. in fabulous condition! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...HEVRE-Leather-Blue-Bag-Tote-RARE/192968417917


----------



## chloe.chloe

pillowy tomato GSH city on poshmark

https://poshmark.com/listing/BALENCIAGA-Giant-21-City-Bag-5b368439fe5151c9b14ff192


----------



## CeeJay

Classic *L**o**go* (in Red) Shoulder strap at Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-logo-shoulder-strap-black-390727


----------



## CeeJay

A classic, *Black with G21 Gold Hardware Part-Time* .. on Fashionphile.  
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-part-time-black-391417


----------



## CeeJay

A super cute *Graffiti Papier Tote* (A6) on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...rinted-papier-a6-zip-around-tote-black-396167


----------



## Conni618

*First Season FBF Plum! Super rare and in great condition!*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-BALEN...530611?hash=item23c165d0b3:g:aqIAAOSwEHpdLXEC


----------



## atlantis1982

2nd season (?) Flat Brass First in black.  Good condition with bidding at $250 to start.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...567389?hash=item340f37149d:g:yhsAAOSw2OZdMnwx


----------



## CeeJay

Cute *Shopper M* on The RealReal .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-supermarket-shop-m-5n0uu?position=2


----------



## chloe.chloe

some pretty *PINK *finds over at ann's!
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...s/bg-q0701-19-balenciaga-magenta-classic-city
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...q0708-07-balenciaga-amethyst-giant-21-day-bag


----------



## chloe.chloe

can someone please buy this chewy *MOGANO*?
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-mogano-380508


----------



## muchstuff

08 black cherry City on eBay...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...ag-Shoulder-Bag-Oxblood-Wine-Red/123856741381


----------



## CeeJay

Whoa Momma .. again, a major TRR 'steal' .. appears to be a *2007 Jaune GSH Part-Time* .. GAH!!! 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...cross-giant-21-part-time-bag-5puht?position=8


----------



## CeeJay

A Chevre (Hamilton Leather) *Black Metal Edge Trim City* on The RealReal at a decent price! 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ssic-metallic-edge-city-bag-5sjvt?position=11


----------



## CeeJay

What has happened to Fashionphile??? .. this is *BY NO MEANS Agneau*, this is a *2003 F/W Lilac Clutch* with the Pewter Hardware .. WOW! https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-zip-clutch-lilac-410593


----------



## atlantis1982

Gorgeous Ocean Part Time w/giant 21 HW.  Not even broken in, and a reasonable price; what's not to love?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...575874?hash=item4b69437582:g:QFYAAOSw0tJdWt4f


----------



## CeeJay

Oooooooh - this is pretty, and the leather is yummy .. Veau Papier "Highlight" (not sure what that means) in *Khaki *at Fashionphile - https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-veau-papier-highlight-neo-crossbody-vert-kaki-411564


----------



## CeeJay

Next to the original '05 Magenta, this is also a big favorite .. *2008 F/W Amethyst City* at Fashionphile .. https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-amethyst-412113


----------



## CeeJay

Rarely do this show up nowadays, and this one looks to be in great condition .. a *Rose Bruyere Mini-City Key Charm*!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-mini-city-bag-charm-rose-bruyere-413207


----------



## CeeJay

*Balenciaga Logo Strap* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-logo-shoulder-strap-black-414403


----------



## atlantis1982

Apple City in great condition (I think this bag has been listed before; a few years ago this thing would have sold in a snap for twice the price.)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...769132?hash=item1cd8c3682c:g:7B8AAOSwkhxcs-n9


----------



## CeeJay

God, this is beautiful .. sadly, the Work bag never worked for me (no pun intended), but this is really gorgeous.  A *2005 F/W Caramel *on eBay:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...704280?hash=item1cd7dd8918:g:cVAAAOSwgWtdXCCV


----------



## CeeJay

Oooooh - this is pretty, and the Vibrato leather is DIVINE!!! .. a *Rose Jaipur City S* (gold hardware) on Fashionphile! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-city-s-rose-jaipur-417908


----------



## CeeJay

This looks to be in pretty amazing condition, and the color was very unique .. a *2006 Ink Twiggy* (Chevre) leather on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-twiggy-ink-417738


----------



## muchstuff

FP has a pair of very pretty pearly clutches, rose and bronze...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-silver-pearly-premier-clutch-rose-416380
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-gold-pearly-premier-clutch-bronze-416381


----------



## CeeJay

OMG .. this was one of the HOLY GRAILS back in 2007 (Chevre leather) .. the *2007 F/W Jaune City* on Poshmark (and the bag looks in great condition)!!! .. https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...ld-Leather-Purse-Bag-5cbf79373b9985294e6310c4


----------



## muchstuff

08 sapphire City in what looks like very good condition with an insanely low opening bid...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...-City-Classic-Hardware-2-Way-Bag/123903318288


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. who was the person looking for this? ..* '05 Rouge Theatre Day/Hobo*??? .. on Fashionphile 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-day-hobo-rouge-theatre-422598


----------



## muchstuff

2004 eggplant classique...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...551936?hash=item2f36d771c0:g:-GYAAOSwDJxdfE5i


----------



## ksuromax

Smooth BO from AW 2016 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-perforated-blackout-city-black-377458
and Grained BO from AW 2017 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-perforated-blackout-city-black-402600


----------



## ksuromax

Reasonably priced First in good shape, old Chevre 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-black-372678


----------



## CeeJay

Very pretty bag; think someone was looking for this .. *Rouge Lipstick City* with G12 Gold HW on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-city-rouge-lipstick-424767


----------



## muchstuff

CLASSIC CITY SMALL VIOLET PRUNE on eBay, trusted TPFer...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/123921817879?ul_noapp=true


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Two lovelies looking for a new home, RH City 2007 in Sienna in and RH Day 2005 Day in Camel (but I think it's Caramel?)
Seem to be in perfect condition. I'm slapping myself on the fingers so as not to buy the 2005 just because of the colour and because I once missed a City in this colour.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-...047581?hash=item2885985fdd:g:WoYAAOSwlKVdh9RZ

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-BA...365726?hash=item4446b9eb9e:g:SvMAAOSwq-xdbRLp


----------



## CeeJay

Oooooh, oooooh, oooooh .. a wonderful *2007 Vert Foret (Pine) City* up on eBay - Chevre leather!!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...650764?hash=item365523e90c:g:HFIAAOSwbCldkui4


----------



## muchstuff

Beautiful dark blue/red striped colourblock City on FP if anyone (ehem @CeeJay) was interested.
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...iped-edge-classic-city-s-bleu-outremer-424438


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green City on eBay, good price.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...695203?hash=item4b6c30f5e3:g:FowAAOSwHf5dl3JZ


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

Black Mini City with Iridescent Hardware.
Poshmark Seller:efroms1 
Link: https://posh.mk/cLkHirtwx0


----------



## CeeJay

*Black Chevre Hamilton City* with Black matching Hardware - on Fashionphile 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-black-metallic-edge-city-black-428032


----------



## CeeJay

Gorgeous *2005 Indigo City* (Chevre) leather .. on eBay:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/2005-A-tag...399239?hash=item56c9f40247:g:c0EAAOSw0tNdbCcR


----------



## muchstuff

Ink City on AFF, looks almost new. (2006, not 2008 as listed).
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...09-balenciaga-2008-purple-agneau-classic-city


----------



## muchstuff

Very nice-looking Z tag black City on Yoogi's...
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...hevre-leather-motorcycle-city-bag-120359.html


----------



## CeeJay

Looks like the *2007 F/W Ocean* .. GSH Part-Time on The RealReal .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...cross-giant-21-part-time-bag-66gdg?position=3


----------



## muchstuff

Five oldie Firsts by same seller on Vestiaire. 
Lovely looking Z tag caramel. A tag turquoise? Z tag black.  A tag apple green, B tag rose? Seller is pummarin. Links aren't working but you could look up the seller.


----------



## CeeJay

Ooooooh - a *Blackout Papier Tote* on Fahionphile 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-perforated-blackout-papier-a6-tote-black-435213


----------



## muchstuff

Black GGH city on AFF, looks to be in very nice shape, listing says it's an 07...
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...lenciaga-2007-black-chevre-giant-21-gold-city


----------



## muchstuff

Two very nice chevre Firsts on FP (Z tags), a navy and a grey...

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-navy-436477

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-grey-436467


----------



## muchstuff

Hourglass bag on eBay ...(unauthenticated) @CeeJay 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Hourglass-Bag/254403942580


----------



## muchstuff

Bal shoulder? with a boobie attached on eBay...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Preow...Green-with-Dustbag-Made-In-Italy/133220901128


----------



## CeeJay

Gah .. I know this seller personally; she has some FABULOUS oldies up on the 'Bay right now, for instance .. a *2003 Chevre Black Leather First* with Pewter HW (and long strap)!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Balen...ewter-Hardware-Chevre-Long-Strap/153702925053


----------



## CeeJay

.. and another rare beast, *2003 Dark Caramel First* with Pewter Hardware (Chevre leather) .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Balen...931714?hash=item23c9689d02:g:5MAAAOSwc5JduGqY


----------



## atlantis1982

Rouge Theatre First: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...189792?hash=item1cdca9a5a0:g:TXQAAOSwwJVdvamB


----------



## CeeJay

Really nice *2007 (Chevre) GGH City* on Ann's Fabulous Finds .. 
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...lenciaga-2007-black-chevre-giant-21-gold-city


----------



## CeeJay

Gah .. another major league HG from years ago .. the *'07 Mogano (Chevre) City* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-mogano-444320


----------



## CeeJay

Ooooh, ooooh, oooooh .. looks like a *2005 S/S Turquoise (Chevre) First* on eBay .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/283675052613?ul_noapp=true


----------



## fayden

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-black-372678

Black First 2006! Oldies chevre leather.


----------



## CeeJay

OMG, OMG .. a *2007 S/S Truffe (Truffle) GGH Part-Time* on Fashionphile ..this was a major HG in the day!!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-gold-part-time-truffle-446657


----------



## CeeJay

Another amazeball HG .. a *2007 F/W Violene (Violet) City* at Fashionphile!!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-violet-445965


----------



## CeeJay

And yet again .. a *'05 Rouge Theatre Hobo / Day* bag on Fashionphile!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-day-hobo-rouge-theatre-445186


----------



## CeeJay

Lovely *'05 Fall/Winter Olive (Z Tag - CHEVRE) First *on The RealReal .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-classic-first-bag-6i2g6?position=11


----------



## CeeJay

A gorgeous *Black Vibrato Mini City* (with Silver HW) on Fashionphile ..  leather on these bags is DIVINE!!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-grained-calfskin-classic-silver-mini-city-black-450627


----------



## CeeJay

OMG!!! .. I would be all over this if I still needed a Weekender bag!!! .. a *2004 F/W [CHEVRE Leather] Marron Weekender* on eBay .. beautiful!!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...686929?hash=item23cb101fd1:g:OdIAAOSwishdtyDQ


----------



## CeeJay

Another beauty on eBay (same seller as above - she is a TPF'er and has an outstanding collection of CHEVRE oldies) .. a *2003 Black First with Pewter Hardware* .. GORGEOUS!!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Balen...925053?hash=item23c96882fd:g:lBYAAOSwEOxduGjj


----------



## CeeJay

Ooooooh - a nice *2008 S/S Electric Blue GGH Part-Time* on Fashionphile!!!  Now the part that I'm unsure about, is that I believe that the '08 S/S bags were still Chevre; it was the '08 F/W bags that were changed over to Agneau .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-part-time-electric-blue-449407


----------



## muchstuff

Very nice apple green First on FP...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-first-apple-green-451763


----------



## muchstuff

FP has listed a lovely turquoise First and a Rubisse PT. Someone has decluttered...

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-turquoise-451758

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-part-time-rubisse-451396


----------



## CeeJay

Sweet and cute *2005 F/W Burgundy (Bordeau) CHEVRE First* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-bordeaux-451750


----------



## CeeJay

A gorgeous *Red "Vibrato" City S* on The RealReal - https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-classic-city-s-bag-6layg?position=6


----------



## CeeJay

A *Papier Graffiti Tot**e *on Net-A-Porter and even better .. it's ON SALE 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...gsXdm7s5Oc-9SjRUiId8EBP9bSnmcJ_7sR32nFvfD_BwE


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. a gorgeous *Purple Blackout City* - ON SALE TO BOOT - on this site:  https://svmoscow.com/women/item/104...n=CJ&cjevent=691bc7ed1bbd11ea814400b60a1c0e0e


----------



## CeeJay

A *Mini Graffiti City* (_background = White_) on *Gilt* and even better, *ON SALE*!!!  
https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...dsi=DIR--e3482e10-2b7c-413c-b09e-d0ad9c312829


----------



## CeeJay

An *Hourglass (Medium)* bag on *Gilt* .. *ON SALE*!!!  
https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...8941866--b821570d-126f-4f58-86f5-05a1b6331d08


----------



## CeeJay

Kinda like this bag   .. a *Balenciaga Sharp S Leather Shoulder Bag *.. and even better, it's *ON SALE* at RueLala!!!!! 
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/pr...8941866--ece8e00a-6c69-4e2e-ae43-d9901fe7c9dd


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Gorgeous older model Classic red Balenciaga moto wallet with an inner mirror- and it's NEW   Sold from Japan, I think. Very hard to resist but I mainly use cardholders now so...
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-i-up/item/10014328/


----------



## CeeJay

For some strange reason, this particular bag was hard to find .. but now it's available on Fashionphile .. *2008 F/W Black Cherry City* (Agneau leather) .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-dark-wine-458068


----------



## CeeJay

SPECIAL EDITION *2010 F/W Lime Green City* on eBay .. (_note that this was a lighter version of the '05 Lime Green_)! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...162658?hash=item3b3f2076e2:g:fCsAAOSwDYZduJAT


----------



## *Jenn*

_2009 multicolor lattice city!_

https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/p...e=Springbot&utm_medium=Web&utm_campaign=Email


----------



## atlantis1982

Like-new 2003 dark turquoise purse:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Balen...a=1&pg=2334524&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042


----------



## atlantis1982

NWT Rouge Theatre Day:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...:qE0AAOSwGIVd8SV9:sc:USPSPriority!08302!US!-1


----------



## muchstuff

Black Riva City!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-...Black-Vintage-Crafted-Lambskin-L/254483775289


----------



## CeeJay

For you *Graffiti fans*, a Zip-Around Wallet is on Fashionphile (I have a similar one and just LOVE it)!!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...tal-zip-around-wallet-black-multicolor-471980


----------



## muchstuff

"Like new" rouge theatre City on Yoogi's...
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...tre-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html


----------



## maggiesze1

2005 turquoise first

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-turquoise-480756


----------



## Pinkie*

work magenta very cheap
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Balenciaga-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649


----------



## atlantis1982

Blue Jean Besace Messenger bag with silver G21 hardware
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-silver-besace-hobo-blue-jean-482102


----------



## ksuromax

be my twin!  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...652712?hash=item23d0209968:g:mE4AAOSwXMheM0QU


----------



## CeeJay

Ooooooh - a blast from the past, a *2006 S/S Ink (Encre) Chevre Twiggy* on Fashionphile, and looks to be in pretty good condition.  Ink is such a wonderful color, one of Balenciaga's "unique" blue's! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-twiggy-ink-417738


----------



## CeeJay

So much FUN - a *Black &  White Graffiti Wallet* (_especially FUN for those of you who have the Black & White Graffiti bags_) .. on Fashionphile!   https://www.fashionphile.com/balenc...inental-zip-around-wallet-black-silver-472171


----------



## LostInBal

Ladies... specially oldies lovers!! You can’t let go this piece of Balenciaga history and really hard to come by. Look at that leather, it’s a great addition to your collection which comes from a lovely and trusted tpfer!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...324644?hash=item1a92664164:g:tFIAAOSwnKFeUBgi


----------



## muchstuff

Beautiful 03 olive First with pewter hardware at a great price...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/balenciaga-first-2003-olive-brown-pewter-hardware-euc.1024917/


----------



## muchstuff

Ombre vibrato City on FP. Has moderate wear but they're only asking $495...
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-gold-city-ombre-marron-black-486986


----------



## CeeJay

Another 'history' piece .. the first year that Balenciaga came out with the G21 hardware!  A *2007 Black G21 Gold Hardware City* (_Chevre Leather_) on Ann's Fabulous Finds!  https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/balenciaga/products/bg-q1014-05-balenciaga-2007-black-chevre-giant-21-gold-city


----------



## Conni618

Once in a lifetime, super rare piece of Balenciaga’s original motorcycle bag history!
2001 Chocolate caribou, flat brass First!  Also from a beloved, trustworthy PFr! 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...=&mpre=https://www.ebay.com/itm/223934400933?


----------



## ksuromax

Black Day at a very attractive price 
https://outlet.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-day-hobo-black-490694


----------



## ksuromax

Black Triangle 
https://outlet.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-triangle-chain-duffle-xs-black-480037


----------



## ksuromax

2005 Bordeaux City at a ridiculous price! (they got the leather wrong, it's chevre) corners are quite beaten up, but with a bit of DYI touch up it will be back to it's glory!
https://outlet.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-bordeaux-483662


----------



## muchstuff

Ultraviolet City on TRR...condition looks good from what you can see!
https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-city-bag-76daj?position=0


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. the history just keeps on showing up as of late .. an almost impossible piece to get one's hands on years ago, a gorgeous *2004 S/S "True Red" Makeup* (Chevre leather - Pewter HW) .. at Fashionphile 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-porte-toilette-makeup-clutch-true-red-493777


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223941712166?ul_noapp=true
super beautiful one, trusty Seller, too


----------



## muchstuff

06 camel/cognac City on eBay, where are all of these bags coming from...?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...010827?hash=item1ce5e4074b:g:xxoAAOSw0uReYYTn


----------



## CeeJay

Another SUPERB bag .. truly my favorite of the *2012 Holiday Hamilton Line Pewter* (also called Bronze) City bag with the regular Gold HW .. this leather is (IMO) the next best to the old Chevre leather ... at Fashionphile
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-gold-pearly-city-bronze-497570


----------



## muchstuff

Red Vibrato? Or Hamilton? (@CeeJay ?) Velo on TRR...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-classic-velo-bag-77avc?position=15#!


----------



## ksuromax

Cute bag, really great for summer, at a very reasonable price, plus 
Spring Sale
*15% off the ENTIRE store!* 
This week only
*USE COUPON CODE
YCSPRING*

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...lambskin-leather-classic-reporter-xs-bag.html


----------



## muchstuff

Anyone wanting a flat messenger at a good price? (Great TPFer)...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...831728?hash=item2d0683d670:g:G1QAAOSwrphebVkI


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Red Vibrato? Or Hamilton? (@CeeJay ?) Velo on TRR...
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-classic-velo-bag-77avc?position=15#!


No, it's the 2012 Holiday Hamilton (Rouge) ..


----------



## muchstuff

Tattoo Papier A6 Zip-Around Tote...

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ni-papier-a6-zip-around-tote-78vkm?position=5


----------



## muchstuff

Something you don't see often, a Bal Stitch...
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...ple-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/27138554/


----------



## CeeJay

Typical TRR - wrong description of the leather .. looks like an *'05 Rouge Theatre (Chevre) First* to me .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-classic-first-bag-7abgz?position=13


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Typical TRR - wrong description of the leather .. looks like an *'05 Rouge Theatre (Chevre) First* to me ..
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-classic-first-bag-7abgz?position=13


I'd say so too!


----------



## tatertot

Jaune shoulder in what looks to be mint condition https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...408562?hash=item3fdf7c5af2:g:oTMAAOSwZ~pdxAkc


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. another golden oldie - a *2004 Holiday Metallic Rouge (Red) First* in primo condition!!  
https://www.rebelle.com/en/balenciaga-bags-4348188


----------



## atlantis1982

08 Amethyst Brogues City in great condition at a reasonable price:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...yst-City-Covered-GHW-5e8a6a0909d7600135f1d105


----------



## muchstuff

Nice-looking black Hamilton First...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BALEN...182786?hash=item263901e542:g:PRIAAOSw3uteXxtW


----------



## CeeJay

*WOW-OH-WOW* .. even though I'm not a fan of the Green color, a *Bal Cypress Crocodile City*? .. uh, yeah!!!!  On Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-crocodile-city-cypress-502410


----------



## ksuromax

and a First in Croc  
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...codile-first-balenciaga-handbag-9857371.shtml


----------



## ksuromax

can't see the tag, but looks like Pumpkin from 2004 with pewter hw 
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-first-balenciaga-handbag-9847637.shtml


----------



## CeeJay

Have always loved this color .. a *2006 F/W Grenat (Chevre) First *on FP ..
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-grenat-499678


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. another beauty (although I'm not a Silver HW fan per se) .. a *Chevre Hamilton Violet Prune City* with Silver HW on FP .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-silver-metallic-edge-city-violet-prune-499028


----------



## CeeJay

This is a rare 'bird' .. a *2008 F/W Black Cherry City* on Fashionphile (for some odd reason, Balenciaga did not make that many of this color - hence its rarity)!!!  
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-dark-wine-504172


----------



## atlantis1982

Matrix Parachute bag...In need of a little TLC but still seems to have a lot of life left: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...143405?hash=item3b46567bed:g:03EAAOSwCd9dXcfv


----------



## CeeJay

Oooooooooooh - a great bag from the past, *CHEVRE* leather .. a *2007 S/S Marine GGH Part-Time* on Fashionphile (boy, would I have scooped up this bag in a heartbeat in the past)!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-gold-part-time-marine-506463


----------



## CeeJay

Used to have this bag way back in the day .. fabulous color, and especially with the Giant Gold HW?!?! ..   !!!
According to my "history", the Electric Blue was from 2008 S/S - which would mean that it is *CHEVRE*, not Agneau (_and that is what I recall my bag being_).  A *2008 S/S Electric Blue GGH Part-Time* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-part-time-electric-blue-449407


----------



## CeeJay

Always a good thing to have in addition to the 'regular' Shoulder Strap - a *Cross-Body Balenciaga Logo Shoulder Strap* on FP - 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-logo-shoulder-strap-black-508255


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green First on FP...looks mint.
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-first-apple-green-509557


----------



## kerryisntreal

08 Electric Blue rh Weekender https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254587896562


----------



## atlantis1982

kerryisntreal said:


> 08 Electric Blue rh Weekender https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254587896562


That same seller is also listing some other amazing oldies:
-2004 teal Twiggy https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-B...891905?hash=item3b469ef0c1:g:X84AAOSw5qdbzvpb
-2004 anis Twiggy https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-B...891913?hash=item3b469ef0c9:g:894AAOSw5m1a8BnQ
-2003 emerald makeup clutch https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-...885092?hash=item3b469ed624:g:iw0AAOSwhYdZ2-iH
-2002 black FB First https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-B...897959?hash=item3b469f0867:g:xBoAAOSwdzVdie~-


----------



## atlantis1982

Red holiday metallic Twiggy:
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-metallic-agneau-classic-twiggy-red-508770
(Question: on the pic of the inner tag, it looks blank under the 'Balenciaga_Paris.' Did the rest of it wear off?  Or did these bags not have any other writing?)


----------



## ksuromax

Be my twin!  
they got the model wrong, this is B4 (not A6) as per measurements provided 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-papier-a6-zip-around-tote-7dx7m?position=84#!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Marigold city on Fashionphile https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-marigold-510093


----------



## CeeJay

I think someone was looking for this, and it appears to be in pretty good condition - *2008 Amethyst City* on eBay: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...536521?hash=item1a97f48e49:g:uD8AAOSw2eNet0YM


----------



## kerryisntreal

04 black Weekender on Vestiaire, listed in fair condition:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-weekender-balenciaga-handbag-10357869.shtml


----------



## kerryisntreal

From what I can tell, appears to be a 2004 Marron on TheRealReal - https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-classic-motocross-city-bag-7gslh


----------



## ksuromax

Rouge Theatre First (warmed handles though)
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-rouge-theatre-480747


----------



## CeeJay

A *2010 S/S Sang GSH Part-Time* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-part-time-sang-512725


----------



## kerryisntreal

ksuromax said:


> Rouge Theatre First (warmed handles though)
> https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-rouge-theatre-480747



There appears to also be a Rouge Theatre First on TheRealReal.  Their description & pics list is as 2010 (which I guess would be Sang?) but based on the depth of the color & cross referencing w/ the FP listing, it definitely looks more like RT.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-motocross-classic-first-7fd9i?position=10


----------



## CeeJay

The classic *Black GGH Part-Time*, on Fashionphile ( I sure miss my oldie - 2007 Black Chevre GGH PT)!!  
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-part-time-black-455718


----------



## CeeJay

Appears to be a *2008 F/W Amethyst RGGH City* on The Real Real - 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-motocross-giant-21-city-bag-7iw1l?position=8


----------



## muchstuff

05 magenta ( no pic of tag) City on AFF...
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...6-balenciaga-magenta-2005-chevre-classic-city


----------



## atlantis1982

2002 Olive Flat Brass First (PF'er owned)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA-Holy-Grail-2002-OLIVE-Flat-Brass-First-FBF-CHEVRE/114248578963?


----------



## CeeJay

CeeJay said:


> Appears to be a *2008 F/W Amethyst RGGH City* on The Real Real -
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...-motocross-giant-21-city-bag-7iw1l?position=8


My bad .. this is actually a *2011 F/W Cyclamen RGGH City*!!


----------



## CeeJay

I know someone here wanted it .. and here it is .. the 'real deal' .. *2005 'Z' (F/W) Tag Magenta City* (Chevre leather) .. on eBay: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...831821?hash=item1cc945140d:g:sMkAAOSwM7lcXaF0


----------



## CeeJay

I have this same color, it's a beautiful Green (I would say like a "spring" Green).  Fantastic *Chevre leather* .. a *2007 S/S Vert Gazon City* on eBay (UK seller) - https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHEN...884503?hash=item52358f0857:g:H-IAAOSwjmRcWVRV


----------



## houseof999

https://posh.mk/1lrC5avkb7
Bleu Lavande first. $260
Not my listing. Not Authenticated.


----------



## muchstuff

Papier B4 tattoo hard to find tote (mislabeled as A6) 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-a6-zip-around-graffiti-tote-7kbai?position=2


----------



## M&Mthomas

For anyone in Australia(not sure if ******* ship international)
Here Classic City S Graffiti Black & Yellow  
https://www.*******.com.au/products/classic-city-s-graffiti-black-yellow-leather-tote


----------



## CeeJay

A *2008 F/W Rubisse Weekender* on eBay .. (alas, this is when Balenciaga changed over from the beloved Chevre to Agneau - HOWEVER, I am 100% convinced that some of the 2008 F/W bags were still Chevre) .. just sayin' 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...952960?hash=item3fe214ca40:g:lFoAAOSwOzFeyrCG


----------



## ksuromax

AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA REPTILE ORANGE MINI BAG KEYCHAIN RARE 00s Y2K JACQUEMAS VGC  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA REPTILE ORANGE MINI BAG KEYCHAIN RARE 00s Y2K JACQUEMAS VGC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Lovely Eggplant City!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...740638?hash=item21713cf35e:g:kIUAAOSwld9c~ZAt


----------



## muchstuff

F/W 2013 cigare fonce Work with GGH in great condition, $750 CDN...
https://lovethatbagetc.com/collecti...ga-cigare-fonce-agneau-giant-21-gold-work-bag


----------



## kerryisntreal

S/S 2005 Teal city on TheRealReal https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-7kptk


----------



## muchstuff

Eggplant Ring Bag, no real description and hardly any pics but cheap...on Tradesy.

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-purple-leather-hobo-bag/27517081/


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green City on eBay...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-city-chevre-apple-green-2005/153977622742


----------



## muchstuff

Turquoise? Teal? City with boobie on eBay...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-city-turquoise-chevre-2005/383598630474


----------



## M&Mthomas

2008 BALENCIAGA
Violet Chevre Leather Step Bag ^_^
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga-violet-chevre-leather-step-bag.html


----------



## atlantis1982

Emerald City https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-10436682.shtml


----------



## Kimbashop

Eggplant First in beautiful condition and for an amazing price 



			https://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Eggplant-Purple-Chevre-Leather-First-Classique-Bag-RDC-10975.htm


----------



## houseof999

Rose Berlingot mini Pompon $495. Looks to be in EUC. 



			https://depop.app.link/0gHtR40EB7


----------



## kerryisntreal

No clear pic of tag, but there’s an older red that looks an 05 Rouge Theatre on TheRealReal. 








						Motocross Classic City Bag
					

Crimson leather Balenciaga City bag with antiqued gold-tone Classic hardware, detachable shoulder strap, dual rolled top handles, exterior zip pocket, Motocross buckle and grommet embellishments, black woven lining, single zip pocket at interior wall and zip closure at top. Includes compact...




					www.therealreal.com


----------



## M&Mthomas

BALENCIAGA CITY S Graffiti








						BALENCIAGA  CITY Graffiti  Tasche!!! Limited Edition!!!!  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für BALENCIAGA  CITY Graffiti  Tasche!!! Limited Edition!!!! bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green Day on Tradesy...

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-alma-monogram-canvas-pm-green-apple-leather-satchel/27569012/


----------



## M&Mthomas

2007 Part time in great condition, someone will love her ^_^








						BALENCIAGA Moto Arena  Part Time GIANT 21 Ocean CHEVRE Leather Blue Bag   | eBay
					

The color "Ocean" is just the right shade of blue, not too dark or light. This bag is from Balenciaga's 2007 F/W Pre-collection, and made of  the CHÈVRE (Goatskin).  The only visible signs of wear can be seen on the bottom edges along the piping but subtle (refer to pics) and underneath the top...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## CeeJay

Looks like a *2006 F/W Grenat City* (CHEVRE leather) on eBay .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...028128?hash=item1ced856ae0:g:pnIAAOSwYzRe~Tnh


----------



## atlantis1982

08 magenta City
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-motocross-city-pink-shoulder-bag/27602369/


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> 08 magenta City
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-motocross-city-pink-shoulder-bag/27602369/


Magenta? Or bubble gum?


----------



## Catash

muchstuff said:


> Magenta? Or bubble gum?


Looks more like 08 Pale Magenta to me.


----------



## atlantis1982

Excellent condition Olive Day: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...144748?hash=item342c28672c:g:2ocAAOSw8UxfDKoD


----------



## kerryisntreal

Caribou flat brass first on Poshmark! https://posh.mk/QckBoJPsb8


----------



## kerryisntreal

05 Magenta city on Poshmark. https://posh.mk/7SqokVRXe8

ETA: also looks like it’s cross-listed on Mercari
https://merc.li/2NYPDa6vb


----------



## kerryisntreal

FW 2003 Black pewter hardware first with long strap on Fashionphile outlet: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-black-534636

Be my bag twin!


----------



## atlantis1982

Very reasonably priced Emerald City: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-11205630.shtml


----------



## atlantis1982

05 chocolate First (mistakenly listed by seller as a City)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...934760?hash=item2898a97728:g:jZQAAOSw00BfB0ii
C tag dark turquoise First 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Balen...171331?hash=item23cef75643:g:tx0AAOSwCXBeHcWG
06 camel City
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...327755?hash=item2ab43a054b:g:ftQAAOSwU1hbjArs
Vert Menthe G21 City
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-B...513901?hash=item1a9ad0a1ed:g:yjsAAOSwaTJe7OUH
Y tag (Ink?) First
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...310558?hash=item421cb2a25e:g:7-EAAOSwtPJfD2Lh

(My apologies if any of these have been posted before!)


----------



## kerryisntreal

Fab-looking FW07 Jaune city on Vestiaire: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-11255022.shtml


----------



## kerryisntreal

FW05 Caramel city [you can see the Z  ] on TheRealReal: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-7tep4


----------



## muchstuff

F/W 07 chevre grape/violet GSH Day on Tradesy...

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...olet-purple-chevre-leather-hobo-bag/27741988/


----------



## atlantis1982

"Militaire" Work (Y tag so Light Olive/Origan?; either way, nice chewy leather)
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-work-militaire-532312
Magenta Weekender (G21, so 2008 dark Magenta?)
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-silver-weekender-tote-magenta-547051


----------



## atlantis1982

2002 F/W Caramel Flat Brass First
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-3-Car...713945?hash=item4b7ef7c3d9:g:tzkAAOSw1TxfLFGq
Edit: seller also has a 2002 S/S:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-Caram...686326?hash=item4b7ef757f6:g:jLsAAOSwxYBfLE41


----------



## kerryisntreal

Looks like a FW05 magenta day on TheRealReal: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-bag-7temx

#bagtwinz


----------



## atlantis1982

Grenat Work:
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...02-balenciaga-2006-grenat-chevre-classic-work


----------



## kerryisntreal

SS06 Cornflower blue city on TheRealReal: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-7tens


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. the RealReal has been having quite a few oldies lately (I personally snagged a major-league score recently)!!!  Here is a *2004/2005 Holiday Metallics - Magenta City* bag!!! 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-motocross-classic-city-bag-7ujai?position=49


----------



## kerryisntreal

07 chèvre rouge vif on Fashionphile - listed as agneau/coquelicot but has W tag: https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-city-coquelicot-544784


----------



## ksuromax

2006  Cognac  City 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-7u6xs?position=57


----------



## kerryisntreal

02 Caramel Flat brass from a TPFer: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Balenciaga-Caramel-Flat-Brass-First/254694948250, seller also has a bunch of other early-years bags listed!


----------



## pale_septembre

Balenciaga Sunday Tangerine 








						$1545 Balenciaga Leather Handbag Tangerine Orange Large   | eBay
					

<p>$1545 Balenciaga Leather Handbag Tangerine Orange Large . Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><br><p>20”x14”x9”</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Rouge Theatre Day in excellent condition (handles haven't even darkened!) 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...723251?hash=item21752bc3f3:g:uQ0AAOSwoJJfRW7Y


----------



## atlantis1982

Rouge Theatre First:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...817389?hash=item3fe817dbed:g:8SMAAOSwFD5fQ0y1
(I think it's just the seller's lighting that gives the bag a bit of an orange cast; it's a Z tag but not dark enough for Bordeaux.)


----------



## electricbluerita

If anyone wants to be my bag twin! '08 Electric Blue RH City from TRR. I can't guarantee it is EB, but it looks identical to mine, and the leather is so divine. I wear this bag with everything and love how it is actually a warmer blue.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-7zmap?position=11
		


'05 Magenta RH City from AFF:






						Balenciaga 2005 Magenta Chèvre Classic City - Ann's Fabulous Finds
					

If the tassels, studs, and buckles don’t do it for you, the color of this Balenciaga 2005 Magenta Chèvre Classic City surely should! This motorcycle-inspired carry is made of distressed leather with brass hardware and a zipped pocket with a tasseled pull on the front face. The top secures with a...




					www.annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## atlantis1982

2003 Lilac City...aside from some corner wear, excellent condition overall!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...451307?hash=item1cf2bb63ab:g:rY0AAOSwvh5fWQmK


----------



## kerryisntreal

No tag pictured but you can tell by the rivets, a ~SS05 or 2004 black Weekender on TheRealReal: www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/luggage-and-travel/balenciaga-motocross-classic-weekender-bag-817w3


----------



## atlantis1982

Eggplant Twiggy: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...277706?hash=item4463640e0a:g:PaEAAOSwZTlfVnBF


----------



## atlantis1982

Dolma City at an excellent price:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Balenciaga-Classic-City-Bag-Motorcycle-Light-Green-Leather-Satchel-Bag/383719033547?
Z tag Magenta City:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Medium-Magenta-Leather-Purse-Handbag/233712832816?


----------



## Lakotan

Jaune Day GSH21 also known as 2007 U -    F/W Main Collection Colors    Marigold, great leather, I would buy it myself if I did not have one with regular hardware already.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-day-bag-816bi?position=29


----------



## Conni618

*2005 Gray City! From trusted PF’r*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/124333271325


----------



## kerryisntreal

*FW 2003 (D tag) pewter hardware black first w/ long strap* on Fashionphile outlet: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-first-black-534636

I posted this before but it was relisted - & now discounted! Be my bag twin!


----------



## CeeJay

A *2006 Truffle City* on Anns's Fabulous Finds (_Chevre leather and the bag looks to be in great condition_)!!
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...r0902-09-balenciaga-2006-classic-truffle-city


----------



## CeeJay

This was a super popular color, that pretty much sold out soon after it was released .. a *2009 S/S Officier City* on eBay!  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...886598?hash=item366a506106:g:FxIAAOSwTmBfXXT7


----------



## kerryisntreal

*2001 Le Dix flat brass first* in black smooth nappa (from a TPF member )








						Balenciaga 2001 Le Dix Flat Brass First  | eBay
					

She's beautiful now but you'd have a show stopper on your hands.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## fayden

I think this is jane 2007!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-work-bag-81etg?position=4
		


DROOOOOLLLLL


----------



## atlantis1982

A tag Turquoise First in excellent condition! 
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-first-balenciaga-handbag-11901911.shtml


----------



## kerryisntreal

2004 eggplant first on Fashionphile (they have it incorrectly listed as raisin): https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-first-raisin-558783


----------



## fayden

Cheap 2005 apple green first!









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware First Apple Green
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic First in Apple Green. This stylish hand bag is crafted of agneau leather in a beautiful shade of green. The shoulder bag features rolled leather top handles with stitched detailing, an optional shoulder strap with brass hardware. The top zipper...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## kerryisntreal

Some keychain mini bags on The RealReal:

Papier


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/keychains/balenciaga-papier-bag-charm-85y35
		


Looks like blue lavande mini mini first


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/keychains/balenciaga-motocross-mini-first-bag-charm-84oqi


----------



## Lakotan

*B tag chevre BALENCIAGA CHARTREUSE CLASSIC FIRST*





						Balenciaga Chartreuse Classic First - Ann's Fabulous Finds
					

If you’ve been dreaming of adding a bit of Balenciaga to your collection, let this Chartreuse Classic First be your first! Made of soft, slouchy leather in a fab shade of yellowish-green, it has one tasseled zipped pocket on the front and a zipped top that opens to reveal a black-fabric-lined...




					www.annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## muchstuff

Caramel Flat brass First...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/184472370679


----------



## atlantis1982

2003 Olive Brown First (D tag)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Balen...929883?hash=item4b82dae19b:g:0icAAOSwm~lfd42c


----------



## fayden

2005 Indigo city









						BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic City Indigo
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic City in Indigo. This stylish tote is crafted of beautiful chevre leather in dark blue. The bag features top handles with hand stitched detail, an optional shoulder strap, a front zipper pocket for the hanging mirror, leather belts and patches and...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## CeeJay

*2005 S/S Indigo City* (Chevre leather) on Fashionphile (alas - a bit faded though) .. 

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-indigo-561749


----------



## fayden

Very Pretty Rouge Theatre for a great price! 2005.









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City Bordeaux
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City in Bordeaux. This chic tote is crafted of lambskin leather in red. The shoulder bag features an exterior zipper pocket, rolled leather top handles with handwoven whipstitch detail, and aged brass buckles with decorative studs. The top zipper...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Chocolate (?) City in excellent condition (D tag maybe?  Tag pic is unfortunately blurry; regardless it's an oldie)
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-motocross-classic-city-bag-8b57e?position=2#!


----------



## Lakotan

Bleu Lavande First in excellent condition


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-7yfah?position=6


----------



## fayden

Rouge Theatre City on TRR



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-87xnb?position=2


----------



## atlantis1982

2007 Aquamarine Work (a bit pricey, but rare & has all cards + spare tassles)
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-work-balenciaga-handbag-12177463.shtml
2007 Vert d'Eau Weekender
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-balenciaga-shoulder-bag-12183196.shtml


----------



## Lakotan

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/balenciaga-motocross-classic-metallic-edge-wallet-86ytj?position=15
		

I have this wallet, it is gorgeous, the color is beautiful and chevre leather is indestructible, so it is probably in a very good condition.


----------



## Conni618

*2003 PH Midnight Bue First!  Super rare from a trusted PF’r!*









						Balenciaga 2003 Midnight Blue Navy Rare! First Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga 2003 Midnight Blue Navy Rare! First Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## kerryisntreal

No tag pic but a lovely pink (thinking 08 Amethyst?) Weekender on The RealReal: 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/luggage-and-travel/balenciaga-motocross-classic-weekender-89auz


----------



## kerryisntreal

Gorgeous 2004 Khaki City on The RealReal!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-89q3w
		


Be my bag twin!


----------



## atlantis1982

Olive First with extra tassels! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Final-Pric...334442?hash=item446791092a:g:xWAAAOSwRP5fkXCt


----------



## atlantis1982

Red A tag holiday metallic First (listed as City)
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-12377920.shtml


----------



## ebing

Excellent condition 2005 grey first!









						BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware First Grey
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic First in Grey.  This stylish tote is crafted of agneau goatskin leather in grey.  The bag features rolled leather top handles with a woven detail, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket, tassels, patches, and belts with aged brass...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Emerald City 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Emera...642439?hash=item3b50cc6307:g:2y8AAOSw4gRflNE~


----------



## kerryisntreal

02 (I think?) black flat brass first on eBay









						BALENCIAGA Authentic Leather Editor's bag Shoulder Bag Black Used  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Authentic Leather Editor's bag Shoulder Bag Black Used at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## fayden

Faded 2005 Teal first.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-8d2f1?position=3


----------



## atlantis1982

fayden said:


> Faded 2005 Teal first.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-8d2f1?position=3


Looks like this is its (slightly larger City) twin: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Balen...319744?hash=item343427c040:g:L9QAAOSwW41fmmj9


----------



## bellenuit

03 Lilac PH City I think



			https://posh.mk/sILwcxXgZab


----------



## kerryisntreal

04 (Marron?) Weekender on The RealReal



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-weekender-8e5jt


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. this style is still very new, but here we go .. already up on Fashionphile!  A *CALFSKIN* (_which means the leather would be wonderful_) .. *Blue Neo Classic Mini City* and DOG-GONE, I'm loving this style more & more .. NUTS! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-calfskin-neo-classic-silver-mini-city-blue-595434


----------



## kerryisntreal

05 magenta city on Fashionphile:








						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Magenta
					

This is  an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City in Magenta. This stylish tote is crafted of luxurious agneau lambskin leather in dark pink. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zip pocket for the hanging mirror, zipper pull...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## kerryisntreal

05 magenta first on eBay








						Balenciaga Creased Purple Small City Bag  | eBay
					

Country of Origin At Hush Luxe we make a designer lifestyle a reality. Depth: 8cm.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## CeeJay

A *2005 S/S Apple Green First* on Fashionphile!  Alas, they are 100% WRONG about the leather .. it's Chevre not Agneau! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-first-apple-green-558807


----------



## muchstuff

Marine Part Time on FP (mislabelled as blue mineral).

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-part-time-blue-mineral-598748


----------



## muchstuff

HG alert! 2003 dark turquoise First (seller is longtime TPFer)...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/124435671373


----------



## muchstuff

Eggplant First on FP (labelled as raisin)...

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-first-raisin-558783


----------



## Asphodel

Current sales on Net-A-Porter






						balenciaga city | NET-A-PORTER
					






					www.net-a-porter.com


----------



## muchstuff

Click Clack on eBay...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...817356?hash=item1cf96df58c:g:SikAAOSwmQdfs7Cb


----------



## atlantis1982

Lilac First (B tag)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Lambskin-Leather-Lavender-First-Bag/402564532577?


----------



## 8teen

They started giving extra -20% Off with code BF20 on everything, including large selection of Triple-S sneakers





						Premium Designer Sale From Pink Balenciaga Smeakers to Gucci Loafers
					

Shop Our Sale of iconic designer pieces like Pink Balenciaga Sneakers, or Black Gucci loafers for men. All up to -70% OFF RRP. MonaLisaLikes




					monalisalikes.com


----------



## kerryisntreal

FW 2002 black suede pewter hardware first (with long strap!) on Fashionphile:









						BALENCIAGA Baby Daim Suede Classic Hardware First Tote Black
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Baby Daim Calf Suede Classic First Tote in Black.  This stylish tote is crafted of lush suede in a classic motorcycle bag silhouette.  This bag features rolled leather top handles with a woven detail, an optional shoulder strap, a facing zipper pocket with tassel...




					www.fashionphile.com
				




I have and love this bag. Be my twinnnn!!


----------



## muchstuff

Cheap jaune moutard Day on Yoogis (2010 leather)...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/balenciaga-moutard-lambskin-leather-day-bag-132438.html


----------



## CeeJay

An oldie Chevre - *2005 S/S Sky Blue Make-Up* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-porte-toilette-makeup-clutch-sky-blue-591593


----------



## muchstuff

I know someone was looking for this...Black ME iridescent City on FP...

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-metallic-edge-iridescent-city-black-611304


----------



## muchstuff

Looks like pretty much all of the Bals are marked down on RDC plus there's a FLASH SALE until midnight tomorrow night of an additional 10%. I just bought a gorgeous Chanel scarf ...Code is SALE10.

https://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Sale_c18.htm


----------



## kerryisntreal

If anyone wants a [real] crocodile city there’s one on Fashionphile now (for about 1/10th the price of retail):









						BALENCIAGA Crocodile City Cypress Magenta
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Crocodile City in Cypress in Magenta. This chic tote is crafted of luxurious crocodile leather in pink and features rolled and handwoven top handles, an optional shoulder strap, an exterior zipper pocket and belts with aged brass buckles and studs. The top zipper...




					www.fashionphile.com
				




It’s an R tag, but I think the croc versions may have been special order so which pink it is might be a tossup.


----------



## CeeJay

Another Chevre goodie .. *2005 Spring/Summer Indigo City* (albeit a bit faded) on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-indigo-561749


----------



## atlantis1982

C tag True Red First (in need of a little TLC, but still a lot of life left)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Leather-Braided-Handle-Detachable-Strap-Shoulder-Handbag-Red/383865488026?


----------



## atlantis1982

2007 Magenta City (U tag):
https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-city-bag-8oa17?position=3


----------



## atlantis1982

Rouge Theatre City (?) on tRR:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-city-bag-8ra6t?position=1
(Second set of eyes needed!  It _looks _like RT, the handles have that darkening, but of course there is no inside tag pic...)


----------



## atlantis1982

Apple City:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-city-bag-8q1yv?position=1


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge Vif City on Yoogi's (@SomethingGoodCanWork they list it "like new").

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/133794/category/3/


----------



## atlantis1982

ANOTHER Rouge Theatre City on tRR (and no, this isn't the bag from post #5111; this is their 2nd RT City this week!).
https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-city-bag-8swbw?position=3


----------



## BBBagHag

I would buy this 2005 magenta city if I didn’t already have one.









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Magenta | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is  an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic City in Magenta. This stylish tote is crafted of luxurious agneau lambskin leather in dark pink. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zip pocket for the hanging mirror, zipper pull...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Brookles

Small black city. 









						Balenciaga Small City Tote Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Balenciaga small City tote bag




					www.farfetch.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Burgundy Caribou Flat Brass Tote (I _believe_; I'm not very familiar with non-moto styles!)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...698890?hash=item447068e5ca:g:gUwAAOSw~jBf9bop


----------



## Brookles

Small red city



			https://www.theoutnet.com/en-gb/shop/product/balenciaga/shoulder-bag/shoulder-bags/classic-city-textured-leather-tote/6011092388237904


----------



## muchstuff

Eggplant flat clutch on eBay, TPF seller, you don't see these around!     

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-Eggpl...585122?hash=item44714c0b22:g:q7MAAOSwbSlgAyCX


----------



## TwiggyM

Red G12 hardware Town on theoutnet.com (!)



			https://www.theoutnet.com/en-no/shop/product/balenciaga/shoulder-bag/cross-body/giant-12-town-textured-leather-tote/6011092388242565


----------



## kerryisntreal

What looks like a gorgeous 2005 magenta city on TRR:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-90yka


----------



## kerryisntreal

05 turquoise first on TRR


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-91t84


----------



## CeeJay

An old HG from the past - a *2007 F/W Jaune City* (Chevre leather) on Fashionphile.  If I didn't already have one!   
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-marigold-610955


----------



## atlantis1982

Another 05 Magenta City on tRR:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-city-bag-91ave?position=3
(not sure whether that's excessive wear on the inner lining or the previous owner inexplicably carried around loose handfuls of baby powder...)


----------



## kerryisntreal

04 Khaki on TRR: 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-92vwy?position=5
		

Be my bag twin!


----------



## muchstuff

Looks like a mogano City on TRR...

https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-city-bag-93z27?position=6


----------



## jaskg144

Grey Giant City at Designer Exchange (UK) - great price.

*https://uk.designerexchange.com/product-detail/handbags/balenciaga/giant-12-city-bag-m-leather-grey-115748-strap-2/SHANBAL4792644*


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge Theatre First on eBay...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...574554?hash=item3db5b57a9a:g:7awAAOSwVD9gHWhh


----------



## muchstuff

Officier City on FP...

https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-officier-659188


----------



## kerryisntreal

What looks like a pewter hardware red (04?) first on TRR:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-95nq2


----------



## CeeJay

Oooooh - this is a rare bird (I used to have one way back in the day)! .. I believe it is from *2002 F/W* - a *Black Monk Leather First with Pewter Hardware* and the longer (and better IMO) strap!!  It's on TRR .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ss-classic-nubuck-first-bag-92dnb?position=74


----------



## kerryisntreal

Gorgeous 09 chataigne city on Fashionphile:
https://www.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-city-chataigne-661234


----------



## muchstuff

RDC has some nice Twiggies available, plus a Valentine's 10% code today only. LOVE10

https://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Chocolate-Brown-Chevre-Twiggy-Bag-RDC-11351.htm

https://www.shop.realdealcollection...-Green-Lambskin-Maxi-Twiggy-Bag-RDC-11348.htm

https://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Vert-D-Eau-Chevre-Twiggy-Bag-RDC-11352.htm


----------



## muchstuff

Nice little rouge theatre Shoulder on TRR, pricey though. 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-classic-handle-bag-976h9?position=2


----------



## kerryisntreal

05 turquoise first on Vestiaire: 


			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/blue-leather-city-balenciaga-handbag-14474534.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

2011 coquelicot Work in what looks like very good condition here in Vancouver...

https://www.modaselle.com/balenciaga-red-lambskin-classic-work-bag-ha04760/


----------



## CeeJay

Sheesh Fashionphile, get your leathers right .. this is not Agneau, but a beautiful *2005 F/W Bordeau City* .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-bordeaux-666110


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green City on eBay ( a tad pricey)...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-2005-...796323?hash=item56f4a75c63:g:iAMAAOSwQuVgNC0N


----------



## atlantis1982

Another lovely green bag ( 06 Emerald?) apparently NWT.  (Necessary pics missing, but nothing looks glaringly off.)
https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-Balenciaga-Tote-602ebaccff83046cb796fb6a


----------



## muchstuff

Gorgeous rouge theatre City on TRR...

https://www.therealreal.com/product...-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-9ad5y?position=2


----------



## ocdebby

Rouge theatre first on TRR...



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-99iuc?position=1


----------



## Asphodel

I cannot comment on authenticity as I am not an expert so please delete if it’s not authentic.
flat Brass Besace









						Vintage Brown BALENCIAGA Paris Bag Purse N0158C 113209  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Brown BALENCIAGA Paris Bag Purse N0158C 113209 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge theatre Sunday tote on TRR...

https://www.therealreal.com/product...iaga-motocross-shopping-tote-9a6je?position=1


----------



## muchstuff

Gorgeous 07 pine City with giant gold hardware on TRR...

https://www.shop.realdealcollection...Chevre-21mm-Giant-Gold-City-Bag-RDC-11365.htm


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Rouge theatre Sunday tote on TRR...
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...iaga-motocross-shopping-tote-9a6je?position=1


RT or Bordeaux?  The zipper tape looks darker than the one used on RT to my eyes


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> RT or Bordeaux?  The zipper tape looks darker than the one used on RT to my eyes


I think you're right, my mistake!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Looks like an 05 Apple green flat clutch on TRR:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/balenciaga-classic-flat-clutch-9cv44


----------



## CeeJay

SA-WEET, a *2005 F/W Rouge Theatre First *on eBay!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...&brand=Balenciaga&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940


----------



## CeeJay

Another (somewhat) oldie - a *2007 F/W Tobacco* (_Sienna_)  *-or-* *Mahogany* (_Cinnamon_) *Twiggy* on The RealReal .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-classic-twiggy-bag-9fybx?position=6


----------



## atlantis1982

08 dark magenta First:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...motocross-classic-first-bag-9fu6z?position=16
and 08 electric blue (?) First:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-motocross-classic-first-bag-9dez9?position=9


----------



## atlantis1982

Bordeaux City:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-bordeaux-682934
(And BTW Fashionphile, it's _Chevre!!! _Repeat after me: sheh-vruh.  You should know this!)


----------



## CeeJay

A Chevre oldie on Fashionphile - a *2006 F/W Grenat Twiggy* .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-twiggy-rouge-grenat-688170

However, I find it odd that it doesn't have the metal plate but then again, I never owned a Twiggy as I just never liked the style!


----------



## CeeJay

Another oldie which I used to have (_hmmmm - should I purchase it again_?!?!? -  )!! .. a *2004 Pewter Metallic City* (_part of the '04 Holiday collection_) on The RealReal ..
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-motocross-classic-city-bag-9gfp0?position=65


----------



## atlantis1982

2006 Lilac Day in what appears to be very good condition:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-motocross-classic-day-hobo-9hprr?position=4


----------



## muchstuff

Black boobie on eBay, trusted TPF seller...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/114745763129


----------



## houseof999

Here's a white boobie for $100! NMA. Not authenticated.


			https://posh.mk/U6ot6pow3eb


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

A lovely Giant 12 City in Glycine Chèvre on Fashionphile, although they've listed it as agneau with classic hardware for some reason... (I do not understand this, since they've listed this bag correctly in the past: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-giant-12-silver-hardware-city-glycine-272286).



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-glycine-639615


----------



## atlantis1982

Eggplant City:
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-classic-city-purple-leather-satchel/28906400/
(Oddly, it has an A tag...though the paper tag is F/W 2004, correct for an Eggplant.  Pics aren't the greatest, but nothing looks "off."  Is it possible this was just accidentally given the next season's metal tag at the Bal factory?)


----------



## CeeJay

*Holey-crack-a-moley-east-of-Java* .. WOW, this seller has tons of oldies .. someone must have decided to part with their entire collection!!!


A *2004 Marigold Mini-Classique* - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amazing-Balenciaga-2004-Marigold-Mini-Classique-Rare-New/254926682495?
A *2005 Turquoise Mini-Classique* - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Balenciaga-2005-Turquoise-Mini-Classique/254926682531?
A *2004 Turquoise Mini-Classique* - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Balenciaga-2004-Turquoise-Mini-Classique/254926682522?
A *2005 Sky Blue Mini-Classique* - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lovely-Balenciaga-2005-Sky-Blue-Mini-Classique/254926682508?

I could go on, this seller has a ton of old Bal's up, also including Make-Ups and fantastic Balenciaga Leather Jackets .. WOW-OH-WOW!


----------



## platinum_babie

Sacs à bandoulière | Femmes - Vinted
					

Booste ton style ! Mode femmes, chaussures, accessoires, économise jusqu'à 80% grâce à la seconde-main sur Vinted !




					www.vinted.fr
				




2007 vert foncé chèvre Sunday?


----------



## kerryisntreal

Looks like a pewter hardware black Weekender on Fashionphile:



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-silver-hardware-weekender-black-701252


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Another lovely oldie Weekender 2005 A-Tag....I think the colour is Teal:-









						Balenciaga Handbag Calfskin Leather Blue 7412  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Handbag Calfskin Leather Blue 7412 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## platinum_babie

07 violet Day in chèvre. A little faded.









						Sacs à bandoulière | Femmes - Vinted
					

Booste ton style ! Mode femmes, chaussures, accessoires, économise jusqu'à 80% grâce à la seconde-main sur Vinted !




					www.vinted.fr


----------



## atlantis1982

Apple Day on Tradesy:
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-shoulder-light-motorcross-classic-green-hobo-bag/28960359/
(Price at top says $525 but if you scroll down seller lists it at $400 + free s/h; unsure which is correct)


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Apple Day on Tradesy:
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-shoulder-light-motorcross-classic-green-hobo-bag/28960359/
> (Price at top says $525 but if you scroll down seller lists it at $400 + free s/h; unsure which is correct)


I'd ask for some extra photos on this one. I'm not comfortable with the tag back.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

This City in metallic Maree is pretty sweet. x



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-metallic-agneau-classic-silver-hardware-city-maree-677035


----------



## kerryisntreal

Z tag 05 black city on Fashionphile 



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-709923


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

This 2009 Multicolor Lattice City at Ann's Fabulous Closeouts... swoon.   









						Balenciaga 2009 Multicolor Lattice Classic City
					

You have the best of both worlds in this Balenciaga 2009 Multicolor Lattice Classic City—color that pops and a time-honored style! Hop on your hog and let the motorcycle styling of this unusual Classic City leave you feeling free and edgy. The body is made of woven strips of Agneau leather in...




					annsfabulouscloseouts.com


----------



## kerryisntreal

Flat brass [caramel?] besace on Fashionphile (cropped tassel, no mirror)


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-besace-hobo-sienna-697929


----------



## atlantis1982

B tag First (incorrectly listed as a small City) @ tRR: 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...l-motocross-classic-city-bag-9op5q?position=2


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

This 2010 classic City in Murier on Fashionphile is in pretty decent shape for the price:



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-murier-714823


----------



## atlantis1982

Pistachio first (listed as mini city):
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...ty-34588-green-leather-shoulder-bag/29035588/


----------



## kerryisntreal

Looks like a lovely 07 jaune day on TRR:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-9r5yv


----------



## Asphodel

Looks like an 05 Turquoise City



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-lagon-718059


----------



## kerryisntreal

No pic of inner tag but looks like a 05 turquoise work on TRR 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-9sn5f


----------



## CeeJay

Another one of Balenciaga's unique Blue's .. a *2009 S/S Officier City* on Fashionphile
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-officier-659188


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Oooh, look at this Whistle in Marine, now 20% off at $390: 



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-whistle-shoulder-bag-marine-670029


----------



## kerryisntreal

Flat brass first (02?) w long strap on Fashionphile outlet:


			https://outlet.fashionphile.com/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-black-729749


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Air Hobo S Small Brown Leather Bag | Luxury Garage Sale
					

Circa 2017. Inspired by Moroccan foot stools, the Balenciaga Air Hobo S boasts a unique round shape and features silver tone hardware, contrast stitching, dual handles, a flat strap, zip closure, and a textile interior with a zipped pocket. style/control #: 466843-6115-B-535269




					luxurygaragesale.com
				



Air Hobo, S
brand new, Whiskey colour


----------



## CeeJay

HOLEY-CRACK-A-MOLEY EAST OF JAVA .. a major-league HOLY GRAIL for many of us .. and IT'S A GOLD LABEL LE DIX in CARIBOU!!!!  On eBay (seller is from Australia) .. a gorgeous *CARIBOU FLAT-BRASS-FIRST*!!!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/164865491140?hash=item2662bfc0c4:g:0~4AAOSwDd1gnfOT


----------



## CeeJay

.. some good oldies coming out of the woodwork!! .. WOO-HOO!!! A *2007 F/W Rouille First* on eBay! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/133758768214?hash=item1f24a4d456:g:W9cAAOSwe4FgnD5G


----------



## thebattagirl

Caribou - Flat Brass - Gold Tag









						BALENCIAGA LE DIX Brown Pebbled Caribou Leather Flat Brass Motorcycle Bag RARE  | eBay
					

<p>BALENCIAGA LE DIX VERY RARE 2001 PROTOTYPE 1ST SEASON MOTORCYCLE BAG Brown Pebbled Caribou Leather Flat Brass No zipper stops Gold embossed “BALENCIAGA LE DIX PARIS” LABEL CONDITION IS EXCELLENT THIS BAG IN THIS CONDITION RARELY BECOMES AVAILABLE shipped priority mail with signature Condition...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Asphodel

These seem to be popping up these days. Air Hobo on FP



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-arena-round-air-hobo-bleu-de-prusse-734926


----------



## kerryisntreal

Looks like an 05 magenta day on TRR:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-9yyji


----------



## CeeJay

.. seriously, Fashionphile has been getting a lot of the leathers wrong on the Bal bags.  While this is truly a beautiful color (one of my favorite Blue's), it is *BY NO MEANS* Chevre!!!  A *2013 S/S Bleu Mineral City* is up on Fashionphile .. but it IS Agneau leather! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-bleu-mineral-744371


----------



## muchstuff

07 rouge vermillon (not rubisse as listed) First on FP in what looks like very nice shape...

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-first-rubisse-718680


----------



## atlantis1982

Another Fashionphile mistake: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-lagon-718059
NOT agneau and NOT Lagon but an A tag in Turquoise (I believe).  
How hard is this?  Lagon= K tag, not an A tag!  Come on, FP!


----------



## CeeJay

A beautiful Red that looks to be in pretty great condition - a *2009 F/W Poupre City* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-pourpre-743858


----------



## fashionmaudel

Was at the Orange Outlets in Orange, CA today and they had lots of Balenciagas at Off Saks 5th Ave.


----------



## kerryisntreal

What looks like an 05 turquoise day on TRR:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-a44u0
		


Be my bag twin


----------



## atlantis1982

Well cared for black Z tag City (missing mirror, however):
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-709923
(*screams** IT. IS. CHEVRE!!!!*)


----------



## muchstuff

Black vibrato City on RDC listed as pristine...

https://www.shop.realdealcollection...skin-Vibrato-Silver-HW-City-Bag-RDC-11539.htm


----------



## CeeJay

atlantis1982 said:


> Well cared for black Z tag City (missing mirror, however):
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-709923
> (*screams** IT. IS. CHEVRE!!!!*)


.. and *yet again*, another bag that is *CHEVRE *.. *not* Agneau!!!  A *2006 S/S Black First* with super nice leather, on Fashionphile! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-first-black-755381


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-cassis-704409
		

2012 Cassis in decent shape and very reasonably priced


----------



## atlantis1982

Wow!  2004 Turquoise Boobie in excellent condition! (And they got the chevre part right! )
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-planet-key-pouch-turquoise-719185


----------



## atlantis1982

A tag Indigo First, unfortunately way overpriced given the condition: 
https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-a7yvd


----------



## kerryisntreal

Looks like an 05 turquoise planet keychain: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-planet-key-pouch-turquoise-719185


----------



## miumiu666

spring 05 city in dolma
Looks i’m pretty decent condition, but is missing the mirror and strap. 
Auction has been up for months and no one bids ever so i’m sure someone could grab it for right above start price..  








						Balenciaga Classic City Bag 2005 Dolma Chevre Leather  | eBay
					

BALENCIAGA 2005 Dolma Chevre Leather Classic City Bag. Pre-owned but in great overall condition. Material: Dolma Green Lambskin leather. Designer: Balenciaga. Production Year: 2005. Handles: Comfortable double rolled leather handles.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## miumiu666

ss10 sorbet city..
a great shade of pink & looks like nice leather. 
Guaranteed authentic Agneau Classic Hardware City Sorbet from FASHIONPHILE!
http://www.fashionphile.com/product-759627


----------



## miumiu666

Don’t think i’ve seen these listed before but this seller has a few gems..
• 04 eggplant first 








						2004 Balenciaga Eggplant First bag chevre leather  | eBay
					

<body><p>2004 Balenciaga Eggplant First bag chevre leather. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. </p><br /><p>Gorgeous and rare 2004 Balenciaga First bag in eggplant purple soft and smooshy chèvre goatskin leather. </p></body>



					www.ebay.com
				



• 04 yellow pewter first








						2004 Balenciaga yellow First Bag pewter hardware chevre ❤️❤️  | eBay
					

<body><p>2004 Balenciaga yellow First Bag pewter hardware chevre ❤️❤️. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. </p></body>



					www.ebay.com
				



• 04 black pewter first








						2004 Balenciaga Black First bag pewter hardware chevre leather new!  | eBay
					

<body><p>2004 Balenciaga Black First bag pewter hardware chevre leather like new!. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. </p><br /><br /><p>The holy grail of all holy grails, a 2004 Black Balenciaga First Bag in brand new condition, with pewter hardware and chèvre goatskin...



					www.ebay.com
				



• 03 dark caramel first








						2003 Balenciaga Dark Caramel First bag pewter hardware chevre leather   | eBay
					

<body><p>2003 Balenciaga Dark Caramel First bag pewter hardware chevre leather. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. </p><br /><p>Gorgeous and incredibly rare, Balenciaga 2003 Dark Caramel first bag with pewter hardware and chèvre leather. </p></body>



					www.ebay.com
				



and the list continues!


----------



## platinum_babie

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/green-leather-first-balenciaga-handbag-16454121.shtml
		


Green apple first, no strap though


----------



## atlantis1982

Chocolate Work (I _believe _that looks like a Z tag) mistagged as a City
https://www.therealreal.com/product...iaga-vintage-motocross-classic-city-bag-aa1j5
Yellow (2004?) First
https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-classic-motocross-first-bag-a94dn
Dark Turquoise (?) Twiggy, albeit way overpriced IMHO
https://www.therealreal.com/product...balenciaga-motocross-classic-twiggy-bag-a94wb


----------



## platinum_babie

Sacs à main | Femmes - Vinted
					

Booste ton style ! Mode femmes, chaussures, accessoires, économise jusqu'à 80% grâce à la seconde-main sur Vinted !




					www.vinted.fr
				




05 first in what used to be teal but clearly redyed.


----------



## platinum_babie

Bolso Balenciaga color Morado
					

Bolso con capacidad, tiene el espejo, la base y esquinas están bien como se puede ver en la foto, lo único que está un poc...




					www.vinted.fr
				




2007 grape/violet Day (chèvre!) In really good condition for only 130 Eur and I think she might take less!


----------



## kerryisntreal

Lovely 05 turquoise first on TRR:








						Motocross Classic First Bag
					

<ul><li>Balenciaga Top Handle Bag</li><li>Blue Lambskin</li><li>Antiqued Gold-Tone Hardware</li><li>Flat Handles & Single Shoulder Strap</li><li>Studded & Whipstitch Accents</li><li>Single Exterior Pocket</li><li>Canvas Lining & Single Interior Pocket</li><li>Zip Closure at Top</li><li>Includes...




					www.therealreal.com


----------



## miumiu666

06 rouge vif work https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0

06 cognac city
http://www.fashionphile.com/product-773672

07 city in plomb
http://www.fashionphile.com/product-760634


----------



## atlantis1982

Pricey but nice condition pewter hardware (?) First, about 2003ish?  (Glare on tag makes it impossible to tell!)
https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-acxlk


----------



## CeeJay

A Chevre beauty from the past .. a *2005 F/W Olive First* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-olive-770964


----------



## CeeJay

.. oooh, ooooh, oooooh .. another Chevre goodie - a *2005 F/W Burgundy (Bordeaux) First* on The RealReal .. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-afvk0


----------



## CeeJay

Fashionphile has been getting the leather incorrect a lot lately .. this is another Chevre beauty .. a *2006 S/S Cognac (Camel) City* .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...2A2v0LF_uedB9SepW4z_rhqr-HVZ3CRxoCYUoQAvD_BwE


----------



## muchstuff

A couple of oldies from a trusted source...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1748452221...d=link&campid=5335828332&toolid=20001&mkevt=1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1148956328...d=link&campid=5335828332&toolid=20001&mkevt=1


----------



## muchstuff

Nice S/S 07 rouge vermillion City on TRR...

https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-aiwhx


----------



## CeeJay

Not 100% sure .. but FOR SURE .. this is when Balenciaga introduced the Giant HW, because look at the bottom .. it has the knobs there too and Balenciaga got rid of that for the 2nd season of this style .. the color?!?! .. either *Cafe* or *Truffe *(*both would be 2007 S/S - CHEVRE leather*) .. it's on the 'bay ..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/144124113258?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f89a5fbda51c4154b5491673ae464591&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=15&sd=133827537782&itm=144124113258&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Balenciaga&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:2689332c-ebf6-11eb-ad9c-f202bbba1002|parentrq:d518a71117a0a6e5bb0d3ed4fffa2bfa|iid:1


----------



## atlantis1982

Looks like a very early moto bag, mistakenly labeled a Mini City:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/154542049296?hash=item23fb6c8810:g:TksAAOSw4aJg-yzS
(Using Corey of RDC's excellent guide, it appears as if the inner tag makes it a F/W 2002?)


----------



## *Jenn*

apple green hobo, looks brand new






						Balenciaga Shoulder Light Motorcross Classic Green Hobo Bag - Tradesy
					

Hobo bags are hot this season! The Balenciaga Shoulder Light Motorcross Classic Green Hobo Bag is a top 10 member favorite on Tradesy. Get yours before they're sold out!




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Mystery Green First from 2004:
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-first-balenciaga-handbag-17241030.shtml


----------



## jeanstohandbags

04 Seafoam City with pewter hardware!!!!!  ...from a trusted TPFer.








						BALENCIAGA:  2004 S/S Seafoam City   ~*  Chevre Leather, Pewter HW *~  !!!!  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA:  2004 S/S Seafoam City   ~*  Chevre Leather, Pewter HW *~  !!!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## kerryisntreal

Metallic pewter Weekender (05?) on TRR:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/luggage-and-travel/balenciaga-motocross-classic-weekender-aihrl
		


Be my bag twin!


----------



## atlantis1982

Magenta Part Time at a great price:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-part-time-magenta-791969


----------



## kerryisntreal

Beautiful 05 turquoise Weekender on eBay









						Auth. Balenciaga 2005 Turquoise Blue Weekender Chevre Leather Handbag Bag Brass   | eBay
					

Crafted in soft smooth silky wrinkly & distressed chevre (goatskin) leather, with classic aged brass hardware. 2005 Balenciaga Weekender Bag with Classic Aged Brass Hardware.   Balenciaga dustbag. Colour is 2005 Turquoise, a beautiful stand-out saturated aqua blue colour.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Electric Blue RH Day in excellent condition:
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m49284847536/?ref=search_results


----------



## hedkandi

Small City Croc-Embossed Leather Satchel Dark Gray 50% off at Saks.

Original price: $2,250
Sale price: $1,125






						Luxury Fashion & Designer Clothing, Shoes, Handbags & More | Saks Fifth Avenue
					

Shop the best designer clothing arrivals at Saks Fifth Avenue. Get inspired by curated shops featuring the latest trends in apparel, shoes, handbags, beauty and more. Plus, get free shipping and returns on every order.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green First on FP...

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-first-apple-green-806483


----------



## LostInBal

Fabulous 03 Dark Caramel PH First  









						2003 Balenciaga Dark Caramel First bag pewter hardware chevre leather   | eBay
					

<body><p>2003 Balenciaga Dark Caramel First bag pewter hardware chevre leather. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. </p><br /><p>Gorgeous and incredibly rare, Balenciaga 2003 Dark Caramel first bag with pewter hardware and chèvre leather. </p></body>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## atlantis1982

2002 Besace in black monk at a good price:
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-messenger-monk-multi-zip-black-suede-leather-hobo-bag/29663708/


----------



## atlantis1982

Rouge Theatre Weekender
https://www.ebay.com/itm/203575594147?hash=item2f660d0ca3:g:blcAAOSwNSJhIQ04


----------



## thebattagirl

Wow  "Twin" Messenger Le Dix Gold Tag









						Very Rare Balenciaga Le Dix Double "Olsen" Crossbody Bag Black Leather   | eBay
					

This is a very cool bag that is as handy as it is chic. Two bags are attached (see photos) so you can easily keep things separate. It has inside and outside zipper pockets and the iconic Balenciaga fringe.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## kerryisntreal

No tag pic but pretty sure this is an 05 Rouge Theatre city on TRR (tho listing doesn’t mention mirror included):



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-atzww


----------



## thebattagirl

Le Dix Gold Tag Chocolate Pebbled Caribou Tote



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-classic-le-dix-tote-bag-avz06


----------



## CeeJay

This is a major-league rare hen!! .. I had the same bag but in a Burgundy (with PInk Stitching) color.  IT's Calfskin leather; beautiful ..
on Tradesy.
https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...um=email&utm_campaign=Price_Drop_New_Creative


----------



## ksuromax

be my twin!  
Tattoo long zip around wallet 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-calfskin-classic-silver-hardware-printed-tattoo-everyday-continental-zip-around-wallet-black-820399


----------



## ksuromax

and a pair of matchy-matchy boots! 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-calfskin-graffiti-buckled-platform-booties-395-black-816080


----------



## CeeJay

Would need some work, but this *2007 S/S Truffe (Truffle) Part-Time* bag does have Chevre leather and the "original" Giant Gold HW feet!  It's on Fashionphile:  https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-giant-21-gold-hardware-part-time-truffle-825266


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Tenth Anniversary edition lizard embossed First in Parme:



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-lizard-embossed-classic-hardware-first-parme-765333


----------



## Norm.Core

Rare FB Le Dix Caribou Tote - Plum

FB in VC


----------



## LostInBal

*02 Black FBF 3rd season*

FBF eBay


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

*Tangerine* PT in near mint condition:



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-12-gold-hardware-part-time-tangerine-803436


----------



## atlantis1982

HG status: True Red City!  (Unfortunately FP doesn't have a tag pic, but it looks like the color is correct.)
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-true-red-805676


----------



## Norm.Core

Minty! 









						BALENCIAGA 2005 Turquoise Blue First Handbag Bag Chevre Goatskin Leather Tassels  | eBay
					

Beautiful distressed, super soft, smooth & silky chevre (goatskin) leather. Fantastic deep rich saturated turquoise (bluish green) colour, with the most amazing smooth & buttery soft leather. Small sized handbag, a great size for going out to dinner or to the theatre, or when travelling light.



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## CeeJay

Not 100% sure about the *Green* color or year .. but it's definitely an oldie Chevre Leather with Pewter HW .. on TRR
https://www.therealreal.com/product...-motocross-porte-toilette-makeup-clutch-b0arf


----------



## Norm.Core

03/04? Grey Flat Messenger with PH!

Somebody please get it so I won’t be tempted! Haha

Old-school Grey Messenger

Edited to add: SOLD! Did anybody here get it?


----------



## kerryisntreal

The true red city that was quickly snapped up on Fashionphile is back again:


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-true-red-805676


----------



## platinum_babie

2003 le dix
Is it caribou?









						Balenciaga Le Dix Tas
					

Balenciage le dix tas  Gemaakt in 2003 als de it-bag  Collectors item  Perfecte staat  Geen lange hendel   A4 formaat




					www.vinted.fr
				



Shipping from the Antwerp, belgium. Not sure if 265 Eur is a good price


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. nice leather on this beauty, a *2005 F/W Rouge Theatre First* (Chevre leather)!! .. on Fashionphile - https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-rouge-theatre-768363


----------



## atlantis1982

Lovely black chevre City (solid rivets, so we know it's an oldie...too bad there's no tag pics )
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-826612


----------



## Norm.Core

Balenciaga Courier Striped Damask - Love these rare Oldies 



			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/multicolour-cloth-courier-xl-balenciaga-handbag-18327437.shtml


----------



## kerryisntreal

Early black drawstring hobo on TRR:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-leather-messenger-bag-b7zsf


----------



## Prada143

2007 Black City V Tag, beautiful thick leather









						BALENCIAGA Authentic Medium Classic City Leather Satchel  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Authentic Medium Classic City Leather Satchel at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## atlantis1982

black Y tag Work (that Fashionphile lists as a 2018?!? )
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-work-black-846052


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green WE on TRR...

https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-motocross-classic-the-weekender-bag-b7lcs


----------



## bagshopr

If I hadn't just purchased a black Day, I would grab this bag!
BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware Day Hobo Tarmac 817194 | FASHIONPHILE


----------



## Prada143

Beautiful 2005 Bordeaux 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-bordeaux-850036


----------



## muchstuff

Dark violet Step...

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-step-violet-849929


----------



## fayden

2005 A Tag Black First









						Pre-Loved Balenciaga Black Lambskin Leather Motocross City First Satchel ITALY  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pre-Loved Balenciaga Black Lambskin Leather Motocross City First Satchel ITALY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## LostInBal

*04 F/W (“B” letter) Black First in VC*
It worth to take a look at the fantastic beyond words leather  

http://es.vestiairecollective.com/m...city-balenciaga-de-cuero-negro-18517530.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

Check out Yoogi's, there's a caramel FBF and a rouge theatre as well.

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146316/category/3/ 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146318/category/3/


----------



## muchstuff

RDC has a couple of nice oldies as well...

https://www.shop.realdealcollection...Chevre-Leather-Classic-City-Bag-RDC-11820.htm

https://www.shop.realdealcollection...Chevre-Leather-Classic-City-Bag-RDC-11819.htm


----------



## Prada143

A 2006 Black at FP


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-846062


----------



## Norm.Core

Chèvre Weekender - Greige?

Was interested in this but the seller made a mistake and noted it as FUR when he listed it so there’s “shipping restrictions” to Aus. The sellers seem really sweet though and tried to fix the listing but no joy for me.



			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/grey-fur-balenciaga-handbag-18384058.shtml


----------



## LostInBal

*03 Black F/W First PH*
VC


----------



## atlantis1982

Beautiful Rouge Theatre Weekender! 
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...r-weekender-balenciaga-handbag-18554768.shtml
(Seller also has a Calcaire Weekender & Officier G21 Weekender)


----------



## fayden

Turquoise First 2005 in very nice condition!



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-turquoise-813057


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge theatre City...

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-18599293.shtml


----------



## fayden

Another Turquoise 2005 first.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-turquoise-841725


----------



## fayden

Turquoise 2005 Day!









						Balenciaga 2005 Chevre Turquoise Day Hobo  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga 2005 Chevre Turquoise Day Hobo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge theatre first...

https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-bcjz6


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge theatre Work...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-bdxkq


----------



## atlantis1982

Shrug Hobo in Ink at a steal!
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-shrug-hobo-ink-860353


----------



## jeanstohandbags

2002 Black Caribou Flat Brass First on Fashionphile 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-pebbled-caribou-classic-hardware-first-black-861418


----------



## muchstuff

Rouge theatre First on Yoogi's...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146318/category/3/


----------



## CeeJay

Sa-weet .. I know that I love mine, a *2012 Holiday Coquelicot City* (Hamilton - Pebbled Chevre leather) w/ Gold HW on the 'Bay .. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/124974126737


----------



## LostInBal

03 F/W Mastic (light caramel) PH First at VC


----------



## kerryisntreal

05 magenta city on TRR:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-agneau-motocross-classic-city-bag-bisoz


----------



## muchstuff

03 red City on TRR...you have to be a First Look member to purchase today, but you can always join just for the month then cancel.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ciaga-agneau-motocross-classic-city-bag-bindh


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green City on FP...

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-apple-green-816916


----------



## muchstuff

I know someone was looking for this bag but can't recall who...olive FBF on Yoogi's...EDIT... @Norm.Core !

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146317/category/3/


----------



## LostInBal

03 S/S White First PH long strap!


----------



## CeeJay

Have no idea of the year/season, but the leather sure looks nice on this baby .. on TRR:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-vintage-hobo-bag-blk20


----------



## ksuromax

be my twin! 








						BALENCIAGA Chevre Iridescent Metallic Edge Hardware City Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Metallic Edge in Iridescent City in Black. This tote is crafted of chevre goatskin leather in black. The shoulder bag features rolled leather top handles with a woven detailing and an optional leather shoulder strap. The face of the bag is detailed with...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## ksuromax

2006 chevre 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-black-846062


----------



## ksuromax

very reasonably priced calf grail! 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-veau-amp-plate-gold-hardware-city-black-842245


----------



## fayden

Lilac 2003 city.Good price to get it refurbed.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-lilac-870698


----------



## jeanstohandbags

2002 Brown Monk First with Pewter Hardware   








						Balenciaga Monk First Bag - Brown with Pewter Hardware  | eBay
					

<p>Balenciaga ~2002 monk leather pewter hardware first bag. Truly I don’t know what “monk” means here but I know that’s what it’s called - it’s like a waxed suede. Cute soft little bag in great condition. This version has the longer shoulder strap. Comes with mirror. No dustbag, but I’ll ship in...



					www.ebay.com
				




2002 Flat Brass Choc Hobo 








						Balenciaga Flat Brass Hobo Chocolate Brown  | eBay
					

<p>Balenciaga flat brass hobo in a dark chocolate brown from ~2002. In excellent condition, mirror included. Don’t have the original dustbag but I’ll ship in another (non-brand) one I have. </p><br /><p>Letting this go because I have way too many bags and this belongs in a home where it will be...



					www.ebay.com
				




Both from a very trusted long-time TPF member!


----------



## muchstuff

Criminal that this lovely old girl is sitting there at such a low price!

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ciaga-motocross-classic-le-dix-tote-bag-avz06


----------



## thebattagirl

Says Cumin but it's a Z tag Caramel



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-cumin-880181


----------



## CeeJay

A *2007 S/S Cognac (Camel) First* up on Fashionphile! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-brown-883091


----------



## CeeJay

I remember first seeing this combination and thinking "_what the heck_"?? .. but, I came to really love it (I had the G21 Part-Time).  This would be either the *2011 F/W Coquelicot* or the *2012 S/S Coquelicot City* .. with *blackened G21 Rose Gold Hardware* on Fashionphile. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...se-gold-hardware-city-rouge-coquelicot-882982


----------



## CeeJay

I usually don't go for Red-colored bags that have either Orange or Brown undertones, but the color Sanguine is actually a favorite of mine.  Yoogi's has a *2009 S/S Sanguine City* for sale which looks to be in FANTASTIC condition!  
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/148064/category/3/


----------



## CeeJay

I just had to post this because .. SERIOUSLY?!?! .. *$15,000* for this bag??????  Personally, I'm not a fan of this whole "hacker" BS, but I'm sure that the retail on this bag is a heck of a lot LOWER than what this person is asking!!!!!  

On Vestiaire https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...beige-cloth-balenciaga-handbag-19367429.shtml


----------



## fayden

Eggplant Day bag



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-bq8b8


----------



## fayden

fayden said:


> Eggplant Day bag
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-bq8b8



Can't edit but wanted to say not 100% sure it is eggplant. Since day bags started in 2005. Color and leather just really looks like it could be eggplant. Rivets say 2005 and later.


----------



## muchstuff

Chocolate flat brass first on RDC, I believe they have a Black Friday discount too...

https://www.shop.realdealcollection...own-Chevre-Flat-Brass-First-Bag-RDC-11881.htm


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> Can't edit but wanted to say not 100% sure it is eggplant. Since day bags started in 2005. Color and leather just really looks like it could be eggplant. Rivets say 2005 and later.


Not eggplant. Interior pocket tassel shows it’s original color.


----------



## CeeJay

A Chevre beauty up on Fashionphile .. a *2005 F/W Bordeaux (Burgundy) First* ..
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-bordeaux-575571


----------



## CeeJay

Another Chevre (*NOT *_Agneau as they note_) beauty .. oftentimes considered one of the "Holy Grail" bags .. an '*07 F/W Plomb (Steel) City* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-plomb-760634


----------



## fayden

Pretty sure this is a rouge theatre purse.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-purse-bag-bsw99


----------



## LostInBal

03 S/S Black City PH!!  
*Vestiaire Collective

GONE! *


----------



## LostInBal

02 S/S Black FB First

*VC STEAL!!*


----------



## CeeJay

Here's another challenge on TRR .. definitely NOT the 2003 F/W Lilac nor the 2004 F/W Lilac (as both bags had the Pewter HW).  My guess is the *2006 S/S Lilac*, although .. I suppose it could also be the 2009 F/W (Limited Edition) Lilac .. thoughts??? 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-br9j8


----------



## CeeJay

Shame on me, not sure of the Year/Season (so if anyone knows for certain, please let me know) .. the *Balenciaga Graffiti City* bag on TRR.  Looks to be in fair condition; the price is on the lower end for this type of bag! 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-motocross-classic-graffiti-city-bag-bq02w


----------



## platinum_babie

Someone seems to be letting go of there Bal collection

1. Apple green first (with tags but no strap) https://www.vinted.fr/women/bags/handbags/1476201361-balenciaga-2005-apple-green-first

2. 2005 mini https://www.vinted.fr/women/bags/handbags/1476943599-balenciaga-2005-mini-classic

3. 2004 rose first https://www.vinted.fr/women/bags/handbags/1476911563-balenciaga-2004-rose-first

4. 2005 caramel first https://www.vinted.fr/women/bags/handbags/1476928109-balenciaga-2005-caramel-first


----------



## fayden

2004 Gray first



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-bpbcb


----------



## Addy

As requested... a place to chat about Balenciaga Finds





						Post Your Balenciaga Finds
					

Post Your Balenciaga Finds from around the web here!  FYI You may NOT post your own items.   for auction items:   - post only the item name and link - authenticate the item before posting - no drama   for store items, please include:  - the store name - location, phone number - items available -...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Chat away!


----------



## muchstuff

Now we have a spot to chat instead of plugging up the “no chat” finds thread!


----------



## LostInBal

@CeeJay


----------



## fayden

So I guess we post links in both threads?


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> So I guess we post links in both threads?


Links in one, chat in the other.


----------



## Conni618

Thank you, Ceejay and Addy!


----------



## atlantis1982

2005 Magenta First:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-first-magenta-889290


----------



## fayden

Marigold Brief. 2007 Gorgeous color.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-folder-tote-bu2q1


----------



## muchstuff

@fayden I think marigold is one of Bal’s best colours, gorgeous bag!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> @fayden I think marigold is one of Bal’s best colours, gorgeous bag!



Me too... I had a PT with gold HW... but sold it, PT doesn't really work for me.


----------



## LostInBal

*2006 W 3 - F/W Blue India!!!*



			http://es.vestiairecollective.com/mujer-bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/balenciaga/bolsos-de-mano-city-balenciaga-de-cuero-azul-19603084.shtml


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> @fayden I think marigold is one of Bal’s best colours, gorgeous bag!


Do you mean the "oldie" Marigold with the Pewter HW?  Why-OH-Why did I sell you????


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Do you mean the "oldie" Marigold with the Pewter HW?  Why-OH-Why did I sell you????
> View attachment 5264442


That’s gorgeous but I was thinking the 07 marigold. Is this the 04? Such a clean yellow.


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> Thank you, Ceejay and Addy!


YEAH!!! .. although it's not ideal (having to 'chat' in one and post in the other) .. I guess we can just put in links from the "Finds" thread into here such that we can provide additional information about the Year/Season/Color if need be.  

YIP-YIP-HOORAY!!!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> That’s gorgeous but I was thinking the 07 marigold. Is this the 04? Such a clean yellow.


AH - yes, the *'07 Jaune*!!!  Not only GORGEOUS color, but the leather on those bags was universally good .. that wonderful '07 thick & chewy leather!!!  @fayden, I also used to have the Jaune GGH PT (see below), but also sold it after my T-Bone accident in Boston which messed up my left shoulder big-time!  However, have been lucky to find the '07 City (actually have 2 - HA), so I'm good!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> That’s gorgeous but I was thinking the 07 marigold. Is this the 04? Such a clean yellow.


Yes, it is .. see good 'ole Balenciaga and its naming conventions; they used to keep us on our toes!  Yes @muchstuff , that was the '04 "Sunflower" (also called Jaune Tournesol); yes .. it was a very clean Yellow .. just beautiful and I had a pristine bag because I rarely used it (given the lovely Boston weather)!!!  It would only see the light of day in the Summer, but usually for a day here and a day there!  I sold it because, at the time, I was just not that much into the Pewter HW!  I remember a gal (I think she was in Kentucky) who absolutely LOVED the Pewter bags and after posting in my "Bags" thread, begged me to sell it to her .. which I finally did (in the days where one actually made a bit of a profit)!  Sadly, after getting the bag, she went through some tough times and I never heard (nor did TPF for that matter) from her, she kind of dropped off the face of the Earth (as have many of the former Bal gals) .. kinda sad, but the group we have now .. LOVE 'YA ALL TO PIECES!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> YEAH!!! .. although it's not ideal (having to 'chat' in one and post in the other) .. I guess we can just put in links from the "Finds" thread into here such that we can provide additional information about the Year/Season/Color if need be.
> 
> YIP-YIP-HOORAY!!!


It's the same set up the mods had for "photos wearing your bags" which was also a non chat thread. I asked Addy if she would set this thread up because so many comments were getting deleted out of the non chat "finds" thread.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Yes, it is .. see good 'ole Balenciaga and its naming conventions; they used to keep us on our toes!  Yes @muchstuff , that was the '04 "Sunflower" (also called Jaune Tournesol); yes .. it was a very clean Yellow .. just beautiful and I had a pristine bag because I rarely used it (given the lovely Boston weather)!!!  It would only see the light of day in the Summer, but usually for a day here and a day there!  I sold it because, at the time, I was just not that much into the Pewter HW!  I remember a gal (I think she was in Kentucky) who absolutely LOVED the Pewter bags and after posting in my "Bags" thread, begged me to sell it to her .. which I finally did (in the days where one actually made a bit of a profit)!  Sadly, after getting the bag, she went through some tough times and I never heard (nor did TPF for that matter) from her, she kind of dropped off the face of the Earth (as have many of the former Bal gals) .. kinda sad, but the group we have now .. LOVE 'YA ALL TO PIECES!!!


Jaune tournesol, I had forgotten that name!


----------



## Conni618

CeeJay said:


> YEAH!!! .. although it's not ideal (having to 'chat' in one and post in the other) .. I guess we can just put in links from the "Finds" thread into here such that we can provide additional information about the Year/Season/Color if need be.
> 
> YIP-YIP-HOORAY!!!


Yes!  That would work.


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> AH - yes, the *'07 Jaune*!!!  Not only GORGEOUS color, but the leather on those bags was universally good .. that wonderful '07 thick & chewy leather!!!  @fayden, I also used to have the Jaune GGH PT (see below), but also sold it after my T-Bone accident in Boston which messed up my left shoulder big-time!  However, have been lucky to find the '07 City (actually have 2 - HA), so I'm good!
> 
> View attachment 5264446
> View attachment 5264447



Color is so gorgeous but I recall the corners would look a little too worse for wear and wasn't happy about it. One day if I find another one, I would probably send it in for a spa session to fix the corners. Sigh...


----------



## fayden

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-rose-gold-hardware-city-anthracite-889983
		


One of my favorite color combos!


----------



## fayden

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-rose-gold-hardware-city-anthracite-889983
		


One of my favorite color combs.


----------



## Swanky

Please share Finds in the other thread still since many subscribe to the Finds threads


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky said:


> Please share Finds in the other thread still since many subscribe to the Finds threads


I believe that we are still sharing the  'finds' in that thread, but also post the link here if additional discussion (e.g., year/season, leather, etc.) would be beneficial.  If we don't share the link here as well, then .. well, people will likely what the heck you are referring to!


----------



## fayden

That's correct @CeeJay @Swanky.

We are sharing to both threads. If it's helpful I can add in parenthesis (also shared in Finds Thread) if that helps going forward.


----------



## Swanky

I was just reminding/clarifying, no biggie! A lot of members don’t realize so many subscribe to our various “Finds” thread


----------



## fayden

Gorgeous ink shrug for cheap!



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-shrug-hobo-ink-860353


----------



## fayden

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-shrug-hobo-ink-860353
		


(also posted in the Finds Thread)

Crazy pricing!


----------



## *Jenn*

apple green first on vestaire - missing shoulder strap



			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/balenciaga/green-leather-first-balenciaga-handbag-16454121.shtml


----------



## Vlad

Heya Bal friends, I have merged both "Finds" threads and removed the 'no chatting' requirement from this thread. Please keep chatting to a minimum, we want to encourage relevant & organic chatter here.

Happy Finding!


----------



## CeeJay

Vlad said:


> Heya Bal friends, I have merged both "Finds" threads and removed the 'no chatting' requirement from this thread. Please keep chatting to a minimum, we want to encourage relevant & organic chatter here.
> 
> Happy Finding!


Thanks Vlad!!!  I remember the reason why the "No Chatting" was put on the Finds thread; during the big-time heyday of the early Balenciaga Motorcycle days .. when people were seeking certain colors and some would find it and then 'attempt' to sell it at twice the price they paid.  It wasn't fun and many got burned.  

However, times sure have changed for this brand and while I'm still a fan, many others have moved on .. but there are still some of us who just love this brand and still continue to purchase.  Most of us are also pretty well "Educated" about the brand, the Years/Seasons and Colors .. so it's still fun to see what's out there!


----------



## CeeJay

Looks like a *2006 S/S Ink (Encre) City* on TRR; Chevre leather!! 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-btv4j


----------



## LostInBal

07 F/W Vert Pine GGH City


----------



## fayden

Pretty nice 2006 Camel Work for cheap.



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-work-camel-901097


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> Pretty nice 2006 Camel Work for cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-work-camel-901097


Yes, nice .. but that leather would need some conditioning and work ..


----------



## CeeJay

Fashionphile .. what has happened to them? .. they used to get the leather/styles right, but not so much anymore!!!  This is NOT Agneau, this is for sure Chevre .. and would be from *2007 S/S Anthracite GGH Part-Time* .. 'cos it has the Giant Gold HW and the FEET!!!  After 2007, Balenciaga got rid of the feet on the Giant HW bags. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-hardware-part-time-anthracite-901076


----------



## kerryisntreal

No tag pic but looks like an 04 Eggplant Twiggy (you can see the flat rivets) on TRR:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-twiggy-bag-byv25


----------



## kerryisntreal

Looks like an 02 black monk pewter hardware first (w long strap) on TRR:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-by2xa


----------



## LostInBal

kerryisntreal said:


> Looks like an 02 black monk pewter hardware first (w long strap) on TRR:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-by2xa


Gorgeous! And the multi zipper version!


----------



## CeeJay

Fashionphile has a *2006 S/S Ink Shrug* for sale, and it looks like it's in pretty great condition! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-shrug-hobo-ink-860353


----------



## atlantis1982

CeeJay said:


> Fashionphile has a *2006 S/S Ink Shrug* for sale, and it looks like it's in pretty great condition!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-shrug-hobo-ink-860353


I think this is about the 3rd time that bag has been listed, meaning people keep buying and then returning it.  Wonder why...it looks like it's in pretty decent condition (aside from that rubbing on one corner).


----------



## piosavsfan

atlantis1982 said:


> I think this is about the 3rd time that bag has been listed, meaning people keep buying and then returning it.  Wonder why...it looks like it's in pretty decent condition (aside from that rubbing on one corner).


I bought it and returned because it was far too small for me and I didn't like the closure. But it seemed to be in good condition. I didn't look it over too carefully though because I was returning.


----------



## CeeJay

piosavsfan said:


> I bought it and returned because it was far too small for me and I didn't like the closure. But it seemed to be in good condition. I didn't look it over too carefully though because I was returning.


Thanks for letting us know about the reason for your return!  As @atlantis1982 noted, if a bag is sold/returned multiple times, there is usually caution noted .. but since you indicated the reason, it makes the bag more desirable if that is what someone wants!  Thanks again!


----------



## thebattagirl

Happy Holidays  hope everyone is well!

2005 Z - Ice Blue First








						Auth BALENCIAGA Classic City 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Light Blue E9712  | eBay
					

Pocket Inside Pocket have dingy,rubbed,Outside Pocket have dingy,rubbed. Outside Condition dingy,dirt,rubbed,suntanned. Leather dingy,dirt,rubbed. Handle/Strap darkening,dingy,rubbed. Inside dingy,rubbed.



					www.ebay.com
				




2006 - Y - Lilac Box








						Authentic Preloved Balenciaga Motocross Lilac Classic Twiggy Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Preloved Balenciaga Motocross Lilac Classic Twiggy Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## mere girl

Le Dix ..flat tote?








						Balenciaga Wine-Red Tote/Cabas-style Handbag in soft leather.  | eBay
					

Balenciaga Wine-Red Tote/Cabas-style Handbag in soft leather. Perfect size for carrying a laptop. Light wear to corners and the front pocket zip is missing its leather tab. 100% genuine. Color has to be seen... it's a beautiful rich wine red that maybe doesn't come across so perfectly in...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## fayden

This is Z tag 2005-



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-cumin-880181


----------



## atlantis1982

fayden said:


> This is Z tag 2005-
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-cumin-880181


And Cumin was a K tag (2012) color, not even used on 2005 or 2018 Z tags!  Learn your colors, Fashionphile!  (And your leathers!)


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> And Cumin was a K tag (2012) color, not even used on 2005 or 2018 Z tags!  Learn your colors, Fashionphile!  (And your leathers!)


F/W 05 caramel.


----------



## CeeJay

atlantis1982 said:


> And Cumin was a K tag (2012) color, not even used on 2005 or 2018 Z tags!  Learn your colors, Fashionphile!  (And your leathers!)


THANK YOU!!! .. they have been getting a *LOT* of stuff wrong in the Balenciaga brand; they need to *PAY *one of us (hee hee hee)!!!


----------



## CeeJay

A 10-year Anniversary Bag .. the *2010 Lizard-Embossed Black City* (Calfskin Leather w/ the Leopard Print inside and the 10-year Silver Plate inside Tag) on Fashionphile!  I used to have this bag and frankly, sorry that I sold it (thank goodness I don't have the $$$ to buy it again!).  
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...d-embossed-classic-hardware-city-black-901896


----------



## CeeJay

Kind of a 'find', but also a question on the color .. does this look like the rare *Parme* on FP?  If I recall correctly, Balenciaga originally came out with the Orange Brûlée color, but felt that it would not be a popular color for their customers (_boy - were they ever 
wrong about that_!!) and, as such, "replaced" it with the Parme color.  I always thought that the Parme color looked like Mortadella (HA), which brings back very fond memories to me .. so, yes .. I actually LOVED both colors!  
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-901117


----------



## fayden

This is lovely. Bordeaux 2005



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-bordeaux-850036


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-denim-classic-silver-hardware-shoulder-bag-chocolate-911283
		


jeans and boar hip


----------



## ksuromax

Air hobo, L, calfskin


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-calfskin-round-air-hobo-large-black-903181
		

Air hobo, M, Agneau 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-arena-round-air-hobo-black-898525


----------



## ksuromax

holidays collection chevre in pearly pink 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-silver-hardware-hip-rose-889306


----------



## ksuromax

metallic purple, LE City


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-metallic-purple-878302


----------



## ksuromax

bag charm, mini-mini 


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-mini-first-bag-charm-cobalt-835781


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> This is lovely. Bordeaux 2005
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-bordeaux-850036


AARRGGHH .. same bag as mine, although the handles on mine are warmer .. but $745 when mine is $399????  I've had mine up on eBay FOREVER and nothing!


----------



## CeeJay

ksuromax said:


> Air hobo, L, calfskin
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-calfskin-round-air-hobo-large-black-903181
> 
> 
> Air hobo, M, Agneau
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-arena-round-air-hobo-black-898525


The Air Hobo's really don't seem to keep their value .. I also had the Calfskin (love that leather), but when I sent it to Fashionphile, I got a ridiculous low quote (but at the time I just wanted to sell it).  Oh well ..


----------



## atlantis1982

CeeJay said:


> AARRGGHH .. same bag as mine, although the handles on mine are warmer .. but $745 when mine is $399????  I've had mine up on eBay FOREVER and nothing!


IMO the Fp Bordeaux is overpriced; the corners are worn, the handles have darkened and there's white...paint?...on both the outside and inside.  
(Seriously, what _is_ that?  I've seen bags before where there's white specks on the inside and I keep thinking do people carry white-out with them?)


----------



## ksuromax

CeeJay said:


> The Air Hobo's really don't seem to keep their value .. I also had the Calfskin (love that leather), but when I sent it to Fashionphile, I got a ridiculous low quote (but at the time I just wanted to sell it).  Oh well ..


i have mine, i love it, the leather, the size, the generous handles drop (i traveled with this bag as carryover to Singapore, it was PACKED, but it was not heavy, or bulky) and that it works equally fine for a usual work day, and for the getaway weekends, it's changing the shape according to the situation and looks great in either, imho


----------



## LostInBal

Beautiful beyond words 02 2nd season Caramel FB First in Vinted!
psd: if there is anyone from overseas who’s interested I can negotiate and get for you. Italian seller.









						Bolsos de hombro | Mujer - Vinted
					

¡Actualiza tu Bolsos de hombro y tu armario en Vinted! Ahorra hasta un 80% en Bolsos de hombro y prendas de segunda mano para completar tu estilo.




					www.vinted.es


----------



## atlantis1982

Turquoise (?) City
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-c87le
Edit: probable fake


----------



## LostInBal

atlantis1982 said:


> Turquoise (?) City
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-c87le


That’s a big fake to me. Shape totally  off..


----------



## atlantis1982

LostInBal said:


> That’s a big fake to me. Shape totally  off..
> 
> View attachment 5289871


Good eye!  They don't have any of the relevant pics needed so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

atlantis1982 said:


> IMO the Fp Bordeaux is overpriced; the corners are worn, the handles have darkened and there's white...paint?...on both the outside and inside.



FP seems to have a very wide range when it comes to "very good condition."


----------



## CeeJay

atlantis1982 said:


> IMO the Fp Bordeaux is overpriced; the corners are worn, the handles have darkened and there's white...paint?...on both the outside and inside.
> (Seriously, what _is_ that?  I've seen bags before where there's white specks on the inside and I keep thinking do people carry white-out with them?)


What??? .. I didn't look at it that carefully since I have one for sale as well.  I had 2 of them (as well as the '04 Anis which sold pretty quickly); I'm sure I have some other duplicates, but have just been too lazy to really look!  I do need to do that though!!!


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> Beautiful beyond words 02 2nd season Caramel FB First in Vinted!
> psd: if there is anyone from overseas who’s interested I can negotiate and get for you. Italian seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolsos de hombro | Mujer - Vinted
> 
> 
> ¡Actualiza tu Bolsos de hombro y tu armario en Vinted! Ahorra hasta un 80% en Bolsos de hombro y prendas de segunda mano para completar tu estilo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vinted.es
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289515


Ooooooooooooooh .. this is GORGEOUS; where is my $$$ tree?!?!?!?!


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> Ooooooooooooooh .. this is GORGEOUS; where is my $$$ tree?!?!?!?!


That’s what I use to say to myself!!


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> That’s what I use to say to myself!!


Wait .. "used to" .. did you find one?!?!


----------



## CeeJay

Love this color .. a *2009 S/S Sanguine City* at Yoogis ..
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalo...MI___H7aig9QIVbRX5AB2RTg8bEAEYASABEgLTLfD_BwE


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> Wait .. "used to" .. did you find one?!?!


I wish to..


----------



## Fizahaz1z

Hi guys, I'm planning to buy this Discontinued Balenciaga papier. What do ya'all think? Is it worth it?


----------



## ghoulish

This color is gorgeous. Very tempting! 2015 Vert Pinede City at FP


----------



## platinum_babie

https://www.vinted.fr/women/bags/handbags/1560384641-balenciaga-jaune-et-fleuri-modele-city
		


Limited edition. Probably not sought after but the price is good even if it needs a little cleaning.


----------



## thebattagirl

A couple of oldies 









						BALENCIAGA Shoulder bag Black Rare  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Shoulder bag Black Rare at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Balenciaga Bordeaux Chevre Leather Motorcycle First Bag F/W 2005 Handbag  | eBay
					

Authentic Classic motorcycle bag from Balenciaga, The First, in Bordeaux goatskin with studded and fringe details.



					www.ebay.com
				




2007 Truffle (?)








						BALENCIAGA 115748 The City Shoulder Hand Bag Brown Leather Used  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA 115748 The City Shoulder Hand Bag Brown Leather Used at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## fayden

Faded Teal Work 2005



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-c7gdk


----------



## fayden

Light Caramel First 2003



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-cognac-906870


----------



## atlantis1982

Seafoam (?) Weekender, surprisingly not faded. 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...l/balenciaga-classic-hardware-weekender-c883d


----------



## atlantis1982

Bleu Acier?!?  This is a 2005 A tag (Sky Blue?) Chevre City!
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-bleu-acier-928824
Also a lovely black Calfskin Vibrato City in black:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-silver-hardware-city-black-895013
(the last pic shows the leather almost looks like it's peeling/wearing though??)


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Bleu Acier?!?  This is a 2005 A tag (Sky Blue?) Chevre City!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-bleu-acier-928824
> Also a lovely black Calfskin Vibrato City in black:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-silver-hardware-city-black-895013
> (the last pic shows the leather almost looks like it's peeling/wearing though??)
> View attachment 5310960


Maybe something just needs cleaning off?


----------



## fayden

.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## atlantis1982

RT First (misidentified as a City) and what appears to be a RT City: 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-ce5zn
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-cdw5q
(Curious that neither bag is eligible for the 20% discount; they're in good but not excellent condition, and the City is pictured without the strap.  It's almost as if..._tRR actually knows RT is a desired color! *_awestruck by thought*)


----------



## kerryisntreal

Looks like a pumpkin (04, ph) first on TRR - https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-cd5ou


----------



## Kimbashop

atlantis1982 said:


> Bleu Acier?!?  This is a 2005 A tag (Sky Blue?) Chevre City!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-bleu-acier-928824
> Also a lovely black Calfskin Vibrato City in black:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-silver-hardware-city-black-895013
> (the last pic shows the leather almost looks like it's peeling/wearing though??)
> View attachment 5310960


@afroken -- Vibrato city


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> @afroken -- Vibrato city


Holy! That one sold out FAST!

I’m surprised FP didn’t notify me, I put it on my notification list.


----------



## CeeJay

kerryisntreal said:


> Looks like a pumpkin (04, ph) first on TRR - https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-cd5ou


CRAP, CRAP .. TRIPLE CRAP!!!!  I had 2 Pumpkin Cities way back in the day and STUPIDLY sold them .. still have not replaced it in my collection!!  AARRRGGGHHHH!


----------



## CeeJay

I know a lot of folks loved this color, and it's CHEVRE leather .. a *2007 S/S Vert D'eau City* on Fashionphile! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-vert-deau-930611


----------



## reneeluvscoach

A project bag, maybe?  I didn't take a close look at the edges. I bought from her many years ago and recall always having a good experience.  I don't believe I ever bought Bals from her, though.  Balenciaga Paris Womens Leather Motocross Double Strap Tote Handbag Beige | eBay


----------



## thebattagirl

05 Apple Day








						Balenciaga Classic Motorcycle Apple Green Leather Satchel
					

Released in the early 2000's the Balenciaga City quickly became one of the most sought after handbags and helped to solidify the age of the "it bag." The now classic motorcycle bag was designed by Nicolas Ghesquiere, then the brand's Creative Director. Ghesquiere kept the needs of the modern...




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Apple City at tRR...$1095, no discounts available.  So they're slick enough to know this is a desirable color; if only they'd put this kind of effort into authentication and style identification 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-ck9wn


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Apple City at tRR...$1095, no discounts available.  So they're slick enough to know this is a desirable color; if only they'd put this kind of effort into authentication and style identification
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-ck9wn


Annnndddd...sold. Looks like the oldies are back folks!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Black Riva Velo U$489 @muchstuff








						BALENCIAGA  266484 Tote Bag 2WAY Leather  | eBay
					

Shoulder Bag. Pattern Number266484. In that case you need to afford the custom duties. or originla box becausethey are second handed ones. we will do that as possible as we can. HandleRubbed/minor stain.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Black Riva Velo U$489 @muchstuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA  266484 Tote Bag 2WAY Leather  | eBay
> 
> 
> Shoulder Bag. Pattern Number266484. In that case you need to afford the custom duties. or originla box becausethey are second handed ones. we will do that as possible as we can. HandleRubbed/minor stain.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Thanks my friend, @kerryisntreal messaged me as well.  Just bought two bags this last week, have to see if I can swing a third!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend, @kerryisntreal messaged me as well.  Just bought two bags this last week, have to see if I can swing a third!


Holy Moly!  @muchstuff please let me know if you pass.  I need a black velo!  ETA:  okay, maybe not "need"...


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Holy Moly!  @muchstuff please let me know if you pass.  I need a black velo!  ETA:  okay, maybe not "need"...


Sorry but I appear to have bought it.   Keep in mind that the Riva differs from a regular Velo in size (there are actually two sizes in the Riva, this is the smaller of the two).


----------



## reneeluvscoach

muchstuff said:


> Sorry but I appear to have bought it.   Keep in mind that the Riva differs from a regular Velo in size (there are actually two sizes in the Riva, this is the smaller of the two).


Congratulations!


----------



## muchstuff

reneeluvscoach said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## thebattagirl

Rare 2004 Balenciaga  Seafoam Twiggy bag authentic  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rare 2004 Balenciaga  Seafoam Twiggy bag authentic at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

Good-looking black City with GGH on FP...

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-giant-21-gold-hardware-city-black-899684


----------



## atlantis1982

Emerald (not Cyprus) Chevre (not Agneau) City:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-cyprus-951796
(Also the pic with the mannequin shows a different, newer, green City. Maybe Vert Trefle?)


----------



## beauxgoris

atlantis1982 said:


> Emerald (not Cyprus) Chevre (not Agneau) City:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-cyprus-951796
> (Also the pic with the mannequin shows a different, newer, green City. Maybe Vert Trefle?)



It's disturbing that the images clearly show two different bags no?


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> It's disturbing that the images clearly show two different bags no?


You’ll see a disclaimer in the listing saying that the mod shots are a representation of the bag size, they started doing that with some listings awhile back. I guess it cuts down on the time it takes for them to list if they can use a generic City  for instance for other City listings. I personally think it’s sloppy as hell.


----------



## muchstuff

Black boobie/planet on Posh (seller offered it to me at $200 so make an offer)…

https://posh.mk/ZZ8rUZpYZnb


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Black boobie/planet on Posh (seller offered it to me at $200 so make an offer)…
> 
> https://posh.mk/ZZ8rUZpYZnb


But it sold .. BOO-HOO-HOO!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> But it sold .. BOO-HOO-HOO!!!!


Yeah it went pretty fast.


----------



## fayden

Bordeaux 2005 First, decent condition, listed as fair but I didn't see anything awful with it.









						Balenciaga First Shoulder Bag Calfskin Leather Red  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga First Shoulder Bag Calfskin Leather Red at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

Very nice rouge theatre City on TRR.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-co1z5


----------



## vesna

fayden said:


> Bordeaux 2005 First, decent condition, listed as fair but I didn't see anything awful with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First Shoulder Bag Calfskin Leather Red  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga First Shoulder Bag Calfskin Leather Red at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I bought from them before and their items are always in better condition than described


----------



## fayden

A nice 04 Khaki - a little pricey but I guess this just means Bals are BACK!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-small-motocross-classic-city-bag-cj5fg


----------



## cathead87

muchstuff said:


> Very nice rouge theatre City on TRR.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-co1z5


This looks like 06 Grenat. Regardless, still beautiful.


----------



## thebattagirl

You don't see too many of these, esp at this price



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-canvas-leather-trimmed-motocross-bag-collc


----------



## beauxgoris

Vert Gazon, but the price is kinda nuts - they must think it's an apple green. Someone at TRR is for sure pricing based on rarity, although they don't alway get it right. They had a raisin bag a while back that I think they thought was eggplant. 
They know what colors to mark higher that's for sure. :



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-cq6wh


----------



## *Jenn*

muchstuff said:


> Annnndddd...sold. Looks like the oldies are back folks!



i missed this by milliseconds  
Someone sent it to me in my PMs
When I checked it was “reserved”
She messaged again that it was available
And by the time I checked again it was sold


----------



## LostInBal

*03 S/S Black City PH in Vinted for a ridiculous price!*



			https://www.vinted.es/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/1670673139-borsa-balenciaga


----------



## fayden

.


----------



## LostInBal

03 S/S Emerald First PH in very good condition.



			https://www.vinted.es/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/1671038391-sac-balenziaga


----------



## CeeJay

I don't know why, but for some odd reason, I can never see the bags that you post on Vinted!!!  Arrgghh .. so aggravating!  OH well .. good for my wallet I guess!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> I don't know why, but for some odd reason, I can never see the bags that you post on Vinted!!!  Arrgghh .. so aggravating!  OH well .. good for my wallet I guess!


CeeJay I don't think you can purchase from Vinted unless it's the US site.


----------



## samfalstaff

CeeJay said:


> I don't know why, but for some odd reason, I can never see the bags that you post on Vinted!!!  Arrgghh .. so aggravating!  OH well .. good for my wallet I guess!


I can never see it either.


----------



## fayden

Here's a quick screen shot for those who can't see... @CeeJay @samfalstaff


----------



## *Jenn*

LostInBal said:


> 03 S/S Emerald First PH in very good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vinted.es/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/1671038391-sac-balenziaga


 
I love this but I’m in the US


----------



## samfalstaff

fayden said:


> Here's a quick screen shot for those who can't see... @CeeJay @samfalstaff
> 
> View attachment 5342692
> View attachment 5342693


Thank you for the pictures! I can probably only look at them though. I'm in the US.


----------



## LostInBal

@CeeJay 


LostInBal said:


> 03 S/S Emerald First PH in very good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vinted.es/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/1671038391-sac-balenziaga


----------



## LostInBal

@CeeJay 


LostInBal said:


> *03 S/S Black City PH in Vinted for a ridiculous price!*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vinted.es/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/1670673139-borsa-balenciaga


----------



## kerryisntreal

Only available for first look members right now I believe but there’s a decent 03 emerald first on TRR:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-cobhw


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Only available for first look members right now I believe but there’s a decent 03 emerald first on TRR:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-cobhw


Emerald or mystery green? From what I've read, the 03 emerald has the longer strap, by 04 Bal had shortened the strap to the standard one we all know. 

Per @RealDealCollection :  The long, 29" strap held true in S/S '03 as well, but by F/W '03 the First bag's strap was reduced to 18" which it has remained since.

The one on TRR looks like it might be the shorter strap? Hard to say for sure though.


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> Emerald or mystery green? From what I've read, the 03 emerald has the longer strap, by 04 Bal had shortened the strap to the standard one we all know.
> 
> Per @RealDealCollection :  The long, 29" strap held true in S/S '03 as well, but by F/W '03 the First bag's strap was reduced to 18" which it has remained since.
> 
> The one on TRR looks like it might be the shorter strap? Hard to say for sure though.


Hm good point - I assumed 03 since the strap drop shot seemed longer than a regular first - ex: it looks like there’s more than 4” on both sides of the weight distributor in pic 3 (and  similar to an 03 mastic I used to have)… tho 1. Who knows with TRR’s photo skills, and 2. it certainly looks shorter than the strap in the emerald from contest posted above.


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Hm good point - I assumed 03 since the strap drop shot seemed longer than a regular first - ex: it looks like there’s more than 4” on both sides of the weight distributor in pic 3 (and  similar to an 03 mastic I used to have)… tho 1. Who knows with TRR’s photo skills, and 2. it certainly looks shorter than the strap in the emerald from contest posted above.


You'd be a better judge based on measurement since I don't have any Firsts...I guess we won't truly know until someone buys it!


----------



## Conni618

Photos can be deceiving, but based on the color it looks like the 04 Mystery Green. As Maxxout famously said….”the color of money.”  

OK. Forgetting how unreliable TRR‘s colors can be.   Where’s Fayden?  She has both greens!


----------



## fayden

Here's a shot of the zipper tape close up





And here are a close up of the zipper tape to my mystery green on top and emerald green on the bottom.




I say it's emerald.


----------



## CeeJay

kerryisntreal said:


> Only available for first look members right now I believe but there’s a decent 03 emerald first on TRR:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-cobhw


HA - saw this and thought of you @kerryisntreal !!!!  I'm wicked tempted though and the birthday is coming up!!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Emerald or mystery green? From what I've read, the 03 emerald has the longer strap, by 04 Bal had shortened the strap to the standard one we all know.
> 
> Per @RealDealCollection :  The long, 29" strap held true in S/S '03 as well, but by F/W '03 the First bag's strap was reduced to 18" which it has remained since.
> 
> The one on TRR looks like it might be the shorter strap? Hard to say for sure though.


That is what I recall as well (re: timeframe); I wish they never changed it!


----------



## CeeJay

Looks like the '04 Mystery Green to me .. oh maaaaaaaaaaaan .. why?!?!!!?!? when my funds have to go to a house move .. BOO-HISS!


----------



## LostInBal

*Great Black caribou FB First in VC*






						BALENCIAGA Handbag for women - Buy or Sell your Designer Bags - Vestiaire Collective
					

➤ Discover luxury pre-owned BALENCIAGA Handbags for women, Luxury and Fashion Designer Bags! ✅ Shop key designer brands at up to 70% off RRP




					es.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> Looks like the '04 Mystery Green to me .. oh maaaaaaaaaaaan .. why?!?!!!?!? when my funds have to go to a house move .. BOO-HISS!


Both are 03 Emerald.. and same exact strap length.. The color of zipper the fabric tells it.


----------



## Conni618

Ooops. It’s all gone!


----------



## muchstuff

Looks like a black cherry City with GSH on TRR...

https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-city-bag-cqfa4


----------



## muchstuff

07 violet/grape City on TRR...

https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-cqi01


----------



## CeeJay

Not quite sure about the color .. YET (give me time), but it's definitely not an '07 bag (as the '07 Part-Time bags had the feet on them). On TRR, a *Red GGH Part-Time* that looks to be in pretty good condition!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> 07 violet/grape City on TRR...
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-cqi01


TRR must have hired someone with better knowledge of the colors because .. notice the price on this bag!!!!!  Grape/Violene was a coveted color and .. the LEATHER on these bags were some of the best evah!


----------



## atlantis1982

Oldies experts: Suede Pre-First?  
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m12818623098/?ref=search_results


----------



## LostInBal

atlantis1982 said:


> Oldies experts: Suede Pre-First?
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m12818623098/?ref=search_results


Yup! Interesting one but original strap is missing and the price is insane


----------



## beauxgoris

atlantis1982 said:


> Oldies experts: Suede Pre-First?
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m12818623098/?ref=search_results



These are the infamous discount bags that no one could ever decide if they were fakes or not. I had a reg. leather version not the suede and it was nothing like a Balenciaga first that we know. Some thought maybe this was before the brand was brought back - but I don't think we ever found out.


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> These are the infamous discount bags that no one could ever decide if they were fakes or not. I had a reg. leather version not the suede and it was nothing like a Balenciaga first that we know. Some thought maybe this was before the brand was brought back - but I don't think we ever found out.



Was yours caribou?

This article from Corey at RDC shows a pic of a very similar bag with the comment "*Design Evolution: was this Black Pebbled Caribou Leather "Logo" Pre-Moto Bag reworked into the first lariat classique?* style # unknown (old BB logo branding) (7"h x 12"w x 1.5"d)".

Note that she doesn't call it a pre-First, but a pre-moto bag. No one knows for certain if it was a prototype for the First or simply an earlier style.

http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags_style.html#style


----------



## beauxgoris

muchstuff said:


> Was yours caribou?
> 
> This article from Corey at RDC shows a pic of a very similar bag with the comment "*Design Evolution: was this Black Pebbled Caribou Leather "Logo" Pre-Moto Bag reworked into the first lariat classique?* style # unknown (old BB logo branding) (7"h x 12"w x 1.5"d)".
> 
> Note that she doesn't call it a pre-First, but a pre-moto bag. No one knows for certain if it was a prototype for the First or simply an earlier style.
> 
> http://www.realdealcollection.com/bal_01-02_bags_style.html#style



No, mine is normal leather. Also I should note it wasn't nearly as nice as our bags/authentic bags - the leather was thick and plastic like, the hardware and stitching were not refined. It really felt like a mass produced knock off bag - or one that predated N.G. tenure. I bought mine way back in the day because I was curious and it was a song - but in general it just didn't feel luxury. I think it was called the "loehmann's Balenciaga" because there was the rumor it was made for discount stores (again before N.G. arrived on the scene). I never sold mine because I couldn't never pass along such a bag for more then $50.00 (which is what I think what mine was inc. shipping) and would never want to sell a fake and I always felt it had a dubious history.


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> No, mine is normal leather. Also I should note it wasn't nearly as nice as our bags/authentic bags - the leather was thick and plastic like, the hardware and stitching were not refined. It really felt like a mass produced knock off bag - or one that predated N.G. tenure. I bought mine way back in the day because I was curious and it was a song - but in general it just didn't feel luxury. I think it was called the "loehmann's Balenciaga" because there was the rumor it was made for discount stores (again before N.G. arrived on the scene). I never sold mine because I couldn't never pass along such a bag for more then $50.00 (which is what I think what mine was inc. shipping) and would never want to sell a fake and I always felt it had a dubious history.


Interesting. I would assume that the one Corey is describing was authentic as she’s handled more Bals than anyone I know. Maybe someone did a knock off of the original.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Great deal if you're in the GCC area:   Balenciaga Red Leather Town Shoulder Bag Balenciaga | TLC (theluxurycloset.com)


----------



## LostInBal

beauxgoris said:


> No, mine is normal leather. Also I should note it wasn't nearly as nice as our bags/authentic bags - the leather was thick and plastic like, the hardware and stitching were not refined. It really felt like a mass produced knock off bag - or one that predated N.G. tenure. I bought mine way back in the day because I was curious and it was a song - but in general it just didn't feel luxury. I think it was called the "loehmann's Balenciaga" because there was the rumor it was made for discount stores (again before N.G. arrived on the scene). I never sold mine because I couldn't never pass along such a bag for more then $50.00 (which is what I think what mine was inc. shipping) and would never want to sell a fake and I always felt it had a dubious history.


With your permission and as collector of these I would like to add some info about them. They’re turned to be authentic (Guesquiere pre era of course) as I investigated myself and found out they were manufactured in Italy. There exist a couple of colors in RH caribou version, black and maroon. And some many other styles and colors. I believe these are the Moto Bals precursor so imo he only redesigned..


----------



## CeeJay

Dagnab-it .. I missed out on this *Pumpkin 'C' Tag City* on Poshmark, but then again .. trying to source a Pewter Thimble might be a hard thing to do!  Waiting to see if someone posts it ..
https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-city-classic-stud-shoulder-bag-62141bd6bb59373d9773b603


----------



## thebattagirl

2004 Eggplant Weekender









						Balenciaga 2004 Weekender Bag Eggplant Chevre Leather Extra Large Tote  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga 2004 Weekender Bag Eggplant Chevre Leather Extra Large Tote at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> With your permission and as collector of these I would like to add some info about them. They’re turned to be authentic (Guesquiere pre era of course) as I investigated myself and found out they were manufactured in Italy. There exist a couple of colors in RH caribou version, black and maroon. And some many other styles and colors. I believe these are the Moto Bals precursor so imo he only redesigned..
> View attachment 5348504
> View attachment 5348505
> View attachment 5348506
> View attachment 5348507
> View attachment 5348508
> View attachment 5348509
> View attachment 5348510
> View attachment 5348511


DROOLING big-time!!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

thebattagirl said:


> 2004 Eggplant Weekender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga 2004 Weekender Bag Eggplant Chevre Leather Extra Large Tote  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga 2004 Weekender Bag Eggplant Chevre Leather Extra Large Tote at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Baby, every time I see your alias at this thread my legs start trembling! Your Bal finds are killers! I perfectly remember the day (hour, minute & second) you posted one of the most historic (hysterical  ) Bal find showed here ever (imo) : the 01 black gold tag twin FB shoulder Bal which was an impossible one to me and had to contend myself looking at “the pics” and dream..


----------



## Kmora

LostInBal said:


> With your permission and as collector of these I would like to add some info about them. They’re turned to be authentic (Guesquiere pre era of course) as I investigated myself and found out they were manufactured in Italy. There exist a couple of colors in RH caribou version, black and maroon. And some many other styles and colors. I believe these are the Moto Bals precursor so imo he only redesigned..
> View attachment 5348504
> View attachment 5348505
> View attachment 5348506
> View attachment 5348507
> View attachment 5348508
> View attachment 5348509
> View attachment 5348510
> View attachment 5348511




Uhmm…these are AMAZING


----------



## thebattagirl

so glad I could help to find you one 




LostInBal said:


> Baby, every time I see your alias at this thread my legs start trembling! Your Bal finds are killers! I perfectly remember the day (hour, minute & second) you posted one of the most historic (hysterical  ) Bal find showed here ever (imo) : the 01 black gold tag twin FB shoulder Bal which was an impossible one to me and had to contend myself looking at “the pics” and dream..


----------



## beauxgoris

thebattagirl said:


> 2004 Eggplant Weekender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga 2004 Weekender Bag Eggplant Chevre Leather Extra Large Tote  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga 2004 Weekender Bag Eggplant Chevre Leather Extra Large Tote at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



omg - so sad I didn't log on yesterday to see this!


----------



## platinum_babie

https://www.vinted.fr/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/1697703744-mini-city-de-balenciaga
		


I think this is an apple green... twiggy?


----------



## muchstuff

platinum_babie said:


> https://www.vinted.fr/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/1697703744-mini-city-de-balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is an apple green... twiggy?


Mini Twiggy.


----------



## *Jenn*

blue day





						Balenciaga Classic Studs Day Hobo Leather Blue 1297634
					

Online Sale - Authentic Blue Balenciaga Classic Studs Day Hobo Leather at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 1297634




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## *Jenn*

platinum_babie said:


> https://www.vinted.fr/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/1697703744-mini-city-de-balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is an apple green... twiggy?




aughhhh can anyone buy this and ship it to me in the US?


----------



## CeeJay

I have this bag and I absolutely LOVE it!!!  From the *2011/2012 Holiday collection, the Rouge (Coquelicot) Hamilton (Grained Chevre) City* bag with brushed Gold HW (regular-sized hardware).  These bags hold up extremely well and if you like the Red color, this should be in your collection.  On The RealReal ..


----------



## chowlover2

Coquelicot Hamilton was my gateway Bal.It is perfection.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Coquelicot Hamilton was my gateway Bal.It is perfection.


It is one of my FAVORITE Red bags, and it's hard to beat that Hamilton (grained Chevre) leather!  I have the entire collection of these bags (Black, Pewter, etc.) because they really are fantastic .. and the Gold Hardware looks fantastic with each color (there are two that have Silver HW - a Pinkish color and I believe a Silver-ish color).


----------



## platinum_babie

*Jenn* said:


> aughhhh can anyone buy this and ship it to me in the US?


 If you're serious I could do it. I think shopping will cost another 45 Eur on top though.


----------



## Prada143

CeeJay said:


> I have this bag and I absolutely LOVE it!!!  From the *2011/2012 Holiday collection, the Rouge (Coquelicot) Hamilton (Grained Chevre) City* bag with brushed Gold HW (regular-sized hardware).  These bags hold up extremely well and if you like the Red color, this should be in your collection.  On The RealReal ..



I bought the same one from TRR 2 months ago without knowing what it was. It was missing the mirror but I could not pass up the $476 price tag.  indeed its stunning!


----------



## Prada143

CeeJay said:


> It is one of my FAVORITE Red bags, and it's hard to beat that Hamilton (grained Chevre) leather!  I have the entire collection of these bags (Black, Pewter, etc.) because they really are fantastic .. and the Gold Hardware looks fantastic with each color (there are two that have Silver HW - a Pinkish color and I believe a Silver-ish color).


What’s the difference between the Hamilton and the grained ones being sold now like the leather on the metallic edge?


----------



## CeeJay

Prada143 said:


> What’s the difference between the Hamilton and the grained ones being sold now like the leather on the metallic edge?


Nothing, it’s the same leather!  For some odd reason (HA - like Balenciaga hasn’t done that before!), when the grained Chèvre leather first came out, Balenciaga called it “Hamilton” .. but the Metallic Edge bags use the same leather.  I know, confusing .. as Balenciaga likes to seem to enjoy doing to their customers!!!


----------



## platinum_babie

Beep boop


----------



## LostInBal

platinum_babie said:


> https://www.vinted.fr/women/bags/handbags/1710290885-sac-bordeaux-balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> I think this city is in 2009 or 10 blood/sanguine red with g21 gold hardware. The contrast is so gorgeous!


I’m afraid this one is counterfeit.


----------



## platinum_babie

LostInBal said:


> I’m afraid this one is counterfeit.



Oops! I edited.  The leather looked so nice! I looked more carefully and yes I see the feet at the bottom of the bag among other problems. I'll be more careful before I post next time. Sorry!


----------



## thebattagirl

2005 RT (I believe) Work
Dark Handles, def needs a little work (oh but that color )









						Authentic BALENCIAGA Classic City 2Way Hand Bag Leather Red F6364  | eBay
					

Pocket Inside Pocket have dingy,a little dirt,rubbed,a little tear,Outside Pocket have dingy,a little dirt,rubbed. Style Hand Bag. Material Leather. If you have any further info. Size(cm) W45.5 x H27 x D16cm / Handle Drop 12cm(Approx).



					www.ebay.com


----------



## chiclawyer

atlantis1982 said:


> Emerald (not Cyprus) Chevre (not Agneau) City:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-cyprus-951796
> (Also the pic with the mannequin shows a different, newer, green City. Maybe Vert Trefle?)


I’m a bal noob and was looking at this one on FP. Do you think it is priced well? I’ve been looking for a green bag for a while now.


----------



## muchstuff

chiclawyer said:


> I’m a bal noob and was looking at this one on FP. Do you think it is priced well? I’ve been looking for a green bag for a while now.


Well, it's in pretty good shape and it's chevre, an oldie. There's some kind of little weird mark in one pic, not sure exactly what that is. A year ago I'd say it's a bit high, but Bals have been increasing in price on the resale market. It would be nice if it was around the $600 mark but honestly it seems to be hard to find them now. Don't concern yourself about the bag on the model, FP is using generic mod shots to show the size of the bag, they don't necessarily use pics of the bag itself. You should see a disclaimer in the listing.
If you can get through to customer service your can ask them to pull the bag and look at that little flaw. Depending on where the bag is physically they can do that for you.
EDIT: Handles are darkened too but that's kinda inevitable with some of the oldies.


----------



## chiclawyer

muchstuff said:


> Well, it's in pretty good shape and it's chevre, an oldie. There's some kind of little weird mark in one pic, not sure exactly what that is. A year ago I'd say it's a bit high, but Bals have been increasing in price on the resale market. It would be nice if it was around the $600 mark but honestly it seems to be hard to find them now. Don't concern yourself about the bag on the model, FP is using generic mod shots to show the size of the bag, they don't necessarily use pics of the bag itself. You should see a disclaimer in the listing.
> If you can get through to customer service your can ask them to pull the bag and look at that little flaw. Depending on where the bag is physically they can do that for you.
> EDIT: Handles are darkened too but that's kinda inevitable with some of the oldies.


Omg thank you, that is SO helpful! I really appreciate your insight and taking the time to break everything down.


----------



## muchstuff

chiclawyer said:


> Omg thank you, that is SO helpful! I really appreciate your insight and taking the time to break everything down.


You're very welcome, it does look to be in nice condition for the most part and FP has a liberal return policy. If you wanted to get any work done on it LMB works on a lot of Bals and they can restore the handles if you're unhappy with them.


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> You're very welcome, it does look to be in nice condition for the most part and FP has a liberal return policy. If you wanted to get any work done on it LMB works on a lot of Bals and they can restore the handles if you're unhappy with them.


I'm trying to figure out what's up with the zipper.  Rust?  It looks like someone spilled something caustic on it.  (Not a dealbreaker, IMO.)


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's up with the zipper.  Rust?  It looks like someone spilled something caustic on it.  (Not a dealbreaker, IMO.)
> View attachment 5362754


I missed that, was there a photo or did you zoom in?


----------



## muchstuff

It does look like rust doesn’t it? I’m guessing it would clean up to some degree but I’ve never seen that before.


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> I missed that, was there a photo or did you zoom in?


There was a pic of it; I just cropped/enlarged it a bit.


----------



## CeeJay

atlantis1982 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's up with the zipper.  Rust?  It looks like someone spilled something caustic on it.  (Not a dealbreaker, IMO.)
> View attachment 5362754


WAIT, WHAT?!?! .. that looks like a classic bronze diseased look, when you get the green & iron-looking base!!!  That would be odd though given that Balenciaga used Brass .. then again, who knows!  Bronze-diseased items can be cleaned, but you have to find someone who can do it and they usually work in art restoration.  Good luck!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> WAIT, WHAT?!?! .. that looks like a classic bronze diseased look, when you get the green & iron-looking base!!!  That would be odd though given that Balenciaga used Brass .. then again, who knows!  Bronze-diseased items can be cleaned, but you have to find someone who can do it and they usually work in art restoration.  Good luck!


Still wouldn't be a game changer for me if the rest of the bag is as good as it looks in the pics...


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Well, it's in pretty good shape and it's chevre, an oldie. There's some kind of little weird mark in one pic, not sure exactly what that is. A year ago I'd say it's a bit high, but Bals have been increasing in price on the resale market. It would be nice if it was around the $600 mark but honestly it seems to be hard to find them now. Don't concern yourself about the bag on the model, FP is using generic mod shots to show the size of the bag, they don't necessarily use pics of the bag itself. You should see a disclaimer in the listing.
> If you can get through to customer service your can ask them to pull the bag and look at that little flaw. Depending on where the bag is physically they can do that for you.
> EDIT: Handles are darkened too but that's kinda inevitable with some of the oldies.


HOLY COW .. I just saw an Agneau Black City bag on FP that is priced over $1000 - what????  For sure the resale prices have increased quite a bit!!!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Still wouldn't be a game changer for me if the rest of the bag is as good as it looks in the pics...


The leather on the bag is for sure, great (not like the Emerald one I got years ago which I sent right back)!!!  But, the problem with a bronze-diseased item, is that eventually .. it will break (I know this for fact as I got a very old Roman Bronze bangle years ago from the museum in Naples - it was deaccessioned; stupid me .. planned to have it fixed, but of course .. I forgot and sure enough, the thing snapped in two and now cannot be repaired).  Just sayin' ..


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> The leather on the bag is for sure, great (not like the Emerald one I got years ago which I sent right back)!!!  But, the problem with a bronze-diseased item, is that eventually .. it will break (I know this for fact as I got a very old Roman Bronze bangle years ago from the museum in Naples - it was deaccessioned; stupid me .. planned to have it fixed, but of course .. I forgot and sure enough, the thing snapped in two and now cannot be repaired).  Just sayin' ..


You could replace the zipper if that's the only area though.


----------



## CeeJay

A bunch of items from our Balenciaga gal ******** on eBay: 

1.  *2005 S/S Teal City* - Chevre leather; looks like it needs a little bit of work https://www.ebay.com/itm/185193008194
2.  *2009 F/W Poupre Mini-Mini Coin Purse* - Agneau leather, in not-bad condition https://www.ebay.com/itm/403327999923
3.  *2009 F/W Poupre Pencil Case* - Agneau leather; this are great .. in good condition https://www.ebay.com/itm/403328009198


----------



## CeeJay

It's definitely an oldie .. looks like Chevre leather for sure, just not sure of the Color.  A Twiggy on eBay; would need some work though!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/265615306772


----------



## beauxgoris

CeeJay said:


> The leather on the bag is for sure, great (not like the Emerald one I got years ago which I sent right back)!!!  But, the problem with a bronze-diseased item, is that eventually .. it will break (I know this for fact as I got a very old Roman Bronze bangle years ago from the museum in Naples - it was deaccessioned; stupid me .. planned to have it fixed, but of course .. I forgot and sure enough, the thing snapped in two and now cannot be repaired).  Just sayin' ..



Oh that's a good point. I'd pass if it were me too. It's not super duper rare - I'd probably wait for one with hardware that wasn't already in decay/repair status.


----------



## CeeJay

beauxgoris said:


> Oh that's a good point. I'd pass if it were me too. It's not super duper rare - I'd probably wait for one with hardware that wasn't already in decay/repair status.


Now that I've learned my lesson from that Bronze bangle (which I LOVED and I still have .. but it cannot be worn), I stay away from anything that has bronze-disease.  Oftentimes, the only folks who can 'truly' fix it is an art restoration person, and they typically charge a decent amount!  We have a friend in Italy who is an ancient Roman art restoration worker and she makes a pretty decent salary!


----------



## missucc

Balenciaga Black Grained Calfskin Blackout Hardware Perforated City
					

Pre-loved designer accessories - Luxury designer consignment and resale.  Vancouver showroom open 6 days.




					www.modaselle.com
				




Blackout City. Their flash sale only lasts 24 hours, it just updated priced at $1195 CAD.


----------



## CeeJay

This is a pretty rare item .. a *2004/2005 Holiday Metallics Rouge Make-Up pouch*!!!  Chevre leather and looks to be in pretty amazing condition for this collection!  On TRR:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...ga-classic-porte-toilette-makeup-clutch-creqd


----------



## CeeJay

Holey-moley .. better grab this fast, looks like the *2005 F/W Magenta City* on TRR!!!!!!  Looks to be in AMAZING condition, and of course, it's Chevre leather!!!  https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-cywdq


----------



## atlantis1982

CeeJay said:


> Holey-moley .. better grab this fast, looks like the *2005 F/W Magenta City* on TRR!!!!!!  Looks to be in AMAZING condition, and of course, it's Chevre leather!!!  https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-cywdq


Wow they're def pricing that one like they know what it is!  
Like I've said before, they're just slick enough to recognize desirable colors and price them a certain way and not make them eligible for discount.


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> Holey-moley .. better grab this fast, looks like the *2005 F/W Magenta City* on TRR!!!!!!  Looks to be in AMAZING condition, and of course, it's Chevre leather!!!  https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-cywdq



Not sure it is a 2005? Just zoomed in on the plate.


----------



## atlantis1982

fayden said:


> Not sure it is a 2005? Just zoomed in on the plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367199


Good eye!  If it's a U tag then I guess it's a 2007 f/w magenta.  (And yet another reason they need to post a clear tag pic!)


----------



## TCmummy

CeeJay said:


> Holey-moley .. better grab this fast, looks like the *2005 F/W Magenta City* on TRR!!!!!!  Looks to be in AMAZING condition, and of course, it's Chevre leather!!!  https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-giant-12-city-bag-cywdq


Amazing colour.. only if it comes with Giant silver hardware


----------



## reneeluvscoach

It says "strap not included".  These didn't have straps, did they?
Sorry, I "quoted" the wrong reply.  It was meant for the make up pouch.


----------



## CeeJay

atlantis1982 said:


> Good eye!  If it's a U tag then I guess it's a 2007 f/w magenta.  (And yet another reason they need to post a clear tag pic!)


Absolutely right .. sorry, didn't see the 'U' (def 2007) .. but that color is divine (glad I still have mine)!!


----------



## CeeJay

reneeluvscoach said:


> It says "strap not included".  These didn't have straps, did they?
> Sorry, I "quoted" the wrong reply.  It was meant for the make up pouch.


No, the make-up never had a strap, I think you are thinking of the Hip Bag ..


----------



## fayden

No picture of the plate, but it does look like lilac from 2006.









						BALENCIAGA Purple S/S 2006 Classic First Top Handle Bag, 10" X 9.5" X 14.5"  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Purple S/S 2006 Classic First Top Handle Bag, 10" X 9.5" X 14.5" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BPC

fayden said:


> No picture of the plate, but it does look like lilac from 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Purple S/S 2006 Classic First Top Handle Bag, 10" X 9.5" X 14.5"  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Purple S/S 2006 Classic First Top Handle Bag, 10" X 9.5" X 14.5" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



I wish the pics were better. I love that color.


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> No picture of the plate, but it does look like lilac from 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Purple S/S 2006 Classic First Top Handle Bag, 10" X 9.5" X 14.5"  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Purple S/S 2006 Classic First Top Handle Bag, 10" X 9.5" X 14.5" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





BPC said:


> I wish the pics were better. I love that color.


Yup, it definitely looks like the 2006 Lilac; here's a picture of mine for reference purposes ..


----------



## BPC

CeeJay said:


> Yup, it definitely looks like the 2006 Lilac; here's a picture of mine for reference purposes ..
> View attachment 5368834



ooh thanks for the pic.


----------



## beauxgoris

fayden said:


> No picture of the plate, but it does look like lilac from 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Purple S/S 2006 Classic First Top Handle Bag, 10" X 9.5" X 14.5"  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA Purple S/S 2006 Classic First Top Handle Bag, 10" X 9.5" X 14.5" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Looks very faded sadly, but love lilac.


----------



## CeeJay

beauxgoris said:


> Looks very faded sadly, but love lilac.


Unfortunately, for some reason, the Lilac was very prone to fading .. I'm lucky in that I have so many bags, that I haven't really used it that much, hopefully .. after the move!


----------



## *Jenn*

listed as 2005 teal









						Balenciaga 2005 Teal City - Chevre
					

Excellent to Good condition Pre-owned Spring/Summer 2005 Balenciaga Teal City in chevre leather. This is very RARE Collector bag!!! One can never go wrong with the City - the ultimate classic Bal style.  Super light and fluffy. There is a main zipper compartment with a small zipper pocket. There...




					hgbagsonline.com
				





code "HG20" taks 20% off for a total cost of $716.00!


----------



## fayden

*Jenn* said:


> listed as 2005 teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga 2005 Teal City - Chevre
> 
> 
> Excellent to Good condition Pre-owned Spring/Summer 2005 Balenciaga Teal City in chevre leather. This is very RARE Collector bag!!! One can never go wrong with the City - the ultimate classic Bal style.  Super light and fluffy. There is a main zipper compartment with a small zipper pocket. There...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hgbagsonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> code "HG20" taks 20% off for a total cost of $716.00!



That looks VERY faded for teal...


----------



## *Jenn*

fayden said:


> That looks VERY faded for teal...



i thought so too but I’m not super familiar with the color. The interior tag even looks lighter than I would expect?


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Unfortunately, for some reason, the Lilac was very prone to fading .. I'm lucky in that I have so many bags, that I haven't really used it that much, hopefully .. after the move!


Where are you moving now??


----------



## edsbgrl

Love this color! Can anyone tell which color it is specifically?









						Authentic BALENCIAGA Motorcycle Editor City Leather Bag Red Silver Studs  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic BALENCIAGA Motorcycle Editor City Leather Bag Red Silver Studs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

edsbgrl said:


> Love this color! Can anyone tell which color it is specifically?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic BALENCIAGA Motorcycle Editor City Leather Bag Red Silver Studs  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic BALENCIAGA Motorcycle Editor City Leather Bag Red Silver Studs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Vermillion, could be 07 or 08, I’m guessing 08. @Addy could you please move OP’s question and my reply to the identify this thread? Thanks.


----------



## Conni618

*Jenn* said:


> listed as 2005 teal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga 2005 Teal City - Chevre
> 
> 
> Excellent to Good condition Pre-owned Spring/Summer 2005 Balenciaga Teal City in chevre leather. This is very RARE Collector bag!!! One can never go wrong with the City - the ultimate classic Bal style.  Super light and fluffy. There is a main zipper compartment with a small zipper pocket. There...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hgbagsonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> code "HG20" taks 20% off for a total cost of $716.00!



This is a fairly rare, unfaded Sky Blue From 2005.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Vermillion, could be 07 or 08, I’m guessing 08. @Addy could you please move OP’s question and my reply to the identify this thread? Thanks.


Could also be Tangerine or Manderin .. they were pretty bright Orange colors; it's definitely NOT a Red bag IMO!


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Where are you moving now??


We are leaving LA and moving to the Palm Desert area (actually La Quinta)!  Very excited as I'm a HUGE, HUGE, HUGE fan of Mid-Century Modern architecture & art .. and H~E~L~L~O .. Palm Springs & Palm Desert are the mecca's of that style!!!  Alas, we will be giving up our current MCM house, but will be renting a very nice house in a 24-hour/7 day gated community .. until such time that we can find a new MCM house in those areas!  Also, needed to be in a place with really good medical facilities as I will have to have at least 3 more Surgeries (thank you effin' arthritis), and .. who knows, possibly the spinal fusion (apparently they have top-rated doctors there who can do it)!  

We are very excited .. move day is 15-April, but let me tell you .. it has been harder than hell for the 2 of us to even "attempt" to pack!  Of course, all my "precious" stuff is already packed up and will not be in the hands of the movers (yes - for the first time EVAH - we had to hire a company to pack, move & un-pack .. uggh)!!  I can't wait until this is all over with!


----------



## CeeJay

Hope I didn't post this before, but eBay has a *2006 S/S Rouille City* (yes - Chevre leather) up; handles are darkened, but other than that, it's not in bad condition!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/255163465408


----------



## CeeJay

Also up on eBay, is another Chevre bag .. a *2006 S/S Camel City* (at least I believe the color is Camel)!  This one is going to need some work though .. (maybe a good "banger" bag???) 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/304385521909


----------



## CeeJay

.. and again, on eBay .. not 100% sure about the color (and please correct me if I'm wrong), but it appears to be a *2007 S/S Truffe (Truffle) First* .. in AMAZING condition! .. however, we can really start seeing the prices go up on "oldie" Balenciaga bags! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/275248125100


----------



## CeeJay

I had one of these back in the day (great bag for carrying 'work' stuff), but mine was in Black.  Again, on the 'bay .. a *2005 F/W Olive Tote* in pretty darn good condition!!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/175207593059


----------



## CeeJay

Boy-oh-boy, eBay seems to be the place for finding oldies right now .. yet another Chevre bag .. a *2006 S/S Encre (Ink) City*!  Will need a little bit of work (moisturizing the leather), but not too too bad!  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/203840768879


----------



## atlantis1982

Not the same bag from post #5464, but also a red Hamilton leather City with gold hardware...only _that_ bag was $895 + 20% off.  
_This_ one is $1095, no discount.  (tRR listed both as 'very good' condition, too.)  
So: more evidence of that price jump in City bags?  
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-cwndb


----------



## CeeJay

One would think that given all the Red bags that I have in my collection, that I would be able to truly tell what this color is!!!  It is definitely an oldie (Chevre), but given the lighting .. just not 100% sure!  One thing that I can say, is that it is in AMAZING condition for a bag this old!!   I'm going with the *2006 F/W Grenat (Dark Red) City*; I just don't think it has the right color tone to be the *2006 F/W Rouge Vif* .. but let me know your thoughts folks!! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/384754794062


----------



## CeeJay

atlantis1982 said:


> Not the same bag from post #5464, but also a red Hamilton leather City with gold hardware...only _that_ bag was $895 + 20% off.
> _This_ one is $1095, no discount.  (tRR listed both as 'very good' condition, too.)
> So: more evidence of that price jump in City bags?
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-cwndb


Oh yeah, for sure .. they must have finally hired someone who knows the Balenciaga brand and the colors, because it appears as though the prices are a lot more for the more "prized" colors!  Funny, they actually came to me a very long time ago (because my Rep knew about my Bal collection), but .. they practically wanted me to work for free .. WTF?!?!?


----------



## Conni618

CeeJay said:


> One would think that given all the Red bags that I have in my collection, that I would be able to truly tell what this color is!!!  It is definitely an oldie (Chevre), but given the lighting .. just not 100% sure!  One thing that I can say, is that it is in AMAZING condition for a bag this old!!   I'm going with the *2006 F/W Grenat (Dark Red) City*; I just don't think it has the right color tone to be the *2006 F/W Rouge Vif* .. but let me know your thoughts folks!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/384754794062


Thought this would be easy, but it's a wobbler....  I'm voting Rouge Via, just because it's possible the age and lighting could make it look this dark...maybe.   I think of Grenat as closer to 04 Marron, or even 05 Burgundy with lots of brown or purple undertones..???


----------



## muchstuff

@CeeJay a bag to go with your boobie, but the price!!!

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-22173552.shtml


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> One would think that given all the Red bags that I have in my collection, that I would be able to truly tell what this color is!!!  It is definitely an oldie (Chevre), but given the lighting .. just not 100% sure!  One thing that I can say, is that it is in AMAZING condition for a bag this old!!   I'm going with the *2006 F/W Grenat (Dark Red) City*; I just don't think it has the right color tone to be the *2006 F/W Rouge Vif* .. but let me know your thoughts folks!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/384754794062


I have an '06 Grenat that has a much bluer tinge, but it is soft as a baby's bottom.


----------



## Prada143

https://www.therealreal.com/products?list=21826262&sid=80x34c&name=Pamela Rose

2005 Dark Gray, in great condition too!


----------



## Prada143

https://www.therealreal.com/products?list=21805833&sid=80x34c&name=Pamela Rose

2005 Caramel for a great price (coupon REAL!)


----------



## Prada143

https://www.therealreal.com/products?list=21794408&sid=80x34c&name=Pamela Rose

What a unique bag, with woven leather! (If that’s your thing).


----------



## fayden

*Jenn* said:


> i thought so too but I’m not super familiar with the color. The interior tag even looks lighter than I would expect?



The tag really does not look like teal to me. Looks more like the sky blue.


----------



## CeeJay

Prada143 said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products?list=21794408&sid=80x34c&name=Pamela Rose
> 
> What a unique bag, with woven leather! (If that’s your thing).


Love this combination of colors, but always wanted the City (but of course missed out on it)!!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> @CeeJay a bag to go with your boobie, but the price!!!
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-22173552.shtml


For some strange reason, I'm not seeing it .. but it's likely the same seller from whom I got the Boobie.  I bought the boobie on eBay, so I'm going to check there as well! 

HA - having just packed up the entire collection, I think my husband would SHOOT me if I got another bag!!!     But .. *UH OH, I found it* .. may just have to wait until after the move though!


----------



## andral5

CeeJay said:


> For some strange reason, I'm not seeing it .. but it's likely the same seller from whom I got the Boobie.  I bought the boobie on eBay, so I'm going to check there as well!
> 
> HA - having just packed up the entire collection, I think my husband would SHOOT me if I got another bag!!!


I know the feeling!... And I just got my feet wet into the Bal ocean of beauties!!


----------



## CeeJay

Uh .. don't think that this is an Agneau bag .. looks more like an oldie *Olive Hobo (Day) tote* to me!  On Fashionphile - https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-day-hobo-olive-976331


----------



## CeeJay

Aw man .. I used to have the City version of this bag, but the leather is Caribou .. not Pigskin (sheesh FP, c'mon now)!!  

A cute *Brown Caribou and Denim First* w/ Silver HW on Fashionphile .. https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/bal...lassic-silver-hardware-first-chocolate-979361


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Uh .. don't think that this is an Agneau bag .. looks more like an oldie *Olive Hobo (Day) tote* to me!  On Fashionphile - https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-day-hobo-olive-976331


Yup, 05 olive.


----------



## thebattagirl

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-czdhl
		


2005Z Caramel


----------



## Prada143

https://www.therealreal.com/products?list=21906586&sid=80x34c&name=Pamela Rose

Leather looks to be an oldie, Paprika perhaps? Look at that leather.


----------



## Prada143

CeeJay said:


> Love this combination of colors, but always wanted the City (but of course missed out on it)!!



Wish granted, its on TRR!

https://www.therealreal.com/products?list=21881890&sid=80x34c&name=Pamela Rose


----------



## missucc

If anyone is looking for the Cagole City - it's new with tags and a steal.









						Auth Balenciaga Bag The City  Pink Leather Handbag w/ Shoulder Mirror Storagebag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth Balenciaga Bag The City  Pink Leather Handbag w/ Shoulder Mirror Storagebag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## Conni618

An 05 Navy City, in what looks like decent condition!

Guaranteed authentic Agneau Classic Hardware City Bleu Obscur from FASHIONPHILE!
http://www.fashionphile.com/product-956753


----------



## CeeJay

Prada143 said:


> Wish granted, its on TRR!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products?list=21881890&sid=80x34c&name=Pamela Rose


Son-of-a-gun .. THANK YOU (but can't get it right now .. have to wait until our house move is done)!!


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> An 05 Navy City, in what looks like decent condition!
> 
> Guaranteed authentic Agneau Classic Hardware City Bleu Obscur from FASHIONPHILE!
> http://www.fashionphile.com/product-956753


What the 'F' is going on with FP nowadays?!?!?!?!  When I first looked at it, I thought "no way is that Bleu Obscur" (as I had one and sold it because I really didn't like the color).  Sheesh .. did the FP person go to TRR???? (that would kind of explain why they seem to know the colors a lot better .. and therefore, the pricing!).


----------



## CeeJay

Yeah, it is Agneau .. but some of my 2008 F/W bags have really nice leather (I still believe that some were still Chevre)!  Anyhow, if anyone is looking for a lovely Red-colored bag, here is a *2008 F/W Rubisse City* on Fashionphile. 
https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-rubisse-979713


----------



## atlantis1982

Conni618 said:


> An 05 Navy City, in what looks like decent condition!
> 
> Guaranteed authentic Agneau Classic Hardware City Bleu Obscur from FASHIONPHILE!
> http://www.fashionphile.com/product-956753


This is about the second time this bag has been on Fp; keeps getting bought and returned.  I'm curious about what parts of it have been "painted or dyed" (per the condition).


----------



## Conni618

atlantis1982,

I don't remember if the photos were the same.  This iteration seems to have more close-ups of handles and edge-coating than is usual for FP..   My guess is that the buyer was surprised by one or the other.  I had a brand new navy City years ago, and the handles had been over-dyed to begin with (were near black).  Sent it in to LMB, and they only stripped the excess dye to bring it to the same color as the bag.  Very odd at the time, and makes me wonder if this bag has the same issue.


----------



## *Jenn*

only one photo but great price
light blue city



			https://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Light-Blue-Leather-Classic-City-Bag-RDC-12164.htm


----------



## *Jenn*

tangerine city
good price









						AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY SATCHEL
					

Shop dress4less64's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. RARE Tangerine Orange Classic City Satchel with pocket mirror. One pockets outside and one inside with zippers. Two small pockets inside. All zippers on the bag are clean. Normal...




					poshmark.com


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

CeeJay said:


> Aw man .. I used to have the City version of this bag, but the leather is Caribou .. not Pigskin (sheesh FP, c'mon now)!!
> 
> A cute *Brown Caribou and Denim First* w/ Silver HW on Fashionphile .. https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/bal...lassic-silver-hardware-first-chocolate-979361



They were right, actually - this is boar. You can see the distinctive hair pore pattern.


----------



## chowlover2

This thread is bad for my wallet. I bought 3 bags you ladies posted in the last few months and I just made an offer on another..


----------



## andral5

chowlover2 said:


> This thread is bad for my wallet. I bought 3 bags you ladies posted in the last few months and I just made an offer on another..


This is an enabling thread…


----------



## beata-kelly

chowlover2 said:


> This thread is bad for my wallet. I bought 3 bags you ladies posted in the last few months and I just made an offer on another..


The same here!


----------



## CeeJay

Well, yet again .. Fashionphile got this one wrong .. not Agneau but a gorgeous Chevre from my favorite leather year .. a *2007 F/W Plomb (Grey) City*!!!  
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-plomb-760634


----------



## CeeJay

.. and yet again, a Chevre bag (NOT Agneau) .. a *2008 S/S Vert Thyme First* on Fashionphile!  It is a little faded though, but in general, this was a unique color and the leather was usually outstanding! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-first-vert-thyme-862389

Just to give you all an example of what this color truly looks like, see my Vert Thyme bag below (and yes - even though this is 2008, the S/S line was still the wonderful Chevre leather)!


----------



## takemetoparis

CeeJay said:


> Well, yet again .. Fashionphile got this one wrong .. not Agneau but a gorgeous Chevre from my favorite leather year .. a *2007 F/W Plomb (Grey) City*!!!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-plomb-760634



i just returned this bag to FP. it keeps getting bought and sold... the photos online are much darker and richer, but it is very faded in real life. the leather (and even tassels) felt oddly stiff unlike any of my other chevres. i thought about keeping it as a banger or project bag, but not at that price.


----------



## Prada143

CeeJay said:


> Well, yet again .. Fashionphile got this one wrong .. not Agneau but a gorgeous Chevre from my favorite leather year .. a *2007 F/W Plomb (Grey) City*!!!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-plomb-760634



This is another bag that has been bought and returned, 3x already.


----------



## CeeJay

takemetoparis said:


> i just returned this bag to FP. it keeps getting bought and sold... the photos online are much darker and richer, but it is very faded in real life. the leather (and even tassels) felt oddly stiff unlike any of my other chevres. i thought about keeping it as a banger or project bag, but not at that price.





Prada143 said:


> This is another bag that has been bought and returned, 3x already.


WOW .. thank you @takemetoparis and @Prada143 .. for letting all of us know that!  I stupidly sold my Plomb bag and would love to replace it at some point, but no way am I going to buy a bag that has been bought & sold THAT many times!!!  There's a reason for that action!


----------



## platinum_babie

City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 22324586
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 22324586




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




Apple green city


----------



## *Jenn*

platinum_babie said:


> City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 22324586
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 22324586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple green city


 

ughhhh i have been looking for this! idk if i can deal with the corner wear though


----------



## CeeJay

platinum_babie said:


> City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 22324586
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 22324586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple green city





*Jenn* said:


> ughhhh i have been looking for this! idk if i can deal with the corner wear though


Is it the same Apple Green City that is on eBay?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/275258617494

Not only is the right corner in bad shape, but the handles and the darkening of the bag underneath the handles is NOT great!!!  Another thing I noticed, is that the seller STOLE that picture of the "oldies" from a TPF member (Kristy Thompson - don't remember her TPF name - @fayden , I'm sure you know who I'm talking about)!  In addition, the pictures don't (kinda) match up, meaning .. it appears as though some were taken when the bag was in better shape (look at the "mirror" pics).  If you are truly interested in the bag, I would ask the seller to provide you with more pics and more detail on the issues!


----------



## LostInBal

08 Amethyst City RH

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1752315213...qd7O1jfeznOjjOuZ%2BG|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2332490


----------



## muchstuff

Ultraviolet PT on eBay...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/125250706072?hash=item1d29861a98:g:mo8AAOSwOvxiB-sv


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> Is it the same Apple Green City that is on eBay?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/275258617494
> 
> Not only is the right corner in bad shape, but the handles and the darkening of the bag underneath the handles is NOT great!!!  Another thing I noticed, is that the seller STOLE that picture of the "oldies" from a TPF member (Kristy Thompson - don't remember her TPF name - @fayden , I'm sure you know who I'm talking about)!  In addition, the pictures don't (kinda) match up, meaning .. it appears as though some were taken when the bag was in better shape (look at the "mirror" pics).  If you are truly interested in the bag, I would ask the seller to provide you with more pics and more detail on the issues!



Yes I remember her as Kristy... Not sure of the TPF name either. 

For $600 I would pass. That bag doesn't have much life left IMO. It would take a lot of money to restore it. Just my opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Yes I remember her as Kristy... Not sure of the TPF name either.
> 
> For $600 I would pass. That bag doesn't have much life left IMO. It would take a lot of money to restore it. Just my opinion.


Thompk.


----------



## *Jenn*

CeeJay said:


> Is it the same Apple Green City that is on eBay?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/275258617494
> 
> Not only is the right corner in bad shape, but the handles and the darkening of the bag underneath the handles is NOT great!!!  Another thing I noticed, is that the seller STOLE that picture of the "oldies" from a TPF member (Kristy Thompson - don't remember her TPF name - @fayden , I'm sure you know who I'm talking about)!  In addition, the pictures don't (kinda) match up, meaning .. it appears as though some were taken when the bag was in better shape (look at the "mirror" pics).  If you are truly interested in the bag, I would ask the seller to provide you with more pics and more detail on the issues!



the one from vestaire was from Spain, and was a different bag, but still had more corner wear than I wanted. I was pretty sure I was gonna pass and then it sold anyway so the decision was made for me.

the eBay one there is also listed on Poshmark. And yeah it’s in roughhhhh shape. I wouldn’t even take that for half that price. I agree the photos are deceptive.


----------



## *Jenn*

*Jenn* said:


> the one from vestaire was from Spain, and was a different bag, but still had more corner wear than I wanted. I was pretty sure I was gonna pass and then it sold anyway so the decision was made for me.
> 
> the eBay one there is also listed on Poshmark. And yeah it’s in roughhhhh shape. I wouldn’t even take that for half that price. I agree the photos are deceptive.



but I am still desperately searching for an AG city in great condition. Wondering if there are any left at this point lol


----------



## platinum_babie

CeeJay said:


> Is it the same Apple Green City that is on eBay?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/275258617494
> 
> Not only is the right corner in bad shape, but the handles and the darkening of the bag underneath the handles is NOT great!!!  Another thing I noticed, is that the seller STOLE that picture of the "oldies" from a TPF member (Kristy Thompson - don't remember her TPF name - @fayden , I'm sure you know who I'm talking about)!  In addition, the pictures don't (kinda) match up, meaning .. it appears as though some were taken when the bag was in better shape (look at the "mirror" pics).  If you are truly interested in the bag, I would ask the seller to provide you with more pics and more detail on the issues!


I don't think it's the same bag. The seller from VC is from Spain and the bag has been sold now.


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> 08 Amethyst City RH
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/175231521310?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=237856&meid=fe1a2bdd8d84417a9570cfbf1e69653a&pid=100935&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=275258617494&itm=175231521310&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2332490&algv=SimplAMLv9PairwiseUnbiasedWebCpr08MlcGreedyV3&brand=Balenciaga&_trksid=p2332490.c100935.m2460&amdata=cksum:175231521310fe1a2bdd8d84417a9570cfbf1e69653a|enc:AQAGAAABEOEFQvf1KhbQVqdCaWUvbzqFgkIUPItO8rc9Q4S4fSSaP6eS39GUCAZDjXuZsSPiVBS7L4V9Jja6HfafTyDCfVNmH0hMwqT1EA70zMMNBCReOm8iztNHv%2FD6StZOHKQuNdjBMnVsNlipmfZHEQKMsxoH8cGZRJe%2FcwYUahK3q07oHF72hLEx4xt7Xl2GigjO1XsAJlU%2F%2BabsDTYw5u%2B1xlCmgDyc6XMU3aCevphaNwij68f3zhM%2FV2SkBSjs6xzQ6adH5s2ydqIqSCNZEvUQyZ02CiOj7oRUoQ1ITZCiPbyGt7NyicmpTSCN4ALJoveDQ8r%2FRtV%2FJU6yr6ppVkl6NIAcfSqd7O1jfeznOjjOuZ%2BG|ampidL_CLK|clp:2332490


Hmmmmm .. are we sure that this is Amethyst?!?! .. it almost looks like Bubblegum to me (especially the last picture - #4 in the Auction).  

Picture #1 - my *2008 S/S Amethyst (Magenta) GGH City* 
Picture #2 - my *2008 S/S Bubblegum City*


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Ultraviolet PT on eBay...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/125250706072?hash=item1d29861a98:g:mo8AAOSwOvxiB-sv


NUTS!!! .. I've been looking for the regular Brass HW City and still, no luck!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Hmmmmm .. are we sure that this is Amethyst?!?! .. it almost looks like Bubblegum to me (especially the last picture - #4 in the Auction).
> 
> Picture #1 - my *2008 S/S Amethyst (Magenta) GGH City*
> Picture #2 - my *2008 S/S Bubblegum City*
> 
> View attachment 5376466
> View attachment 5376467


Bubblegum was S/S, this is a F/W tag.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> NUTS!!! .. I've been looking for the regular Brass HW City and still, no luck!


I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> Yes I remember her as Kristy... Not sure of the TPF name either.
> 
> For $600 I would pass. That bag doesn't have much life left IMO. It would take a lot of money to restore it. Just my opinion.


It's also on Poshmark [https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Apple-Green-City-Bag-624f2769a4de411fde512aee], the same seller! I commented that she should really remove that 2nd picture since it was Kristy's pic (didn't tell her Kristy's name - last name is Thompson), and that she had "authorized" TPF to utilize it to write the article about the 9 colors.  

I 100% agree with you @fayden , about the condition and the fact that it's going to be a $$$ sum to get it back into shape (if EVEN that can be done)!  What I most dislike about the auction & Poshmark listings, is that I feel that she is being somewhat dishonest in showing pictures of the bag that she did not take (she even admitted to cribbing the pics where the gal is in front of the mirror)!  A seller who does not accurately describe and/or provide pictures that are of the bag in its current state is just a NO-GO for me!  Plus, yeah .. $600?!?! .. NFW!


----------



## CeeJay

*Jenn* said:


> but I am still desperately searching for an AG city in great condition. Wondering if there are any left at this point lol


Yes, every once in a while, one will show up (heck, it took me over 10 years to get mine!! .. still so angry at myself for not having purchased it the first time I saw it)!!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Bubblegum was S/S, this is a F/W tag.


@muchstuff .. YUP, another 'blonde' moment for me


----------



## pukasonqo

CeeJay said:


> Hmmmmm .. are we sure that this is Amethyst?!?! .. it almost looks like Bubblegum to me (especially the last picture - #4 in the Auction).
> 
> Picture #1 - my *2008 S/S Amethyst (Magenta) GGH City*
> Picture #2 - my *2008 S/S Bubblegum City*
> 
> View attachment 5376466
> View attachment 5376467


Not mine but I have both colours!


----------



## pukasonqo

pukasonqo said:


> Love the colours, i actually have a 2005 (methinks) magenta and a BBG


----------



## thebattagirl

This keeps reappearing on FF.  Absolutely love the color but something must be up with the bag



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-step-violet-982970


----------



## *Jenn*

CeeJay said:


> Yes, every once in a while, one will show up (heck, it took me over 10 years to get mine!! .. still so angry at myself for not having purchased it the first time I saw it)!!



i didn't even know designer purses existed when it was releeased 
i have faith that one day i will find one, and she can join her sisters, twiggy & first


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> Is it the same Apple Green City that is on eBay?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/275258617494
> 
> Not only is the right corner in bad shape, but the handles and the darkening of the bag underneath the handles is NOT great!!!  Another thing I noticed, is that the seller STOLE that picture of the "oldies" from a TPF member (Kristy Thompson - don't remember her TPF name - @fayden , I'm sure you know who I'm talking about)!  In addition, the pictures don't (kinda) match up, meaning .. it appears as though some were taken when the bag was in better shape (look at the "mirror" pics).  If you are truly interested in the bag, I would ask the seller to provide you with more pics and more detail on the issues!


No, it is not the dame


CeeJay said:


> Hmmmmm .. are we sure that this is Amethyst?!?! .. it almost looks like Bubblegum to me (especially the last picture - #4 in the Auction).
> 
> Picture #1 - my *2008 S/S Amethyst (Magenta) GGH City*
> Picture #2 - my *2008 S/S Bubblegum City*
> 
> View attachment 5376466
> View attachment 5376467


Second one is 08 Light Magenta not bubblegum..


----------



## Prada143

thebattagirl said:


> This keeps reappearing on FF.  Absolutely love the color but something must be up with the bag
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-step-violet-982970



I love this color, and the bag looks to be in great condition. Hmmm…


----------



## Prada143

https://www.therealreal.com/products?list=22074537&sid=80x34c&name=Pamela Rose

Holy moly! Someone please grab this 2005 first for only $295 + 20% off!


----------



## muchstuff

Prada143 said:


> I love this color, and the bag looks to be in great condition. Hmmm…


It might be the style? It's probably a bit of a black hole, which never stops me.


----------



## andral5

Prada143 said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products?list=22074537&sid=80x34c&name=Pamela Rose
> 
> Holy moly! Someone please grab this 2005 first for only $295 + 20% off!



Gorgeous color, but it looks kind of beat up.


----------



## kj1008

Prada143 said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products?list=22074537&sid=80x34c&name=Pamela Rose
> 
> Holy moly! Someone please grab this 2005 first for only $295 + 20% off!




LOL
whilst I’m away, literally, searching for this exact bag, you post it here and poof—gone!


----------



## thebattagirl

Right?!  I'm sooo tempted 


Prada143 said:


> I love this color, and the bag looks to be in great condition. Hmmm…



Me neither!


muchstuff said:


> It might be the style? It's probably a bit of a black hole, which never stops me.


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> LOL
> whilst I’m away, literally, searching for this exact bag, you post it here and poof—gone!


It's still there, you need to be a first look member to access it. If it doesn't sell to one of the members today it'll show tomorrow.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> It's still there, you need to be a first look member to access it. If it doesn't sell to one of the members today it'll show tomorrow.


With their few photos, as usual, who is going to take a chance on its authenticity? It's also non-returnable.


----------



## Conni618

Apple Green City on tRR -  when it rains it pours.  Missing the strap, some wear, no discount. (Early view - should be up tomorrow)



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-vintage-classic-motocross-city-bag-d68ll


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> With their few photos, as usual, who is going to take a chance on its authenticity? It's also non-returnable.


I've never had a problem returning to TRR if there's a legit reason. Even when it states final sale. Based on what I can see I'd say it's authentic.


----------



## kj1008

muchstuff said:


> It might be the style? It's probably a bit of a black hole, which never stops me.



is it a Velo?


----------



## fayden

Conni618 said:


> Apple Green City on tRR -  when it rains it pours.  Missing the strap, some wear, no discount. (Early view - should be up tomorrow)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-vintage-classic-motocross-city-bag-d68ll



No strap? That kind of makes it expensive for the price.


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> is it a Velo?


No it's an older style called the Step.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> I've never had a problem returning to TRR if there's a legit reason. Even when it states final sale. Based on what I can see I'd say it's authentic.


That's good to know for future reference. I've got a few bags from them but love them so did not need to return any.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> No strap? That kind of makes it expensive for the price.


How do people lose straps so easily?


----------



## Conni618

fayden said:


> No strap? That kind of makes it expensive for the price.


Agree, even in perfect condition, missing strap is usually a deal breaker.  This one may be discounted eventually. Hah! if I could get the handles over my shoulder easily it might not bother me, but I need a hands free option, at least temporarily.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> That's good to know for future reference. I've got a few bags from them but love them so did not need to return any.


I've purchase quite a bit from them over the last few years. And have returned at least half a dozen bags. I think they know their listings are subpar so are willing to take bags back if there's some issue that they neglected to mention. Pro tip: If you call and ask them to pull a bag because you have a question they'll generally tell you to purchase and if there's a problem you can return it. Make sure to get the name of the CS person you're talking to in case you need to return.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> I've purchase quite a bit from them over the last few years. And have returned at least half a dozen bags. I think they know their listings are subpar so are willing to take bags back if there's some issue that they neglected to mention. Pro tip: If you call and ask them to pull a bag because you have a question they'll generally tell you to purchase and if there's a problem you can return it. Make sure to get the name of the CS person you're talking to in case you need to return.


Thank you so much! This is a great, generous tip!!


----------



## octoberrrush

Found this pretty First but fashionphile labelled it as a “mini city” which is weird…








						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware Mini City Rose Berlingot | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold Mini City in Rose Berlingot. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of lavender agneau lambskin leather. This shoulder bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, a front zipper pocket with a mirror...




					shop.fashionphile.com


----------



## andral5

That First in burgundy is already on hold. I paid the monthly fee for the First access (the lower tier) only to see if anyone got her, in that fair condition. Apparently, it's as good as gone. Now, I have to cancel that subscription


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Thank you so much! This is a great, generous tip!!


One caveat: I haven't tried to return anything for over a year now, but I suspect you could still return. Plus there's always the option of instigating a return with either your CC or PayPal if the item is SNAD.


----------



## muchstuff

octoberrrush said:


> Found this pretty First but fashionphile labelled it as a “mini city” which is weird…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware Mini City Rose Berlingot | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold Mini City in Rose Berlingot. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of lavender agneau lambskin leather. This shoulder bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, a front zipper pocket with a mirror...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.fashionphile.com


FP is making a lot of errors these days.


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> That First in burgundy is already on hold. I paid the monthly fee for the First access (the lower tier) only to see if anyone got her, in that fair condition. Apparently, it's as good as gone. Now, I have to cancel that subscription


They'll still charge you for the month so don't forget to use it! And lots of stuff gets put on hold, check back in a few minutes if you're interested.


----------



## kj1008

andral5 said:


> That First in burgundy is already on hold. I paid the monthly fee for the First access (the lower tier) only to see if anyone got her, in that fair condition. Apparently, it's as good as gone. Now, I have to cancel that subscription



I’m really am so sorry, but I’m afraid that was me. I’m obsessed with ‘05 firsts.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> They'll still charge you for the month so don't forget to use it! And lots of stuff gets put on hold, check back in a few minutes if you're interested.


It was more a curiosity; I think it's too beat up. Or the photos are not good enough.
The interior can be washed (I've done it with numerous other bags) but the handles...


----------



## andral5

kj1008 said:


> I’m really am so sorry, but I’m afraid that was me. I’m obsessed with ‘05 firsts.


Nothing to be sorry about. Enjoy it!


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> It was more a curiosity; I think it's too beat up. Or the photos are not good enough.
> The interior can be washed (I've done it with numerous other bags) but the handles...


You see that darkening a lot with some the earlier bags, I read on an old thread that some people thought it had something to do with the glue they used at the time. The great thing is that you can get the handles repainted and once they're done they won't darken again.


----------



## octoberrrush

*Jenn* said:


> but I am still desperately searching for an AG city in great condition. Wondering if there are any left at this point lol


I feel the same way!! I keep missing out!


----------



## kj1008

muchstuff said:


> You see that darkening a lot with some the earlier bags, I read on an old thread that some people thought it had something to do with the glue they used at the time. The great thing is that you can get the handles repainted and once they're done they won't darken again.



Who does that work?


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Who does that work?


@fayden and @Conni618 use Lovin My Bags. They can give you more info I'm sure.


----------



## kj1008

muchstuff said:


> @fayden and @Conni618 use Lovin My Bags. They can give you more info I'm sure.



Thanks again!


----------



## muchstuff

kj1008 said:


> Thanks again!


Most welcome!


----------



## kj1008

BTW this beautiful chèvre First is an ”Y”


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-d6s8u


----------



## fayden

kj1008 said:


> Who does that work?



Yes Loving my Bags. 

www.lovinmybags.com

barbara@lovinmybags.com

I attached the form to fill out when you send in the bag. You can email Barbara for a quote if you send pics of what kind of work needs to be done. Handles are typically $250 or so and you also have to pay shipping back and forth. Corners are $125? They may give a combined discount if you do both at the same time. But the work they do is pretty darn good with Bals. I have had a lot of bags sent to them and always satisfied.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Yes Loving my Bags.
> 
> www.lovinmybags.com
> 
> barbara@lovinmybags.com
> 
> I attached the form to fill out when you send in the bag. You can email Barbara for a quote if you send pics of what kind of work needs to be done. Handles are typically $250 or so and you also have to pay shipping back and forth. Corners are $125? They may give a combined discount if you do both at the same time. But the work they do is pretty darn good with Bals. I have had a lot of bags sent to them and always satisfied.


Thanks fayden!


----------



## kj1008

fayden said:


> Yes Loving my Bags.
> 
> www.lovinmybags.com
> 
> barbara@lovinmybags.com
> 
> I attached the form to fill out when you send in the bag. You can email Barbara for a quote if you send pics of what kind of work needs to be done. Handles are typically $250 or so and you also have to pay shipping back and forth. Corners are $125? They may give a combined discount if you do both at the same time. But the work they do is pretty darn good with Bals. I have had a lot of bags sent to them and always satisfied.


Thank you! I’ll definitely look into this.


----------



## cathead87

kj1008 said:


> Thank you! I’ll definitely look into this.


I recently sent in a 05 Bordeaux City and asked for handles only…the corners and body are in great shape. The total was $243.75 ($215 for handles and $28.75 for shipping). I like the work they do on handles and corners but I am not a fan of the stuff they use being put all over the body of my bags.


----------



## andral5

cathead87 said:


> I recently sent in a 05 Bordeaux City and asked for handles only…the corners and body are in great shape. The total was $243.75 ($215 for handles and $28.75 for shipping). I like the work they do on handles and corners but I am not a fan of the stuff they use being put all over the body of my bags.


Oh, and couldn’t you ask them not to do anything extra than the handles and/or corners, if you sent them for those? How are the bags looking after their treatment?


----------



## cathead87

You specify on the form what you want done. I just make sure to check handles/corners only. For the Bordeaux, I wrote in the comments that I just wanted handles because the corners were in great shape.

The handles look much better. Before, they were black and sticky. Now they match the bag. You just need to decide if the bag is worth adding another $200+ to it.


----------



## andral5

cathead87 said:


> You specify on the form what you want done. I just make sure to check handles/corners only. For the Bordeaux, I wrote in the comments that I just wanted handles because the corners were in great shape.
> 
> The handles look much better. Before, they were black and sticky. Now they match the bag. You just need to decide if the bag is worth adding another $200+ to it.


You also said that you’re not a fan of the stuff they use all over the body of the bags. Is that a conditioner of some sort? Is it changing the feel of the leather somehow?


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> No strap? That kind of makes it expensive for the price.


Agreed, but this color (and in this shape) is so hard to find now!  I already have an Apple Green City, so I could use that strap .. but I also like to (at times) put different colored straps on a bag (cool bag w/ "hot" strap .. I would pare this with a Magenta colored strap)!!  Just an idea ..


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> How do people lose straps so easily?


Right?!?! .. or the Mirror????  I think the missing Mirror is a bigger deal to me; I'm sure others don't care .. but I do!


----------



## Prada143

andral5 said:


> It was more a curiosity; I think it's too beat up. Or the photos are not good enough.
> The interior can be washed (I've done it with numerous other bags) but the handles...



It bag actually looks good to me. (Great vintage condition).  The dark handles are very common with bordeaux, some users had that issue even when they barely used the bag. I’d dress up the darkened handles with twillies if it bothered me or if I don’t want it to darken even further. 



kj1008 said:


> I’m really am so sorry, but I’m afraid that was me. I’m obsessed with ‘05 firsts.



Congratulations! What a great deal you got on a beautiful bag!


----------



## Prada143

kj1008 said:


> BTW this beautiful chèvre First is an ”Y”
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-d6s8u



Wow, what a beautiful condition Pale Rose! But that price.


----------



## CeeJay

andral5 said:


> That First in burgundy is already on hold. I paid the monthly fee for the First access (the lower tier) only to see if anyone got her, in that fair condition. Apparently, it's as good as gone. Now, I have to cancel that subscription


I guess I'm lucky in that I have that option for free because of my TRR "status" (I've bought a lot of stuff from then in addition to consigning some very expensive jewelry .. both brand (Cartier, Tiffany, etc.), designer (Elizabeth Locke, Linda Lee Johnson, etc.) and non-brand.  

I also use my Consignment Rep, since TRR always assigns a "Luxury Account Manager" to me for consignment.  I have called them when I spot a fake, but also in regards to returns and they have always helped me out!


----------



## earswithfeet

Holy crap! Found my holy grail bag on TRR. The Multi-zip hobo in black. 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...-suede-motocross-classic-multi-zip-hobo-csf56

I'm just kinda hesitant on pulling the trigger based on the pics...
Also, it's not returnable? Ugh, what?
Any opinions?


----------



## thebattagirl

If it's you HG and the price is right, then go for it!  They describe no damages other than minor fading.  If you find there is other undisclosed damage, you can return it based on that.  I have done that in the past (as have other members on this forum) and they have accepted the return.  Good luck deciding!



earswithfeet said:


> Holy crap! Found my holy grail bag on TRR. The Multi-zip hobo in black.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...-suede-motocross-classic-multi-zip-hobo-csf56
> 
> I'm just kinda hesitant on pulling the trigger based on the pics...
> Also, it's not returnable? Ugh, what?
> Any opinions?


----------



## andral5

CeeJay said:


> I guess I'm lucky in that I have that option for free because of my TRR "status" (I've bought a lot of stuff from then in addition to consigning some very expensive jewelry .. both brand (Cartier, Tiffany, etc.), designer (Elizabeth Locke, Linda Lee Johnson, etc.) and non-brand.
> 
> I also use my Consignment Rep, since TRR always assigns a "Luxury Account Manager" to me for consignment.  I have called them when I spot a fake, but also in regards to returns and they have always helped me out!



That’s so cool!


----------



## CeeJay

kj1008 said:


> BTW this beautiful chèvre First is an ”Y”
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-d6s8u


Looks like Rose Pin; wish it was Calcaire (used to have this color, have the Boobie .. but no matching City )!!!


----------



## *Jenn*

fayden said:


> No strap? That kind of makes it expensive for the price.



the lack of strap is the only thing that has kept me from snatching this up!
not for my own purposes, as i don't shoulder carry, but for value / resale purposes


----------



## kj1008

*Jenn* said:


> the lack of strap is the only thing that has kept me from snatching this up!
> not for my own purposes, as i don't shoulder carry, but for value / resale purposes



I may be the only person alive who dislikes this color


----------



## Prada143

earswithfeet said:


> Holy crap! Found my holy grail bag on TRR. The Multi-zip hobo in black.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...-suede-motocross-classic-multi-zip-hobo-csf56
> 
> I'm just kinda hesitant on pulling the trigger based on the pics...
> Also, it's not returnable? Ugh, what?
> Any opinions?



The condition (very good and pics look good too!) and price says “go for it!”


----------



## andral5

How is it that this came back in stock at Fashionpile? Was it returned? It looks great, IMHO. I had it on my faves list and I got an email that it's back in stock now.



			https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-gold-metallic-edge-hardware-velo-bordeaux-969696


----------



## atlantis1982

I think we need to do a 'Fashionphile's greatest hits' thread for all the bags that get sold/returned/relisted multiple times.


----------



## Conni618

Here‘s a Rouge Theatre Work in great condition from a favorite consignor!  There’s a pretty Grenat there as well.  Had trouble linking a second time. 



			https://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Rouge-Theatre-Red-Chevre-Leather-Work-Bag-RDC-12193.htm


----------



## atlantis1982

https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-pebbled-caribou-classic-hardware-first-black-979350


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-pebbled-caribou-classic-hardware-first-black-979350


Just as an FYI, it's a return. Maybe it just didn't work for the buyer, who knows?


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Just as an FYI, it's a return. Maybe it just didn't work for the buyer, who knows?


Seems a bit pricey for what it is, no?


----------



## LostInBal

atlantis1982 said:


> https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-pebbled-caribou-classic-hardware-first-black-979350


O M G!!


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Seems a bit pricey for what it is, no?


Well, all Bal prices have gone up. Prior to the last what, three years? This would have been a very average price for a pebbled FBF. It does have some edge wear but otherwise looks to me to be in pretty good shape. Too bad I sold all of mine while it was a buyer's market!


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Well, all Bal prices have gone up. Prior to the last what, three years? This would have been a very average price for a pebbled FBF. It does have some edge wear but otherwise looks to me to be in pretty good shape. Too bad I sold all of mine while it was a buyer's market!


Didn’t know that; my knowledge of any First prices is minimal as that is just too small a size for me! I am strictly Work and City. But I’m glad the oldies are being appreciated and preserved.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Didn’t know that; my knowledge of any First prices is minimal as that is just too small a size for me! I am strictly Work and City. But I’m glad the oldies are being appreciated and preserved.


Too small for me as well. But as a collector's item they're lovely bags.


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> Here‘s a Rouge Theatre Work in great condition from a favorite consignor!  There’s a pretty Grenat there as well.  Had trouble linking a second time.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Rouge-Theatre-Red-Chevre-Leather-Work-Bag-RDC-12193.htm


Thanks Conni, I had posted them yesterday but given the TPF Data failure, the post was lost.  Two rare bags in fabulous colors and condition!!!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Well, all Bal prices have gone up. Prior to the last what, three years? This would have been a very average price for a pebbled FBF. It does have some edge wear but otherwise looks to me to be in pretty good shape. Too bad I sold all of mine while it was a buyer's market!


I’m still bemoaning the fact that I missed out on your Brown Caribou FBF!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Thanks Conni, I had posted them yesterday but given the TPF Data failure, the post was lost.  Two rare bags in fabulous colors and condition!!!


RT was sold yesterday.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> I’m still bemoaning the fact that I missed out on your Brown Caribou FBF!


I hate to tell you but I sold two.


----------



## Conni618

CeeJay said:


> Thanks Conni, I had posted them yesterday but given the TPF Data failure, the post was lost.  Two rare bags in fabulous colors and condition!!!


As per Muchstuff, RT gone already!  Not a giveaway price either.


----------



## samfalstaff

Vibrato Calfskin City


			https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-silver-hardware-city-black-987768


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Vibrato Calfskin City
> 
> 
> https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-vibrato-calfskin-classic-silver-hardware-city-black-987768


@afroken


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> @afroken


OMG, what bag dreams are made of   Thanks for the heads up. I’m waiting for it to reach layaway, that’s how much my money tree shook out today.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> I hate to tell you but I sold two.


WHAT?!?! .. dayum, I missed both?!?!


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> As per Muchstuff, RT gone already!  Not a giveaway price either.


Her prices have NEVER been low!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> WHAT?!?! .. dayum, I missed both?!?!


And a black. Sorry, I’m looking for one for you!


----------



## atlantis1982

kj1008 said:


> Here’s a 2011 first on TRR. But can anybody tell me what red that is? or how well liked the leather was from that season? I had (and sold) a 2010 that I was never happy with.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-d7wu3


Color is Coquelicot.  I have a Bleu Lavande from that season and the leather is good, IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

@earswithfeet I tried to PM you but couldn’t.


----------



## Arielsdream

What do you think of this ( besides the dirty corners).  Im not experienced enough  to be a great judge










						BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold Hardware City Rose Aubepine | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Gold City in Rose Aubepine. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of agneau lambskin leather in pale pink.  The bag features hand-stitched rolled-leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket for the mirror, leather...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## kj1008

Hello, here’s a 2005 Bordeaux:
http://www.fashionphile.com/product-575571


----------



## andral5

kj1008 said:


> Hello, here’s a 2005 Bordeaux:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/product-575571


Man, that’s really beat up…


----------



## kj1008

andral5 said:


> Man, that’s really beat up…


LOL! it’s a bag that’s lived and loved.


----------



## andral5

kj1008 said:


> LOL! it’s a bag that’s lived and loved.



You could say that 
I love my bags so much that none has holes, burn marks, etc. Most of them look like new. 
I mean, I’d get it and recondition it if at least they’d show the actual damages.


----------



## Norm.Core

andral5 said:


> You could say that
> I love my bags so much that none has holes, burn marks, etc. Most of them look like new.
> I mean, I’d get it and recondition it if at least they’d show the actual damages.


I also wonder sometimes how some of these bags get so beaten up. I mean I know Chevre is heartier than Lambskin but corners with holes/piping showing or really gnarly handles... I don’t get it.


----------



## muchstuff

Ultraviolet City for FP first look members...

https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motorcross-classic-city-bag-d8cla


----------



## Prada143

BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware First Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware First in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully distressed lambskin leather in black. The handbag features rolled leather top handles with a woven detail, an optional shoulder strap, a zipper pocket with mirror, and aged brass...




					shop.fashionphile.com
				




This is a 2008 First but to my eyes, the leather looks like the thick chewy leather of a 2007.  also, FP took tons of pictures of this one - 30 to be exact! Lol


----------



## Mimikins24

There is *I think* a Poker Fonce Work on tRR. Not sure if I should risk it.


----------



## atlantis1982

black 2005 S/S (A tag) First:  
https://shop.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-first-black-985444
(goes without saying they're misidentifying it as agneau...)


----------



## thebattagirl

Shrug available, looks to be in great shape









						Black Balenciaga Chevre Hobo Shrug Bag/Retailed for $995/Pre-owned  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Black Balenciaga Chevre Hobo Shrug Bag/Retailed for $995/Pre-owned at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




2006 Weekender









						BALENCIAGA LARGE WEEKENDER BAG (unisex)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA LARGE WEEKENDER BAG (unisex) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> Shrug available, looks to be in great shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Balenciaga Chevre Hobo Shrug Bag/Retailed for $995/Pre-owned  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Black Balenciaga Chevre Hobo Shrug Bag/Retailed for $995/Pre-owned at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Weekender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA LARGE WEEKENDER BAG (unisex)  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA LARGE WEEKENDER BAG (unisex) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Very expensive for a Shrug though.


----------



## thebattagirl

@muchstuff Agreed.  It seems some sellers are shooting for the moon these days.  I don't know if it's the demand or seller's fees.


----------



## muchstuff

thebattagirl said:


> @muchstuff Agreed.  It seems some sellers are shooting for the moon these days.  I don't know if it's the demand or seller's fees.


I've seen some downright stupid prices on bags that would have sold for a couple hundred bucks not too long ago. Styles that aren't among the most coveted as well. It's nuts, seems like a lot of folks are figuring that anything with the Balenciaga name attached to it can be marked up.


----------



## CeeJay

Prada143 said:


> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware First Black | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware First in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully distressed lambskin leather in black. The handbag features rolled leather top handles with a woven detail, an optional shoulder strap, a zipper pocket with mirror, and aged brass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 2008 First but to my eyes, the leather looks like the thick chewy leather of a 2007.  also, FP took tons of pictures of this one - 30 to be exact! Lol


Yes, it’s the 2008 F/W .. but I have to say, the leather on these bags were pretty darn good .. I still think that some of them were still Chèvre!!


----------



## CeeJay

thebattagirl said:


> Shrug available, looks to be in great shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Balenciaga Chevre Hobo Shrug Bag/Retailed for $995/Pre-owned  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Black Balenciaga Chevre Hobo Shrug Bag/Retailed for $995/Pre-owned at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That WE is beautiful!!!  Always wished that they put a cross-body strap on them .. I used one of my LV leather straps as a cross-body strap when I was traveling back & forth to the continent!
> 2006 Weekender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA LARGE WEEKENDER BAG (unisex)  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA LARGE WEEKENDER BAG (unisex) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> I've seen some downright stupid prices on bags that would have sold for a couple hundred bucks not too long ago. Styles that aren't among the most coveted as well. It's nuts, seems like a lot of folks are figuring that anything with the Balenciaga name attached to it can be marked up.


RIGHT?!?!  I’m glad that I was able to get some major finds when it was still a buyer’s market!!!  There is an Apple Green City on Poshmark which (if I recall correctly) is $2000!!!  Every time I see it, I just laugh .. yeah, GOOD LUCK with that!!


----------



## beauxgoris

CeeJay said:


> RIGHT?!?!  I’m glad that I was able to get some major finds when it was still a buyer’s market!!!  There is an Apple Green City on Poshmark which (if I recall correctly) is $2000!!!  Every time I see it, I just laugh .. yeah, GOOD LUCK with that!!



Same here. Prices are so inflated right now, which on one hand is good for the brand - but it looks like I won't be picking up anymore bargains anymore.


----------



## *Jenn*

CeeJay said:


> RIGHT?!?!  I’m glad that I was able to get some major finds when it was still a buyer’s market!!!  There is an Apple Green City on Poshmark which (if I recall correctly) is $2000!!!  Every time I see it, I just laugh .. yeah, GOOD LUCK with that!!



and bag is in rough shape too!


----------



## atlantis1982

*Jenn* said:


> and bag is in rough shape too!


Looks like she just lowered it to $1285 (which is still waayyy too much for that condition!).
Also I don't get the original (crossed out) price is listed as $3500?!?


----------



## *Jenn*

atlantis1982 said:


> Looks like she just lowered it to $1285 (which is still waayyy too much for that condition!).
> Also I don't get the original (crossed out) price is listed as $3500?!?



on PM, you can set “retail” price as whatever you want. She’s trying to act like  the original retail price was 3500. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## CeeJay

beauxgoris said:


> Same here. Prices are so inflated right now, which on one hand is good for the brand - but it looks like I won't be picking up anymore bargains anymore.


Once I FINALLY get my new Walk-In Bal-A-Palooza closet in shape, I will be FOR SURE selling some (mostly newer Agneau bags) .. BUT, I do have some oldie Chèvre duplicates!!!


----------



## CeeJay

*Jenn* said:


> on PM, you can set “retail” price as whatever you want. She’s trying to act like  the original retail price was 3500. It’s ridiculous.


YUP .. another thing I hate about that app!!


----------



## fayden

2003 Lilac City, a bit worn but not bad for the price.









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Lilac | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City in Lilac. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of agneau lambskin leather in light purple. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket for the mirror, leather...




					shop.fashionphile.com


----------



## andral5

fayden said:


> 2003 Lilac City, a bit worn but not bad for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Lilac | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City in Lilac. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of agneau lambskin leather in light purple. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket for the mirror, leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.fashionphile.com


How is that lilac? As a matter of fact, I can't even name that color. And what are some people doing to their bags??!!


----------



## fayden

andral5 said:


> How is that lilac? As a matter of fact, I can't even name that color. And what are some people doing to their bags??!!



Hah! This is my lilac from 2003. These bags are nearly 20 years old!


----------



## andral5

fayden said:


> Hah! This is my lilac from 2003. These bags are nearly 20 years old!
> 
> View attachment 5388308


Wow! Looks great in your photo.


----------



## CeeJay

Hmmmmm - on eBay, but what year?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/2949453840...15CQHxKQzy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Hmmmmm - on eBay, but what year?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/2949453840...15CQHxKQzy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


Is this a monk bag? The back looks like it could be, and the tag looks like the tags in the monk bags.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Is this a monk bag? The back looks like it could be, and the tag looks like the tags in the monk bags.


It def looks like monk to me. But it seems very shiny in the pics and the shoulder strap appears to be missing. Pity it's a first and not the messenger style 
The first is cute, but way too small for me...


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Is this a monk bag? The back looks like it could be, and the tag looks like the tags in the monk bags.





earswithfeet said:


> It def looks like monk to me. But it seems very shiny in the pics and the shoulder strap appears to be missing. Pity it's a first and not the messenger style
> The first is cute, but way too small for me...


Well, we’ll see as I bought it!  I have a regular extra strap, so no biggie for me!  I stupidly sold my Monk bags years ago, so .. I’m okay with having another one!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Well, we’ll see as I bought it!  I have a regular extra strap, so no biggie for me!  I stupidly sold my Monk bags years ago, so .. I’m okay with having another one!!


Looking forward to your thoughts and pics!


----------



## andral5

Wow, that's some price drop! Do you think it's something wrong with the bag? Not very interested at the moment of such light colors but maybe someone else will grab it.


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-praline-885641


----------



## Leigh88

andral5 said:


> Wow, that's some price drop! Do you think it's something wrong with the bag? Not very interested at the moment of such light colors but maybe someone else will grab it.
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-city-praline-885641


Should this have a metal tag?  2011?


----------



## muchstuff

Leigh88 said:


> Should this have a metal tag?  2011?


It’s not a 2011, it should have a planet with it (boobie). That’s why there’s no metal tag.


----------



## Leigh88

muchstuff said:


> It’s not a 2011, it should have a planet with it (boobie). That’s why there’s no metal tag.


Good to know.  Thank you.  What year is this?


----------



## muchstuff

Leigh88 said:


> Good to know.  Thank you.  What year is this?


Not sure, it could be an 09 praline. Boobies were around in the earlier years, maybe until 09? @CeeJay may have a better idea.


----------



## CeeJay

An ‘05 F/W ‘Z’ Tag Chocolate Brown City on eBay.  Will need some work though .. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Great price for "pampered", no?


			https://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Grenat-Red-Chevre-Leather-Work-Bag-RDC-12194.htm


----------



## *Jenn*

This is “lime”, right?
I need all the apple , but this has me tempted 






						Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium Green 969507
					

Online Sale - Authentic Green Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 969507




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## Conni618

*Jenn* said:


> This is “lime”, right?
> I need all the apple , but this has me tempted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium Green 969507
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Green Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 969507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com


I’m afraid this color has been punched up in the photos.  At first glance I thought maybe Pistachio, but wrong rivets.  If you are hoping this is Apple, ask to see the silver tag, or at least the front of the tag.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## CeeJay

*Jenn* said:


> This is “lime”, right?
> I need all the apple , but this has me tempted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium Green 969507
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Green Balenciaga City Classic Studs Bag Leather Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 969507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com


It’s not the Apple Green City, sorry ..


----------



## *Jenn*

Conni618 said:


> I’m afraid this color has been punched up in the photos.  At first glance I thought maybe Pistachio, but wrong rivets.  If you are hoping this is Apple, ask to see the silver tag, or at least the front of the tag.  Good luck in your search.





CeeJay said:


> It’s not the Apple Green City, sorry ..



yeah, I know it’s not apple!


----------



## atlantis1982

*Jenn* said:


> yeah, I know it’s not apple!


Sold for $880 in that condition?? They priced it like an Apple, tweaked the color to look Apple all without calling it Apple. (Is it that mystery lime from around 2010-ish?)


----------



## beauxgoris

atlantis1982 said:


> Sold for $880 in that condition?? They priced it like an Apple, tweaked the color to look Apple all without calling it Apple. (Is it that mystery lime from around 2010-ish?)



Wow I'm shocked at this. It's a sellers market like I haven't seen in a decade for bal.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Sold for $880 in that condition?? They priced it like an Apple, tweaked the color to look Apple all without calling it Apple. (Is it that mystery lime from around 2010-ish?)


I forgot about that one, here's a pic from an old thread...


----------



## andral5

beauxgoris said:


> Wow I'm shocked at this. It's a sellers market like I haven't seen in a decade for bal.


Right when I decided to pull the trigger… And I want a few more but not at some of these prices. 
Do you think that a few people including me looking for some Bbags for a while made the buyers think that the market for them went up all of a sudden?


----------



## muchstuff

andral5 said:


> Right when I decided to pull the trigger… And I want a few more but not at some of these prices.
> Do you think that a few people including me looking for some Bbags for a while made the buyers think that the market for them went up all of a sudden?


It’s been on the rise for awhile.


----------



## andral5

muchstuff said:


> It’s been on the rise for awhile.


Oh my, if I’d just knew sooner….


----------



## CeeJay

atlantis1982 said:


> Sold for $880 in that condition?? They priced it like an Apple, tweaked the color to look Apple all without calling it Apple. (Is it that mystery lime from around 2010-ish?)


Yes, that sounds about right!


----------



## atlantis1982

https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ink-leather-balenciaga-handbag-22791797.shtml
Rebag must be on something pretty powerful if they're asking $2815 for a (I believe) 2010 Magenta City with G21 hw.  
I know their prices are high, but this just.....  Wow.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ink-leather-balenciaga-handbag-22791797.shtml
> Rebag must be on something pretty powerful if they're asking $2815 for a (I believe) 2010 Magenta City with G21 hw.
> I know their prices are high, but this just.....  Wow.


$3878 CDN.


----------



## fayden

That is out of control!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Not 100% sure of the color .. maybe an '05 Burgundy or an '06 Grenat Work on The RealReal (https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-decg0) .. it is a "First Look", so if you don't have that option, you will see it tomorrow!


----------



## CeeJay

A *2006 S/S Black Chevre City* on Poshmark - https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...ity-2way-Bag-7ba425s-626bc03747e0e4c6c4c7eeda


----------



## beauxgoris

CeeJay said:


> A *2006 S/S Black Chevre City* on Poshmark - https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...ity-2way-Bag-7ba425s-626bc03747e0e4c6c4c7eeda



Wow that price is crazy. More then I paid for mine new from the store that year.


----------



## CeeJay

beauxgoris said:


> Wow that price is crazy. More then I paid for mine new from the store that year.


Yes, people are definitely upping the prices and, in many cases I'm seeing as of late, their "Retail" is way more than what the retail was at that time (something I strangely remember since I was working in Europe at that time and so I would be doing my FX translations to ensure that the prices were the same between the US and the Continent)!!  Well, it won't sell quickly at that price ..


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. WARNING, WARNING, WARNING .. a *BIZARRO* listing from a Japanese reseller .. I mean, seriously?!?! .. look at the price!!!!!! On eBay, are they out of their effin' minds?!?!?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/234531098740


----------



## CeeJay

Now this one is actually very nice .. a *2008 S/S Magenta City* in fairly good condition (*Chevre leather* - appears to be missing the Mirror); it's on eBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/294957231123?hash=item44acd22c13:g:lvMAAOSwbiRhBy-H


----------



## CeeJay

.. another one on eBay, a much-loved color .. a *2009 F/W Poupre City* in pretty good condition (and not stupidly expensive like some of the other Japanese resellers are beginning to do!).  https://www.ebay.com/itm/2345310997...entrq:7b7a78d71800adb96e9bc258fffceb48|iid:14


----------



## thebattagirl

Maybe it's the Magic Mirror from Snow White 



CeeJay said:


> Okay .. WARNING, WARNING, WARNING .. a *BIZARRO* listing from a Japanese reseller .. I mean, seriously?!?! .. look at the price!!!!!! On eBay, are they out of their effin' minds?!?!?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/234531098740


----------



## atlantis1982

CeeJay said:


> Okay .. WARNING, WARNING, WARNING .. a *BIZARRO* listing from a Japanese reseller .. I mean, seriously?!?! .. look at the price!!!!!! On eBay, are they out of their effin' minds?!?!?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/234531098740


Considering the amount of fakes they have intermingled with the real (and the overpriced)...I'd say the answer to your question is: Yes.  Yes they are.


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> Okay .. WARNING, WARNING, WARNING .. a *BIZARRO* listing from a Japanese reseller .. I mean, seriously?!?! .. look at the price!!!!!! On eBay, are they out of their effin' minds?!?!?!?!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/234531098740



I wonder if they meant 13,000 Yen which is $100 US. If not that is definitely crazy.


----------



## andral5

fayden said:


> I wonder if they meant 13,000 Yen which is $100 US. If not that is definitely crazy.


I was thinking the same. I found that type of error with other currencies (sellers from India for example).


----------



## atlantis1982

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-camel-1000531
Z tag camel first 
Also: a probably not True Red clutch:

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...porte-toilette-makeup-clutch-true-red-1000756


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-camel-1000531
> Z tag camel first
> Also: a probably not True Red clutch:
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...porte-toilette-makeup-clutch-true-red-1000756


Definitely not true red, it has brass HW.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Definitely not true red, it has brass HW.


Could it be RT?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Could it be RT?


I'd say no.


----------



## muchstuff

I don't know when they discontinued the make up clutch but I know they were made until at least 2011. Could be coquelicot in that case, I know they say chevre but I think they're just basing that on the fact they think it's true red. I suck at knowing whether some items are chevre or agneau. But nine times out of ten when I'm not sure of the shade of red it ends up being coquelicot.  This one looks like it has a touch of orange which would be consistent with coq.


----------



## CeeJay

WTH is going on with Fashionphile?!?!?! .. it seems like they are routinely screwing up with the leather type; for instance - this *2007 S/S Black Weekender* is Chevre, not Agneau!!!!!  When I first looked at the leather, I thought .. "NOPE, no way is this Agneau"!!  Sure enough - a 'V' Tag .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-weekender-black-1004419


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> I don't know when they discontinued the make up clutch but I know they were made until at least 2011. Could be coquelicot in that case, I know they say chevre but I think they're just basing that on the fact they think it's true red. I suck at knowing whether some items are chevre or agneau. But nine times out of ten when I'm not sure of the shade of red it ends up being coquelicot.  This one looks like it has a touch of orange which would be consistent with coq.


So does the Rouge Vermillion (2007 S/S) which would be Chevre ..


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> So does the Rouge Vermillion (2007 S/S) which would be Chevre ..


Is it chevre? You're way better with reds than I am, what do you think it is?


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Is it chevre? You're way better with reds than I am, what do you think it is?


See, that's what kind of bugs me because to me, it really doesn't look like Chevre.  From just a Red comparison, both of the bags below are 2007:
1)  Top = 2007 S/S Rouge Vermillion
2)  Bottom = 2007 F/W Tomato


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> See, that's what kind of bugs me because to me, it really doesn't look like Chevre.  From just a Red comparison, both of the bags below are 2007:
> 1)  Top = 2007 S/S Rouge Vermillion
> 2)  Bottom = 2007 F/W Tomato
> 
> View attachment 5397726
> View attachment 5397727


I agree. I’m sticking with coquelicot.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Is it chevre? You're way better with reds than I am, what do you think it is?


.. and my monitor doesn't show it as an orange undertone; a REDS compare I did quite a few years ago .. whatcha think ladies?!?!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> .. and my monitor doesn't show it as an orange undertone; a REDS compare I did quite a few years ago .. whatcha think ladies?!?!!
> View attachment 5397731


Honestly, if you compare it to my coquelicot First and allow for the difference in lighting, they're pretty close.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Honestly, if you compare it to my coquelicot First and allow for the difference in lighting, they're pretty close.
> 
> View attachment 5397740


Oh WOW .. yup, I agree!  It's funny, I found that the 1st Season Coquelicot (2011 F/W) had less of the orange-hue, whereas the 2nd season (2012 S/S) definitely had more of the orange-hue (I had both bags and sold the 2nd season because of the orange hue)!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Oh WOW .. yup, I agree!  It's funny, I found that the 1st Season Coquelicot (2011 F/W) had less of the orange-hue, whereas the 2nd season (2012 S/S) definitely had more of the orange-hue (I had both bags and sold the 2nd season because of the orange hue)!!


Mine is the F/W 2011 though. To my eye it has an orange hue. I've always thought coq was more orange based, although a lot of people think it's a true red.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Mine is the F/W 2011 though. To my eye it has an orange hue. I've always thought coq was more orange based, although a lot of people think it's a true red.


You know, it could also be one of those "Balenciaga 'batches'" issues!  As we all know, Balenciaga (especially when they started producing a LOT more bags for a season), would make them in batches.  In 2007 S/S, when Balenciaga made the Anthracite bags, there was a LOT of discussion on the color .. some were more 'pure' Grey while others complained that their bag had a distinct Teal background hue.  Some folks preferred the 'true Grey' and others preferred the 'Teal' version .. and seeing many pictures, boy .. they were right. 


Picture #1 is my 2011 F/W Coquelicot which, to me (my eyes) does present as a "True Red".  
Picture #2 is my 2011 F/W Coquelicot (bottom) compared to the 2015 F/W Rouge Lipstick (top) and as you can see, they are pretty darn close (pic was taken outside so that I could get the best lighting)! 
Some of Bal's colors (especially in the Blues) can take on different hues depending on the lighting (Outremer and Bleu Lavande come to mind); one of the things that I kind of liked about the Balenciaga colors .. they keep us guessing!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> You know, it could also be one of those "Balenciaga 'batches'" issues!  As we all know, Balenciaga (especially when they started producing a LOT more bags for a season), would make them in batches.  In 2007 S/S, when Balenciaga made the Anthracite bags, there was a LOT of discussion on the color .. some were more 'pure' Grey while others complained that their bag had a distinct Teal background hue.  Some folks preferred the 'true Grey' and others preferred the 'Teal' version .. and seeing many pictures, boy .. they were right.
> 
> 
> Picture #1 is my 2011 F/W Coquelicot which, to me (my eyes) does present as a "True Red".
> Picture #2 is my 2011 F/W Coquelicot (bottom) compared to the 2015 F/W Rouge Lipstick (top) and as you can see, they are pretty darn close (pic was taken outside so that I could get the best lighting)!
> Some of Bal's colors (especially in the Blues) can take on different hues depending on the lighting (Outremer and Bleu Lavande come to mind); one of the things that I kind of liked about the Balenciaga colors .. they keep us guessing!!
> 
> View attachment 5398221
> View attachment 5398222


Lighting does make a huge difference, which is why the hunt for a particular shade can be such a challenge when you cant see the tags! Here's my 2011 coq indoors and out...


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Lighting does make a huge difference, which is why the hunt for a particular shade can be such a challenge when you cant see the tags! Here's my 2011 coq indoors and out...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398231
> View attachment 5398232


WOW!!! .. what a huge difference and totally agree that in the sunlight, yours definitely looks Red with an orange undertone!  Sheesh, Balenciaga even gives us a hard time on the Red colors!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

On TRR ("First Look" - so if you don't have that, you will see it tomorrow) .. looks to be an early Pewter Hardware White Weekender (but the pics aren't great)!!  https://www.therealreal.com/product...enciaga-classic-motocross-weekender-bag-dheug


----------



## *Jenn*

CeeJay said:


> WTH is going on with Fashionphile?!?!?! .. it seems like they are routinely screwing up with the leather type; for instance - this *2007 S/S Black Weekender* is Chevre, not Agneau!!!!!  When I first looked at the leather, I thought .. "NOPE, no way is this Agneau"!!  Sure enough - a 'V' Tag ..
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-weekender-black-1004419



would you consider this a good price? or should i hold out?
it's got a few knicks and scratches but it seems to be in pretty good shape for being 15 years old.


----------



## CeeJay

*Jenn* said:


> would you consider this a good price? or should i hold out?
> it's got a few knicks and scratches but it seems to be in pretty good shape for being 15 years old.


The ONLY issue that I see, is that the tassels are cut (that bugs the sh!t out of me - DON'T TOUCH THE STINKIN' TASSELS!!!!).  They also don't mention that the Mirror is included, so chances are, it's not (I kind of like to have all the bits & parts, but I know others don't find that to be a game-changer).  Other than that, the leather seems to be VERY nice and you might be able to find a pair of black tassels around (either on TPF or eBay, etc.).


----------



## muchstuff

RT First...

https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...assic-city-handbag-in-red-leather-386302.html


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> RT First...
> 
> https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...assic-city-handbag-in-red-leather-386302.html


YIKES .. that's a LOT of $$$ for a First!!!  Never even seen this site before, there's so many of them now!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> YIKES .. that's a LOT of $$$ for a First!!!  Never even seen this site before, there's so many of them now!


I think I purchased from them once a long time back.


----------



## andral5

How is this a price reduction? Did they mess up the prices or? This is one of the pretties I was following when researching on multiple websites. Not sure I’d buy from them but man, they have some beauties!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

andral5 said:


> How is this a price reduction? Did they mess up the prices or? This is one of the pretties I was following when researching on multiple websites. Not sure I’d buy from them but man, they have some beauties!
> 
> View attachment 5399818


I noticed that with something else yesterday.    The price went from $14??  to $1940.


----------



## earswithfeet

andral5 said:


> How is this a price reduction? Did they mess up the prices or? This is one of the pretties I was following when researching on multiple websites. Not sure I’d buy from them but man, they have some beauties!
> 
> View attachment 5399818
> 
> 
> Bought multiple times from them. Only ever had one sucky occasion, all other transactions went smoothly. Their "authentication service" is bull, though...
> You can save that extra money towards a much better authentication. They do have nice discounts at times.


----------



## earswithfeet

@andral5 
Oops, messed up the format...

Here's my reply

Bought multiple times from them. Only ever had one sucky occasion, all other transactions went smoothly. Their "authentication service" is bull, though...
You can save that extra money towards a much better authentication. They do have nice discounts at times.


----------



## andral5

earswithfeet said:


> @andral5
> Oops, messed up the format...
> 
> Here's my reply
> 
> Bought multiple times from them. Only ever had one sucky occasion, all other transactions went smoothly. Their "authentication service" is bull, though...
> You can save that extra money towards a much better authentication. They do have nice discounts at times.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

earswithfeet said:


> @andral5
> Oops, messed up the format...
> 
> Here's my reply
> 
> Bought multiple times from them. Only ever had one sucky occasion, all other transactions went smoothly. Their "authentication service" is bull, though...
> You can save that extra money towards a much better authentication. They do have nice discounts at times.


I've bought 2 bags from them this year. Had a good experience with each of them.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

earswithfeet said:


> @andral5
> Oops, messed up the format...
> 
> Here's my reply
> 
> Bought multiple times from them. Only ever had one sucky occasion, all other transactions went smoothly. Their "authentication service" is bull, though...
> You can save that extra money towards a much better authentication. They do have nice discounts at times.



I've never purchased from them but would like to.  The sellers I have contacted don't provide the photos necessary to authenticate before purchase.  After I ask once or twice, I give up.  I'll have to look into their return policy if something ends up being fake after purchase - although it's such a hassle to return stuff and I'm basically lazy, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

Beautiful eggplant City on TRR first look (link won’t work from my phone).


----------



## fayden

Very faded sky blue 05









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Bleu Acier | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City in Bleu Acier. This tote is crafted of agneau lambskin leather in blue. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zip pocket, zipper pull tassels, leather patches and belts, and...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## atlantis1982

fayden said:


> Very faded sky blue 05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Bleu Acier | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City in Bleu Acier. This tote is crafted of agneau lambskin leather in blue. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zip pocket, zipper pull tassels, leather patches and belts, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


And listed as: 1) agneau  2) bleu acier  3) in very good condition.
Nope, nope and nope!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful eggplant City on TRR first look (link won’t work from my phone).
> 
> View attachment 5402371


Must have been purchased as I don’t see it!  That being said, it seems that TRR has someone that knows which leathers and colors are the more “prized” since this was at a much higher price point than we’ve seen before!!!


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> Very faded sky blue 05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Bleu Acier | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City in Bleu Acier. This tote is crafted of agneau lambskin leather in blue. The bag features hand-stitched rolled leather top handles, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zip pocket, zipper pull tassels, leather patches and belts, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


What the hell is going on with FP?!?!  It’s not Agneau and it’s NOT Bleu Acier!!!


----------



## CeeJay

atlantis1982 said:


> And listed as: 1) agneau  2) bleu acier  3) in very good condition.
> Nope, nope and nope!


RIGHT, RIGHT and RIGHT!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful eggplant City on TRR first look (link won’t work from my phone).
> 
> View attachment 5402371


 Now I'm wondering if first look is worth it. I never considered it before now.


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> Now I'm wondering if first look is worth it. I never considered it before now.


It can be. And it's not expensive IMO.


----------



## CeeJay

beauxgoris said:


> Now I'm wondering if first look is worth it. I never considered it before now.


I’ve had it for some time and that is how I sourced some of my mega finds, but WOW .. those prices are a LOT higher now!!


----------



## CeeJay

FP does it again .. a *2008 S/S Vert Thyme Twiggy* which is Chevre leather, NOT Agneau!!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-twiggy-vert-thyme-1011484


----------



## CeeJay

Frankly, I'm surprised that this is still on FP .. while not the Gold Label, still .. a *Black Caribou Leather Flat Brass First*!!! 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-pebbled-caribou-classic-hardware-first-black-979350


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Frankly, I'm surprised that this is still on FP .. while not the Gold Label, still .. a *Black Caribou Leather Flat Brass First*!!!
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-pebbled-caribou-classic-hardware-first-black-979350


It was just returned a couple days ago.


----------



## kerryisntreal

04 Marron City on TRR (currently in first look)



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-city-bag-dloym


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> It was just returned a couple days ago.


Oh - that’s not good!  Wonder what is wrong with it?!?!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Oh - that’s not good!  Wonder what is wrong with it?!?!


We were discussing that the other day. I'm guessing that people are expecting the caribou to be a lot softer than it actually is.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> We were discussing that the other day. I'm guessing that people are expecting the caribou to be a lot softer than it actually is.


Oh geez, than the person must be a "Newbie" because all of us "old-timers" (NOT age-wise here)!! .. know about the Caribou leather (actually, it's one of my favorites)!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Oh geez, than the person must be a "Newbie" because all of us "old-timers" (NOT age-wise here)!! .. know about the Caribou leather (actually, it's one of my favorites)!!


It's just my guess, I think this one's been returned twice? @fayden?


----------



## Conni618

Not Fayden, but yes, I’ve watched it get sold and returned twice.  Can’t be sure but guessing  leather, or perhaps weight, is a surprise.  if it were a flaw, wouldn’t FP have listed it after the second return?  Would hope so.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Not Fayden, but yes, I’ve watched it get sold and returned twice.  Can’t be sure but guessing  leather is a surprise.  if it were a flaw, wouldn’t FP have listed it after the second return?  Would hope so.


Honestly? We've seen them relist stuff time after time without disclosing the issues bags have been returned for (I speak from personal experience). I think they just throw it back up there. Connie have you ever seen them change a description on a bag you've returned?


----------



## Conni618

I’ve only returned one years ago, and it was for condition, but no..


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> I’ve only returned one years ago, and it was for condition, but no..


I haven't returned anything for while either...I wonder if there's been any change? I kinda doubt it, as we've seen the quality of their listings go downhill in other areas.


----------



## kerryisntreal

muchstuff said:


> I haven't returned anything for while either...I wonder if there's been any change? I kinda doubt it, as we've seen the quality of their listings go downhill in other areas.


Depending on how long it’s been since the bag was in stock, FP does have a buyback program? After a certain amount of time they reach out like “hey we’ll buy this back from you for $XX?”. That could be another reason it’s reappeared?


----------



## muchstuff

kerryisntreal said:


> Depending on how long it’s been since the bag was in stock, FP does have a buyback program? After a certain amount of time they reach out like “hey we’ll buy this back from you for $XX?”. That could be another reason it’s reappeared?


Twice though? I’m not positive it was sold long enough for the owner to get that buy back message but it could have been. But the odds of that happening twice…maybe it has a smell?


----------



## Mimikins24

I really wish the pictures and description at tRR weren't terrible. I like this red Town.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/balenciaga-leather-agneau-giant-12-hip-crossbody-cc5tz


----------



## Norm.Core

04 Seafoam Twiggy from RDC



			https://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Seafoam-Green-Chevre-Pewter-Hardware-Twiggy-Bag-RDC-12279.htm


----------



## atlantis1982

Once again not agneau and not bleu roi but a lovely, chewy CHEVRE Work in Ink (eye-raising price, though, huh?)
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-work-bleu-roi-1016752


----------



## ghoulish

atlantis1982 said:


> Once again not agneau and not bleu roi but a lovely, chewy CHEVRE Work in Ink (eye-raising price, though, huh?)
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-work-bleu-roi-1016752


That was the one I sent back, not that there is anything wrong with it, just that the Work size ended up being much larger than I liked. I did notice they raised the price higher than for when I had purchased it.


----------



## CeeJay

atlantis1982 said:


> Once again not agneau and not bleu roi but a lovely, chewy CHEVRE Work in Ink (eye-raising price, though, huh?)
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-hardware-work-bleu-roi-1016752


It’s in pretty good shape though, and Ink was notorious for fading big-time!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Apple green First on VC. Seems to be in pretty good shape, too. Price negotiable.
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...r-first-balenciaga-handtaschen-23330725.shtml


----------



## *Jenn*

earswithfeet said:


> Apple green First on VC. Seems to be in pretty good shape, too. Price negotiable.
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...r-first-balenciaga-handtaschen-23330725.shtml



woo! That price. 
i saw “apple green” and my heart skipped a beat! But I already have a first haha


----------



## muchstuff

Eggplant First on VC…

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-first-balenciaga-handbag-23385468.shtml


----------



## beauxgoris

muchstuff said:


> Eggplant First on VC…
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-first-balenciaga-handbag-23385468.shtml



Wow what a find. Those 04 bags can't be beat.


----------



## muchstuff

04 khaki City on Tradesy...

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...eather-motorcycle-city-shoulder-bag/29514815/


----------



## beauxgoris

muchstuff said:


> 04 khaki City on Tradesy...
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciag...eather-motorcycle-city-shoulder-bag/29514815/


wow highway robbery. Even for a 2004. I guess now is the time to cash in if you want to sell. Sellers market everywhere.


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> wow highway robbery. Even for a 2004. I guess now is the time to cash in if you want to sell. Sellers market everywhere.


Absolutely.


----------



## muchstuff

DIY 07 grape/violet City for cheap...it doesn't look bad, corners need work. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-medium-classic-62901467d6baabb37a6be0ef


----------



## muchstuff

05 caramel Work...

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-work-caramel-1018828


----------



## CeeJay

beauxgoris said:


> wow highway robbery. Even for a 2004. I guess now is the time to cash in if you want to sell. Sellers market everywhere.


100% agree .. and the person can TRY to get that, but most of us are simply not going to pay that price .. maybe a 'newbie', but then again, are they wanting the old bags?!?!


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> 05 caramel Work...
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-work-caramel-1018828


How is the caramel leather generally?


----------



## samfalstaff

fashionmaudel said:


> How is the caramel leather generally?


I've got this in a city. A little on the dry side, but the color is a lovely light caramel color after some conditioning.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> How is the caramel leather generally?


@fayden? @Connie? @CeeJay? Relative to 05 caramel.


----------



## Conni618

I’ve had two Cities and a Day in 05 Caramel. The Day was silky, soft and pretty darn glorious. Both Cities were smooth and thick, less delicate than the Day but nowhere near as thick and chewy as the 06 Camel Day I have now.   The color can range from heavily creamed coffee to almost a very soft rich tan. It’s distinguished from the 06 Camel by it’s lack of any hint of orange undertones..  it’s one of my and many others’ favorite neutrals..  Handles typically darken easily. This Work looks lovely to me.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> 05 caramel Work...
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-work-caramel-1018828


Ah crap, I love this color soooooo much!!! Dang it, why do I have to live in Germany? Stupid import, tax and stuff...uuuuurrgghhhh 
I hope some tpfer gets this beaut.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Ah crap, I love this color soooooo much!!! Dang it, why do I have to live in Germany? Stupid import, tax and stuff...uuuuurrgghhhh
> I hope some tpfer gets this beaut.


It’s a pretty good price even with the import taxes. I sympathize, it’s the same for me being in Canada.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> I’ve had two Cities and a Day in 05 Caramel. The Day was silky, soft and pretty darn glorious. Both Cities were smooth and thick, less delicate than the Day but nowhere near as thick and chewy as the 06 Camel Day I have now.   The color can range from heavily creamed coffee to almost a very soft rich tan. It’s distinguished from the 06 Camel by it’s lack of any hint of orange undertones..  it’s one of my and many others’ favorite neutrals..  Handles typically darken easily. This Work looks lovely to me.


Thanks Connie!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Conni618 said:


> I’ve had two Cities and a Day in 05 Caramel. The Day was silky, soft and pretty darn glorious. Both Cities were smooth and thick, less delicate than the Day but nowhere near as thick and chewy as the 06 Camel Day I have now.   The color can range from heavily creamed coffee to almost a very soft rich tan. It’s distinguished from the 06 Camel by it’s lack of any hint of orange undertones..  it’s one of my and many others’ favorite neutrals..  Handles typically darken easily. This Work looks lovely to me.


Thank you!  Definitely like the lack of orange undertones!


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> It’s a pretty good price even with the import taxes. I sympathize, it’s the same for me being in Canada.


Apparently, FP doesn't deliver to Germany. Just tried, but my country isn't listed in the drop down menu...what a bummer


----------



## thebattagirl

2006 Y Camel/Cognac First (not a City)









						Balenciaga City Bag Cognac Leather  | eBay
					

<p>Balenciaga City Bag Cognac Leather. </p><p>Good condition </p><p>Has a small spot in the inside poket</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> 05 caramel Work...
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-work-caramel-1018828


I wonder how bad the musty odor is.


----------



## beauxgoris

CeeJay said:


> 100% agree .. and the person can TRY to get that, but most of us are simply not going to pay that price .. maybe a 'newbie', but then again, are they wanting the old bags?!?!


I'm actually genuinely interested though. I remember back in the day the long and overpriced hunt for pistachio, eggplant, rouge theatre etc. the leathers... the colors.... do those that are new to the brand have any interested in 17 year old bags in that same way? Something must be driving the prices up. Still not as bad yet as the heyday (wasn't there a 3k apple or eggplant at some point?). I'm just surprised at some of the prices recently.


----------



## Conni618

I think the sales are driven by the more than a few of us closeted diehards, who know the difference between the original leathers and much of what followed. There are a few overpriced rare oldies for sale, but they tend to languish for quite a while. Possibly because there is still the occasional gorgeous oldie showing up at half the price we would have paid three or four years ago.


----------



## chowlover2

I just bought the purple bag. I made a BO of $275 and she took it, and that included shipping. I tried resisting, but the '07 bags are my weakness, I love that leather!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> @fayden? @Connie? @CeeJay? Relative to 05 caramel.


Mine is wonderful; remember .. the ‘05 leather was pretty amazing (IMO - the #2 best after 2007’s leather)!!


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> I just bought the purple bag. I made a BO of $275 and she took it, and that included shipping. I tried resisting, but the '07 bags are my weakness, I love that leather!


SAME HERE!! .. but I have an AMAZING City and have yet to unpack all my bags to go into the NEW Bal-a-Palooza closet!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> I just bought the purple bag. I made a BO of $275 and she took it, and that included shipping. I tried resisting, but the '07 bags are my weakness, I love that leather!


Same for me, 07, then 05.


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> Same for me, 07, then 05.


Yes! And I also love my '06 Grenat, it's like a babies bottom.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Yes! And I also love my '06 Grenat, it's like a babies bottom.


IMO, 2006 was a mix of good & bad.  The 2006 Émeraude (Emerald) that I purchased online had the most HORRIFIC leather ever!  It was paper-thin, white lines throughout .. just HORRIBLE!  Unfortunately, I had purchased it online, and while I did return it, I refused to buy online for a long time after (HA! - not anymore!). Mind you, I later found another Emerald quite a few years later which has very nice leather - go figure!


----------



## CeeJay

Alas, no shoulder strap or mirror .. a 2005 F/W Navy First on eBay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1550120092...15CQHxKQzy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## muchstuff

Officier Work on VC but look at that price...

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-23550852.shtml


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Officier Work on VC but look at that price...
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-23550852.shtml


Link doesn't work, goes straight to the starting page. But you mean this one, right?


Gorgeous color and leather. But, um yeah the price...ahem...


----------



## RachelVerinder

earswithfeet said:


> Link doesn't work, goes straight to the starting page. But you mean this one, right?
> View attachment 5416151
> 
> Gorgeous color and leather. But, um yeah the price...ahem...


Love the colour and the size, but yes, the price is 
It comes from a professional seller, their prices are often higher than regular folks’ ones…


----------



## Conni618

S/S 05 Black WE on Vestiaire.  Looks like decent condition. Reasonable price!






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 23580928
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 23580928




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## *Jenn*

Conni618 said:


> S/S 05 Black WE on Vestiaire.  Looks like decent condition. Reasonable price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 23580928
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 23580928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com



ugh!!! If only I hadn’t just bought a different bag today! Been casually looking for a black weekender


----------



## earswithfeet

*Jenn* said:


> ugh!!! If only I hadn’t just bought a different bag today! Been casually looking for a black weekender


Price is negotiable, just sayin'


----------



## *Jenn*

earswithfeet said:


> Price is negotiable, just sayin'



my husband would kill me


----------



## earswithfeet

All you cat lovers, looka here 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ga-grace-coddington-pumpkin-papier-tote-dsnor

Very good price, too.


----------



## muchstuff

Looks like a rouge theatre WE…

https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-weekender-dtxa9


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> Looks like a rouge theatre WE…
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-weekender-dtxa9


Dang, I missed it!


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Dang, I missed it!


It’s on First Look, if you don’t have it it’ll show up tomorrow. It’s pretty cheap but they say heavy scuffs on corners, wish they’d actually show it.


----------



## fashionmaudel

muchstuff said:


> It’s on First Look, if you don’t have it it’ll show up tomorrow. It’s pretty cheap but they say heavy scuffs on corners, wish they’d actually show it.


They are so terrible at pictures. And why won’t they show us the front and back of the tag?  It annoys me.


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> They are so terrible at pictures. And why won’t they show us the front and back of the tag?  It annoys me.


An age old complaint I’m afraid.


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. alas, won't ship to the US, but this is just stunning!!!  On Vestiaire Collective, a *Hot Pink CROCODILE First*!!!
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...codile-first-balenciaga-handbag-9857371.shtml


----------



## beauxgoris

muchstuff said:


> An age old complaint I’m afraid.


Where do they feature the first look items?


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> Where do they feature the first look items?


You have to sign up for it. It’s a monthly payment.


----------



## atlantis1982

C tag (as in 2004) black First:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-black-1022842
(And they got the leather right!  Yay, Fashionphile!   )


----------



## beauxgoris

muchstuff said:


> You have to sign up for it. It’s a monthly payment.


My real question is what’s with things being “on hold” for over 24 hours? How is that possible?


----------



## muchstuff

beauxgoris said:


> My real question is what’s with things being “on hold” for over 24 hours? How is that possible?


I’ve asked them to hold stuff and they say it’s not possible. So it can be multiple people adding it to their basket, which will hold for fifteen minutes. I’ve done that repeatedly while trying to contact someone who I know is looking for that particular bag. If you have the patience and time you can keep it on pretty much continuous hold that way.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> I’ve asked them to hold stuff and they say it’s not possible. So it can be multiple people adding it to their basket, which will hold for fifteen minutes. I’ve done that repeatedly while trying to contact someone who I know is looking for that particular bag. If you have the patience and time you can keep it on pretty much continuous hold that way.


HA! .. I’ve done that as well!!!


----------



## thebattagirl

A nice oldie in (what appears to be) good shape









						Balenciaga Motocross Classic First Brown Lambskin Leather Satchel
					

The Motocross First satchel features a lambskin leather body with tassel zipper pull details, a detachable strap, rolled handles, an exterior front zip pocket, a top zip closure, and an interior zip pocket. GOOD - The item has been used with visible signs of wear. There may be slight patina and...




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## CeeJay

On Poshmark, a 2005 Apple Green City (Chèvre leather)!  


			https://posh.mk/EINOWYEHKqb


----------



## atlantis1982

Black Vibrato City in excellent condition:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...in-classic-silver-hardware-city-black-1026602


----------



## atlantis1982

05 Magenta Day?  (or 08 Dark Magenta?)
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-dxisz
Either way, $495 without the customary 20% off tells me tRR took a crash course on desirable Bal colors...
Also Z tag Magenta City:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265730980242?hash=item3ddeccf992:g:nYIAAOSwmRtiozRT
(something weird about the auction, though: the same bidder, who has zero history, bid it up from $80 to $270 in a span of 7 minutes.   I don't sell on Ebay and while I have bought a few things this just seems...off, no?)


----------



## Monera

atlantis1982 said:


> 05 Magenta Day?  (or 08 Dark Magenta?)
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-dxisz
> Either way, $495 without the customary 20% off tells me tRR took a crash course on desirable Bal colors...
> Also Z tag Magenta City:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/265730980242?hash=item3ddeccf992:g:nYIAAOSwmRtiozRT
> (something weird about the auction, though: the same bidder, who has zero history, bid it up from $80 to $270 in a span of 7 minutes.   I don't sell on Ebay and while I have bought a few things this just seems...off, no?)


That is a beautiful bag but you're right the bidding seems odd. Did that person make an ebay account solely for this item and just doesn't understand how bidding works? Or is it more nefarious like the seller's alt account trying to push up the price? Hmmm.


----------



## andral5

Monera said:


> That is a beautiful bag but you're right the bidding seems odd. Did that person make an ebay account solely for this item and just doesn't understand how bidding works? Or is it more nefarious like the seller's alt account trying to push up the price? Hmmm.


The second guess is what usually happens. Can these things be reported?


----------



## Monera

andral5 said:


> The second guess is what usually happens. Can these things be reported?


Yes, I just reported it. Go to the page about halfway down and you will see "Report item" (very small, I think eBay tries to hide this option lol). Then choose from the dropdowns:

_Report Category: _Listing Practices
_Reason: _Fraudulent Listing Activities
_Detail:_ Seller is using other accounts to inflate item price


I'm not sure what action they'll take.


----------



## andral5

Monera said:


> Yes, I just reported it. Go to the page about halfway down and you will see "Report item" (very small, I think eBay tries to hide this option lol). Then choose from the dropdowns:
> 
> _Report Category: _Listing Practices
> _Reason: _Fraudulent Listing Activities
> _Detail:_ Seller is using other accounts to inflate item price
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what action they'll take.


I’ve reported a few listings myself but not for this kind of reason, so I was not sure what I should write. Thank you for sharing here! I will report it too, maybe if there is more than one person reporting they’ll take a look at that listing.


----------



## atlantis1982

Chocolate Day for $75?!?  
https://www.shop.realdealcollection...te-Brown-Chevre-Leather-Day-Bag-RDC-12357.htm
(Maybe it's a typo; condition isn't _that _worn)


----------



## *Jenn*

atlantis1982 said:


> Chocolate Day for $75?!?
> https://www.shop.realdealcollection...te-Brown-Chevre-Leather-Day-Bag-RDC-12357.htm
> (Maybe it's a typo; condition isn't _that _worn)



ill bet it was supposed to be $750


----------



## Monera

*Jenn* said:


> ill bet it was supposed to be $750


Yes it seems priced too low... hopefully someone on here snaps it up. I wish they put more than just 1 photo of it.


----------



## CeeJay

.. and meanwhile, a Mini City for over $2k ?!?!?!!! https://www.ebay.com/itm/3343526778...15CQHxKQzy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## muchstuff

*Jenn* said:


> ill bet it was supposed to be $750


It says well used.


----------



## Conni618

It is probably very beat up.  But that price does seem like a give-a-way.


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> .. and meanwhile, a Mini City for over $2k ?!?!?!!! https://www.ebay.com/itm/3343526778...15CQHxKQzy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


And in addition to that it comes with a few  “flaws”?!!


----------



## atlantis1982

Emerald First:
https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-dxqvo
Z tag Navy First:
https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-dx0p5
almost positive this is a Rouge Theatre City:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-dxrm3


----------



## Conni618

Agree, it’s definitely a RT City.


----------



## fashionmaudel

Conni618 said:


> Agree, it’s definitely a RT City.


I got it!  Fingers crossed for a RT!  It’s not returnable!


----------



## earswithfeet

I didn't check the whole thread, so maybe this has already been posted.
Rouge Vif Work on yoogi's 
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/149688/

Would pounce on that, but stupid tax and import...too much for me atm...


----------



## CeeJay

atlantis1982 said:


> Emerald First:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-dxqvo
> Z tag Navy First:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-dx0p5
> almost positive this is a Rouge Theatre City:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-dxrm3


We’ll, that Rouge Théâtre went fast!!!


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> I didn't check the whole thread, so maybe this has already been posted.
> Rouge Vif Work on yoogi's
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/149688/
> Would pounce on that, but stupid tax and import...too much for me atm...


C’mon now Yoogi’s .. for shame!!; a Rouge Vif is our beloved Chèvre!!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

CeeJay said:


> C’mon now Yoogi’s .. for shame!!; a Rouge Vif is our beloved Chèvre!!!!


Hehe, lol. See, I never give a damn about the leather listed. WE ALL know it's Chèvre. At least they got the color right


----------



## fashionmaudel

Is this another RT on TRR??  They don’t show the tag but say it’s from 2005? Seems like a collector of old years did a purge and sold to TRR maybe with the great oldie bags that have shown up in the last 24 hrs. 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-dvkq0


----------



## ghoulish

Be my bag twin! 2011 NM Metallic Purple City on TRR.


----------



## atlantis1982

fashionmaudel said:


> Is this another RT on TRR??  They don’t show the tag but say it’s from 2005? Seems like a collector of old years did a purge and sold to TRR maybe with the great oldie bags that have shown up in the last 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-dvkq0


Indeed it is!  
Yeah, I was wondering the same; both of the First's I posted yesterday were in similar condition which made me think they came from the same home.


----------



## earswithfeet

fashionmaudel said:


> Is this another RT on TRR??  They don’t show the tag but say it’s from 2005? Seems like a collector of old years did a purge and sold to TRR maybe with the great oldie bags that have shown up in the last 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-dvkq0


Me wants thisssssss, my preciousssssss


----------



## muchstuff

fashionmaudel said:


> Is this another RT on TRR??  They don’t show the tag but say it’s from 2005? Seems like a collector of old years did a purge and sold to TRR maybe with the great oldie bags that have shown up in the last 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-dvkq0


Looks like RT to me, but there's no red in S/S 05, it's F/W.


----------



## *Jenn*

atlantis1982 said:


> Indeed it is!
> Yeah, I was wondering the same; both of the First's I posted yesterday were in similar condition which made me think they came from the same home.



in that case, I selfishly hope they’ve got an apple city hiding in there


----------



## Mimikins24

Went to look at the Rt Work and Navy First on TRR. They have now put them on 10% discount which means you can't use the 20% code.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Went to look at the Rt Work and Navy First on TRR. They have now put them on 10% discount which means you can't use the 20% code.


Were they both eligible for the 20%?  Not all bags are.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> Were they both eligible for the 20%?  Not all bags are.


Yes, they were last night and earlier today. It surprised me that they were.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Yes, they were last night and earlier today. It surprised me that they were.


Bummer, I didn’t realize you lost the 20% if they discounted an item. Weird because if someone’s watching that item dropping the price but losing the discount isn’t going to induce them to buy.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Bummer, I didn’t realize you lost the 20% if they discounted an item. Weird because if someone’s watching that item dropping the price but losing the discount isn’t going to induce them to buy.


Agreed! Same with the RT work. 20% voucher until yesterday, but not anymore. I was seriously contemplating on pulling the trigger. But now the bag is like 100 Euros more with shipping, tax and stuff. Nope, not gonna buy...


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Agreed! Same with the RT work. 20% voucher until yesterday, but not anymore. I was seriously contemplating on pulling the trigger. But now the bag is like 100 Euros more with shipping, tax and stuff. Nope, not gonna buy...


Bad business plan on their part.


----------



## fashionmaudel

*Jenn* said:


> in that case, I selfishly hope they’ve got an apple city hiding in there


There’s one on Poshmark right now. Priced way too high but could make a more reasonable offer!  Not to be an Enabler!


----------



## fayden

RT looks great. Wondering if I will ever need to carry big bags again!


----------



## *Jenn*

fashionmaudel said:


> There’s one on Poshmark right now. Priced way too high but could make a more reasonable offer!  Not to be an Enabler!



i know, I’ve been keeping an eye on it. Lol


----------



## atlantis1982

Monera said:


> Yes, I just reported it. Go to the page about halfway down and you will see "Report item" (very small, I think eBay tries to hide this option lol). Then choose from the dropdowns:
> _Report Category: _Listing Practices
> _Reason: _Fraudulent Listing Activities
> _Detail:_ Seller is using other accounts to inflate item price
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what action they'll take.


I reported as well; the auction ends in under 24 hours and (surprise surprise) Ebay has taken no action.  
And that "bidder" who jacked it up from $75 to $270 in under 10 minutes is (again big surprise) not the top bidder.  You'd think someone that wants it that bad would make sure they were the winning bid no matter what...


----------



## Monera

atlantis1982 said:


> I reported as well; the auction ends in under 24 hours and (surprise surprise) Ebay has taken no action.
> And that "bidder" who jacked it up from $75 to $270 in under 10 minutes is (again big surprise) not the top bidder.  You'd think someone that wants it that bad would make sure they were the winning bid no matter what...


So frustrating... I just submitted a 2nd report. At the very least I hope whoever wins the auction is happy and that the other bidder doesn't try to jack the bid up even more at the last minute.


----------



## Mimikins24

This might be a legit flat brass?






						Day leather handbag Balenciaga Camel in Leather - 23947701
					

Buy your day leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Day leather handbag Balenciaga Camel in Leather available. 23947701




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> This might be a legit flat brass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day leather handbag Balenciaga Camel in Leather - 23947701
> 
> 
> Buy your day leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Day leather handbag Balenciaga Camel in Leather available. 23947701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Looks like third season. So F/W 02.


----------



## fayden

Looks to be a faded 2005 Gray work



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-dwrh2


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Looks like third season. So F/W 02.


Why can I never open the Vestiare link????  Arrgghh!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Bad business plan on their part.


Not surprised one bit!!! .. and a news bit, the CEO (Julie Wainwright) is leaving, so this should be very interesting!  I have a sneaking suspicion that she was 'AXED' to leave by the Investors because TRR is not making money (and all the folks I've talked to that work there get paid sh1t)!!  However, having your Investors run the company is the kiss of death .. it's the big reason why the FinTech start--up that I'm working at will not take Investor $$$ .. because at some point, they start getting "involved" and oftentimes they do NOT have the experience to run the company that they've invested in.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Why can I never open the Vestiare link????  Arrgghh!


Sometimes it takes two or three tries.


----------



## Monera

Mimikins24 said:


> Went to look at the Rt Work and Navy First on TRR. They have now put them on 10% discount which means you can't use the 20% code.



TRR seem to be tracking clicks to the items and adjusting prices based on interest... I think that's part of what's behind their current push to get people to add more items to their "Obsessions" list too. 

I was looking at an item for a different brand yesterday and it was at 80% off. I added it to my likes and today the price has gone back to 60% off. Another item I was looking at yesterday was at 20% off, now it's at full price and the code won't apply. As far as I can tell there wasn't a flash sale or anything that would cause the jump. I probably would have bought both or at least the 80% off one after taking a day to consider, but now I don't want either of them.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

CeeJay said:


> Why can I never open the Vestiare link????  Arrgghh!


The link never works for me either.......I just type in the item number in the Vestiaire search bar & it will take to you straight to the item


----------



## thebattagirl

jeanstohandbags said:


> The link never works for me either.......I just type in the item number in the Vestiaire search bar & it will take to you straight to the item



Same!


----------



## earswithfeet

Monera said:


> TRR seem to be tracking clicks to the items and adjusting prices based on interest... I think that's part of what's behind their current push to get people to add more items to their "Obsessions" list too.
> 
> I was looking at an item for a different brand yesterday and it was at 80% off. I added it to my likes and today the price has gone back to 60% off. Another item I was looking at yesterday was at 20% off, now it's at full price and the code won't apply. As far as I can tell there wasn't a flash sale or anything that would cause the jump. I probably would have bought both or at least the 80% off one after taking a day to consider, but now I don't want either of them.


Noticed that too. Thought it was just a coincidence...
This really really sucks, especially if you're ordering from outside US and have to add tax and all that crap. I was almost ready to jump on the RT work and then suddenly the code doesn't apply. SUCKS!


----------



## CeeJay

Monera said:


> TRR seem to be tracking clicks to the items and adjusting prices based on interest... I think that's part of what's behind their current push to get people to add more items to their "Obsessions" list too.
> 
> I was looking at an item for a different brand yesterday and it was at 80% off. I added it to my likes and today the price has gone back to 60% off. Another item I was looking at yesterday was at 20% off, now it's at full price and the code won't apply. As far as I can tell there wasn't a flash sale or anything that would cause the jump. I probably would have bought both or at least the 80% off one after taking a day to consider, but now I don't want either of them.


WOW!!! .. then their development staff is smarter than I thought!!!  That’s really stinky!!!


----------



## CeeJay

A Black ‘Z’ tag (2005 - Chèvre) on TRR. 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-e00qk


----------



## CeeJay

Hard to tell per se, but almost looks like an ‘05 Bordeaux First on TRR. Gals/Guys, whatcha think?? 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-e0fs5


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> Hard to tell per se, but almost looks like an ‘05 Bordeaux First on TRR. Gals/Guys, whatcha think??
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-e0fs5


My guess is 05 Bourdeaux


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> My guess is 05 Bourdeaux


That’s kind of my thought too!  It’s so hard to tell the condition because of their sh1tty pictures!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> My guess is 05 Bourdeaux


Mine too.
Here's a hybrid pic of my 05 bordeaux city with the first from TRR.


Looks about right.


----------



## earswithfeet

CeeJay said:


> That’s kind of my thought too!  It’s so hard to tell the condition because of their sh1tty pictures!!!


Condition doesn't look half bad. But of course, it's too much to ask to actually SHOW the signs of wear...oh TRR...


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> Condition doesn't look half bad. But of course, it's too much to ask to actually SHOW the signs of wear...oh TRR...


HA! .. no kidding, and with the prices they are now asking, I would like a LOT more detail. Look, I know what it’s like to store images in applications, but there are efficient ways that it can be done!  I’m so glad that I got the mega-finds that I did way back when when they really didn’t know what they had!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Who was looking at the RT Work on TRR!?  When I just looked at it, the price was $508.50.


----------



## CeeJay

Unfortunately, it is faded .. but maybe(?) the color could be brought up a bit!  However, it is our beloved Chevre leather .. a *2006 S/S Encre (Ink) City* on Fashionphile .. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-encre-1001417


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Unfortunately, it is faded .. but maybe(?) the color could be brought up a bit!  However, it is our beloved Chevre leather .. a *2006 S/S Encre (Ink) City* on Fashionphile ..
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-encre-1001417


Leather Honey works great on Ink bags. My BFF got a badly faded ink bag on EBay from the Irish lady who made the rogue pods. I did 2 treatments and she looks brand new.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Leather Honey works great on Ink bags. My BFF got a badly faded ink bag on EBay from the Irish lady who made the rogue pods. I did 2 treatments and she looks brand new.


GOOD TO KNOW!!!  I'm very lucky in that I found a pretty pristine one (see below)!  Gosh, I really miss those Rogue Pods!  She is on Etsy and I asked her one time if she would make them again.  She said only if you special ordered one!


----------



## ghoulish

Another Ink citing on Fashionphile, this time a Box! 

I'm hoping someone else picks this up soon because I'm very tempted.


----------



## CeeJay

A 2006 F/W Black Weekender (Chèvre leather) on eBay!  








						Balenciaga - weekender black leather, classic city hardware, extra-large, purse   | eBay
					

Balenciaga -weekender back leather, classic stud ,xtra- large! This is a stunning bag! I hate to let go, but its just not being used enough, if you travel, or need and overnight bag, baby bag, gym bag, or just like large bags in general you will love this!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Dolma First (no idea where they got "celadon" from...):
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c.../bg-t0609-02-balenciaga-celadon-classic-first


----------



## Conni618

CeeJay said:


> A 2006 F/W Black Weekender (Chèvre leather) on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga - weekender black leather, classic city hardware, extra-large, purse   | eBay
> 
> 
> Balenciaga -weekender back leather, classic stud ,xtra- large! This is a stunning bag! I hate to let go, but its just not being used enough, if you travel, or need and overnight bag, baby bag, gym bag, or just like large bags in general you will love this!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Love the leather on this... Her little extras.. date card, leather swatch are incorrect for this bag though.. Date on card covered, but it says "agneau," so must be from another bag.  (This is what can happen when I am trying to avoid doing laundry.)


----------



## earswithfeet

Found a 05 Silver metallic, a 06 Cornflower pony hair City and a white pony hair with Swarovski crystals Box on a German site (eBay's little brother). It's like tradesy or poshmark, I guess. It's from the same guy I just bought my Bronze metallic Work from. His mom used to collect handbags, but now she wants to get rid of them for lack of using. The prices for all are pretty damn great, I think. Condition of all is FANFRICKINTASTIC 
Descriptions are in German, sorry 
None of these are my cup 'o joe, but they sure are pretty to look at.
Here goes
https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/balenciaga-city-bag-silver/2141286660-156-6443
https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...g-in-blau-limited-edition/2141285335-156-6443
https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/balenicaga-chevre-pony/2045730085-23-6443


----------



## Monera

Wow! Those are all great deals! Hopefully someone here snaps them up!


----------



## earswithfeet

Monera said:


> Wow! Those are all great deals! Hopefully someone here snaps them up!


Yes, I hope so too. The Cornflower color is just 
Too bad I don't like my bags hairy or I would surely snap the blue and the Box up.


----------



## Conni618

The silver is amaaaaazing!  Come on people, someone needs to grab this!  Ceejay, do you already have a silver City?


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> Love the leather on this... Her little extras.. date card, leather swatch are incorrect for this bag though.. Date on card covered, but it says "agneau," so must be from another bag.  (This is what can happen when I am trying to avoid doing laundry.)


Geez, good spotting @Conni618 !!  I didn’t even look at that, the inside tag is what I based it on!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> The silver is amaaaaazing!  Come on people, someone needs to grab this!  Ceejay, do you already have a silver City?


I used to, but sold it before moving out West .. so this is VERY tempting!  Does the guy ship to the US though?!?!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> I used to, but sold it before moving out West .. so this is VERY tempting!  Does the guy ship to the US though?!?!


Check your PMs…


----------



## Mimikins24

That silver City is TDF. Wonder if I can get I to Canada


----------



## earswithfeet

If anyone's interested, I could ask if he ships overseas. Just let me know. I'd be glad to help out.


----------



## platinum_babie

earswithfeet said:


> If anyone's interested, I could ask if he ships overseas. Just let me know. I'd be glad to help out.



I'm possibly interested. I am in Paris. What year is this from?


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> If anyone's interested, I could ask if he ships overseas. Just let me know. I'd be glad to help out.


I am ..


----------



## CeeJay

platinum_babie said:


> I'm possibly interested. I am in Paris. What year is this from?


2005 .. BUT, if I recall correctly, the Metallic Holiday bags were done in Lambskin (Agneau), NOT Chèvre.  Just want to let folks know!


----------



## dolali

earswithfeet said:


> Found a 05 Silver metallic, a 06 Cornflower pony hair City and a white pony hair with Swarovski crystals Box on a German site (eBay's little brother). It's like tradesy or poshmark, I guess. It's from the same guy I just bought my Bronze metallic Work from. His mom used to collect handbags, but now she wants to get rid of them for lack of using. The prices for all are pretty damn great, I think. Condition of all is FANFRICKINTASTIC
> Descriptions are in German, sorry
> None of these are my cup 'o joe, but they sure are pretty to look at.
> Here goes
> https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/balenciaga-city-bag-silver/2141286660-156-6443
> https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...g-in-blau-limited-edition/2141285335-156-6443
> https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/balenicaga-chevre-pony/2045730085-23-6443



WOW! Beautiful bags! He has other bags that are very cool! (The Fendi spy  )
I wonder how we can buy from the site.
I am interested!


----------



## earswithfeet

Alright, just asked him about shipping overseas. Fingers crossed. He ships from Austria, so EU wide shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## earswithfeet

He ships worldwide! Buyer is responsible for shipping and all additional costs (import, tax and stuff). I guess you can try contacting him without creating an account. I've been a member there for so long, I don't recall if it's possible...
It's worth a shot. If you need help, you can PM me. I'll try my best.


----------



## platinum_babie

I tried to sign up to the site and have been trying since last night. I even entered the code from sms and I can't do it. I have no use for a silver city, even if though from 05...I guess it's not meant to be!


----------



## earswithfeet

platinum_babie said:


> I tried to sign up to the site and have been trying since last night. I even entered the code from sms and I can't do it. I have no use for a silver city, even if though from 05...I guess it's not meant to be!


I'm sorry it's not working


----------



## LostInBal

08 Lattice Croc embossed City 









						Stunning Limited Edition Balenciaga City Bag in Cannage Croc   | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Limited Edition Balenciaga Cannage Croc City Bag (Bag Was £4000 When New). Bought from reputable seller.  Beautiful and very unusual bag in the much sought after soft pastel mix of colours. Very versatile bag with roomy interior. Excellent...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## CeeJay

LostInBal said:


> 08 Lattice Croc embossed City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning Limited Edition Balenciaga City Bag in Cannage Croc   | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Limited Edition Balenciaga Cannage Croc City Bag (Bag Was £4000 When New). Bought from reputable seller.  Beautiful and very unusual bag in the much sought after soft pastel mix of colours. Very versatile bag with roomy interior. Excellent...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Unfortunately, she won’t ship to the US, and I kinda REALLY want this!!!  NUTS!!!!!


----------



## Monera

CeeJay said:


> Unfortunately, she won’t ship to the US, and I kinda REALLY want this!!!  NUTS!!!!!


You could look into a parcel forwarding service, I've used Ship7 before and it was pretty smooth, though it was a while ago.


----------



## chowlover2

The colors in that bag are beautiful CeeJay.


----------



## Monera

Not sure on authenticity but this one was hidden from me on TRR because of how they titled it! Ugh they're a mess

https://www.therealreal.com/product...t-laurent-small-loulou-puffer-chain-bag-bzfyq


----------



## samsonite

Hi
I'm in Canada and looking to purchase my first classic city bag. I found this one, what do you think a reasonable price is as I am not too familiar, and it's from 2011 f/w so im assuming its Lambskin. Seller is asking $1100.
Also not sure if I should hold out for a chevre leather as I'd like to use it daily. Please help lol


----------



## samsonite

Sorry not sure why it posted duplicates


----------



## Conni618

Just thinking you should check prices in various places on the resale market. Granted, they are all over the place, but IMO, I think you can find a similar condition chevre City, for this price or less.


----------



## samsonite

Thank you for your response. I should state that the $1100 is in Canadian funds so is roughly $850 USD. I am hoping to find a Chevre in good/excellent condition for this price or less as I feel like the goat skin will be more durable.
Do you think I should still pass on this one?


----------



## Conni618

Just thinking, that if you are sure you prefer goatskin, it would be wise to keep looking.  Be sure to post the needed photos on the Authentication thread here, before buying. Good luck.


----------



## earswithfeet

samsonite said:


> Thank you for your response. I should state that the $1100 is in Canadian funds so is roughly $850 USD. I am hoping to find a Chevre in good/excellent condition for this price or less as I feel like the goat skin will be more durable.
> Do you think I should still pass on this one?


I personally would pass. You'll definitely find one for way less, imo. I don't have a black City, but my 05 bordeaux was 500 Euros. Maybe it'll take a while to find one, but I'm positive you will.


----------



## samsonite

Conni618 said:


> Just thinking, that if you are sure you prefer goatskin, it would be wise to keep looking.  Be sure to post the needed photos on the Authentication thread here, before buying. Good luck.


Thank you so much!


----------



## samsonite

earswithfeet said:


> I personally would pass. You'll definitely find one for way less, imo. I don't have a black City, but my 05 bordeaux was 500 Euros. Maybe it'll take a while to find one, but I'm positive you will.


Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## CeeJay

I concur with all the other folks in that, Agneau is less durable and you can find something cheaper!!!


----------



## CeeJay

I’ve never been a Twiggy fan, but this one looks to be in great condition and that color?!?! .. TDF!  On The RealReal .. 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-twiggy-handle-bag-e15l5


----------



## samsonite

CeeJay said:


> I concur with all the other folks in that, Agneau is less durable and you can find something cheaper!!!


Thank you so much! : ) I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## Conni618

Here’s a gorgeous 04 Marron City for an amazing price. (old school chevre.)



			https://posh.mk/fktGodvbdrb


----------



## muffind

Lovely Mogano Part Time =)






						City leather bag Balenciaga Brown in Leather - 21635607
					

Buy your city leather bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather bag Balenciaga Brown in Leather available. 21635607




					us.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## earswithfeet

muffind said:


> Lovely Mogano Part Time =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather bag Balenciaga Brown in Leather - 21635607
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather bag Balenciaga Brown in Leather available. 21635607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.vestiairecollective.com


Leather looks so yummy   
If this were a day or work, I'd be in serious trouble


----------



## CeeJay

muffind said:


> Lovely Mogano Part Time =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather bag Balenciaga Brown in Leather - 21635607
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather bag Balenciaga Brown in Leather available. 21635607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.vestiairecollective.com


I would have snapped this up in my Part-Time GSH days!!  Alas, car accident beat up my shoulder in addition to effin’ Arthritis!!!


----------



## Mimikins24

Could this also be Mogano?






						BALENCIAGA Handbag for women - Buy or Sell your Designer Bags - Vestiaire Collective
					

➤ Discover luxury pre-owned BALENCIAGA Handbags for women, Luxury and Fashion Designer Bags! ✅ Shop key designer brands at up to 70% off RRP




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> Could this also be Mogano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Handbag for women - Buy or Sell your Designer Bags - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> ➤ Discover luxury pre-owned BALENCIAGA Handbags for women, Luxury and Fashion Designer Bags! ✅ Shop key designer brands at up to 70% off RRP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Yes it is, you can just make out the U on the tag.


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> Yes it is, you can just make out the U on the tag.



You have excellent eyes, muchstuff!!!

There you go earwswithfeet, it is a City.


----------



## earswithfeet

Wasn't someone here looking for a black Chèvre City? There's a 07 on VC. My personal favorite year. Awesome leather, thick, squishy and just yummy. Sealant on the handles is pretty much gone, but that's fixable. Price is negotiable. Looks pretty good otherwise.

https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-24158186.shtml


----------



## Jmints08

Hello ladies, can someone confirm this balenciaga bag if authentic. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Jmints08 said:


> Hello ladies, can someone confirm this balenciaga bag if authentic. Thank you


Tag looks good but you're posting in the wrong thread. See the post in yellow at top of the page in that thread for all of the photos needed.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-balenciaga.936807/


----------



## samsonite

earswithfeet said:


> Wasn't someone here looking for a black Chèvre City? There's a 07 on VC. My personal favorite year. Awesome leather, thick, squishy and just yummy. Sealant on the handles is pretty much gone, but that's fixable. Price is negotiable. Looks pretty good otherwise.
> 
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-24158186.shtml


Thank you for the find! It was me. I ended up finding a 2005 in " excellent " condition I hope lol $ 1000 canadian so I roughly $775 on ebay. Fingers crossed









						Authentic Balenciaga Black City Handbag Bag Lambskin Leather Aged Brass Tassels  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Authentic Balenciaga Black City Handbag Bag Lambskin Leather Aged Brass Tassels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## earswithfeet

Sienna work on VC. Color is so beautiful   
Good price, too. Somebody please buy this or I'll have to. You guys know I will 
I have zero self control...
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-24171954.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Sienna work on VC. Color is so beautiful
> Good price, too. Somebody please buy this or I'll have to. You guys know I will
> I have zero self control...
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-24171954.shtml


I was going to point it out to you.


----------



## Mimikins24

earswithfeet said:


> Sienna work on VC. Color is so beautiful
> Good price, too. Somebody please buy this or I'll have to. You guys know I will
> I have zero self control...
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-24171954.shtml


Have been eyeballing it


----------



## Mimikins24

Mimikins24 said:


> Have been eyeballing it


Never mind, it sold


----------



## earswithfeet

Mimikins24 said:


> Never mind, it sold


Oh no...crap. Wasn't me, I swear. Seller rejected my offers...thank goodness. My wallet just hummed a happy tune


----------



## earswithfeet

Am I seeing a '05 "A" tag Pewter City here? 
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...metalic-balenciaga-handtaschen-22980644.shtml
Little confused. I thought the metallics didn't have the plate? Or is it just the Holiday metallics?


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Am I seeing a '05 "A" tag Pewter City here?
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...metalic-balenciaga-handtaschen-22980644.shtml
> Little confused. I thought the metallics didn't have the plate? Or is it just the Holiday metallics?


Yes as far as I know it’s only the holiday metallics that have a leather tag.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Yes as far as I know it’s only the holiday metallics that have a leather tag.


Oh no!!! .. I sold my previous Pewter ages ago, but I have a Pewter Boobie .. so, hmmmmm!


----------



## muchstuff

Here's some info from a couple of old posts...

The holiday 04 (or 05/1 as the official card states) has the metal plate - "A" also indicates 2005. The Holiday 05 is a metallic leather tag which says, BALENCIAGA_PARIS.

Also...

The *04 metallics* have matching color hardware as the leather (which some people have complained about the chipping).


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Here's some info from a couple of old posts...
> 
> The holiday 04 (or 05/1 as the official card states) has the metal plate - "A" also indicates 2005. The Holiday 05 is a metallic leather tag which says, BALENCIAGA_PARIS.
> 
> Also...
> 
> The *04 metallics* have matching color hardware as the leather (which some people have complained about the chipping).


Correct-a-mundo, and YES .. it was hard to keep that hardware from chipping!  As much as I LOVED-LOVED-LOVED my '04 Magenta Metallic, I hardly ever used it because I was so afraid of that chipping!  So, I sold it before I could bang it up!


----------



## earswithfeet

HW on this looks matchy-matchy, so I guess it's prone to chipping. Well, that sucks...
Aaaaand, cause I'm a masochist (obviously...) I just made a price offer. The lowest I could. Seller accepted, I added the bag to basket, used the 10% voucher, proceeded to check out and paused. Stupid tax and import elevates the price to more than I'm currently willing to swing...
Also, I have absolutely no use for a City 
But those metallics sure are pretty. Well, I'm off to pet my Bronze baby now


----------



## Mimikins24

muchstuff said:


> Yes as far as I know it’s only the holiday metallics that have a leather tag.


What year were the holiday metallics with the leather tag offered?


----------



## Mimikins24

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-twiggy-bag-e33pw
		


Cheap Ink Twiggy?


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> HW on this looks matchy-matchy, so I guess it's prone to chipping. Well, that sucks...
> Aaaaand, cause I'm a masochist (obviously...) I just made a price offer. The lowest I could. Seller accepted, I added the bag to basket, used the 10% voucher, proceeded to check out and paused. Stupid tax and import elevates the price to more than I'm currently willing to swing...
> Also, I have absolutely no use for a City
> But those metallics sure are pretty. Well, I'm off to pet my Bronze baby now


No, the HW on this is pewter, it's the 04 holiday metallics that had the matching HW.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> What year were the holiday metallics with the leather tag offered?


04.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> No, the HW on this is pewter, it's the 04 holiday metallics that had the matching HW.


Ah sorry, misread. Still, not in the budget right now. C'mon @CeeJay , do it


----------



## chowlover2

Ceejay, you need this bag! Your poor booby is
 pining for her! I am on ban island since I have bought 4 or 5 bags that appeared on this thread. You deserve her!


----------



## CeeJay

Looks like 2006 S/S Rose Pin City on eBay!  CHÈVRE leather!!! 








						BALENCIAGA The City 115748 Leather 2way Shoulder Hand Bag Lady's Beige Used  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA The City 115748 Leather 2way Shoulder Hand Bag Lady's Beige Used at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ahswong

Mini city available at the Balenciaga outlet at Woodbury Commons as of 2022.06.30


----------



## ahswong

Unsure of the style name but also available at the Balenciaga outlet at Woodbury Commons as of 2022.06.30


----------



## fashionmaudel

ahswong said:


> View attachment 5437822
> View attachment 5437823
> View attachment 5437824
> View attachment 5437825
> View attachment 5437826
> 
> Mini city available at the Balenciaga outlet at Woodbury Commons as of 2022.06.30


What were the prices for these minis?


----------



## ahswong

fashionmaudel said:


> What were the prices for these minis?


I only asked about the blue one


----------



## chloe.chloe

ladies — is this tag mismarked? i checked the color reference library and chocolate with raised brass looks like a D tag (not a C as pictured in listing). is this bag bogus? the leather and other pics look legit (minus the main reference photo - ha!) 



			https://posh.mk/l39b5Y5zirb


----------



## muchstuff

chloe.chloe said:


> ladies — is this tag mismarked? i checked the color reference library and chocolate with raised brass looks like a D tag (not a C as pictured in listing). is this bag bogus? the leather and other pics look legit (minus the main reference photo - ha!)
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/l39b5Y5zirb


Very fake, sorry.


----------



## earswithfeet

Older listing, but bag is still available. FB Le Dix in Burgundy (listed as plum...). Gorgeous!
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...-le-dix-balenciaga-handtaschen-17838976.shtml


----------



## Conni618

I’ve had this in my favorites for quite some time.


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> I’ve had this in my favorites for quite some time.


Tehe, me too   
But what can even fit in this pretty little thing? If I had to stylishly carry my notebook/tablet around, I'd totally get this bag. Alas, just nothing much that will fit in...
But it sure is very pretty.


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> I’ve had this in my favorites for quite some time.


I had one in the Black Caribou and honestly, it was so narrow that you really couldn’t fit much into it!!


----------



## Conni618

I was thinking of it for an iPad.  Probably would work with that, plus small flat wallet, keys etc., but the prospect of only hand carry is hard for me.  Maybe could add a strap, but it would be tricky to get into if you attach to the handle hardware.  I guess all this is why it has been languishing despite its condition and beauty..


----------



## fayden

earswithfeet said:


> Tehe, me too
> But what can even fit in this pretty little thing? If I had to stylishly carry my notebook/tablet around, I'd totally get this bag. Alas, just nothing much that will fit in...
> But it sure is very pretty.



I have this exact one and it fits my MacBook 14 inch perfectly with room to spare for extra pads, papers, folders. Good for the office! 

I had it sent to LMB for spa treatment and she came back looking like new. Happy to have this oldie in my collection.


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> I have this exact one and it fits my MacBook 14 inch perfectly with room to spare for extra pads, papers, folders. Good for the office!
> 
> I had it sent to LMB for spa treatment and she came back looking like new. Happy to have this oldie in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5438896
> View attachment 5438897


EXQUISITE!!!!!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

I have to take the mail to the mailbox oftentimes from work. I could put the mail in this bag and use it for that purpose alone


----------



## *Jenn*

earswithfeet said:


> I have to take the mail to the mailbox oftentimes from work. I could put the mail in this bag and use it for that purpose alone



i love your justification  
Get it!


----------



## earswithfeet

*Jenn* said:


> i love your justification
> Get it!


Oh no, stop it! Bad, soooooo bad


----------



## LostInBal

For a redye project perhaps? Great leather!









						Authentic Balenciaga Motorcycle City Purse in Purple Vintage  | eBay
					

Below it's what I found online for your ref only. you can also refer the the last picture on how big it look against body. It shows normal sights of wear and tears. Width: 14.8 in. Height: 9.4 in.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Monera

LostInBal said:


> For a redye project perhaps? Great leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga Motorcycle City Purse in Purple Vintage  | eBay
> 
> 
> Below it's what I found online for your ref only. you can also refer the the last picture on how big it look against body. It shows normal sights of wear and tears. Width: 14.8 in. Height: 9.4 in.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Thanks for sharing, I couldn't resist that price...!


----------



## LostInBal

Monera said:


> Thanks for sharing, I couldn't resist that price...!


It’s a great piece for a project, don’t you think so?


----------



## Monera

LostInBal said:


> It’s a great piece for a project, don’t you think so?


Definitely! I'm nearly done restoring the handles on my other City (also from eBay) and was looking for something else to work on, so this was perfect timing! Got to figure out the best way to match the color


----------



## platinum_babie

You guys got me wanting a black chevre city. I have an agneau one from 2013 with silver giant hw but I'd now want to trade that in for an 04 -07 classic! @earswithfeet I'm gonna be stalking you cuz you've been finding amazing bags!


----------



## muffind

platinum_babie said:


> You guys got me wanting a black chevre city. I have an agneau one from 2013 with silver giant hw but I'd now want to trade that in for an 04 -07 classic! @earswithfeet I'm gonna be stalking you cuz you've been finding amazing bags!


Black City 07 =)





						City leather bag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 23847038
					

Buy your city leather bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather bag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 23847038




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## earswithfeet

Forgot the name. I know it's not "nipple bag". But since someone mentioned it, I just can't unsee it 
Still, I think this is quite beautiful. Handles are pretty dark, though. And the price...? 
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-work-balenciaga-handtaschen-24299274.shtml


----------



## earswithfeet

platinum_babie said:


> You guys got me wanting a black chevre city. I have an agneau one from 2013 with silver giant hw but I'd now want to trade that in for an 04 -07 classic! @earswithfeet I'm gonna be stalking you cuz you've been finding amazing bags!


Haha, lol. Just some lucky finds.
Looka there. 07 City, price negotiable. 
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-24035451.shtml


----------



## platinum_babie

muffind said:


> Black City 07 =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather bag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 23847038
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather bag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 23847038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


The link doesn't work for me


----------



## platinum_babie

earswithfeet said:


> Forgot the name. I know it's not "nipple bag". But since someone mentioned it, I just can't unsee it
> Still, I think this is quite beautiful. Handles are pretty dark, though. And the price...?
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-work-balenciaga-handtaschen-24299274.shtml



Ooh I made an offer but I have had bad experiences buying bags from Italian sellers. Their idea of excellent is not my idea of excellent.  Thank you!


----------



## muffind

platinum_babie said:


> The link doesn't work for me



I'll try again =) :






						City leather bag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 23847038
					

Buy your city leather bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather bag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 23847038




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				



[/URL]


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Forgot the name. I know it's not "nipple bag". But since someone mentioned it, I just can't unsee it
> Still, I think this is quite beautiful. Handles are pretty dark, though. And the price...?
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-work-balenciaga-handtaschen-24299274.shtml


The name is smocked.


----------



## *Jenn*

muchstuff said:


> The name is smocked.




nope. it's nipples.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> The name is smocked.


Oh yeah thanks, now I remember. @LostInBal did a damn good job redying one. Well, it could be called "The nipple purse", too. Kinda resembling, no?


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Oh yeah thanks, now I remember. @LostInBal did a damn good job redying one. Well, it could be called "The nipple purse", too. Kinda resembling, no?


Yeah, and she’s one of my fav ever


----------



## earswithfeet

Black Besace Messenger with PH. Leather looks nice and squishy.
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...z-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-23653395.shtml


----------



## CeeJay

I totally forgot about this site, but it does (sometimes) have some nice B-bags!!! .. and here's a good example:  a *2005 Fall/Winter Rouge Theatre City* (gorgeous Chevre leather)!!!  On the The Luxury Closet website - https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/women/balenciaga-red-leather-classic-city-rh-tote-p618967


----------



## earswithfeet

CeeJay said:


> I totally forgot about this site, but it does (sometimes) have some nice B-bags!!! .. and here's a good example:  a *2005 Fall/Winter Rouge Theatre City* (gorgeous Chevre leather)!!!  On the The Luxury Closet website - https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/women/balenciaga-red-leather-classic-city-rh-tote-p618967


Wow, they have some very nice Bals. Found a Pewter First AND a Bronze First. But again, stupid import and tax...
I really envy you guys over in the US. You get the best deals and the best bags.


----------



## CeeJay

earswithfeet said:


> Wow, they have some very nice Bals. Found a Pewter First AND a Bronze First. But again, stupid import and tax...
> I really envy you guys over in the US. You get the best deals and the best bags.


Not always!  There are some amazing finds in Europe as well, just ask @LostInBal !!!


----------



## fayden

Marron 2004 city $500.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-city-bag-dloym?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2022707_Email_Obsessions_4pm&j=218654&sfmc_sub=28614449&l=15_HTML&u=80197151&mid=7201510&jb=7005&utm_term=ObsessionsSaleItem&sfmc_j=218654&sfmc_s=28614449&sfmc_l=15&sfmc_jb=7005&sfmc_mid=7201510&sfmc_u=80197151


----------



## Monera

Seems to be a 2007 black chevre city GSH (gusseted interior pocket and pocket on mirror). Needs a little fixing up.









						Balenciaga Motorcycle Classic City Bag, Black Leather with Giant Silver Studs  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Balenciaga Motorcycle Classic City Bag, Black Leather with Giant Silver Studs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

platinum_babie said:


> You guys got me wanting a black chevre city. I have an agneau one from 2013 with silver giant hw but I'd now want to trade that in for an 04 -07 classic! @earswithfeet I'm gonna be stalking you cuz you've been finding amazing bags!



 If you all find more chèvre cities in black I am definitely on the hunt too. I had purchased one from VC in May but the package was lost and I am finally in the process of being refunded so not keen on ordering from them again. I am in the US so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## CeeJay

Here you go .. a CHÈVRE beauty from a heralded year; a 2005 F/W (‘Z’ tag) Black City up on the RealReal .. 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-e5feg


----------



## CeeJay

Yeah, it’s Agneau (Lambskin), but a rare (and coveted) color!  A 2009 S/S Officier City on eBay!  The Officier color is an interesting mix of a dark Blue with a Black undertone (I love mine)!  https://www.ebay.com/itm/3849957073...15CQHxKQzy&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## CeeJay

.. and another City (cannot read the Tag for the life of me!) that to be Chèvre in a pretty Turquoise blue (how perfect for the summah)!!  








						BALENCIAGA The Giant City 2WAY Shoulder Bag Handbag Leather Blue  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA The Giant City 2WAY Shoulder Bag Handbag Leather Blue at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ghoulish

Looks like there is a small mark on the back, but this is a pink calfskin plate City.









						BALENCIAGA Veau Amp Plate Gold Hardware City Rose | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Veau Amp Plate Gold Hardware City in Rose. This stylish tote is crafted of calfskin leather in pink. The bag features rolled leather top handles with a woven detailing and an optional cross-body leather shoulder strap. The face of the bag is detailed with...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## CeeJay

ghoulish said:


> Looks like there is a small mark on the back, but this is a pink calfskin plate City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Veau Amp Plate Gold Hardware City Rose | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Veau Amp Plate Gold Hardware City in Rose. This stylish tote is crafted of calfskin leather in pink. The bag features rolled leather top handles with a woven detailing and an optional cross-body leather shoulder strap. The face of the bag is detailed with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


WOW .. these are even more rare than the Black ones!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> .. and another City (cannot read the Tag for the life of me!) that to be Chèvre in a pretty Turquoise blue (how perfect for the summah)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA The Giant City 2WAY Shoulder Bag Handbag Leather Blue  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BALENCIAGA The Giant City 2WAY Shoulder Bag Handbag Leather Blue at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Looks like an I tag, S/S 2011 blue paon.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Looks like an I tag, S/S 2011 blue paon.


But the Mirror doesn’t fit; a 2011 mirror wouldn’t have the back card holder.


----------



## muffind

CeeJay said:


> But the Mirror doesn’t fit; a 2011 mirror wouldn’t have the back card holder.


I think it's "T" tag, Bleu Liturgique/Turquoise from S / S 2008 =)


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> But the Mirror doesn’t fit; a 2011 mirror wouldn’t have the back card holder.


Totally missed that photo, sorry.


----------



## Mimikins24

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-vintage-motocross-classic-city-bag-e74s2


----------



## Monera

Mimikins24 said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-vintage-motocross-classic-city-bag-e74s2


Nice bag but the description made me LOL: "Brown Lambs*wool*"


----------



## ocdebby

CeeJay said:


> Here you go .. a CHÈVRE beauty from a heralded year; a 2005 F/W (‘Z’ tag) Black City up on the RealReal ..
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-e5feg


Thank you for the heads up….I have been looking for an 2005 black city and @ $316 I couldn’t resist! She‘s mine now.


----------



## Mimikins24

Monera said:


> Nice bag but the description made me LOL: "Brown Lambs*wool*"


tRR does quite a job with the descriptions and pics. It is also a City thar claims to have protective feet on the bottom (not pictured)


----------



## fayden

Beautiful Ink Work!









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware Work Bleu Roi | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Work in Blue Roi. This stylish tote is crafted of luxurious lambskin leather in purple.  The shoulder bag features rolled top leather handles, tassels, patches and belts of leather and studs and buckles in classic hardware. The top zipper opens to a...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## earswithfeet

Ink? City
https://www.rebelle.com/balenciaga-taschen-8327811
Found this on a couple resellers sites, all with different prices and with price offer options.


----------



## muchstuff

S/S 06 bleuet/cornflower City...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/284889795794?hash=item4254c14cd2:g:X9sAAOSwItViyOk6


----------



## muchstuff

Black Parachute, condition's not fantastic but it's cheap...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/125406818491?hash=item1d32d430bb:g:toUAAOSwGlFix57y


----------



## Conni618

muchstuff said:


> Black Parachute, condition's not fantastic but it's cheap...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/125406818491?hash=item1d32d430bb:g:toUAAOSwGlFix57y



Interesting... I don't remember seeing an all-leather Parachute before.  Note, there is a 30% discount on it as well..


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Interesting... I don't remember seeing an all-leather Parachute before.  Note, there is a 30% discount on it as well..


Do I need two?


----------



## muchstuff

@Conni618 turns out I did.


----------



## muchstuff

muffind said:


> I think it's "T" tag, Bleu Liturgique/Turquoise from S / S 2008 =)


I think you're right, there's one pic where you can see the top crossbar of the T. Good call!


----------



## Monera

Here is a white smocked velo in great condition:






						Classic metalic leather handbag Balenciaga White in Leather - 26195851
					

Buy your classic metalic leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Classic metalic leather handbag Balenciaga White in Leather available. 26195851




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green Day...

https://www.tradesy.com/i/balenciaga-antiqued-motorcycle-green-apple-leather-satchel/27569012/


----------



## muchstuff

Dark violet Velo on Posh Canada...

https://poshmark.ca/listing/Balenciaga-Motocross-Classic-Velo-Bag-62ccb35cff7c5a5a42f2c34a


----------



## atlantis1982

Money wallet:
https://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Balenciaga-Black-Leather-Money-Wallet-RDC-12367.htm
Definitely a project for someone, *but* it's only $30, so a nice way to try your hand at rehabbing a Bal.


----------



## atlantis1982

Lovely (Z tag) Chocolate City:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-city-chocolate-1048702


----------



## ghoulish

A beautiful 2006 Ink City on Fashionphile! Chevre, not Agneau.









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Encre | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City in Encre. This stylish tote is crafted of agneau lambskin leather in purple. The handbag features an optional shoulder strap, a front zipper pocket with a leather framed mirror, and aged hardware including buckles and studs. The top...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Runnurse21

ghoulish said:


> A beautiful 2006 Ink City on Fashionphile! Chevre, not Agneau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City Encre | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Hardware City in Encre. This stylish tote is crafted of agneau lambskin leather in purple. The handbag features an optional shoulder strap, a front zipper pocket with a leather framed mirror, and aged hardware including buckles and studs. The top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Well, I did it….. I have the Work on it’s way from Fashionphile. And now this! Not sure if I will keep both….will depend on the size of the Work. But I love this color! And they are both Chevre !


----------



## ghoulish

@Runnurse21 It will be a tough call, as the color & leather combo is stunning.


----------



## ghoulish

The temptation is really hard to resist with this one. I think this is a 2005 Metallic Silver City? If it is a later year, it's beautiful, nonetheless. A couple of the scuffs on the bottom but otherwise looks in great shape.









						BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Silver Hardware City Silver | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Classic Silver Hardware City in Silver. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of agneau lambskin leather in metallic silver. The bag features hand stitched rolled leather top handles with an optional shoulder strap as well as the signature frontal zipper...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## ghoulish

Another really unique one on TRR in great condition, looks like the 2010 NM Crackle City in Brown/Bronze.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-10th-anniversary-city-bag-ea1zz


----------



## Runnurse21

ghoulish said:


> @Runnurse21 It will be a tough call, as the color & leather combo is stunning.


Thank you for posting these finds @ghoulish !!! I’m super excited!!


----------



## fayden

BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware First Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic First in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully soft chevre goatskin leather. The bag features leather top handles with a hand woven detail and silver links, an optional shoulder strap with silver clasps, a facing zipper pocket, belts...




					www.fashionphile.com
				




on sale $625!

Black first PH. 2004.


----------



## *Jenn*

fayden said:


> BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware First Black | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic First in Black. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully soft chevre goatskin leather. The bag features leather top handles with a hand woven detail and silver links, an optional shoulder strap with silver clasps, a facing zipper pocket, belts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on sale $625!
> 
> Black first PH. 2004.



UGHHH! if only I had the extra cash right now!


----------



## atlantis1982

Bordeaux First in great condition:
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-bordeaux-1053949


----------



## BBBagHag

I think I see an elusive 2009 navy blue on TRR for a great price! Size 40. It looks black but the description says blue - When I bought mine I thought it was black until I got it. 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/balenciaga-lamb-leather-biker-jacket-e2iwx


----------



## earswithfeet

Helmet bag on VC. Kinda weird, but looks fun.
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...n-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-24650560.shtml


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

earswithfeet said:


> Helmet bag on VC. Kinda weird, but looks fun.
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...n-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-24650560.shtml



If I remember correctly, this is camel leather.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Helmet bag on VC. Kinda weird, but looks fun.
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...n-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-24650560.shtml


It's part of the aviator series from the early 2000s.


----------



## atlantis1982

2007 Magenta City:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/354193223596?hash=item52778fafac:g:ppoAAOSw7pNi5Cw3
Aside from some corner wear it looks pretty nice for only $450!


----------



## Asphodel

atlantis1982 said:


> 2007 Magenta City:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/354193223596?hash=item52778fafac:g:ppoAAOSw7pNi5Cw3
> Aside from some corner wear it looks pretty nice for only $450!


This has been on my HG list forever. I am so excited to get it. Thank you


----------



## Conni618

I’m pretty sure this hasn’t popped up on here before: Rare as hens teeth, 2004 Pistachio First.






						BALENCIAGA Handbag for women - Buy or Sell your Designer Bags - Vestiaire Collective
					

➤ Discover luxury pre-owned BALENCIAGA Handbags for women, Luxury and Fashion Designer Bags! ✅ Shop key designer brands at up to 70% off RRP




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## chowlover2

Conni618 said:


> I’m pretty sure this hasn’t popped up on here before: Rare as hens teeth, 2004 Pistachio First.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Handbag for women - Buy or Sell your Designer Bags - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> ➤ Discover luxury pre-owned BALENCIAGA Handbags for women, Luxury and Fashion Designer Bags! ✅ Shop key designer brands at up to 70% off RRP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Is there such a bag as a Bal vacuum cleaner bag? I saw it on Vestiare while looking for the pistachio First.


----------



## Conni618

chowlover2 said:


> Is there such a bag as a Bal vacuum cleaner bag? I saw it on Vestiare while looking for the pistachio First.


I’m a bit frustrated as to why links to specific bags on Vestiaire are bringing up their main page.  Wonder if I’m doing something wrong. 

Let me give it one more try …..
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-24796370.shtml


----------



## Norm.Core

Conni618 said:


> I’m a bit frustrated as to why links to specific bags on Vestiaire are bringing up their main page.  Wonder if I’m doing something wrong.
> 
> Let me give it one more try …..
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-24796370.shtml


I always struggle posting the VC link here on tPF for some reason too. I tried to check out that pistachio but no joy.

(It’s not really a colour I’m after but since I check Bal bags every night on VC, I couldn’t believe I missed it.)


----------



## muchstuff

05 magenta First on VC…

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ple-leather-balenciaga-handbag-24814178.shtml


----------



## fayden

Conni618 said:


> I’m a bit frustrated as to why links to specific bags on Vestiaire are bringing up their main page.  Wonder if I’m doing something wrong.
> 
> Let me give it one more try …..
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-24796370.shtml



it seems to work when you right click and open up in a new window or tab. Then I can get it to open up correctly.


----------



## earswithfeet

You can also just copy the item number in the link and then paste it into the search bar on VC. I do that when using my phone. I have the VC app and I always click share and then I copy the URL and paste it into the link symbol here. Seems to work for some reason.


----------



## Conni618

earswithfeet said:


> You can also just copy the item number in the link and then paste it into the search bar on VC. I do that when using my phone. I have the VC app and I always click share and then I copy the URL and paste it into the link symbol here. Seems to work for some reason.


Thanks!  The website is less buggy than the Ap it seems.  I’ll get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## Conni618

fayden said:


> it seems to work when you right click and open up in a new window or tab. Then I can get it to open up correctly.


Thanks.  I’ll give that a try next time.


----------



## earswithfeet

Sapin City on VC. Lovely green 

http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-24790673.shtml


----------



## Mimikins24

Was someone looking for a woven City?



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-woven-work-bag-eh86y


----------



## earswithfeet

Oh god, please tell me this is NOT a 05 Bordeaux day 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-eftf0


----------



## dolali

earswithfeet said:


> Oh god, please tell me this is NOT a 05 Bordeaux day
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-eftf0



I think it is. This may be the one I bought but returned. The wear and tear is so much more than the pictures show. Lots of loose threads, sealant is broken - almost gone in some areas, faded throughout, some scratches on leather, cut or broken tassels, very darken handle. When I bought it, it was described as "very good" with "minimal wear throughout". I see that now is described as in "good condition". Still not accurate description and pictures show a more pristine bag than what it is! 
I tried not to be bothered by the condition of bag, but could not do it. I was also bothered by TRR's dishonesty with pictures and description. They accepted my return promptly though.


----------



## earswithfeet

dolali said:


> I think it is. This may be the one I bought but returned. The wear and tear is so much more than the pictures show. Lots of loose threads, sealant is broken - almost gone in some areas, faded throughout, some scratches on leather, cut or broken tassels, very darken handle. When I bought it, it was described as "very good" with "minimal wear throughout". I see that now is described as in "good condition". Still not accurate description and pictures show a more pristine bag than what it is!
> I tried not to be bothered by the condition of bag, but could not do it. I was also bothered by TRR's dishonesty with pictures and description. They accepted my return promptly though.


Aww man, the bag looks so good in the pics...
Wasn't gonna buy anyway (buying overseas is a last resort for me...), but the color is just so damn tempting. The day and the work are my favorite Bal styles. I'm always scratching my head about TRR policies. Why are bags final sale and not returnable? I don't get that at all. Underwear, sure. I mean, ewww a lot. But handbags? Why? Glad you could return. If this is indeed the one you sent back, then shame on you TRR. Deveiving pics and lacking descriptions. But I guess that's an eternal complaint with them.


----------



## Conni618

earswithfeet said:


> Oh god, please tell me this is NOT a 05 Bordeaux day
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-eftf0


Sure looks like it to me! 

Oops. Didn’t see your discussion. TRR is known for its poor descriptions. Sorry.


----------



## atlantis1982

Wow, this one's rare!  Purple Riva Velo (the "bigger" of the 2 sizes of Velo they did with the Riva).  Some fading/wear, but not awful IMO. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-agneau-classic-silver-hardware-riva-velo-purple-1058645


----------



## earswithfeet

Gorgeous Shrug, but the price is ridiculous...I think.
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...t-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-24854826.shtml


----------



## muffind

City "STARDUST" =)






						City leather bag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 24869207
					

Buy your city leather bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather bag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 24869207




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## atlantis1982

In regard to post #5995 (originally by our dear Bal Queen CeeJay) there are apparently 5 different Japanese sellers listing the same T tag Turquoise City, and all at different prices:
seller *cool-cat-japan* has it for $699: https://www.ebay.com/itm/203880786771? 
seller *nrf-market *has it for $739.10   https://www.ebay.com/itm/363916014240?
seller *bestprice-jp* has it for $778.98  https://www.ebay.com/itm/154680964127?
seller *cynodo-93* has it for $799.99  https://www.ebay.com/itm/155068846852?
seller *komari2* has it for...$2999.99?!? https://www.ebay.com/itm/314101962423?
All use the exact same pics, though *komari2 *has the "serial number" (reverse of tag) blocked out, though apparently if we message them they will send it (lol) all because this bag is rare- it was "made in the 90's"!  
No clue what is going on here, but buyer beware.


----------



## Skittle

atlantis1982 said:


> In regard to post #5995 (originally by our dear Bal Queen CeeJay) there are apparently 5 different Japanese sellers listing the same T tag Turquoise City, and all at different prices:
> seller *cool-cat-japan* has it for $699: https://www.ebay.com/itm/203880786771?
> seller *nrf-market *has it for $739.10   https://www.ebay.com/itm/363916014240?
> seller *bestprice-jp* has it for $778.98  https://www.ebay.com/itm/154680964127?
> seller *cynodo-93* has it for $799.99  https://www.ebay.com/itm/155068846852?
> seller *komari2* has it for...$2999.99?!? https://www.ebay.com/itm/314101962423?
> All use the exact same pics, though *komari2 *has the "serial number" (reverse of tag) blocked out, though apparently if we message them they will send it (lol) all because this bag is rare- it was "made in the 90's"!
> No clue what is going on here, but buyer beware.



They are probably resellers. Most of the Japanese sellers on Ebay are reselling items posted on Mercari Japan for a good profit (usually the price is twice the original price). So I assume that there is actually just one bag listed by a private seller on Mercari Japan.


----------



## earswithfeet

05 Caramel City 
https://www.monogramparis.com/fr/sacs/45742-sac-city-en-cuir-d-agneau-marron-balenciaga.html


----------



## muchstuff

05 olive Work...

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...een-leather-balenciaga-handbag-25078912.shtml


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> 05 olive Work...
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...een-leather-balenciaga-handbag-25078912.shtml


You read my mind


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> 05 olive Work...
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...een-leather-balenciaga-handbag-25078912.shtml


Just a heads up, if anyone's interested in getting this pretty, then buy it directly from 'a retro tale'. It's cheaper 
All my offers have been reclined on VC...


----------



## Runnurse21

So pretty! So, question for those of you who have multiple colors! I just got a Chevre Ink Work from Fashionphile that I love ( thanks to those of you on here that posted it!), but I have also been wanting something in a green shade as well. I only want to get one right now, so which color do you think would be more versatile to use? I only have a couple days to be within the return timeframe for my Ink, so I need to decide!! Any thoughts between the two??


----------



## Runnurse21

muchstuff said:


> 05 olive Work...
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...een-leather-balenciaga-handbag-25078912.shtml


Sorry! My above post was in reference to this olive work that muchstuff had shared! Meant to put the quote in my above post, but things never work right on my phone lol


----------



## earswithfeet

Runnurse21 said:


> So pretty! So, question for those of you who have multiple colors! I just got a Chevre Ink Work from Fashionphile that I love ( thanks to those of you on here that posted it!), but I have also been wanting something in a green shade as well. I only want to get one right now, so which color do you think would be more versatile to use? I only have a couple days to be within the return timeframe for my Ink, so I need to decide!! Any thoughts between the two??


Well, I personally love green in almost all shades. But I think that blue is much easier to combine with other colors, or is it? I don't care though, if I wanna wear something green, then that's what I'm gonna do. Sorry, I'm no help at all, I guess 
But maybe it's not so much that green isn't as versatile, though. I'd say it's more the fact that green isn't as ubiquituos as blue?


----------



## earswithfeet

WE in Amethyst, I think. Pretty.

https://www.monogramparis.com/fr/sacs/45743-sac-city-large-violet-mauve-balenciaga.html


----------



## earswithfeet

Black Messenger hobo in monk leather PH. Price is steep, though...

http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...z-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-25139518.shtml


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Sorry! My above post was in reference to this olive work that muchstuff had shared! Meant to put the quote in my above post, but things never work right on my phone lol


Depends on your wardrobe. I find colours like olive to be quite versatile with my wardrobe. I've been told ink can be hard to match. It's also one of the Bal colours that tend to fade, although I've seen the odd one that still looks fresh.


----------



## kat99

earswithfeet said:


> Just a heads up, if anyone's interested in getting this pretty, then buy it directly from 'a retro tale'. It's cheaper
> All my offers have been reclined on VC...


Thank you!! I love this one too


----------



## earswithfeet

I think a Chocolate? WE

https://www.monogramparis.com/fr/sacs/45729-sac-city-large-marron-balenciaga.html


----------



## Runnurse21

earswithfeet said:


> Well, I personally love green in almost all shades. But I think that blue is much easier to combine with other colors, or is it? I don't care though, if I wanna wear something green, then that's what I'm gonna do. Sorry, I'm no help at all, I guess
> But maybe it's not so much that green isn't as versatile, though. I'd say it's more the fact that green isn't as ubiquituos as blue?


I agree- I love green as well! But this Ink colored work is just so pretty. And seems to be in good shape. Considering its age. I think the thing that was giving me hesitation was that it had a little bit of purple in it too, rather than just a true blue. But as I’ve looked at it in the sun I really love it! Seems like olives come around decently often. So that will have to be my next quest! Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Runnurse21

muchstuff said:


> Depends on your wardrobe. I find colours like olive to be quite versatile with my wardrobe. I've been told ink can be hard to match. It's also one of the Bal colours that tend to fade, although I've seen the odd one that still looks fresh.


Yes! That’s exactly what I was a little worried about was that the Ink almost had enough purple tones that it wasn’t quite a true blue. But as I have looked at it in the sun more, I just think it’s such a beautiful color. So I’m going to keep that one! I think it seems like the olive colors come around a little bit more often maybe?? And at 55, I’m starting to be more of the mindset of who cares what matches anyway as long as I like it! Lol. Thank you for your thoughts! Appreciate the input


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> Yes! That’s exactly what I was a little worried about was that the Ink almost had enough purple tones that it wasn’t quite a true blue. But as I have looked at it in the sun more, I just think it’s such a beautiful color. So I’m going to keep that one! I think it seems like the olive colors come around a little bit more often maybe?? And at 55, I’m starting to be more of the mindset of who cares what matches anyway as long as I like it! Lol. Thank you for your thoughts! Appreciate the input


Enjoy your bag!


----------



## seagullz

Enjoy this thread with helpful members here! Love all the Bals.


----------



## Norm.Core

THE bag that started my love for Balenciaga. 2003 Black First - PH 

Black First PH

If the link goes to VC main page, search item 25020239


----------



## Norm.Core

A bargain for a FBF but needs work (replace the handle lacing and tassels...)

Somebody please buy it since it's tormenting me! Haha

FBF 2002

If the link goes to VC main page, search item 25071102


----------



## earswithfeet

Olive Shrug in awesome shape 
Seriously, I love their site. Shopping experience was exquisite, very smooth and fast. Love my bordeaux Shrug.

https://www.monogramparis.com/fr/sacs/45720-sac-kaki-balenciaga.html


----------



## Conni618

Love checking this thread.  Thanks to everyone posting here! 

I did discover that to post specific bags on Vestiaire, what works is going in to the actual web site and copying the link for that bag.  Using a page from the Ap just plops you on to their home page.


----------



## Runnurse21

earswithfeet said:


> Olive Shrug in awesome shape
> Seriously, I love their site. Shopping experience was exquisite, very smooth and fast. Love my bordeaux Shrug.
> 
> https://www.monogramparis.com/fr/sacs/45720-sac-kaki-balenciaga.html


Is there a way to see the site in English?? And do you know if they ship to the US? Thanks!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

It always translates into German for me automatically. But you can also translate into many other languages. Yes, they ship worldwide.


----------



## earswithfeet

Runnurse21 said:


> Is there a way to see the site in English?? And do you know if they ship to the US? Thanks!!!


See above post. Sorry, forgot to click the reply button.


----------



## Runnurse21

earswithfeet said:


> See above post. Sorry, forgot to click the reply button.


Okay…. I will play around with the site. I  am only able to see the site in French. I love that Shrug!


----------



## Conni618

04 Eggplant First!


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-first-bag-ekoys


----------



## ghoulish

If anyone was interested in those black smocked totes (not sure if that's the official name), there is one on TRR.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-matelasse-city-tote-eoqx2


----------



## muchstuff

ghoulish said:


> If anyone was interested in those black smocked totes (not sure if that's the official name), there is one on TRR.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-matelasse-city-tote-eoqx2


It appears to be missing the strap.
EDIT: I went back to a conversation we had about this bag, it’s actually a Morning bag, not a Velo. (Velo was produced after this). The O rings are a mystery as I’ve yet to find one with a strap.  More research needed.


----------



## ghoulish

@muchstuff It is odd that they would add the O rings if they didn't include a strap, although maybe they assumed a seasoned collector would already have one and they're included for versatility?


----------



## muchstuff

ghoulish said:


> @muchstuff It is odd that they would add the O rings if they didn't include a strap, although maybe they assumed a seasoned collector would already have one and they're included for versatility?


It’s very odd but try to find one with a strap! I still feel as if they must have had one, I’m going to see if I can find more info.


----------



## muffind

City Marron 2004 






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather - 25318566
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather available. 25318566




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## earswithfeet

muffind said:


> City Marron 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather - 25318566
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather available. 25318566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Oops, it's sold already. Hopefully, someone here got the bag.


----------



## Conni618

03 or 04 Black City on TRR (considerable wear)



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-eofpn


----------



## earswithfeet

Chocolate City on VC, yum

http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-25273502.shtml


----------



## ghoulish

Iridescent ME City in Black on Fashionphile









						BALENCIAGA Chevre Iridescent Metallic Edge Hardware City Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Metallic Edge in Iridescent City in Black. This tote is crafted of chevre goatskin leather in black. The shoulder bag features rolled leather top handles with a woven detailing and an optional leather shoulder strap. The face of the bag is detailed with...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Coralquartz

muchstuff said:


> It’s very odd but try to find one with a strap! I still feel as if they must have had one, I’m going to see if I can find more info.


I would love to know if you find any info! I have a navy smocked ‘morning’ (and a galette city) and it doesn’t have a strap. None of the ones I’ve seen second hand have had a strap.
So tempted by the black one…


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> I would love to know if you find any info! I have a navy smocked ‘morning’ (and a galette city) and it doesn’t have a strap. None of the ones I’ve seen second hand have had a strap.
> So tempted by the black one…


But I dont think you can shoulder carry it, so if it’s only hand carry it won’t work for me.


----------



## muchstuff

Coralquartz said:


> I would love to know if you find any info! I have a navy smocked ‘morning’ (and a galette city) and it doesn’t have a strap. None of the ones I’ve seen second hand have had a strap.
> So tempted by the black one…


I've done more research and no mention of a strap anywhere.


----------



## earswithfeet

Magenta WE on Vestiaire. Awesome! Price too. Come on, someone get this baby!

http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...ekender-balenciaga-handtaschen-25405625.shtml


----------



## ghoulish

There are a couple of good finds on TRR.

Woven Alligator City:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-woven-alligator-trimmed-classic-city-bag-emwdm
		


2005 Olive Box:


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-box-bag-emw3i


----------



## Conni618

Probably an 05 Chocolate Day:
Heads up for RealReals posting of what looks like one of the Days with glorious leather.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-ev5en


----------



## earswithfeet

A pre-first or something in suede? Not sure, but looks interesting. @LostInBal, that's your domain.

http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...metalic-balenciaga-handtaschen-25572216.shtml


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> A pre-first or something in suede? Not sure, but looks interesting. @LostInBal, that's your domain.
> 
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...metalic-balenciaga-handtaschen-25572216.shtml


Yasss it is!! But unfortunately, the condition is beyond poor for not talking of the crazy price.. Anyway, I’m really flipping right now. It seems these were produced also in suede and in many other colors!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Yasss it is!! But unfortunately, the condition is beyond poor for not talking of the crazy price.. Anyway, I’m really flipping right now. It seems these were produced also in suede and in many other colors!


Yea, the condition is...well, not too great. But it doesn't look too bad, either. Just got an offer from the seller for 550 € (have the bag on my watch list). Maybe you could talk to the seller and reason with her? You're probably doing cartwheels right now    
I won't buy this one, promise


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Yea, the condition is...well, not too great. But it doesn't look too bad, either. Just got an offer from the seller for 550 € (have the bag on my watch list). Maybe you could talk to the seller and reason with her? You're probably doing cartwheels right now
> I won't buy this one, promise


I wouldn’t pay more than 1/4 of the original price for it soo.. I don’t think we could make an deal


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Yea, the condition is...well, not too great. But it doesn't look too bad, either. Just got an offer from the seller for 550 € (have the bag on my watch list). Maybe you could talk to the seller and reason with her? You're probably doing cartwheels right now
> I won't buy this one, promise


Look, this one in brown.. it’s been there sitting for two or three years? No way.. and this one doesn’t have the strap for more inri..


----------



## earswithfeet

Oooh, '04 Khaki WE. Looking good, looking good.

http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-25681485.shtml


----------



## muffind

2006 Ink City






						City leather bag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 25709784
					

Buy your city leather bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather bag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 25709784




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## atlantis1982

Rouge Theatre Weekender:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/275449088244?hash=item40220b88f4:g:nhcAAOSwVMpjFt-
Handles have darkened but corners look surprisingly decent.  
Bidding starts at $0.99, so hopefully someone can grab it for a steal!


----------



## muchstuff

For those who like the smocked bags...

https://www.tradesy.com/p/balenciag...elasse-leather-handbag-white-satchel/8476208/


----------



## muchstuff

G21 back cherry wristlet/clutch for cheap...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/495322...giant-21-silver-flat-wristlet-clutch-bag.html


----------



## reneeluvscoach

earswithfeet said:


> Magenta WE on Vestiaire. Awesome! Price too. Come on, someone get this baby!
> 
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...ekender-balenciaga-handtaschen-25405625.shtml


Oh my gosh, it sold for $236!


----------



## atlantis1982

Apple Work...bit beat up, unfortunately, but still serviceable:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-ew78l


----------



## atlantis1982

Speaking of Apple bags: here's a City for..._wait for it_...$1800.  Yep!
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-25925691.shtml
(And while it's in very good condition I take issue with the "barely worn once or twice."  There's scratches, minor corner wear and handle darkening.)


----------



## atlantis1982

2005 Teal Twiggy?  (Def an oldie as this was before the rivets were notched)
https://www.therealreal.com/product...balenciaga-motocross-classic-twiggy-bag-ez3kh
According to the listing this is an '05 City, so...faded Indigo?  
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-city-bag-ez3fu


----------



## Conni618

Call me crazy, but I think this is an 05 RT Work!


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-eyfzs


----------



## maxxout

Conni618 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think this is an 05 RT Work!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-eyfzs



Yes it could be. I have an RT work. It looks like it. But I would never call you crazy. XO


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think this is an 05 RT Work!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-eyfzs


Me wants this sooooooooo bad!!!!!!! 
Been looking so long for almost anything in RT, but nothing, yet. Stupid tax and import, though...


----------



## ghoulish

Stunning and tempting, a '04 Mini Classique in Holiday Metallic Magenta:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/mini-bags/balenciaga-motocross-mini-classique-bag-ey4p0


----------



## atlantis1982

2003 D tag First (Olive Brown?).  And only $140!
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m32959494063/


----------



## pukasonqo

atlantis1982 said:


> 2003 D tag First (Olive Brown?).  And only $140!
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m32959494063/



Unfortunately Mercari won’t let me sign in from Australia


----------



## earswithfeet

Grenat First. Darkened handles, but looks great otherwise.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/39425670246...3Z5vjSaQfe&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## atlantis1982

Rare find: Flat Brass Tote in Bordeaux Pebbled Caribou:
https://www.shop.realdealcollection...Caribou-Pebbled-Flat-Brass-Tote-RDC-12672.htm


----------



## earswithfeet

atlantis1982 said:


> Rare find: Flat Brass Tote in Bordeaux Pebbled Caribou:
> https://www.shop.realdealcollection...Caribou-Pebbled-Flat-Brass-Tote-RDC-12672.htm


Better get this one instead. Save "a few" bucks 
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...-le-dix-balenciaga-handtaschen-17838976.shtml


----------



## earswithfeet

RT first, damn It. Too small for me...
https://www.rebelle.com/balenciaga-taschen-8596790


----------



## earswithfeet

And 06 Lilac first. Pretty, but too small for me...
https://www.rebelle.com/balenciaga-taschen-8596771


----------



## Mimikins24

An Ink Work



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-f2nob


----------



## Antonia

Just got this vintage Bal weekender from TRR...is this '06 Grenat?  Took pic of serial number.


----------



## earswithfeet

Antonia said:


> Just got this vintage Bal weekender from TRR...is this '06 Grenat?  Took pic of serial number.
> 
> View attachment 5619555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619557


Gorgeous! It's a Z-tag, 2005 Bordeaux. A keeper


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Gorgeous! It's a Z-tag, 2005 Bordeaux. A keeper


OMG, thank you so much!!   I love it!!


----------



## muchstuff

Antonia said:


> Just got this vintage Bal weekender from TRR...is this '06 Grenat?  Took pic of serial number.
> 
> View attachment 5619555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619557


05 bordeaux.


----------



## earswithfeet

Antonia said:


> OMG, thank you so much!!   I love it!!


Most welcome! I have two bordeaux Bals. Love em. Great color for the fall/winter season


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Most welcome! I have two bordeaux Bals. Love em. Great color for the fall/winter season
> View attachment 5619599


Those are both gorgeous!!!   Which one do you prefer? Agree, it's a great fall color!  I have a couple of bags in similar colors-I'm very drawn to deep reds and find them very versatile!


----------



## earswithfeet

Antonia said:


> Those are both gorgeous!!!   Which one do you prefer? Agree, it's a great fall color!  I have a couple of bags in similar colors-I'm very drawn to deep reds and find them very versatile!


I'm actually not exactly a City girl. Which is weird, cause another City is on the way... 
I don't really like the strap length, it's just too short. But I still love them both alike, they're so soft, squishy and silky. But I'd say the Shrug gets more play time.
Also, I'm in desperate need for almost anything in Rouge Theatre   . It's just so hard to come by in Europe. Or the condition is poor. One day I will find you, my precioussssss


----------



## earswithfeet

Ummm...guys?
Caramel FBF?   
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-26380702.shtml


----------



## earswithfeet

Holiday metallics red First. Library says year 04, but it's an A-tag?
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-26413637.shtml


----------



## cookcather

There’s a 2003 Black First on Fashionphile.  Crying bc I can’t buy it now. I’d love for one of us to get it, though. https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-black-1087394


----------



## cathead87

cookcather said:


> There’s a 2003 Black First on Fashionphile.  Crying bc I can’t buy it now. I’d love for one of us to get it, though. https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-black-1087394


Is this midnight blue?


----------



## Antonia

cookcather said:


> There’s a 2003 Black First on Fashionphile.  Crying bc I can’t buy it now. I’d love for one of us to get it, though. https://www.fashionphile.com/p/balenciaga-chevre-classic-hardware-first-black-1087394


Looks like someone bought it!   It almost looks like a very dark navy on my phone.  Especially the close up of the tassels.  Could it be dk navy?


----------



## morningsong

Antonia said:


> Looks like someone bought it!   It almost looks like a very dark navy on my phone.  Especially the close up of the tassels.  Could it be dk navy?


New here (well been reading for a while but finally signed up recently!) I actually bought this bag, so I can confirm the color when I receive it. I would’ve been happy with black but if it does turn out to be a midnight blue that’s even better! Can anyone tell me if this is palladium hardware on it? Super excited to have it soon!


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> New here (well been reading for a while but finally signed up recently!) I actually bought this bag, so I can confirm the color when I receive it. I would’ve been happy with black but if it does turn out to be a midnight blue that’s even better! Can anyone tell me if this is palladium hardware on it? Super excited to have it soon!


Welcome! The hardware is pewter.


----------



## Conni618

Rouge Theater City. (Very dark handles)






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather - 26512240
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather available. 26512240




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## morningsong

Ah, ok  thank you!


muchstuff said:


> Welcome! The hardware is pewter.


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Rouge Theater City. (Very dark handles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather - 26512240
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather available. 26512240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Saw this a couple hours ago and my lil heart was fluttering. But the handles? Oh boy...


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Ah, ok  thank you!


You’re welcome.


----------



## cookcather

morningsong said:


> New here (well been reading for a while but finally signed up recently!) I actually bought this bag, so I can confirm the color when I receive it. I would’ve been happy with black but if it does turn out to be a midnight blue that’s even better! Can anyone tell me if this is palladium hardware on it? Super excited to have it soon!





morningsong said:


> New here (well been reading for a while but finally signed up recently!) I actually bought this bag, so I can confirm the color when I receive it. I would’ve been happy with black but if it does turn out to be a midnight blue that’s even better! Can anyone tell me if this is palladium hardware on it? Super excited to have it soon!


Glad to hear you snagged it! Show us pictures when it arrives, and solve the color mystery.


----------



## earswithfeet

Forgot the name of this one, but love the colors. Definitely snake and non-exotic. Cool stuff.
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...n-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-26535600.shtml


----------



## muffind

Work Rouge Theatre 05






						Work leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather - 26593662
					

Buy your work leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Work leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather available. 26593662




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## earswithfeet

muffind said:


> Work Rouge Theatre 05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather - 26593662
> 
> 
> Buy your work leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Work leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather available. 26593662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


I just died...my dream bag!!!!!
But the price   . What's up with people??? The condition is so much better than the City from that same seller.
I NEED THIS BAG. UUUUUGGGHHHH


----------



## muffind

First Emerald 03 






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 26469672
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 26469672




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## Conni618

I think we have begun to see a re-awakening of the desirability of the old Bals, along with awareness of short supply.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> I think we have begun to see a re-awakening of the desirability of the old Bals, along with awareness of short supply.


Agreed. She’ll probably get close to that too.


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Agreed. She’ll probably get close to that too.


Just rechecked the listing & it says seller currently has 3 offers in progress, so yeah, she's definitely going to move that soon!


----------



## beauxgoris

Conni618 said:


> I think we have begun to see a re-awakening of the desirability of the old Bals, along with awareness of short supply.


I spit out my tea when I saw the price.


----------



## fayden

muffind said:


> First Emerald 03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 26469672
> 
> 
> Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 26469672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com



Amazing that it sold for such a high price. Happy to see it, but it'll be harder for me to get my last few unicorns.


----------



## morningsong

cookcather said:


> Glad to hear you snagged it! Show us pictures when it arrives, and solve the color mystery.


So it’s here! I can confirm this is what I believe to be a midnight blue ‘03 with pewter hardware! In one pic I’ve got it laid next to my black ‘05 for a color comparison. So so happy I ended up with this, it doesn’t even look like it’s been used! No odors either! Not bad for my first classique (first) bag


----------



## *Jenn*

morningsong said:


> So it’s here! I can confirm this is what I believe to be a midnight blue ‘03 with pewter hardware! In one pic I’ve got it laid next to my black ‘05 for a color comparison. So so happy I ended up with this, it doesn’t even look like it’s been used! No odors either! Not bad for my first classique (first) bag
> 
> View attachment 5626885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626890




definitely blue! wow, what a find! it is gorgeous!


----------



## Conni618

Congratulations!  You’ve got yourself one of a very few unicorns! The fact that it’s lovely is just extra!


----------



## IntheOcean

morningsong said:


> So it’s here! I can confirm this is what I believe to be a midnight blue ‘03 with pewter hardware! In one pic I’ve got it laid next to my black ‘05 for a color comparison. So so happy I ended up with this, it doesn’t even look like it’s been used! No odors either! Not bad for my first classique (first) bag
> 
> View attachment 5626885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626890


Great find, congrats! It's amazing this baby is in such an immaculate condition.


----------



## morningsong

IntheOcean said:


> Great find, congrats! It's amazing this baby is in such an immaculate condition.


Right?! Thank you! I kind of have to laugh at my luck with this because the listing title said black, and it looked black on my phone, but the description said blue lol.. I’m really happy that it ended up being midnight blue, although I would’ve been happy either way, but stoked to have my first unicorn!


----------



## cookcather

morningsong said:


> So it’s here! I can confirm this is what I believe to be a midnight blue ‘03 with pewter hardware! In one pic I’ve got it laid next to my black ‘05 for a color comparison. So so happy I ended up with this, it doesn’t even look like it’s been used! No odors either! Not bad for my first classique (first) bag
> 
> View attachment 5626885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626890


Amazing!!


----------



## cookcather

And here’s another bag that may be of interest, if it’s the real deal: Balenciaga Le Dix 2001 Chocolate Caribou Pebbled Leather Flat Brass First Bag









						Balenciaga Le Dix 2001 Chocolate Caribou Pebbled Leather Flat Brass First Bag  | eBay
					

This was the first of the legendary Balenciaga Motorcycle Bags to ever be made, and it carries the Balenciaga Le Dix moniker on the inside. 2001 "Le Dix" Lariat / First / Classic Moto Bag in Chocolate Brown Pebbled Caribou Leather with Flat Brass Hardware.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## atlantis1982

cookcather said:


> And here’s another bag that may be of interest, if it’s the real deal: Balenciaga Le Dix 2001 Chocolate Caribou Pebbled Leather Flat Brass First Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Le Dix 2001 Chocolate Caribou Pebbled Leather Flat Brass First Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> This was the first of the legendary Balenciaga Motorcycle Bags to ever be made, and it carries the Balenciaga Le Dix moniker on the inside. 2001 "Le Dix" Lariat / First / Classic Moto Bag in Chocolate Brown Pebbled Caribou Leather with Flat Brass Hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


_Twenty five hundred dollars?!?  _


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> _Twenty five hundred dollars?!?  _


Pricing’s been pretty crazy lately.


----------



## cookcather

muchstuff said:


> Pricing’s been pretty crazy lately.


Crazy is an understatement! But I’ve benefited as well by selling. I’m doing a bag refresh, selling and using those funds to purchase. I think I’ve sold four and bought five since August!


----------



## morningsong

atlantis1982 said:


> _Twenty five hundred dollars?!?  _


Lol I just got one of these, but black pebbled, for around $800…


----------



## Antonia

morningsong said:


> So it’s here! I can confirm this is what I believe to be a midnight blue ‘03 with pewter hardware! In one pic I’ve got it laid next to my black ‘05 for a color comparison. So so happy I ended up with this, it doesn’t even look like it’s been used! No odors either! Not bad for my first classique (first) bag
> 
> View attachment 5626885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626890


Ok, glad my eyes weren't playing tricks on me!  Love dark navy/midnight blue bags....it's not such a common color like black.  Congrats on this rare beauty!!!


----------



## cookcather

There’s an Olive Z tag on Depop. I’m no expert, but it looks authentic. 
https://depop.app.link/lK58EYxTaub https://depop.app.link/jK58EYx


----------



## atlantis1982

cookcather said:


> There’s an Olive Z tag on Depop. I’m no expert, but it looks authentic.
> https://depop.app.link/lK58EYxTaub https://depop.app.link/jK58EYx


If it’s the one that’s listed for $775 then yes it looks good from what I see. Pricy for a First tho.


----------



## cookcather

atlantis1982 said:


> If it’s the one that’s listed for $775 then yes it looks good from what I see. Pricy for a First tho.


I’ve been shopping for Firsts for a while now, and the prices are nuts! Many, many priced around $1000. I can’t wrap my head around it.


----------



## Conni618

2006 Gray City on eBay. Lovely condition:









						AUTHENTIC  Balenciaga City Bag Gray Chèvre Leather  | eBay
					

Wonderful buttery soft Chèvre leather! There is one small pen mark on one of the handles and a mark on the upper left hand corner on the back. The interior is clean with one zippered pocket.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## earswithfeet

Gonna shout this out. 
APPLE GREEN DAY ON VC, GUYS!!!!!!
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...der-day-balenciaga-handtaschen-27541349.shtml


----------



## earswithfeet

earswithfeet said:


> Gonna shout this out.
> APPLE GREEN DAY ON VC, GUYS!!!!!!
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...der-day-balenciaga-handtaschen-27541349.shtml


Aaaaand, it's gone. Price was really great. Hopefully, someone here got the bag.


----------



## morningsong

earswithfeet said:


> Aaaaand, it's gone. Price was really great. Hopefully, someone here got the bag.


Happy for whoever got it, but oh so sad that I missed your post! I posted about this bag a few weeks ago on the “find me this Balenciaga” thread


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Happy for whoever got it, but oh so sad that I missed your post! I posted about this bag a few weeks ago on the “find me this Balenciaga” thread


I actually tagged you as soon as I read the post but deleted because it had already been purchased. I’m watching!


----------



## morningsong

muchstuff said:


> I actually tagged you as soon as I read the post but deleted because it had already been purchased. I’m watching!


I appreciate it, thanks so much! It sure went quick lol


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> I appreciate it, thanks so much! It sure went quick lol


It did!


----------



## earswithfeet

morningsong said:


> Happy for whoever got it, but oh so sad that I missed your post! I posted about this bag a few weeks ago on the “find me this Balenciaga” thread


Oh no, crap. If I had known, I would have PM'd you


----------



## cookcather

I’ve never seen this before! A blue toned patchwork City in good condition. Bid. https://www.ebay.com/itm/3346044930...2xJzb3-TAu&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## sammidutchgirl

atlantis1982 said:


> _Twenty five hundred dollars?!?  _


That guy that posted it buys all his stuff from The RealReal and then tries to price it a crazy amount. He often uses The RealReal's photos on his listings for clothing items. There was a vintage Balenciaga top he bought from the site for around $600/$800 (I saw in the sold listings on the site) and he marked it at $3000.


----------



## *Jenn*

sammidutchgirl said:


> That guy that posted it buys all his stuff from The RealReal and then tries to price it a crazy amount. He often uses The RealReal's photos on his listings for clothing items. There was a vintage Balenciaga top he bought from the site for around $600/$800 (I saw in the sold listings on the site) and he marked it at $3000.



That’s so shifty!!!! Wow.


----------



## morningsong

earswithfeet said:


> Oh no, crap. If I had known, I would have PM'd you


It’s ok! Maybe next time


----------



## earswithfeet

Black leather/nylon Parachute bag
https://www.ebay.de/itm/15522063220...3Z5vjSaQfe&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## earswithfeet

Caramel FBF
https://www.ebay.de/itm/25579340789...3Z5vjSaQfe&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
That seller has some other great Bals, too.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Can someone ID this model for me? It’s listed super cheap locally (€179) and I’m tempted…


----------



## Angelbethanh

earswithfeet said:


> Caramel FBF
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/25579340789...3Z5vjSaQfe&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> That seller has some other great Bals, too.


Ooh she definitely does! I’m tempted this get one of the small makeup bags..


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question but... I just found a 2005 Apple Green Work bag for a (to my mind, I'm not an expert) reasonable price - though it was bag only, no mirror or dust bag.

However, it has slightly more wear than expected. A couple of the tassels have been cut and there is some wear to the piping that was not visible in the listing.

I'm not sure whether to keep the bag because of its rarity, or return considering these flaws. Just wondering what other people think, is it worth holding onto it or should I return because it wasn't as advertised?

Thank you!


----------



## earswithfeet

femmeparesseuse said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum for this question but... I just found a 2005 Apple Green Work bag for a (to my mind, I'm not an expert) reasonable price - though it was bag only, no mirror or dust bag.
> 
> However, it has slightly more wear than expected. A couple of the tassels have been cut and there is some wear to the piping that was not visible in the listing.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to keep the bag because of its rarity, or return considering these flaws. Just wondering what other people think, is it worth holding onto it or should I return because it wasn't as advertised?
> 
> Thank you!


Pics?


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum for this question but... I just found a 2005 Apple Green Work bag for a (to my mind, I'm not an expert) reasonable price - though it was bag only, no mirror or dust bag.
> 
> However, it has slightly more wear than expected. A couple of the tassels have been cut and there is some wear to the piping that was not visible in the listing.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to keep the bag because of its rarity, or return considering these flaws. Just wondering what other people think, is it worth holding onto it or should I return because it wasn't as advertised?
> 
> Thank you!


Would need to know price as well.


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Here you are!


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Price was 565 dollars including shipping tax etc


----------



## femmeparesseuse

here is the worn piping - flagged by the authenticator but they didn't catch the cut hassles


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> Price was 565 dollars including shipping tax etc


I couldn’t live with those corners personally, but LMB could probably fix them for you. Depends on your comfort level with the wear. Apple green does show up on a reasonably regular basis, although you may have to wait for the styles you want.


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> here is the worn piping - flagged by the authenticator but they didn't catch the cut hassles
> 
> View attachment 5640072


Yeah the sealant is gone in spots. Fixable, you might be able to DIY that if you’re handy.


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts. Despite your feelings about the corners, do you think the price was appropriate for what I got? Just not sure what to think - none of these flaws were highlighted in the listing which is why I'm deliberating on returning. But if it was a good deal I don't want to be foolish...


----------



## femmeparesseuse

it was classed as 'very good' condition which is why I feel a bit duped!


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Sorry, just realised I hadn't quoted you - very new at this still!


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> it was classed as 'very good' condition which is why I feel a bit duped!


It’s not a bad price, Bal is all over the place and one in better condition will probably be more. I wouldn’t consider it “very good” personally.


----------



## muchstuff

The colour seems to be a bit patchy or is that just lighting?


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> Sorry, just realised I hadn't quoted you - very new at this still!


That’s ok I forgot to quote you on my last post.


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Not sure how to make the quote thing work! Yes, one of the corners is weirdly a bit darker than the rest of the bag, but it only shows up in certain lighting... 

Yeah, the pictures were very strategic but the seller had stellar feedback so I didn't bother asking for more pics. This is such a tough decision!


----------



## earswithfeet

femmeparesseuse said:


> it was classed as 'very good' condition which is why I feel a bit duped!


The description "very good" to me means that there are no visible signs of wear. Maybe some scratches on the HW or cut/split tassels. But I couldn't live with the corners, would totally bother me. Probably fixable, but I wouldn't let that slide, if none of this was mentioned in the description. But I'm very nitpicky about pre-owned bags...


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> The colour seems to be a bit patchy or is that just lighting?


Yeah, I thought so too. Uneven fading or just the lighting?


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Both - it seems to have faded unevenly (one corner is darker) but my lighting definitely exacerbates it!


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> Both - it seems to have faded unevenly (one corner is darker) but my lighting definitely exacerbates it!


Lighting always seems to. I think it really comes down to what you’re comfortable living with. If the wear doesn’t bother you that much, keep it. But if you will always feel dissatisfied I think you have enough of a case for a return. Just my opinion.


----------



## femmeparesseuse

Thank you muchstuff - your opinion is always highly valued! I think I'm going to try and return it.

And thanks too earswithfeet for your input!


----------



## atlantis1982

Speaking of Apple bags, here's a City on Etsy of all places.  
https://www.etsy.com/listing/1281936925/balenciaga-city-bag-in-apple-green?
$1500, but I'm starting to think that's not an exorbitant price for an Apple City in that condition anymore, sadly.


----------



## muchstuff

femmeparesseuse said:


> Thank you muchstuff - your opinion is always highly valued! I think I'm going to try and return it.
> 
> And thanks too earswithfeet for your input!


Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Found this one today:






						Leather bag Balenciaga Pink in Leather - 24922274
					

Buy your leather bag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather bag Balenciaga Pink in Leather available. 24922274




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




There are no photos that help ID authenticity, but my 2005 Work is from them and it’s in great shape. I’m not very familiar with this model- would you go for it?


----------



## Angelbethanh

If anyone is based in Europe, there’s a site here called http://www.thenextcloset.com

There are a few Bals on there now!


----------



## atlantis1982

Angelbethanh said:


> If anyone is based in Europe, there’s a site here called http://www.thenextcloset.com
> 
> There are a few Bals on there now!


Heads up: some of the bags on there are fake (for example, your post #6177- bad fake.)


----------



## *Jenn*

local consignment store. love this place.

listed as "BALENCIAGA Rose Bon Bon Lambskin Leather Sunday Tote Bag" for $499




			The Duckpin Consignment Adventure | Tote | 44H003


----------



## Angelbethanh

atlantis1982 said:


> Heads up: some of the bags on there are fake (for example, your post #6177- bad fake.)


Good to know! I was wondering if that was the case.


----------



## earswithfeet

Weird, fun piece of the non-motobag era. To me it looks like Olive Brown, though...

https://www.resee.com/iconic-2002-cargo-bag.html


----------



## morningsong

04 True Red Flat Chèvre Messenger


----------



## earswithfeet

morningsong said:


> 04 True Red Flat Chèvre Messenger


I know whose bag that is 
And I'm so so so tempted, dear "C"


----------



## atlantis1982

Chocolate First at a great price:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-vintage-motocross-classic-first-bag-ffddg


----------



## earswithfeet

AG Mini Twiggy. 

http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...-twiggy-balenciaga-handtaschen-27765594.shtml

To be honest, that seller is a pain in the...
For weeks I've been trying to negotiate the price for her RT Work. To no avail...


----------



## Mimikins24

atlantis1982 said:


> Chocolate First at a great price:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...aga-vintage-motocross-classic-first-bag-ffddg


No pics of the strap?I assume it is missing then


----------



## Angelbethanh

There’s a green apple 2005 Twiggy on VC this morning - only €995






						Twiggy leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 27765594
					

Buy your twiggy leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Twiggy leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 27765594




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## *Jenn*

Angelbethanh said:


> There’s a green apple 2005 Twiggy on VC this morning - only €995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twiggy leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 27765594
> 
> 
> Buy your twiggy leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Twiggy leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 27765594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com




i believe this is a mini twiggy!


----------



## earswithfeet

*Jenn* said:


> i believe this is a mini twiggy!


Yes, it is. I posted that find yesterday. Previous page, last post. Cute, but the seller is a tough nut...


----------



## Angelbethanh

earswithfeet said:


> Yes, it is. I posted that find yesterday. Previous page, last post. Cute, but the seller is a tough nut...


Oh sorry!! ‍You get full credit then- I looked but must have missed the last post.


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> 04 True Red Flat Chèvre Messenger


Listing's disappeared for some reason, bag's still available.


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Listing's disappeared for some reason, bag's still available.


Listing's back up.


----------



## Angelbethanh

I’m not exactly sure about this one, but it’s posted on my local marketplace and seems like it could be an older bag with the 925 sterling tag.  If it’s fake let me know and I’ll delete.


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> I’m not exactly sure about this one, but it’s posted on my local marketplace and seems like it could be an older bag with the 925 sterling tag.  If it’s fake let me know and I’ll delete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ≥ Balenciaga Paris originele tas, rood, helemaal goed — Tassen | Damestassen — Marktplaats
> 
> 
> Zie foto'sBalenciaga Paris helemaal goed niet beschadigd en weinig gedragen.Originele tasMet certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marktplaats.nl


It’s fake, sadly.


----------



## earswithfeet

Angelbethanh said:


> I’m not exactly sure about this one, but it’s posted on my local marketplace and seems like it could be an older bag with the 925 sterling tag.  If it’s fake let me know and I’ll delete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ≥ Balenciaga Paris originele tas, rood, helemaal goed — Tassen | Damestassen — Marktplaats
> 
> 
> Zie foto'sBalenciaga Paris helemaal goed niet beschadigd en weinig gedragen.Originele tasMet certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marktplaats.nl


Better keep your hands off this thing...


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> It’s fake, sadly.


Damn, you beat me


----------



## Angelbethanh

Ugh. Ok sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green City on Yoogis...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/515916-balenciaga-apple-green-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html


----------



## atlantis1982

muchstuff said:


> Apple green City on Yoogis...
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/515916-balenciaga-apple-green-lambskin-leather-motorcycle-city-bag.html


Sold already!  Wonder what the price was?


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> Sold already!  Wonder what the price was?


As I recall it was fairly low, $500-600 I think.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

atlantis1982 said:


> Sold already!  Wonder what the price was?


545, I happened to see it this morning


----------



## morningsong

muchstuff said:


> As I recall it was fairly low, $500-600 I think.


So I am still holding out for an apple green day, but I snagged this one because it was on my list and my birthday is tomorrow so figured I’d treat myself. Final price was $480ish after a promo code lol.. but if it doesn’t work for me, I’ll probably return it. I’m not sure of how this color will look with my skin tone..happy you posted the find though, been waiting to see one for a good price!


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> So I am still holding out for an apple green day, but I snagged this one because it was on my list and my birthday is tomorrow so figured I’d treat myself. Final price was $480ish after a promo code lol.. but if it doesn’t work for me, I’ll probably return it. I’m not sure of how this color will look with my skin tone..happy you posted the find though, been waiting to see one for a good price!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## earswithfeet

05 Bordeaux City WITH BOOBIE 
I just want the boobie, the bag I have already, lol.
https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-burgundy-leather-medium-classic-city-tote-p720174


----------



## earswithfeet

And a 06 Emerald City.
Sooo pretty...
https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-green-leather-medium-classic-city-tote-p720406


----------



## earswithfeet

Black leather/nylon Parachute bag. Great price!

https://www.therealreal.com/product...alenciaga-matrix-parachute-shoulder-bag-fibqy


----------



## Angelbethanh

earswithfeet said:


> 05 Bordeaux City WITH BOOBIE
> I just want the boobie, the bag I have already, lol.
> https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-burgundy-leather-medium-classic-city-tote-p720174


How much do you think the boobie (love this ) is worth? I’d consider going in on it with you to get the bag!


----------



## morningsong

Oh ok, I see my posts were deleted.. wasn’t aware. Thanks.


----------



## Angelbethanh

morningsong said:


> Oh ok, I see my posts were deleted.. wasn’t aware. Thanks.


Don’t worry, me either! Good to know. Do people just list stuff on the resale sites, or DM each other?


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Don’t worry, me either! Good to know. Do people just list stuff on the resale sites, or DM each other?


Actually if you read the TPF rules DMing for the purpose of buying/selling is prohibited, although it does go on. You can list on resale sites and someone else may post it on the finds thread, you can't do it yourself.


----------



## Angelbethanh

muchstuff said:


> Actually if you read the TPF rules DMing for the purpose of buying/selling is prohibited, although it does go on. You can list on resale sites and someone else may post it on the finds thread, you can't do it yourself.


Ok, thanks for explaining!


----------



## muchstuff

Angelbethanh said:


> Ok, thanks for explaining!


My pleasure.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Looking at the bags posted above, has anyone ordered with The Luxury Closet before? What was your experience like?


----------



## muffind

Sky Blue "First" 2005 =)






						First leather handbag Balenciaga Blue in Leather - 27877521
					

Buy your first leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand First leather handbag Balenciaga Blue in Leather available. 27877521




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## Mimikins24

This is strange. Looks like the same Bordeaux with boobie and the Emerald are up on Vestiaire but the prices are higher?
Item # 27868870
Item # 27868927


----------



## Angelbethanh

Mimikins24 said:


> This is strange. Looks like the same Bordeaux with boobie and the Emerald are up on Vestiaire but the prices are higher?
> Item # 27868870
> Item # 27868927


Wow, and not just a little higher…


----------



## CoconutDonut

Angelbethanh said:


> Looking at the bags posted above, has anyone ordered with The Luxury Closet before? What was your experience like?


I’ve ordered two Hermes items from TLC but not Balenciaga. My experience was good with both transactions. The items were as described and received quickly. (That said, I’ve read posts in the past about item condition being worse than described too.) One of my two orders was a sizable purchase and paying more than 10% in import duties (due to me being located in the US) was a bit tough to swallow. I don’t recall paying any duties on the smaller purchase of less than $400.


----------



## muchstuff

Mimikins24 said:


> This is strange. Looks like the same Bordeaux with boobie and the Emerald are up on Vestiaire but the prices are higher?
> Item # 27868870
> Item # 27868927


Could be because commission is higher.


----------



## earswithfeet

They all have to pay commission to VC. That's why I'm trying to buy directly from the retailer, if possible. Cheaper and you don't have to deal with VC. Not always a pleasurable experience with them, lol...


----------



## Angelbethanh

CoconutDonut said:


> I’ve ordered two Hermes items from TLC but not Balenciaga. My experience was good with both transactions. The items were as described and received quickly. (That said, I’ve read posts in the past about item condition being worse than described too.) One of my two orders was a sizable purchase and paying more than 10% in import duties (due to me being located in the US) was a bit tough to swallow. I don’t recall paying any duties on the smaller purchase of less than $400.


Good to know! I wonder what the cutoff is for import duties. I can imagine that paying duties on top is quite painful!


----------



## earswithfeet

Beautiful 05 turquoise first on vinted.co.uk

https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/handbags/2339263500-balenciaga-bag


----------



## Angelbethanh

Hamilton City on VC






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather - 28002289
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Burgundy in Leather available. 28002289




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




(I *think* it looks real…. )


----------



## earswithfeet

Black caribou FB tote on VC 

http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...z-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-28094323.shtml


----------



## Angelbethanh

I think someone has posted something by this seller before, but she now has a caramel flat brass first









						Gorgeous Balenciaga Caramel Flat Brass First | eBay
					

Gorgeous Balenciaga Caramel Flat Brass First | Clothes, Shoes & Accessories, Women, Women's Bags & Handbags | eBay!



					www.ebay.nl


----------



## atlantis1982

Ultraviolet Work: https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-work-bag-fkkc2


----------



## TCmummy

earswithfeet said:


> And a 06 Emerald City.
> Sooo pretty...
> https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-green-leather-medium-classic-city-tote-p720406


I am tempted…. Can someone confirm the authenticity please? Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

TCmummy said:


> I am tempted…. Can someone confirm the authenticity please? Thank you


This isn’t the correct thread for authentication, but yes, authentic in my opinion.


----------



## beauxgoris

earswithfeet said:


> And a 06 Emerald City.
> Sooo pretty...
> https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-green-leather-medium-classic-city-tote-p720406


Wow prices really are at a premium these days. I guess inflation is everywhere!


----------



## muffind

Weekender F/W 2006 Sapin:






						Weekender leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 28409326
					

Buy your weekender leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Weekender leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 28409326




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## TCmummy

CoconutDonut said:


> I’ve ordered two Hermes items from TLC but not Balenciaga. My experience was good with both transactions. The items were as described and received quickly. (That said, I’ve read posts in the past about item condition being worse than described too.) One of my two orders was a sizable purchase and paying more than 10% in import duties (due to me being located in the US) was a bit tough to swallow. I don’t recall paying any duties on the smaller purchase of less than $400.


My order from TLC arrived last weekend. I am happy with the condition of the bag- as described on the website. But it is very likely that i will not order from them again because-
1) bag came in a very simple packaging- small box and both sides not sealed properly- I can just put my fingers through and touch the dustbag.

2) horrified that there isn’t any tags attached to the bag. On the invoice it says that return is allowed as long as tag is on. Luckily i didn’t have to return the bag.


----------



## TCmummy

beauxgoris said:


> Wow prices really are at a premium these days. I guess inflation is everywhere!


I hesitated abit but realized that i was given a promo code and a rebate so all in it was about usd625.


----------



## CoconutDonut

TCmummy said:


> My order from TLC arrived last weekend. I am happy with the condition of the bag- as described on the website. But it is very likely that i will not order from them again because-
> 1) bag came in a very simple packaging- small box and both sides not sealed properly- I can just put my fingers through and touch the dustbag.
> 
> 2) horrified that there isn’t any tags attached to the bag. On the invoice it says that return is allowed as long as tag is on. Luckily i didn’t have to return the bag.


Yikes! Sorry to hear that your experience wasn’t very good. I wonder why there is so much variation in their packaging. My handbag arrived in a box that was completely sealed with an outer layer of plastic.


----------



## earswithfeet

Black 05 City
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-28489996.shtml


----------



## earswithfeet

CoconutDonut said:


> Yikes! Sorry to hear that your experience wasn’t very good. I wonder why there is so much variation in their packaging. My handbag arrived in a box that was completely sealed with an outer layer of plastic.


Same. I was very pleased with the whole transaction. From ordering to delivery it took only three days. From UAE to Germany, I'd say that's pretty awesome. Packaging was very good, thick cardbox, a layer of bubble wrap and the bag securely in its dustbag.



TCmummy said:


> My order from TLC arrived last weekend. I am happy with the condition of the bag- as described on the website. But it is very likely that i will not order from them again because-
> 1) bag came in a very simple packaging- small box and both sides not sealed properly- I can just put my fingers through and touch the dustbag.
> 
> 2) horrified that there isn’t any tags attached to the bag. On the invoice it says that return is allowed as long as tag is on. Luckily i didn’t have to return the bag.


That sucks. Good thing you're keeping the bag. Mine came with all tags and in very secure packaging. I hate when this happens. Dampens the whole experience. 



muffind said:


> Weekender F/W 2006 Sapin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekender leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 28409326
> 
> 
> Buy your weekender leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Weekender leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 28409326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


If I squint my eyes really tight, I can see my name written all over this gorgeous thing


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> Black 05 City
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-28489996.shtml


Is this what classic Cities with regular HW in black sell for these days? This particular bag does seem to be in good condition, but still.


----------



## earswithfeet

IntheOcean said:


> Is this what classic Cities with regular HW in black sell for these days? This particular bag does seem to be in good condition, but still.


I wouldn't pay so much personally. But prices have gone up a lot in the past couple months. Especially for certain years. Well, at least you can make an offer.


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> I wouldn't pay so much personally. But prices have gone up a lot in the past couple months. Especially for certain years. Well, at least you can make an offer.


Do you know if it's just those in black, or have other colors got more expensive as well? I don't mean hard-to-find colors, just regular green and blue ones. I haven't been interested in Balenciaga up until very recently, so I don't know much about resale value and how it flactuated over the years.


----------



## morningsong

earswithfeet said:


> I wouldn't pay so much personally. But prices have gone up a lot in the past couple months. Especially for certain years. Well, at least you can make an offer.


Yeah, I wouldn’t pay that either.. when I got mine earlier this year, it was under 500 and in the same condition as this one. I think I’ve seen one or two posted of this same one going for less.. I will post here if I locate them!


----------



## morningsong

Green 2009 City Bag

Wanted to share this one because it’s such a pretty green and seems to be in great condition! I couldn’t find the color name, but maybe someone here will know.. tag says it’s a F/W 2009


----------



## muffind

F/W 2009 Pommier/ Apple tree =)


----------



## earswithfeet

morningsong said:


> Green 2009 City Bag
> 
> Wanted to share this one because it’s such a pretty green and seems to be in great condition! I couldn’t find the color name, but maybe someone here will know.. tag says it’s a F/W 2009


Another one with an outrageous price tag...
Inflation everywhere.


----------



## earswithfeet

IntheOcean said:


> Do you know if it's just those in black, or have other colors got more expensive as well? I don't mean hard-to-find colors, just regular green and blue ones. I haven't been interested in Balenciaga up until very recently, so I don't know much about resale value and how it flactuated over the years.


I have only started with Balenciaga "oldies" a year ago. But I can definitely say that prices have sky-rocketed for basically all colors, the basic colors too. I'm always ecstatic when I find something for a "reasonable" price. A lot of professionell resellers offer bags for a lot more than the original retail. Unless it's a super rare color and the bag is in impeccable condition, I would never buy a pre-owned bag over retail.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> I have only started with Balenciaga "oldies" a year ago. But I can definitely say that prices have sky-rocketed for basically all colors, the basic colors too. I'm always ecstatic when I find something for a "reasonable" price. A lot of professionell resellers offer bags for a lot more than the original retail. Unless it's a super rare color and the bag is in impeccable condition, I would never buy a pre-owned bag over retail.


You might want to take this to the chat thread.


----------



## muchstuff

Very pricey apple green First, condition looks great.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1856682388...vGhYmmixxVLPMLdJdzmtG1g4w=|tkp:Bk9SR5yny52UYQ


----------



## Angelbethanh

muchstuff said:


> Very pricey apple green First, condition looks great.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/185668238892?hash=item2b3ab07e2c:g:5IQAAOSwxc5jfT4N&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAoElrnvedHqAWCU4SUrcjP2QJnvkPyRemM+PCKybEIRTA7ffbnf56G10KosXbedEYCk+K7iMVuT8ztDjKo3hyfDMDE/VzRMGduFmzGE3tPPuN5B+rCmbHgLHWjx508n+9LbaIF/y2HWfuubViH0BU3vR4yBBq7WvWr9zdl4p8LSvx7zxgE7uMGrRaFgpg41vGhYmmixxVLPMLdJdzmtG1g4w=|tkp:Bk9SR5yny52UYQ


Oh dear. I want it so badly! But damn that price…


----------



## morningsong

Pretty cool find, IMO! On Yoogi's Closet. They're also doing 15% off of everything, so a good deal if anyone's looking for this bag:

2006 Violet/Ink Pony Hair Giant 12 Silver City Bag


----------



## muffind

First S/S 2004 Seafoam:






						First leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 28686708
					

Buy your first leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand First leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 28686708




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## Angelbethanh

muffind said:


> First S/S 2004 Seafoam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 28686708
> 
> 
> Buy your first leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand First leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 28686708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Ooh! And not terribly awfully expensive… those handles though… I know the darkening is a common problem. Has anyone found a way to lighten the staining a bit?


----------



## atlantis1982

Angelbethanh said:


> Ooh! And not terribly awfully expensive… those handles though… I know the darkening is a common problem. Has anyone found a way to lighten the staining a bit?


You'd probably have to have them professionally done...Also they look as if they're bending on the sides.  
And what does the seller mean by "recently restored?"


----------



## Angelbethanh

That’s what I wondered… I wonder if it’s been dyed


----------



## atlantis1982

Angelbethanh said:


> That’s what I wondered… I wonder if it’s been dyed


Doesn't appear to be.  If it had been "recently" restored (ie dyed) I would expect the color to be very uniform; this is faded in spots, which is consistent with a bag that hasn't.  
It's just that nothing on the bag looks "restored" so I'm confused as well as to what the seller means!


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

atlantis1982 said:


> You'd probably have to have them professionally done...Also they look as if they're bending on the sides.
> And what does the seller mean by "recently restored?"



It looks like there's been some work done on the corners, at least.


----------



## Conni618

This appears to be an 05 Rouge Theater Day In good shape.






						Balenciaga Red Classic Day - Ann's Fabulous Finds
					

Any time of day and any day of the week, Balenciaga’s Red Classic Day is sure to stop traffic with its bold, beautiful color! Made of wrinkled, textured crimson leather with brass hardware, it has one tasseled zipped pocket on the front. Below the whipstitched handle with a 7-inch drop, the top...




					www.annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> This appears to be an 05 Rouge Theater Day In good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Red Classic Day - Ann's Fabulous Finds
> 
> 
> Any time of day and any day of the week, Balenciaga’s Red Classic Day is sure to stop traffic with its bold, beautiful color! Made of wrinkled, textured crimson leather with brass hardware, it has one tasseled zipped pocket on the front. Below the whipstitched handle with a 7-inch drop, the top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.annsfabulousfinds.com


Although...the edge coating looks darker than on my just unpacked RT first. Maybe Rubisse?


----------



## Conni618

Certainly possible.  Color is so very questionable in photos.  Zipper tape is often more reliable for color than the leather itself, which seems less reliant on the lighting.  Also our monitors or phone screens can create havoc..  Can be frustrating.


----------



## atlantis1982

Conni618 said:


> Certainly possible.  Color is so very questionable in photos.  Zipper tape is often more reliable for color than the leather itself, which seems less reliant on the lighting.  Also our monitors or phone screens can create havoc..  Can be frustrating.


Exactly!  It's hard to tell if it's their lighting or my monitor.  
(Guess it doesn't matter for this bag; it's sold!  Also had a rare one: what appears to be a UV Day that sold too.)


----------



## Conni618

It was bound to go quickly.  Anne’s seems to limit their offerings to bags in very good shape.  Maybe the buyer will post it here and help us decide which red it is.


----------



## Angelbethanh

Conni618 said:


> It was bound to go quickly.  Anne’s seems to limit their offerings to bags in very good shape.  Maybe the buyer will post it here and help us decide which red it is.


I hope so! Good to know to watch this site. I’d have to pay import fees though, but they seem like they’re in great shape!


----------



## LostInBal

*ALERT for the european gals! *03 F/W Dark Caramel First PH for an excellent price!!



			https://www.vinted.es/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/2468333206-balenciaga-city


----------



## morningsong

F/W ‘05 Black First in what looks to be very good condition! I would’ve  bought this myself, but holding out for an ‘03


----------



## seagullz

Edited.


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> I am still looking for black city G21 gold hardware only.


This thread is for found bags only, you need to post on the help me find thread. It’s in the shopping subforum.


----------



## seagullz

muchstuff said:


> This thread is for found bags only, you need to post on the help me find thread.


Thanks sorry about it. Have removed my msg.


----------



## muchstuff

seagullz said:


> Thanks sorry about it. Have removed my msg.


No worries. Could have sworn I saw one somewhere, I’ll keep an eye out.


----------



## Angelbethanh

LostInBal said:


> *ALERT for the european gals! *03 F/W Dark Caramel First PH for an excellent price!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vinted.es/mujer/bolsos/bolsos-de-mano/2468333206-balenciaga-city
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661596


Wow that’s SUPER cheap! If only I didn’t already have a brown-ish bal.


----------



## LostInBal

Angelbethanh said:


> Wow that’s SUPER cheap! If only I didn’t already have a brown-ish bal.


This is not a simple brown-ish one, it’s considered an unicorn by collectors..


----------



## Conni618

Dark Caramel is quite a bit prettier than the sellers photos make it appear. It may be the pewter hardware combined with the color that makes it special.  Also very hard to find for many years.  Here’s a better representation:


----------



## Angelbethanh

LostInBal said:


> This is not a simple brown-ish one, it’s considered an unicorn by collectors..


Oh that’s great to know! Now I feel bad ‍♀️


----------



## Angelbethanh

Not sure if it’s authentic, but a few of you recommended this site… I’d go for it if it was a smaller model









						Balenciaga Sparkle Pale Rose Metallic Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver Work Bag	- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Balenciaga Sparkle Pale Rose Metallic Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver Work Bag	. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## Conni618

Angelbethanh said:


> Oh that’s great to know! Now I feel bad ‍♀️


Nooo, you had no reason to know what we were chasing a decade ago, or why!


----------



## ghoulish

Angelbethanh said:


> Not sure if it’s authentic, but a few of you recommended this site… I’d go for it if it was a smaller model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Sparkle Pale Rose Metallic Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver Work Bag	- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Balenciaga Sparkle Pale Rose Metallic Lambskin Leather Giant 12 Silver Work Bag	. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


This looks like a 2005 Holiday Metallic Pink to me!


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Dark Caramel is quite a bit prettier than the sellers photos make it appear. It may be the pewter hardware combined with the color that makes it special.  Also very hard to find for many years.  Here’s a better representation:
> 
> View attachment 5661983


----------



## earswithfeet

Rouge Vif City. Price is, well, steep...
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-28771981.shtml


----------



## earswithfeet

And a Pewter First. 
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...r-first-balenciaga-handtaschen-28771069.shtml


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Dark Caramel is quite a bit prettier than the sellers photos make it appear. It may be the pewter hardware combined with the color that makes it special.  Also very hard to find for many years.  Here’s a better representation:
> 
> View attachment 5661983


Stop it, puhleaseee


----------



## muffind

ghoulish said:


> This looks like a 2005 Holiday Metallic Pink to me!


I agree =)


----------



## muchstuff

05 olive City, decent price.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Classic-City-Vert-Fonce-Year-Z-6387c6253e7602b76b580285


----------



## Angelbethanh

earswithfeet said:


> And a Pewter First.
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...r-first-balenciaga-handtaschen-28771069.shtml


And it’s already gone


----------



## morningsong

Angelbethanh said:


> And it’s already gone


I find it weird that it completely disappeared from the site though.. her other sold bags stayed on the website. I wonder if she had it listed somewhere else?


----------



## morningsong

What I believe to be a 2005 Indigo First. It’s labeled as navy, but it looks more indigo to me… Hard to tell from the photos since I’ve never seen either color in person


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> What I believe to be a 2005 Indigo First. It’s labeled as navy, but it looks more indigo to me… Hard to tell from the photos since I’ve never seen either color in person


Yes, it's indigo, the paper tags don't belong to it.


----------



## Angelbethanh

morningsong said:


> I find it weird that it completely disappeared from the site though.. her other sold bags stayed on the website. I wonder if she had it listed somewhere else?


Yeah, it is weird! If you find it let me know .  I’ll keep looking…


----------



## mergerGirl54

Flagging that eBay is running 15% off handbags until 11:59 PM PT on Dec 4.

Code = HOLIDAYHANDBAG

$250 (max) off bags up to $1,999
$350 (max) off bags $2,000 to $4,999
$850 (max) off bags > $5,000

One code per user (account?) // no brand exclusions afaik - saw this appear on bbag listing on eBay


----------



## muchstuff

Beautiful rouge theatre First but. Not cheap.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-city-balenciaga-handbag-28782723.shtml


----------



## Conni618

I’ll say!  To both points.  Beautiful and pricey!  There’s three offers on it right now.


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> I’ll say!  To both points.  Beautiful and pricey!  There’s three offers on it right now.


Looks to be in great shape though!


----------



## Deco

Conni618 said:


> I’ll say!  To both points.  Beautiful and pricey!  There’s three offers on it right now.


now six!


----------



## muchstuff

Deco said:


> now six!


Seller just sent out an offer to likers, I got one.


----------



## earswithfeet

Dolma First. Great price, I think.
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...-twiggy-balenciaga-handtaschen-28786678.shtml


----------



## muffind

City Light olive/Origan 2006:






						City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather - 28763991
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Green in Leather available. 28763991




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## Conni618

Vestiaire's been pretty active lately.  In order to have us access a find, you need to go up to your computer's search bar, and click so as to have it fill in the actual web address for the particular bag, before you copy.  Otherwise Vestiaire's main page is all we get.


----------



## mergerGirl54

mergerGirl54 said:


> Flagging that eBay is running 15% off handbags until 11:59 PM PT on Dec 4.
> 
> Code = HOLIDAYHANDBAG
> 
> $250 (max) off bags up to $1,999
> $350 (max) off bags $2,000 to $4,999
> $850 (max) off bags > $5,000
> 
> One code per user (account?) // no brand exclusions afaik - saw this appear on bbag listing on eBay


does anyone have quick feedback on (1) large-volume sellers on ebay + poshmark ("la via" on poshmark) and (2) durability on black vs. gold hardware for bbags? Personal view is that the black hardware would wear better over time? 

The large-volume bbag sellers on eBay have me wondering if there is high probability for fakes

[Bag 1] black hardware with bid price currently at $1700 [$1450 after discount]
[Bag 2] black hardware with buy it now at $2500 [$2150 after discount]
[Bag 3] gold hardware with buy it now at $2100 - but description mentions dark red wine leather ??


----------



## whateve

Conni618 said:


> Vestiaire's been pretty active lately.  In order to have us access a find, you need to go up to your computer's search bar, and click so as to have it fill in the actual web address for the particular bag, before you copy.  Otherwise Vestiaire's main page is all we get.


I think it might be something the forum's software is doing, or maybe it is something with certain computers. You can see the correct description in the link box but it just takes me to the main page. I think it works for some people.


----------



## Conni618

It may be something to do with using their Ap, as opposed to the actual internet site. Not sure, but it can be frustrating.


----------



## whateve

Conni618 said:


> It may be something to do with using their Ap, as opposed to the actual internet site. Not sure, but it can be frustrating.


I'm using a desktop. I've tried it in both Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## fayden

whateve said:


> I think it might be something the forum's software is doing, or maybe it is something with certain computers. You can see the correct description in the link box but it just takes me to the main page. I think it works for some people.


As long as I click on it and open it in a new tab, it brings me to the listing. If I just click on the link and let it open by itself, it brings me back to the main page.


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> As long as I click on it and open it in a new tab, it brings me to the listing. If I just click on the link and let it open by itself, it brings me back to the main page.


Worked for me, thanks!


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> As long as I click on it and open it in a new tab, it brings me to the listing. If I just click on the link and let it open by itself, it brings me back to the main page.


It's not working for me. It's the link in the box that the forum puts it in. When it is just a normal link, it works. Like on the previous page, all the links work for me except for the last one, because that is in a box. If I hover over it, I can see the exact link on the bottom of the screen, but clicking on it just takes me to the main page of the site.


----------



## fayden

whateve said:


> It's not working for me. It's the link in the box that the forum puts it in. When it is just a normal link, it works. Like on the previous page, all the links work for me except for the last one, because that is in a box. If I hover over it, I can see the exact link on the bottom of the screen, but clicking on it just takes me to the main page of the site.


The Origan City? Weird, it works for me if I open in a new tab. What browser are you using?


----------



## fayden

whateve said:


> It's not working for me. It's the link in the box that the forum puts it in. When it is just a normal link, it works. Like on the previous page, all the links work for me except for the last one, because that is in a box. If I hover over it, I can see the exact link on the bottom of the screen, but clicking on it just takes me to the main page of the site.






Hovering over the link and opening in the new tab should work...


----------



## atlantis1982

fayden said:


> Hovering over the link and opening in the new tab should work...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663764


When I do it that way it takes me to the main page as well.  Strange that VC is the only site whose links do that.  (Using Chrome on Windows, btw.)


----------



## fayden

atlantis1982 said:


> When I do it that way it takes me to the main page as well.  Strange that VC is the only site whose links do that.  (Using Chrome on Windows, btw.)



Ahhh okay, I tried in Chrome and it takes me to the main page as well. I'm using Safari.


----------



## fayden

atlantis1982 said:


> When I do it that way it takes me to the main page as well.  Strange that VC is the only site whose links do that.  (Using Chrome on Windows, btw.)


Okay so I asked my husband if he could figure out why it wouldn't open up in Chrome. He says it's because it's an affiliate link and you need to reformat the URL. It's not difficult if you know what to look for. 

Basically you need to copy the link and paste it in a new tab, but change the URL before hitting enter.

So the original link looks like this - 




You have to remove everything before the https add the :// and then remove all of the %2F and replace it with a / so you're left with this:




A bit of a pain really if you ask me, but I tried it and it did work.


----------



## Conni618

Yikes!  I’ve been using Safari as well, so apologies.  

Alternatively, you might take a screen shot that includes the title, etc.  Paste that here for us.   We can find it that way.


----------



## muffind

Weekender chevre leather ( "Z"? tag):

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-balenciaga-handbag-28836806.shtml


----------



## whateve

muffind said:


> Weekender chevre leather ( "Z"? tag):
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-balenciaga-handbag-28836806.shtml


So this link isn't in the box (affiliate link). It looks like a normal link except that it is shortened with "..." in the middle. If I click on it or right click to open in new tab, it takes me to the main page. If I hover over it to copy and paste, it doesn't work at all because it doesn't fill in the part that is replaced with "..." But if I click reply to the post, like I just did, the link appears correct in the quote, which I can then copy, paste and go.

ETA: so I went back to one of the other posts that showed the affiliate link in the box, and clicked reply on it. Once I did that, the link had some extraneous stuff at the beginning and end in [] which I had to remove, but then it worked.

So it appears I can get the links to work if I reply to the post first.

ETA2: I remember having problems like this with the old forum software for affiliate links, specifically any time someone posted a link to a specific item at Coach.com, the link only took you to the main page.


----------



## Angelbethanh

I found an easy way this morning- if you type in the item number from the link into the search bar it works!


----------



## mergerGirl54

mergerGirl54 said:


> Flagging that eBay is running 15% off handbags until 11:59 PM PT on Dec 4.
> 
> Code = HOLIDAYHANDBAG
> 
> $250 (max) off bags up to $1,999
> $350 (max) off bags $2,000 to $4,999
> $850 (max) off bags > $5,000
> 
> One code per user (account?) // no brand exclusions afaik - saw this appear on bbag listing on eBay


[Bag 1] black hardware with bid price currently at $1700 [$1450 after discount] // still at $1700 ends 12/4 at 11:50 PM ET
[Bag 2] black hardware with buy it now at $2300 [$1950 after discount]


----------



## muchstuff

05 bordeaux Work.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2850633384...i9nF5UmqBKk+XyjkgKPtn2fw0=|tkp:Bk9SR4iOtOSbYQ


----------



## morningsong

Not 100% on authenticity, but if so it’s in good condition and priced well. I think someone may have posted this already..it was sold and is listed again:

‘05 Caramel First


----------



## mergerGirl54

mergerGirl54 said:


> Flagging that eBay is running 15% off handbags until 11:59 PM PT on Dec 4.
> 
> Code = HOLIDAYHANDBAG
> 
> $250 (max) off bags up to $1,999
> $350 (max) off bags $2,000 to $4,999
> $850 (max) off bags > $5,000
> 
> One code per user (account?) // no brand exclusions afaik - saw this appear on bbag listing on eBay


[Bag 1] black hardware with bid price currently at $1700 [$1450 after discount] // still at $1700 ends 12/4 at 11:50 PM ET
[Bag 2] black hardware with buy it now at $2300 [$1950 after discount]

Bag 1 ends tonight. Wonder if bbag prices falling given recent events

discount also expires tonight


----------



## chowlover2

I just found a brand new Riva bag in cognac, a HG bag for me. Girl was originally asking $1200 for it, but I got it  $500. Not cheap by any means, but they are rare as hens teeth. And not used is a rare thing, so I can’t wait for her to arrive.


----------



## muchstuff

chowlover2 said:


> I just found a brand new Riva bag in cognac, a HG bag for me. Girl was originally asking $1200 for it, but I got it  $500. Not cheap by any means, but they are rare as hens teeth. And not used is a rare thing, so I can’t wait for her to arrive.


That's an excellent price!


----------



## chowlover2

muchstuff said:


> That's an excellent price!


I thought so too. I had a navy Riva that was listed as a city, 
but when I got it, it was a velo, which holds much more than I need to carry. I hated parting with her, the leather was soft and yummy. Can’t wait for my new baby!


----------



## HAZE MAT

With the potential drop in pricing for used/new Balenciaga stuff due to the flap up, we may have found a bargain tonight. More on this soon...


----------



## Angelbethanh

HAZE MAT said:


> With the potential drop in pricing for used/new Balenciaga stuff due to the flap up, we may have found a bargain tonight. More on this soon...


A bargain for?


----------



## muchstuff

Apple green City. Expensive though.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/33465524415...LmiS-B1Sf2&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Conni618

Rare Flat Brass Hobos.  Prices certainly not deflated. 






						Leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28859354
					

Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28859354




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				









						Leather handbag Balenciaga Brown in Leather - 28437123
					

Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Brown in Leather available. 28437123




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Rare Flat Brass Hobos.  Prices certainly not deflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28859354
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28859354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Balenciaga Brown in Leather - 28437123
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Brown in Leather available. 28437123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Saw that and nearly choked on my water. Price is just insane (to me), especially for the black one...


----------



## earswithfeet

Pearly bronze City, I think. Price is...ahem...
But very pretty.
https://theluxurycloset.com/women/balenciaga-grey-leather-motocross-classic-city-bag-p737414


----------



## Conni618

Yes! Love this color/leather combination.  What’s going on with these prices?


----------



## CityGirl6789

Conni618 said:


> Rare Flat Brass Hobos.  Prices certainly not deflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28859354
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28859354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Balenciaga Brown in Leather - 28437123
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Brown in Leather available. 28437123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Dreamy!


----------



## muchstuff

Black smocked City...

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-balenciaga-handbag-28975992.shtml


----------



## atlantis1982

Looks like a Chocolate Day in great condition:  
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-motocross-classic-day-hobo-fvhzh


----------



## JenJBS

chowlover2 said:


> I just found a brand new Riva bag in cognac, a HG bag for me. Girl was originally asking $1200 for it, but I got it  $500. Not cheap by any means, but they are rare as hens teeth. And not used is a rare thing, so I can’t wait for her to arrive.



Congratulations on getting one of your HG bags!       Looking forward to pics once it arrives.


----------



## earswithfeet

AG City. Price is, well...not too out there for AG... 
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...er-city-balenciaga-handtaschen-28995735.shtml


----------



## PikaboICU

*Might be on somebody's Holy Grail list.. Not a City but this seems to be in lovely condition.*​​True Red First 2004​https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...ware-Rare-Holy-Grail-6391eceac9a228d0f6cb56f2


----------



## Deco

muchstuff said:


> Black smocked City...
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-balenciaga-handbag-28975992.shtml



I can't find this one for the life of me. Any pointers on how to access?  I've tried every method advised in this thread but nothing shows up.


----------



## earswithfeet

Deco said:


> I can't find this one for the life of me. Any pointers on how to access?  I've tried every method advised in this thread but nothing shows up.


It's either sold or was taken off the site for some other reason.


----------



## muchstuff

PikaboICU said:


> *Might be on somebody's Holy Grail list.. Not a City but this seems to be in lovely condition.*​​True Red First 2004​https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenc...ware-Rare-Holy-Grail-6391eceac9a228d0f6cb56f2


TPF seller.


----------



## beauxgoris

Conni618 said:


> Rare Flat Brass Hobos.  Prices certainly not deflated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather - 28859354
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Black in Leather available. 28859354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Balenciaga Brown in Leather - 28437123
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Brown in Leather available. 28437123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


wow - prices are still insane. Especially for condition and wear. But I guess there are only so many of them left out there, so bound to go up unless Bal brings them back (which would never happen).


----------



## PikaboICU

Wow Navy Boobie/Planet with tags attached!!



			https://poshmark.com/listing/Balenciaga-Navy-Planetl-key-Pouch-NWT-6393c069dff94db9fe255c70


----------



## muffind

Day Apple Green 2005:

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-day-balenciaga-handbag-29035752.shtml


----------



## atlantis1982

Seafoam (?) Twiggy:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/285070924354?


----------



## muchstuff

05 metallic First with planet. 

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/32546058632...LmiS-B1Sf2&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> 05 metallic First with planet.
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/32546058632...LmiS-B1Sf2&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


Umm. The asking price is


----------



## PikaboICU

Oh my stars..
I haven't seen this style before and I REALLY like it.. A lot..
But DANG the price for a CLOTH bag?? Yikes.. How on earth would you clean that?
I would have thought cloth was less than leather.. EESH

https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../pink-cloth-balenciaga-handbag-29100461.shtml

ETA: Ok how do I edit the link to make it work properly so when somebody click it takes them to the item? I tested the link in preview and it worked but now it doesn't SIGH
This is the item number.. 29100461 putting that into the search seams to work.

Aaaannnd ETA again; Maybe I don't like this as much as I thought. It's a "Sneaker Head' bag.. Designed to look like shoes. 
I don't know.. That taints my opinion a bit..


----------



## atlantis1982

Vert Gazon Day with G21 HW (lol'ing that they describe it as "animal print")
https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-day-hobo-fxd8x
Hey @LostInBal companion bag to your new Brief! *hint hint*


----------



## PikaboICU

atlantis1982 said:


> Vert Gazon Day with G21 HW (lol'ing that they describe it as "animal print")
> https://www.therealreal.com/product.../balenciaga-motocross-giant-21-day-hobo-fxd8x
> Hey @LostInBal companion bag to your new Brief! *hint hint*



That's a beauty, nice leather. 
"Animal print"? Eeesh.. Who the heck is describing there? It's no wonder fakes get listed occasionally. SMH


----------



## PikaboICU

I love this little mini. I own one or I would be making an offer on it.
It's so darn cute..





						Leather handbag Balenciaga Purple in Leather - 29128756
					

Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Purple in Leather available. 29128756




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				



And since I still can't figure out how to edit the VC links to make them function; Item #29128756, in search should work.

SIDE NOTE: Does anyone know the proper name for this style? Does it have one? I see everyone calling it a mini city but since I own one, I would like to know the actual style name if there is one._ Perhaps I should post this in the identify thread._ 
Thanks


----------



## earswithfeet

PikaboICU said:


> I love this little mini. I own one or I would be making an offer on it.
> It's so darn cute..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather handbag Balenciaga Purple in Leather - 29128756
> 
> 
> Buy your leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Balenciaga Purple in Leather available. 29128756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since I still can't figure out how to edit the VC links to make them function; Item #29128756, in search should work.
> 
> SIDE NOTE: Does anyone know the proper name for this style? Does it have one? I see everyone calling it a mini city but since I own one, I would like to know the actual style name if there is one._ Perhaps I should post this in the identify thread._
> Thanks


Mini Classique, I think


----------



## PikaboICU

earswithfeet said:


> Mini Classique, I think



Thank you so much.. I just found a few in other colors with that name so I believe you are correct.
Thanks again..


----------



## muchstuff

@RealDealCollection has some lovely oldies listed. They won’t last long!


----------



## atlantis1982

@reovi @Angelbethanh See @muchstuff's post above this- Real Deal has a gorgeous Seafoam City.


----------



## muchstuff

atlantis1982 said:


> @reovi @Angelbethanh See @muchstuff's post above this- Real Deal has a gorgeous Seafoam City.


It sold very fast.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> @RealDealCollection has some lovely oldies listed. They won’t last long!


I just about died 
Seafoam is sold already .


----------



## atlantis1982

All those bags had to have come from the same person; all in great shape, tags & extra tassels included, all rare/desirable colors...


----------



## Deco

Don't even know what this pearlescent ombre calfskin city is called, but someone needs to buy it so I don't have to.









						BALENCIAGA Calfskin City Ombre Grey Gradient | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Calfskin City Ombre in Grey Gradient. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully grained calfskin leather. The bag features top handles with a hand-stitched detail, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket, leather belts and patches, and light gold...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## fayden

Deco said:


> Don't even know what this pearlescent ombre calfskin city is called, but someone needs to buy it so I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Calfskin City Ombre Grey Gradient | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Calfskin City Ombre in Grey Gradient. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully grained calfskin leather. The bag features top handles with a hand-stitched detail, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket, leather belts and patches, and light gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



I actually ordered one of these back when it was released and returned it. Didn't like it in person at all....The leather was very stiff.


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> I actually ordered one of these back when it was released and returned it. Didn't like it in person at all....The leather was very stiff.


Aren't they also heavier?


----------



## fayden

whateve said:


> Aren't they also heavier?


It's been a few years, I can't recall it being heavier but it probably was.


----------



## muffind

Sapin Weekender 2006


----------



## earswithfeet

muffind said:


> Sapin Weekender 2006


I had this on my watch list, but then it was listed as sold. For like 200 bucks or less 
Apparently not, lol.
So gorgeous, love this color.


----------



## ghoulish

Listed as Olive, but looks like another 2006 Sapin find today. That leather looks luscious.









						BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic Hardware First Olive | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Chevre Classic First in Olive. This stylish tote is crafted of goatskin leather in dark green.  The bag features rolled leather top handles with a woven detain, a green leather shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket, a mirror,  a tassel zipper pull, patches and...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## Conni618

earswithfeet said:


> I had this on my watch list, but then it was listed as sold. For like 200 bucks or less
> Apparently not, lol.
> So gorgeous, love this color.


Well that's confusing??  Sold for substantially more today, by the same seller.. Whhaaat?  Vestiaire can be super goofy.


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Well that's confusing??  Sold for substantially more today, by the same seller.. Whhaaat?  Vestiaire can be super goofy.


Before it got re-listed the bag was way over 1k. And "sold" for 200 something. I think I paid a reasonable price. The ask price was too much and I was pleasantly surprised I got it for 250 less. 625 Euros is alright with me. The condition seems to be so much better in the pics than my Sapin work. We'll see.
Original listing before they apparently took it down. "Sold" for 130 Euros. Holy...just imagine that. What a dreamy thought


----------



## Conni618

Alls well then!  It looks gorgeous. Sapin usually has famously beautiful leather.  Please snap a photo when you get it!


----------



## chowlover2

Deco said:


> Don't even know what this pearlescent ombre calfskin city is called, but someone needs to buy it so I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Calfskin City Ombre Grey Gradient | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Calfskin City Ombre in Grey Gradient. This stylish tote is crafted of beautifully grained calfskin leather. The bag features top handles with a hand-stitched detail, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket, leather belts and patches, and light gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


It looks like my marron bag. I also have the black bag and Ithought there was only one other that CeeJay referred to as “ swamp thing.” I miss her so much. I also have a pink vibrato, so there may be others I don’ know about.


----------



## chowlover2

fayden said:


> I actually ordered one of these back when it was released and returned it. Didn't like it in person at all....The leather was very stiff.


I love my marron bag, I carried her for 4 years straight. She slouches a little, not like the chèvre. I came to the Bal game late, 2010. If I had all the gorgeous oldies you have I probably wouldn’t like it other


fayden said:


> It's been a few years, I can't recall it being heavier but it probably was.


A bit, but love is love.


----------



## morningsong

2005 Bordeaux First in good condition!


----------



## Deco

chowlover2 said:


> I love my marron bag, I carried her for 4 years straight. She slouches a little, not like the chèvre. I came to the Bal game late, 2010. If I had all the gorgeous oldies you have I probably wouldn’t like it other
> 
> A bit, but love is love.


I have all the oldies and still love this one.  I've been drawn to the thicker more structured cities recently because I already have all the piles of squishy mush I could hope for.  10-15 years ago when I was binging on balenciaga, I wasn't carrying my laptop back and forth between work every day.  I do today, which is why I'm currently drawn to the thicker structured bags.

But they're all good.  The oldies do hold a special place for me, but I'm also recently loving some of the newer stuff after a long unintentional hiatus from buying.


----------



## Angelbethanh

muchstuff said:


> It sold very fast.


Super weird, I’m not getting notifications for this thread anymore


----------



## chowlover2

Did anyone get the pale pink metallic Bal that I think was on Fashionphile? I am smitten, but I don’t have any real use for it. It also looks as if the metallic paint would be rather unforgiving scuff wise.


----------



## Deco

chowlover2 said:


> Did anyone get the pale pink metallic Bal that I think was on Fashionphile? I am smitten, but I don’t have any real use for it. It also looks as if the metallic paint would be rather unforgiving scuff wise.


There's one on ebay right now, though not in the best shape.

In some ways those 2005 metallics are more forgiving than regular leathers.  They're my go-to travel bags, because they don't stain as easily.  liquids bead off of them rather than absorb right away and leave a ring. But they do lose some of their metallic sheen with use and rubbing over time.


----------



## morningsong

Ultraviolet Chevre Silver Giant 21 RTT Bag


----------



## reovi

Love it!  Is it really UV?  I admit I’ve never seen it in person…


----------



## reovi

Actually, this is actually the exact bag I just bought off Yoogi’s…


----------



## muchstuff

morningsong said:


> Ultraviolet Chevre Silver Giant 21 RTT Bag


Not ultraviolet,  most likely 07 grape/violet.


----------



## morningsong

muchstuff said:


> Not ultraviolet,  most likely 07 grape/violet.


Ohh ok, they mislabeled it then. I’m still trying to learn the different purples, so I just assumed they were right


----------



## morningsong

reovi said:


> Actually, this is actually the exact bag I just bought off Yoogi’s…


Like the same exact photos etc.? It looks like it would be a great size for traveling.


----------



## reovi

morningsong said:


> Ohh ok, they mislabeled it then. I’m still trying to learn the different purples, so I just assumed they were right


Yeah I bought the one on Yoogi’s knowing it was prob not UV, though was labeled as UV, too…it is NOT the same pics, but appears to be the same bag or eerily close LOL


----------



## morningsong

reovi said:


> Yeah I bought the one on Yoogi’s knowing it was prob not UV, though was labeled as UV, too…it is NOT the same pics, but appears to be the same bag or eerily close LOL


Oh, my! Too funny


----------



## muffind

Khaki 2004 City


----------



## muffind

Bubble gum 2008 Work


----------



## chowlover2

This is Ultraviolet


----------



## reovi

chowlover2 said:


> This is Ultraviolet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674420


Gorgeous!!


----------



## JenJBS

chowlover2 said:


> This is Ultraviolet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674420



This is TDF!


----------



## chowlover2

JenJBS said:


> This is TDF!


I know, purple is my color! I still haven't gotten my hands on an eggplant, but hope springs eternal!


----------



## seagullz

Beautiful UV city


----------



## Deco

chowlover2 said:


> I know, purple is my color! I still haven't gotten my hands on an eggplant, but hope springs eternal!


Aaaaah eggplant. I remember the first time I got my hands on one and I could not believe the color.  Photos cannot capture it.  But I sold my pristine, super-saturated eggplant city because I thought it was gluttonous to keep that and my eggplant purse.  I kick myself for letting that one go.  And Ink.  I need more ink in my life.


----------



## Runnurse21

I don’t have that many Bal bags, but I do have an Ink Work. I’m so in love with it, I haven’t stopped using it since I bought it this past summer!!!


----------



## morningsong

Metallic Bronze First

2013 Motocross Classic Mini Papier A4

‘06 Bleu Roi City

Pine? City Bag

Beautiful bags!


----------



## atlantis1982

morningsong said:


> Metallic Bronze First
> 
> 2013 Motocross Classic Mini Papier A4
> 
> ‘06 Bleu Roi City
> 
> Pine? City Bag
> 
> Beautiful bags!


Regarding the Bleu Roi, what's going on with the bale pic?  A real vs fake comparo?


----------



## PikaboICU

I don't know if this has already been posted but...

Apple Green City   It's expensive but in excellent condition, almost looks like new.


----------



## morningsong

atlantis1982 said:


> Regarding the Bleu Roi, what's going on with the bale pic?  A real vs fake comparo?
> View attachment 5675541


Had to laugh because I noticed the same thing, but didn’t know what to think of it  Strange for sure, even though I think the rest checks out


----------



## earswithfeet

A teal? First. Price though...
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...u-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-29383752.shtml


----------



## reovi

earswithfeet said:


> A teal? First. Price though...
> http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...u-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-29383752.shtml


Very pretty but sweet baby J!


----------



## earswithfeet

It's raining Sapin Bals this week   
http://de.vestiairecollective.com/d...n-leder-balenciaga-handtaschen-29387365.shtml


----------



## chowlover2

My BFF has an ink Bal and the leather is so yummy.


----------



## earswithfeet

03 Blue Purse? The color is throwing me off. But I see PH.
Condition listed as very good. Huh? Price is also huh?   
https://www.vite-envogue.de/eu/de/article/1377674


----------



## fayden

earswithfeet said:


> 03 Blue Purse? The color is throwing me off. But I see PH.
> Condition listed as very good. Huh? Price is also huh?
> https://www.vite-envogue.de/eu/de/article/1377674


Super faded possibly Dark Turquoise. Not sure if the purse style was around in 2003. @muchstuff ?


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> Super faded possibly Dark Turquoise. Not sure if the purse style was around in 2003. @muchstuff ?


For a second I was thinking DT too. But man, that would be suuuuper faded. Yikes. I saw a pumpkin and seafoam Purse somewhere. So this style was around in 03, I think.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> For a second I was thinking DT too. But man, that would be suuuuper faded. Yikes. I saw a pumpkin and seafoam Purse somewhere. So this style was around in 03, I think.


2004-2006 as far as I know. Orange and seafoam are 04 colours.  Since it's pewter HW it would have to be S/S 04 so likely a very faded dark turquoise, I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> 2004-2006 as far as I know. Orange and seafoam are 04 colours.  Since it's pewter HW it would have to be S/S 04 so likely a very faded dark turquoise, I don't know what else it could be.


D'oh , you're right about 04, of course. I had no idea DT could fade so much. Looks terrible. That's what threw me off so much, lol.
Verrrrry rare, though. But a hard pass and not just because of the price tag...


----------



## Deco

earswithfeet said:


> D'oh , you're right about 04, of course. I had no idea DT could fade so much. Looks terrible. That's what threw me off so much, lol.
> Verrrrry rare, though. But a hard pass and not just because of the price tag...


Yeah, that much fading is odd.  The back of the inside leather tag has no business fading at all, and even that doesn’t look like dark turq.  Looks like cornflower, which isn’t a PH color. I’m stumped too.


----------



## atlantis1982

Deco said:


> Yeah, that much fading is odd.  The back of the inside leather tag has no business fading at all, and even that doesn’t look like dark turq.  Looks like cornflower, which isn’t a PH color. I’m stumped too.


looks like a combo of awful fading and lighting that washes out the bag.  
My first guess would have been Cornflower, too, since it photographs very cool-toned.


----------



## fayden

Deco said:


> Yeah, that much fading is odd.  The back of the inside leather tag has no business fading at all, and even that doesn’t look like dark turq.  Looks like cornflower, which isn’t a PH color. I’m stumped too.





earswithfeet said:


> D'oh , you're right about 04, of course. I had no idea DT could fade so much. Looks terrible. That's what threw me off so much, lol.
> Verrrrry rare, though. But a hard pass and not just because of the price tag...


If you zoom in on the tassel, it's a dark blue. I am leaning towards DT. No notches on the rivets either.


----------



## earswithfeet

fayden said:


> If you zoom in on the tassel, it's a dark blue. I am leaning towards DT. No notches on the rivets either.
> 
> View attachment 5677333


I noticed the dark blue tassel and the unnotched rivet, too. But oh boy...the bag does look horrible. It makes me really sad that people mistreat their beautiful bags like that. Hurts my heart 
I know we should enjoy our bags and use them. But this is painful to look at...


----------



## fayden

earswithfeet said:


> I noticed the dark blue tassel and the unnotched rivet, too. But oh boy...the bag does look horrible. It makes me really sad that people mistreat their beautiful bags like that. Hurts my heart
> I know we should enjoy our bags and use them. But this is painful to look at...


It's a crazy price to be asking for this bag too.


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> D'oh , you're right about 04, of course. I had no idea DT could fade so much. Looks terrible. That's what threw me off so much, lol.
> Verrrrry rare, though. But a hard pass and not just because of the price tag...





earswithfeet said:


> I noticed the dark blue tassel and the unnotched rivet, too. But oh boy...the bag does look horrible. It makes me really sad that people mistreat their beautiful bags like that. Hurts my heart
> I know we should enjoy our bags and use them. But this is painful to look at...


The lighting sucks so I’m betting it’s slightly better than the pics show.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> The lighting sucks so I’m betting it’s slightly better than the pics show.


I would actually go for it just to see the bag irl. But I've had some trouble getting refunded for returns, took forever...
Not gonna risk it. It's just too much money, even with the 150 Euros discount.


----------



## atlantis1982

Pine (?) Day for a steal:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/balenciaga-classic-motocross-day-hobo-g1lpo


----------



## Deco

04 marron 





						City leather handbag Balenciaga Brown in Leather - 29450355
					

Buy your city leather handbag Balenciaga on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand City leather handbag Balenciaga Brown in Leather available. 29450355




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## Deco

Metallic purple town.  



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/balenciaga-iridescent-motocross-classic-town-bag-g0nc2


----------



## PikaboICU

Vert Day, in lovely condition even has the extra tassels.
Good price too!

VERT DAY    ETA Looks like the same bag on eBay for $100 less for anyone interested in this.

VERT DAY eBay

And for those bright color lovers;
A lovely First in Mandarin

Mandarin First


----------



## reovi

PikaboICU said:


> Vert Day, in lovely condition even has the extra tassels.
> Good price too!
> 
> VERT DAY    ETA Looks like the same bag on eBay for $100 less for anyone interested in this.
> 
> VERT DAY eBay
> 
> And for those bright color lovers;
> A lovely First in Mandarin
> 
> Mandarin First


Love that mandarin, but SBJ that is more than I wanted to spend!


----------



## atlantis1982

Camel (?) Work:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...iaga-vintage-motocross-classic-work-bag-g332p
Caramel First (not a "Giant 21 Part Time"):
https://www.therealreal.com/product...tocross-giant-21-part-time-shoulder-bag-g73dd


----------



## fayden

atlantis1982 said:


> Camel (?) Work:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...iaga-vintage-motocross-classic-work-bag-g332p
> Caramel First (not a "Giant 21 Part Time"):
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...tocross-giant-21-part-time-shoulder-bag-g73dd


The Camel first is a return. A few of us can't seem to figure out what the moderate missing hardware on the strap might be. I think it's missing the clips.


----------



## atlantis1982

fayden said:


> The Camel first is a return. A few of us can't seem to figure out what the moderate missing hardware on the strap might be. I think it's missing the clips.


If only these companies could figure out how to_ show_ any damage, like, I don't know,* pictures *maybe??
Shame, since otherwise it looks in pretty decent condition.


----------

